# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software >  Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide

## LordRaiden

This thread, dating back to 2006, has now served its purpose. A lot of what is written here is obsolete, and the thread is now closed.

A new sticky thread is available at
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885240

Enjoy!
/Mörgæs





*Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide* v0.5e



*Version History (DD-MM-YY)* 

28-06-06 - version 0.1 - initial creation
28-06-06 - version 0.2 - alsa-source guide added
28-06-06 - version 0.3 - alsa-drivers from alsa-project guide added
29-06-06 - version 0.4 - multiple sounds and multiple cards support added
02-07-06 - version 0.4 - fixed mistake spotted by Jvaldezjr
04-07-06 - version 0.5a - layout changes - starting on *MIDI guide* - Read *EXPERIMENTAL*
04-07-06 - version 0.5a - added part on saving sound settings so they are restored after reboot.
11-07-06 - version 0.5b - added guide for doing a *fresh* kernel installation
13-07-06 - version 0.5c - minor layout edit - moved *fresh* kernel above compilation to see if it is more help and if it solves more problems.
15-07-06 - version 0.5d - usage update
17-07-06 - version 0.5e - added *Advanced Guides by other Ubuntuers*
21-08-06 - Initial phase of moving page to UDSF
23-08-06 - Added a Further Reading section - first link thanks to segalion.
12-11-06 - version 0.6  - finally added "Adding the current user to the audio group" - and a few formatting fixes


*Background / Notes / Warnings**I can't guarantee if these instructions will work for everybody, and this is definitely a work in progress. But if these instructions can at least help one person out, I'll be happy.*If anyone has any suggestions or tips in making this post better, feel free to PM me or post below. Credits will be given regardless of how small the improvement.If you find that you have followed the instructions on this post that something did not and you don't know why, it will be better if you start a new post and cite the fact that you used the instructions on this guide to solve your problem. Your post might get lost in all the other posts and you might not get help.If you however find a solution to your problem, and you fee that the solution should be here, don't hesistate to post. However, please be specific.*If you cannot use hear anything, and you have just installed Ubuntu, then it could very possibly be a bug*. It could be something as simple as not detecting your hardware the first time or evidence of a deeper problem. As fun as it is to find workarounds and fixes on your own or with help, Ubuntu developers need your feedback to see what is not working for you. That's right ladies and gentlemen, they would really really like it if you would *file bug reports on* http://launchpad.net under the Ubuntu distribution.Note: To make it absolutely clear, when I say '*Ubuntu*', I mean Ubuntu AND Kubuntu AND Xubuntu (for people who find this confusing - just accept it and don't feel bad - I and probably a whole lot others got confused when we started out).*Important syntax note*: ALSA modules are denoted by the prefix 'snd' followed by the dash ' - ', followed by the module name (i.e. 'via82xx'). So the full name might be something like snd-via82xx. However, in some cases you will see an underscore ' _ ' instead of the dash. This is OK, do not let it confuse you.* For all intensive purposes (installing modules or posting on forums) only use the dash ' - '.**General Help - Start here if you have no idea why sound is not playing* 
*(1)* Go to a shell and type: 

```
aplay -l
```

*Success* - You will get a list of the all the soundcards installed on your system. Your sound just might be muted. See *alsamixer* section.*Failure -* You will get a message like 

```
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcard found...
```

 Move on to step 2.*(2)* Type this into the shell: 

```
lspci -v
```

*Success* - At this point, you should see your sound card listed. This is a positive sign because it means that *Ubuntu* is detecting the presence of your soundcard, but the drivers are not installed/running. Leave your shell running since you will need it.*Failure* - If it is not listed, then there are a few things that you can do.If your soundcard is an onboard sound card, then it might be disabled in the system's BIOS. You will have to reboot and hit the key that lets you enter into the BIOS (usually Delete, F2, or F8).If your soundcard is not onboard, make sure that it is properly seated in the PCI slot. If your card is working under Windows then this is not a problem.*(3)* Check to see if the ALSA driver for your sound card exists. Go to http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ and search for your sound card (chipset) manufacturer in the dropdown box. You'll be given a matrix of the sound cards made by the manufacturer. Try to match the chipset you found in step 2 with the driver(green hyperlink text).*Success* - You will have found the driver for your soundcard's chipset.*Failure* - You will have not found the driver for your soundcard chipset. (at the moment I cannot help you, but stay tuned!)*(4)* Now go back to the shell and type 

```
sudo modprobe snd-
```

 Now, press the *TAB* key *BEFORE* pressing the *ENTER* key to see a list of modules. Try to find the module that matches the driver you found in step 3. 

For example, my driver is a via82xx so I would type, sudo modprobe snd-via82xx.*Success* A success here means that your soundcard was installed, but it was not being loaded. Now you have loaded it for the current session.To load it for all sessions (you will probably want to do this) you will have to edit /etc/modules (I think this is the file, I'll check once I get to my Dapper PC).Type this into the shell 

```
 sudo nano /etc/modules
```

Add only the name of the module to be loaded at the end of the file. In my case, the via82xx module gave me sound so I added "snd-via82xx" to the end of the file.(iii) Make sure that you have all channels unmuted in alsamixerSee the *alsamixer* sectionPlay media using your favorite media player. Set your audio engine to alsa. In some cases, you have to configure your audio engine within another (media engine) like in Kaffiene in Kubuntu. If you hear sound, hurray!One final step. Go onto *Saving Sound Settings**Failure* -You have two optionsMove on to *Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel*. This step is easier and is recommended to users who might have been tinkering with their sound settings and want to revert back to the way it was just after installing *Ubuntu* (without reinstalling Ubuntu of course  :Wink:  )Move on to *ALSA driver Compilation*, if you have not done so already. If you have, please post a new thread with your problem.
*
Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel*

Sometimes, sound might be configured correctly, but for some reason or another (tinkering) it stops working. One way to go back to the old setup is to reinstall *Ubuntu*. However, this step is actually quite unnecessary since you are reinstalling everything because of one thing.

A faster way, is to just remove the problematic packages and reinstall them cleanly. 

(1) Remove these packages

```
sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
```

 
(2) Reinstall those same packages


```
sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
```

 
[LIST][*] *VERY IMPORTANT NOTE:* Ubuntu (GNOME) users have reported that packages 'gdm' and 'ubuntu-desktop' are removed after removing the linux-sound-base packages. If this happens, then do the following


```
sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
```

 
(3) Reboot[*][LEFT] *VERY IMPORTANT NOTE:* Xubuntu (XFCE) users have reported that packages 'gdm' and 'xubuntu-desktop' are removed after removing the linux-sound-base packages. If this happens, then do the following


```
sudo apt-get install gdm xubuntu-desktop
```

 
(3) Reboot
Now you may ask "I already had the packages, so why did I go through the trouble of removing them, then installing them". The answer lies in the --purge option which removes all the extra information that accumulated from tinkering and upgrading. After doing a purge then install, the packages are unpackaged as if it they are brand new.
(4) At this point, try using 

```
 aplay -l
```

 you should get your soundcard listed.*Success* - Your soundcard is detected. Go onto the *Using alsamixer* section, then try playing something on your music or media player.*Failure -* Your card was not detected. You should try compiling your driver, so go onto *ALSA drive Compilation*.*ALSA driver Compilation*If you are here, then either your soundcard driver could not be loaded with modprobe, or you want to compile the drivers yourself from scratch. Good luck to you!There are two main ways the sources of alsa-drivers are made available to you. One is though the apt-get system. Using this system would be the recommended system since most of the heavy lifting is done for you.The other way, is getting the latest drivers from alsa-project.org. This page has the latest drivers available, which you might want to fix problems with. However, these have not been tested with Ubuntu and therefore should be used with caution.*Using alsa-source*Type the following to shell: (note: module-assistant is optional, it will compile the package for you)

```
sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source
```



```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
```

You now have a big blue dialog box (left and right keys to choose 'Yes' and 'No', Enter key proceed). Answer yes (for ISA-PNP - recommended by package maintainers), then yes again (for debugging - recommended by package maintainers).Now you must pick which driver you want to install. Use space to select and deselect modules, and up and down to navigate.From *General Help step 3*, you should know the name of your driver. Deselect 'all' (the * will go away), and select your driver. In my case, I deselected 'all' then selected 'via82xx'. Hit Enter. Almost home free!*If you chose module-assistant* 

```
sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source
```

 If the progress bar reaches 100% with no errors, you will have installed the drivers successfully. Resume this guide from *General Help step 4*.*If you did not choose module-assistant -* Remember the name of your soundcard driver and use it place of the blue text below.



```
 cd /usr/src sudo tar xjvf alsa-driver.tar.bz2 cd modules/alsa-driver
```



```
sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<enter driver name here e.g. via82xx> --with-oss=yes 
sudo make  
sudo make install
```



```

```



If you get no error messages, you will have installed the drivers successfully.*Success* - Resume this guide from *General Help step 4*.*Failure -* Start a new thread in this thread of the forum. Paste the error message that you get and state that you were following instructions on this page.*Using drivers from alsa-project* - *update* I now recommend using the stable version 1.0.12The alsa-project route is very similar to the alsa-source route without the module-assistant.First you would have to get the alsa-driver tar from alsa-project then pretty much do configure, make and make install again.However, I do recommend that you make a specific directory when you compile something from source. Remember the name of your soundcard driver and use it place of the blue text below.

```
 
mkdir src
cd src       
mkdir alsa       
cd alsa       
sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)                wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive....12rc2.tar.bz2
tar xvjf alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2.tar.bz2
cd alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1
sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<enter driver name here e.g. via82xx> --with-oss=yes
sudo make
sudo make install
```

If you get no errors from doing the above then you have successfully compiled alsa-drivers from source. Resume this guide from *General Help step 4*. 

*Using alsamixer*Type this into a shell 

```
alsamixer
```

You will now see what appears to be a graphical equalizer. It is more like ten different volume controls in the sample place.To navigate around:Left and Right Arrow Keys - Move left and right (if you move long enough in one direction you will get back to where you started - you will not fall off the screen  :Laughing: )Up and Down Arrow Keys - Increase and decrease volume respectively.Letter M Key - Mutes/unmutes. If a channel is unmuted, then there is a *green box* underneath the volume slider. If the channel is muted, the *box is grey*.*Saving Sound Settings*
Do this step to ensure that your alsamixer settings are reloaded with each boot. First make sure you have your settings just the way you like them in alsamixer. Then do 

```
sudo alsactl store 0
```

 or if this is your nth sound card (where n is the number of soundcards in your computer) replace 0 with n-1. Many thanks to xpix for trying this out.- 

*Getting more than one application to use the soundcard at the same time*
You might want to play a game and listen to music on your favorite music player at the same time. To do this successfully, you will have to use ALSA since it supports this feature the best. On all the music players I know of, you can configure the sound engine, to any module that is available.The setting is usually found under something like Tools >>> Configure >>> Player Engines.For games, it is a bit more tricky since there is not always a way to configure the player engine directly. Most games, however, do support the OSS. ALSA has an OSS module that allows OSS applications to use the ALSA driver.To do this you will need the alsa-oss package

```
sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
```

 After doing this step, it is very easy to use alsa-oss. In the shell, you can type 'aoss' then the name of the program name you want to use with alsa-oss.*Configuring default soundcards / stopping multiple soundcards from switching* 
*Note: This section assumes that you have installed each soundcard properly.* In a shell, type 

```
cat /proc/asound/modules
```

 This will give the the name and index of each soundcard you have currently. Make a note of the names, and decide which one you want to be the default card.Now type 

```
sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
```

 At the very end of the file, add the following (assuming you have 3 cards with module names A, B and C and you want to have them in the order CAB)

```

options snd-C index=0options snd-A index=1
options snd-B index=2
```

*Adding the current user to the audio group*

A very common cause for a user to not have sound is not having his/her username in the /etc/group.

Thanks to *rustybutt* for this simple check.



```
grep 'audio' /etc/group
```

You should see a line similar to 

```
audio:x:29:
```

 followed by a username i.e. if the username is "ubuntu" then you should see 

```
audio:x:29:ubuntu
```

. If you see something else i.e. 

```
audio:x:29:root
```

 you should add your username to the file by doing 

```
 sudo nano /etc/group
```

. Now find the line that looks like 

```
audio:x:29:root
```

 and change it to 

```
audio:x:29:root:moocow
```

 only replacing moocow with your real username.

Hit CTRL + 0 to save, then CTRL + X to exit. That's the end of that  :Very Happy:  



*Getting MIDI To Work - *EXPERIMENTAL** 
This section assumes you can successfully hear sound from your soundcard. 
First of all, *make sure that you actually have a MIDI port* on your soundcard. Most onboard soundcards do not have a MIDI port. 
Next, open up this file: 


```
sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
```

  
Then add this options line 


```
 options <snd module name here i.e. snd-via82xx> mpu_port=0x330
```

 
OR if you already have a options line for this soundcard add 

```
mpu_port=0x330
```

 to the line. 
The default MIDI port is 330. You should verify this number in your BIOS if you are not sure. If the number is not listed, it is most likely that the number is 330 (add the 0x for the file). 
If you get no errors, you have successfully installed your MIDI port. At the moment, I do not know if any further configuration is necessary. 
*Miscellaneous Tips and Tricks* 
Here are a few things that other people have dug up over the course of this guide. Not all tips are meant to work for all hardware (believe me hda-intel will probably have like a mini guide of it's own one day).*shaviro* found the following from this post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153752


> I wasn't getting any sound out of my Sony Vaio PCG-4B1L ...





> The crucial thing is to enable everything in alsamixer EXCEPT "external amplifier." (I had to turn off microphone too, to stop feedback).


*Useff* had a very annoying problem where he could get sound through alsa from one user, but not through is main account. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1221754. Him and I managed to fix the problem by making sure the main account was in the audio group in /etc/groups (which he was) and deleting the .asoundrc file in the main account's /home directory.*Bo Rosén* solved his ISA problem the following way. Thanks to *FarEast* for his help in the matter. 



> Thanks to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127402 this post I got soundblaster 16 isa working. In short add
> 
> ```
> snd-sb16
> ```
> 
>  to /etc/modules then create a new file: 
> 
> ```
> ...


*webbca01* figured out how to get AC'97 work with the help of the second last post here and this post. Basically, if you have an intel8x0 module, you can get AC'97 working by 

```
sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
```

 and adding this as the last line: 

```
"options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=3"
```

*Advanced Guides by other Ubuntuers**Soundblaster Audigy 2 AC3 Passthrough - Howto** by dave_euser**Further Reading
*
http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html - Some advanced reading on ALSA - thanks segalion
*
To Do:* 
Important - no particular orderGetting MIDI to workCompiling alsa entirely (drivers, utils, oss, etc)Getting line input to work if it does not already - for microphones, etc.Getting SPDIF output to work if it does not already - for amplifiers, speakers with digital in.On the backburnerScripts for getting configuration that needs to be done in this post to be done automaticallyRelated 
*Getting keyboard multimedia keys to work* - http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/MultimediaKeys 
(I personally like the non-keytouch route - configuring xmodmap and then using gnome-keybindings or for KDE (System Settings >> Regional and Language Settings >> Keyboard Shortcuts). The xmodmap route also works for XFCE, but I do not how to configure XFCE application keybindings. 

*Posts / References /Credits* 
*Hoary Sound Broke* 
*Problem with Azalia audio* 
*MultipleCards* from alsa.opensrc.org 
*Volume Control does not save my settings after reboot* 
Every single sound problem error post I have read  :Whistle:  
The *Ubuntu* community for being energetic, dynamic, and polite  :Smile:  providers of help with *Ubuntu* Linux in all its flavours.

----------


## LordRaiden

Bumping this post since I think it is ready to be used by people having trouble with sound. I'll do my best to field questions and make changes to this guide as needed. If you are an experienced Ubuntu user, please help out with testing, verifying, and helping people who use this guide. 

Thanks in advance

----------


## estevez

Excellent. Thank you. 
I had a problem with multiple card switching and reported it as a bug. Are options in alsa-base (also suggested to me on launchpad) workaround or solution?  :Smile:  
Im definitely interested in  midi (new yamaha dx-305 sitting just next to pc).

----------


## LordRaiden

Options in alsa-base would be a solution. alsa-base is a part of the official Ubuntu Repositories, so they would be considered a solution. The alsa-drivers from alsa-project would be considered a workaround until Ubuntu incorporates the official 1.0.11 stable into alsa-base.

----------


## linish

it just helped ma mute computer to speak up..is there sum comprehensive  graphx driver problem solutions guide too... :Embarassed:

----------


## ubuntu_demon

great guide! I'm sure this will help a lot of users!

----------


## Jvaldezjr

Excellent guide- I've just reinstalled Dapper, so I'll retry my sound issues with this guide, and see what happens.

**Update***
I went through the steps like you mentioned, and I believe it is working like it is supposed to.  I'll  post if I have more problems in another thread, but as of right now I'm getting 5.1 sound.  The only problem I had was when I rebuilding the alsa drivers with alsa-source.  The command "dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base" didn't produce anything- there was a pause at the prompt, then that was it.  Something ran, but I got no feedback as to what it did.  So I went through the steps with the module-assistant method, and so far so good.

Also, I never was able to get any output when I did "sudo modprobe snd-" and hit tab.  So I went through with the loading the module anyway (my case it was snd-intel8x0).  When I added that module to my /etc/modules file and rebooted, I believe that fixed it.  However, when I checked to see if the module was loaded (lsmod | grep snd) the only thing I saw that was close to snd-intel8x0 was snd_intel8x0.  Is there a different between using the - and the _ , or is it still the same module, and should I have added snd_intel8x0 to /etc/modules?

Thanks

----------


## acorn22

Wonderful!

If only all howto type things where broken down into the nice "tree" you made. (I'm refering to the succes/failure thing)

It was very easy to understand, even for a noob like me  :Smile:

----------


## Starmartyr

Tried it, and have yet to have success.  I am using a Gigabyte nVidia nForce 4 motherboard, and the alsa-project has nothing set for it, or what I can make of it.

 :Confused:

----------


## LordRaiden

Jvaldezjr - Thanks for the comments - you found an error in my instructions - it was supposed to read 

```
sudo apt-get dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
```

 not alsa-base. In the alsa-project wiki, using a - and a _ are the same thing. They just appear in different areas. 

ubuntu_demon - thanks for the comments and the sticky!!!

linish - glad I could help. Video gets a bit tricky and most of the work has been done. I might make a guide that links to all the relevant guides for ATI/NVIDIA/free drivers.

acorn22 - thanks for the comments.  I tried to make it as new-user friendly as possible and I assume that the new-user has no previous knowledge whatsoever. This characteristic, IMO, makes the guide longer, but more thorough and less ambiguous.

starmartyr - I think your sound card driver is th intel8x0.

----------


## pinguinus

A nice guide, thank you.

By the way, what is the difference between, say, snd-ymfpci and snd_ymfpci or do they mean and work the same? (Sometimes those modules are written with "_" sometimes with "-" after snd). Does it matter if I do
sudo modprobe snd- 
(or)
sudo modprobe snd_

----------


## pinguinus

I wonder what's my problem with my Hoontech YMF-754 soundcard? The soundcard worked without a problem in Ubuntu Breezy (etc.) but I've not managed to get it working in Dapper yet. Somewhere I read that there might be some small bug in Dapper sound?

Some information:
#lspci -v

0000:00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Yamaha Corporation YMF-754 [DS-1E Audio Controller]
        Subsystem: Yamaha Corporation DS-XG PCI Audio Codec
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 193
        Memory at dfff0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]
        I/O ports at e800 [size=64]
        I/O ports at e400 [size=4]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

#cat /proc/asound/modules
0 snd_ymfpci

#aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: YMF754 [Yamaha DS-XG (YMF754)], device 0: YMFPCI [YMFPCI]
  Subdevices: 31/32
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
  Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
  Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
  Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
  Subdevice #8: subdevice #8
  Subdevice #9: subdevice #9
  Subdevice #10: subdevice #10
  Subdevice #11: subdevice #11
  Subdevice #12: subdevice #12
  Subdevice #13: subdevice #13
  Subdevice #14: subdevice #14
  Subdevice #15: subdevice #15
  Subdevice #16: subdevice #16
  Subdevice #17: subdevice #17
  Subdevice #18: subdevice #18
  Subdevice #19: subdevice #19
  Subdevice #20: subdevice #20
  Subdevice #21: subdevice #21
  Subdevice #22: subdevice #22
  Subdevice #23: subdevice #23
  Subdevice #24: subdevice #24
  Subdevice #25: subdevice #25
  Subdevice #26: subdevice #26
  Subdevice #27: subdevice #27
  Subdevice #28: subdevice #28
  Subdevice #29: subdevice #29
  Subdevice #30: subdevice #30
  Subdevice #31: subdevice #31
card 0: YMF754 [Yamaha DS-XG (YMF754)], device 1: YMFPCI - IEC958 [YMFPCI - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: YMF754 [Yamaha DS-XG (YMF754)], device 2: YMFPCI - Rear [YMFPCI - Rear PCM]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

I've unmuted all the channels in alsamixer (sudo alsamixer) and that was usually all I needed to do (in Breezy etc.) to get my sound working, including the digital output - but no joy yet.  :Sad: 

I also added (both or the other):
snd-ymfpci
snd_ymfpci
at the end of my  /etc/modules file but that doesn't seem to help either. :Confused: 

What's the problem Dapper is having with my soundcard? Everything works flawlessly in Breezy or in Debian Sarge, or in MS Windows too.

----------


## ubuntu_demon

I've linked to this guide on my blog :
http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com

----------


## LordRaiden

pinguinus -  the dash/underscore  thing is sort of weird to understand, but this is what I have been seeing. When loading the modules using modprobe, the dash is used. When displaying, the underscore is used. So for all intensive purposes, use the dash since it matters for input.

Regarding your soundcard, it seems installed so that does not seem like an issue.
Paste in the results of 

```
dmesg
```

 in a code box, and I'll see if anything is there.



ubuntu_demon - thank for the link in your blog, this page is really starting to get a lot of views.

----------


## pinguinus

Thanks LordRaiden. By the way, I haven't yet tried the alsa-source method of your guide - because previously that was not needed. I just recently installed Ubuntu Dapper to this machine. I suppose I could try alsa-source too if nothing else helps.

Here's the output from dmesg (there was quite much ethernet related stuff that I removed from the output) :



```
[17179569.184000] Linux version 2.6.15-25-k7 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:43:20 UTC 2006
[17179569.184000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff8000 (ACPI data)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000002fff8000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI NVS)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.
[17179569.184000] 767MB LOWMEM available.
[17179569.184000] found SMP MP-table at 000fb880
[17179569.184000] On node 0 totalpages: 196592
[17179569.184000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   Normal zone: 192496 pages, LIFO batch:31
[17179569.184000]   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000] DMI 2.3 present.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fa710
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2fff0000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2fff0030
[17179569.184000] ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000009 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2fff00c0
[17179569.184000] ACPI: DSDT (v001    VIA   VIA_K7 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808
[17179569.184000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[17179569.184000] Processor #0 6:6 APIC version 16
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[17179569.184000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[17179569.184000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
[17179569.184000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[17179569.184000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[17179569.184000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[17179569.184000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 30000000:cec00000)
[17179569.184000] Built 1 zonelists
[17179569.184000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
[17179569.184000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)
[17179569.184000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)
[17179569.184000] Initializing CPU#0
[17179569.184000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)
[17179569.184000] Detected 1100.247 MHz processor.
[17179569.184000] Using pmtmr for high-res timesource
[17179569.184000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[17179572.048000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[17179572.048000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[17179572.088000] Memory: 767476k/786368k available (2094k kernel code, 18256k reserved, 597k data, 332k init, 0k highmem)
[17179572.088000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.
[17179572.168000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2202.73 BogoMIPS (lpj=4405474)
[17179572.168000] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[17179572.168000] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[17179572.168000] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[17179572.168000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
[17179572.168000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
[17179572.168000] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
[17179572.168000] CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)
[17179572.168000] CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000
[17179572.168000] mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)
[17179572.168000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[17179572.168000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[17179572.168000] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[17179572.184000] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[17179572.184000] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[17179573.144000] Freeing initrd memory: 6760k freed
[17179573.164000] ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!
[17179573.164000] CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor stepping 02
[17179573.164000] Total of 1 processors activated (2202.73 BogoMIPS).
[17179573.164000] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs
[17179573.168000] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[17179573.308000] Brought up 1 CPUs
[17179573.308000] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[17179573.308000] EISA bus registered
[17179573.308000] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[17179573.308000] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb21, last bus=1
[17179573.308000] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[17179573.308000] ACPI: Subsystem revision 20051216
[17179573.316000] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[17179573.316000] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[17179573.316000] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[17179573.316000] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[17179573.320000] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
[17179573.320000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[17179573.348000] ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)
[17179573.348000] ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)
[17179573.352000] ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)
[17179573.352000] ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)
[17179573.352000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)
[17179573.352000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)
[17179573.352000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)
[17179573.352000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)
[17179573.352000] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[17179573.352000] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[17179573.360000] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices
[17179573.360000] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[17179573.360000] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[17179573.360000] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
[17179573.364000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
[17179573.364000]   IO window: disabled.
[17179573.364000]   MEM window: dfe00000-dfefffff
[17179573.364000]   PREFETCH window: d7c00000-dfcfffff
[17179573.364000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
[17179573.364000] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[17179573.364000] audit(1151960590.360:1): initialized
[17179573.364000] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[17179573.364000] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[17179573.364000] Initializing Cryptographic API
[17179573.364000] io scheduler noop registered
[17179573.364000] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[17179573.364000] io scheduler deadline registered
[17179573.364000] io scheduler cfq registered
[17179573.364000] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[17179573.716000] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[17179573.744000] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12
[17179573.744000] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[17179573.744000] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179573.744000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[17179573.744000] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[17179573.744000] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[17179573.744000] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[17179573.748000] 00:01: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[17179573.748000] 00:02: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[17179573.748000] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[17179573.748000] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[17179573.748000] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
[17179573.748000] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[17179573.748000] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[17179573.748000] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[17179573.748000] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[17179573.776000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0
[17179573.784000] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[17179573.784000] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)
[17179573.788000] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)
[17179573.788000] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[17179573.788000] TCP reno registered
[17179573.788000] TCP bic registered
[17179573.788000] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[17179573.788000] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[17179573.788000] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[17179573.788000] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[17179573.788000] ACPI wakeup devices: 
[17179573.788000] PCI0 UAR1  USB USB1 USB2  AC9  MC9 ILAN SLPB 
[17179573.792000] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
[17179573.792000] Freeing unused kernel memory: 332k freed
[17179573.872000] vga16fb: initializing
[17179573.872000] vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000
[17179573.932000] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x25
[17179573.932000] fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
[17179575.012000] Capability LSM initialized
[17179575.148000] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 16 throttling states)
[17179576.040000] VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1
[17179576.040000] PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.1, from 255 to 0
[17179576.040000] VP_IDE: chipset revision 6
[17179576.040000] VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
[17179576.040000] VP_IDE: VIA vt8233 (rev 00) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:11.1
[17179576.040000]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA
[17179576.040000]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA
[17179576.044000] Probing IDE interface ide0...
[17179576.460000] hda: ST340016A, ATA DISK drive
[17179576.740000] hdb: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive
[17179576.800000] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
[17179576.804000] Probing IDE interface ide1...
[17179577.668000] hdc: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[17179578.452000] hdd: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[17179578.512000] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
[17179578.528000] hda: max request size: 128KiB
[17179578.560000] hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)
[17179578.560000] hda: cache flushes not supported
[17179578.560000]  hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 hda6 hda7 > hda4
[17179578.604000] hdb: max request size: 128KiB
[17179578.604000] hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)
[17179578.604000] hdb: cache flushes not supported
[17179578.604000]  hdb:<6>hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA
[17179578.604000] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[17179578.612000] hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
[17179578.620000]  hdb3 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 hdb8 hdb9 >
[17179579.424000] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
[17179579.424000] usbcore: registered new driver hub
[17179579.428000] ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
[17179579.428000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
[17179579.428000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller
[17179579.428000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[17179579.428000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 169, io mem 0xdfffd000
[17179579.496000] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3
[17179580.004000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179580.004000] hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected
[17179580.520000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[b] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
[17179580.520000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: OHCI Host Controller
[17179580.524000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[17179580.524000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 177, io mem 0xdfffe000
[17179581.088000] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179581.088000] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179581.608000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185
[17179581.608000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.2: EHCI Host Controller
[17179581.632000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[17179581.632000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.2: irq 185, io mem 0xdffffb00
[17179581.632000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 0.95, driver 10 Dec 2004
[17179581.636000] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179581.636000] hub 3-0:1.0: 5 ports detected
[17179581.744000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.2[D] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[17179581.744000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: UHCI Host Controller
[17179581.744000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[17179581.744000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 5, io base 0x0000d800
[17179581.744000] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179581.744000] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179581.848000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.3[D] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[17179581.848000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: UHCI Host Controller
[17179581.848000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
[17179581.848000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 5, io base 0x0000dc00
[17179581.852000] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179581.852000] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179581.956000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.4[D] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[17179581.956000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: UHCI Host Controller
[17179581.956000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6
[17179581.956000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: irq 5, io base 0x0000e000
[17179581.960000] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179581.960000] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179582.368000] Attempting manual resume
[17179582.396000] ReiserFS: hda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal
[17179582.436000] ReiserFS: hda2: using ordered data mode
[17179582.448000] ReiserFS: hda2: journal params: device hda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30
[17179582.452000] ReiserFS: hda2: checking transaction log (hda2)
[17179582.468000] ReiserFS: hda2: Using r5 hash to sort names
[17179583.020000] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
[17179591.556000] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
[17179591.588000] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
[17179591.612000] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
[17179591.648000] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[17179591.656000] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[17179591.680000] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input1
[17179591.712000] agpgart: Detected VIA KT266/KY266x/KT333 chipset
[17179591.716000] agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000
[17179591.740000] irda_init()
[17179591.740000] NET: Registered protocol family 23
[17179592.032000] Linux Tulip driver version 1.1.13 (December 15, 2004)
[17179592.032000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185
[17179592.032000] tulip0:  MII transceiver #1 config 1000 status 786d advertising 05e1.
[17179592.032000] tulip0:  MII transceiver #2 config 1000 status 7849 advertising 05e1.
[17179592.032000] tulip0:  MII transceiver #3 config 1000 status 7849 advertising 05e1.
[17179592.036000] tulip0:  MII transceiver #4 config 1000 status 7849 advertising 05e1.
[17179592.036000] eth0: ADMtek Comet rev 17 at 0001ec00, 00:04:E2:3D:97:05, IRQ 185.
[17179592.092000] parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.
[17179592.092000] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]
[17179592.280000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 193
[17179592.312000] input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input2
[17179592.924000] ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output
[17179593.680000] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[17179593.808000] Adding 746980k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:746980k
[17179593.820000] Adding 746920k swap on /dev/hdb6.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:746920k
[17179594.184000] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[17179594.264000] md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27
[17179594.264000] md: bitmap version 4.39
[17179595.072000] device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[17179595.280000] cdrom: open failed.
[17179595.784000] cdrom: open failed.
[17179595.792000] cdrom: open failed.
[17179596.124000] 0000:00:07.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed (CSR5 0xfc664010 CSR6 0xff972113)
[17179596.124000] eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.
[17179640.400000] ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal
[17179642.136000] ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode
[17179642.156000] ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30
[17179642.160000] ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)
[17179642.196000] ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names
[17179642.284000] NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/O MODULE].
[17179642.356000] NTFS volume version 3.0.
[17179642.580000] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled
[17179642.580000] SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem
[17179642.604000] XFS mounting filesystem hdb9
[17179642.692000] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hdb9
[17179642.716000] XFS mounting filesystem hda6
[17179642.792000] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda6
[17179642.828000] XFS mounting filesystem hdb8
[17179642.936000] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hdb8
[17179642.984000] XFS mounting filesystem hda7
[17179643.100000] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda7
[17179643.112000] XFS mounting filesystem hdb7
[17179643.212000] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hdb7
[17179644.024000] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team
[17179644.060000] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
[17179644.064000] ip_conntrack version 2.4 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 232 bytes per conntrack
[17179648.964000] pcc_acpi: loading...
[17179648.988000] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[17179648.988000] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[17179648.988000] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]
[17179649.080000] ibm_acpi: ec object not found
[17179654.252000] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[17179654.600000] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)
[17179654.600000] apm: overridden by ACPI.
[17179658.892000] mtx: module license 'Copyright (c) 2002, 2004, Matrox Graphics Inc.' taints kernel.
[17179658.900000] [mtx] MTX driver v1.4.3
[17179658.900000] [mtx] Allocated a MTX agp driver strucure
[17179658.900000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
[17179658.900000] [mtx] 0x2537(sub:0xffffffff) board found at 01:00.0
[17179659.260000] [mtx] Registers at 0xdfefe000, size: 8K, flags: 512, knl_addr: 0xf0dd4000
[17179659.260000] [mtx] Framebuffer at 0xd8000000, size: 64M, flags: 4616, knl_addr: 0x00000000, write-combining: YES
[17179659.260000] agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
[17179659.260000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode
[17179659.260000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode
[17179659.260000] [mtx] AGP aperture at 0xe0000000, size: 65536K, rate: 1X, write-combining: YES
[17179659.260000] [mtx] Busmastering flags:
[17179659.260000] [mtx]   Board type detected: AGP
[17179659.260000] [mtx]   Chipset 0x2537:0x102b was detected
[17179659.264000] [mtx]   AGP chipset was detected
[17179659.264000] [mtx]   PCI transfers available for read write
[17179659.264000] [mtx]   AGP transfers available
[17179659.264000] [mtx]   AGP serialize is used
[17179659.264000] [mtx] Parhelia patches applied: PowerM Cap66Mhz CompBypass 
[17179659.264000] [mtx] Registers at 0xdfefe000, size: 8K, flags: 512, knl_addr: 0xf0dd4000
[17179659.264000] [mtx] Framebuffer at 0xd8000000, size: 64M, flags: 4616, knl_addr: 0x00000000, write-combining: YES
[17179659.264000] agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
[17179659.264000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode
[17179659.264000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode
[17179659.264000] [mtx] AGP aperture at 0xe0000000, size: 65536K, rate: 1X, write-combining: YES
[17179659.264000] [mtx] Busmastering flags:
[17179659.264000] [mtx]   Board type detected: AGP
[17179659.264000] [mtx]   Chipset 0x2537:0x102b was detected
[17179659.264000] [mtx]   AGP chipset was detected
[17179659.264000] [mtx]   PCI transfers available for read write
[17179659.264000] [mtx]   AGP transfers available
[17179659.264000] [mtx]   AGP serialize is used
[17179659.264000] [mtx] Parhelia patches applied: PowerM Cap66Mhz CompBypass 
[17179662.996000] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8
[17179662.996000] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[17179662.996000] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[17179662.996000] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[17179663.056000] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
[17179663.056000] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[17179663.060000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[17179663.060000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[17179663.060000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7
```

----------


## LordRaiden

Seems ok. No sound errors as far as I can see. Yes, you could try the alsa-source method as well.

----------


## Jvaldezjr

Just wanted to update you and tell you that your method has worked for me.  I only have one more problem, but it has to do with input jacks on my onboard sound, so I'll ask in another thread since my hardware is detected, and the modules are loading correctly and working as it is supposed to.

Thanks for the guide, this rocks.

----------


## LordRaiden

Jvaldezjr - Thanks for the comments, and I'm glad it worked for you. I'll put input down as an Important To-do item. Skype and Teamspeak are getting popular especially with Linux clients, so I should try to cover it.  However, if you find something first, I'd like to include in the guide eventually giving the appropriate credit to all involved.


UPDATE - added a MIDI guide. Try it if you are interested. I have no idea of how to actually configure the MIDI device itself though (i.e. keyboard, joystick)

----------


## pinguinus

Ok, I got my sound card problem, described above, solved. I did try alsa-source too (and learned new things in the process), but actually the solution was much simpler: heh.., I just needed to mute one certain channel in alsamixer...  :Embarassed:  I could have sweared that I knew which alsamixer settings I had used before and that worked... But maybe I remembered wrong, or maybe that was some new setting there I hadn't sen before..?? :Surprised:   :Embarassed:  Anyway, I tried several alsamixer settings and found the one that worked for me, and now everything works perfectly again, also the digital output...  :Dancing:

----------


## LordRaiden

> Ok, I got my sound card problem, described above, solved. I did try alsa-source too (and learned new things in the process), but actually the solution was much simpler: heh.., I just needed to mute one certain channel in alsamixer...  I could have sweared that I knew which alsamixer settings I had used before and that worked... But maybe I remembered wrong, or maybe that was some new setting there I hadn't sen before..??  Anyway, I tried several alsamixer settings and found the one that worked for me, and now everything works perfectly again, also the digital output...


Yeah, lol alsamixer is a mystery of it's own at time. BTW your card was a snd-ymfpci - [Yamaha DS-XG (YMF754)], what setting did you use to get it to work. I'll add it to the guide in case someone with similar problems experiences what you did.

----------


## pinguinus

> Yamaha DS-XG (YMF754)], what setting did you use to get it to work.


From alsamixer I switched off / muted "_IEC958 Loop_" which did the trick Also _"Mic Boost (+20dB)_" needed to be muted / switched off in order to avoid noise. Other alsamixer settings could be kept unmuted. (Somehow I thought and remembered that it should have been some other settings muted / switched off - but maybe I had just forgotten...??)

----------


## pinballkid

Thanks for the wonderful howto. I got successes all the way through - except the part where sound is supposed to come out of the speakers.

I'm trying to use the hda-intel driver, as aplay -l gave "card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]" as my sound card. I've even tried using the drivers from the alsa project with no luck.

I'm a bit stumped on where to go from here. Perhaps I've got the sound card wrong?

EDIT:
I've just noticed that there is quite a bit of discussion about this card on alsa-devel and it doesnt seem to have been resolved yet, so this is probably something that I'm going to have to wait for  :Capital Razz:  As a side note I'm using a Toshiba Satellite P100 and here is the bug report in alsa: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/al...ew.php?id=2106

----------


## LordRaiden

I did a quick read of the notes section on the link you gave me.

Try this

open up /etc/modprobe.conf with a text editor (nano/gedit/kate)

paste in the following


alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
options snd-card-0 index=0
options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=basic
remove snd-hda-intel { /usr/sbin/alsactl store 0 >/dev/null 2>&1 || : ; }; /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove snd-hda-intel

then save.

do a reboot. Then see what happens.

----------


## shaviro

I wasn't getting any sound out of my Sony Vaio PCG-4B1L

I followed the instructions in this guide; I got as far as successfully installing/compiling the correct alsa-driver for my machine; I then as instructed went back to step 4, and in the terminal I typed "sudo modprobe snd-" followed by tab and enter.... And I still got the message back:
FATAL: Module snd_ not found.
just like I did before I did the compilation. 

Finally, I found the answer here:

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153752&highlight=touchpad+sony.

The crucial thing is to enable everything in alsamixer EXCEPT "external amplifier." (I had to turn off microphone too, to stop feedback).

----------


## LordRaiden

It's really more like pressing TAB a few times. This way, you see the full list of modules beginning with prefix "snd-".   You would problem get an error for just "snd-" because there is no module by that name.

However, it is very interesting that just having "External Amplifier" disabled worked for you. I'll add that to my guide and give you credit for it.

----------


## Slurm

Lord Raiden,

Excellent post, but I have an odd problem.  I am running amd64 on an ASUS a8n motherboard with a built in soundcard.

lspci -v is the following:
0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 225
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]
        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
        Memory at d5003000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

OK, I have surround sound speakers and only three of the six speakers work.  (Left,  Right, 
Subwoofer).  The other speakers don't work (Left rear, Right rear, Center speaker).  They are not muted and I ran:

speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51

and got white noise out of four of my speakers (Left, Right, Left Rear, Right Rear) and two didn't work  (Subwoofer, and Center speaker).

The three speakers playback fine for both audio, video, mp3 anything.  I guess I am a little greedy on wanting the others to work.  

Any suggestions?

Slurm

----------


## Number6

Thanks for this Lord Raiden, guys like you take alot of frustration out of setting up things like this in Linux

My problem is the sharing of the soundcard! Why is it that some programs can share the card and others can't? for example if I'm playing an mp3 on xmms, Gaim's sounds still come through OK but if i run say xmame, no sound! and vice versa also (sound xmame,no sound xmms!!) Is there no way aound this other than alsa-oss? I always thought ALSA was supposed to address this issue..

Im on amd64-64bit Ubuntu BTW

----------


## LordRaiden

Slurm - Not greedy at all. Hmm.. you have checked alsamixer for the channel settings I suppose.  Maybe a 5.1 setting? Also, remember to get any music player application to actually use 5.1. For example, I use amarok, and I can select my speaker set up from a dropdown box.  I'll have to look into 5.1 or my guide (natural progression lol - getting soundcard to work --> getting 5.1 to work)


Number6 - make sure xmame is using alsa (if it can). ALSA lets applications share the soundcard whereas OSS does not. alsa-oss does address the issue the alsa way since alsa-oss is an alsa project. It is fine to use alsa-oss to get xmame to work (very little overhead if any).

----------


## tlaloczint

ok I have sound working so far but it came some how its garble out 

I am a newbie but I got this I hope that this help a little

 tlaloc@aztlan:~$ lspci -v 0000:00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 815a
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E Mainboard
        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 3
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=32]
        I/O ports at 4c00 [size=64]
        I/O ports at 4c40 [size=64]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 233
        Memory at d3103000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 50
        Memory at feb00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        I/O ports at f000 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 815a
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 217
        I/O ports at 09f0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0bf0 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 0970 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0b70 [size=4]
        I/O ports at d800 [size=16]
        Memory at d3102000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 225
        I/O ports at 09e0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0be0 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 0960 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0b60 [size=4]
        I/O ports at c400 [size=16]
        Memory at d3101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=128
        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff
        Memory behind bridge: d3000000-d30fffff

0000:00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 217
        Memory at d3100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        I/O ports at b000 [size=8]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff
        Memory behind bridge: d0000000-d2ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000cff00000
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0092 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc.: Unknown device 2182
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 66
        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at d1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        I/O ports at 9000 [size=128]
        Expansion ROM at d2000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:05:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB0410 SBLive! 24-bit
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 58
        I/O ports at a000 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:05:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 58
        Memory at d3004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        Memory at d3000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

tlaloc@aztlan:~$

----------


## pinballkid

> I did a quick read of the notes section on the link you gave me.
> 
> Try this
> 
> open up /etc/modprobe.conf with a text editor (nano/gedit/kate)
> 
> paste in the following
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to look over that. Unfortunately I still dont hear any sound. It might be woth mentioning that under the playback section in alsamixer I now only see a PCM bar and nothing else, whereas I used to have a master bar as well.

(I may have that name wrong, but there was definitely another one)

Is there any more diagnosis that I can do to nail down the problem?

----------


## LordRaiden

tlaloczint - I would not know why it would be garbled out? Did you follow my guide? If you did, I would suggest filing a bug in alsa-project since they would  better understand and are better able to to deal with that sort of problem.

pinballkid - check in your home directory whether or not you have a .asoundrc file (it's hidden). Assuming that aplay -l works your card is installed. But I am sure that other hda-intel users would at least get the Master volume and not just PCM. Did you get any warnings or errors at all?

----------


## pinballkid

> pinballkid - check in your home directory whether or not you have a .asoundrc file (it's hidden). Assuming that aplay -l works your card is installed. But I am sure that other hda-intel users would at least get the Master volume and not just PCM. Did you get any warnings or errors at all?


Just a few notes while I'm going through this:
aplay -l works and returns this:


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

.asoundrc exists and contains the following:


```
Names of available sound cards:
Intel
stephen@stephen:~/pystarburst$ cat /home/stephen/.asoundrc
pcm.hda-intel {
   type hw
   card 0
}

ctl.hda-intel {
   type hw
   card 0
}
```

however, "asoundconf list" shows that there is an "Intel" card, but asoundconf is-active returns nothing.

Unfortunately I havn't noticed any warnings along the way in your tutorial, but I'm considering starting again to see if I catch any the second time round. Once again thanks for all the effort reading through other people's problems!

----------


## tailsfan

Prob on that, alsa-project.org is loading up on my end, if anyone can help me I have a ESS 1869 Audiodrive.

----------


## Slurm

Thank you again your Lordship for this help.  I am using XMMS for playbac of files and I cannot find anywhere on their screen whether it supports surround5.1.  Do you know if XMMS supports it and where I can make sure that it is optimized for surround?

But I also now have a newbie question for your.  I went back to alsamixer and unmuted the button labelled 'duplicate' and lo and behold 5 out of six speakers are now working.  Obviously the left rear and right rear are now duplicated what is coming out of the left and right speaker.  (Newbie question warning)  Is this duplicate the same as SurroundSound?  I feel dumb asking this because is should not be.  Then the next question is should I mute this and try to solve it in some other way. 

At least I know that all speakers (except the center one) CAN work with the built in sound card.

Thanks again. 
Slurm

----------


## LordRaiden

pinballkid - delete the .asoundrc file, then reboot and try again.

Slurm - I wouldn't know if duplicate means Surround Sound, but like you say it should not.  Try using the suggestion here http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/sus...und-sound.html

post back if it works and i'll add it to my guide.

----------


## seethermtx

Hi everyone.. just wanted to let you all know how I got my SPDIF sound working w/ my VIA8237 chipset in Kubuntu Dapper:

First, I brought the 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SP5A' fader in KMix (or alsamixser) all the way down to 0. I read in another thread that if it wasn't like this, it wouldn't work.

Next, I performed 'speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51' .. when I looked at my Sony receiver it displayed the 'OPT' indicator. 

Then, I control-c'd speaker-test and attempted to play 50 Cent's 'In Da Club' (not that that has anything to do with getting sound working.. just thought you would like to know  :Smile: ) in Kaffeine. 

It was very low (had to turn the receiver up to MAX to hear it), but that was fixed when I adjusted the 'VIA DXS' fader in KMix.


This was all done using a fresh install of Kubuntu. I'm using an Asus KV8 mobo w/ AMD64. I haven't actually rebooted since doing these things, so this might just be a temporary fix. Hope this helps.

Edit:
I rebooted and everything seems to be as it was. THe sound is working from Kaffeine, systems sounds, even from firefox's flash plugin (thanks Russian Girls, on Google VIdeo!)

----------


## pinballkid

I've removed .asoundrc as you suggested and I am seeing one difference: when I start gnome-sound-properties now HDA-Intel appears under 'default sound card'. Unfortunately alsa-mixer still only shows PCM and there is still no sound, but I feel like I'm getting somewhere  :Wink:

----------


## ivuntu

Hi!

I followed your guide, it's very easy to follow for a newbie like me. In Breezy the sound worked perfectly, but when I upgraded to Dapper I got several problems, and the sound is one of them. I get stuck afte I installed the sound module and have to go to point 4 again sudo modprobe snd- gives nothing with TAB, if I fill in the used driver like this (sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0) it gives no output at all.

It does seem to load the sound driver into memory ( cat /proc/asound/modules gives the following output:
0 snd_intel8x0
1 snd_mpu401)

But it cannot find my soundcard. aplay -l gives: 
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...

I don't know what to make of this. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


here are a few outputs that might give a clue:



```
 lspci -v
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb Host Bridge (rev a1)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 813f
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb LPC Bridge (rev a2)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 813f
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce 250Gb PCI System Management (rev a1)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 813f
        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel
        I/O ports at 5080 [size=32]
        I/O ports at 5000 [size=64]
        I/O ports at 5040 [size=64]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 813f
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 3
        Memory at febfd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 813f
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9
        Memory at febfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 813f
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
        Memory at febffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:05.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK8S Ethernet Controller (rev a2)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80a7
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
        Memory at febfc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 819d
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]
        I/O ports at e400 [size=128]
        Memory at febfb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK8S Parallel ATA Controller (v2.5) (rev a2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 813f
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AGP Host to PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 16
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=10
        Memory behind bridge: faa00000-feafffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: ba900000-da8fffff

0000:00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb PCI-to-PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=128

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc.: Unknown device 2119
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 11
        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Expansion ROM at feae0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>
```

I think the soundcard is recognized, but I am not sure! 
I post here the output of dmesg also, it might help.
As you can see, there is more on my system that is not working (especially my usb Lexmark printer). But that is probably off-topic here (except if it is related, somehow) 



```
 dmesg
[17179569.184000] Linux version 2.6.15-26-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4. 0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Fri Jul 7 19:27:00 UTC 2006
[17179569.184000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffc0000 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001ffc0000 - 000000001ffd0000 (ACPI data)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001ffd0000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff7c0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.
[17179569.184000] 511MB LOWMEM available.
[17179569.184000] found SMP MP-table at 000ff780
[17179569.184000] On node 0 totalpages: 131008
[17179569.184000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   Normal zone: 126912 pages, LIFO batch:31
[17179569.184000]   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000] DMI 2.3 present.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x0 00f9ed0
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x06000527 MSFT 0x00000097) @  0x1ffc0000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x06000527 MSFT 0x00000097) @  0x1ffc0200
[17179569.184000] ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x06000527 MSFT 0x00000097) @  0x1ffd0040
[17179569.184000] ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0342 A0342003 0x00000003 INTL 0x02002026) @  0x00000000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
[17179569.184000] Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.1
[17179569.184000]     Virtual Wire compatibility mode.
[17179569.184000] OEM ID: TEMPLATE Product ID:  APIC at: 0xFEE00000
[17179569.184000] Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16
[17179569.184000] I/O APIC #1 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.
[17179569.184000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[17179569.184000] Processors: 1
[17179569.184000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:d ec00000)
[17179569.184000] Built 1 zonelists
[17179569.184000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda1 ro noapic quiet splash
[17179569.184000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)
[17179569.184000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)
[17179569.184000] Initializing CPU#0
[17179569.184000] PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)
[17179569.184000] Detected 1607.974 MHz processor.
[17179569.184000] Using pmtmr for high-res timesource
[17179569.184000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[17179571.916000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 byte s)
[17179571.916000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[17179571.928000] Memory: 508596k/524032k available (1976k kernel code, 14800k r eserved, 606k data, 288k init, 0k highmem)
[17179571.928000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervis or mode... Ok.
[17179572.008000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3219.27 BogoM IPS (lpj=6438554)
[17179572.008000] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[17179572.008000] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[17179572.008000] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[17179572.008000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000001
[17179572.008000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 0 0000000 00000001 00000000 00000001
[17179572.008000] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/li ne)
[17179572.008000] CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)
[17179572.008000] CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 0000041 0 00000001 00000000 00000001
[17179572.008000] mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)
[17179572.008000] CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+ stepping 02
[17179572.008000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[17179572.008000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[17179572.008000] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[17179572.024000] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[17179572.632000] Freeing initrd memory: 6616k freed
[17179572.640000] ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!
[17179572.644000] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e08)
[17179572.748000] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[17179572.748000] EISA bus registered
[17179572.748000] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[17179572.748000] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2
[17179572.748000] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[17179572.748000] ACPI: Subsystem revision 20051216
[17179572.752000] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[17179572.752000] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing
[17179572.752000] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[17179572.752000] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[17179572.756000] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
[17179572.756000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[17179572.768000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]
[17179572.768000] ACPI: Power Resource [ISAV] (on)
[17179572.772000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15 ) *0, disabled.
[17179572.772000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15 ) *0, disabled.
[17179572.772000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 11 12 14 15) * 0, disabled.
[17179572.772000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15 ) *0, disabled.
[17179572.772000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 1 5)
[17179572.772000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 1 5)
[17179572.772000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 1 5)
[17179572.772000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 1 5)
[17179572.772000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LKLN] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 1 5)
[17179572.772000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAUI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 1 5)
[17179572.776000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LKMO] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15 ) *0, disabled.
[17179572.776000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LKSM] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15 ) *0, disabled.
[17179572.776000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs 10) *0, disabled.
[17179572.776000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTIE] (IRQs 10) *0, disabled.
[17179572.776000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)
[17179572.776000] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[17179572.776000] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[17179572.784000] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices
[17179572.784000] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[17179572.784000] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[17179572.784000] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it help s, post a report
[17179572.788000] pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x480-0x487 has been reserved
[17179572.788000] pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xd00-0xd07 has been reserved
[17179572.788000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0
[17179572.788000]   IO window: disabled.
[17179572.788000]   MEM window: faa00000-feafffff
[17179572.788000]   PREFETCH window: ba900000-da8fffff
[17179572.788000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0
[17179572.788000]   IO window: disabled.
[17179572.788000]   MEM window: disabled.
[17179572.788000]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[17179572.788000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64
[17179572.788000] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[17179572.788000] audit(1152634115.788:1): initialized
[17179572.788000] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[17179572.788000] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[17179572.788000] Initializing Cryptographic API
[17179572.788000] io scheduler noop registered
[17179572.788000] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[17179572.788000] io scheduler deadline registered
[17179572.788000] io scheduler cfq registered
[17179572.788000] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[17179573.144000] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[17179573.156000] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[17179573.156000] PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12
[17179573.156000] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179573.156000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[17179573.156000] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ shar ing enabled
[17179573.156000] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[17179573.160000] 00:0d: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[17179573.160000] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 b locksize
[17179573.160000] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[17179573.160000] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override w ith idebus=xx
[17179573.160000] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[17179573.160000] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[17179573.160000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4
[17179573.160000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5
[17179573.160000] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[17179573.160000] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[17179573.196000] IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes )
[17179573.196000] TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 by tes)
[17179573.196000] TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[17179573.196000] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)
[17179573.196000] TCP reno registered
[17179573.196000] TCP bic registered
[17179573.196000] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[17179573.196000] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[17179573.196000] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[17179573.196000] Using IPI Shortcut mode
[17179573.196000] ACPI wakeup devices:
[17179573.196000] PS2K UAR1 USB0  MAC USB1 USB2 P0P1
[17179573.196000] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)
[17179573.196000] Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed
[17179573.240000] vga16fb: initializing
[17179573.240000] vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000
[17179573.348000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0
[17179573.656000] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x25
[17179573.656000] fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
[17179574.976000] Capability LSM initialized
[17179575.736000] SCSI subsystem initialized
[17179575.736000] ACPI: bus type scsi registered
[17179575.736000] libata version 1.20 loaded.
[17179575.740000] NFORCE3-250: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:08.0
[17179575.740000] NFORCE3-250: chipset revision 162
[17179575.740000] NFORCE3-250: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
[17179575.740000] NFORCE3-250: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling wo rkaround.
[17179575.740000] NFORCE3-250: 0000:00:08.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller
[17179575.740000]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb :DMA
[17179575.740000]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd :DMA
[17179575.740000] Probing IDE interface ide0...
[17179576.028000] hda: MAXTOR 6L040J2, ATA DISK drive
[17179576.308000] hdb: Maxtor 5T020H2, ATA DISK drive
[17179576.364000] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
[17179576.364000] Probing IDE interface ide1...
[17179577.100000] hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[17179577.884000] hdd: LITE-ON LTR-32123S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[17179577.940000] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
[17179577.948000] hda: max request size: 128KiB
[17179577.964000] hda: 78177792 sectors (40027 MB) w/1818KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16 /63, UDMA(133)
[17179577.964000] hda: cache flushes supported
[17179577.964000]  hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 > hda3 hda4
[17179577.992000] hdb: max request size: 128KiB
[17179577.992000] hdb: 40021632 sectors (20491 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=39704/16 /63, UDMA(100)
[17179577.992000] hdb: cache flushes not supported
[17179577.992000]  hdb: hdb1
[17179578.000000] hdc: ATAPI 79X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
[17179578.000000] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[17179578.008000] hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
[17179578.504000] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
[17179578.504000] usbcore: registered new driver hub
[17179578.504000] ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
[17179578.504000] **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: de8aa9c2 Type 07 Len 0
[17179578.504000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 3
[17179578.504000] PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered
[17179578.504000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LUS0] -> GSI 3 (l evel, low) -> IRQ 3
[17179578.504000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64
[17179578.504000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller
[17179578.936000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus nu mber 1
[17179578.936000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 3, io mem 0xfebfd000
[17179578.968000] forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Versio n 0.54.
[17179578.992000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179578.992000] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[17179579.096000] **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: de8aa6c2 Type 07 Len 0
[17179579.096000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS1] enabled at IRQ 9
[17179579.096000] PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered
[17179579.096000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUS1] -> GSI 9 (l evel, low) -> IRQ 9
[17179579.096000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64
[17179579.096000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller
[17179579.112000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus nu mber 2
[17179579.112000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 9, io mem 0xfebfe000
[17179579.168000] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179579.168000] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[17179579.272000] **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: de8aa3c2 Type 07 Len 0
[17179579.272000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 10
[17179579.272000] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered
[17179579.272000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [LUS2] -> GSI 10 ( level, low) -> IRQ 10
[17179579.272000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64
[17179579.272000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller
[17179579.272000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1
[17179579.272000] PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00: 02.2
[17179579.272000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus nu mber 3
[17179579.272000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 10, io mem 0xfebffc00
[17179579.272000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 D ec 2004
[17179579.272000] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179579.272000] hub 3-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[17179579.376000] **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: de8aa0c2 Type 07 Len 0
[17179579.376000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LKLN] enabled at IRQ 10
[17179579.376000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LKLN] -> GSI 10 ( level, low) -> IRQ 10
[17179579.376000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64
[17179579.896000] eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 0000:00:05.0
[17179579.968000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: wakeup
[17179580.024000] Attempting manual resume
[17179580.052000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[17179580.052000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[17179580.352000] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
[17179580.572000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup
[17179580.956000] usb 1-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
[17179581.140000] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110
[17179581.424000] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110
[17179581.704000] usb 1-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
[17179581.884000] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110
[17179582.168000] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110
[17179582.448000] usb 1-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5
[17179582.856000] usb 1-3: device not accepting address 5, error -110
[17179583.032000] usb 1-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6
[17179583.440000] usb 1-3: device not accepting address 6, error -110
[17179590.368000] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[17179590.368000] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[17179590.412000] i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000
[17179590.412000] i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5040
[17179590.700000] usbcore: registered new driver hiddev
[17179590.708000] input: USB Scroll Mouse as /class/input/input1
[17179590.708000] input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [USB Scroll Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0 2.1-2
[17179590.708000] usbcore: registered new driver usbhid
[17179590.708000] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
[17179590.716000] **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: dd4609c2 Type 07 Len 0
[17179590.716000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAUI] enabled at IRQ 11
[17179590.716000] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered
[17179590.716000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [LAUI] -> GSI 11 ( level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179590.716000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64
[17179590.732000] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
[17179590.736000] agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
[17179590.736000] agpgart: Setting up Nforce3 AGP.
[17179590.784000] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12
[17179590.816000] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2
[17179590.948000] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[17179591.020000] parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.
[17179591.020000] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRIST ATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]
[17179591.036000] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54614 usecs
[17179591.036000] intel8x0: clocking to 46952
[17179591.176000] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
[17179591.288000] ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output
[17179592.732000] Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.
[17179593.244000] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[17179593.892000] it87: Found IT8712F chip at 0xd00, revision 7
[17179593.940000] Adding 1951856k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 acro ss:1951856k
[17179594.268000] EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal
[17179594.420000] device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@ redhat.com
[17179594.792000] md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27
[17179594.792000] md: bitmap version 4.39
[17179599.540000] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[17179599.540000] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[17179599.544000] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
[17179602.264000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[17179602.264000] EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal
[17179602.264000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[17179602.304000] NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/O MODULE].
[17179602.348000] NTFS volume version 3.1.
[17179604.276000] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[17179604.276000] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[17179604.376000] ibm_acpi: ec object not found
[17179604.408000] pcc_acpi: loading...
[17179605.100000] powernow-k8: Power state transitions not supported
[17179608.740000] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
[17179609.924000] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[17179610.804000] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[17179614.244000] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)
[17179614.244000] apm: overridden by ACPI.
[17179614.404000] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team
[17179614.488000] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
[17179614.500000] ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4094 buckets, 32752 max) - 232 bytes  per conntrack
[17179620.792000] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8
[17179620.792000] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[17179620.792000] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[17179620.792000] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[17179620.804000] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
[17179620.804000] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[17179620.808000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[17179620.808000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[17179620.808000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7
```

----------


## LordRaiden

pinballkid - keep at it. I think you are close.
ivuntu - paste results of the command 

```
lsmod | grep snd
```

 here.

I will add a section to my guide about how to reinstall and the kernel modules using apt-get from scratch soon.

I also would like some feedback about the MIDI guide. Is it working for anyone of you? Any things you think I should add?

----------


## ivuntu

> lsmod | grep snd [/CODE] here.


Lordraiden,

thanks for replying,
here is the output of the command above:



```
snd_mpu401              6728  0
snd_mpu401_uart         7808  1 snd_mpu401
snd_rawmidi            25504  1 snd_mpu401_uart
snd_seq_device          8716  1 snd_rawmidi
snd_intel8x0           33692  0
snd_ac97_codec         93088  1 snd_intel8x0
snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm_oss            53664  0
snd_mixer_oss          18688  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                89864  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_timer              25220  1 snd_pcm
snd                    55268  10 snd_mpu401,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
soundcore              10208  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         10632  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
```

hmmm :Think:

----------


## tlaloczint

[QUOTE=LordRaiden;1231407]tlaloczint - I would not know why it would be garbled out? Did you follow my guide? If you did, I would suggest filing a bug in alsa-project since they would  better understand and are better able to to deal with that sort of problem.

yep I did fowollow your guide and after a few reboots (my wife use xp for gaming) all started to sound better and now its good really good I really don`t know what was it but thanks this is the first time I make a soundblaster work that good ( with your guide of curse)
thanks keep the good job

----------


## Juan Orozco

Great guide! i'm a newbie and am having probs with my soud card, went up to step 2 but ubuntu seems not to recognize the card (integrated) i went to the bios and everything seems ok, it works on XP (which i have in a totaly separate hdrive) also, tried researching what my sound card was and i think its a Crystal 4237b (found at dells by searching for my system Presicion 410 Pentium 3), any idea on what should i do next? -thanks for your time> 


-better look stupid once than stay stupid forever

----------


## Bmbshl

Whew.....my sound works....thanks sooooo much....nice tutorial. I'm starting to think I might really be able to do this whole Linux thing. My husband has stopped laughing at me and my kids don't call it "broken" anymore...lol.  I think I'm getting somewhere.

----------


## KillrBuckeye

Could somebody explain how I would go about applying a patch to ALSA?  I have a problem with low sound capture levels, and somebody posted a patch on the bugtracking site, but I have no idea what to do with it.  Is this process too difficult for a Linux newb?

----------


## ivuntu

> Lordraiden,
> 
> thanks for replying,
> here is the output of the command above:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> snd_mpu401              6728  0
> ...


Hi again, I just rebooted my pc a couple of times, and now suddenly the soundcard is recognized and the sound works. I don't think I changed anything else, so it's a little mysterious. Thanks anyway very much for your help!

----------


## foxhound_oki

hi there....  im am having a fustrated time getting ubuntu to work with my sound card.  i dj and i perfer to use ubuntu over windows to do my job.  i installed the cd about two months ago and found that the sound wasn't working.  it gave me the error that i don't have the sound card installed or drivers inplace when you click the sound icon on the desktop.  i have gone throught the steps of this guide and still not working.  here is my output from the first few step.  could someone help me please.

sean@foxubuntu1:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:218: no soundcards found...
sean@foxubuntu1:~$ lspci -v
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598 [Apollo MVP3] (rev 04)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro13 3x AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
        Memory behind bridge: fca00000-feafffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e4800000-e48fffff

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C596 ISA [Mobile South] (rev  06)
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C596/A/B PCI to ISA Bridge
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT82 3x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Contr oller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9
        I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C596 Power Management
        Flags: medium devsel

0000:00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Ra deon 7500] (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: C.P. Technology Co. Ltd RV200 QW [Radeon 7500 PCI Dual Displa y]
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        I/O ports at ee00 [size=256]
        Memory at febf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Expansion ROM at febc0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:13.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C /8139C+ (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT8139
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
        I/O ports at ea00 [size=256]
        Memory at febeff00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Expansion ROM at febb0000 [disabled] [size=64K]

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage IIC AGP (re v 7a) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0
        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=16M]
        I/O ports at <ignored> [disabled]
        Memory at fca00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]
        Expansion ROM at fffe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

sean@foxubuntu1:~$ sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_bus (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/p ci/ac97/snd-ac97-bus.ko): Invalid module format

please, someone help me. :Confused:

----------


## Zacrifyer

> Great guide! i'm a newbie and am having probs with my soud card, went up to step 2 but ubuntu seems not to recognize the card (integrated) i went to the bios and everything seems ok, it works on XP (which i have in a totaly separate hdrive) also, tried researching what my sound card was and i think its a Crystal 4237b (found at dells by searching for my system Presicion 410 Pentium 3), any idea on what should i do next? -thanks for your time> 
> 
> 
> -better look stupid once than stay stupid forever


Ohh, i have exactly the same problem :/ hope someone can help.

----------


## gratefultux

After I upgraded to Dapper, my soundcard just stopped working.  After doing lots of research I was really excited to find this guide.  The compile went smoothly, but no sound.  So I spent a couple of weeks trying things, without much success.  I decided to start from the beginning.  I uninstalled linux-sound-base, alsa-base, and alsa-utils.
Reinstalled them and did:
modprobe snd-[TAB], that didn't yield anything, so i did,
modprobe snd-pcm-oss
modprobe snd-mixer-oss
modprobe snd-seq-oss
modprobe snd-DRIVER (in my case it's snd-ens1371)
then i unmuted the main channel in alsamixer and it worked.

The problem i have now is that i have to repeat all the modprobe stuff after reboot.  I wrote a script so that it's just one command, but i would still like to have them load at boot.  Is that possible, or do i have to stick with the script?

----------


## pinballkid

hda-intel seems to be pretty notorious on ubuntu. Anyone know if the ubuntu team plans to provide a fix for it? (still no luck here)

----------


## nobodysdarling

My sound is working just fine , but I cannot get the multimedia keys on my Sony Vaio VGN-FE550G to control all app's . I have to control volume via the app , or ALSA . I would like to have the multimedia  volume key's as the master volume which I am accustomed to .

----------


## ro314

I followed your instructions in section "stopping multiple soundcards from switching" - and it did exactly what is was supposed to do  :Smile:  
(My soundcard and my usb-headset were switching)
Tanks a million for your guide!

ro314

PS: Maybe you could mention the "dash/underscore-thing" in this section of the guide?

----------


## deathseeker25

I've been following the guide until now, but when i try the command _sudo alsamixer_, an error appears in the console:




> ALSA lib simple_none.c:1216simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Front Playback Volume',0,0,0) appears twice or more
> 
> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument


I'm a newbie in Ubuntu, so I don't know how to solve this problem. Can you give me a hand? :Wink:

----------


## LordRaiden

Bmbshl, ivuntu, & tlaloczint - Congratulations on getting it to work! 

Juan Orozco & Zacrifyer - Your driver is snd-cs4236 driver. I recommend you try compiling that from source using my guide.

foxhound_oki - Your soundcard seems to use the snd-via82xx . I recommend you try compiling that from source using my guide.

gratefultux - Do 

```
 sudo nano /etc/modules
```

 Add the line 'snd-ens1371' to after the last line in the file (you will only need this one line). Save the file, then do a reboot. The module should get loaded on boot. So it worked without touching the kernel? Great! I'll remove the part about it now.

pinballkid - the Ubuntu team does not work on alsa directly (maybe committing a  patches). You should report your issue as a bug and they will be able to give you a solution. (The people who support the hda-intel driver get a bit busy so don't be worried if you don't get a response right away).

nobodysdarling - I have a link to the multimediakeys guide in the USDF at the bottom of my guide. Have a look, I successfully managed to configure my multimedia keyboard with using it.

ro314 - Congratulations and I'll add the dash-underscore thing in my guide.

deathseeker25 - I suggest you try the *fresh* install section near the end of my guide. (It's not really a reinstall so no worries).

----------


## gratefultux

Sweet, my sound works now.
~Thanks a bunch~

----------


## Zacrifyer

Thanks a lot, it works perfectly now  :Smile:

----------


## Bo Rosén

Thanks to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127402 this post I got soundblaster 16 isa working.
In short  add



```
 snd-sb16
```

to /etc/modules

then create a new file:



```
 gedit /etc/modprobe.d/sound
```

and enter this line:



```
 options snd-sb16 isapnp=0 port=0x220 irq=5 dma8=1 dma16=5
```

EDIT: Then 

```
 sudo update-modules
```

 reboot

----------


## LordRaiden

gratefultux & Zacrifyer - Congrats on getting it to work.

Bo Rosén - I'll add your instructions to the Miscellaneous section in my guide and give you credit it for it.

----------


## Bo Rosén

Credit should probably go to FarEast whose instructions I stole from the thread I mentioned

----------


## JayBachatero

This is great.  I tried this and when I hit reboot guess what.  My whole damn desktop is GONE.  Now I'm going to have to try and fix it. >_<

----------


## Bo Rosén

> This is great.  I tried this and when I hit reboot guess what.  My whole damn desktop is GONE.  Now I'm going to have to try and fix it. >_<


 :Sad:  Sorry to hear that. All I can say is that it worked for me. 
Hm, looking at the instructions again from FarEast I see I forgot to add that you should


```
sudo update-modules
```

 before rebooting. :Embarassed: 

I'm really sorry if this caused your problems, though it seems a bit strange if it could make the whole desktop go awol. Strangers things have happened though. Hope you manage to fix it.

----------


## JayBachatero

It's ok.  I had to reinstall gdm, gnome, nautilus an a mess of other things.  I think I'll try to fix my sound when I get a new sound card cause it's been giving me problems ever since i upgraded to Dapper.

----------


## Nexusx6

I'm having trouble with my sound card in that its not coming out as loud as it should. What I mean is that when I twirl the dial to max sound comes out as just "average' instead of "omg my ears are going to blow!' (lol) know what I mean?

When I tried to use this guide to see if I could find the problem, I ran into another one; after typing in "aplay -" terminal doesn't respond with aything. Just sits there with the blinking cursor on the next line down and won't respond to any other commands save for ctrl+c.

I set all the volume bars in Linux to full (the options brought up by clicking the speaker in the corner and the volume bars within the music players) so I know its not that. Thanks in advance for the help  :Smile:

----------


## gratefultux

Well, as long as your sound works, i guess aplay doesn't like you  :Wink:  .
Try turning up the master volume in alsamixer to get more sound.

----------


## jonjpeterson

I've got no sound and I'm trying to use this Guide to get it back

~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 0: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 3/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 1: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0



So I figure everything should work - right, but nothing gives me sound. When I type in alsamixer everything is turned on (except ext amp, aux, and the mic). Can anyone help me get my sound working. I'm really new so I don't know if there is a conf problem that I need to fix or what. I'd love an auto fix, but easyubuntu or automatix hasn't helped any at all. Please help.

----------


## LordRaiden

jonjpeterson - use the *fresh* kernel method in my guide. It worked best for me.

----------


## DataInfusions

Don't know if this will help anyone, but I had problems getting sound to play through MPD. it would always come back saying it couldn't open the sound driver (or equivalent..)
So i went through this post and everything looked ok. my card seemed to be recognised and set up. (aplay -l came out positive)
But as soon as I told MPD to play. the card wouldn't be loaded anymore (aplay -l would say no devices found).
I didn't try to run anyother music programs to try to see if it was only MPD (the machine I was doing this on is literally a box siting next to the stereo , no keyboard or monitor, everything done via SSH...).

So here I was tearing my dreadlocks out, when I read a little sentence in someone's blog... "make sure your audio program (that uses alsa) is part of the audio users group.."
light bulb went up, and after a judicious :
sudo adduser mpd audio

it all worked perfectly.  :Very Happy:  

This post is probably no quite in the right place (not a hardware issue) but I thought I'd share this incase someone out there is having similar problems...

-D.I.F-

PS - This is only good because MPD was runing as its own user (mpd). if you are just trying to run progs through your normal user, check if your user is in the audio group... (nice GUI for it in GNome somewhere)...

----------


## Renko

> This is great.  I tried this and when I hit reboot guess what.  My whole damn desktop is GONE.  Now I'm going to have to try and fix it. >_<


Yes. This happened here too. I was ablo to fix it by running this commands:

sudo apt-get install gdm
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop

A warning has to be added in the first post of this topic, not everyone will be able to restore their Ubuntu desktop.

----------


## apocalypso

Thanks for the help provided by this thread, I used the "fresh kernel" method, though I must add that I also second the notion that you must include the warning about having to reinstall the whole gdm and Gnome stuff. In my case I had to run:


```
sudo apt-get install gdm gnome-applets gnome-control-center gnome-panel 
gnome-session gnome-terminal nautilus ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop 
ubuntu-minimal linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
```

as all of that was uninstalled by purging/removing linux-sound-base, alsa-base and alsa-utils.  :Think:  
On a side note I want to add that I had a previous working installation of Dapper running on a dedicated 20Gb ATA drive, which run as slave of DVD-R drive, with ******* running on a Master ATA drive - all of this based on a PIII-933 machine with an Intel 815 mobo. Installation was a breeze then and everything ran out of the box.
Now this time around I built a whole new machine, PD-805 (2,66) with an Intel 945Gtp mobo and a SATA drive with two partitions, one for Windowz and  the other one for Ubuntu and, unfortunately, things haven't been that smooth now - I've had trouble with Grub, with the video and now with the sound...  :Brick wall:  

Anyway, what really matters is that, in the end, everything gets fixed, with a lot of help from the mates here at Ubuntu Forums, so thanks a lot to all of you!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bkbaker

It worked! :KDE Star:   :KDE Star:   :KDE Star:

----------


## gratefultux

That's odd.  I did the clean kernel thing as well, and nothing was uninstalled.  I'm using Kubuntu, but that shouldn't make a difference.  Did it tell any of you that it was uninstalling any other packages?

----------


## jonjpeterson

Okay I did the new kernal. Like others I lost gdm and the desktop (thanks Renko for getting that up and running again). I still have no sound though, so what's the next step if I put in a whole new kernal. Should I continue to follow the steps in this guide even though I have success right from ~$ aplay -

----------


## Xizorbg

Hi there-

I am running Dapper Drake on an AMD64 CPU.  Sound works okay...BUT.....I have an M-Audio Revolution 7.1.  I can get the sound to play out of my SPDIF connection, and Skype will use the regular audio out.  Does ANYONE know how I can get the sound to come out of BOTH the Analog AND Digital OUTS??? 

Thanks everyone,
X

----------


## jonjpeterson

I'm trying to follow the guide step by step and after I do the dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source I type in the following and get

:~$ sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=via82xx --with-oss=yes
sudo: ./configure: command not found

I don't know if I changed the command wrong or wheather I was supposed to make other changes as well.

----------


## LordRaiden

Renko - I'm running Kubuntu so I did not get gdm or ubuntu-desktop removed. I'll put in the warnning but I think this a gdm and ubuntu-desktop should not depend on any of the packages I ask to remove (they really are not related).

jonjpeterson - if you have success from aplay then there is no need to do anything after the *fresh* install.

----------


## smbrow14

I'm not having any success getting sound to work with Dapper.

Output from aplay -l



```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 4/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 1: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Full output from lspci -v


```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [KM400/A] Chipset Host Bridge
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8118
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 8
        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: e8000000-e9ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e4000000-e7ffffff
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:0a.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems V.92 56K WinModem (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Agere Systems: Unknown device 044c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 255
        Memory at ea000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        I/O ports at a000 [size=8]
        I/O ports at a400 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 808a
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 177
        Memory at ea001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        I/O ports at a800 [size=128]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V Deluxe/K8V-X motherboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 169
        I/O ports at ac00 [size=8]
        I/O ports at b000 [size=4]
        I/O ports at b400 [size=8]
        I/O ports at b800 [size=4]
        I/O ports at bc00 [size=16]
        I/O ports at c000 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X motherboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 169
        I/O ports at c400 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X motherboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 185
        I/O ports at c800 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X motherboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 185
        I/O ports at cc00 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X motherboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 185
        I/O ports at d000 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X motherboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 185
        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X motherboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 185
        Memory at ea002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X motherboard
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 810a
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 201
        I/O ports at d800 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80ff
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 193
        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
        Memory at ea003000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8118
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 209
        Memory at e4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Expansion ROM at e9000000 [disabled] [size=64K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>
```

When I try* sudo modprobe snd-via82xx* it doesn't seem to do anything:



```
stephen@chook-n-coop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
Password:
stephen@chook-n-coop:~$
```

I've opened alsamixer and made sure the that the volume was turned up and the output was not muted. Still nothing.

I followed the steps in the *Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel* section. I used to following commands:



```
sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-uti
sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
```

I then reboot (multiple times) and checked alsamixer again. Still no sound. I have also followed the steps in the section *ALSA driver Compilation*.

What else can I do?

----------


## gbenga

> *Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide v0.5c* 
> *Version History (DD-MM-YY)* 
> 28-06-06 - version 0.1 - initial creation
> 28-06-06 - version 0.2 - alsa-source guide added
> 28-06-06 - version 0.3 - alsa-drivers from alsa-project guide added
> 29-06-06 - version 0.4 - multiple sounds and multiple cards support added
> 02-07-06 - version 0.4 - fixed mistake spotted by Jvaldezjr
> 04-07-06 - version 0.5a - layout changes - starting on *MIDI guide* - Read *EXPERIMENTAL*
> 04-07-06 - version 0.5a - added part on saving sound settings so they are restored after reboot.
> ...




I tried your guide on this thread and it worked like magic!!!!!!!!!!! You are a life safer. Bless u.

----------


## LordRaiden

smbrow14 - your driver is installed. give the output of 'dmesg | grep snd'
If you don't get anything then that means you do not have problems. At this point, I suggest carefully looking at  all your connections and making sure all media/MP3 players are using ALSA. Also look at alsamixer. Make sure the following are not muted: Master, PCM, DXS (all 4 of them). Master can safely be at 100%, PCM 80%~, and DXS should be 100%. Flip IEC 958 and IEC 958 Output on then check your results, then flip them off. You're not very far from getting sound, its now a settings/connection issue.

gbenga - Congratulations on getting it to work. One request though if you don't mind? Could you delete the quote of my entire guide? It's really long lol. I might move it to USDF if I can permission and if have time.

----------


## azmodean

Attempted to follow the guide, but I'm not getting the expected output.

When I enter the command, "aplay -l", I ge the output:
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

But nothing is listed.

"lspci -v" seems to give the proper output, including


```
0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio (rev c2)
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 3730
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        Memory at ee000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio (rev c2)
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 3730
        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
        I/O ports at e400 [size=128]
        Memory at ee081000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>
```

And finally, when I enter "sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0" there is once again no output.

I also tried the "fresh kernel" instructions, which worked normally (including uninstalling the desktop), but it did not restore sound.

One last bit of background, this is a very fresh install of Dapper Drake from a live cd.  I installed once and sound was working, but the install had corrupted the winXP MBR, so I reinstalled both WinXp and Ubuntu, they both boot now, but no sound in Ubuntu.

p.s. This is my first linux install after years of claiming I was going to "get around to it soon", and I'm pretty hyped about it.

----------


## LordRaiden

If sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 works successfully, there is no output (no success message - a silent success so to speak).  It is odd that aplay -l reports success without the card. Have you tried the hda-intel driver? Try it and see. If it does not work, go to https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org and post a bug report.

----------


## smbrow14

> smbrow14 - your driver is installed. give the output of 'dmesg | grep snd'




```
stephen@chook-n-coop:~$ dmesg | grep snd
[17179594.020000] snd_seq_dummy: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client
[17179594.020000] snd_seq_dummy: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client
```

Could this be a problem?

----------


## LordRaiden

smbrow14 -yes that looks like a problem, However, I thought snd-seq-dummy was not loaded. Check in you home folder for any .asoundrc file and delete it. Check your alsamixer settings as well. If all that does not wor, file a bug at  https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org.

----------


## jonjpeterson

I'm still having no success with sound

Output from aplay -l

code:
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 0: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 3/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 1: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: modem [VIA 82XX modem], device 0: VIA 82XX modem [VIA 82XX modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Full output from lspci -v

code:
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 8
        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: fc200000-fe2fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f2100000-fa0fffff
        Secondary status: SERR
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:09.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 6833
        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 185
        Memory at febfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: TWINHEAD INTERNATIONAL Corp: Unknown device 0613
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 169
        Memory at 24000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176
        Memory window 0: 20000000-21fff000 (prefetchable)
        Memory window 1: 22000000-23fff000
        I/O window 0: 00001000-000010ff
        I/O window 1: 00001400-000014ff
        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: TWINHEAD INTERNATIONAL Corp: Unknown device c912
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at e400 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: TWINHEAD INTERNATIONAL Corp: Unknown device c912
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at e800 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: TWINHEAD INTERNATIONAL Corp: Unknown device c912
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at ec00 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: TWINHEAD INTERNATIONAL Corp: Unknown device c912
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 177
        Memory at febfdc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: TWINHEAD INTERNATIONAL Corp: Unknown device 120b
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 255
        I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
        Subsystem: TWINHEAD INTERNATIONAL Corp: Unknown device 0412
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 201
        I/O ports at d800 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)
        Subsystem: TWINHEAD INTERNATIONAL Corp: Unknown device 100b
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 201
        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)
        Subsystem: TWINHEAD INTERNATIONAL Corp: Unknown device 0207
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 193
        I/O ports at d400 [size=256]
        Memory at febfd800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: TWINHEAD INTERNATIONAL Corp: Unknown device 0315
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5
        Memory at f4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Expansion ROM at fe2f0000 [disabled] [size=64K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>


Also a little help. How do I get the terminal output into a little text box so that it is easier to read when I post questions?

----------


## LordRaiden

Have a look at alsamixer. Make sure that you are changing the settings for via82xx not via82xx-modem.

----------


## smbrow14

I checked the speaker connection and it was fine. I also booted into windows to make sure the speakers work (they do). I rebooted into Ubuntu but I still didn't get any sound. However, messing around with the alsamixer settings you mentioned fixed it. I have to have everything turned up to 100% to get the sound at a comfortable level (maybe I'm just deaf  :Wink: . Thanks a bunch for the tutorial and assistance!

jonjpeterson: Anything you want in a text-box goes in between &#91;CODE] and &#91;/CODE] tags.

----------


## ivotedforkodos

I have lost my sound, and I don't know why. The only thing that I've done is apply the regular updates via Synaptic, including a few new kernels recently. 

I'm not sure whether my sound card is detected or not. First, I have an ASUS Pundit P1 with Nvidia chipset, and the sound works fine in my Windows partition. Sounds was working fine under Dapper as well until a few days ago. When I do "lspci -v" the only thing related to sound that I see is this:

0000:00:10.1 0403: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 81cb
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 209
        Memory at fe028000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

but when I do "aplay -l", I get: 

aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...

Also, in the GNOME panel, there is a red crossbar icon over the speaker icon. If I click on this, I get an error message saying that no GStreamer plugins/devices are installed, but all of the gstreamer packages are installed. (Again, the sound was working fine a few days ago.) As far as I can tell, nothing that I've read in this thread seems to apply to my situation. I'd really like to avoid having to reinstall gdm, etc. Can anyone help?

----------


## Amorphous_Snake

I have a problem with sound. I have a Creative Vibra 128 card. It used to work perfectly. Now, it may work and it may not.

I guess the problem is that something is occupying the sound card, because when I am in the "sound is present" time, everything runs perfectly, but when I am in the "no sound" time, a program like Beep media player says that my card may be occupied.

Note that this applies to all sounds, including startup and shutdown sounds. I have all volumes maxed up in the volume control. And I have all the codecs.

It's just weird!

----------


## paullinux

How this tread made me going trough numerous garbage-bags at my garbage container...

The sound of my seperate desktop speakers were lousy, as if someone put them to loud for a long time.  So I thought: well, trough away and buy new ones!  But it was sunday, so I decided to use my stereo as a temporary sound system.  Again the same problem.  Meanwhile my wife just put all the garbage in the container.  I tried every cable and stereo connections but..nothing.. 

Then I happened to come across this thread and saw something about Salsa mixer.  Guess what... I reconfigured the salsa settings and "voila" perfect sound.  

But having then a set of apparently perfect desktop speakers in 'one' of the garbage bags you can guess what I had to do next ....

Anyway I saved some money with this thread but boy you don't want to know the details on that... My children had a laugh though..

----------


## LordRaiden

ivotedforkodos - I would try the *fresh* kernel install guide in your case. You might have to reinstall gdm, but that it not too difficult.

Amorphous_Snake - sound like an ALSA/OSS problem. Make sure that *ALL* your applications use alsa if possible. That includes your system sound settings, beep media player, and the rest. If one application is using oss, then it will block access to soundcard for everything else until it is closed properly.

----------


## Amorphous_Snake

Thanks LordRaiden, but how can I do what you said? I am new to Linux. Can you please explain it and show me how to do it step by step.

----------


## LordRaiden

It really depends upon the application. I think for the system sound, it is something like System --> Sound, then under engine, pick ALSA. For a media player, it would be something like Configure --> Engine --> output then pick ALSA.

----------


## Jalexxi

I seem to have the same problem as Azmodean. I have too have an nForce board (nForce 2), I've loaded the intel8x0 module, but it gives no output. I followed the rest of the guide, but there's nothing that makes it work, unfortunately.

----------


## LordRaiden

If you have a .asoundrc file in your home directory (/home/username) remove it then reboot and try again. 

If it does not work, then I suggest you file a bug report at alsa-project. The link is in my signature.

----------


## Jalexxi

I have no .asoundrc file. So that's it then? No way I can get the sound to work except file a bug report and hope it gets fixed sometime soon?

----------


## LordRaiden

If the module is loaded and provides no sound, it can be one of three things.

1) Connection problem (physical connections, sound jacks, motherboard audio connectors)
2) Setting problem (this includes .asoundrc file, sound options in applications,  and alsamixer channels)
3) Driver error (bad compile, errors in dmesg, or even no visible errors)

Try playing an MP3 and look at the visualization/track time indicator. If the visualizations are *playing* and the track timer is increasing, then something is playing. It could easily be 1) or 2)

If that does not work, you should get some error in dmesg stating that a related module was not loaded. If you do not, then you should file a bug report.

----------


## ivotedforkodos

[QUOTE=LordRaiden;1274655]ivotedforkodos - I would try the *fresh* kernel install guide in your case. You might have to reinstall gdm, but that it not too difficult.

Thanks, LordRaiden. Check this out:

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218685

Am I correct in thinking that I can just delete some configuration file inside my home directory, rather than reinstalling gdm entirely? If so, pleas e let me know if you have any ideas as to which one. Thanks.

FYI: ~/.xsession-errors contains a lot of this:



```
ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such device
ALSA lib confmisc.c:1072:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such device
ALSA lib conf.c:3962:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
ALSA lib pcm.c:2102:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
ALSA lib confmisc.c:672:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
```

----------


## Pizza the Hutt

I followed your guide step-by-step until I came to Alasa Driver Copilation and got the following:



```
user5@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source
Password:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
build-essential is already the newest version.
Package linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
E: Package linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 has no installation candidate
```

What should I do now? :Think:

----------


## LordRaiden

Pizza-the-Hut - what version kernel are you running? by the looks of it 2.6.12-9 is really old.

ivotedforkodos - i suggest that you try my guide first, but the file that you would delete in your hoem directory would be .asoundrc. Your errors look a bit more troublesome though (can't find card 0). Give it a shot. Honestly, reinstalling gdm is not too bad, as long as you do not reboot after the remove and you reinstall afterwards you will be fine.

----------


## Pizza the Hutt

I should have the latest version, because I always install updates as soon as they are available.

----------


## SteveHoffmanUK

Impressive Howto, but by following it I have completely buggered up my laptop. 

My Dell Latitude -- which had been happily working under Dapper for several weeks -- had suddenly gone silent, maybe because of some flakey update who knows, so I was following the uninstall-then-reinstall bit in this Howto. I did the uninstall and the reinstall, then discovered the part of the Howto where you say:




> VERY IMPORTANT NOTE: Ubuntu (GNOME) users have reported that packages 'gdm' and 'ubuntu-desktop' are removed after removing the lsound packages. If this happens, then do the following
> Code:
> 
> sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop


If you do that, at a certain point it asks you to 


```
insert the disc labelled Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Alpha i386 (20060329.1) in the drive /cdrom/ and press enter
```

Unfortunately, my laptop does not have a built-in CD-ROM drive. You have to attach it externally, and if you don't do so before you boot, then the system doesn't recognise it. Maybe you have to mount it, but, being a Newbie, I'm not sure about how to do the mount command. so at this point I reboot my system, having first attached the external CD-ROM drive. When it reboots, I get only the command line, no GUI. 

So I log in and then, following advice in another thread, key in this:


```
sudo aptitude update
```

It updates all the repositories (I think). Then I key in


```
sudo apt-get gdm ubuntu-desktop
```

It proceeds to list all the packages it will install, then it asks for the magic disc. I assume this is the current Ubuntu Live disc -- it's the only disc I've got for Ubuntu. So I put it in, close the drive and hit enter as instructed, and it simply repeats the instruction to insert the disc and press enter.

Is this the wrong disc?
Is it not reading the drive?

Who knows. The only thing I know at this point is that I can no longer use my laptop. Any suggestions would be welcome. 
Sigh

ON EDIT-

I now strongly suspect the CD drive itself, a dodgy mechanism at best. With the Ubuntu live disc in the drive, a reboot should sense it and run it as a RAM-based live system, but it doesn't, and boots from the hard disc instead (boot sequence in the BIOS is CD/floppy/HDD). In summary, while this Howto triggered a problem, hardware is preventing its solution. 

It raises an interesting question about why these uninstalls should require removal of seemingly unrelated and critical programs like gdm, ubuntu-desktop, nautilus, etc., but that's off-topic and best discussed elsewhere.

----------


## ivotedforkodos

> ivotedforkodos - i suggest that you try my guide first, but the file that you would delete in your hoem directory would be .asoundrc. Your errors look a bit more troublesome though (can't find card 0). Give it a shot. Honestly, reinstalling gdm is not too bad, as long as you do not reboot after the remove and you reinstall afterwards you will be fine.


OK, I tried reinstalling gdm as you suggested and that did NOT solve the problem. I do not (nor do any of the other users of this computer), have a .asoundrc file in my home directory. But I still think it has to be something in my home directory, since the other users have sound, and I hear the Ubuntu bongos at the GDM login screen. Please give me some other ideas. Could it be something in the .gnome folder?

----------


## Fatmaxlim

Hello, what to do if there is no sound card listed after command lspci -v ?
In BIOS it's enabled and in Windows it works fine. I have onboard ICH5 Intel sound card. Thanks.

----------


## LordRaiden

*SteveHoffmanUK* - from the command-line do this



```
sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
```

The first few lines has a reference or two to the CD-ROM. use the '#' to comment out the line.

after that, press CTRL + O to save. Then



```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
```

This will allow you to download gdm and ubuntu-desktop from the ubuntu repositories.

*ivotedforkodos* - look in this file



```
sudo nano /etc/group
```

each line in the file has the name of the group. Go to the audio line (they aren't alphabetical but the list is not too long). Add your username (the one without sound) to the audio line.

so if you line read 

```
audio:x:29:user1,user2
```

it will now read (assuming you want to add the user 'newuser') 

```
audio:x:29:user1,user2,newuser
```

Be very careful when editing that file.

*Pizza* *the* *Hutt* - Enter this line into a shell and paste the contents back. 

```
uname -r
```

 You should have the latest version of the kernel for Dapper and 2.6.12 is not the latest. You should have something like 2.6.15.xx

*Fatmaxlim* - look  if your soundcard is listed here http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/

----------


## SteveHoffmanUK

Lord Raiden

Thanks for the instructions. I am back in business; however, I still don't have sound!  :Sad:  

I will go back to the start of this thread and carry on where I left off. Presumably this change I made (commenting out the ref to cdrom) means that it won't ask me again for me to use my Ubuntu disc should I want to reinstall something?

----------


## ivotedforkodos

> *ivotedforkodos* - look in this file
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo nano /etc/group
> ```
> 
> each line in the file has the name of the group. Go to the audio line (they aren't alphabetical but the list is not too long). Add your username (the one without sound) to the audio line.
> ...


Unbelievable. That worked perfectly. Thanks, LordRaiden; you are the man! BTW, why would this have happened?

----------


## cyberdude

any tips on getting the master volume control to work with the cm9739   onboard sound? pcm slider does adjust most sound levels, but some sounds do come out at full volume...

----------


## LordRaiden

ivotedforkodos - Don't know. I remember another user having it a while back.

cyberdude - not familiar with your soundcard, but master alone should work. Try muting/unmuting master (it should do something). Leave your PCM at around 80, any higher and you might hear static. Are you using SPDIF? Sometimes the master only works on the analog or the SPDIF and not on both.

I'm thinking about moving this guide to the UDSF so that other users can put in their info as well (hopefully without breaking the layout).

----------


## cyberdude

> cyberdude - not familiar with your soundcard, but master alone should work. Try muting/unmuting master (it should do something). Leave your PCM at around 80, any higher and you might hear static. Are you using SPDIF? Sometimes the master only works on the analog or the SPDIF and not on both.


no i'm not using SPDIF, just analog...muting/unmuting master does'nt effect the sounds at all...even when muted, sounds still play

motherboard is based on nforce2 ,with c-media onboard sound (cmi9739)


 :Brick wall:

----------


## cyberdude

> no i'm not using SPDIF, just analog...muting/unmuting master does'nt effect the sounds at all...even when muted, sounds still play
> 
> motherboard is based on nforce2 ,with c-media onboard sound (cmi9739)


just found this



> For everyone who's missing volume control with his CMedia 9739 onboard
> sound chip, here are the facts I found out so far. This chip is used
> at least on Epox 8RDA3+ and maybe in every newer nforce2 chipset. (Who
> knows where else it is used?)
> The general problem with the 9739 is that it doesn't have a volume
> control in hardware. As the technical reference (avail. at
> http://www.cmedia.com.tw/e_t_twp.htm) states, there is no PCM volume
> register on chip, only a PCM muting register. Strangely, it also
> states that there is a _Master_ volume register where you should be
> ...

----------


## Pizza the Hutt

That's what I got:


```
user5@ubuntu:~$ uname -r
2.6.12-9-386
```

I don't know why I don't have the latest version. I upgraded to Dapper just two weeks ago and the update manager does not show me any new available updates.

----------


## LordRaiden

Pizza the Hutt - you are using an older kernel - try doing 

```
 sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
```

This should get you to the latest version of the kernel.

----------


## kitt

Ubuntu cant play sounds!

Hi everyone,
All of a sudden, ubuntu has stopped playing sounds- BUT..I am able to play the sound files i want..its just that no program (games, ubuntu, etc.) is able to play any sounds.
Everything was working perfectly out-of-the-box, but now i can only play the sound files in the media players.

aplay returns this:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
ALSA lib confmisc.c:672:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card 'Audio'
ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such device
ALSA lib confmisc.c:1072:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such device
ALSA lib conf.c:3962:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
ALSA lib pcm.c:2102:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
aplay: main:544: audio open error: No such device
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

aplay -l returns:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012], device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012]
Subdevices: 1/1
Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
------------------------------------------------------------------
And heres what alsamixer throws up:
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
------------------------------------------------------------------
My machine: acer aspire 5004

----------


## LordRaiden

kitt - Go through my guide at very beginning of this thread. It should help you get your sound back or at least find the reason as to you not having sound.

----------


## azmodean

Finally resolved my issues with a kernel upgrade (from linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 to linux-image-2.6.15-26-386).  

Additional issues with the earlier kernel I have not posted yet:
In addition to the "no feedback" symptoms I reported earlier, I recieved the same set of errors kitt reported when I invoked aplay (no "-l" switch)
Sometimes my sound hardware would be recognised, sometimes not, I could not tell any difference in the situations.  As a matter of fact, I have an onboard sound card and a standalone sound card installed, and at times, neither, each of the cards, and both of the cards were recognised.  Once again, I could never tell any difference in the system besides the fact that sound was or was not working.

----------


## eXecu7or

I've got digital output on Intel HD Audio (ALC882D) by turning on the digital out from alsa mixer. As it appears, the codec is able to output both analog & digital at the same time. I was wondering if there is any way to get the line in outputted on the SPDIF. I've asked in a couple other treads, but this one seems to be the most "comprehensive". And another one: is there any chance to get Dolby Digital Live working in Ubuntu?

----------


## LordRaiden

I think this is something that you would configure using a .asoundrc file. I would not know how since I don't have an HDA card or SPDIF output/speakers.

----------


## Pizza the Hutt

I did that and still got the same old kernel:


```
user5@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg [189B]
Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release.gpg [189B]
Get:3 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg [189B]
Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports Release.gpg [189B]
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports Release
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/main Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/restricted Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/universe Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Packages
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/main Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/restricted Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/restricted Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/universe Sources
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/universe Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/multiverse Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/universe Sources
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/multiverse Sources
Fetched 4B in 0s (4B/s)
Reading package lists... Done
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
Reading extended state information
Initializing package states... Done
Building tag database... Done
No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
user5@ubuntu:~$ uname -r
2.6.12-9-386
```

----------


## exgsr

hi lord raiden..
i'm using dapper and sound blaster live! value.
the sound card is kindda old.. about 5 years my guess.
i've tried to follow everyother guide that available including yours.
however it's still bearing no fruit, my sound is still having quirks and hisses for any playback.
As i'm a very2 new beginner at ubuntu and linux in particular. i'm hoping you could assist me? is this possible. thanks.

----------


## dcmalllory

LordRaiden - Let me give you the kudos you deserve for taking the time to help others. Our society, so it seems, has become so "me-me-me" that thinking of others is simply lost in the shuffle of everyday life. Thank you.

I have an NEC Versa FXi laptop. The sound worked fine with Hoary, but no longer worked when I installed Dapper. I did a clean install, so as to not leave any blivets behind due to an upgrade. Everything worked fine with the exception of sound.

I went through your excellent guide step by step, and tried everything in it, right down to compling new modules, etc. Alas, still no sound. I have pasted below the outputs of the commands you list. I included "lsmod" to show the modules loaded:

dcm@dcm-lt:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: AudioPCI [Ensoniq AudioPCI], device 0: ES1371/1 [ES1371 DAC2/ADC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: AudioPCI [Ensoniq AudioPCI], device 1: ES1371/2 [ES1371 DAC1]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
dcm@dcm-lt:~$ lspci -v
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82440MX Host Bridge (rev 01)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

0000:00:00.2 Modem: Intel Corporation 82440MX AC'97 Modem Controller (prog-if 00 [Generic])
        Subsystem: NEC Corporation: Unknown device 8086
        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 5
        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]
        I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

0000:00:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
        Subsystem: NEC Corporation Versa Note VXi
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 10
        Memory at 18000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=04, sec-latency=176
        Memory window 0: 10000000-11fff000 (prefetchable)
        Memory window 1: 12000000-13fff000
        I/O window 0: 00001000-000010ff
        I/O window 1: 00001400-000014ff
        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:00:03.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
        Subsystem: NEC Corporation Versa Note VXi
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 5
        Memory at 18001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=08, sec-latency=176
        Memory window 0: 14000000-15fff000 (prefetchable)
        Memory window 1: 16000000-17fff000
        I/O window 0: 00001800-000018ff
        I/O window 1: 00001c00-00001cff
        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs Ectiva EV1938
        Subsystem: NEC Corporation: Unknown device 80c5
        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5
        I/O ports at ef00 [size=64]
        I/O ports at ef80 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Motion, Inc. SM720 Lynx3DM (rev b1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: NEC Corporation: Unknown device 808a
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82440MX ISA Bridge (rev 01)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82440MX EIDE Controller (prog-if 80 [Master])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82440MX USB Universal Host Controller (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
        I/O ports at ef40 [size=32]

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82440MX Power Management Controller
        Flags: medium devsel

0000:05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Linksys WPC54G
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5
        Memory at 16000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

dcm@dcm-lt:~$ lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by
binfmt_misc            12296  1
rfcomm                 40216  0
l2cap                  26244  5 rfcomm
bluetooth              49892  4 rfcomm,l2cap
ipv6                  265728  6
ppdev                   9220  0
speedstep_smi           5904  0
speedstep_lib           4484  1 speedstep_smi
cpufreq_userspace       4696  1
cpufreq_stats           5636  0
freq_table              4740  2 speedstep_smi,cpufreq_stats
cpufreq_powersave       1920  0
cpufreq_ondemand        6428  0
cpufreq_conservative     7332  0
video                  16260  0
tc1100_wmi              6916  0
sony_acpi               5644  0
pcc_acpi               12416  0
hotkey                 11556  0
dev_acpi               11140  0
container               4608  0
button                  6672  0
acpi_sbs               19980  0
battery                 9988  1 acpi_sbs
ac                      5252  1 acpi_sbs
i2c_acpi_ec             5120  1 acpi_sbs
dm_mod                 58936  1
md_mod                 72532  0
lp                     11844  0
arc4                    2048  1
ieee80211_crypt_wep     4992  1
bcm43xx               124044  0
ieee80211softmac       29696  1 bcm43xx
ieee80211              37064  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
ieee80211_crypt         6272  2 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211
usbhid                 39904  0
pcmcia                 40508  0
joydev                 10048  0
tsdev                   8000  0
pcspkr                  2180  0
rtc                    13492  0
parport_pc             35780  1
parport                36296  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc
floppy                 62148  0
snd_ens1371            25056  1
gameport               15496  1 snd_ens1371
snd_rawmidi            26784  1 snd_ens1371
snd_seq_device          8972  1 snd_rawmidi
snd_ac97_codec         92832  1 snd_ens1371
snd_pcm_oss            61728  0
snd_mixer_oss          19456  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                99080  3 snd_ens1371,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_timer              26500  1 snd_pcm
psmouse                36100  0
serio_raw               7300  0
i2c_piix4               9104  0
i2c_core               21904  2 i2c_acpi_ec,i2c_piix4
snd                    62956  10 snd_ens1371,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_co  dec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
soundcore              10208  1 snd
yenta_socket           28428  3
rsrc_nonstatic         13440  1 yenta_socket
snd_page_alloc         11272  1 snd_pcm
snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec
pcmcia_core            42640  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
evdev                   9856  2
ext3                  135688  1
jbd                    58772  1 ext3
ide_generic             1536  0
uhci_hcd               33680  0
usbcore               130692  3 usbhid,uhci_hcd
ide_cd                 33028  0
cdrom                  38560  1 ide_cd
ide_disk               17664  3
piix                   11012  1
generic                 5124  0
thermal                13576  0
processor              23360  1 thermal
fan                     4868  0
capability              5000  0
commoncap               7296  1 capability
vga16fb                13704  1
vgastate               10368  1 vga16fb
fbcon                  42784  72
tileblit                2816  1 fbcon
font                    8320  1 fbcon
bitblit                 6272  1 fbcon
softcursor              2304  1 bitblit

I still have no sound; alsamixer shows all channels un-muted, but still no joy. If perhaps you glance at this and notice something that jumps out at you, I would be delighted.

Once again, thanks for the time you give the community.

Best Regards,

DCM

----------


## LordRaiden

*Pizza the Hutt* - Do the following -



```
sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-25-386
```

 I don't know what video card you have but hopefully you'll boto back into a graphical shell.
*
exgsr* - go through my guide and post back if you get stuck somewhere.


*dcmalllory* -

2 things -

1) look in your home directory for a ".asoundrc" file. 

If it exists: delete it,  reboot, try playing sound.

2) If 1 did not help: look in /etc/group

first look at the file with out editing



```
cat /etc/group
```

VERY CAREFULLY, locate the line that starts with audio, and check that your username appears there.


If it does not, do



```
sudo nano /etc/group
```

 and edit the file. So if you line read  	

```
audio:x:29:user1,user2
```

 

it will now read (assuming you want to add the user 'newuser') 	



```
audio:x:29:user1,user2,newuser
```

save the file (CTRL + O), reboot, then try playing something again.

If does not work, then I recommend doing the *fresh* install in my guide. After that, I would suggest filing a bug-report (link in my signature) as your next course of action.

----------


## Skerit

What's about this "sudo modprobe snd-" and tab trick? It isn't working properly... Well, to show all my modules the shell has to be empty and then I can press tab, otherwise it doesn't work ... 

Anyway, I found the right driver thanks to the alsa site, my sound wasn't working at first but that was because I had the "Headphone jack sense" thing on (what is that, anyway?)

----------


## LordRaiden

The sudo modprobe tab thing doesn't work as nicely as like, if you have all the modules installed, you'll get a list of over a 150 modules. It's more useful for some than others. I might get rid off the part about it if it gets really confusing.

----------


## exgsr

> *
> exgsr* - go through my guide and post back if you get stuck somewhere.


LordRaiden
Thank you for the reply.
Yes, i have earlier followed you guide. My soundblaster live! value is detected correctly and there is sound.
The only problem is that anything i play wave, mp3 or mpeg the will always be hiss or quirks breaking the sound. (so irritating)
i feel that i'm close but not close enuff to resolve this.
i've been tinkering away on the alsamixer but to no avail.

I've followed you guide for *Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel* but still after that the sound is broken. :Sad:  

i guess i'm hopeless when i comes to linux. currently everthing is working beautifully on my dapper. just this little tiny 'irritating' thing keeping me from enjoying my ubuntu.

as on your comprehensive guide, there is everything except what to do if there is sound but its broken  :Eh?:  
greatly appreciate any input on how to go about this.
thanks!

----------


## LordRaiden

Go into alsamixer, what level is your PCM at? setting it lower might help a bit.

----------


## rck_hitokiri

i have a problem on my snd-es18xx i worked it out and got the sound workin. the problem is its like going on high and low pitches when playin any codec type. (e.g. mp3...etc...) i dont know whats wrong. please help out?

----------


## LordRaiden

rck_hitokiri - look at your pcm settings in alsamixer. Make it lower if you need it. Try muting the microphone if you don't use it.

----------


## scarabaeus

thanks for the guide. it did the trick and i'm happily listening to music now. 

cheers

----------


## muz1

Hey.
I wanted to first say thankyou for your post regarding stepping through sound problems. I did not follow it to the book but pretty much with your promptings, I got my sound to work. The problem is that it was working afew hours ago but now I have shut down my system, walked away for afew hours and now it does not work. HAs anyone else had this problem???

Cheers
Murray

----------


## joecr

> Hey.
> I wanted to first say thankyou for your post regarding stepping through sound problems. I did not follow it to the book but pretty much with your promptings, I got my sound to work. The problem is that it was working afew hours ago but now I have shut down my system, walked away for afew hours and now it does not work. HAs anyone else had this problem???


Did you run the following to make your settings sticky?  With the first one you just add your sound module to the list if it wasn't being detected.  In my case I added snd-sbawe to the list of modules to load.


```
sudo nano /etc/modules
```

Then after loading you sound module, assuming it just wasn't loading, you need to still do the following.  (At least I did in my case, I'm guessing here because I didn't see in the thread what you are running being listed.)  From what I understand alsa sound is muted by default.  That is according to the Old Sound Card article on the Wiki.


```
alsamixer
```

Then you need to make the alsa settings sticky so that sound is not muted by default.



> Saving Sound Settings
> Do this step to ensure that your alsamixer settings reload with each boot. First make sure you have your settings just the way you like them in alsamixer. Then do
> Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo alsactl store 0
> ```
> 
> or if this is your nth sound card (where n is the number of soundcards in your computer) replace 0 with n-1. Many thanks to xpix for trying this out.-


One note to LordRaiden I think it makes more sense to say Do this step to ensure that your alsamixer settings reloaded with each boot.  At least to my American English.

----------


## waltn

Many thanks for the excellent guide, LordRaiden. I have worked my way through all of it and still cannot find a solution to my problem. I have a HiFi-Link USB sound "card" that I use to connect my computer to my stereo system. I rip LPs using the internal on-board sound chip and want to play back through the HiFi-Link; this works perfectly under WinXP. However, under Dapper, I cannot get the HiFi-Link to work; I can select it with ALSA Mixer, but no output occurs. I have run the following commands:


```
walt@walt-ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
0 snd_intel8x0
1 snd_mpu401
2 snd_usb_audio

walt@walt-ubuntu:~$ asoundconf is-active

walt@walt-ubuntu:~$ asoundconf list
Names of available sound cards:
SI7012
UART
HiFiLink

walt@walt-ubuntu:~$ lsmod|grep sound
soundcore              10208  1 snd

walt@walt-ubuntu:~$ which audacity
/usr/bin/audacity

walt@walt-ubuntu:~$ ls -la /usr/bin/audacity
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2509248 2006-05-10 22:55 /usr/bin/audacity

walt@walt-ubuntu:~$ sudo chgrp audio /usr/bin/audacity
Password:

walt@walt-ubuntu:~$ ls -la /usr/bin/audacity
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root audio 2509248 2006-05-10 22:55 /usr/bin/audacity

walt@walt-ubuntu:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012], device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 2: HiFiLink [HiFi-Link], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

walt@walt-ubuntu:~$ dmesg|grep snd
[17179586.436000] usbcore: registered new driver snd-usb-audio
```

The folks from Xitel (the HiFi-Link makers) said that it appears that the internal chip is not releasing the sound resources. Is there a way to disable the internal sound playback while retaining the ability to use the internal capture capability? Any help is most gratefully appreciated!

----------


## CarbonPlexus

LordRaiden, thanks for helping us who don't know what's wrong with our sound. I tried your guide but I still get no sound and I'm hoping someone can tell me something else to try. I have an Audigy sound card, here's some of the stats I've gotten back but I don't know if anything is out of place. My sound works in Windows and it worked in Breezy before I updated so it's not that the sound card doesn't work.




> ~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
> 0 snd_emu10k1
> 1 snd_usb_audio
> 
> ~$ asoundconf list
> Names of available sound cards:
> Audigy
> Camera
> 
> ...


also "lspci -v" gave me



> 0000:00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
>         Subsystem: Creative Labs SB0090 Audigy Player
>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10
>         I/O ports at d000 [size=32]
>         Capabilities: <available only to root>


and "lsmod | grep snd" gave me



> snd_rtctimer            3340  1
> snd_usb_audio          78784  1
> snd_usb_lib            16640  1 snd_usb_audio
> rtc                    13492  1 snd_rtctimer
> snd_emu10k1_synth       7296  0
> snd_emux_synth         37376  1 snd_emu10k1_synth
> snd_seq_virmidi         7680  1 snd_emux_synth
> snd_seq_midi_emul       7168  1 snd_emux_synth
> snd_seq_dummy           3844  0
> ...


"aplay -l"



> card 0: Audigy [Audigy 1 [SB0090]], device 2: emu10k1 efx [Multichannel Capture/PT Playback]
>   Subdevices: 8/8
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
>   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
>   Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
>   Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
>   Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
>   Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
>   Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
> ...


and in /etc/modules I have



> lp
> mousedev
> psmouse
> sbp2
> sr_mod
> snd-seq-device
> snd-seq-midi
> snd-seq-oss
> snd-seq-midi-event
> ...


am I missing something in the /etc/modules list? I can't tell. I know the onboard sound is via82cxxx but I don't know which one is for the Audigy. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you ^_^

----------


## kendb3

LordRaiden, first off thank you, really great thread, as I'm brandy dandy new to Linux.  Gave this a bit of a go, but no luck. I've got an old system I installed Dapper on, its a PII Compaq, it has onboard sound, and the driver (which works fine in the Windows partition) is an ESS1887 driver. I went through a few of the steps and at some point figured what the hey, lets look at the BIOS, it had some odd settings such as either Auto-Detecting the associated speakers, or just telling the system that they are "Present" or not, as the monitor came with the system, and has built in speakers. I went and switched it to say they were just "Present" as opposed to Auto-Detect, figured no harm in that. Also from what I know about the system, the sound card itself supplies the power to the speakers, they do not have external power, found that out when I switched the monitor to another tower once.

This is what I am seeing so far:



```
kenny@Kenny-Linux:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...
```



```
kenny@Kenny-Linux:~$ lspci -v
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX Host bridge (r ev 03)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        Memory at 44000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge (rev  03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff
        Memory behind bridge: 40000000-410fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 10000000-100fffff

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX (rev 20)
        Subsystem: Netgear FA310TX
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at 2400 [size=256]
        Memory at 41100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Expansion ROM at 10100000 [disabled] [size=256K]

0000:00:14.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) ( prog-if 80 [Master])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        I/O ports at 2020 [size=16]

0000:00:14.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at 2000 [size=32]

0000:00:14.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 01)
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/ 2X (rev 5c) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation: Unknown device 0000
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 11
        Memory at 40000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]
        Memory at 41000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Expansion ROM at 10000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>
```



```
kenny@Kenny-Linux:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$kenny module-assistant alsa-source
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
Package linux-headers is not installed, so not removed
E: Couldn't find package module-assistant
```

So... no module assistant, not sure why, again, its all new to me, lol. So I tried the other method:



```
kenny@Kenny-Linux:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$kenny
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
Package linux-headers is not installed, so not removed
The following extra packages will be installed:
  binutils cpp cpp-4.0 dpkg-dev g++ g++-4.0 gcc gcc-4.0 libc6-dev libstdc++6-4.0-dev linux-kernel-headers make
Suggested packages:
  binutils-doc cpp-doc gcc-4.0-locales debian-keyring gcc-4.0-doc lib64stdc++6 manpages-dev autoconf automake1.9 libtool
  flex bison gcc-doc libc6-dev-amd64 lib64gcc1 glibc-doc libstdc++6-4.0-doc stl-manual
Recommended packages:
  libmudflap0-dev
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  binutils build-essential cpp cpp-4.0 dpkg-dev g++ g++-4.0 gcc gcc-4.0 libc6-dev libstdc++6-4.0-dev linux-kernel-headers
  make
0 upgraded, 13 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 12.0MB of archives.
After unpacking 47.1MB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main binutils 2.16.1cvs20060117-1ubuntu2.1 [1407kB]
Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main linux-kernel-headers 2.6.11.2-0ubuntu18 [1039kB]
Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main libc6-dev 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 [2822kB]
Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main cpp-4.0 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 [1987kB]
Get:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main cpp 4:4.0.3-1 [31.0kB]
Get:6 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main gcc-4.0 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 [513kB]
Get:7 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main gcc 4:4.0.3-1 [5048B]
Get:8 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main libstdc++6-4.0-dev 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 [1471kB]
Get:9 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main g++-4.0 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 [2271kB]
Get:10 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main g++ 4:4.0.3-1 [1386B]
Get:11 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main make 3.80+3.81.b4-1 [286kB]
Get:12 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main dpkg-dev 1.13.11ubuntu6 [163kB]
Get:13 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main build-essential 11.1 [6826B]
Fetched 12.0MB in 25s (476kB/s)
Selecting previously deselected package binutils.
(Reading database ... 72172 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking binutils (from .../binutils_2.16.1cvs20060117-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package linux-kernel-headers.
Unpacking linux-kernel-headers (from .../linux-kernel-headers_2.6.11.2-0ubuntu18_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libc6-dev.
Unpacking libc6-dev (from .../libc6-dev_2.3.6-0ubuntu20_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package cpp-4.0.
Unpacking cpp-4.0 (from .../cpp-4.0_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package cpp.
Unpacking cpp (from .../cpp_4%3a4.0.3-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gcc-4.0.
Unpacking gcc-4.0 (from .../gcc-4.0_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gcc.
Unpacking gcc (from .../gcc_4%3a4.0.3-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libstdc++6-4.0-dev.
Unpacking libstdc++6-4.0-dev (from .../libstdc++6-4.0-dev_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package g++-4.0.
Unpacking g++-4.0 (from .../g++-4.0_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package g++.
Unpacking g++ (from .../g++_4%3a4.0.3-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package make.
Unpacking make (from .../make_3.80+3.81.b4-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package dpkg-dev.
Unpacking dpkg-dev (from .../dpkg-dev_1.13.11ubuntu6_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package build-essential.
Unpacking build-essential (from .../build-essential_11.1_i386.deb) ...
Setting up binutils (2.16.1cvs20060117-1ubuntu2.1) ...

Setting up linux-kernel-headers (2.6.11.2-0ubuntu18) ...
Setting up libc6-dev (2.3.6-0ubuntu20) ...
Setting up cpp-4.0 (4.0.3-1ubuntu5) ...
Setting up cpp (4.0.3-1) ...

Setting up gcc-4.0 (4.0.3-1ubuntu5) ...
Setting up gcc (4.0.3-1) ...

Setting up make (3.80+3.81.b4-1) ...

Setting up dpkg-dev (1.13.11ubuntu6) ...
Setting up g++-4.0 (4.0.3-1ubuntu5) ...
Setting up libstdc++6-4.0-dev (4.0.3-1ubuntu5) ...

Setting up g++ (4.0.3-1) ...

Setting up build-essential (11.1) ...
```

Looked good I thought, next step:



```
kenny@Kenny-Linux:~$ cd /usr/src sudo tar xjvf alsa-driver.tar.bz2 cd modules/alsa-driver
kenny@Kenny-Linux:/usr/src$ sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$kenny --with-cards=ess18xx --with-oss=yes
sudo: ./configure: command not found
```

And thats where I fall apart  :Confused:  

Any thoughts? And sorry for the length, if you need me to edit some out, can do.

~Kendb3

----------


## LordRaiden

*waltn* -  you need to have your media player choose your Hi-Fi card for output. You would select ALSA as output, and hw:2,0 as your hardware (replace the field that says "default"). This can vary media player to media player so I cannot give specifics. You need to go to something like Tools --> Configure... --> Engine, and make the changes there.

*CarbonPlexus -* You seem to have a usb-audio module. Do you have USB speakers? They have their own built-in sound card and you would not be able to use the Audigy for output.

*kendb3* - your soundcard is not being detected at all. If it not onboard, I think it could be an ISA card.  You should use "--with-isapnp=yes" in your ./configure. Also, when I said to write $(uname -r), actually type  $(uname -r) not your user name.

----------


## caseyboardman

Thank you.  This worked for me on Dapper Drake with the hda-intel drivers.

----------


## x64Jimbo

Bump!  :Smile: 
I'm looking for a way to make KDE make more sound. Right now, my sound level is very low, and I have to turn my speakers up pretty loud in order to hear anything at a decent volume, and pretty much full blast to fill the room with music. Considering that I know what these speakers are capable of from having used them in Windows, I'd like to find a way to pre-amp my sound inside the OS so that it comes out louder without having to crank the volume knob all the way up. I've already played with my mixer and all sliders are maxed. Is there a tweak for alsa that lets you set the volume PLUS a given amount or something? Maybe a program that listens to the sound in RAM and puts out the very same thing on another channel at the same time, doubling the output? I'm stumped.

----------


## LordRaiden

Check the sliders for your media player as well as alsamixer. Look at settings for PCM and possible DXS (PCM should be at 80%, DXS should be 100%).

----------


## x64Jimbo

As I said, all sliders are maxed. Everywhere. Turning PCM down to 80% makes no difference.

----------


## waltn

> *waltn* -  you need to have your media player choose your Hi-Fi card for output. You would select ALSA as output, and hw:2,0 as your hardware (replace the field that says "default"). This can vary media player to media player so I cannot give specifics. You need to go to something like Tools --> Configure... --> Engine, and make the changes there.


Thank you for the reply. I have playing working with e.g RythmBox Player, but Audacity refuses to work. The only output device Audacity shows as available is /dev/dsp (same for capture). 


```
My .asoundrc contains:
# ALSA library configuration file

# Include settings that are under the control of asoundconf(1).
# (To disable these settings, comment out this line.)
</home/walt/.asoundrc.asoundconf>

My .asoundrc.asoundconf file contains:
# ALSA library configuration file managed by asoundconf(1).
#
# MANUAL CHANGES TO THIS FILE WILL BE OVERWRITTEN!
#
# Manual changes to the ALSA library configuration should be implemented
# by editing the ~/.asoundrc file, not by editing this file.
!defaults.pcm.card HiFiLink
defaults.ctl.card HiFiLink
defaults.pcm.device 0
defaults.pcm.subdevice -1
```

If one of these should contain the _hw:2,0_, please indicate where.

Again, thanks for the help!
Walt

----------


## kendb3

> *kendb3* - your soundcard is not being detected at all. If it not onboard, I think it could be an ISA card.  You should use "--with-isapnp=yes" in your ./configure. Also, when I said to write $(uname -r), actually type  $(uname -r) not your user name.


Ok, thanks for the info, I overthought the _uname_ part a bit too much. I walked through the steps back up to getting what's below. Though I still get the error: "E: Couldn't find package module-assistant" which doesn't bother me as much as the error, ./configure: command not found, am I missing something important as far as the system is concerned?



```
kenny@Kenny-Linux:~$ cd /usr/src sudo tar xjvf alsa-driver.tar.bz2 cd modules/alsa-driver
kenny@Kenny-Linux:/usr/src$ sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=ess18xx --with-oss=yes
sudo: ./configure: command not found
kenny@Kenny-Linux:/usr/src$ sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=ess18xx --with-isapnp=yes
sudo: ./configure: command not found
```

Thanks again for the help man  :Wink: 

~kendb3

----------


## CarbonPlexus

> CarbonPlexus - You seem to have a usb-audio module. Do you have USB speakers? They have their own built-in sound card and you would not be able to use the Audigy for output.


I don't have USB speakers. I just have normal speakers plugged into the Audigy card. I do have a webcam that has a microphone in it. Would that be why I have a USB audio module? As far as I know I just have the onboard sound (via82cxxx) which I recently disabled in the bios and the Audigy sound card plugged into a PCI slot.

----------


## LordRaiden

> Ok, thanks for the info, I overthought the _uname_ part a bit too much. I walked through the steps back up to getting what's below. Though I still get the error: "E: Couldn't find package module-assistant" which doesn't bother me as much as the error, ./configure: command not found, am I missing something important as far as the system is concerned?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> kenny@Kenny-Linux:~$ cd /usr/src sudo tar xjvf alsa-driver.tar.bz2 cd modules/alsa-driver
> kenny@Kenny-Linux:/usr/src$ sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=ess18xx --with-oss=yes
> sudo: ./configure: command not found
> kenny@Kenny-Linux:/usr/src$ sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=ess18xx --with-isapnp=yes
> ...


after doing the tar, you have to cd into the alsa-driver directory that was extracted i.e. cd alsa-driver. then do sudo ./configure...

*CarbonPlexus* - You driver is snd_emu10k1; however, it is obviously being loaded. Can you do 

```
alsamixer
```

 and see what it says at the top (name of soundcard)? You'll get a whole bunch of volume sliders and switches to play with.

----------


## muz1

I will have to say that this tutorial is great. It gets my sound back but it just does not stick.
The fact that when I reboot the sound is there tells me that it works. The problem is that I can reboot the next day and it will not work. Coming from a windows background, I know that if there is a conflict during boot up, a service will not start. What I am trying to work out is does this happen with Linux. 
Sys specs:
Ubuntu 6.06
AMD 1.8 gHz
1gig ram
Soundcard is specified as AK5370 but also has Via 8236 in the System > Preferences > Sound > Sounds > Default Sound Card Drop down box

Any assistance would rock.
Thanks in advance.
muz :Think:

----------


## LordRaiden

do a reboot then do aplay -l in the console. If you get something about the driver being missing, add "snd-via82xx" to /etc/modules.

----------


## sawjew

I have tried everything in this guide, I have reinstalled the alsa drivers and installed from source, both Ubuntu source and ALSA source and still no go.  

The sound works for applications that use OSS (e.g Frozen-Bubble) but nothing works for ALSA.  

When I go to the Multimedia Systems Selector and select ALSA and test I get 


> ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not open resource for writing.


When I select ESD and test I get 


> ESD - Enlightenment Sound Daemon: Could not establish connection to sound server


When I select OSS and test it works.

No system sounds play even when I test them under >System>Preferences>Sound.   

The system has 2 soundcards an onboard VIA and a PCI C-Media card.  The onboard sound was working initially but none of the methods for selecting the PCI card worked so I disabled it in the BIOS and it no longer shows up in the system.

This card has worked perfectly in Hoary and Breezy, but I am almost ready to give up in Dapper.

aplay -l produces


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: CMI8738MC6 [C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6], device 0: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI DAC/ADC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CMI8738MC6 [C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6], device 1: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI 2nd DAC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CMI8738MC6 [C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6], device 2: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

lspci -v produces


```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev c4)
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 0989
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 8
        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
        Memory behind bridge: d8000000-d9ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d4000000-d7ffffff
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686/A PCI to ISA Bridge
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
        I/O ports at d000 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5
        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5
        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI]
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
        Subsystem: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10
        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (rev 10)
        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DFE-538TX 10/100 Ethernet Adapter
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at e400 [size=256]
        Memory at da000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Fury
        Flags: bus master, stepping, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10
        Memory at d4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        I/O ports at c000 [size=256]
        Memory at d9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Expansion ROM at d8000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>
```

cat /proc/asound/modules produces


```
 0 snd_cmipci
```



```
asoundconf is-active
```

then 

```
asoundconf list
```

 produces


```
Names of available sound cards:
```

I have no more ideas, can anyone help?

I have tried all sorts of fiddling in alsamixer but I can only get OSS applications to work.

----------


## muz1

> do a reboot then do aplay -l in the console. If you get something about the driver being missing, add "snd-via82xx" to /etc/modules.


Hey Lord Raiden. Thanks for the help.
I did waht you said and this was the response.

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 0: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 4/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 1: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

I then went into the /etc/modules file and surely enough snd-via82xx was not there.
The problem is that I have put that in twice before and it disappears.
I know it saves it because after I reboot, it plays sound.
Then the next day, it disappears. I must admit though, it is nice to know what starts the sound.
Do you have any suggestions?
Cheers muchly
muz

----------


## geovino

Is Alsa the only sound drivers? I've heard of some others. I've been having trouble getting Xmms to be more stable when playing live streams. Is there a way to configure it so it doesn't freeze up so often?

----------


## BobSongs

Moved to main thread area.

----------


## muz1

Lord Raiden
A question for you if you have by any chance a spare second.
I have my system setup perfectly the way I want it. All apart from sound.
I put the snd-via82xx at the end of the /etc/modules file and the first time the sound worked.
The next time I booted, I did not hear the startup sound so I tried to play an mp4 and it said "Could not establish connection with sound server". At other times a program of process called Totem is mensioned to. I checked the /etc/modules file and the snd-via line is still there. (At the end).
Does it matter where I paste the snd-via command in the /etc/modules file?
This is really frustrating as I work with multimedia and I am trying my hardest not to go back to windows with my tail between my legs.

Cheers and thanks
Muz

# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp
psmouse
snd-via82xx

----------


## bnlandry

I am at the end of my rope, trying to get sound to work in my Asus a62f notebook with Dapper. I am an Ubuntu newb, but I have learned alot trying to get some sound out of this thing. I get absolute silence throughout Ubuntu, but no errors. I have volume sliders, and changing their settings does squat. For the details of what I've done most recently, please look here.

Basically, I have attempted to use the Comprehensive Sound Problems Guide, to no avail. I have attempted multiple ways of installing the ALSA drivers, as well as attempting to install the Realtek drivers. for the most part, these installations go fine, but do not result in sound.

In my most recent ALSA-Project driver install with 1.0.12rc1, I did get an error. Make exited with:



```
/home/byron/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1/pci/asihpi/hpi56301.c:86:22: error: dpi56301.h: No such file or directory
```

So there's that. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I know I haven't been very detailed, but it's tough considering everything I've tried. Also, please advise if I should post this somewhere else.

Thanks

----------


## mnow

I have tried your resolv but when trying to re-install as in
sudo get-apt install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils I get "package linux-sound-base is not available, but is referred to by another package.".
Where may I have gone wrong?

Thanx,
mnow

----------


## silbar

I posted a new thread after following these instructions: "SoundBlaster AWE 64: error following Lord Raiden's Solutions Guide".  Posting this notice here in case some knowledgeable person might have missed it.

----------


## rck_hitokiri

my sound is sounding like a broken old record or its  pitching up and down. can someon please help me... i really need it. thanks

----------


## Olav

This may help someone.

My cheap piece-of-trash motherboard has a built in VIA8235 sound chip. Every time I installed Ubuntu I had the same problem: in the Gnome volume applet the Master volume does nothing, I have to control the volume with the Headphone slider. It is annoying because volume control keys on my multimedia keyboard won't work either - they operate on the Master only.

Turns out to be an easy fix, once you know:

sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-baseadd at the bottom: options snd-via82xx ac97_quirk=2reboot
Possible values for the ac97_quirk are:

-1 = default, don't override
 0 = disable
 1 = use headphone control as master
 2 = swap headphone and master controls
 3 = for AD1985, turn on OMS bit and use headphone

(as found on http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=via8233)

Should work with other sound chips as well, if they have the same problem, just substitute snd-via82xx with the name of your driver.

----------


## Warrenpeace

Okay, I'm completely new to Linux, and I'm just trying to get my feet wet with Ubuntu. I have a Soyo KT600 MoBo with Via 8237 audio (at least that's what Linux tells me).

I've tried all the suggestions here, and it still doesn't work. Can anyone help me? I'll post what ever needs to be posted.

Here is what aplay -l get's me:


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 4/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 1: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
miles@miles-desktop:~$
```

And this is lspci -v:


```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 0000
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 8
        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: [80] AGP version 3.5
        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: dde00000-dfefffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: cdd00000-ddcfffff
        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless
        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel, IRQ 193
        Memory at dffe0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Memory at dffd0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 169
        I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]
        I/O ports at e800 [size=4]
        I/O ports at e400 [size=8]
        I/O ports at e000 [size=4]
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=16]
        I/O ports at d800 [size=256]
        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 169
        I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]
        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at c800 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at cc00 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at d000 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 177
        Memory at dfffbe00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 0000
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device a101
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 209
        I/O ports at c400 [size=256]
        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine II] Embeded Ethernet Controller on VT8235
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 201
        I/O ports at c000 [size=256]
        Memory at dfffbd00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x] (rev c1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: LeadTek Research Inc.: Unknown device 2937
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 185
        Memory at de000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        Expansion ROM at dfee0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0
```

----------


## LordRaiden

*Warrenpeace* - Your module is installed, I suggest you tweak your ALSAMixer settings.

----------


## Warrenpeace

What would you recommend I try tweaking?

----------


## LordRaiden

The PCM settings (around 80%), master volume, and the DXS channels (far right).

----------


## CarbonPlexus

> *CarbonPlexus* - You driver is snd_emu10k1; however, it is obviously being loaded. Can you do 
> 
> ```
> alsamixer
> ```
> 
>  and see what it says at the top (name of soundcard)? You'll get a whole bunch of volume sliders and switches to play with.


In alsamixer it says Audigy 1 [SB0090] for the soundcard. I played with all the sliders and switches but still no sound. I tried muting and unmuting stuff too. I'm still not sure what's wrong with it if the driver's being loaded like you said.  Thanks for your help so far, I really appreciate it.
Also for the options in alsamixer I have [Line] [CD] [Mic Boos] [Phone] [PC Speak] [Aux] [Audigy A] and [External]. I don't know if that helps at all. I know it seemed like when I first installed Dapper I had a lot more sliders but now I don't.

----------


## Warrenpeace

Okay, so I've tried to mess with all the settings in alsa mixer, and it's not working for me. Does anyone have any ideas on what to do next, I'm pretty stuck at this point!

----------


## shanepardue

i had sound, but it broke when i tried to update the driver. now i have no sound 



```
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...
```

this is how i broke the soundcard



```
sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils 
sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils 
sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
```

i've tried compiling the alsa-source and it goes through fine, but still no soundcard showing

----------


## teh_chris

this is a good tutorial, definitely more info than i ever cared to know about sound cards.

i have a motherboard with an integrated via sound card.

aplay -l returns:
aplay: device_list:221: no sound cards found...

lspci -v says:
0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 7061
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 185
        I/O ports at eb00 [size=256]
        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

sudo modprobe snd-via82xx returns no errors, but does not change the output of aplay -l

i know the sound card works cuz i have heard sound from it when i first installed ubuntu (and even remarked to myself, wow the sound worked out of the box).

i did the purge on the alsa with no luck, tho i did watch it take out gnome-applets, nautilus and gdm/ubuntu desktop

i also reinstalled the alsa source using the assistant, still, aplay seems to hate my sound card.

i added the snd-via82xx module in /etc/modules and even the options snd-via82xx ac97_quirk=2 to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base just for the hell of it.  sitll aplayer mocks me with it's device_list:221: no sound cards found...

alsa miser listed the card as a via 8237 when i unmuted everything and cranked the volumes into the red.

i am pretty sure i had sound up until i added vnc4server and muted the sound in a remote session.

is there anything else i should try before i re-install ubuntu again?

is there a PCI sound card that is rated "bulletproof" that i could buy?

(you know, choose your software, then your hardware)

also, since sound and GDM are so closely tied, is there a way to block sound from everything but the session logged in at the console ( localhost:0 )?

----------


## LordRaiden

*shanepardue & teh_chris* - can you both give the output of 

```
dmesg | grep snd
```

----------


## shanepardue

> *shanepardue & teh_chris* - can you both give the output of 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep snd
> ```


well, i have since restored a partition image and have my sound back, but i'm still stuck with the original problem. the audio doesn't match the video. i see people's mouths moving, but voices come after.

any ideas on that?

----------


## LordRaiden

> well, i have since restored a partition image and have my sound back, but i'm still stuck with the original problem. the audio doesn't match the video. i see people's mouths moving, but voices come after.
> 
> any ideas on that?


Is the sound "lagging behind" the video? Is it slow or beeping, chiriping etc.? If it is not, it would be a something with your video player.

----------


## shanepardue

> Is the sound "lagging behind" the video? Is it slow or beeping, chiriping etc.? If it is not, it would be a something with your video player.


it is lagging behind the video..no problems with sound other than that. i have tried both mplayer and totem and they have the same issue. i can try vlc and see if that helps. 

so you think it's not the sound driver and that is in fact the software i'm using?

----------


## LordRaiden

> it is lagging behind the video..no problems with sound other than that. i have tried both mplayer and totem and they have the same issue. i can try vlc and see if that helps. 
> 
> so you think it's not the sound driver and that is in fact the software i'm using?


Quite possibly. A newer sound driver would not mean your sound would play any faster (unless the older version had *serious* problems). It is probably a setting issue. Totem and mplayer are used by a lot of Ubuntuers so slow sound in those applications would have been fixed by now. Check the output engine and switch it to alsa if possible.

----------


## shanepardue

> Quite possibly. A newer sound driver would not mean your sound would play any faster (unless the older version had *serious* problems). It is probably a setting issue. Totem and mplayer are used by a lot of Ubuntuers so slow sound in those applications would have been fixed by now. Check the output engine and switch it to alsa if possible.


ok, im not at home near my linux box right now, but when i attempt to fix it this evening, i will check the output engine and possibly the cache. those are the only settings that come to mind regarding this idea. feel free to add any other ideas!

i appreciate your help!

----------


## shanepardue

> Quite possibly. A newer sound driver would not mean your sound would play any faster (unless the older version had *serious* problems). It is probably a setting issue. Totem and mplayer are used by a lot of Ubuntuers so slow sound in those applications would have been fixed by now. Check the output engine and switch it to alsa if possible.


how would you fix the issue if it happens with flash in firefox?

youtube and others are way off. i've noticed dvd's are ok, but the problem remains with compressed video as well as streaming.

----------


## rck_hitokiri

hey guys! what do i have to do to enable using 2 apps at the same time without one of em getting errors that the sound driver is used by another app? i have alsa oss installed... e.g. hydrogen and audacity at the same time but surely on my box one isnt gonna play why the other is open. thanks!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Warrenpeace

I fixed my sound. It was really easy, actually. I went to CompUSA and bought the cheapest card they had. It worked on boot up. Amazing!
 :KDE Star:   :KDE Star:

----------


## muz1

Hi.
I am running Ubuntu 6.06 and am having a terrible time with sound.
It is so unstable.
It basically seems like only one thing can work with sound. Also as soon as something shuts down abnormally, sounds dies foreverything. Sometimes it will not come back after a reboot.

I have checked /etc/modules which contains the following. 

lp
psmouse
snd-via82xx

Nothing has changed. Has anyone else experienced this???

Cheers
muz

----------


## Myrgen

I am copying my own thread here, as it seems no one else can answer. I hope someone following this thread will be able to give me some advice.
QUOTE
I am new to Linux, and installed Ubuntu 5. I was very happy with it, no problems at all. Then I upgraded to Dapper Drake 6.06 (gnome), and problems started popping up.
1) Video started 'hiccuping'
2) Audio was hiccuping too
3) Mouse pointer is sluggish, making it a nightmare to do anything
4) Eventhough the system recognizes a blank disk inserted, when trying to burn it, it asks me to insert a new blank disk, eventhough I tried even with a very little file.
After doing a full reinstall, I added updates and apps one by one, changing some settings, one by one, rebooting each time. I finally found out that the source of the problem was: the sound card:
The system set the 'camera' as the default sound card, (Logitech webcam), shows only the microphone properties in the toolbar, and when I changed it to the VIA 82XX integrated sound card I have and rebooted, the sluggishness of the mouse came back with all the other issues.
I reset the default to 'camera', rebooted, and everything was fine again.
Everything except that I have no sound, hence no video either

Any idea, advice, suggestion? any help would be greatly appreciated.

***UPDATE*****
I followed the steps in the Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
up and including point (4). Everything looked fine. Then I rebooted... and the problems listed above returned.
Hence, I'm back to square one..
UNQUOTE

Thanks in advance for any help..

----------


## tjfitz

Here is the problem I am having with sound. When I start up and log in, my sound works beautifully, but sometimes after being away from the machine for a while (not logging out, just letting the screen lock), when I come back and unlock the screen the sound doesn't work anymore. If I restart the machine the sound is fine (but for crying out loud this isn't a ******* box). I also tried 

```
/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
```

 but that didn't help. 

```
aplay -l
```

 and 

```
lspci -v
```

 were successful, but at 

```
sudo modprobe snd-<tab>
```

 I don't get anything that looks like it matches my soundcard (nForce2 chipset, "Onboard 6-channel AC 97 CODEC" audio, according to the manual). The last time this happened I went through the "getting the ALSA drivers from a fresh kernel" process, which worked temporarily. I haven't monkeyed around with any settings in ALSA that can't be accessed via alsamixer. Any ideas about what's causing this sporadic problem? I do play World of Warcraft under Cedega on this machine, which could possibly stress out the sound system, but I haven't observed a correlation between playing and losing sound output (primarily I don't notice that I've lost sound output until I try to play!). I'm going to reboot and this problem will probably be gone for a little while, but I'm sure it will show up again within the next few days.

----------


## LordRaiden

tjfitz - i think your card is an hda-intel, so do: 

```
 sudo modprobe hda-intel
```

rck_hitokiri - see if you select "alsa" as an output engine for both apps under a Configuration/Tools/Settings menu. If you cannot do it for one or the other, run that application using alsa-oss. For example, suppose hydrogen does not have alsa output. Run 

```
 alsa-oss hydrogen
```

, then audacity. It should work.

muz1 - when the sound stops working, do a 

```
dmesg | grep snd
```

 and try doing 

```
sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
```

Myrgen - try removing your camera and follow my instructions again, without the camera. Also, paste the output of 

aplay -l
dmesg | grep snd

----------


## teh_chris

appearantly is not denial so much as confusion:



```
dmesg | grep snd
[17179593.920000] snd_seq_dummy: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client
[17179593.920000] snd_seq_dummy: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

/etc/modules
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp
psmouse
snd-via82xx
```

----------


## Myrgen

Thanks for helping!
dmesg | grep snd doesn't give any output at all.

output of aplay -l:
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 1: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 0: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 4/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 1: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 1: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

----------


## LordRaiden

Myrgen - your soundcard is installed and since dmesg | grep snd did not give any output everything is ok. 

Two things to check. 
1) Is there a .asoundrc file in your home directory (i.e. /home/myrgen)? If there is delete it then reboot.

2) Go to /etc/group 

```
 cat /etc/group
```

. Scroll over to the line where it says audio and see if your user name is on the line. If it is not you have to edit. 

```
sudo nano /etc/group
```

 Go to the audio line, and add yourself

so if you have something like 

```
audio:x:29:user
```

 and you wanted to add the user, "newuser" add the user like so 

```
audio:x:29:user, newuser
```

teh_chris - You might need to recompile your drivers. However, since you said your sound was fine till you muted the sound using vncserver, you could try remotely logging in and checking if the sound is muted again. No idea at all if it would help, but it'd be a nice fix over a recompile.

----------


## louis_nichols

I have an nForce2 chipset with an AC'97 card. In windows, I am able to use mic and line-in as outputs, to get 5.1 sound. The same thing must be possible in Ubuntu.

But how? Any ideas?

----------


## rck_hitokiri

Didnt work raiden... sad to say... maybe im lacking repositories for audio or alsa?? you have any suggestions on this? im using ess audio drive (snd-es18xx) well anyway thanks for your time and help. Please inform me if you have any ideas... cheers.

----------


## Myrgen

I did all that you said, but as soon as I rebooted, the horrendously sluggishness of the mouse returned, the terribly slow to react system was back.. I had sound though: the login tambourin was there.. and didn't stop. Had to revert all settings, re-plug the camera and reboot to have a working system. It seems that Ubuntu can't live with my via8235 card  :Sad: 
Any further advice?

----------


## mcframe

I have worked for weeks on my sound problem and finally solved it. Maybe it would help others, so I describe it over here.
In my case all modules were loaded correctly, aplay -l show the working soundcard, but no sound appeared neither in shell or kde. 
I suspected the mixer settings but modifying or deleting /var/lib/alsa/asound.state had no effect. No I found out why: KDE also restores the mixer settings and if they are wrong somehow, this will be stored to /var/lib/alsa/asound.state as well. 

In order to wipe out all stored mixer settings one has to delete /var/lib/alsa/asound.state as well as ~./.kde/share/config/kmixctrlrc and ~./.kde/share/config/kmixrc

But this does not change the actual wrong settings of the sound card, which are stored again to /var/lib/alsa/asound.state as soon as linux is rebootet. Unfortunately this would restore the settings at every new boot.
To disable storing of mixer levels on shutdown, remove /etc/rc[06].d/K50alsa-utils.  To disable restoring of mixer
levels on bootup, rename the "S50alsa-utils" symbolic link in /etc/rcS.d/ to "K50alsa-utils"

Hope it helps someone out there
Cheers 
mcframe

----------


## LordRaiden

louis_nichols - I would not know know how to do that. In an music player like amarok, you can pick the kind of output you want (default, 5.1, headphones) but I don't know how you would enable it on the card. I think there might be better resources on alsa-project and alsa-wiki.

rck_hitokiri - Sorry, I meant 

```
aoss hydrogen
```

 I also found some resources:
http://audacityteam.org/wiki/index.p...e=Linux_Issues
http://www.hydrogen-music.org/conten...oneAudioDriver

Apparently, hydrogen now works with ALSA, and audacity can be compiled with ALSA support. You would probably have to compile the latest versions but then you would not have to worry about one application controlling the sound.

Myrgen - I think your problem could be beyond just sound. I use a VIA8235 card in my setup and its working without sluggishness. If you really think sound is the problem, try disabling the VIA8235 in your BIOS. Also, since your mouse is sluggish, try unplugging then replugging, or using another mouse.

----------


## louis_nichols

> louis_nichols - I would not know know how to do that. In an music player like amarok, you can pick the kind of output you want (default, 5.1, headphones) but I don't know how you would enable it on the card. I think there might be better resources on alsa-project and alsa-wiki.
> 
> rck_hitokiri - Sorry, I meant 
> 
> ```
> aoss hydrogen
> ```
> 
>  I also found some resources:
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

The thing is I've pretty much searched everywhere I could think of and tried everything I found, but no joy.

At the most, I had on line-out duplicated sound from line-in, which is pretty frustrating, because it seems so close!

----------


## LordRaiden

Have you tried bug.alsa-project? They have more in depth knowledge about that feature.

----------


## Tyche

When all else fails, see "ALSA Sound Problems - Solution".  This describes where to go and what to do to actually install the Alsa drivers the way they should be installed.

It was the only thing that worked for me.

Craig
(Tyche)

----------


## kbabyxx

Thanks, great guide. Additional contribution by Bo Rosén help me fix the problem of my soundblaster not being recognised by edubuntu 6.06

----------


## pneaveill

> When all else fails, see "ALSA Sound Problems - Solution".  This describes where to go and what to do to actually install the Alsa drivers the way they should be installed.
> 
> It was the only thing that worked for me.
> 
> Craig
> (Tyche)


Do you have a list of websites that we can glean from?

----------


## ronoc

Guys,
Serious gripe.
Yesterday unknowingly I undid all the work to get my echoaudio layla 24 working by doing a distupgrade.
Is there anyway to revert back to the setup I had almost 24 hours ago. 
Would I be correct in saying that the alsaversion on my machine was updated with a newer release without the modules which I had compiled-in previously. The hardware can be found. firmware is there. recompile alsa?.. pain!
C

----------


## jtbalt

I had an issue with no sound showing up using a Soundblaster Extigy that plugs into the USB port even though it had been working previously, even when booting from the live CD.  The unit worked fine in WinXP, but I could not get any sound while in ubuntu.  I began following the troubleshooting guide and at one point in the install I noticed that the computer would try to shutdown  but would just leave me unable to do anything and only with a cursor on the screen, requiring a press of the reset key.

Finally decided to do a clean install (not wanting to), but when I tried to save my web bookmarks to my USB thumbdrive I found that the computer did not "see" the USB drive.  Some more poking around revealed that my ATI TV Wonder USB 2.0 was "locked" up and was preventing everything on my USB ports from being seen under linux, like the Extigy.  A quick powerdown of the ATI TV Wonder unit and a system reset and everything was good as gold. 

Not sure how to condense this, other than to say that if you suddenly lose sound when using an Extigy card, and it previously worked, make sure nothing else on the USB bus is causing the issue.

----------


## etitor

LordRaiden,

Your guide is a wonderful contribution.

However, after spending many hours trying it without getting ALSA sound on my system, I discovered something that may be useful to mention here for the knowledge of those using, as me, a SPDIF connection from card to speakers in conjunction with the snd-ice1712 module (needed for ALSA sound on M-Audio Delta cards).

Bottom line: forget about configuration hassles. As is stated on the module page (but not often read, at least by me), snd-ice1712 doesn't support SPDIF connections. You have to let the ALSA sound out of your Delta card using the 6.5mm jacks (OSS sound works OK). A big nasty shortcoming in my opinion.

For the record, you can read the warning ("no spdif yet") here.

Hope it helps someone in need.

----------


## tjfitz

> tjfitz - i think your card is an hda-intel, so do:
> 
> Code:
> sudo modprobe hda-intel


Unfortunately, this didn't turn up anything.  However, after doing some more hunting, I am _fairly_ certain the correct module is snd-intel8x0.  I've added it to my /etc/modules and no recurrence yet, so possibly this is the correct solution.  Thanks for your speedy reply, and my apologies for my tardy one!

----------


## rck_hitokiri

[QUOTE=LordRaiden;1371226]louis_nichols - I would not know know how to do that. In an music player like amarok, you can pick the kind of output you want (default, 5.1, headphones) but I don't know how you would enable it on the card. I think there might be better resources on alsa-project and alsa-wiki.

rck_hitokiri - Sorry, I meant 

```
aoss hydrogen
```

 I also found some resources:
http://audacityteam.org/wiki/index.p...e=Linux_Issues
http://www.hydrogen-music.org/conten...oneAudioDriver

Apparently, hydrogen now works with ALSA, and audacity can be compiled with ALSA support. You would probably have to compile the latest versions but then you would not have to worry about one application controlling the sound.

Thanks Doc. Helped Me a lot there.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tyche

> Do you have a list of websites that we can glean from?


Sorry about the delay in getting back to you.  To quote myself (the post I had placed in the main body):

I have finally resolved my sound-card problems, and offer this solution to others with the same "no sound" problem I have had.

Aparently, Ubuntu does not completely install Alsa, nor the sound devices necessary to operate the sound card. Instead, go to

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/

Look up the sound card for your system by manufacturer (i.e. Creative Labs) to see if it is supported. This will take you to a page with the supported sound cards for that manufacturer listed. It will list the chipset and the driver. Click on the driver will take you to a page describing how to configure, make and install the Alsa drivers. Download the suggested files (use a second window/browser for this, so you can keep the instructions up).

SUGGESTION: To follow the directions, open a root terminal, or a standard one and log in as root (alternatively, you would have to preceed their instructions with sudo)

At the end of the directions, where it says to open alsamixer and adjust as necessary, you STILL may not be able to do so (the system may still not be able to find your sound card). RE-BOOT, and you should be able to open alsamixer.

BTW: I am NOT an expert in Linux, and don't know all the answers. I found this solution more by accident born of desperation than anything else, and it has taken me a number of months to find. If you have tried other solutions and have been unsuccessful, try this.

Craig
(Tyche)

----------


## pneaveill

Appreciate the honesty with all that. Will work on that tomorrow (after a little sleep).

----------


## penquin

in my /etc/modules do I put?

snd-cs4232 index=0 port=0x530 cport=0x538 isapnp=0 dma1=1 dma2=0 irq=5

because the sound card than works

----------


## pneaveill

looking at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc...=emu10k1#intro

and it says this: 

```
 
NB. If you are using drivers before 0.9.4 then you need to run      ./snddevices
 If you use devfs then you should not run the snddevices script   The snddevices script sets the permissions for the devices it creates to root. You should 
    chmod a+rw /dev/dsp /dev/mixer /dev/sequencer /dev/midi
```

forgive the noob question, but how do I find out which one I have/ need for my card?   :Brick wall:

----------


## Tyche

pneaveill,

When I compiled and installed the Alsa drivers, I found that none of the 4 devices had been set up.  So, I took the gamble and ran ./snddevices, then changed the permissions as it suggested (actually, copy and paste).  That's when I rebooted and it worked.

Craig
(Tyche)




> looking at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc...=emu10k1#intro
> 
> and it says this: 
> 
> ```
>  
> NB. If you are using drivers before 0.9.4 then you need to run      ./snddevices
>  If you use devfs then you should not run the snddevices script   The snddevices script sets the permissions for the devices it creates to root. You should 
>     chmod a+rw /dev/dsp /dev/mixer /dev/sequencer /dev/midi
> ...

----------


## pneaveill

Been working on this for about 4 days now and still not getting it. Guess I am too much of a noob. 



```
    In a shell type these commands:  Make a directory to store the alsa source code in.
 
        cd /usr/src
        mkdir alsa
        cd alsa
        cp /downloads/alsa-* .
Now unzip and install the alsa-driver package 
        bunzip2 alsa-driver-xxx
        tar -xf alsa-driver-xxx
        cd alsa-driver-xxx
        ./configure --with-cards=emu10k1 --with-sequencer=yes;make;make install
NB. If you are using drivers before 0.9.4 then you need to run  	./snddevices

```

Guess i am having two issues with this. 
(1) Maybe just a newbie thing. the cp /downloads thing -- what is that exactly? I have searched manually for it and it is not there. What am I missing?
(2) The TARball is unpacked and sitting on the drive. I just don't know what to do with it from here.

Please help

----------


## pneaveill

Been working on this for about 4 days now and still not getting it. Guess I am too much of a noob. Maybe this will help:  

```
modinfo soundcore
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko
description:    Core sound module
```



```
    In a shell type these commands:  Make a directory to store the alsa source code in.
 
        cd /usr/src
        mkdir alsa
        cd alsa
        cp /downloads/alsa-* .
Now unzip and install the alsa-driver package 
        bunzip2 alsa-driver-xxx
        tar -xf alsa-driver-xxx
        cd alsa-driver-xxx
        ./configure --with-cards=emu10k1 --with-sequencer=yes;make;make install
NB. If you are using drivers before 0.9.4 then you need to run  	./snddevices

```

Guess i am having two issues with this. 
(1) Maybe just a newbie thing. the cp /downloads thing -- what is that exactly? I have searched manually for it and it is not there. What am I missing?
(2) The TARball is unpacked and sitting on the drive. I just don't know what to do with it from here.

Please help

----------


## pneaveill

Been working on this for about 4 days now and still not getting it. Guess I am too much of a noob. Maybe this will help:  

```
modinfo soundcore
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko
description:    Core sound module
```



```
    In a shell type these commands:  Make a directory to store the alsa source code in.
 
        cd /usr/src
        mkdir alsa
        cd alsa
        cp /downloads/alsa-* .
Now unzip and install the alsa-driver package 
        bunzip2 alsa-driver-xxx
        tar -xf alsa-driver-xxx
        cd alsa-driver-xxx
        ./configure --with-cards=emu10k1 --with-sequencer=yes;make;make install
NB. If you are using drivers before 0.9.4 then you need to run  	./snddevices

```

Guess i am having two issues with this. 
(1) Maybe just a newbie thing. the cp /downloads thing -- what is that exactly? I have searched manually for it and it is not there. What am I missing?
(2) The TARball is unpacked and sitting on the drive. I just don't know what to do with it from here.

Please help

----------


## tjfitz

Well, my box finally had the relapse (refer to my previous posts on this thread).  Apparently adding snd-intel8x0 to /etc/modules didn't help.  Of course, now I'm thinking, maybe it's not even installed???  I did 

```
sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
```

 and there was nothing returned.  I searched synaptic for the module name and didn't find anything.  What next?  Thanks!

----------


## pneaveill

Hopefully this will only post once. Not sure what happened earlier. Anyway, I think what needs to happen is this to discover what is "really" in there:


```
 
modinfo soundcore
```

----------


## tjfitz

pneaveill, I'm not sure who your post was directed at, but if at me, this is what I got: 

```
$ modinfo soundcore
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko
description:    Core sound module
author:         Alan Cox
license:        GPL
alias:          char-major-14-*
vermagic:       2.6.15-26-k7 SMP preempt K7 gcc-4.0
depends:
srcversion:     DD426F1CCA2CC5F060F6F92
```

----------


## pneaveill

As I am learning with this thing (yes, I am a noob also) that what your modinfo did was to state which kernel and such you have. What it also did was stated that there is a device tied to the kernel. THe good news is that you probably won't have to recompile the kernel. Meanwhile, a quick look at the pdf of your mobo docs reveals: 

```
 5. Audio
     Onboard 6-Channel AC 97 CODEC
     Professional digital audio interface supports optical S/PDIF OUT (NF7/NF7-S/NF7-M)
      NVIDIA SoundStorm Technology with real-time Dolby Digital 5.1 encoder (NF7-S)
```

lspci | grep audio
lsmod | grep snd

----------


## pneaveill

Attempting to compile alsa and not sure what is wrong with it.  Here is what I have so far:

paul@server:~$ lsmod | grep snd
snd_emu10k1_synth       7296  0
snd_emux_synth         37376  1 snd_emu10k1_synth
snd_seq_virmidi         7680  1 snd_emux_synth
snd_seq_midi_emul       7168  1 snd_emux_synth
snd_seq_dummy           3844  0
snd_seq_oss            33536  0
snd_seq_midi            9376  0
snd_seq_midi_event      7552  3 snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                51984  9 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,s  nd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi  _event
snd_emu10k1           117284  3 snd_emu10k1_synth
snd_rawmidi            25504  3 snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1
snd_ac97_codec         93088  1 snd_emu10k1
snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm_oss            53664  0
snd_mixer_oss          18688  2 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                89864  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_device          8716  8 snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_dummy,snd  _seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawm  idi
snd_timer              25220  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm
snd_page_alloc         10632  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm
snd_util_mem            4608  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1
snd_hwdep               9376  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1
snd                    55268  69 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq  ,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_os  s,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,s  nd_hwdep
soundcore              10208  2 snd

----------


## shinigami414

i run into an error when i try to build the package of the alsa-source with the module-assistant. can anyone please help me? here is what i get when i open the log.

 module-assistant, log file viewer ├────────────────────┐
 │                                                                            │
 │ for i in control postinst postrm ; do \
 │         if [ -f debian/$i.orig ]; then \                                   ▒
 │         mv -f debian/$i.orig debian/$i ; \                                 ▒
 │         fi ; \                                                             ▒
 │ done                                                                       ▒
 │ rm -f control-munge                                                        ▒
 │ make mrproper                                                              ▒
 │ make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                 ▒
 │ rm -f .depend *.o snd.map*                                                 ▒
 │ rm -f /*.ver                                                               ▒
 │ rm -f modules/*.o                                                          ▒
 │ make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'           ▒
 │ make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'            ▒
 │ make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                  ▒
 │ rm -f configure-stamp                                                      ▒
 │
 │                                   <Ok>

----------


## pneaveill

TO be honest, I have not even gotten this far, so will appeal to the more advanaced people here in the list. Sorry I cannot be more helpful.

----------


## tjfitz

```
$ lspci | grep audio
0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2S AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
```

 

```
$ lsmod|grep snd
snd_intel8x0           35804  1
snd_ac97_codec         99296  1 snd_intel8x0
snd_ac97_bus            2688  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm_oss            56352  0
snd_mixer_oss          20800  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                96772  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_timer              27204  1 snd_pcm
snd                    60068  8 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
soundcore              11040  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         11592  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
```

I'm not sure if this is helpful, because right now, my sound is working.  Is it possible that one of my sound modules is being unloaded if my machine sits idle for an extended period of time?  The next time the sound goes out I will do lsmod again and see if anything is missing.

----------


## tvmjr76

Hello,

I followed the instructions using drivers from the alsa-project (tried both 12rc2 and 12rc3).

I do the ./configure ... and it appears to run fine. I then issue the make command and it appears to run fine for a while, but I get this error:

...
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/pcmcia/vx'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/pcmcia/vx'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/pcmcia'
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2'
make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 SUBDIRS=/usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2  CPP="gcc -E" CC="gcc" modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386'
Makefile:536: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386/arch/i386/Makefile: No such file or directory
make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386/arch/i386/Makefile'.  Stop.
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386'
make: *** [compile] Error 2


FYI, I am running ubuntu 6.06.1 on a sager 9860 laptop which has Realtek HD Audio. It looks like the hardware is being recognized okay:

Response to "aplay -l"

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


Response to "lspci -v"
...
0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer: Unknown device 0900
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 217
        Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>
...

Any ideas?

Thanks

----------


## jocheem67

Well, here's a little thank you for helping me out.

Got a ac '97 chip and a m-audio delta 1010 lt. The latter has never been working with ubuntu.
The whole m-audio thing with linux is a story on it's own I guess...

Got it working by editing the alsa.base file, and unmuting all the channels ( there's a lot of them..).
Further on I managed to make the delta my first soundcard as described.

Some issues: I lost all my system sounds, not being able getting them back yet = no problem.
The delta and alsa don't work with mplayer, am using oss instead ( but still with the delta instead of the realtek chip ). Totem and vlc do work though...

At least I've got some better sound now, and am pretty happy!

----------


## pneaveill

Not sure how helpful this will be, but mine is doing very similar (misery loves company -- lol). Some basic system sounds work (ie, I can hear noise), but the music programs (too many to mention) are not working at all.

Help!!

----------


## crimsun

> Aparently, Ubuntu does not completely install Alsa, nor the sound devices necessary to operate the sound card.


If your sound is not audible by default, please file a bug using Launchpad against the linux-source-2.6.15 (for Dapper/6.06{,.1} LTS) source package.

The couple of us actively triaging audio bugs in Ubuntu do not actively follow the forums; the most effective means is to use the bugtracker.

Thanks.

----------


## pneaveill

Strongly suspecting several of us here (myself being the first on the list) is such a noob that I am not sure we would know the difference between a "bug" and a "noob error".

----------


## abalone

Another computer, another set of sound issues... not that I ever solved the last batch.

On my other computer I don't remember ever having a problem using multiple applications at the same time, unless maybe two or more of them were fighting over OSS. I could run Amarok, Kaffeine, Firefox' Flash-Plugin and Audacity at the same time, for example, and I never had to start anything with aoss. 

Now not so. snd-82xx again:



```
0000:00:04.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 5
        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]
        I/O ports at b400 [size=4]
        I/O ports at b000 [size=4]
        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2
```

Everything seemed to be installed fine; I had sound and all. Nonetheless I followed the instructions posted and reinstalled the driver (using the apt-get method though because I'm so tired of working through twisty little howtos that I barely understand).

That didn't help.

Then I installed alsa-oss which however was "already the newest version". 

That didn't help either.

audacity: "There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to play or record audio. Error: Host error." 

aoss audacity: No such message, but no available sound devices either. 

I've been trying to use Sweep instead of Audacity, but it constantly freezes - either right away, or after recording. 

I'm not sure aoss is doing its thing. Is there something left to configure?

Why didn't I have to worry about this on my other computer (with previous Ubuntus and SUSEs, and of course Windows)? Was my "audio app freedom" some sort of freak exception and a general unusability is the default? 

Are there any ALSA-aware Audacity-like apps with non-horrible UIs that I might try?

----------


## CarbonPlexus

Hi, I  still have no sound even though I'm told my sound driver (snd-emu10k1) is loaded in the kernel and the ALSA mixer isn't muted.  I was reading about other peoples sound problems and now I have more questions. I tried 

```
$ dmesg | grep snd
[17179586.836000] usbcore: registered new driver snd-usb-audio
```

Is that good or bad? As far as I know my sound card should be using snd-emu10k1 not snd-usb-audio. Also when I check out the ALSA page to find out if my card is supported and what driver I should be using, how do I know which Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy card I have? There's ones that use emu10k1, usb-audio, and ca0106. Maybe I just don't have the right driver since I upgraded to Dapper from Breezy? Thanks in advance for any insight you could give me into my problem. I have this in /etc/modules



```
lp
mousedev
psmouse
sbp2
sr_mod
snd-card-sb8
snd-seq-device
snd-seq-midi
snd-seq-oss
snd-seq-midi-event
snd-seq
snd-emu10k1
ide-cd
ide-disk
ide-generic
```

----------


## Tyche

> If your sound is not audible by default, please file a bug using Launchpad against the linux-source-2.6.15 (for Dapper/6.06{,.1} LTS) source package.
> 
> The couple of us actively triaging audio bugs in Ubuntu do not actively follow the forums; the most effective means is to use the bugtracker.
> 
> Thanks.


Crimsun,

    I have just spent the last hour going through bugzilla and malone in an attempt to figure out how to submit an appropriate bug report.  Since I am not a programmer or developer, nor am I familiar with all of the packages involved in the creation of sound with a linux kernel, I find myself at a loss to explain the problem in terms that these particular bug tracking application would be able to accept and attached in the appropriate place.  Basically, the bug tracking application, itself, has a user usability bug.

    For your information:

HARDWARE -
        Tyan mother board
        Pentium PIII, 750 CPU
        Creative Labs SoundBlaster Live! (driver - emu10k1)
        Linux 2.6.15-23-686 (i686)

SOFTWARE -
        Alsa (since I picked all the alsa packages that pertained to me and were available in Synaptic, such as alsa-base, alsa-utils, etc. as well as various plugins for things like mplayer, I am pretty confident that I had that particular base covered.)

PROBLEM - (Symptoms positive and negative)
        Sound not operating.
        Alsa mixer and Gnome mixer both reporting that there is no sound device installed.
        No modules apparently installed.

SOLUTION -
        Went to the Alsa web site, found my particular sound card, downloaded 3 packages and followed the directions on the page INCLUDING running ./snddevices.  ReBoot.  Sound now operating.

CONCLUSION -
        The Ubuntu alsa packages, when installed, are not completing the operation of installing the sound devices (/dev/dsp /dev/mixer /dev/sequencer /dev/midi).  This is fatal to the operation of sound on a GNU/Linux system.  This is a particularly obnoxious problem considering that the sound was operating prior to the upgrade to this particular kernel (this also occurred on a clean install on a separate partition).  Which particular package was responsible for the lack of sound devices I have no way of determining.  However, since ./snddevices would not operate/could not be found until AFTER I had done ./compile ./make ./make install on the three packages, I have to conclude that something in the packages that Synaptic offered was lacking the appropriate programs/functions.

Craig
(Tyche)

----------


## abalone

> I could run Amarok, Kaffeine, Firefox' Flash-Plugin and Audacity at the same time, for example, and I never had to start anything with aoss.


And I found this still works when I plug in the Soundblaster PCI 128 I had scavenged and disabled the onboard sound in the BIOS Setup. Audacity didn't just run, it also record undistorted sound - no tweaking, no compiling, no anything:  :Surprised:  

Then various other things broke somewhere between the 7th and 10th attempt at Suspend-to-RAM. Such as my Windows installation. Now _that_ hasn't happened in 6 years..

I do wonder though what's causing these discrepancies in OSS behaviour or whatever it is - used the same Kubuntu Dapper desktop install/live CD both times. Ahwell.

----------


## 'ntoni

Uhm I've got a alsa-related question but... it may be an off topic  :Think:  
my system is affected by this already filed bug:
https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu....15/+bug/34831
and I already installed the latest available alsa (1.0.11 and then 1.0.12rc2) and tried the patch https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ke...ly/000943.html suggested.
They say they need a kernel log in order to continue working on this bug.
But when my computer crashes, my /var/log/kernel.log does not contain *any* information about the crash. How can I obtain a detailed and useful kernel log with the ubuntu shipped kernel? Is there any workaround?
Or: can I install the old breezy alsa package which worked well?

----------


## pneaveill

> Uhm I've got a alsa-related question but... it may be an off topic  
> my system is affected by this already filed bug:
> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu....15/+bug/34831
> and I already installed the latest available alsa (1.0.11 and then 1.0.12rc2) and tried the patch https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ke...ly/000943.html suggested.
> They say they need a kernel log in order to continue working on this bug.
> But when my computer crashes, my /var/log/kernel.log does not contain *any* information about the crash. How can I obtain a detailed and useful kernel log with the ubuntu shipped kernel? Is there any workaround?
> Or: can I install the old breezy alsa package which worked well?


Not sure how helpful this will be, but I did breezy to dapper upgrade on my studio machine and got similar problems as you describe with that new patch. To the best of my knowledge, I removed alsa completely, installed 1.0.12rc3 and skipped that new patch entirely.  

As for the kernel  dump: if not too much trouble, how about doing it before you load your gear up?  My thought on it (despite being a noob) is this -- perhaps there would be enough info from it that someone with a bit more experience could look at it.  

Hope that helped some. Otherwise, will defer to the others with a bit more experience.

Paul

----------


## fieldstone

Update:

I've fixed the problem listed below (I'm leaving it here for reference, just in case it helps explain what's going on), but now I have a different one. When I get to the place where I need to run alsamixer, it doesn't work - the message I get is:

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device

Do I need to install a new version of alsa-utils or something?

------
I've done pretty well so far in following your guide, compiling the ALSA drivers (1.0.12rc2) myself, and installing them. However, I'm a little stuck now. (This is for an nForce sound chipset, the MCP51.)  When I try to insert the module, though ("sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0"), I get the following messages:

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-k8/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-k8/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

Checking dmesg gives me the following:

[ 1018.873475] snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register
[ 1018.873608] snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_register
[ 1018.873651] snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add
[ 1018.873654] snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add
[ 1018.876096] snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry
[ 1018.876102] snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry
[ 1018.876145] snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_interval_refine
[ 1018.876148] snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine
[ 1018.876193] snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id[ 1018.876196] snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id
[ 1018.876270] snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk
[ 1018.876310] snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_new1
[ 1018.876312] snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1
[ 1018.876351] snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_remove_id
[ 1018.876358] snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove_id
[ 1018.876408] snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_component_add
[ 1018.876411] snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add
[ 1018.876447] snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add
[ 1018.876450] snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add
[ 1018.876499] snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_iprintf
[ 1018.876502] snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf
[ 1018.876621] snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new
[ 1018.876623] snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new
[ 1018.876720] snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_card_entry
[ 1018.876723] snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry
[ 1018.880467] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_close
[ 1018.880615] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_resume
[ 1018.880730] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new
[ 1018.880827] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new
[ 1018.880945] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates
[ 1018.881054] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates
[ 1018.881182] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_register[ 1018.881285] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_register
[ 1018.881423] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_free
[ 1018.881522] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_free
[ 1018.881632] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all
[ 1018.881759] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all
[ 1018.881899] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_proc_new[ 1018.882008] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new
[ 1018.882131] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_open
[ 1018.882295] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_set_rate
[ 1018.882426] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_bits
[ 1018.882556] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer
[ 1018.882682] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus
[ 1018.882811] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk
[ 1018.882991] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_double_rate_rules
[ 1018.883134] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_power
[ 1018.883257] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_new
[ 1018.883440] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_new
[ 1018.883571] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_suspend
[ 1018.883693] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_iprintf
[ 1018.883796] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf
[ 1018.883909] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages
[ 1018.884031] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages
[ 1018.884164] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl[ 1018.884281] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl
[ 1018.884400] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages
[ 1018.884522] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages
[ 1018.884662] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_set_ops
[ 1018.884769] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops
[ 1018.884894] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list
[ 1018.885015] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list
[ 1018.885159] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new
[ 1018.885265] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_device_new
[ 1018.885477] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_get_short_name
[ 1018.885602] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all
[ 1018.885711] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all
[ 1018.885840] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_assign
[ 1018.885961] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer
[ 1018.886082] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer
[ 1018.886254] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_msbits
[ 1018.886381] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_msbits
[ 1018.886598] snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed
[ 1018.886709] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed
[ 1018.886843] snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware

Any ideas on how to fix this?

----------


## TrendyDark

I would love to see how to get TeamSpeak and a game like Enemy Territory running on a soundcard that doesn't support hardware mixing.

----------


## segalion

My better recomendation reading for ALSA stuff is:

http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html

It explains all simply and extense and actualized. 
Sincerely, the best alsadoc I`ve seen.
@LordRaiden, please include it in first-post.

----------


## autrui

hi, 

this thread is mighty long, so i hope i'm not asking questions that have already been answered. 

i followed this guide and had success in every aspect, except no sound.  that's one issue.. the real issue is a lot more annoying.

given that doing these things didn't work, i decided to return to "factory settings" with the --purge...  and it also purged ubuntu-desktop + gdm.  i installed gdm again, and that's fine, but ubuntu-desktop wasn't fine. then i made the mistake of trying to reboot--now, no GUI.  

i have a root@compy:~# prompt; i tried "get-apt install ubuntu-desktop" but it complained that there were dependencies that i wasn't d/ling.  so i added them, and here's a sample of about 5 almost identical lines (just different filenames):

gnome-applets: Depends: gnome-applets-data (= 2.14.1-0ubuntu3) but 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed

any ideas what i can do about this?  or should i get out the installation cd..

thanks so much..

(and if you can help me get sound after you help be get GUI, that'd be awesome  :Smile:  :Smile:  )

autrui

----------


## 'ntoni

Have you tried to install manually every problematic package and *then* install the ubuntu-desktop one? Maybe it works.

----------


## autrui

> Have you tried to install manually every problematic package and *then* install the ubuntu-desktop one? Maybe it works.


just tried that with the first dependency, "gnome-applets", and it had two dependenies; one of them had that weird error ("depends: gnome-applets-data (= 2.14.1-0ubuntu3) but 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed") and the other was gnome-panel; i try to install gnome-panel and get the same type of error.  

(in short, that didn't really work.)

is there any way to just reload ubuntu-desktop off the live cd?  i can boot that no problem, but i don't know how to tell it to make repairs to the installed version on my HD.

any thoughts?

autrui

----------


## 1Paul

Hi, my sound device is Creative Labs, SB Audigy. I have 7.1 surround speakers and I only get sound on 3 speakers(left-/right-front and sub).
I have tried to install some alsa drivers, but with no luck. I'm a bit new, so I dont know if I have the right driver, or if i need a new driver at all. Maybe it is a way to manage the speakers from my desktop?

thanks!

----------


## LordRaiden

segalion - I added you link and gave you credits for giving the link. Looks like an interesting, albeit long, read (I'll look into it soon).

autrui - Are you putting in the CD when trying to reinstall ubunu-desktop?  I suggest you comment out the reference to the CD in your sources.list file.



```
sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
```

One of the first few lines will have an entry with something like Ubuntu Dapper Drake CD. Comment it out by placing a # sign in the beginning. You might also have two lines, one commented and one not commented, so comment out the one that not commented.
 Then do 

```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
```

If it still complains, try 

```
sudo apt-get -f install && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
```

----------


## autrui

in a moment of impatience and frustration, i reinstalled ubuntu.  excluding my bookmarks in firefox, i'm already back to where i had left off.  

my sound card is identified, the correct driver is named in the device manager, and alsamixer is all unmuted. however, i also went into "Open volume control" and put all those sliders were in audible ranges.  (their settings were not the same as the settings in alsamixer.)

according to aplay, i have two cards (0 and 1), i assume that's the onboard and the pci.  when i "Open volume control," and File > Change device, three things are listed, 0 (onboard - alsamixer), 1 (sound blaster live! - alsamixer) and 2 (analog devices ad1981b - oss mixer).  

it occurs to me that maybe i just need to do the same thing with oss mixer as i did with alsamixer; or perhaps the third one is in error, and needs to be removed?  (how do i do either of those things?  :Wink:  )

any suggestions?

thanks,

autrui

----------


## 'ntoni

> Hi, my sound device is Creative Labs, SB Audigy. I have 7.1 surround speakers and I only get sound on 3 speakers(left-/right-front and sub).
> I have tried to install some alsa drivers, but with no luck. I'm a bit new, so I dont know if I have the right driver, or if i need a new driver at all. Maybe it is a way to manage the speakers from my desktop?
> 
> thanks!


I think you don't need any extra driver, just a little bit of manual configuration. Check out this page about the magic asoundrc file
http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=.asoundrc
With this file you can define how the sound is mapped to each speaker, and I think that you probably need to redirect the L channel to the rear L speaker as  well, and the same for the R speaker. But the page in the link will be more useful, I hope.

----------


## 'ntoni

> in a moment of impatience and frustration, i reinstalled ubuntu.  excluding my bookmarks in firefox, i'm already back to where i had left off.  
> 
> my sound card is identified, the correct driver is named in the device manager, and alsamixer is all unmuted. however, i also went into "Open volume control" and put all those sliders were in audible ranges.  (their settings were not the same as the settings in alsamixer.)
> 
> according to aplay, i have two cards (0 and 1), i assume that's the onboard and the pci.  when i "Open volume control," and File > Change device, three things are listed, 0 (onboard - alsamixer), 1 (sound blaster live! - alsamixer) and 2 (analog devices ad1981b - oss mixer).  
> 
> it occurs to me that maybe i just need to do the same thing with oss mixer as i did with alsamixer; or perhaps the third one is in error, and needs to be removed?  (how do i do either of those things?  )
> 
> any suggestions?
> ...


I suggest you to go in the BIOS and disable the onboard card. It's not useful anymore I think  :Razz: . I did it for my sblive, anyway.

----------


## 'ntoni

> Not sure how helpful this will be, but I did breezy to dapper upgrade on my studio machine and got similar problems as you describe with that new patch. To the best of my knowledge, I removed alsa completely, installed 1.0.12rc3 and skipped that new patch entirely.  
> 
> As for the kernel  dump: if not too much trouble, how about doing it before you load your gear up?  My thought on it (despite being a noob) is this -- perhaps there would be enough info from it that someone with a bit more experience could look at it.  
> 
> Hope that helped some. Otherwise, will defer to the others with a bit more experience.
> 
> Paul


Same problem with the last alsa  :Sad: 
I do now think it is a deeper kernel bug.

----------


## autrui

> I suggest you to go in the BIOS and disable the onboard card. It's not useful anymore I think . I did it for my sblive, anyway.



w0000t!!  that helped.  once i had that onboard disabled, and ran alsamixer, i was then editing the correct sound card's settings.  

in the end, i had to enable everything EXCEPT "analog/digital output jack" (which now has the word "off" after it; this subtle and silly vulgarity reflects my mood. :Wink: ).  

for those who may find themselves in my situation, the card is a Dell Sound Blaster Live! chip: SigmaTel STAC9708,11

thanks so much you guys!  of course, this only means i'll bring more of my probems here!  

autrui

----------


## Sewage

I am having a pretty scary problem right now. D: I wasn't getting sound in firefox and decided to give this guide a go~ I made it to the ALSA driver Compilation bit and didn't notice any problems or errors, but when I rebooted it took me straight to terminal.

I tried reinstalling the gdm and that worked, but now after I log on it just hangs at the loading screen before where the splash would ordinarily pop up. 

I've tried install ubuntu-desktop but it says I can because it can't install gnome terminal~ 

Am I screwed? D:

----------


## TrendyDark

I'm still having problems with TeamSpeak. In theory, it'd easiest to get TS and a game working using alsa-oss correct?

But when I use aoss I get no sound in or out. 

I have yet to try aoss on a game, while at the same time running teamspeak, but some suggestions could be cool.

I have an AC'97 Sound Card. I'm using the Intel8x0 alsa driver.

If that helps.

----------


## LordRaiden

Sewage - Go to a terminal and do the following.


```
sudo apt-get clean
sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
```

There is one reference to the Ubuntu Dapper Drake CD-ROM at the top that is not commented with a # sign. Comment it out with # sign. Press CTRL + O to save then CTRL + X to exit. Now,



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
```

----------


## 'ntoni

> I am having a pretty scary problem right now. D: I wasn't getting sound in firefox and decided to give this guide a go~ I made it to the ALSA driver Compilation bit and didn't notice any problems or errors, but when I rebooted it took me straight to terminal.
> 
> I tried reinstalling the gdm and that worked, but now after I log on it just hangs at the loading screen before where the splash would ordinarily pop up. 
> 
> I've tried install ubuntu-desktop but it says I can because it can't install gnome terminal~ 
> 
> Am I screwed? D:


Have you tried to uninstall the new alsa driver you installed? If you can't get sound from firefox it's not an alsa problem but a firefox one, I think. Try to go in the directory where you compiled alsa and type: 

```
make uninstall
```

----------


## LordRaiden

Come to think of it, ALSA Driver compilation should not remove gdm and ubuntu-desktop. I think you tried the fresh kernel method. autrui tried the same and ended up reinstalling Ubuntu (something which you should not have to do).

----------


## tvmjr76

> Hello,
> 
> I followed the instructions using drivers from the alsa-project (tried both 12rc2 and 12rc3).
> 
> I do the ./configure ... and it appears to run fine. I then issue the make command and it appears to run fine for a while, but I get this error:
> 
> ...
> make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
> make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
> ...



I still have not resolved this.  Can someone help?

----------


## 'ntoni

> I still have not resolved this.  Can someone help?


have you installed the kernel header package?

----------


## aeg

Excellent post.

I do not quite know what worked, but I purged alsa (and gnome, gdm, gnome-terminal, and about ten other 'useless' things  :Wink: . Then, I tried to use alsamixer again, turning every thing ON!!! I was able to hear a faint bit of music somewhere.

Master was fully up, my keyboard and panel sound bars were on full, but PCM was zero. Pushing PCM up did the trick. In fact, Master seems to do nothing at all. What is PCM, anyway?

I'd recommend suggesting users use the UP arrow key, not just 'm' for mute. For posterity, I'm running an HP laptop (nw8240).

Thanks again for the HOWTO troubleshooter.

----------


## tvmjr76

> have you installed the kernel header package?


These are the instructions i followed:



> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
> wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive....12rc2.tar.bz2
> tar xvjf alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2.tar.bz2 
> cd alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1 
> sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<enter driver name here e.g. via82xx> --with-oss=yes 
> sudo make 
> (don't get past this point yet)
> sudo make install


I used hda-intel as my card.

----------


## standards

My sound works- I can listen to mp3s, play movies, hear the startup sounds etc. But Jack/Alsa suddenly stopped working. It worked prior to the xorg debacle last week, and I don't think I changed anything, so I'm wondering what happened? I upgraded to edgy in lieu of reinstalling dapper, but the problem persists.

jackd -d alsa


```
...
JACK compiled with System V SHM support.
loading driver ..
creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit
control device hw:0
ALSA: Cannot open PCM device alsa_pcm for playback. Falling back to capture-only mode
cannot load driver module alsa
no message buffer overruns
```

aplay -l


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 1: Audigy [Audigy 1 [Unknown]], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]
...lots of subdevices...
card 1: Audigy [Audigy 1 [Unknown]], device 2: emu10k1 efx [Multichannel Capture/PT Playback]
...more subdevices...
card 1: Audigy [Audigy 1 [Unknown]], device 3: emu10k1 [Multichannel Playback]
...one more subdevice...
```

lspci -v


```
02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Creative Labs Unknown device 0054
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 209
        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2
02:09.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game Port
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
        I/O ports at 9800 [size=8]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2
```

lspci | grep audio 


```
02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
```

lsmod | grep snd


```
snd_emu10k1_synth      10880  0 
snd_emux_synth         50048  1 snd_emu10k1_synth
snd_seq_virmidi        10624  1 snd_emux_synth
snd_seq_midi_emul      10112  1 snd_emux_synth
snd_seq_dummy           6020  0 
snd_seq_oss            45824  0 
snd_seq_midi           12160  0 
snd_seq_midi_event     11648  3 snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                77088  9 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_emu10k1           151200  2 snd_emu10k1_synth
snd_ac97_codec        126936  1 snd_emu10k1
snd_ac97_bus            4352  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_util_mem            7552  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1
snd_usb_audio         100224  0
```

cat /etc/modules


```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
lp
psmouse
rtc
```

(i've rebooted after adding "snd-emu10k1" and modprobe'd snd-emu10k1/pcm/pcm-oss/etc to death)

I went through LordRaiden's howto [which is great, btw] and I also tried the rm .asound* trick someone else mentioned, but I still can't get jack working. And like I said, every other aspect of my sound is working fine except for  this alsa_pcm thing. At this point I'm out of ideas. 

Hopefully not too offtopic, but this seemed like the best thread to consult.

----------


## pneaveill

> My sound works- I can listen to mp3s, play movies, hear the startup sounds etc. But Jack/Alsa suddenly stopped working.


  Correct driver?  I just purchased an audigy and was shocked by the number of drivers for that series. I had to check and double-check to make certain I had the correct drivers. Probably already know this, but don't forget to reboot when you load those correct drivers.



```
 http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix
```




> It worked prior to the xorg debacle last week, and I don't think I changed anything, so I'm wondering what happened?


Might help to have a bit more detail with this one.  Someone with more experience can correct me if I am wrong, but the wrong driver has been known to cause this sort of thing. Even worse is a series of flaky drivers (audio/ video) could really flake out your computer.





> I upgraded to edgy in lieu of reinstalling dapper, but the problem persists.


Not sure this was the wisest of moves, as it could be that you move a smaller series of problems into a much larger problem, as edgy is still sort of beta release.

Hope this helps somehow.

----------


## standards

I think I figured it out. 

I had a new midi/usb interface plugged in on bootup, which I guess was loaded prior to the soundcard because it was assigned the "hw:0" designation, thus bumping my soundcard from hw:0 to hw:1. So, the "normal" way I started jack {the simple way, which defaulted hw:0} was no longer working since the card was no longer at that address. Starting jack was "-d hw:1" solved this. 

Alternatively I could just plug in the midi interface *after* boot, which then leaves the soundcard at hw:0 and assigns hw:1 to the midi interface. 

IMHO this seems like poor design- in the sense that adding various peripheral sound interfaces/etc changes the hw address of the actual permanent, hardwired PCI soundcard. Seems like that should default to hw:0 no matter what. 

Thanks for the advice though. I was second guessing my installing edgy to fix a sound problem too, but it's been solid so far!

----------


## pneaveill

> I think I figured it out. 
> 
> I had a new midi/usb interface plugged in on bootup, which I guess was loaded prior to the soundcard because it was assigned the "hw:0" designation, thus bumping my soundcard from hw:0 to hw:1. So, the "normal" way I started jack {the simple way, which defaulted hw:0} was no longer working since the card was no longer at that address. Starting jack was "-d hw:1" solved this. 
> 
> Alternatively I could just plug in the midi interface *after* boot, which then leaves the soundcard at hw:0 and assigns hw:1 to the midi interface. 
> 
> IMHO this seems like poor design- in the sense that adding various peripheral sound interfaces/etc changes the hw address of the actual permanent, hardwired PCI soundcard. Seems like that should default to hw:0 no matter what. 
> 
> Thanks for the advice though. I was second guessing my installing edgy to fix a sound problem too, but it's been solid so far!


Glad you got it figured out. Even more importantly, let's hope it stays that way.

Glad we could help.

----------


## abalone

> Another computer, another set of sound issues... not that I ever solved the last batch.
> 
> On my other computer I don't remember ever having a problem using multiple applications at the same time, unless maybe two or more of them were fighting over OSS. I could run Amarok, Kaffeine, Firefox' Flash-Plugin and Audacity at the same time, for example, and I never had to start anything with aoss. 
> 
> Now not so. snd-82xx again:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I thought it might be a problem with the on-board sound of NewComputer but OldComputer doesn't have any issues even when I use the same sound card... not just the same model - the same physical card. It starts working great as soon as I put it in OldComputer. They're both running Dapper, installed from the same CD.

----------


## sawjew

I can't help you with your sound problems but a good audio editing app is rezound.  I have this as well as audacity and it provides a lot of features that audacity doesn't and it doesn't look too bad, not brilliant but usable.

----------


## pneaveill

> These are the instructions i followed:
> 
> 
> I used hda-intel as my card.


tvmjr76, I think I owe you an apology. I thought I had it figured out, but did not. I was tired the other day, wiped out my machine and had to start over. To make a long story short, I was able to reproduce the problem you have/ had. I am still working on it and have not forgotten about you.  

Meanwhile, in my case I started over with the Audigy card still in the machine. The computer shows the following:


```
 lspci | grep audio
0000:00:12.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
```

whereas, 

```
 lspci -v
0000:00:12.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
        Subsystem: Creative Labs: Unknown device 100a
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at 2080 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2
```

 shows the above -- despite following the Alsa directions.

If someone could help us out here, we would appreciate it.

Thanks in advance

----------


## abalone

> I can't help you with your sound problems but a good audio editing app is rezound.  I have this as well as audacity and it provides a lot of features that audacity doesn't and it doesn't look too bad, not brilliant but usable.


Thanks for the suggestion. It does look promising.

Like Audacity, it's fighting over the soundcard with whatever else is running at the time. Best I can do is load Rezound last, which will allow me to record - but not playback ("[some C++(?) function call] - the sound player is not initialized"). 

The config file registry.dat and docs mention ALSA but this kind of behaviour I've come to associate with OSS, and I've had several Rezound error messages mention OSS or /dev/dsp. 

Or I start Rezound with JACK and then get to select alsa_pcm_etc. as output and capture channels, but the result is exactly the same... either the other app(s) won't be able to use sound, or - if those others are running already - JACK won't start (the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again).

I don't know JACK, admittedly. Maybe I need to re-route it all through JACK somehow. Is that even possible or does every application have to be designed for it? It's all pretty fiddly already so I suppose it couldn't possibly stop here  :Razz:  :Neutral:

----------


## pneaveill

> These are the instructions i followed:
> 
> 
> I used hda-intel as my card.


In trying to reproduce what happened here, I ended up running exactly what you did 3x. Will have to look again, but which drivers do you need for your card again?  What I see about halfway through is this:


```
 alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/Makefile
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_callback.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_main.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_patch.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_synth.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1x.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/emufx.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/emumixer.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/emumpu401.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/emupcm.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/emuproc.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/io.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/irq.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/memory.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/p16v.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/timer.c
alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/pci/emu10k1/voice.c
```

Can someone with experience tell me if this is supposed to load? If it is not supposed to load, then why is it there? Another question, where are my audigy SE (ca0106) drivers?

Please help!!

----------


## pneaveill

> Excellent post.  PCM was zero. Pushing PCM up did the trick. In fact, Master seems to do nothing at all. What is PCM, anyway?
> 
> I'd recommend suggesting users use the UP arrow key, not just 'm' for mute. Thanks again for the HOWTO troubleshooter.


PCM = pulse code modulation (or in overly simplified, non-techie, English), it refers to a form of digital audio.

----------


## J-Rock!

Ok, I've tried everything on this page, but I think my problem is deeper than this guide goes.

I can only log on when I remove my user rights in /etc/group.

When my user is assigned to audio :Mad: :29, it freezes after logging on.  Just background and mouse.

Any suggestions on where to start?

----------


## linuxted

I've reported a bug as I've used the instructions with no luck.  Here is what I have found:

$ uname -r
2.6.15-26-386

$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012], device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0



$ lspci -v
0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 1891
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 225
        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
        I/O ports at e100 [size=128]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

I've checked that it is unmuted with alsamixer, and it is.  Any ideas?  I have NO sound (mp3, games, firefox, logon, etc)


Thanks.

----------


## Blur-king

:Surprised: Dear All I just like to share what happen to mine box. My speakers are external with a ON/OFF button. I was never able to get the sound to activate despite ensuring that the sound card is recognised and the drivers install. By some dumb luck I found out that to "activate" my sound I have to keep my speaker turn OFF when booting my box. Once it is at the username login screen, I turn ON my speakers before entering my username and password and presto it works. I can't explained it but so long as I start up my system in this sequence I will have sound. So for those with external speakers like mine it my be the speaker problem rather than the sound card.

----------


## pneaveill

Still putzing around with this SB Audigy thing. Reinstalled compilation tools under 

```
 sudo apt-get install build-essential
```

 uname -r 

```
 2.6.15-26-386
```

Everything works fine until I go to compile 

```
 ./configure --with-cards=ca0106 --with-sequencer=yes;make;make install
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables...
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for egrep... grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for inline... inline
checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes
checking whether gcc needs -traditional... no
checking for current directory... /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3
checking cross compile...
checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux
checking for directory with kernel build...
checking for kernel linux/version.h... no
The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
make all-deps
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3'
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all-deps'.
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3'

Please, run the configure script as first...

rm -f /snd*.*o /persist.o /isapnp.o
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/acore'
Makefile:6: /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/Makefile.conf: No such file or directory
/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/Rules.make:75: /Rules.make1: No such file or directory
make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/Rules.make1'.  Stop.
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/acore'
make: *** [install-modules] Error 1
```

Guess I need to know what the version.h is and why it is not doing what is needed.  Meanwhile, the makefile.conf.in is on my computer, not the makefile.conf. How do I build it or where do I get it from?  Rulesmake and rulesmake1 is there. Am I needing something else? :Brick wall:  

If anyone could help, I would appreciate it.

----------


## LordRaiden

> Still putzing around with this SB Audigy thing. Reinstalled compilation tools under 
> 
> ```
>  sudo apt-get install build-essential
> ```
> 
>  uname -r 
> 
> ```
> ...


Do you have the linux-headers for your kernel? i.e. linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386

----------


## pneaveill

lordraiden, I tried your website
I tried the general directions, even installed from the fresh kernel and everything went fine until I ran the make file. THis resulted in the following: 

```
 
checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unknown soundcard sndca0106
paul@ubun2:~/alsa-driver-1.0.12$ sudo make
make all-deps
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/paul/alsa-driver-1.0.12'
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all-deps'.
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/paul/alsa-driver-1.0.12'

Please, run the configure script as first...
```

 Now i am really stumped.  Please help.

=========================================
Quick update: an offline friend suggested that I manually run tar on the alsa file and then compare them with diff. THere seemed to be some substantial differences. Anyway, I took the advice on your website and "started fresh" with the kernel, rebooted and wham!!  Got my sound back. Many thanks to all.=D>=D>=D>

----------


## LordRaiden

Glad to hear you got it working!

----------


## Sephylight

Hoo boy. Alrighty, after laboring the day away following a brand new Ubuntu install by going through the steps in the guide multiple times, as well as referring to other sources, I've finally decided to post asking for help.

Like I said, I've done everything presented in the guide, and now, well, nothing's working. Should I try again from a fresh Ubuntu install?

----------


## pneaveill

> Hoo boy. Alrighty, after laboring the day away following a brand new Ubuntu install by going through the steps in the guide multiple times, as well as referring to other sources, I've finally decided to post asking for help.
> 
> Like I said, I've done everything presented in the guide, and now, well, nothing's working. Should I try again from a fresh Ubuntu install?


    First, let me say welcome to both ubuntu and the forum!!  Also want to say thanks for not giving up on us or ubuntu.   :Smile:    </br>  Second, we would be glad to help if we had a little more info: 


> machine, specific hardware (w/ exact series run and all that), version of ubuntu, kernel version, any errors and something that has kicked me in the tooshkey more than once is the infamous headers for your exact kernel version. If you post these these things, then we may be able to help you.


    Third, please keep in mind that many of us have worked through some of these issues.  Fourth, some basic things to keep in mind: Is sound card on HCL list? do you have GCC and the other compiling tools loaded? How about kernel specific headers? A stable version of Alsa that goes with your kernel?  What was shared with me a few months ago when I first started is this:  


> Give as specific enough info about your machine setup and such, as you want answers. Be as patient with us while we help you with your situation there as you want us to be with you.


  Welcome aboard  Hope some of this helps

----------


## zazery

I've got an issue with alsamixer that uses the wrong sound card. I have a Sound Blaster Live! card and my system is by default using my onboard Intel ICH5. 

The appropriate module is snd-emu101k and I'm looking for a way of setting it as default for alsamixer. I've tried many ideas as described in this thread but I haven't been able to solve it.

When running 'aplay -l' I get the following:


```
$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 2: Live [SBLive! Value [CT4832]], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]
  Subdevices: 32/32
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
  Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
  Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
  Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
  Subdevice #8: subdevice #8
  Subdevice #9: subdevice #9
  Subdevice #10: subdevice #10
  Subdevice #11: subdevice #11
  Subdevice #12: subdevice #12
  Subdevice #13: subdevice #13
  Subdevice #14: subdevice #14
  Subdevice #15: subdevice #15
  Subdevice #16: subdevice #16
  Subdevice #17: subdevice #17
  Subdevice #18: subdevice #18
  Subdevice #19: subdevice #19
  Subdevice #20: subdevice #20
  Subdevice #21: subdevice #21
  Subdevice #22: subdevice #22
  Subdevice #23: subdevice #23
  Subdevice #24: subdevice #24
  Subdevice #25: subdevice #25
  Subdevice #26: subdevice #26
  Subdevice #27: subdevice #27
  Subdevice #28: subdevice #28
  Subdevice #29: subdevice #29
  Subdevice #30: subdevice #30
  Subdevice #31: subdevice #31
card 2: Live [SBLive! Value [CT4832]], device 2: emu10k1 efx [Multichannel Capture/PT Playback]
  Subdevices: 8/8
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
  Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
  Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
  Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
card 2: Live [SBLive! Value [CT4832]], device 3: emu10k1 [Multichannel Playback]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```



```
$ cat /proc/asound/modules
0 snd_intel8x0
2 snd_emu10k1
```



```
$ cat /etc/modules
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp
psmouse
snd-emu101k
```

----------


## danny_mandel

Just thought I'd add this little tidbit of info in case anyone had the same issue I did.

I have a Dell Dimension 9150, and my sound card was recognized but I was hearing no sound.  The sound card was using the snd_hda_intel driver, but no matter what I did it seemed to have no effect.  

I ended up opening the volume control settings, and when I chose to view all channels, it turned out that the Surround Sound volume was the one that actually controlled everything and it had been set to mute.  I thought this was a bit weird, but hopefully it saves someone some aggravation in the future.

----------


## Colsta

Hello folks,
Ive spent 24 man-hours trying to sort out a problem with sound multiplexing, but cannot achieve what I'm after.  I have looked through the wealth of forum topics without success - so I am posting in this thread in the hope someone may be able to help.

Unlike the majority of problems encountered with sound in Ubuntu, I can multiplex sounds generated in Skype, Rhythmbox and Gaim concurrently with no problem using Alsa.  Independently, I can also get sound from Firefox when viewing flash animations, watching video or playing Runescape.  However, the issue I have is I cannot multiplex sounds in any application WITH firefox running flash/video/runescape concurrently.  More specifically, I cannot use Skype to chat to my Windows using Sister whilst we're playing Runescape. 

Bearing MDZ's advice in mind, I have nevertheless tried just about every tweak I have come across (custom asound.conf, esd.conf, altering the firefoxrc statement from FIREFOX_DSP="none" to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" and back) to no avail.  Default sink is ALSA, sound software mixer shown enabled is ESD (would have thought this to be dmixer or something).  Can anyone shed some light on this?  Any hints or tips to get this working?  I did read in one posting buried deep that Firefox uses alsa-oss by default and because of this, no other application can access the sound server until it is released.  This certainly *appears* to be the case, but then what the heck is alsa-oss meant to do then if not to play nicely in an otherwise multiplexed sound environment?

My system:
Acer 1692WLMi laptop
Ubuntu 6.06 (default with latest patches)
Skype beta 1.3.0.37 configured to use ALSA
Firefox 1.5.0.5 with Shockwave Flash 7.0 r63 and Java 1.5.0_06-b05 plugins


CONFIGS SECTION:

asound.conf (yielded best results) :-



```
pcm.card0 {
  type hw
  card 0
# mmap_emulation true
}

#pcm.dmix0 {
#  type dmix
#  ipc_key 34521
#  slave {
#    pcm "card0"
#  }
#}


pcm.dmix0 {
        type dmix
        ipc_key 1024 ## needs to be a power of 2
        slave {
                pcm "hw:0"
                period_time 0
                period_size 1024
                buffer_size 8192
               # format S16_LE
                rate 44100 ## not necessary
        }
#slowptr true
}

pcm.dsnoop0 {
  type dsnoop
  ipc_key 2048
  slave {
    pcm "card0"
  #  rate 48000
  }
}

pcm.asym0 {
  type asym
  playback.pcm "dmix0"
  capture.pcm "dsnoop0"
}

pcm.pasym0 {
  type plug
  slave.pcm "asym0"
}

# 'dsp0' is espected by OSS emulation etc.
pcm.dsp0 {
  type                  plug
  slave.pcm             "asym0"
}

ctl.dsp0 {
    type                hw
    card                0
}

pcm.!default {
  type                  plug
  slave.pcm             "asym0"
}

ctl.!default {
    type                hw
    card                0
}
```

esd.conf :-



```
[esd]
auto_spawn=1
spawn_options=-terminate -nobeeps -as 1
spawn_wait_ms=100
# default options are used in spawned and non-spawned mode
default_options=
```

Modules detected and loaded :-



```
 colsta@holly:~$ lsmod | grep snd
snd_intel8x0           35772  1
snd_ac97_codec        100224  1 snd_intel8x0
snd_ac97_bus            2400  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm_oss            56448  0
snd_mixer_oss          20544  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                96708  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_timer              26884  1 snd_pcm
snd                    60004  8 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
soundcore              10784  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         11304  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pc
```

PCI devices present :-



```
colsta@holly:~$ lspci
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)
0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)
0000:00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)
0000:00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 04)
0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)
0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)
0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)
0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)
0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)
0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)
0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)
0000:00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 04)
0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)
0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)
0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)
0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)
0000:06:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller
0000:06:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
0000:06:01.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
0000:06:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
0000:06:08.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
```

----------


## greyghost60

Hi
From a very new newbie
I have been tinkering with the sound system ( I needed to edit some files) was trying the best program to use. I was in Volume Control when all the sound stopped! I found your post and followed the instructions but nothing seemed to work. Panic! Re-install seemed the only way out. I moved data onto my stick and got ready. At this time is around midnight so I thought give it one more try. I opened Volume Control again and for soem reason went to 'Switches' and saw the IEC958 Capture Monitor was ticked. Don't ask why but I unticked it and there was sound! As I don't know what an IEC958 does it was just luck, but it might be worth adding to your list of dumb things people have done and check here first. 
Regards
greyghost http://ubuntuforums.org/images/smilies/icon_redface.gif

----------


## pneaveill

> Hi
> From a very new newbie
> I have been tinkering with the sound system ( I needed to edit some files) was trying the best program to use. I was in Volume Control when all the sound stopped! ...  I opened Volume Control again and for soem reason went to 'Switches' and saw the IEC958 Capture Monitor was ticked. Don't ask why but I unticked it and there was sound! As I don't know what an IEC958 does it was just luck, but it might be worth adding to your list of dumb things people have done and check here first. 
> Regards


 Not sure how helpful this will be towards answering the questions raised, but perhaps I can move us toward something, then allow someone with a bit more experience fill-in/clarify some details. A simple google shows many results. One of which is http://www.bnoack.com/index.html?htt...ata/SPDIF.htmlIEC958 is a SPDIF 'Sony/Philips Digital Interface' As I understand it, without some difficulty, you cannot run both analog and digital on the same card.

----------


## CassioBunana

Hi guys...the same problem as many of us! no sound at all...my laptop (Centrino mobile with integrated sound card) stopped to work and no chance to make it good again!
I've followed exactly LordRaiden guide but I got a worse situation than before: now also aplay doesn't recognize my card. These are some informations:




> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
>         Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH: Unknown device 1033
>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
>         Memory at <unassigned> (32-bit, prefetchable)
>         Capabilities: <available only to root>
> 
> 0000:00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
>         Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH: Unknown device 1033
>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
> ...


trying to load module got:



> andrea@cassioli:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12$ sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
> Password:
> FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/updates/alsa/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> WARNING: Error running install command for snd_pcm
> WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/updates/alsa/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/updates/alsa/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)


I've tried both getting alsa from fresh distribution either compiling from alsa-projects...any idea?

Andrea

----------


## Rippy

Ok, this is odd. My Ubuntu was running fine, got my ATI graphics working and put some games in, I was happy. Then the sound randomly stopped working. I noticed it and found this topic, however reinstalling the drivers deleted every crucial package from my install. Basically, this thread destroyed my Ubuntu install >_> So I reinstalled and voila, the sound has decided to stop working again. I don't get it!

Result of aplay -l:


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 3/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 1: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

lspci -v gives me this for the audio section:


```
0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 7061
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 209
        I/O ports at e500 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>
```

Both times have happened shortly after I installed my v8.28.8 ATI drivers, but I vaguely remember it happenening even earlier than that.

Also, I'm running a fully updated Dapper Drake. And my speakers are fine, because when I slide in my Windows hdd (hdd bays ftw) in, it runs sound beautifully.

----------


## jliedeka

I just wanted to say thanks for the guide.  It helped!

I finally upgraded my laptop from Breezy to Dapper.  I used the method where I replaced the sources.list and ran a dist-upgrade.  As usual, my sound and advanced ALPS featues went bye-bye.

I was seeing errors in /var/log/dmesg for every snd module it tried to load.  I first tried compiling new drivers.  No joy.  Then I tried the purge trick.  Not only did that work, it got rid of a few pesky gnome things I don't use.  I had to reinstall gdm but no big.

On reboot, I heard the drums echoing tonight.  Or something.  Apologies to Toto.

     Jim

----------


## Rippy

I - don't - get it. Today I boot up Ubuntu and the sound works perfectly.

I'm using a hard drive bay to switch from windows to linux. The bay allows me to interchange hard drives, so i have one for each OS (it's set as the primary drive obviously). Could this have something to do with it? I know Windows and Ubuntu read the system clock differently (if I set the time correctly in Ubuntu, Windows' clock will be 4 hours late, and vice-versa), could they do something similar with sound? Or is Ubuntu just acting up?

----------


## pneaveill

Did anyone else lose sound capabilities with this latest dapper upgrade this morning? What was in that thing that whacked my sound drivers? Worked fine before it and crapped after it. :d'oh!:  Running diagnostics now on my machine.          Bug #60592 

==============================
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...

0000:00:12.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
        Subsystem: Creative Labs: Unknown device 100a
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at 2080 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
Password:
WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error running install command for snd_pcm
WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_ca0106 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/pci/ca0106/snd-ca0106.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) :Brick wall:

----------


## ewoox

It seems i got it back... try this...

CC=gcc-4.0
export CC

and then compile alsa from alsa-project

----------


## rgmussel

Unfortunately, I am having the same problem in Dapper. I hope someone posts a solution to this problem soon, and I'm hoping that if more people clammer about it, developers will take more interest.

Ross

----------


## pinballkid

I've being trying to get my intel-hda soundcard on my laptop working for quite some time now and I thought I'd try something different.

I bought myself a cheap little usb sound card (the kind where you plug your headphones into the back) and I'd like to see if I can get sound out of it.

I've been through the guide, and have just finished compiling and installing the alsa drivers from source. The card doesn't show up when I do aplay -l.

lsusb has this to say about the card:



> aBus 001 Device 002: ID 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapters a sound card


Checking the alsa-project page, I saw that the only two drivers associated with CMedia were cmi8330 and cmipci

I configured the alsa source with the cmi8330 card, and installed, but when I try to modprobe it I get:




> FATAL: Error inserting snd_cmi8330 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/updates/alsa/isa/snd-cmi8330.ko): No such device


It seems like the device isnt being found, possibly because it is a usb device.

Any suggestions?

----------


## jjlido

Hi, 

I tried all the steps mentioned abobe but I still have no sound

if I type aplay -l i get
aplay: device_list:221: nessuna scheda audio trovata. 
(italian message forn no audiocard found)

but I can see it in lspci:
0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02).

anybody can help me?

many thanks in advance

----------


## camorri

Thank-you for your effort in creating this very useful tutorial. With it I have been able to get sound out of my old Compaq Presario 1245 laptop. The sound card is an ESS1869 ( ISA ) card. Form the hardware documentation  on Compaq ( HP ) site, I found out the card uses irq 5, dma 0 or dma1 and port 0x220. 

From the ALSA site I found the card is supported with the snd-es18xx driver. In order to get things going, I edited /etc/modules and added a line at the bottom 'snd-es18xx' ( no quotes ). I created a file called /etc/modprobe.d/sound and addeda line, 

options snd-es18xx isapnp=0 port=0x220 irq=5 dma1=1

and then I ran the command 'update-modules' and booted the system On re-boot the tom toms played. :Boo hoo!:  

The only suggestion I have for the document is to create a section for legacy ISA cards. If the one example were not there, I wouldn't have had a clew on how to get it going. BTW, this is on a new install of xubuntu 6.06. Sound worked on breezy but not until I did the above on 6.06. 

Once again, thank-you for your effort.

----------


## Techman010

It finally works everytime I boot( not just some of the time).  Nice Guide.

Thanks.

----------


## escape

I had sound working with all defaults (esd?) but I wanted to get an equalizer so I experimented with alsa/oss/jack. Now I have no sound whatsoever  :Boo hoo!:  . I've run through this guide, down to compiling drivers, and everything installed properly, it seems. But aplay -l gives device_list:221: no soundcards found... 
lspci -v does bring up my soundcard still:

```
robert@ubuntu:~$ sudo lspci -v | grep -A 7 Mult
0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: IBM: Unknown device 0567
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at 1c00 [size=256]
        I/O ports at 1880 [size=64]
        Memory at a8000800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
        Memory at a8000400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
```

Unfortunately alsamixer gives me: 
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

I may be missing some packages, as I tried installing a number of things and uninstalling/purging many others to remove alsa and just use esd again. I'm not sure what I need anymore. 

My sound card is the intel ICH6, which I think corresponds to snd-hda-intel. If it helps:

```
robert@ubuntu:~$ lsmod |  grep snd
snd_hda_intel          20080  0
snd_hda_codec         101088  1 snd_hda_intel
snd_pcm               108388  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
snd_timer              28516  1 snd_pcm
snd                    69324  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer
soundcore              10784  2 kfusd,snd
snd_page_alloc         11912  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

Package list (is something missing?)

```
robert@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l | grep alsa | tr -s ' ' | cut -d' ' -f2
alsa-base
alsa-modules-2.6.15-27-686
alsa-oss
alsa-source
alsa-tools
alsa-tools-gui
alsa-utils
alsamixergui
gnome-alsamixer
gstreamer0.10-alsa
gstreamer0.8-alsa
libbio2jack0
libbio2jack0-dev
libclalsadrv-dev
libclalsadrv1
libesd-alsa0
libpt-plugins-alsa
libsdl1.2debian-alsa
python2.4-alsaaudio
vlc-plugin-alsa
```

and

```
robert@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l | grep esd | tr -s ' ' | cut -d' ' -f2
gstreamer0.10-esd
gstreamer0.8-esd
libesd-alsa0
libesd0
libesd0-dev
vlc-plugin-esd
```

Basically I can modprobe my soundcard but not aplay -l it.

----------


## pneaveill

Pinballkid:

Been thinking about this for a couple days.  Goofy thought that I am willing to be wrong on: Is the USB sound card being seen perhaps as a CD or other media type, rather than a sound card device?

----------


## pinballkid

> Pinballkid:
> 
> Been thinking about this for a couple days.  Goofy thought that I am willing to be wrong on: Is the USB sound card being seen perhaps as a CD or other media type, rather than a sound card device?


Amazingly I've just put my usb sound card in today and a little popup comes up and tells me that a sound card has been detected and I should change the settings in sound preference! woot!

This never happened before, so perhaps it has something to do with the latest kernel upgrade. Whatever the reason it is definitely a good thing, as my usb sound card is now being detected and is listed when I run aplay -l:




> stephen@stephen:~$ aplay -l
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 1: default [C-Media USB Headphone Set  ], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


Unfortunately still no sound though, though I have yet to go through the guide again. I have unmuted the channels and I'm seeing flashing lights on the device when I play music so I must be cose.  :Very Happy:

----------


## escape

I fixed my problem above by removing some jack dependencies., so please ignore now.

----------


## Amorphous_Snake

I once had a problem with audio (probably after a kernel update), I installed a fresh copy of alsa-mixer as indicated in the guide and it didn't solve the problem. But the probelm just got solved all by itself!

Now I have the same problem again. I don't remember what exactly I did last time because I did nothing! So, I tried reinstalling a fresh copy of alsa as in the guide. I also compiled a driver (my first Linux compilation!) and still it didn't work. 

I now get an error with "sudo modprobe snd-" saying "FATAL: Module snd_ not found."

I have all the volumes maxed out in alsa-mixer. And the strange thing is that a program like Beep used to say that another program is occupying my card. Now it stopped saying so, but I still have no audio.

The audio is not completely lost. Say for a 5 minute song, I get audio for about half a second, but this happens randomly and not at a specific place and doesn't happen everytime.

I am a Linux beginner by the way.

----------


## gchacon

I am a real newbie to ubuntu and need help with my sound card.
When I first installed drapper drake it did not recognize my internal sound card. I read that ISA cards are not supported by UBUNTU, so i went to the store and bought another sound card and put it in. But then again, ubuntu did not recognize it automatically, so what I did was follow this guide and when I write "aplay -l " into the terminal, I get that the sound card has been installed, and even the alsamixer shows me volume controls and volume icon on the desktop works, but when I run anything to do with sound, even a flash player, the program, being firefox or any music player, breaks down and makes the program crash.  I have to go into the system monitor to shut that process down.   I think I might have messed up somewhere around the module part, because that was when everything started to get stuck, before then the video or flash would work without sound, but now it does not let the video run at all.
this is what the module looks like: 
lp
psmouse
snd-cs46xx
that last one cs46xx is my sound card driver. it is supposed to be the one that works for my sound card, but then I went to the sound card company's website and found that they had a driver for linux, but they have their install instructions too hard for me to understand. 
here is a copy of what they say, I should do. But I get lost on step 1. 

STEPS TO BUILD DRIVER
==================================================  ==============================

  1. Backup the Config.in and Makefile in the sound driver directory
     (/usr/src/linux/driver/sound).
     The Configure.help provide help when you config driver in step
     4, please backup the original one (/usr/src/linux/Document) and
     copy this file.
     The cmpci is document for the driver in detail, please copy it
     to /usr/src/linux/Document/sound so you can refer it. Backup if
     there is already one.

  2. Extract the tar file by 'tar xvzf cmpci-xx.tar.gz' in the above
     directory.

  3. Change directory to /usr/src/linux

  4. Config cm8338 driver by 'make menuconfig', 'make config' or
     'make xconfig' command.

  5. Please select Sound Card (CONFIG_SOUND=m) support and CMPCI
     driver (CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI=m) as modules. Resident mode not tested.
     For driver option, please refer 'DRIVER PARAMETER'

  6. Compile the kernel if necessary.

  7. Compile the modules by 'make modules'.

  8. Install the modules by 'make modules_install'


INSTALL DRIVER
==================================================  ==============================

  1. Before first time to run the driver, create module dependency by
     'depmod -a'

  2. To install the driver manually, enter 'modprobe cmpci'.

  3. Driver installation for various distributions:

    a. Slackware 4.0
       Add the 'modprobe cmpci' command in your /etc/rc.d/rc.modules
       file.so you can start the driver automatically each time booting.

    b. Caldera OpenLinux 2.2
       Use LISA to load the cmpci module.

    c. RedHat 6.0 and S.u.S.E. 6.1
       Add following command in /etc/conf.modules:

       alias sound cmpci

	also visit http://www.cmedia.com.tw for installation instruction.



Therefore, if anyone can help me, I would be very grateful, because for a straight month I have not heard a single thing from my computer. And I have tried a lot more things than I write here and nothing has worked so please help.  Maybe its something simple because I think I am very close on making it work, but then again I am so new at this ubuntu drapper drake that I do not even know even why some things dont work. So thanks for the help. 

Chaco

----------


## fieldstone

> I now get an error with "sudo modprobe snd-" saying "FATAL: Module snd_ not found."
> 
> I have all the volumes maxed out in alsa-mixer. And the strange thing is that a program like Beep used to say that another program is occupying my card. Now it stopped saying so, but I still have no audio.
> 
> The audio is not completely lost. Say for a 5 minute song, I get audio for about half a second, but this happens randomly and not at a specific place and doesn't happen everytime.
> 
> I am a Linux beginner by the way.


I'm not sure how much this will help, but "sudo modprobe snd-" doesn't work for anyone - you have to use the name of the appropriate sound module, such as, "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" (that's the one my computer uses). If you type "sudo modprobe snd-" and then hit tab, you'll get a list of all possible matches that start with "snd-".

----------


## FOSman

Regarding the instructions for getting ALSA drivers from a fresh kernel, after following all three steps, I found I could no longer boot to the *X*ubuntu desktop.  Just so you know it's not a typo, I'll repeat.  That's Xubuntu, with an X.

I wasn't sure if I could simply modify the Gnome fix to read:


```
sudo apt-get install gdm xubuntu-desktop
```

The reason I didn't do that was I didn't know if gdm  was specific to the Gnome desktop.  If it was, I was worried I could hork my system, and I didn't want to do that.  So instead I did the following:


```
sudo aptitude update
sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
```

I got that from another thread (where someone couldn't get the original fix to work for their Gnome desktop, but for the life of me, I can't find that thread now).  The reason I used gdm at the end was that I saw during the install that gdm was also installed, so at that point I figured it would be safe.

I wanted to point this out since A) I'm a newbie and it was not obvious to me if this would work (Gnome is not XFCE, right?); and B) some other newbie like me may be running Xubuntu and completely overlook this solution (like I almost did).

And yes, my sound problem is now fixed.  :Cool:   Thank you, LordRaiden, for the amazing guide!  It's exactly what I needed.

----------


## singedwings

I followed the suggestions in the guide, set my levels in alsamixer and excecuted "sudo alsactl store 0" to save the settings. However when I restart the sound reverts to only coming out of the left speaker. If I then run alsamixer again the levels are how I set them, but the sound does not play as the level settings suggest until I actually adjust one of the settings and then bingo the sound works.

Any idea how to solve this? Thx. :Shocked: 

PS I am using Xubuntu.

----------


## pneaveill

> I am a real newbie to ubuntu and need help with my sound card.


First, let me say welcome to the community and the forums. Might suggest you swing by http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Compre...olutions_Guide and do a bit of reading.

Second, creative labs products, although quite popular in the M$ world, are less than user-friendly to linux people. What might be helpful is if we knew exactly which card you have, so we can make certain of which card you have and which drivers you need. Not sure if knew, or not, but  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/notes-full.php#cs46xx  has quite a bit of research into a variety of chips and is often less techie than CL. Looking at the ALSA site, I don't see that particular card in the matrix there. What sometimes helps is to run it something like SB16 or such.

Third (and probably more important to you), if you give us the exact card, kernel, and all that, then we can start working with you.

Let us know.

Paul

----------


## jubilee33

LordRaiden, thanks for the comprehensive guide.  I have already learned a lot from the Ubuntu forums.

Well, I have read through many posts but haven't seen anything that can solve the problem.  First I followed the General Help from step (1) to (4) all with success.  No error at all and my soundcard was detected, module loaded and everything but after doing alsamixer settings there was still no sound.  Rebooted and still no sound.  So I went on to Alsa driver compilation, first with alsa-source.  I didn't encounter any difficulty or error but there was no sound.  Next I tried compiling a driver from alsa-project and I got the same no-error-but-no-sound result.  Finally, I had to try getting a driver from a "fresh" kernel.  There was no change after trying alsamixer and saving the settings and then rebooted.  However, after the reboot, the soundcard disappeared when I did "aplay -l", and it seemed permanent.  I haven't been able to see any soundcard ever since.

I also tried to find a file called .asoundrc in the home folder.  There was none.  I checked /etc/group and my username was listed after audio.  Furthermore, I added "--with-isapnp=yes" to the ./configure line since my card is an ISA one.  All to no avail.  I got no soundcard detected.

I am really stuck now.  What I don't understand is why the soundcard will stop to be detected.  What should I do next?  Every piece of hardware in my laptop is a real hassle so far.  Hopefully I don't have to do a reinstallation of Ubuntu Dapper.

I put some outputs below.  Please help me see whether there is anything I can fix.

aplay -l


```
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...
```

I used to see a card 0 until I tried to get a driver from a "fresh" kernel.

lspci -v


```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2a01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a3f (prog-if 00 [ Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff
        Memory behind bridge: c0000000-c00fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a36 (prog-if 00 [ Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: c0100000-c01fffff
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a38 (prog-if 00 [ Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI 4379 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 209
        I/O ports at 8438 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 8454 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 8430 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 8450 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 8400 [size=16]
        Memory at c0507000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
        Expansion ROM at 40000000 [disabled] [size=512K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 225
        Memory at c0504000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 225
        Memory at c0505000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller  (rev 80) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 225
        Memory at c0506000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 83)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel
        I/O ports at 8410 [size=16]
        Memory at c0507400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE C ontroller ATI (rev 80) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 217
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at 8420 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:14.2 0403: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        Memory at c0500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=64
        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff
        Memory behind bridge: f0200000-f02fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0300000-f03fffff

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a6 2 (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2a01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 11
        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]
        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Expansion ROM at c0020000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 UART (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 1360
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 217
        Memory at c0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:08:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 00f7 (rev 02) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 300b
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 177
        Memory at f0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Memory at c0202000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:08:0a.2 0805: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7120 (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 300b
        Flags: slow devsel, IRQ 177
        Memory at c0202800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:08:0a.3 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7130 (rev 0 1)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 300b
        Flags: slow devsel, IRQ 11
        Memory at c0201000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:08:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C /8139C+ (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2ba0
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 233
        I/O ports at a000 [size=256]
        Memory at c0202c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>
```

lsmod | grep snd


```
snd_atiixp             22188  0
snd_ac97_codec        101024  1 snd_atiixp
snd_ac97_bus            2400  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm_oss            65312  0
snd_mixer_oss          20768  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm               108388  3 snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_timer              28516  1 snd_pcm
snd                    69324  6 snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
soundcore              10784  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         11912  2 snd_atiixp,snd_pcm
```

dmesg | grep snd
I cannot produce anything from this.  Silent response. Strange, right??

alsamixer


```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

That's the only response I get from alsamixer now.

Thank you very much.  :Confused:

----------


## LordRaiden

Your sound card module seems to be loaded in in lsmod.
Paste in the entire contents of 

```
dmesg
```

.

----------


## jubilee33

Out of sheer desperation and neccesity, I had to reinstall Ubuntu Dapper.  Now my soundcard is detected after every reboot but there is still no sound.

aplay -l


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC861 Digital [ALC861 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

lsmod | grep snd


```
snd_atiixp             21324  0
snd_ac97_codec        100224  1 snd_atiixp
snd_ac97_bus            2400  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_hda_intel          20468  1
snd_hda_codec         166096  1 snd_hda_intel
snd_pcm_oss            56448  0
snd_mixer_oss          20544  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                96708  5 snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_timer              26884  1 snd_pcm
snd                    60004  10 snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
soundcore              10784  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         11304  3 snd_atiixp,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

lspci -v


```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2a01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a3f (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff
        Memory behind bridge: c0000000-c00fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a36 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: c0100000-c01fffff
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a38 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI 4379 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 209
        I/O ports at 8438 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 8454 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 8430 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 8450 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 8400 [size=16]
        Memory at c0507000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
        Expansion ROM at 40000000 [disabled] [size=512K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 225
        Memory at c0504000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 225
        Memory at c0505000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 225
        Memory at c0506000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 83)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel
        I/O ports at 8410 [size=16]
        Memory at c0507400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI (rev 80) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 217
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at 8420 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:14.2 0403: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 217
        Memory at c0500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=64
        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff
        Memory behind bridge: f0200000-f02fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0300000-f03fffff

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a62 (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2a01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 11
        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]
        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Expansion ROM at c0020000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 UART (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 1360
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 217
        Memory at c0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:08:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 00f7 (rev 02) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 300b
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 177
        Memory at f0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Memory at c0202000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:08:0a.2 0805: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7120 (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 300b
        Flags: slow devsel, IRQ 177
        Memory at c0202800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:08:0a.3 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7130 (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 300b
        Flags: slow devsel, IRQ 11
        Memory at c0201000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:08:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2ba0
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 233
        I/O ports at a000 [size=256]
        Memory at c0202c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>
```

dmesg | grep snd
Still no result.

----------


## jubilee33

Oh, sorry, the result of dmesg.



```
[17179569.184000] Linux version 2.6.15-27-686 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 02:13:27 UTC 2006
[17179569.184000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000037e80000 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000037e80000 - 0000000037e93000 (ACPI data)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000037e93000 - 0000000037f00000 (ACPI NVS)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000037f00000 - 0000000038000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.
[17179569.184000] 894MB LOWMEM available.
[17179569.184000] found SMP MP-table at 000f85b0
[17179569.184000] On node 0 totalpages: 228992
[17179569.184000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   Normal zone: 224896 pages, LIFO batch:31
[17179569.184000]   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000] DMI present.
[17179569.184000] ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f8580
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x37e8d820
[17179569.184000] ACPI: FADT (v001 ATI    Bonefish 0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x37e92ef2
[17179569.184000] ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD         APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x37e92f66
[17179569.184000] ACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x37e92fc4
[17179569.184000] ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050228) @ 0x37e8d854
[17179569.184000] ACPI: DSDT (v001    ATI    SB450 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008
[17179569.184000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[17179569.184000] Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
[17179569.184000] Processor #1 6:14 APIC version 20
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[17179569.184000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23[17179569.184000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)
[17179569.184000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[17179569.184000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[17179569.184000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 38000000:a8000000)
[17179569.184000] Built 1 zonelists
[17179569.184000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7 ro quiet splash
[17179569.184000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)
[17179569.184000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)
[17179569.184000] Initializing CPU#0
[17179569.184000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)
[17179569.184000] Detected 1600.422 MHz processor.
[17179569.184000] Using pmtmr for high-res timesource
[17179569.184000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[17179570.452000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[17179570.452000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)[17179570.492000] Memory: 895968k/915968k available (2115k kernel code, 19452k reserved, 595k data, 332k init, 0k highmem)
[17179570.492000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.
[17179570.572000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3206.69 BogoMIPS (lpj=6413396)
[17179570.572000] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[17179570.572000] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[17179570.572000] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[17179570.572000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179570.572000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179570.572000] monitor/mwait feature present.
[17179570.572000] using mwait in idle threads.
[17179570.572000] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K
[17179570.572000] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K
[17179570.572000] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled
[17179570.572000] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179570.572000] mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)
[17179570.572000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[17179570.572000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[17179570.572000] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[17179570.588000] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[17179570.588000] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[17179571.840000] Freeing initrd memory: 6809k freed
[17179571.872000] ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!
[17179572.284000] CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz stepping 08
[17179572.284000] SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code
[17179572.288000] Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000
[17179572.300000] Initializing CPU#1
[17179572.380000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3200.46 BogoMIPS (lpj=6400932)
[17179572.380000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179572.380000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179572.380000] monitor/mwait feature present.
[17179572.380000] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K
[17179572.380000] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K
[17179572.380000] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled
[17179572.380000] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179572.380000] CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz stepping 08
[17179572.380000] Total of 2 processors activated (6407.16 BogoMIPS).
[17179572.380000] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs
[17179572.380000] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[17179572.524000] checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.
[17179572.528000] Brought up 2 CPUs
[17179572.528000] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[17179572.528000] EISA bus registered
[17179572.528000] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[17179572.548000] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd5c4, last bus=10
[17179572.548000] PCI: Using MMCONFIG
[17179572.548000] ACPI: Subsystem revision 20051216
[17179572.556000] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[17179572.556000] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[17179572.556000] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[17179572.556000] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[17179572.560000] PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1
[17179572.560000] Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0
[17179572.560000] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4
[17179572.560000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[17179572.568000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB4_._PRT]
[17179572.568000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB6_._PRT]
[17179572.572000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.572000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.572000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.572000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.572000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.572000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.576000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.576000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.576000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 5 7) *0, disabled.
[17179572.576000] ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 3) interrupt mode.
[17179572.576000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]
[17179572.576000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]
[17179572.580000] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[17179572.580000] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[17179572.584000] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices
[17179572.584000] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[17179572.584000] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[17179572.584000] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
[17179572.584000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:06.0
[17179572.584000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:06.0
[17179572.616000] pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x1080-0x1080 has been reserved
[17179572.616000] pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x200-0x20f has been reserved
[17179572.616000] pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x220-0x22f has been reserved
[17179572.616000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
[17179572.616000]   IO window: 9000-9fff
[17179572.616000]   MEM window: c0000000-c00fffff
[17179572.616000]   PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff
[17179572.616000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0
[17179572.616000]   IO window: disabled.
[17179572.616000]   MEM window: c0100000-c01fffff
[17179572.616000]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[17179572.616000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0
[17179572.616000]   IO window: disabled.
[17179572.616000]   MEM window: disabled.
[17179572.616000]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[17179572.616000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4
[17179572.616000]   IO window: a000-afff
[17179572.616000]   MEM window: f0200000-f02fffff
[17179572.616000]   PREFETCH window: f0300000-f03fffff
[17179572.616000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64
[17179572.616000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64
[17179572.616000] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[17179572.616000] audit(1159193148.612:1): initialized
[17179572.616000] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[17179572.616000] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[17179572.616000] Initializing Cryptographic API
[17179572.616000] io scheduler noop registered
[17179572.616000] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[17179572.616000] io scheduler deadline registered
[17179572.616000] io scheduler cfq registered
[17179572.616000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64
[17179572.616000] pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a36:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS
[17179572.616000] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[17179572.616000] Allocate Port Service[pcie00]
[17179572.616000] Allocate Port Service[pcie01]
[17179572.616000] Allocate Port Service[pcie03]
[17179572.620000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64
[17179572.620000] pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a38:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS
[17179572.620000] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[17179572.620000] Allocate Port Service[pcie00]
[17179572.620000] Allocate Port Service[pcie01]
[17179572.620000] Allocate Port Service[pcie03]
[17179572.620000] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[17179572.976000] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[17179573.012000] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12
[17179573.012000] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[17179573.012000] i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.
[17179573.016000] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179573.016000] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179573.016000] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179573.016000] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179573.016000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[17179573.016000] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[17179573.020000] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[17179573.020000] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[17179573.020000] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
[17179573.020000] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[17179573.020000] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[17179573.020000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[17179573.020000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
[17179573.020000] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[17179573.020000] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[17179573.064000] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[17179573.064000] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)
[17179573.064000] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)
[17179573.068000] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[17179573.068000] TCP reno registered
[17179573.068000] TCP bic registered
[17179573.068000] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[17179573.068000] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[17179573.068000] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[17179573.068000] Starting balanced_irq
[17179573.068000] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[17179573.068000] ACPI wakeup devices:
[17179573.068000]  PB2  PB3  PB4  PB6  PB7  P2P AZLA
[17179573.068000] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[17179573.068000] Freeing unused kernel memory: 332k freed
[17179573.164000] vga16fb: initializing
[17179573.164000] vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000
[17179573.196000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0
[17179573.224000] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x25
[17179573.224000] fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
[17179574.256000] Capability LSM initialized
[17179574.372000] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C3[C3])
[17179574.372000] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)
[17179574.372000] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C3[C3])
[17179574.372000] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)
[17179574.376000] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (51 C)
[17179575.112000] SCSI subsystem initialized
[17179575.112000] ACPI: bus type scsi registered
[17179575.112000] libata version 1.20 loaded.
[17179575.116000] sata_sil 0000:00:12.0: version 0.9
[17179575.116000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:12.0 (0005 -> 0007)
[17179575.116000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 209
[17179575.116000] ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF887E080 ctl 0xF887E08A bmdma 0xF887E000 irq 209
[17179575.116000] ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF887E0C0 ctl 0xF887E0CA bmdma 0xF887E008 irq 209
[17179575.484000] ata1: dev 0 cfg 00:045a 49:0f00 82:746b 83:7f69 84:4063 85:f469 86:3d49 87:4063 88:203f 93:0000
[17179575.484000] ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 117210240 sectors: LBA48
[17179575.484000] sata_get_dev_handle: SATA dev addr=0x120000, handle=0xdf909aa0[17179575.488000] ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100
[17179575.488000] sata_get_dev_handle: SATA dev addr=0x120000, handle=0xdf909aa0[17179575.492000] scsi0 : sata_sil
[17179575.696000] ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)
[17179575.696000] scsi1 : sata_sil
[17179575.696000]   Vendor: ATA       Model: HTS541060G9SA00   Rev: MB3O
[17179575.696000]   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05
[17179575.708000] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[17179575.708000] SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)
[17179575.708000] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
[17179575.708000] SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)
[17179575.708000] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
[17179575.708000]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >
[17179575.796000] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda
[17179576.204000] ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1
[17179576.204000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 217
[17179576.204000] ATIIXP: chipset revision 128
[17179576.204000] ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
[17179576.204000]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8420-0x8427, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio
[17179576.204000]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8428-0x842f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio
[17179576.204000] Probing IDE interface ide0...
[17179576.940000] hda: TSSTcorpCDW/DVD TS-L462C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[17179577.612000] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
[17179577.660000] Probing IDE interface ide1...
[17179578.244000] hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1536kB Cache, UDMA(33)
[17179578.244000] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[17179578.892000] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
[17179578.896000] usbcore: registered new driver hub
[17179578.900000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 225
[17179578.900000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller
[17179578.900000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[17179578.900000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 225, io mem 0xc0506000
[17179578.900000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[17179578.912000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179578.912000] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[17179578.948000] ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
[17179578.948000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 225
[17179578.948000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller
[17179578.972000] ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'
[17179579.016000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[17179579.016000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 225, io mem 0xc0504000
[17179579.020000] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179579.020000] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[17179579.124000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 225
[17179579.124000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller
[17179579.124000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[17179579.124000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 225, io mem 0xc0505000
[17179579.128000] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179579.128000] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[17179579.232000] ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>
[17179579.232000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:0a.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
[17179579.232000] ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!
[17179579.284000] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[177]  MMIO=[f0200000-f02007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]
[17179579.316000] Probing IDE interface ide1...
[17179579.920000] Attempting manual resume
[17179579.956000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[17179579.956000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[17179580.556000] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00030d4120002339]
[17179589.052000] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[17179590.996000] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[17179591.000000] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[17179591.216000] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
[17179591.272000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 217
[17179591.580000] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
[17179591.580000] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7
[17179591.580000] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>
[17179591.616000] bcm43xx driver
[17179591.636000] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC861, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
[17179591.836000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 217
[17179591.836000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64
[17179592.016000] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input1
[17179592.088000] 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27
[17179592.088000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:0b.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 233
[17179592.088000] eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8a66c00, 00:03:0d:46:f5:b4, IRQ 233
[17179592.088000] eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'
[17179592.108000] 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)
[17179592.168000] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000
[17179592.208000] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input2
[17179592.208000] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.10
[17179592.208000] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
[17179592.208000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:0a.2[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
[17179592.236000] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'
[17179592.300000] sdhci: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x00001010
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Present:  0x01fa0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Power:    0x00000000 | Blk gap:  0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Walk up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Timeout:  0x0000000e | Int stat: 0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Int enab: 0x01ff00cf | Sig enab: 0x01ff00cf
[17179592.300000] sdhci: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Caps:     0x038021a1 | Max curr: 0x00ffffff
[17179592.300000] sdhci: ===========================================
[17179592.348000] mmc0: SDHCI at 0xc0202800 irq 177 DMA
[17179592.352000] ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output
[17179592.988000] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[17179593.040000] sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>
[17179593.040000] ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)
[17179593.040000] ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance
[17179593.136000] Adding 979924k swap on /dev/sda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:979924k
[17179593.200000] EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal
[17179593.480000] md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27
[17179593.480000] md: bitmap version 4.39
[17179594.200000] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[17179594.276000] device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[17179595.016000] cdrom: open failed.
[17179595.420000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[17179595.420000] EXT3 FS on sda9, internal journal
[17179595.420000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[17179595.492000] NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/O MODULE].
[17179595.584000] NTFS volume version 3.1.
[17179595.628000] NTFS volume version 3.1.
[17179595.660000] NTFS volume version 3.1.
[17179596.648000] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)
[17179596.668000] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)
[17179596.820000] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[17179596.820000] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[17179596.820000] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]
[17179596.820000] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]
[17179596.992000] ibm_acpi: ec object not found
[17179597.048000] pcc_acpi: loading...
[17179597.212000] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
[17179601.644000] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[17179602.056000] apm: BIOS not found.
[17179606.108000] eth1: link down
[17179606.560000] SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 20:03:7f:1f:16:56
[17179606.728000] hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
[17179606.816000] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[17179606.816000] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[17179606.816000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
[17179606.816000] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
[17179606.844000] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8
[17179606.844000] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[17179606.844000] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[17179606.844000] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[17179606.884000] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
[17179606.884000] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[17179606.904000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[17179606.904000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[17179606.904000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7
[17179617.504000] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[17180221.552000] SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 20:03:7f:1f:16:56
[17180581.536000] SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 20:03:7f:1f:16:56
[17181601.488000] SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 20:03:7f:1f:16:56
[17181601.980000] SoftMAC: Authentication response received from 00:04:23:8f:5b:42 but no queue item exists.
[17181601.980000] SoftMAC: Authentication response received from 20:03:7f:1f:16:56 but no queue item exists.
[17181601.980000] ieee80211: eth0: IEEE80211_ASSOC_REQ received
```

Thank you for your help.

----------


## pinballkid

Its amazing! I have sound! Sort of...

For those that are interested in trying a similar route, I've just found that dapper now works with some usb sound card's (which probably also means that it works with some usb headphones). If you're completely stuck with your default sound card, like I am with my hda-intel on my laptop then using a cheap little usb sound card like the sort you get with usb headphones might be a good solution.

Mine is a C-Media chipset and works wonderfully after a reboot.

----------


## Tominator

I am a newbie and have never had sound operate at all on this computer. It's an IBM PIII desktop. I have spent quite a bit of time trying to get the sound card configured and even trying to find the correct soundcard on this system. At any rate I finally found this terrific guide. I failed all the way to the module assistant, which appeared to work perfectly. So, following the directions, I went back to step 4. At that point I get the following output..
 ltomdaniels@ltomdaniels:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
Password:
FATAL: Module snd_ not found.
ltomdaniels@ltomdaniels:~$

I wonder if anyone could guide me through this? Thanks in advance, Tom.

----------


## gchacon

> First, let me say welcome to the community and the forums. Might suggest you swing by http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Compre...olutions_Guide and do a bit of reading.
> 
> Second, creative labs products, although quite popular in the M$ world, are less than user-friendly to linux people. What might be helpful is if we knew exactly which card you have, so we can make certain of which card you have and which drivers you need. Not sure if knew, or not, but  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/notes-full.php#cs46xx  has quite a bit of research into a variety of chips and is often less techie than CL. Looking at the ALSA site, I don't see that particular card in the matrix there. What sometimes helps is to run it something like SB16 or such.
> 
> Third (and probably more important to you), if you give us the exact card, kernel, and all that, then we can start working with you.
> 
> Let us know.
> 
> Paul


Thank you so much for helping me out, the sound card is a internal 32-bit 4-channel PCI SOUND CARD. the ENM232-4C, according to the one page manual inside the box, it is has a CS4280 chipset should work with linux. Here is the webpage where one can find the drivers, that the ENCORE company, tells the user to use: http://www.encore-usa.com/driver.php?id=89&lang  , when you are there just click on multimedia and then on the ENM232-4C and it will display the linux driver.

Nonetheless, I did not use that one because the instructions upon download were extremely hard to follow.  I used the one in the ALSA project that works for the CS4280 chipset, that can be found here: 
http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc...s_Logic#matrix
Then I followed the instructions on this comprehensive sound guide, and supposedly it worked, because the terminal is showing me an installed sound card: 

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: CS46xx [Sound Fusion CS46xx], device 0: CS46xx [CS46xx]
  Subdevices: 30/31
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
  Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
  Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
  Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
  Subdevice #8: subdevice #8
  Subdevice #9: subdevice #9
  Subdevice #10: subdevice #10
  Subdevice #11: subdevice #11
  Subdevice #12: subdevice #12
  Subdevice #13: subdevice #13
  Subdevice #14: subdevice #14
  Subdevice #15: subdevice #15
  Subdevice #16: subdevice #16
  Subdevice #17: subdevice #17
  Subdevice #18: subdevice #18
  Subdevice #19: subdevice #19
  Subdevice #20: subdevice #20
  Subdevice #21: subdevice #21
  Subdevice #22: subdevice #22
  Subdevice #23: subdevice #23
  Subdevice #24: subdevice #24
  Subdevice #25: subdevice #25
  Subdevice #26: subdevice #26
  Subdevice #27: subdevice #27
  Subdevice #28: subdevice #28
  Subdevice #29: subdevice #29
  Subdevice #30: subdevice #30
card 0: CS46xx [Sound Fusion CS46xx], device 1: CS46xx - Rear [CS46xx - Rear]
  Subdevices: 31/31
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
  Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
  Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
  Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
  Subdevice #8: subdevice #8
  Subdevice #9: subdevice #9
  Subdevice #10: subdevice #10
  Subdevice #11: subdevice #11
  Subdevice #12: subdevice #12
  Subdevice #13: subdevice #13
  Subdevice #14: subdevice #14
  Subdevice #15: subdevice #15
  Subdevice #16: subdevice #16
  Subdevice #17: subdevice #17
  Subdevice #18: subdevice #18
  Subdevice #19: subdevice #19
  Subdevice #20: subdevice #20
  Subdevice #21: subdevice #21
  Subdevice #22: subdevice #22
  Subdevice #23: subdevice #23
  Subdevice #24: subdevice #24
  Subdevice #25: subdevice #25
  Subdevice #26: subdevice #26
  Subdevice #27: subdevice #27
  Subdevice #28: subdevice #28
  Subdevice #29: subdevice #29
  Subdevice #30: subdevice #30
card 0: CS46xx [Sound Fusion CS46xx], device 2: CS46xx - IEC958 [CS46xx - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

And when I run programs it supposedly is working and for example the XMMS music player runs music, but I cannot hear anything at all. 

Thanks for all the help guys. 

El Chaco 
 :Wink:

----------


## LordRaiden

> I am a newbie and have never had sound operate at all on this computer. It's an IBM PIII desktop. I have spent quite a bit of time trying to get the sound card configured and even trying to find the correct soundcard on this system. At any rate I finally found this terrific guide. I failed all the way to the module assistant, which appeared to work perfectly. So, following the directions, I went back to step 4. At that point I get the following output..
>  ltomdaniels@ltomdaniels:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
> Password:
> FATAL: Module snd_ not found.
> ltomdaniels@ltomdaniels:~$
> 
> I wonder if anyone could guide me through this? Thanks in advance, Tom.


You need to put in the name of your soundcard's module after the dash. For example, mine is a via82xx so I put in 

```
sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
```

A detailed guide of supported sound cards with corresponding linux modules is found here:  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/

----------


## Tominator

Thanks Gchacon, I installed 5.10 on this system last Dec. Basically I only used it to cruise the net a little. Truthfully, quite a few things did not work. But I did not need the sys. So, recently I decided to upgrade and it was an ordeal for me. Finally succeeded by finding a wipe Ubuntu command and reloaded from a new, (6.06) mailer disc. I must say I absolutely love the whole philosophy and idea that Ubuntu represents. In the last week I have spent some time learning something of linux. You asked for my kernal, I wrote as much as I thought might give you this info as it flashed by on the boot processs, 2.6.15.27-386. This computer is a 500MHz, 256MB, P3. What follows is some output I have generated recently.....dmesg....
[17179569.184000] Linux version 2.6.15-27-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006
[17179569.184000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fffd8c0 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000fffd8c0 - 000000000fffff00 (ACPI data)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000fffff00 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.
[17179569.184000] 255MB LOWMEM available.
[17179569.184000] On node 0 totalpages: 65533
[17179569.184000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   Normal zone: 61437 pages, LIFO batch:15
[17179569.184000]   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000] DMI 2.1 present.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 IBM                                   ) @ 0x000fdfe0
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 IBM    CDTPWSNV 0x00001000 IBM  0x00000000) @ 0x0ffffe80
[17179569.184000] ACPI: FADT (v001 IBM    CDTPWSNV 0x00001000 IBM  0x00000000) @ 0x0ffffe00
[17179569.184000] ACPI: DSDT (v001 IBM    CDTPWSNV 0x00001000 MSFT 0x01000007) @ 0x00000000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: BIOS age (1999) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI
[17179569.184000] ACPI: Disabling ACPI support
[17179569.184000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 10000000:eec00000)
[17179569.184000] Built 1 zonelists
[17179569.184000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
[17179569.184000] Local APIC disabled by BIOS (or by default) -- you can enable it with "lapic"
[17179569.184000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01201000)
[17179569.184000] Initializing CPU#0
[17179569.184000] PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)
[    0.000000] Detected 497.924 MHz processor.
[  123.326042] Using tsc for high-res timesource
[  123.327655] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[  123.328774] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[  123.329981] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[  123.362094] Memory: 249140k/262132k available (1976k kernel code, 12356k reserved, 606k data, 288k init, 0k highmem)
[  123.362109] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.
[  123.439063] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 997.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=1994265)
[  123.439173] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[  123.439204] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[  123.439253] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[  123.439569] CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
[  123.439596] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
[  123.439625] CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K
[  123.439635] CPU: L2 cache: 512K
[  123.439645] CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000
[  123.439701] mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)
[  123.439717] CPU: Intel Pentium III (Katmai) stepping 03
[  123.439731] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[  123.439741] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[  123.439754] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[  123.455663] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[  126.532040] Freeing initrd memory: 6617k freed
[  126.568400] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[  126.568498] EISA bus registered
[  126.569584] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd83c, last bus=1
[  126.569606] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[  126.570991] ACPI: Subsystem revision 20051216
[  126.571001] ACPI: Interpreter disabled.
[  126.571012] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[  126.571036] pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled
[  126.571048] PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...
[  126.571127] PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00fde50
[  126.571141] PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0x59fe, dseg 0xf0000
[  126.574788] PnPBIOS: 21 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 21 recorded by driver
[  126.574834] PCI: Probing PCI hardware
[  126.574846] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[  126.575334] PCI quirk: region fd00-fd3f claimed by PIIX4 ACPI
[  126.575348] PCI quirk: region fe00-fe0f claimed by PIIX4 SMB
[  126.575733] Boot video device is 0000:01:01.0
[  126.577147] PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 0000:00:02.0
[  126.583342] pnp: 00:0e: ioport range 0x370-0x371 has been reserved
[  126.583356] pnp: 00:0e: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
[  126.583373] pnp: 00:0f: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
[  126.583390] pnp: 00:10: ioport range 0xfd00-0xfd3f has been reserved
[  126.583402] pnp: 00:10: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe0f has been reserved
[  126.584305] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
[  126.584315]   IO window: disabled.
[  126.584328]   MEM window: f4000000-f7ffffff
[  126.584340]   PREFETCH window: 20000000-200fffff
[  126.586349] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[  126.586380] audit(1158768098.040:1): initialized
[  126.586737] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[  126.586813] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[  126.586997] Initializing Cryptographic API
[  126.587013] io scheduler noop registered
[  126.587035] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[  126.587052] io scheduler deadline registered
[  126.587096] io scheduler cfq registered
[  126.587109] Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.
[  126.587647] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[  126.687089] isapnp: Card 'Crystal Audio'
[  126.687101] isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total
[  126.762843] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303,PNP0f13] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[  126.764249] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[  126.764476] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[  126.764666] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[  126.764944] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[  126.765205] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[  126.774107] 00:12: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[  126.774631] 00:13: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[  126.776992] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[  126.777193] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[  126.777208] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
[  126.777683] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[  126.778346] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[  126.778405] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 7
[  126.778420] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[  126.778548] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[  126.800209] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0
[  126.821950] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[  126.822434] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
[  126.822718] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
[  126.823010] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)
[  126.823021] TCP reno registered
[  126.823282] TCP bic registered
[  126.823309] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[  126.823329] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[  126.823338] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[  126.823400] Using IPI Shortcut mode
[  126.823516] Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed
[  127.020365] vga16fb: initializing
[  127.020385] vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000
[  127.143832] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x25
[  127.143851] fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
[  128.282239] Capability LSM initialized
[  129.953459] PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.1
[  129.953500] PIIX4: chipset revision 1
[  129.953509] PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
[  129.953533]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfff0-0xfff7, BIOS settings: hda :Very Happy: MA, hdb :Razz: io
[  129.953571]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfff8-0xffff, BIOS settings: hdc :Very Happy: MA, hdd :Razz: io
[  129.953598] Probing IDE interface ide0...
[  130.240613] hda: WDC WD136AA, ATA DISK drive
[  130.577286] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
[  130.577752] Probing IDE interface ide1...

The following is i think some info on my card....
[ 126.587647] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[ 126.687089] isapnp: Card 'Crystal Audio'
[ 126.687101] isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total
[ 126.762843] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303,PNP0f13] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[ 126.764249] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[ 126.764476] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[ 126.764666] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[ 126.764944] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[ 126.765205] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[ 126.774107] 00:12: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[ 126.774631] 00:13: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A.........
and some output I generated tonight...
tomdaniels@ltomdaniels:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
Display all 156 possibilities? (y or n)
snd-ac97-bus        snd-ens1371         snd-opti93x
snd-ac97-codec      snd-es1688          snd-page-allocsnd-ad1816a         snd-es1688-lib      snd-pcm
snd-ad1816a-lib     snd-es18xx          snd-pcm-oss
snd-ad1848          snd-es1938          snd-pcxhr
snd-ad1848-lib      snd-es1968          snd-pdaudiocfsnd-ad1889          snd-es968           snd-pdplus
snd-ainstr-fm       snd-fm801           snd-portman2x4snd-ainstr-gf1      snd-gina20          snd-rawmidi
snd-ainstr-iw       snd-gina24          snd-riptide
snd-ainstr-simple   snd-gusclassic      snd-rme32
snd-ak4114          snd-gusextreme      snd-rme96
snd-ak4117          snd-gus-lib         snd-rme9652
snd-ak4531-codec    snd-gusmax          snd-rtctimer
snd-ak4xxx-adda     snd-gus-synth       snd-sb16
snd-ali5451         snd-hda-codec       snd-sb16-csp
snd-aloop           snd-hda-intel       snd-sb16-dsp
snd-als100          snd-hdsp            snd-sb8
snd-als4000         snd-hdspm           snd-sb8-dsp
snd-asihpi          snd-hwdep           snd-sbawe
snd-asihpi-lib      snd-i2c             snd-sb-commonsnd-atiixp          snd-ice1712         snd-seq
snd-atiixp-modem    snd-ice1724         snd-seq-deviceltomdaniels@ltomdaniels:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
I don't know if this is insufficient, or overkill, at any rate, it is the best I can provide at this point. Thanks for your help.
Tom
AIN'T UBUNTU COOL?

----------


## mrcanard

After rearranging the three devices that shared irq 11 your guide worked great!
Thanks,

----------


## almal

I have an older AMD-K6 based system with onboard sound (Avance als120 audio chip).  Ubuntu 6.06 does not recognize any sound card.

I have followed the Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide and believe that I successfully compiled alsa-drivers from source.

I then went back to step 4  input sudo modprobe snd- 

The reply is  --- FATAL: Module snd_ not found.

I tried  sudo modprobe snd-als100 and I was able to access the alsa mixer and did get some audio but the application froze after a few seconds. After reboot I am right back to no sound card found.

Thanks for your help.

Moved to new thread --als120 onboard sound not working

----------


## TrueJk7

Ok. I think I have exausted all my resources (the net, other linux geeks at work, and all troubleshooting processes I know) And Trying everything even on this freaking amazing (and the best on the net) guide on sound card help. So if anyone wants to help I will list the process of what I have done (as listed above) and the outcomes so hopefully someone can help me out here.

btw, I am logged in as root to do all of this

HP Omnibook 7100 (OLD)
256MB RAM
PII Processor
80GB HDD
Xubuntu 6.06
Sound Blaster 16 (foundout about that on a website.)
	1 Headphone Jack
	1 Microphone Jack
	1 Line-In Jack
	1 Volume Wheel

STEP #1: 
	Input


```
aplay -l
```

	Output


```
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...
```

STEP #2:
	Input


```
lspci -v
```

	Output


```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (AGP disabled) (rev 02)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        Memory at <unassigned> (32-bit, prefetchable)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage LT Pro (rev dc) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 0001
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 66
        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        I/O ports at f800 [size=256]
        Memory at fedff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Expansion ROM at 28000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: [5c] Power Management version 1

0000:00:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1250 (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 0001
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 10
        Memory at 28020000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=04, sec-latency=176
        Memory window 0: 20000000-21fff000 (prefetchable)
        Memory window 1: 22000000-23fff000
        I/O window 0: 00001000-000010ff
        I/O window 1: 00001400-000014ff
        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:00:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1250 (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 0001
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 10
        Memory at 28021000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=08, sec-latency=176
        Memory window 0: 24000000-25fff000 (prefetchable)
        Memory window 1: 26000000-27fff000
        I/O window 0: 00001800-000018ff
        I/O window 1: 00001c00-00001cff
        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        I/O ports at fcf0 [size=16]

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
        I/O ports at fcc0 [size=32]

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

0000:05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
        Memory at 26000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Memory at 26010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2
```

// So from what I can see, there is no sound card.
// As the directions states, I checked the Bios and I found no problem with them. I have the Sound Card Enabled.
// So did I miss something here?

STEP #3
	I went to the website and I found it "sb16"

STEP #4
	Input


```
modprobe snd-sb16
```

	Output


```
FATAL: Error inserting snd_sb16 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16.ko): No such device
```

// Since I have recieved a failure at this point I decided to move on to "Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel"

*Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel*
STEP #1
	Input 


```
apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
```

	Output


```
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
```

// *~Ouch. I dont think Errors are supposed to happen here (or ever).

STEP #2
	Input


```
apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
```

	Output


```
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
```

STEP #3 
	REBOOT!
	- Nothing was removed when I rebooted this time (I tried this entire guide once before and I did have to reinstall the xubuntu-desktop.

STEP #4
	Input


```
aplay -l
```

	Output


```
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...
```

// Since I got another fail I have to move on to the section "ALSA driver Compilation"

*ALSA driver Compilation*
STEP #1
	Input


```
apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source
```

	Output


```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
build-essential is already the newest version.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  linux-headers-2.6.15-27
Recommended packages:
  kernel-package fakeroot kernel-headers kernel-source kernel-source-2.4.27
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  alsa-source linux-headers-2.6.15-27 linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386 module-assistant
0 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
Need to get 10.2MB of archives.
After unpacking 82.4MB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe alsa-source 1.0.10-4ubuntu4 [2317kB]
Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main linux-headers-2.6.15-27 2.6.15-27.48 [6906kB]
Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe module-assistant 0.10.2 [73.9kB]
Get:4 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386 2.6.15-27.48 [857kB]
Fetched 10.2MB in 4m1s (42.0kB/s)
Preconfiguring packages ...
Selecting previously deselected package alsa-source.
(Reading database ... 71098 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking alsa-source (from .../alsa-source_1.0.10-4ubuntu4_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package linux-headers-2.6.15-27.
Unpacking linux-headers-2.6.15-27 (from .../linux-headers-2.6.15-27_2.6.15-27.48_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386.
Unpacking linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386 (from .../linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386_2.6.15-27.48_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package module-assistant.
Unpacking module-assistant (from .../module-assistant_0.10.2_all.deb) ...
Setting up alsa-source (1.0.10-4ubuntu4) ...

Setting up linux-headers-2.6.15-27 (2.6.15-27.48) ...

Setting up linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386 (2.6.15-27.48) ...
Setting up module-assistant (0.10.2) ...
```

STEP #2 
	Input 


```
dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
```

// Everything ran ok. I did not recieve one error message thoughout all the screens I went through

STEP #3
	Followed Directions exactly

STEP #4 
	Read the directions and followed them.

STEP #5
	Selected the Option for[*] sb16, then clicked on OK

STEP #6
	Input


```
module-assistant a-i   alsa-source
```

	// After all the work I got this text
	Output


```
Done with /usr/src/alsa-modules-2.6.15-27-386_1.0.10-4ubuntu4+2.6.15-27.48_i386.deb .
Selecting previously deselected package alsa-modules-2.6.15-27-386.
(Reading database ... 86410 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking alsa-modules-2.6.15-27-386 (from .../alsa-modules-2.6.15-27-386_1.0.10-4ubuntu4+2.6.15-27.48_i386.deb) ...
Setting up alsa-modules-2.6.15-27-386 (1.0.10-4ubuntu4+2.6.15-27.48) ...
You should now stop all applications using sound devices
and reload all ALSA sound modules.
```

STEP #7 (GENERAL HELP STEP #4)
	Input


```
modprobe snd-sb16
```

	Output


```
FATAL: Error inserting snd_sb16 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/updates/alsa/isa/sb/snd-sb16.ko): No such device
```

STEP# ??? It said to post a new thread. I have not found one like the one I am posting on there yet so If anyone can help out. PLEASE!!! It's about 4:15AM... I think I'm starting to get the coffee bean Joke. Gotta love being a newbie at this stuff. Thanks in advance!


EDIT ===
I did also read though the guide and did what Bo Rosén suggested iwht going into /etc/ and making a few changes. Still no results. 


```
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...
root@omni:~# lsmod | grep snd
snd_opl3_lib           11776  0
snd_sb16_dsp           11776  0
snd_pcm_oss            61728  0
snd_mixer_oss          19456  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                99080  2 snd_sb16_dsp,snd_pcm_oss
snd_timer              26500  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm
snd_page_alloc         11272  1 snd_pcm
snd_sb16_csp           21760  0
snd_sb_common          16512  2 snd_sb16_dsp,snd_sb16_csp
snd_hwdep               9760  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_sb16_csp
snd_mpu401_uart         8064  0
snd_rawmidi            26784  1 snd_mpu401_uart
snd_seq_device          8972  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi
snd                    62956  12 snd_opl3_lib,snd_sb16_dsp,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_sb16_csp,snd_sb_common,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
soundcore              10208  1 snd
```

EDIT ===


```
modprobe snd_sb16_dsp
```

 Helps if you put in the right information... still


```
aplay -l
```

----------


## Murwiz

This step fails for me:



```
$ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source
```

as it reports:



```
E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
```

----------


## TrueJk7

This may/not work for your problem.  :Think:  

In the Package Manager, Go to tools/options and then "Repositories" and check every one you see there. Say Ok. Then it will update. Usually the best option to do. 

Just to be safe you can go to the terminal and type in 



```
apt-get update
```

and your list of packages usually multiplies. 

Give it a shot

----------


## pneaveill

> So, following the directions, I went back to step 4. At that point I get the following output..
>  ltomdaniels@ltomdaniels:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
> Password:
> FATAL: Module snd_ not found.
> ltomdaniels@ltomdaniels:~$
> 
> I wonder if anyone could guide me through this? Thanks in advance, Tom.


Not sure how far this will get us, but will take a shot in the dark anyway, then step aside and let someone else take a shot on this.  As I understand it, the sudo modprobe snd-<device name> looks for a specific device name. In other words, you have to supply the device name to it.  Did not get what machine/ soundcard or whatever, so will have to wait for further info.

=============================
Did not see that this was answered previously. Apologies Lordraiden.

----------


## LordRaiden

*Tominator* - your card looks like a Crystal Audio card (from reading your dmesg). I do not know what module that ALSA uses for that card here http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc...dor=All#matrix. I'd suggest finding out the specs for that card, maybe evening opening up the case and having a look at it. Find out the chipset for the card (most important) and see if there is anything like it in the ALSA matrix link.

*TrueJk7* - It does not seem as if your card is being detected on start up. I think your card is an ISA card and that might explain it not showing up on lspci -v. Paste the contents of 

```
dmesg
```

in a reply. Also the *fresh* kernel method works alright, the bit about the lock usually means that some other process is using dpkg/apt-get (i.e. Synaptic or Adept) or even another instance of dpkg/apt-get.

----------


## Tominator

Thanks and good luck to all contributors. I started a new thread about 3 hours ago and PSUEDONYM helped me to understand that my card is not being recognized. If I knew how to post a link to that thread I would. There is some good info there if anyone would like to check it out the title is,
No ALSA sound driver available, I think.

P.S. How does one post a link to another thread? :Brick wall:

----------


## BeachBum

Very helpful guide!

I am using Xubuntu 6.06 and sound works properly out of the box, however I cannot play sound from two sources.  Specifically, I cannot listen to audio from a web page (YouTube, Google Video, etc) if I have an audio player running (XMMS or Banshee is paused/ stopped).  I find that I must close both apps in order to get the other to play any sound.  

I don't know how to set Alsa as the default sound architecture in XFCE (I remember gstreamer-properties or something along those lines worked in Breezy, is there a Dapper equivelant?) and don't know how to go about troubleshooting this problem, anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!

----------


## Tominator

I may be way off base here cause I'm a raw newbie. However, if you are using google, I noticed that you can download from google something that address's that problem.

----------


## Tominator

i guess I mean Firefox.

----------


## TrueJk7

Thanks again Raiden, Here's the content of dmesg


```
root@omni:~# dmesg
[17179569.184000] Linux version 2.6.15-27-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006
[17179569.184000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000040e8800 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000040e8800 - 00000000040efc00 (ACPI data)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000040efc00 - 00000000040ffc00 (ACPI NVS)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000040ffc00 - 0000000012000000 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.
[17179569.184000] 288MB LOWMEM available.
[17179569.184000] On node 0 totalpages: 73728
[17179569.184000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   Normal zone: 69632 pages, LIFO batch:15
[17179569.184000]   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000] DMI 2.1 present.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 HP-MCD                                ) @ 0x000f5fd0
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 HP-MCD CC RSDT  0x02000000 PTL  0x01000000) @ 0x040e8b1c
[17179569.184000] ACPI: FADT (v001 HP-MCD CC FACP  0x02000000 HP   0x01000000) @ 0x040efb8c
[17179569.184000] ACPI: DSDT (v001 HP-MCD CC DSDT  0x02000000 MSFT 0x0100000a) @ 0x00000000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: BIOS age (1998) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI
[17179569.184000] ACPI: Disabling ACPI support
[17179569.184000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 12000000:edff0000)
[17179569.184000] Built 1 zonelists
[17179569.184000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
[17179569.184000] Local APIC disabled by BIOS (or by default) -- you can enable it with "lapic"
[17179569.184000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01242000)
[17179569.184000] Initializing CPU#0
[17179569.184000] PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)
[    0.000000] Detected 265.794 MHz processor.
[   45.778036] Using tsc for high-res timesource
[   45.779987] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[   45.782359] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[   45.784594] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[   45.857247] Memory: 281652k/294912k available (1976k kernel code, 12632k reserved, 606k data, 288k init, 0k highmem)
[   45.857275] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.
[   45.937396] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 532.51 BogoMIPS (lpj=1065026)
[   45.937597] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[   45.937651] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[   45.937741] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[   45.938290] CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
[   45.938341] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
[   45.938395] CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K
[   45.938414] CPU: L2 cache: 512K
[   45.938432] CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000
[   45.938533] mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)
[   45.938562] CPU: Intel Pentium II (Deschutes) stepping 00
[   45.938588] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[   45.938612] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[   45.954268] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[   51.727048] Freeing initrd memory: 6617k freed
[   51.785638] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[   51.785832] EISA bus registered
[   51.786437] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9eb, last bus=0
[   51.786474] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[   51.788994] ACPI: Subsystem revision 20051216
[   51.789010] ACPI: Interpreter disabled.
[   51.789030] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[   51.789074] pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled
[   51.789100] PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...
[   51.789185] PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00f6040
[   51.789211] PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0xa8aa, dseg 0x400
[   51.814943] PnPBIOS: 18 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 18 recorded by driver
[   51.815029] PCI: Probing PCI hardware
[   51.815058] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[   51.815534] Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0
[   51.816185] PCI quirk: region 8000-803f claimed by PIIX4 ACPI
[   51.816209] PCI quirk: region 2180-218f claimed by PIIX4 SMB
[   51.816233] PIIX4 devres B PIO at 0530-0537
[   51.816251] PIIX4 devres C PIO at 0388-038b
[   51.816269] PIIX4 devres E PIO at 0f00-0f07
[   51.819202] PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 0000:00:07.0
[   51.819254] PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:04.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask
[   51.819280] PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:04.0
[   51.819324] PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:04.1 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask
[   51.819347] PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:04.1
[   51.821200] pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x401-0x407 has been reserved
[   51.821280] pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
[   51.821303] pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x8000-0x803f has been reserved
[   51.821325] pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x2180-0x218f has been reserved
[   51.822986] PCI: Bus 1, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:04.0
[   51.823008]   IO window: 00001000-000010ff
[   51.823029]   IO window: 00001400-000014ff
[   51.823050]   PREFETCH window: 20000000-21ffffff
[   51.823071]   MEM window: 22000000-23ffffff
[   51.823090] PCI: Bus 5, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:04.1
[   51.823107]   IO window: 00001800-000018ff
[   51.823126]   IO window: 00001c00-00001cff
[   51.823146]   PREFETCH window: 24000000-25ffffff
[   51.823167]   MEM window: 26000000-27ffffff
[   51.823217] PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:04.0
[   51.823288] PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:04.1
[   51.826951] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[   51.827007] audit(1159409226.701:1): initialized
[   51.827640] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[   51.827810] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[   51.828134] Initializing Cryptographic API
[   51.828166] io scheduler noop registered
[   51.828206] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[   51.828238] io scheduler deadline registered
[   51.828307] io scheduler cfq registered
[   51.828330] Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.
[   51.829279] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[   52.183368] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[   52.318762] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303,PNP0f13] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[   52.327959] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[   52.331604] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   52.331903] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[   52.332371] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[   52.347903] 00:0b: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[   52.352333] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[   52.352687] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[   52.352714] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
[   52.353526] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[   52.355297] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[   52.355332] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[   52.355396] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
[   52.355412] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[   52.355688] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[   52.390667] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0
[   52.391899] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[   52.392763] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
[   52.393205] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
[   52.393645] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)
[   52.393665] TCP reno registered
[   52.394155] TCP bic registered
[   52.394201] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[   52.394238] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[   52.394253] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[   52.394365] Using IPI Shortcut mode
[   52.394578] Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed
[   52.757434] vga16fb: initializing
[   52.757473] vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000
[   52.911868] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x25
[   52.911904] fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
[   54.231417] Capability LSM initialized
[   57.224699] PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1
[   57.224769] PIIX4: chipset revision 1
[   57.224786] PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
[   57.224828]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfcf0-0xfcf7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio
[   57.224893]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfcf8-0xfcff, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio
[   57.224958] Probing IDE interface ide0...
[   57.510302] hda: WDC WD800VE-00KWT0, ATA DISK drive
[   58.182247] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
[   58.183082] Probing IDE interface ide1...
[   58.582009] hdc: CD-ROM CDR_U240, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[   58.918020] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
[   58.964282] hda: max request size: 1024KiB
[   59.332126] hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)
[   59.332301] hda: cache flushes supported
[   59.333104]  hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 >
[   59.378775] hdc: ATAPI 23X CD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, DMA
[   59.378820] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[   60.169288] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
[   60.170970] usbcore: registered new driver hub
[   60.185591] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3
[   60.187249] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:07.2 (0000 -> 0001)
[   60.187290] PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:07.2
[   60.187371] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller
[   60.189134] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[   60.189186] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000fcc0
[   60.191005] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   60.191091] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   60.294197] hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2
[   60.526069] Attempting manual resume
[   60.666246] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   60.681299] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[   77.997036] PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:04.0
[   77.997122] Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:04.0 [103c:0001]
[   77.997166] Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions
[   77.997187] Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI
[   77.997202] Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI
[   77.997226] Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:04.0, mfunc 0xfecb2975, devctl 0x66
[   78.245126] Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0a98, PCI irq 10
[   78.245153] Socket status: 30000006
[   78.316204] PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:04.1
[   78.316379] Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:04.1 [103c:0001]
[   78.316428] Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI
[   78.316445] Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI
[   78.316469] Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:04.1, mfunc 0xfecb2975, devctl 0x66
[   78.549065] Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0a98, PCI irq 10
[   78.549093] Socket status: 30000020
[   79.291991] pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 1
[   79.823764] piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: Found 0000:00:07.3 device
[   80.790653] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 4.1, id: 0x8840a1, caps: 0x0/0x0
[   80.877440] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1
[   81.057445] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12
[   81.769562] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2
[   83.283980] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
[   83.311963] parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.
[   83.312069] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]
[   83.317752] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
[   83.840106] cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x280-0x28f 0x388-0x38f
[   83.841565] cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: clean.
[   83.842291] cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.
[   83.843056] cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.
[   83.844375] cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.
[   84.015866] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
[   84.027791] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7
[   84.027822] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>
[   84.035516] cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x280-0x28f 0x388-0x38f
[   84.036972] cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: clean.
[   84.037697] cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.
[   84.038358] cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.
[   84.039722] cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.
[   84.089365] mrv8k: Marvel 8xxx Wireless driver, 0.0.2
[   84.089393] mrv8k: Copyright(c) 2005 Luc Saillard <luc@saillard.org>
[   84.091251] mrv8k: mrv8k_init_one: enter
[   84.091309] PCI: Enabling device 0000:05:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)
[   84.091393] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64
[   84.095449] mrv8k: bar1 (0x26000000) relocated at 0xd29a0000
[   84.095473] mrv8k: bar2 (0x26010000) relocated at 0xd29c0000
[   84.178358] mrv8k: Firmware 'mrv8k-b.fw' not available or load failed.
[   84.178394] mrv8k: mrv8k_init_one: return -2
[   84.178420] mrv8k: Command SET_RADIO. len=12 state=off preamble=auto
[   84.178440] mrv8k: queue command (cf3ee400)
[   84.178457] mrv8k: kickoff command (cf3ee400)
[   84.249931] ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output
[   85.204226] mrv8k: mrv8k_init_one: return -2
[   85.204257] mrv8k: probe of 0000:05:00.0 failed with error -2
[   86.182846] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   86.556510] ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
[   86.648492] ndiswrapper: driver mrv8000c (Marvell,09/17/2004,3.1.0.19) loaded
[   86.655640] ndiswrapper: using irq 10
[   86.725925] ndiswrapper (IoCreateUnprotectedSymbolicLink:744): --UNIMPLEMENTED--
[   87.725980] wlan0: vendor: ''
[   87.726009] wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:03:2f:3a:77:20 using driver mrv8000c, 11AB:1FAA.5.conf
[   87.726079] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA
[   90.828056] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb/../../alsa-kernel/isa/sb/sb_common.c:91: snd_sbdsp_reset [0x220] failed...
[   90.828135] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb/../../alsa-kernel/isa/sb/sb16.c:618: Sound Blaster 16+ soundcard #0 not found at 0x220 or device busy
[   90.830770] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb/../../alsa-kernel/isa/sb/sb16.c:638: Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy
[   90.830808] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb/../../alsa-kernel/isa/sb/sb16.c:642: In case, if you have AWE card, try snd-sbawe module
[   91.138859] Adding 843372k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:843372k
[   91.449745] EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal
[   92.306811] md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27
[   92.306839] md: bitmap version 4.39
[   93.299791] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[   93.744427] device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[   94.881277] cdrom: open failed.
[  108.052213] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[  108.052790] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[  108.053616] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
[  113.773178] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)
[  118.624830] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[  121.749571] hdc: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
[  121.749610] hdc: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }
[  121.749630] ide: failed opcode was: 0xec
[  127.194496] device wlan0 entered promiscuous mode
```

Lines  90.828056 - 90.830808 Seem to be showing the problem. I can see the sound card. I know it's there. The comptuer speakers beep on start up. They also beep when I try accessing the ALSA mixer. (and tells me the sound card does not exist.)

----------


## chrisccoulson

My sound stopped working a couple of days ago for some reason, and i can't figure out why. I'm using onboard sound on an Asus A8N-E mobo. The sound still works in other OS's. The lack of sound is a system-wide problem on Ubuntu for me as it affects all users and I don't even get the login sounds as GDM starts. 

The output of lspci is:


```
0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
```

The output of lsmod | grep snd is;


```
snd_mpu401              8968  0
snd_mpu401_uart         9792  1 snd_mpu401
snd_rawmidi            31072  1 snd_mpu401_uart
snd_seq_device         10704  1 snd_rawmidi
snd_intel8x0           37928  1
snd_ac97_codec        109820  1 snd_intel8x0
snd_ac97_bus            3456  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm_oss            58784  0
snd_mixer_oss          19968  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm               104008  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_timer              28424  1 snd_pcm
snd                    68000  12 snd_mpu401,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
soundcore              12640  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         13328  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
```

AFAIK, I haven't had sound since I had to forcefully kill Realplayer a few days ago. Originally, running alsamixer caused this error:


```
No mixer elems found
```

However, I have since tried the "Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel" step from this guide, and it still doesn't work. I can now run alsamixer though.

In alsamixer, I have PCM unmuted, set to about 80%. Master volume is set to approximately 80% as well. But all I get still is silence. There are still no sounds as GDM starts and no user on the machine has sound.

I'm stuck now. i don't know what to try next.

----------


## jubilee33

LordRaiden, I have followed the whole guide to the T but got no sound.  I can't seem to find the problem now.  Please take a look at these outputs.

aplay -l


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC861 Digital [ALC861 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

lspci -v


```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2a01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a3f (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff
        Memory behind bridge: c0000000-c00fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a36 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: c0100000-c01fffff
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a38 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI 4379 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 209
        I/O ports at 8438 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 8454 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 8430 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 8450 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 8400 [size=16]
        Memory at c0507000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
        Expansion ROM at 40000000 [disabled] [size=512K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 225
        Memory at c0504000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 225
        Memory at c0505000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 225
        Memory at c0506000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 83)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel
        I/O ports at 8410 [size=16]
        Memory at c0507400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI (rev 80) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 217
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at 8420 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:14.2 0403: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 217
        Memory at c0500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2b01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=64
        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff
        Memory behind bridge: f0200000-f02fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0300000-f03fffff

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a62 (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2a01
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 11
        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]
        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Expansion ROM at c0020000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 UART (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 1360
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 217
        Memory at c0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:08:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 00f7 (rev 02) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 300b
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 177
        Memory at f0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Memory at c0202000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:08:0a.2 0805: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7120 (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 300b
        Flags: slow devsel, IRQ 177
        Memory at c0202800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:08:0a.3 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7130 (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 300b
        Flags: slow devsel, IRQ 11
        Memory at c0201000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:08:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 2ba0
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 233
        I/O ports at a000 [size=256]
        Memory at c0202c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>
```

lsmod | grep snd


```
snd_atiixp             21324  0
snd_ac97_codec        100224  1 snd_atiixp
snd_ac97_bus            2400  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_hda_intel          20468  1
snd_hda_codec         166096  1 snd_hda_intel
snd_pcm_oss            56448  0
snd_mixer_oss          20544  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                96708  5 snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_timer              26884  1 snd_pcm
snd                    60004  10 snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
soundcore              10784  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         11304  3 snd_atiixp,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

dmesg


```
[17179569.184000] Linux version 2.6.15-27-686 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 02:13:27 UTC 2006
[17179569.184000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000037e80000 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000037e80000 - 0000000037e93000 (ACPI data)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000037e93000 - 0000000037f00000 (ACPI NVS)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000037f00000 - 0000000038000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.
[17179569.184000] 894MB LOWMEM available.
[17179569.184000] found SMP MP-table at 000f85b0
[17179569.184000] On node 0 totalpages: 228992
[17179569.184000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   Normal zone: 224896 pages, LIFO batch:31
[17179569.184000]   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000] DMI present.
[17179569.184000] ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f8580
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x37e8d820
[17179569.184000] ACPI: FADT (v001 ATI    Bonefish 0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x37e92ef2
[17179569.184000] ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD         APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x37e92f66
[17179569.184000] ACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x37e92fc4
[17179569.184000] ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050228) @ 0x37e8d854
[17179569.184000] ACPI: DSDT (v001    ATI    SB450 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008
[17179569.184000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[17179569.184000] Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
[17179569.184000] Processor #1 6:14 APIC version 20
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[17179569.184000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23[17179569.184000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)
[17179569.184000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[17179569.184000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[17179569.184000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 38000000:a8000000)
[17179569.184000] Built 1 zonelists
[17179569.184000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7 ro quiet splash
[17179569.184000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)
[17179569.184000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)
[17179569.184000] Initializing CPU#0
[17179569.184000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)
[17179569.184000] Detected 1600.422 MHz processor.
[17179569.184000] Using pmtmr for high-res timesource
[17179569.184000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[17179570.452000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[17179570.452000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)[17179570.492000] Memory: 895968k/915968k available (2115k kernel code, 19452k reserved, 595k data, 332k init, 0k highmem)
[17179570.492000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.
[17179570.572000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3206.69 BogoMIPS (lpj=6413396)
[17179570.572000] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[17179570.572000] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[17179570.572000] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[17179570.572000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179570.572000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179570.572000] monitor/mwait feature present.
[17179570.572000] using mwait in idle threads.
[17179570.572000] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K
[17179570.572000] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K
[17179570.572000] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled
[17179570.572000] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179570.572000] mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)
[17179570.572000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[17179570.572000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[17179570.572000] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[17179570.588000] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[17179570.588000] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[17179571.840000] Freeing initrd memory: 6809k freed
[17179571.872000] ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!
[17179572.284000] CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz stepping 08
[17179572.284000] SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code
[17179572.288000] Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000
[17179572.300000] Initializing CPU#1
[17179572.380000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3200.46 BogoMIPS (lpj=6400932)
[17179572.380000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179572.380000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179572.380000] monitor/mwait feature present.
[17179572.380000] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K
[17179572.380000] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K
[17179572.380000] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled
[17179572.380000] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179572.380000] CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz stepping 08
[17179572.380000] Total of 2 processors activated (6407.16 BogoMIPS).
[17179572.380000] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs
[17179572.380000] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[17179572.524000] checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.
[17179572.528000] Brought up 2 CPUs
[17179572.528000] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[17179572.528000] EISA bus registered
[17179572.528000] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[17179572.548000] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd5c4, last bus=10
[17179572.548000] PCI: Using MMCONFIG
[17179572.548000] ACPI: Subsystem revision 20051216
[17179572.556000] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[17179572.556000] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[17179572.556000] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[17179572.556000] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[17179572.560000] PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1
[17179572.560000] Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0
[17179572.560000] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4
[17179572.560000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[17179572.568000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB4_._PRT]
[17179572.568000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB6_._PRT]
[17179572.572000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.572000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.572000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.572000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.572000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.572000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.576000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.576000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.
[17179572.576000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 5 7) *0, disabled.
[17179572.576000] ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 3) interrupt mode.
[17179572.576000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]
[17179572.576000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]
[17179572.580000] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[17179572.580000] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[17179572.584000] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices
[17179572.584000] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[17179572.584000] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[17179572.584000] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
[17179572.584000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:06.0
[17179572.584000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:06.0
[17179572.616000] pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x1080-0x1080 has been reserved
[17179572.616000] pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x200-0x20f has been reserved
[17179572.616000] pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x220-0x22f has been reserved
[17179572.616000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
[17179572.616000]   IO window: 9000-9fff
[17179572.616000]   MEM window: c0000000-c00fffff
[17179572.616000]   PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff
[17179572.616000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0
[17179572.616000]   IO window: disabled.
[17179572.616000]   MEM window: c0100000-c01fffff
[17179572.616000]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[17179572.616000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0
[17179572.616000]   IO window: disabled.
[17179572.616000]   MEM window: disabled.
[17179572.616000]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[17179572.616000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4
[17179572.616000]   IO window: a000-afff
[17179572.616000]   MEM window: f0200000-f02fffff
[17179572.616000]   PREFETCH window: f0300000-f03fffff
[17179572.616000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64
[17179572.616000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64
[17179572.616000] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[17179572.616000] audit(1159193148.612:1): initialized
[17179572.616000] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[17179572.616000] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[17179572.616000] Initializing Cryptographic API
[17179572.616000] io scheduler noop registered
[17179572.616000] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[17179572.616000] io scheduler deadline registered
[17179572.616000] io scheduler cfq registered
[17179572.616000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64
[17179572.616000] pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a36:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS
[17179572.616000] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[17179572.616000] Allocate Port Service[pcie00]
[17179572.616000] Allocate Port Service[pcie01]
[17179572.616000] Allocate Port Service[pcie03]
[17179572.620000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64
[17179572.620000] pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a38:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS
[17179572.620000] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[17179572.620000] Allocate Port Service[pcie00]
[17179572.620000] Allocate Port Service[pcie01]
[17179572.620000] Allocate Port Service[pcie03]
[17179572.620000] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[17179572.976000] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[17179573.012000] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12
[17179573.012000] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[17179573.012000] i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.
[17179573.016000] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179573.016000] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179573.016000] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179573.016000] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179573.016000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[17179573.016000] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[17179573.020000] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[17179573.020000] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[17179573.020000] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
[17179573.020000] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[17179573.020000] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[17179573.020000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[17179573.020000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
[17179573.020000] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[17179573.020000] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[17179573.064000] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[17179573.064000] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)
[17179573.064000] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)
[17179573.068000] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[17179573.068000] TCP reno registered
[17179573.068000] TCP bic registered
[17179573.068000] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[17179573.068000] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[17179573.068000] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[17179573.068000] Starting balanced_irq
[17179573.068000] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[17179573.068000] ACPI wakeup devices:
[17179573.068000]  PB2  PB3  PB4  PB6  PB7  P2P AZLA
[17179573.068000] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[17179573.068000] Freeing unused kernel memory: 332k freed
[17179573.164000] vga16fb: initializing
[17179573.164000] vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000
[17179573.196000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0
[17179573.224000] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x25
[17179573.224000] fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
[17179574.256000] Capability LSM initialized
[17179574.372000] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C3[C3])
[17179574.372000] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)
[17179574.372000] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C3[C3])
[17179574.372000] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)
[17179574.376000] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (51 C)
[17179575.112000] SCSI subsystem initialized
[17179575.112000] ACPI: bus type scsi registered
[17179575.112000] libata version 1.20 loaded.
[17179575.116000] sata_sil 0000:00:12.0: version 0.9
[17179575.116000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:12.0 (0005 -> 0007)
[17179575.116000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 209
[17179575.116000] ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF887E080 ctl 0xF887E08A bmdma 0xF887E000 irq 209
[17179575.116000] ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF887E0C0 ctl 0xF887E0CA bmdma 0xF887E008 irq 209
[17179575.484000] ata1: dev 0 cfg 00:045a 49:0f00 82:746b 83:7f69 84:4063 85:f469 86:3d49 87:4063 88:203f 93:0000
[17179575.484000] ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 117210240 sectors: LBA48
[17179575.484000] sata_get_dev_handle: SATA dev addr=0x120000, handle=0xdf909aa0[17179575.488000] ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100
[17179575.488000] sata_get_dev_handle: SATA dev addr=0x120000, handle=0xdf909aa0[17179575.492000] scsi0 : sata_sil
[17179575.696000] ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)
[17179575.696000] scsi1 : sata_sil
[17179575.696000]   Vendor: ATA       Model: HTS541060G9SA00   Rev: MB3O
[17179575.696000]   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05
[17179575.708000] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[17179575.708000] SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)
[17179575.708000] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
[17179575.708000] SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)
[17179575.708000] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
[17179575.708000]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >
[17179575.796000] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda
[17179576.204000] ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1
[17179576.204000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 217
[17179576.204000] ATIIXP: chipset revision 128
[17179576.204000] ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
[17179576.204000]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8420-0x8427, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio
[17179576.204000]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8428-0x842f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio
[17179576.204000] Probing IDE interface ide0...
[17179576.940000] hda: TSSTcorpCDW/DVD TS-L462C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[17179577.612000] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
[17179577.660000] Probing IDE interface ide1...
[17179578.244000] hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1536kB Cache, UDMA(33)
[17179578.244000] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[17179578.892000] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
[17179578.896000] usbcore: registered new driver hub
[17179578.900000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 225
[17179578.900000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller
[17179578.900000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[17179578.900000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 225, io mem 0xc0506000
[17179578.900000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[17179578.912000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179578.912000] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[17179578.948000] ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
[17179578.948000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 225
[17179578.948000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller
[17179578.972000] ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'
[17179579.016000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[17179579.016000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 225, io mem 0xc0504000
[17179579.020000] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179579.020000] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[17179579.124000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 225
[17179579.124000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller
[17179579.124000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[17179579.124000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 225, io mem 0xc0505000
[17179579.128000] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179579.128000] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[17179579.232000] ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>
[17179579.232000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:0a.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
[17179579.232000] ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!
[17179579.284000] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[177]  MMIO=[f0200000-f02007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]
[17179579.316000] Probing IDE interface ide1...
[17179579.920000] Attempting manual resume
[17179579.956000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[17179579.956000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[17179580.556000] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00030d4120002339]
[17179589.052000] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[17179590.996000] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[17179591.000000] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[17179591.216000] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
[17179591.272000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 217
[17179591.580000] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
[17179591.580000] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7
[17179591.580000] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>
[17179591.616000] bcm43xx driver
[17179591.636000] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC861, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
[17179591.836000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 217
[17179591.836000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64
[17179592.016000] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input1
[17179592.088000] 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27
[17179592.088000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:0b.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 233
[17179592.088000] eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8a66c00, 00:03:0d:46:f5:b4, IRQ 233
[17179592.088000] eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'
[17179592.108000] 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)
[17179592.168000] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000
[17179592.208000] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input2
[17179592.208000] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.10
[17179592.208000] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
[17179592.208000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:0a.2[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
[17179592.236000] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'
[17179592.300000] sdhci: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x00001010
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Present:  0x01fa0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Power:    0x00000000 | Blk gap:  0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Walk up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Timeout:  0x0000000e | Int stat: 0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Int enab: 0x01ff00cf | Sig enab: 0x01ff00cf
[17179592.300000] sdhci: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000
[17179592.300000] sdhci: Caps:     0x038021a1 | Max curr: 0x00ffffff
[17179592.300000] sdhci: ===========================================
[17179592.348000] mmc0: SDHCI at 0xc0202800 irq 177 DMA
[17179592.352000] ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output
[17179592.988000] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[17179593.040000] sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>
[17179593.040000] ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)
[17179593.040000] ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance
[17179593.136000] Adding 979924k swap on /dev/sda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:979924k
[17179593.200000] EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal
[17179593.480000] md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27
[17179593.480000] md: bitmap version 4.39
[17179594.200000] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[17179594.276000] device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[17179595.016000] cdrom: open failed.
[17179595.420000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[17179595.420000] EXT3 FS on sda9, internal journal
[17179595.420000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[17179595.492000] NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/O MODULE].
[17179595.584000] NTFS volume version 3.1.
[17179595.628000] NTFS volume version 3.1.
[17179595.660000] NTFS volume version 3.1.
[17179596.648000] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)
[17179596.668000] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)
[17179596.820000] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[17179596.820000] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[17179596.820000] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]
[17179596.820000] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]
[17179596.992000] ibm_acpi: ec object not found
[17179597.048000] pcc_acpi: loading...
[17179597.212000] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
[17179601.644000] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[17179602.056000] apm: BIOS not found.
[17179606.108000] eth1: link down
[17179606.560000] SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 20:03:7f:1f:16:56
[17179606.728000] hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
[17179606.816000] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[17179606.816000] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[17179606.816000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
[17179606.816000] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
[17179606.844000] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8
[17179606.844000] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[17179606.844000] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[17179606.844000] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[17179606.884000] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
[17179606.884000] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[17179606.904000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[17179606.904000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[17179606.904000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7
[17179617.504000] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[17180221.552000] SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 20:03:7f:1f:16:56
[17180581.536000] SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 20:03:7f:1f:16:56
[17181601.488000] SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 20:03:7f:1f:16:56
[17181601.980000] SoftMAC: Authentication response received from 00:04:23:8f:5b:42 but no queue item exists.
[17181601.980000] SoftMAC: Authentication response received from 20:03:7f:1f:16:56 but no queue item exists.
[17181601.980000] ieee80211: eth0: IEEE80211_ASSOC_REQ received
```

----------


## TrueJk7

Third Day bump. LordRaiden, are you still there bud?

----------


## ryu kun

Hi LordRaiden, thanks for this nice thread. I hope you can add some info about how to get microphones work as it seems like it's a common problem.

I have a hp dx5158 laptop, ubuntu dapper, hda intel ich7 chipset sound card and alsa 1.0.10rc3. I have a thread but there is no answer yet.

----------


## ryu kun

With a hope to solve my annoying microphone problem, I tried to uprade my Alsa drivers from 1.0.10rc3 to the latest stable release, 1.0.13.

I followed this guide to upgrade my drivers, everything went well without any error messages. However, driver version is now shown as:



```
cat /proc/asound/version
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10.
Compiled on Oct  1 2006 for kernel 2.6.15-2
```

Also my master and mic tracks have disappeared from my mixer now..

I don't know whats wrong. Any ideas?

----------


## Murwiz

After several passes through the detailed instructions here, I'm still unable to get sound. My details:

System is a Dell Precision 470, running 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic, Ubuntu version 6.06.

aplay -l reports:

aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...

when run as a normal user, but when run as root:

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

alsamixer does not start as a normal user, but does from a root prompt.

----------


## Murwiz

I managed to figure out that "/dev/dsp" was protected; I changed it via

$ sudo chmod 666 /dev/dsp

which allows me to play sounds. However, "System|Preferences|Sound" still shows no default sound card.

----------


## peal

Hello!

I get this error when trying to modprobe my audiomodule (both the one that was there from the start and one I got from the "ALSA driver Compilation" step).

When I do 


```
~$ sudo modprobe snd-ens1371
WARNING: Error inserting gameport (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-server/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_ens1371 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-server/updates/alsa/pci/snd-ens1371.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

And dmesg shows


```
~$ dmesg
12652.221340] gameport: disagrees about version of symbol cpu_data
[12652.221348] gameport: Unknown symbol cpu_data
[12652.222952] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol gameport_set_phys
[12652.222987] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_receive
[12652.222989] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive
[12652.223030] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_hidden_kzalloc
[12652.223072] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit
[12652.223074] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit
[12652.223144] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new
[12652.223146] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new
[12652.223253] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all
[12652.223256] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all[12652.223350] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_hidden_kcalloc
[12652.223390] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_hidden_kfree
[12652.223496] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_set_sync
[12652.223499] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync
[12652.223551] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk
[12652.223584] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol gameport_unregister_port
[12652.223664] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_ratdens
[12652.223667] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_ratdens
[12652.223767] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages
[12652.223770] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages
[12652.223804] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol __gameport_register_port
[12652.223838] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl
[12652.223841] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl
[12652.223877] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages
[12652.223879] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages
[12652.223925] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_set_ops
[12652.223927] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops
[12652.224011] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_new
[12652.224014] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new
[12652.224055] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops
[12652.224057] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops
[12652.224113] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_free_for_all
[12652.224116] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_free_for_all
[12652.224159] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_ratnums
[12652.224161] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_ratnums
[12652.224194] snd_ens1371: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed
[12652.224196] snd_ens1371: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed
```

Any idea how to fix that?

lspci -v shows


```
lspci -v | grep audio
0000:00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 08)
```

----------


## LordRaiden

peal - try doing the "getting sound drivers from a *fresh* kernel step

Murwiz - do 

```
 sudo nano /etc/group
```

 You will now be in a very sensitive section of your configuration so proceed with caution (don't delete anything). Find the line that says, "audio" then add current account (the one not getting sound) to it.

i.e. if the line said 

```
audio:x:29:user
```

 and your username is  "newuser", change it to read 

```
audio:x:29:user:newuser
```

 then save and reboot.

TrueJk7 - Your issue seems to be that your soundcard is not being recognized as what it is.  I think you should file a bug report since the issue seems to be very specific to your card (or ISA cards in general). The bugtrack at alsa link is in my signature. Good luck.

chrisccoulson - paste in the output of "dmesg"

jubilee33 - I suggest that you file a bug report at alsa. The signature is in my link. It looks as if your soundcard is not supported fully (paste your dmesg in your bug report and highlight the line where it says "unknown ALC861")

----------


## gchacon

Hi Lord Raiden,

Any idea of what I could do, I am still very worried on why is it that my computer can see the sound card, but cannot play anything. thanks so much for your help. 

Chaco

----------


## peal

Thanks for the quick response LordRaiden.
I tried the "getting sound drivers from a *fresh* kernel" step, and it still gives me 


```
aplay -l
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...
```

I should perhaps explain that I had the soundcard up and running when I first had installed ubuntu. But then something happend after an update and there was no sound. So I went into System/Administration/Device Manager and tried something (don't remember what I did exactly  :Confused:  ) that ended up in me not having a soundcard installed. Perhaps it screwed up things beyond the 

```
sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
```

 fix?

By the way, I would like to suggest that to the 

```
sudo apt-get install
```

 code line an 

```
sudo apt-get update
```

 might be added?

Many thanks for taking my problem in concern.

----------


## blitze

Any tips for getting an Echo Gina3G working.  I'm stumped and would really like to have some sound capabilities.

Crumbs, getting TV out to work is easier than sound.

Definately something that needs to be addressed in Linux if it is to have any hope on the desktop and yet it seems the most lacking area.   :Brick wall:  

Any help for a brain dead person greatly appreciated.

----------


## Murwiz

> Murwiz - do 
> 
> ```
>  sudo nano /etc/group
> ```
> 
>  You will now be in a very sensitive section of your configuration so proceed with caution (don't delete anything). Find the line that says, "audio" then add current account (the one not getting sound) to it.
> 
> i.e. if the line said 
> ...



That had no apparent effect. The /dev/dsp device is once again inaccessible:



```
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-10-02 08:41 /dev/dsp
```

The "groups" file contains this change:



```
audio:x:29:user:jeff
```

Previously, it looked like this:



```
audio:x:29:
```

Now I can't play sounds at all (previously I could), and I still have a disabled volume control and the "System|Preferences|Sound" menu selection says I have no sound card.

----------


## LordRaiden

Murwiz - Your line should  look like 

```
audio:x:29:jeff
```

 the "user" was just an example.

peal - Since you say that you did have sound after installing, it might make sense in your case to reinstall. Depending on the amount of time you have and whether or not you can back up your any important data, you might be better off with a reinstall. Ubuntu LiveCD installation is supposed to be quite short, from what I remember.

ghacon - go to 

```
alsamixer
```

 and check if anything is muted there. Master should be not muted and around 80%, and PCM should be not muted and around 80%.

----------


## kickenchicken

ugh i tried the stuff and it didnt work.ok now uhh how do i install my sound card as when i click on the sound icon on the toolbar this thing says: "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." uhh dont really nknow what to do. i use a phillups edge psc705. i also already tried the steps and when i got to chooosing my driver i couldnt find anything for phillups.

----------


## gijzelaar

gijs@park:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 1: UA25 [UA-25], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


gijs@park:~$ alsamixer
No mixer elems found

playing something with rythmbox works, but the gnome volume panel doesn't see a sound card. Tried edgy and dapper, some problem....

anybody a suggestion?

----------


## kickenchicken

update on mine::: i did this thing and well all the pci stuff came out   0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-760 [IGD4-1P] System Controller (rev 13)
0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-760 [IGD4-1P] AGP Brid ge
0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (r ev 40)
0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT82 3x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Contr oller (rev 1a)
0000:00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Contr oller (rev 1a)
0000:00:07.4 SMBus: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)
0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C /8139C+ (rev 10)
0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: VLSI Technology Inc Thunderbird (rev 0 6)
0000:00:0b.1 Input device controller: VLSI Technology Inc Thunderbird
0000:00:11.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)
0000:00:11.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)
0000:00:11.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)
0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV4 [RIVA TNT] (rev 0 4)
 as you see the multimedia aduiod contoler is a vlsi inc thunder bird.

----------


## stu01

Dear Lord Raiden 

I have tried for several weeks now to get my sound to work but am failing badly and could really do with a lift. I am a Linux newbie and am really struggling to get my sound to work 

I am running an AMD Athlon processor with 228 bm ram and am dual booting with XP on my 80 gig primary hd and Ubuntu 6.06 on my 20 gig slave

While not getting the result I wanted the trouble shooting has so far at least tought me to offer so usefull info to you 

stuart@stuart-desktop:~$ lspci -v
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-751 [Irongate] System Controller (rev 25)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 120
        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Memory at eddff000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
        I/O ports at d800 [disabled] [size=4]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-751 [Irongate] AGP Bridge (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 120
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32
        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff
        Memory behind bridge: ede00000-efefffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e1c00000-e5cfffff

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] ISA (rev 01)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] IDE (rev 07) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
        I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] ACPI (rev 03)
        Flags: medium devsel

0000:00:07.4 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] USB (rev 06) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 16, IRQ 5
        Memory at efffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

0000:00:08.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 46) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9
        Memory at effff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        I/O ports at da00 [size=128]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)
        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=32]

0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Ensoniq Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI128
        Flags: slow devsel, IRQ 10
        I/O ports at de00 [size=64]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        Memory at ee000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at e2000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]
        Expansion ROM at efef0000 [disabled] [size=64K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

then after looking on alsa website i find that the module for my chipset is ens1371 

so 

stuart@stuart-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
Display all 134 possibilities? (y or n)
snd-ac97-bus        snd-ens1370         snd-pcm-oss
snd-ac97-codec      snd-ens1371         snd-pdaudiocf

thankfully these are listed but when I type 

sudo modprobe snd-ens1371 nothing happens. 

If I look for alsamixer I get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

I appreaciate any help that you can give me 

Regards

Stu01

----------


## barnogg

Hi

I have a Toshiba P100 with a hda-intel card and I wondered if there is a mini howto already, as stated in the initial posting.

I did all steps over and over again and the soundcard is recognized perfectly but I still have no sound. Are there some other measures I have to take to hear kaffeine?

greetings

..alex..

----------


## krul

Nice guide!

But I still have an issue I am not able to solve; I like to play my mp3's over a SPDF link to my receiver. This is working (with Audacious player), but whenever it plays it could not play other (system/video) sounds from other programs. Is there some way I can play sound from different sources. These other sounds may use only the analog output.

----------


## peal

> peal - Since you say that you did have sound after installing, it might make sense in your case to reinstall. Depending on the amount of time you have and whether or not you can back up your any important data, you might be better off with a reinstall. Ubuntu LiveCD installation is supposed to be quite short, from what I remember.


I did as you said and reinstalled and now sound works again! Guess I had messed somthing up. Kind of annoying not to know what it was, but Im still happy that sound works again so... Thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## kickenchicken

i had an idea.. if i disconnect my sound card and connect it while my machine is on on linux will linux detect it and install it?

----------


## LordRaiden

stu01 - paste the output of dmesg in this thread

kickenchicken - Your soundcard apparently has undetermined support http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc...hillips#matrix
The VLSI Thunderbird apparently falls under this category. You can file a bug report in the alsa bug-reporting page (link in my signature). 

barnogg - make sure kaffeine is set up to use ALSA. It's under Settings >> xine Engine Parameters >> audio. If that does not help, it is still possible that your card is not configured properly. In this case, paste a copy of the dmesg command in this thread.

----------


## barnogg

The problem doesnt only appear in kaffeine. I dont have any sound at all. When I am at home I will send the dmesg (the whole?).

..alex..

----------


## pneaveill

> i had an idea.. if i disconnect my sound card and connect it while my machine is on on linux will linux detect it and install it?


As the cards have live electricity running through them, I would advise against removal of a live machine.  The potential damage is quite high, as it could damage the card and/or board or even power supply.

----------


## marianom

Hi, I'm having problems with my skype so I decided trying to play around with the alsa.

First of all I followed "Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel": succesfully updated but that didn't do the trick.

So I tried with "ALSA driver Compilation".

here I have a question:
I installed the alsa 1.0.12 (at least the command line allowed me to believe so) with no problems but when I check through,e.g., Synaptic I still see alsa-base 1.0.10-4ubuntu4. New version 1.0.12 is nowhere around.
How can I confirm it's installed?

----------


## larka06

I have went to the sound thread and done what was written but, it has left me confused. I have here the print outs of my results:
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 4/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 1: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 7061
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 201
        I/O ports at eb00 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>


FATAL: Module snd_8237 not found.
If someone can help me understand I sure would appreciate it.
Thank you

----------


## lazerousz

I just wanted to thank you guys for preparing this thread, it was extremely useful.

----------


## LordRaiden

larka06 - the command is "sudo modprobe snd-via82xx"

----------


## stu01

Hi Lord Raiden, apologies for tardy reply. Busy life has lead to me not logging in for a couple of days 

Here we go 
stuart@stuart-desktop:~$ dmesg
[17179569.184000] Linux version 2.6.15-27-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006
[17179569.184000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff8000 (ACPI data)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000fff8000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.
[17179569.184000] 255MB LOWMEM available.
[17179569.184000] On node 0 totalpages: 65520
[17179569.184000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   Normal zone: 61424 pages, LIFO batch:15
[17179569.184000]   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000] DMI 2.3 present.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fabc0
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT          0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0fff0000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT          0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0fff0030
[17179569.184000] ACPI: DSDT (v001 AMD75X IRONGATE 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x5008
[17179569.184000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 10000000:efff0000)
[17179569.184000] Built 1 zonelists
[17179569.184000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash
[17179569.184000] Local APIC disabled by BIOS (or by default) -- you can enable it with "lapic"
[17179569.184000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01201000)
[17179569.184000] Initializing CPU#0
[17179569.184000] PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)
[17179569.184000] Detected 1010.034 MHz processor.
[17179569.184000] Using pmtmr for high-res timesource
[17179569.184000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[17179571.392000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[17179571.396000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)[17179571.416000] Memory: 249140k/262080k available (1976k kernel code, 12356k reserved, 606k data, 288k init, 0k highmem)
[17179571.416000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.
[17179571.496000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2021.91 BogoMIPS (lpj=4043830)
[17179571.496000] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[17179571.496000] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[17179571.496000] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[17179571.496000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
[17179571.496000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
[17179571.496000] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
[17179571.496000] CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)
[17179571.496000] CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000
[17179571.496000] mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)
[17179571.496000] CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor stepping 02
[17179571.496000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[17179571.496000] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[17179571.512000] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[17179572.600000] Freeing initrd memory: 6617k freed
[17179572.632000] ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!
[17179572.636000] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0800 (from 0e20)
[17179572.636000] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[17179572.636000] EISA bus registered
[17179572.636000] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[17179572.652000] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb71, last bus=1
[17179572.652000] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[17179572.652000] ACPI: Subsystem revision 20051216
[17179572.664000] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[17179572.664000] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing
[17179572.664000] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[17179572.664000] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[17179572.668000] Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0
[17179572.668000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[17179572.672000] ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)
[17179572.672000] ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)
[17179572.672000] ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)
[17179572.672000] ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)
[17179572.672000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)
[17179572.672000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)
[17179572.672000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)
[17179572.676000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)
[17179572.676000] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[17179572.676000] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[17179572.680000] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices
[17179572.680000] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[17179572.680000] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[17179572.680000] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
[17179572.692000] pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0xde00-0xde03 has been reserved
[17179572.692000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
[17179572.692000]   IO window: b000-bfff
[17179572.692000]   MEM window: ede00000-efefffff
[17179572.692000]   PREFETCH window: e1c00000-e5cfffff
[17179572.692000] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[17179572.692000] audit(1160679794.692:1): initialized
[17179572.692000] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[17179572.692000] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[17179572.692000] Initializing Cryptographic API
[17179572.692000] io scheduler noop registered
[17179572.692000] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[17179572.692000] io scheduler deadline registered
[17179572.692000] io scheduler cfq registered
[17179572.692000] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[17179573.044000] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[17179573.068000] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303 :Capital Razz: S2K,PNP0f03 :Capital Razz: S2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[17179573.072000] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179573.072000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[17179573.072000] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[17179573.072000] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[17179573.072000] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[17179573.076000] 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[17179573.076000] 00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[17179573.076000] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[17179573.076000] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[17179573.076000] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
[17179573.076000] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[17179573.076000] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[17179573.076000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5
[17179573.076000] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[17179573.076000] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[17179573.112000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0
[17179573.116000] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[17179573.116000] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
[17179573.116000] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
[17179573.116000] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)
[17179573.116000] TCP reno registered
[17179573.116000] TCP bic registered
[17179573.116000] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[17179573.116000] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[17179573.116000] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[17179573.116000] Using IPI Shortcut mode
[17179573.116000] ACPI wakeup devices:
[17179573.116000] PCI0 UAR1  USB
[17179573.116000] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
[17179573.116000] Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed
[17179573.212000] vga16fb: initializing
[17179573.212000] vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000
[17179573.336000] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x25
[17179573.336000] fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
[17179574.416000] Capability LSM initialized
[17179574.580000] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (30 C)
[17179575.528000] AMD7409: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1
[17179575.528000] AMD7409: chipset revision 7
[17179575.528000] AMD7409: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
[17179575.528000] AMD7409: 0000:00:07.1 (rev 07) UDMA66 controller
[17179575.528000]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda :Very Happy: MA, hdb :Very Happy: MA
[17179575.528000]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc :Very Happy: MA, hdd :Very Happy: MA
[17179575.528000] Probing IDE interface ide0...
[17179575.816000] hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive
[17179576.096000] hdb: ST320413A, ATA DISK drive
[17179576.152000] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
[17179576.152000] Probing IDE interface ide1...
[17179576.888000] hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1502, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[17179577.672000] hdd: GENERIC CD-RW FREECOM24B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[17179577.756000] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
[17179577.776000] hda: max request size: 128KiB
[17179577.788000] hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(66)
[17179577.808000] hda: cache flushes supported
[17179577.808000]  hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 >
[17179577.832000] hdb: max request size: 128KiB
[17179577.832000] hdb: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/1024KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(66)
[17179577.832000] hdb: cache flushes not supported
[17179577.832000]  hdb: hdb1 hdb2 < hdb5 >
[17179577.888000] hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)
[17179577.888000] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[17179577.928000] hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
[17179578.320000] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
[17179578.320000] usbcore: registered new driver hub
[17179578.320000] ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
[17179578.324000] **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: cfb5fe02 Type 07 Len 0
[17179578.324000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5
[17179578.324000] PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered
[17179578.324000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.4[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[17179578.324000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: OHCI Host Controller
[17179578.324000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[17179578.324000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: irq 5, io mem 0xefffe000
[17179578.352000] ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'
[17179578.380000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179578.380000] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[17179578.484000] ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>
[17179578.484000] **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: cfb5f902 Type 07 Len 0
[17179578.484000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9
[17179578.484000] PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered
[17179578.484000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9
[17179578.536000] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[effff000-effff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]
[17179578.676000] Attempting manual resume
[17179578.720000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[17179578.748000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[17179578.788000] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
[17179579.000000] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found
[17179579.004000] hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected
[17179579.432000] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
[17179579.816000] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[001106000000370d]
[17179592.940000] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[17179592.980000] shpchp: HPC vendor_id 1022 device_id 7007 ss_vid 0 ss_did 0
[17179592.980000] shpchp: shpc_init: cannot reserve MMIO region
[17179592.980000] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[17179593.048000] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
[17179593.052000] agpgart: Detected AMD Irongate chipset
[17179593.052000] agpgart: AMD 751 chipset with NVidia GeForce detected. Forcing to 1X due to errata.
[17179593.064000] agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000
[17179593.144000] logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 0
[17179593.580000] input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1
[17179593.788000] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
[17179593.800000] NVRM: The NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro GPU installed in this system is
[17179593.800000] NVRM:  supported through the NVIDIA Legacy drivers. Please
[17179593.800000] NVRM:  visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more
[17179593.800000] NVRM:  information.  The 1.0-8762 NVIDIA driver will ignore
[17179593.800000] NVRM:  this GPU.  Continuing probe...
[17179593.800000] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!
[17179593.808000] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12
[17179593.808000] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2
[17179593.888000] **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: cf938622 Type 07 Len 0
[17179593.888000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11
[17179593.888000] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered
[17179593.888000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179593.892000] NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7174  Tue Mar 22 06:44:39 PST 2005
[17179594.524000] ne2k-pci.c:v1.03 9/22/2003 D. Becker/P. Gortmaker
[17179594.524000]   http://www.scyld.com/network/ne2k-pci.html
[17179594.524000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179594.524000] eth0: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0xdc00, IRQ 11, 00:00:B4:9F:4A :Very Happy: 6.
[17179594.540000] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
[17179594.556000] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
[17179594.736000] ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output
[17179594.764000] **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: cc0df6e2 Type 07 Len 0
[17179594.764000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10
[17179594.764000] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered
[17179594.764000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
[17179594.764000] PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #1:40@de00 for device 0000:00:0a.0
[17179594.764000] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0a.0 disabled
[17179594.764000] ENS1371: probe of 0000:00:0a.0 failed with error -16
[17179594.804000] parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.
[17179594.804000] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
[17179594.832000] parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 840C
[17179595.400000] eth1: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:07.4-2, CDC Ethernet Device, 00:d0:59:f2:dd:db
[17179595.400000] usbcore: registered new driver cdc_ether
[17179595.960000] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[17179596.060000] SCSI subsystem initialized
[17179596.080000] sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>
[17179596.080000] ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)
[17179596.080000] ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance
[17179596.216000] Adding 746980k swap on /dev/hdb5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:746980k
[17179596.388000] EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal
[17179596.636000] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[17179596.712000] md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27
[17179596.712000] md: bitmap version 4.39
[17179598.092000] device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[17179598.476000] cdrom: open failed.
[17179599.072000] cdrom: open failed.
[17179599.104000] cdrom: open failed.
[17179600.540000] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[17179600.540000] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[17179600.544000] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
[17179606.064000] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[17179606.064000] ACPI: Sleep Button (FF) [SLPF]
[17179606.064000] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[17179606.280000] ibm_acpi: ec object not found
[17179606.336000] pcc_acpi: loading...
[17179607.240000] powernow: No powernow capabilities detected
[17179611.024000] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[17179611.268000] eth1: no IPv6 routers present
[17179615.924000] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[17179616.448000] apm: BIOS not found.
[17179621.816000] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8
[17179621.816000] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[17179621.816000] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[17179621.816000] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[17179621.896000] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
[17179621.896000] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[17179621.968000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[17179621.968000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[17179621.968000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7
stuart@stuart-desktop:~$

Looking forward to learning from your help 

Stu

----------


## barnogg

I installed edgy eft kubuntu in the hope that the sound could appear magically but it didn't work out. But nevertheless, I installed alsadriver from source without effect. I have a Toshiba P100 notebook and the following is shown:

aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

lspci -v <only the sound device pasted>
0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff31
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 58
        Memory at d0340000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

dmesg <looong>
17179569.184000] Linux version 2.6.17-10-generic (root@palmer) (gcc version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)) #2 SMP Wed Oct 11 23:35:12 UTC 2006 (Ubuntu 2.6.17-10.31-generic)
[17179569.184000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 00000000000e4000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f690000 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f690000 - 000000003f69e000 (ACPI data)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f69e000 - 000000003f700000 (ACPI NVS)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f700000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000] 118MB HIGHMEM available.
[17179569.184000] 896MB LOWMEM available.
[17179569.184000] found SMP MP-table at 000f76e0
[17179569.184000] On node 0 totalpages: 259728
[17179569.184000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31
[17179569.184000]   HighMem zone: 30352 pages, LIFO batch:7
[17179569.184000] DMI present.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDP (v002 TOSQCI                                ) @ 0x000f7620
[17179569.184000] ACPI: XSDT (v001 TOSQCI TOSQCI00 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3f696244
[17179569.184000] ACPI: FADT (v003 TOSQCI TOSQCI00 0x06040000 ALAN 0x00000001) @ 0x3f69dc2a
[17179569.184000] ACPI: MADT (v001 TOSQCI TOSQCI00 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x3f69dd1e
[17179569.184000] ACPI: HPET (v001 TOSQCI TOSQCI00 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x3f69dd86
[17179569.184000] ACPI: MCFG (v001 TOSQCI TOSQCI00 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x3f69ddbe
[17179569.184000] ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD         APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3f69ddfa
[17179569.184000] ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x3f69de62
[17179569.184000] ACPI: SLIC (v001 TOSQCI TOSQCI00 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3f69de8a
[17179569.184000] ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Tst 0x00003000 INTL 0x20060608) @ 0x3f696844
[17179569.184000] ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu1Tst 0x00003000 INTL 0x20060608) @ 0x3f69679e
[17179569.184000] ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20060608) @ 0x3f6962b8
[17179569.184000] ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSQCI   Denver 0x06040000 MSFT 0x03000000) @ 0x00000000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008
[17179569.184000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: 2 duplicate APIC table ignored.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[17179569.184000] Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
[17179569.184000] Processor #1 6:14 APIC version 20
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[17179569.184000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[17179569.184000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
[17179569.184000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[17179569.184000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[17179569.184000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000
[17179569.184000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[17179569.184000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)
[17179569.184000] Built 1 zonelists
[17179569.184000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash
[17179569.184000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)
[17179569.184000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)
[17179569.184000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[17179569.184000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[17179569.184000] Initializing CPU#0
[17179569.184000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)
[17179569.184000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[17179569.184000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[17179569.184000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[17179569.184000] Memory: 1020188k/1038912k available (1910k kernel code, 17940k reserved, 1070k data, 308k init, 121408k highmem)
[17179569.184000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.
[17179569.184000] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000 (virtual 0xf8800000), IRQs 2, 8, 0
[17179569.184000] hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz
[17179569.184000] Using HPET for base-timer
[17179569.184000] Using HPET for gettimeofday
[17179569.184000] Detected 1600.062 MHz processor.
[17179569.184000] Using hpet for high-res timesource
[17179569.268000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3204.18 BogoMIPS (lpj=6408364)
[17179569.268000] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[17179569.268000] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[17179569.268000] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[17179569.268000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179569.268000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179569.268000] monitor/mwait feature present.
[17179569.268000] using mwait in idle threads.
[17179569.268000] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K
[17179569.268000] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K
[17179569.268000] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled
[17179569.268000] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000140 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179569.268000] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[17179569.284000] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[17179569.284000] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[17179569.816000] Freeing initrd memory: 5203k freed
[17179569.816000] ACPI: Core revision 20060707
[17179569.840000] ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!
[17179569.848000] CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz stepping 08
[17179569.848000] SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code
[17179569.852000] Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000
[17179569.860000] Initializing CPU#1
[17179569.940000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3200.23 BogoMIPS (lpj=6400478)
[17179569.940000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179569.940000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179569.940000] monitor/mwait feature present.
[17179569.940000] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K
[17179569.940000] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K
[17179569.940000] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled
[17179569.940000] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000140 0000c189 00000000 00000000
[17179569.940000] CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz stepping 08
[17179569.940000] Total of 2 processors activated (6404.42 BogoMIPS).
[17179569.940000] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs
[17179569.940000] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[17179570.092000] checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.
[17179570.096000] Brought up 2 CPUs
[17179570.136000] migration_cost=4000
[17179570.136000] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[17179570.136000] EISA bus registered
[17179570.136000] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[17179570.136000] PCI: Using MMCONFIG
[17179570.136000] Setting up standard PCI resources
[17179570.164000] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[17179570.164000] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[17179570.164000] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[17179570.164000] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[17179570.168000] Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0
[17179570.168000] PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2
[17179570.168000] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0
[17179570.168000] PCI: Bus #0b (-#0e) is hidden behind transparent bridge #0a (-#0b) (try 'pci=assign-busses')
[17179570.168000] Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently
[17179570.168000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[17179570.180000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]
[17179570.180000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]
[17179570.180000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]
[17179570.184000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]
[17179570.184000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11
[17179570.184000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)
[17179570.184000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11
[17179570.184000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)
[17179570.184000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11
[17179570.184000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[17179570.184000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11
[17179570.184000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 11 12 14 15)
[17179570.184000] ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 23) interrupt mode.
[17179570.268000] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[17179570.268000] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[17179570.276000] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices
[17179570.276000] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[17179570.276000] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[17179570.276000] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
[17179570.276000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0
[17179570.276000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0
[17179570.276000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0
[17179570.276000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1
[17179570.276000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1
[17179570.276000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1
[17179570.276000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2
[17179570.276000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2
[17179570.276000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2
[17179570.276000] PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0
[17179570.276000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0
[17179570.276000]   IO window: disabled.
[17179570.276000]   MEM window: disabled.
[17179570.276000]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[17179570.276000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1
[17179570.276000]   IO window: disabled.
[17179570.276000]   MEM window: 52000000-520fffff
[17179570.276000]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[17179570.276000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2
[17179570.276000]   IO window: disabled.
[17179570.276000]   MEM window: disabled.
[17179570.276000]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[17179570.276000] PCI: Bus 11, cardbus bridge: 0000:0a:04.0
[17179570.276000]   IO window: 00002400-000024ff
[17179570.276000]   IO window: 00002800-000028ff
[17179570.276000]   PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff
[17179570.280000]   MEM window: 54000000-55ffffff
[17179570.280000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0
[17179570.280000]   IO window: 2000-2fff
[17179570.280000]   MEM window: d0000000-d00fffff
[17179570.280000]   PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff
[17179570.280000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
[17179570.280000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64
[17179570.280000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.1 (0000 -> 0002)
[17179570.280000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
[17179570.280000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64
[17179570.280000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185
[17179570.280000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64
[17179570.280000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1e.0 (0004 -> 0007)
[17179570.280000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64
[17179570.280000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:0a:04.0 (0000 -> 0003)
[17179570.280000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0a:04.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
[17179570.280000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0a:04.0 to 64
[17179570.280000] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[17179570.324000] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[17179570.324000] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[17179570.324000] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[17179570.324000] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[17179570.324000] TCP reno registered
[17179570.324000] Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1
[17179570.324000] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[17179570.324000] audit(1160692403.324:1): initialized
[17179570.324000] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[17179570.324000] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[17179570.324000] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[17179570.324000] Initializing Cryptographic API
[17179570.324000] io scheduler noop registered
[17179570.324000] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[17179570.324000] io scheduler deadline registered
[17179570.324000] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[17179570.324000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
[17179570.324000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64
[17179570.324000] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[17179570.324000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]
[17179570.324000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]
[17179570.324000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]
[17179570.324000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
[17179570.324000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64
[17179570.324000] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[17179570.324000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]
[17179570.324000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]
[17179570.324000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]
[17179570.324000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185
[17179570.324000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64
[17179570.324000] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[17179570.324000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]
[17179570.324000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]
[17179570.324000] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]
[17179570.324000] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[17179570.684000] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[17179570.704000] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
[17179570.704000] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[17179570.704000] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[17179570.704000] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[17179570.708000] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[17179570.708000] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
[17179570.708000] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[17179570.708000] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179570.708000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[17179570.708000] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[17179570.708000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[17179570.708000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2
[17179570.708000] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[17179570.708000] TCP bic registered
[17179570.708000] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[17179570.708000] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[17179570.708000] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[17179570.708000] Starting balanced_irq
[17179570.708000] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[17179570.708000] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[17179570.708000] Freeing unused kernel memory: 308k freed
[17179570.744000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0
[17179571.788000] Capability LSM initialized
[17179571.820000] ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [ PmRef] OemTableId [ Cpu0Ist] [20060707]
[17179571.824000] ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [ PmRef] OemTableId [ Cpu0Cst] [20060707]
[17179571.824000] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])
[17179571.824000] ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [ PmRef] OemTableId [ Cpu1Ist] [20060707]
[17179571.824000] ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [ PmRef] OemTableId [ Cpu1Cst] [20060707]
[17179571.824000] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])
[17179571.836000] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (41 C)
[17179572.152000] SCSI subsystem initialized
[17179572.156000] libata version 1.20 loaded.
[17179572.156000] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05
[17179572.156000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 225
[17179572.156000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64
[17179572.156000] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x18B0 irq 14
[17179572.320000] ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7d09 84:6023 85:7469 86:3d09 87:6023 88:203f
[17179572.320000] ata1: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 195371568 sectors: LBA48
[17179572.328000] ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100
[17179572.328000] scsi0 : ata_piix
[17179572.328000]   Vendor: ATA       Model: TOSHIBA MK1032GS  Rev: AS02
[17179572.328000]   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05
[17179572.328000] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x18B8 irq 15
[17179572.648000] ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:421c 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407
[17179572.648000] ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33
[17179572.648000] ata2(0): applying bridge limits
[17179572.812000] ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33
[17179572.812000] scsi1 : ata_piix
[17179572.816000]   Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: DVDRAM GMA-4082N  Rev: HV02
[17179572.816000]   Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05
[17179572.820000] SCSI device sda: 195371568 512-byte hdwr sectors (100030 MB)
[17179572.820000] sda: Write Protect is off
[17179572.820000] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[17179572.820000] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
[17179572.820000] SCSI device sda: 195371568 512-byte hdwr sectors (100030 MB)
[17179572.820000] sda: Write Protect is off
[17179572.820000] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[17179572.820000] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
[17179572.820000]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4
[17179572.876000] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda
[17179573.276000] ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.
[17179573.276000] ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe
[17179573.276000] ide1: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free.
[17179573.276000] ide1: ports already in use, skipping probe
[17179573.308000] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
[17179573.308000] usbcore: registered new driver hub
[17179573.308000] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
[17179573.308000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 233
[17179573.308000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64
[17179573.308000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
[17179573.308000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[17179573.308000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 233, io base 0x00001820
[17179573.308000] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179573.308000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179573.308000] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179573.332000] ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'
[17179573.412000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 225
[17179573.412000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64
[17179573.412000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
[17179573.412000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[17179573.412000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 225, io base 0x00001840
[17179573.412000] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179573.412000] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179573.412000] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179573.516000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185
[17179573.516000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64
[17179573.516000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
[17179573.516000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[17179573.516000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 185, io base 0x00001860
[17179573.516000] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179573.516000] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179573.516000] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179573.620000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
[17179573.620000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64
[17179573.620000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller
[17179573.620000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[17179573.620000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 177, io base 0x00001880
[17179573.620000] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179573.620000] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179573.620000] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179573.724000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 233
[17179573.724000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64
[17179573.724000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
[17179573.724000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
[17179573.724000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
[17179573.724000] PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7
[17179573.724000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 233, io mem 0xd0544000
[17179573.728000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[17179573.728000] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179573.728000] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179573.728000] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[17179573.756000] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[17179573.832000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:0a:04.1 (0000 -> 0002)
[17179573.832000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0a:04.1[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
[17179573.832000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0a:04.1 to 64
[17179573.880000] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[169]  MMIO=[d0007000-d00077ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]
[17179573.916000] Attempting manual resume
[17179573.952000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[17179573.952000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[17179574.512000] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
[17179574.692000] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179583.708000] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[17179583.708000] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[17179583.824000] hw_random: cannot enable RNG, aborting
[17179583.876000] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
[17179583.876000] agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.
[17179583.880000] agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.
[17179583.896000] agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000
[17179584.092000] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
[17179584.204000] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13
[17179584.204000] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>
[17179584.440000] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x25a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x0
[17179584.440000] synaptics: Toshiba Satellite P100 detected, limiting rate to 40pps.
[17179584.476000] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1
[17179584.496000] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.12
[17179584.496000] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
[17179584.496000] sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:0a:04.3 [104c:803c] (rev 0)
[17179584.496000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:0a:04.3 (0000 -> 0002)
[17179584.496000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0a:04.3[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
[17179584.496000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0a:04.3 to 64
[17179584.496000] mmc0: SDHCI at 0xd0007800 irq 169 DMA
[17179584.496000] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[17179584.496000]  1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
[17179584.520000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:0a:04.2 (0000 -> 0002)
[17179584.520000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0a:04.2[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
[17179584.520000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0a:04.2 to 64
[17179584.544000] usbcore: registered new driver hiddev
[17179584.548000] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input2
[17179584.548000] input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1
[17179584.552000] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input3
[17179584.552000] input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1
[17179584.552000] usbcore: registered new driver usbhid
[17179584.552000] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
[17179584.588000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0a:04.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
[17179584.588000] Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:0a:04.0 [1179:ff31]
[17179584.588000] Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI
[17179584.588000] Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI
[17179584.588000] Yenta TI: socket 0000:0a:04.0, mfunc 0x01a21b22, devctl 0x66
[17179584.632000] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI
[17179584.632000] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation
[17179584.676000] ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.0mp
[17179584.676000] ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation
[17179584.676000] ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output
[17179584.704000] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[17179584.704000] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[17179584.704000] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
[17179584.820000] Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 169
[17179584.820000] Socket status: 30000006
[17179584.820000] Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#0a) from #0b to #0e
[17179584.820000] pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x2000 - 0x2fff
[17179584.820000] cs: IO port probe 0x2000-0x2fff: clean.
[17179584.820000] pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0000000 - 0xd00fffff
[17179584.820000] pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff
[17179584.820000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0a:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 50
[17179584.820000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0a:08.0 to 64
[17179584.852000] e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xd0006000, irq 50, MAC addr 00:16:36:61:8D:88
[17179584.852000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 58
[17179584.852000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64
[17179585.172000] cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x370-0x377
[17179585.176000] cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: excluding 0x3f0-0x3f7 0x4d0-0x4d7
[17179585.176000] cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.
[17179585.176000] cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.
[17179585.176000] cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.
[17179585.604000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)
[17179585.604000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
[17179585.604000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64
[17179585.604000] ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
[17179586.020000] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[17179586.272000] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[17179586.300000] ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)
[17179586.300000] ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance
[17179586.328000] Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/disk/by-uuid/1fdf38b7-7ef1-4af2-970a-9f4154a2eaa2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k
[17179586.468000] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
[17179586.672000] NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O MODULE].
[17179586.724000] NTFS volume version 3.1.
[17179587.480000] ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)
[17179672.964000] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)
[17179673.064000] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)
[17179673.076000] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[17179673.076000] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]
[17179673.076000] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[17179673.240000] ibm_acpi: ec object not found
[17179673.276000] pcc_acpi: loading...
[17179673.332000] wmi_add device=dfa6e000
[17179673.332000] calling WQBA
[17179673.392000] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
[17179674.968000] [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102
[17179674.972000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
[17179674.972000] [drm] Initialized i915 1.5.0 20060119 on minor 0
[17179675.104000] apm: BIOS not found.
[17179682.556000] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8
[17179682.556000] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[17179682.556000] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[17179682.556000] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[17179682.592000] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
[17179682.592000] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[17179682.700000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[17179682.700000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[17179682.700000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7
[17179751.164000] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[17179751.164000] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[17179751.164000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[17179751.164000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
[17179751.164000] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
[17179823.520000] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'
[17179826.196000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready
[17179836.276000] eth1: no IPv6 routers present
[17179870.884000] eth1: no IPv6 routers present

Hope it makes some sense.

thank you in advance ..alex..

----------


## larka06

> larka06 - the command is "sudo modprobe snd-via82xx"


FATAL: Module snd_via8237 not found.
I had done that but, I just did it again.  I am sorry if I am being thick headed about this, meaning I am not catching on, but, I hope you can help me get through the mire that I am stuck in.
Thank you for your time and effort.

----------


## barnogg

After the latest edgy update I don't have any soundcard installed anymore. I think I will wait for the the 6.10 release and try again to get some sound out of the machine.

..alex..

----------


## LordRaiden

larka06 -



> FATAL: Module snd_via8237 not found.
> I had done that but, I just did it again.  I am sorry if I am being thick headed about this, meaning I am not catching on, but, I hope you can help me get through the mire that I am stuck in.
> Thank you for your time and effort.


Type "sudo modprobe snd-via82xx". don't replace the "xx" with anything. Type what is in the double-quotes without any replacements. 


barnogg - your soundcard module is not being detected for some reason or another. I suggest you try reporting it as a bug in alsa-project (link in my signature).

----------


## barnogg

bug posted. I hope I can get rid of windows soon.

----------


## leif3d

I've done everything in this guide to get my sound to work but nothing happens...the most frustrating part is that I know my sound card is working fine, because it works in windows and it use to work in my last Ubuntu install under the same computer. I've reinstalled Ubuntu about 6 times and 2 out of the 6 the card was recognized with no problem during installation, 1 out of the 6 the card worked following the steps outlined in the guide, and the remaining 3 times it's been imposible...I've even tried compiling the latest Alsa 13rc3 drivers but nothing...this inconsistency is really frustrating...

My sound card used to get detected as Audigy 2 zs [2001]
motherboard is K8WE thunder

Same thing happened at my house, but the latest and final install I did recognized it fine (I happen to have the same mobo and sound card).

aplay -l:



```
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...
```

lspci -v: 



```
0000:00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
        Subsystem: Tyan Computer: Unknown device 2895
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)
        Subsystem: Tyan Computer: Unknown device 2895
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        I/O ports at <ignored>

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)
        Subsystem: Tyan Computer: Unknown device 2895
        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel
        I/O ports at 1000 [size=32]
        I/O ports at 5000 [size=64]
        I/O ports at 5040 [size=64]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2) (p rog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Tyan Computer: Unknown device 2895
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 209
        Memory at b0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3) (p rog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Tyan Computer: Unknown device 2895
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 233
        Memory at b0001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev a2) (prog-if 8a [M aster SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Tyan Computer: Unknown device 2895
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        I/O ports at 1400 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
        Subsystem: Tyan Computer: Unknown device 2895
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 209
        I/O ports at 1440 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 1434 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 1438 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 1430 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 1410 [size=16]
        Memory at b0002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
        Subsystem: Tyan Computer: Unknown device 2895
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 217
        I/O ports at 1458 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 144c [size=4]
        I/O ports at 1450 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 1448 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 1420 [size=16]
        Memory at b0003000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 0 1 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
        Memory behind bridge: b0100000-b01fffff

0000:00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
        Subsystem: Tyan Computer: Unknown device 2895
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 225
        Memory at b0004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        I/O ports at 1460 [size=8]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
        Memory behind bridge: b1000000-b2ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000cff00000
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Hyp erTransport Technology Configuration
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Add ress Map
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRA M Controller
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Mis cellaneous Control
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:19.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Hyp erTransport Technology Configuration
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:19.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Add ress Map
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:19.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRA M Controller
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:19.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Mis cellaneous Control
        Flags: fast devsel

0000:01:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000  Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Tyan Computer: Unknown device 2895
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 50
        Memory at b0104000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        Memory at b0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 009d (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 02af
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177
        Memory at b2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at b1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:80:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
        Subsystem: Tyan Computer: Unknown device 2895
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:80:01.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
        Subsystem: Tyan Computer: Unknown device 2895
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Memory at d0400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

0000:80:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
        Subsystem: Tyan Computer: Unknown device 2895
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177
        Memory at d0401000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        I/O ports at 4000 [size=8]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:80:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=80, secondary=81, subordinate=86, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: d0500000-d05fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0800000-00000000d0800000
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:81:00.0 PCI bridge: Unknown device bdbd:8111 (rev 21) (prog-if 00 [Normal d ecode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Memory at d0800000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Bus: primary=81, secondary=82, subordinate=82, sec-latency=68
        Memory behind bridge: d0500000-d05fffff
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:82:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Unknown device bdbd:a107 (rev 0e)
        Subsystem: Unknown device bdbd:a107
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5
        Memory at d0500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
```

 sudo nano /etc/modules:



```
 GNU nano 1.3.10                File: /etc/modules

# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp
psmouse
rtc
sbp2
sr_mod
emu10k1 (I've also tried "snd-emu10k1" with no success)
```

what I find very strange is that I don't have any sound or dsp files or folders under /dev

I've also logged in as root to make sure it wasn't a permissions problem, but nothing...

any help would be appreciated. :Confused:

----------


## larka06

I did as you said and I get nothing in return. I am thinking that my sound, on motherboard, is not being detected or, is there a missing module?
Thanks again for your time and effort

----------


## LordRaiden

larka06 - after you do 

```
sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
```

 do 

```
aplay -l
```

 and paste the results here. If you see something like 


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 0: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 4/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 1: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

then go onto the "alsamixer" section in my guide

----------


## rustybutt

I struggled with this issue for several weeks.  I found that in order to have sound playing, you need to have your user belong to the "audio" group.  You can see if this is so by running:

grep '^audio' /etc/group

If your username isn't part of this /etc/group entry, then edit the /etc/group file and add your username o the audio group.

This may or may not fix your problem, but it is a necessary condition for your user to get sound working.

----------


## Murwiz

I got Realplayer and Rhythmbox working with sound a week or so ago, but still didn't have a volume control on the upper taskbar, nor desktop sound effects, nor any sound device showing up in System|Preferences|Sound. Recently after a reboot, I suddenly have all of those missing elements.  :Confused:  And Realplayer stopped working.  :Brick wall:  As did sound in my Firefox Flash plug-in.

I tried reinstalling Realplayer to no avail. Ah, well.

----------


## leif3d

No one has any ideas what the problem was in my previous question? :Sad:  ...LordRaiden please help!! :Pray:

----------


## stu01

Hi Lord Raiden you asked me to post the results of dmesg here a week ago which I did. Here it is again incase you missed it the first time as I haven`t heard back 

stuart@stuart-desktop:~$ dmesg
[17179569.184000] Linux version 2.6.15-27-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4. 0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006
[17179569.184000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff8000 (ACPI data)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000fff8000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.
[17179569.184000] 255MB LOWMEM available.
[17179569.184000] On node 0 totalpages: 65520
[17179569.184000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   Normal zone: 61424 pages, LIFO batch:15
[17179569.184000]   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000] DMI 2.3 present.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x0 00fabc0
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT          0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @  0x0fff0000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT          0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @  0x0fff0030
[17179569.184000] ACPI: DSDT (v001 AMD75X IRONGATE 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @  0x00000000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x5008
[17179569.184000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 10000000:e fff0000)
[17179569.184000] Built 1 zonelists
[17179569.184000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash
[17179569.184000] Local APIC disabled by BIOS (or by default) -- you can enable it with "lapic"
[17179569.184000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01201000)
[17179569.184000] Initializing CPU#0
[17179569.184000] PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)
[17179569.184000] Detected 1010.106 MHz processor.
[17179569.184000] Using pmtmr for high-res timesource
[17179569.184000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[17179572.752000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes )
[17179572.752000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[17179572.772000] Memory: 249140k/262080k available (1976k kernel code, 12356k r eserved, 606k data, 288k init, 0k highmem)
[17179572.772000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervis or mode... Ok.
[17179572.852000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2021.86 BogoM IPS (lpj=4043733)
[17179572.852000] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[17179572.852000] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[17179572.852000] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[17179572.852000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
[17179572.852000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 0 0000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
[17179572.852000] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/li ne)
[17179572.852000] CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)
[17179572.852000] CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 0000042 0 00000000 00000000 00000000
[17179572.852000] mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)
[17179572.852000] CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor stepping 02
[17179572.852000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[17179572.852000] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[17179572.868000] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[17179573.956000] Freeing initrd memory: 6617k freed
[17179573.988000] ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!
[17179573.992000] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0800 (from 0e20)
[17179573.992000] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[17179573.992000] EISA bus registered
[17179573.992000] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[17179574.008000] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb71, last bus=1
[17179574.008000] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[17179574.008000] ACPI: Subsystem revision 20051216
[17179574.020000] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[17179574.020000] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing
[17179574.020000] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[17179574.020000] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[17179574.024000] Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0
[17179574.024000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[17179574.028000] ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)
[17179574.028000] ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)
[17179574.028000] ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)
[17179574.028000] ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)
[17179574.028000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14  15)
[17179574.028000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14  15)
[17179574.028000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14  15)
[17179574.032000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14  15)
[17179574.032000] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[17179574.032000] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[17179574.036000] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices
[17179574.036000] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[17179574.036000] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[17179574.036000] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it help s, post a report
[17179574.048000] pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0xde00-0xde03 has been reserved
[17179574.048000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
[17179574.048000]   IO window: b000-bfff
[17179574.048000]   MEM window: ede00000-efefffff
[17179574.048000]   PREFETCH window: e1c00000-e5cfffff
[17179574.048000] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[17179574.048000] audit(1161374839.048:1): initialized
[17179574.048000] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[17179574.048000] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[17179574.048000] Initializing Cryptographic API
[17179574.048000] io scheduler noop registered
[17179574.048000] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[17179574.048000] io scheduler deadline registered
[17179574.048000] io scheduler cfq registered
[17179574.048000] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[17179574.400000] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[17179574.424000] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303 :Capital Razz: S2K,PNP0f03 :Capital Razz: S2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[17179574.428000] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179574.428000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[17179574.428000] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ shar ing enabled
[17179574.428000] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[17179574.428000] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[17179574.432000] 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[17179574.432000] 00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[17179574.432000] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 b locksize
[17179574.432000] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[17179574.432000] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override w ith idebus=xx
[17179574.432000] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[17179574.436000] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[17179574.436000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5
[17179574.436000] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[17179574.436000] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[17179574.468000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0
[17179574.472000] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes )
[17179574.472000] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 byt es)
[17179574.472000] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
[17179574.472000] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)
[17179574.472000] TCP reno registered
[17179574.472000] TCP bic registered
[17179574.472000] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[17179574.472000] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[17179574.472000] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[17179574.472000] Using IPI Shortcut mode
[17179574.472000] ACPI wakeup devices:
[17179574.472000] PCI0 UAR1  USB
[17179574.472000] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
[17179574.472000] Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed
[17179574.568000] vga16fb: initializing
[17179574.568000] vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000
[17179574.692000] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x25
[17179574.692000] fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
[17179575.816000] Capability LSM initialized
[17179575.884000] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (30 C)
[17179576.872000] AMD7409: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1
[17179576.872000] AMD7409: chipset revision 7
[17179576.872000] AMD7409: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
[17179576.872000] AMD7409: 0000:00:07.1 (rev 07) UDMA66 controller
[17179576.872000]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda :Very Happy: MA, hdb  :Very Happy: MA
[17179576.872000]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc :Very Happy: MA, hdd  :Very Happy: MA
[17179576.872000] Probing IDE interface ide0...
[17179577.160000] hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive
[17179577.440000] hdb: ST320413A, ATA DISK drive
[17179577.496000] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
[17179577.496000] Probing IDE interface ide1...
[17179578.232000] hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1502, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[17179579.016000] hdd: GENERIC CD-RW FREECOM24B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[17179579.100000] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
[17179579.120000] hda: max request size: 128KiB
[17179579.144000] hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/1 6/63, UDMA(66)
[17179579.148000] hda: cache flushes supported
[17179579.148000]  hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 >
[17179579.172000] hdb: max request size: 128KiB
[17179579.172000] hdb: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/1024KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16 /63, UDMA(66)
[17179579.172000] hdb: cache flushes not supported
[17179579.172000]  hdb: hdb1 hdb2 < hdb5 >
[17179579.224000] hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)
[17179579.224000] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[17179579.272000] hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
[17179579.652000] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
[17179579.652000] usbcore: registered new driver hub
[17179579.656000] ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
[17179579.656000] **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: cfd6ae02 Type 07 Len 0
[17179579.656000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5
[17179579.656000] PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered
[17179579.656000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.4[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (l evel, low) -> IRQ 5
[17179579.656000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: OHCI Host Controller
[17179579.656000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus nu mber 1
[17179579.656000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: irq 5, io mem 0xefffe000
[17179579.684000] ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'
[17179579.712000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179579.712000] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[17179579.816000] ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>
[17179579.816000] **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: cfd6a902 Type 07 Len 0
[17179579.816000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9
[17179579.816000] PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered
[17179579.816000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 9 (l evel, low) -> IRQ 9
[17179579.868000] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[effff0 00-effff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]
[17179580.012000] Attempting manual resume
[17179580.068000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[17179580.072000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[17179580.120000] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
[17179580.332000] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found
[17179580.336000] hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected
[17179580.764000] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
[17179581.148000] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[001106000000370d ]
[17179594.388000] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
[17179594.392000] agpgart: Detected AMD Irongate chipset
[17179594.392000] agpgart: AMD 751 chipset with NVidia GeForce detected. Forcing  to 1X due to errata.
[17179594.404000] agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000
[17179594.664000] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[17179594.736000] shpchp: HPC vendor_id 1022 device_id 7007 ss_vid 0 ss_did 0
[17179594.736000] shpchp: shpc_init: cannot reserve MMIO region
[17179594.736000] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[17179594.796000] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input1
[17179594.972000] ne2k-pci.c:v1.03 9/22/2003 D. Becker/P. Gortmaker
[17179594.972000]   http://www.scyld.com/network/ne2k-pci.html
[17179594.972000] **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: cf832a22 Type 07 Len 0
[17179594.972000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11
[17179594.972000] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered
[17179594.972000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 ( level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179594.972000] eth0: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0xdc00, IRQ 11, 00:00:B4:9F:4A  :Very Happy: 6.
[17179595.376000] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12
[17179595.460000] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
[17179595.472000] NVRM: The NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro GPU installed  in this system is
[17179595.472000] NVRM:  supported through the NVIDIA Legacy drivers. Please
[17179595.472000] NVRM:  visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more
[17179595.472000] NVRM:  information.  The 1.0-8762 NVIDIA driver will ignore
[17179595.472000] NVRM:  this GPU.  Continuing probe...
[17179595.472000] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!
[17179595.564000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 ( level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179595.564000] NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7174  Tue Mar 22 06:44:39 PST 2005
[17179595.780000] **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: ca00d6c2 Type 07 Len 0
[17179595.780000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10
[17179595.780000] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered
[17179595.780000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 ( level, low) -> IRQ 10
[17179595.780000] PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #1:40@de00 for device 0000:0 0:0a.0
[17179595.780000] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0a.0 disabled
[17179595.780000] ENS1371: probe of 0000:00:0a.0 failed with error -16
[17179596.004000] logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 0
[17179596.336000] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
[17179596.352000] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
[17179596.388000] eth1: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:07.4-2, CDC Ethernet  Device, 00:d0:59:f2:dd:db
[17179596.388000] usbcore: registered new driver cdc_ether
[17179596.440000] input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input2
[17179596.748000] parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.
[17179596.748000] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
[17179596.752000] ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output
[17179596.940000] parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 840C
[17179597.500000] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[17179597.596000] SCSI subsystem initialized
[17179597.616000] sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>
[17179597.616000] ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1 )
[17179597.616000] ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance
[17179597.752000] Adding 746980k swap on /dev/hdb5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 acros s:746980k
[17179597.924000] EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal
[17179598.172000] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[17179598.248000] md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27
[17179598.248000] md: bitmap version 4.39
[17179599.276000] device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@ redhat.com


Please help as I am pleased with Ubuntu and would like to completely convert from windows but can`t without sound 

Thanks

----------


## Didjit

Been digging around for an answer to my problem and this seems like the place to go...

Problem I have is that the event sounds (gdm start, gnome login, etc.) continously repeat. This makes Gnome unresponsive, so I have to "/etc/init.d/alsasound stop" just to get into gnome.

I tried using the newest drivers from Alsa, also followed the guide to reinstalled everthing from scatch, and also tried recompile current drivers from scratch. Same results. So, maybe this is a setting I need in the Kernel boot?? 

My card is recongnized, I do get sound, just encounter this "looping" sound error.

Running Edgy Eft AMD 64. Card info.

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 2a34
        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 7
        Memory at fe024000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Tx Didiit

Edit: I found some references that state this error can happen when the module doesn't match the kernel version. I belive I may have caused this problem when I manually installed the latest Alsa drivers. Now I wan't to start over from scratch. I did the --purge / reinstall w/apt but I think something is still missing. Doing a modprobe, I get:

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error running install command for snd_pcm
WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0m (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
chris@linuxboxamd:/mnt$ 

Any suggestions?

----------


## LordRaiden

sorry stu, I've been busy as well



```
[17179595.780000] ENS1371: probe of 0000:00:0a.0 failed with error -16
```

that line seems to be a culprit. I'd suggest you try filing a bug report at alsa, since that would probably be more fruitful. I can't tell if that is a problem with the driver or hardware detection but people at should know this better.

rustybutt - the 

```
grep 'audio' /etc/group
```

 thing is quite useful. One of the posts I have in the latter (thank you sections) part of my guide mentions the need to have the current username in the audio section of /etc/group. I'll add this explicitly since this problem crops up now and then. But kudos to you for the using the grep command since modifying the /etc/group file improperly can cause serious problems.

----------


## stu01

Thanks Lord Raiden, 

I`ll post back what they say 

Stu

----------


## s0c0

I've tried everything in here, but I believe my problem is a bit different:

I know my sound works cause anything I download using limewire works in its media player.  I also get the default sound when prompted to login to ubuntu,  but when I use stuff like amarok, miune, rythmbox, juk, or even the default ubuntu cd player i don't get sound.

For instance when I go into amarok and change to the xine engine (the only engine I have as an option) I get the following error:



```
xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.
```

When I click on the Volume Control icon next to the system clock and click open volume control i get this:



```
No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
```

HI'm using ubuntu 6.  My sound card is Intel 82801BA-ICH2.  Yes GStreamer is installed.  I tried the manual on here.  I'm just at a lost here.

Any ideas?

----------


## larka06

> larka06 - after you do 
> 
> ```
> sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
> ```
> 
>  do 
> 
> ```
> ...



**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 4/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 1: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

This is what I get. I have also went to the alsa mixer and it is all set to work.  I am now thinking that the sound part of the motherboard, MSI, is bad. I have had other problems with this motherboard.
Oh! On my first few tries to get this printout all the numbers would be #0. I have read all of your Comprehensive Sound Problem article but I am more in the situation I do not have alot of time nor, do I wish to learn alot about the sound end at this moment.  This is because I am very busy with web work and just want it to work.  I am now thinking of getting a sound card and just let this go unless, you can help me further.
Also with the sudo modprobe snd- I get a fatal module snd_ not found.
I truely appreciate your time and effort.
Thank You.

----------


## LordRaiden

larka06 - you need to go into alsamixer, and check if your sound channels are muted. It is basically the sound mixer for your soundcard which controls whether sound is muted/not-muted as well as the volume level. In alsamixer, you need to make sure that both your "Master" and "PCM" channels are not muted and they are both not at 0. Otherwise, you will not hear any sound. 

I am also have trouble understanding why you simply do not type character for character 

```
sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
```

. If you type 

```
sudo modprobe snd-
```

 you will most certainly get the error (as would anyone else) since "snd-" is not a valid name of sound module.

s0c0 - make sure that the xine is set to use the alsa engine. This goes for amarok and any other media player that you might be using.

----------


## larka06

LordRaiden-I went to the alsa mixer and set all my sound to the top of the green for volume. I also made sure that each one was on.  All is set and ON.
I did type character for character.  I even copy and pasted to see if I was doing something wrong.  I got the same results whether I typed it or I pasted it. I just redid with cut and paste as well as retype it.  I get nothing for a answer. It just goes to the prompt again. I apologize for my ignorance but I have not idea what s0c0 is or where to set it. I guess I am going to have to take time to learn more.  Oh! I just went to the alsa mixer again and all is set to be ON. I will reboot and see what happens now.  I am mostly interested in get realplayer to work cause I listen to online stuff alot. As of now I have to use my sisters windows machine. Ha! windows again.
Your effort to help me is so appreciated.
Thank you again.

----------


## leif3d

No one has any solution for my problem?...at least an: "I don't know?". Should I just start a new thread? :Confused:

----------


## larka06

Lord Raiden----Well today is a new day and I have decided to try to learn what you are saying in you solution guide.  I have been just doing and then going on with my paying work.  Here is something that brought interest to me and caused wonder.  It says that it is only for root. Huh?
237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 7061
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 201
        I/O ports at eb00 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>
I do not know what this means and I still have no Idea of what s0c0 is or, where to find and set it.
Thank you again; even if that seems so little for what you are doing for me it is all I got for the moment.

----------


## LordRaiden

larka06

s0c0 was another user who asked for help. 

Your observation is interesting, you should post a bug report at alsa about it. (link in my signature).

----------


## leif3d

I installed Edgy and all my problems are gone...regarding the sound at least...because some problems with Maya 8.0 came up...oh well... :Confused:

----------


## arashf

LordRaiden,
I've spent hours upon hours dealing with what should be a simple sound issue... here's my problem:

I'm on edgy and my sound was working perfectly until I started playing with some bios settings (namely pnp support and acpi/apic.) After a bit of fooling around, I managed to break my sound. I returned everything to their original settings and still have no sound. Everything looks okay, but I get no sound out of my speakers (and yea, I checked that it's not the speakers... :-p) 

Here are the relevant outputs... 




> Here's the output of aplay -l
> 
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Audigy2 [Audigy 2 [SB0240]], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]
> Subdevices: 32/32
> Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
> Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
> Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
> ...





> arashf@arash:~$ lsmod | grep snd
> snd_emu10k1_synth       8960  0 
> snd_emux_synth         39296  1 snd_emu10k1_synth
> snd_seq_virmidi         8576  1 snd_emux_synth
> snd_seq_midi_emul       8192  1 snd_emux_synth
> snd_seq_dummy           4996  0 
> snd_seq_oss            36480  0 
> snd_seq_midi            9984  0 
> snd_seq_midi_event      8960  3 snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
> ...





> arashf@arash:~$ lspci -v
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 80f6
>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
>         Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
>         Capabilities: <access denied>
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P Processor to AGP Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 64
> ...





> arashf@arash:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
>  0 snd_emu10k1





> arashf@arash:~$ dmesg | grep snd





> arashf@arash:~$ dmesg
> [17179569.184000] Linux version 2.6.17-10-generic (root@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)) #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 (Ubuntu 2.6.17-10.33-generic)
> [17179569.184000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> [17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
> [17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
> [17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
> [17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff30000 (usable)
> [17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003ff30000 - 000000003ff40000 (ACPI data)
> [17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003ff40000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)
> ...


Thanks a bunch in advance for any help you can provide.

----------


## LordRaiden

There seems to be a problem with your BIOS


```
[ 20.641228] pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled
 [ 20.641232] PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...
 [ 20.641244] PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00f5230
 [ 20.641247] PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0x5e1a, dseg 0xf0000
 [ 20.641769] PNPBIOS fault.. attempting recovery.
 [ 20.641810] PnPBIOS: Warning! Your PnP BIOS caused a fatal error. Attempting to continue
 [ 20.641848] PnPBIOS: You may need to reboot with the "pnpbios=off" option to operate stably
 [ 20.641887] PnPBIOS: Check with your vendor for an updated BIOS
 [ 20.641923] PnPBIOS: get_dev_node: unexpected status 0x37
 [ 20.641960] PnPBIOS: 12 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 12 recorded by driver
```

and at the very end of your dmesg it says "apm: BIOS not found" 

However, I think your soundcard is detected. Are you trying to use SPDIF or stereo out? You might want to have a look at your alsamixer settings and see if Master and PCM are both not muted and are around the 70-80 range as well as if IEC958,  IEC958 Output, and External Amplifier are enabled/disabled.

----------


## arashf

hmm. so, i've always had that bios bug so I don't really know what to do there. :-p

in alssamixer, I have Master around 80, as well as PCM. There's also PCM center/front/lfe/side/surround/front which are all hovering around 80. Though I've tried muting them to no avail. Should I be rebooting to see changes go into affect? IEC stuff is muted/dislabed and external amp I tried both on/off (what should it be?) Thanks again!

----------


## larka06

I did as you said and sent in a bug report but, I am thinking that this statement ( sudo modprobe snd-via82xx) is saying; show me the sound module. If this is true then I have to install the module.  Correct me if I am wrong. I am going to you solutions guide and try to do this.

----------


## bignickel

I recently totally screwed up my sound and I'm having some troubles fixing it.  I had one app that refused to share the sound card so I tried to install pulseaudio to try it.  Big mistake!  I think I have everything removed, but I still have all kinds of ALSA errors.  I tried removing and reinstalling the packages as described in the guide, but I still have the problems.  Most apps are working, but esd will not load and skype will not run.  ESD gives the following error:

ALSA lib pcm.c:2109 :Sad: snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so

And skype gives similar problems.  But I'm at a loss as to why I don't have those packages.  I've removed and reinstalled ALSA 4 times!

----------


## Didjit

> I recently totally screwed up my sound and I'm having some troubles fixing it.  I had one app that refused to share the sound card so I tried to install pulseaudio to try it.  Big mistake!  I think I have everything removed, but I still have all kinds of ALSA errors.  I tried removing and reinstalling the packages as described in the guide, but I still have the problems.  Most apps are working, but esd will not load and skype will not run.  ESD gives the following error:
> 
> ALSA lib pcm.c:2109snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
> 
> And skype gives similar problems.  But I'm at a loss as to why I don't have those packages.  I've removed and reinstalled ALSA 4 times!


I had a similar problem trying out different drivers and couldn't seem to get back to a fesh install. What I did was renamed the "/usr/src/linux/modules" directory. Then reinstalled the kernel through Synaptic and the modules directory was recreated.  This won't fix your problem, but may get you back to a fresh starting point.

Didjit

----------


## affected

In an effort to figure out why artsd keeps crashing when I start or turn off the sound system in kubuntu, and to get my microphone working, I made the mistake of compiling the drivers from alsa-project.org as detailed in the how-to. That seems to have broken my sound drivers, so my question is, how do I remove the self-compiled drivers and revert to the ones that come with edgy?

----------


## bignickel

Did you try the steps laid out in the first post on this thread?  That's what I did and I still had lots of problems so I just reinstalled ubuntu.  At least that's a guaranteed 2 hours, instead of who knows how long you'll put into trying to figure it out.

----------


## stefe

many thanks, got my sound card orking properly (Avance Logic) after reading carefully the instructions!

Stephen

----------


## affected

My fortissimo III works in principle right off the bat, using the distro-standard drivers in edgy, but  I can not record anything from my microphone. I can get the mic input audible from the speakers, but never in breezy, dapper or edgy have I managed to record a thing. Also, I'm running Kubuntu, and the sound system is really bugging out every chance it gets. Certainly trying to enable, or if it is already enabled, disable the sound system with alsa selected as audio device and full duplex enabled will cause the guy kde control center window to hang until I kill an artsd process. With full duplex off, I can turn the system off and on at will with no hangs. However, trying to record in, say, Sound Recorder will just crash the sound recorder program as soon as I press the rec button.

I've been battling with this since breezy, and really have no idea what to do.

----------


## envykris

guys..
has this been solved in Edgy..
lemme know...
i wouldnt wanna do so much of heavy lifting to just get something so basic like sound and mic to work on my system..
everything has to work out of the box...otherwise its not a desktop  OS ...
THUMBS DOWN DAPPER

----------


## ~viper~

Hi,
I had asked someone how they had gotten multiple audio sources to play at the same time, to which he replied to install newer OSS drivers.  I installed them, but nothing seemed to happen, and I realized on next reboot that I could no longer play music in beep media player's OSS output plugin, and that mplayer movies were complaining about audio errors by default.  At this point I came here, followed the guide, and found that my sound was now totally broken. My system:

Edgy, 2.6.17-10-server, with ubuntu-minimal package (no ubuntu-desktop, and if you advise me to get it, I will sooner switch to gentoo)

*aplay -l* returns the classic "no soundcards found..."

I'm not sure if my audio card chipset is ICH6 or ICH6M.  this is the difference between hda-intel and intel8x0 driver...which one do i need?  I still believe I had tried them all, with failure. http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc...r-Intel#matrix
$ lspci -v | grep ICH6


```
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Generic])
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 80 [Master])
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
```

alsa-driver appears to compile w/o errors, but then a modprobe command may produce a segmentation error (once) or some FATAL: not found error (once), and then stall/freeze at other attempts.  about to try alsa-project driver, but so far I am saddened by each attempt at the guide  :Sad: 

oh, and alsamixer doesnt work--also classic "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"

[EDIT] more bad news/info:

$ lsmod | grep snd


```
snd_timer              27529  1 
snd                    66668  1 snd_timer
soundcore              11232  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         12168  0
```

As you can see, I feel like snd-pcm, snd-hda-intel and snd-hda-codec should be here for it to work.  The ones that are loaded seem to have weird arguments.[/EDIT]

----------


## oryaaaaa

Prodigy HD2 is normal run.
Ubuntu 6.10 32bit

$ sudo gedit /usr/share/alsa/pcm/dmix.conf

    @args.FORMAT {
        type string
        default S16_LE
    }

This corrects as follows and reboot. 
    @args.FORMAT {
        type string
        default S32_LE
    }

Low Price OPAMP change 5532->2134
Hi-Cost OPAMP change 5532->2134 2134->OPA627BPx4(Browndog parts)

If external DAC of less than 1000 dollars is used, let's exchange OPAMP with this HD2 and use it. HD-580 and HD-650 are the best for the headphone. The speaker recommends Bose M3 and BOSE Comparion3.

Thanks

----------


## drspin

I have an EMU10K1 SB Live on my desktop. My speaker setup is a 5.1 with three seperate inputs (matching the outputs on the card). Stereo sound works well out of the box on every version of ubuntu since Warty  :Smile:  Currently the machine has Dapper. 

My problem is that the Digital output needs to be changed to act as a Center/LFE Channel. According to http://www.opensound.com/readme/README.SBLive.html "By setting the sblive_digital_din option to 0 you can enable the analog center/LFE output feature."

This is for OSS which in Dapper is emulated on top of alsa -- how can I do this with ALSA? 

currently the center and sub just play static.

The other issue is that the master volume doesn't control the the surround volume like it should -- any thoughts??

Thanks for the help!!

Cole

----------


## ~viper~

[SOLVED]

ok, now I know why the guide said to use at your own risk... because it is definitely capable of breaking things =/

It's possible, as I determined through sweat and tears, to break one's sound to the point of the kernel not recognizing the sound card.  But, as I finally realized, the keyword in the previous sentence was *kernel*, so it is possible that compiling and installing a new kernel (with new config) will allow  the recognition of the soundcard and loading of the needed sound modules!  Custom kernel ftw.

If your wireless suddenly stops working as a result of this, you must remain calm and realize that you are on a different kernel, and that perhaps, depending on the way you set up wireless last time, you may need to do it again.
[/SOLVED]

*The tears...*
About my state of being -- I had thought at first that losing sound was only a minor issue, but I quickly became so nervous that I was ready to break things and format && install gentoo.  Even LiveCDs had no sound!  Installing gentoo meant that I had to watch and/or burn the few videos or episodes of anime I had on my system, and doing that required sound!  As Mike Myers would say, "It's a vicious cycle..."   In my nervous state I had installed xubuntu-desktop and even k3b when my gentoo .iso refused to burn.  

*The joy...*
Booting into my new, working kernel, I realized that alsamixergui would actually start and display my sound card!  I quickly played a song in BMP, first in alsa then in oss, varying the volume very often, because that is how I celebrate.  Soon I logged out, shifted to console, and uninstalled xubuntu-desktop (and annoying gdm w/ it), restarted, logged into wdm (current fav).
The beautiful background of my picture and slit of fluxbox greeted my eyes, with a subtle but wonderful change: GKrellM now showed four more monitors, namely Master, Headphone, PCM and PC Speaker.  Sound was definitely back, and I was with fluxbox, as life should be... :Very Happy:  

It was so beautiful that I was close to tears and nearly did  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## justinlindh

Has anybody had any luck getting optical sound out of an NVidia CK8S Alsa (also has Realtek AC'97 OSS)? I've been banging my head against the wall getting it to work  :Sad:

----------


## justinlindh

Edit:
Okay, I was finally able to get sound to come from XMMS, but it doesn't look like anything else is working. Maybe someone could help me configure the rest of Ubuntu based on my XMMS plugin settings?

I'm using the ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin. The following are my settings:

Audio Device: hw: 0,2 (NVidia CK8S: NVidia CK8S - IEC958
Mixer card: NVidia CK8S
Mixer device: IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA

Audio works with these settings in XMMS, but I'm unable to figure out what I need to do for the rest of my installation. Any help appreciated!

----------


## StormGuy

My laptop is still being a stubborn mute  :Sad: 
For me, alsa -l returns:



```
opus@Serenity:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Now, I'm a newbie in the most extreme sense, but I read that to mean that I both have a soundcard that is detected by Ubuntu and the drivers are installed.  I peeked at my volume settings, but nothing is muted and the sound is at the max level.  I still can't hear anything though.  I figure it's a simple matter of tweaking some option that's hiding somewhere on my machine, but I can't seem to find it :\

Any ideas?

Oh, and I apologize in advance for posting those two other threads elsewhere on the forums regarding this issue.  I didn't realize there was a comprehensive thread sitting right here in front of me  :Brick wall: 

Edit: I mean aplay -l  Sorry

----------


## kathyo

LordRaiden, thank you for not only developing this guide, but also for helping others along the way.

I've tried the suggestions in this guide a few times now, chalking up previous attempts to user error, but have gotten nowhere fast, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

For aplay -l:


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

And for lspci -v:


```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0160
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0160
        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 161
        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [disabled] [size=128M]
        Memory at feb80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=512K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0160
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 161
        I/O ports at ff80 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0160
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 161
        I/O ports at ff60 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0160
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at ff40 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0160
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169
        Memory at ffa80800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32
        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
        Memory behind bridge: fd000000-feafffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-f3ffffff

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0160
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]
        Memory at feb7fc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0160
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 169
        I/O ports at eda0 [size=32]

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0160
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169
        I/O ports at ee00 [size=256]
        I/O ports at edc0 [size=64]
        Memory at feb7fa00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
        Memory at feb7f900 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

01:04.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Unknown device 196e:01ad
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 161
        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fe000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

01:05.0 Modem: Intel Corporation FA82537EP 56K V.92 Data/Fax Modem PCI (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Generic])
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 1000
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 169
        Memory at fe9fd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        I/O ports at de00 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

01:06.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Unknown device 37f3
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 177
        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

01:09.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 8127
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 169
        Memory at fe9fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
        Expansion ROM at fe020000 [disabled] [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```

I've looked at alsamixer and have unmuted the appropriate settings. Additionally, I have tried getting the alsa drivers from a fresh kernel as suggested. I have not gone any further in the guide because my soundcard is identified.  :Think:  

Thank you for your assistance,
Kathy

----------


## StormGuy

My problem seems similar to yours, Kathy.  My card is identified, nothing is muted, and yet...no sound  :Sad:

----------


## johnpipe

I am having similar problems, with a SBLive! Value (EMU10K1), in Ubuntu Edgy. Everything configured, tried all the things in the guide, everything seems to "work", but no sound. 

There is a problem with trying to enable analog sound in my installation -- it seems digital is enabled by default, and I'm unable to switch it, tried alsamixer, volume control, others. It looks like this could be my problem, as some sources say you won't get ANY analog sound with digital enabled.

 For some folks, this is why there's no sound with everything "perfectly" configured; either you have analog sound like me and your card is defaulting to digital in Ubuntu, and you have not switched, or can not switch, the output.  In alsamixer, it's called "SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack", and is the very last control to the right.

I'm also seeing a non-existent chipset identified; alsmixer shows:



```
Card: SBLive! Value [CT4832]
Chip: Cirrus Logic CS4297A rev 3
```

And, 



```
johnpipe@linus:~$ grep -r Cirrus /proc/asound
/proc/asound/Live/codec97#0/ac97#0-0:0-0/0: Cirrus Logic CS4297A rev 3
/proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0:0-0/0: Cirrus Logic CS4297A rev 3
/proc/asound/oss/sndstat:0: Cirrus Logic CS4297A rev 3
johnpipe@linus:~$
```

This also shows up in volume control as a selectable device, i.e., it shows both devices in the File => Change Devices selection menu:

SBLive! Value [CT4832] (Alsa mixer)
Cirrus Logic CS4297A rev 3 (OSS mixer)

This last I don't understand at all; there is NO Cirrus Logic _anything_ on this system (NO onboard sound, one PCI SBLive card)! This might be what's preventing enabling of analog sound.

p.s., I also posted elsewhere before discovering this thread, but I'm not getting help and I'm getting desperate! :Brick wall:  

johnpipe

----------


## StormGuy

After tinkering with my repositories, I tried to run a music program again just to see if it had fixed anything, so I tried to run XMMS and got an error for the first time:



```
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): Device or resource busy
```

I can't really tell if that's progress or not :\

----------


## johnpipe

Well, as a retired and disabled engineer, I'm embarassed to discover that there is, in fact, a Cirrus Logic chip on the SBLive! card.  It was not easy to spot and identify (at about 7mm square, and it doesn't say "CS4297A", only "4297A", a date code, and a not-so-easily recognizable chip logo), and I finally went to Cirrus Logic for a data sheet to positively identify the chip that I finally spotted.  

It's an audio codec chip, and  the fact that it shows up in the graphic user interface I find somewhat confusing; why should the user be asked to choose between chips on a soundcard, when the average user hasn't a clue what these are or what they do? 

Last night I changed my search term on google to just "CT4297" and turned up a lot of posts re: alsa/CT4297/emu10k1/SBLive, but nothing explaining it, and a lot of confused users like myself.

So, I'm back to just having no clue as to why I cannot select analog out (nor why it's defaulting to digital out). This is getting horribly frustrating, as Ubuntu is the only distribution I currently have installed that is modern-audio-video-capable, which isn't a lot of use without the audio.


Keep on plugging onward,

Johnpipe

----------


## StormGuy

Well, upon rebooting, I no longer get that error I posted before.  Still no sound, though  :Sad:

----------


## OwenA

I see that my driver for the Audigy 1 is not loaded. I went to the ALsa site as mentioned in the early post in this thread. I need the emu10k2 and what is loaded is the emu10k1.

It was also mentioned to do the apt-get to compile this driver.

Question is how do I do this? Do I copy the driver on to the hard disk or can I leave it on my USB flash disk and extract when needed? If I copy to HD then to where exactly and are there commands to copy that are unique to ensuring all data is extracted?

If someone could elaborate what is exactly needed I would appreciate it!

----------


## LordRaiden

Not replying to any post in particular. but if you find that your alsamixer settings and soundcard module seem to be in working order, this "might" help (it has helped many in the course of this thread).

1 - Try playing music or video files with audio in your favorite media player.

2 - If you find that music seems to be playing i.e.
      a) You can see visualizations moving to the beat (visualizations need to be turned on)
      b) The clock of the player is progressing (starts at 0:00 and going up slowly)
      c) This one is a bit more if-fy but if you are playing a video and you can actually see video but hear no sound

3 - Look at the "Adding the current user to the audio group" section in my guide - I pasted it below for quick reference.

Adding the current user to the audio group


 A very common cause for a user to not have sound is not having his/her username in the /etc/group.

 Thanks to rustybutt for this simple check.




```
grep 'audio' /etc/group
```

You should see a line similar to 


```
audio:x:29:
```

 followed by a username i.e. if the username is "ubuntu" then you should see 


```
audio:x:29:ubuntu
```

If you see something else i.e. 


```
audio:x:29:root
```

 you should add your username to the file by doing 


```
sudo nano /etc/group
```

Now find the line that looks like 


```
audio:x:29:root
```

 and change it to 


```
audio:x:29:root:moocow
```

 only replacing moocow with your real username.

 Hit CTRL + 0 to save, then CTRL + X to exit. That's the end of that

----------


## StormGuy

```
grep 'audio' /etc/group
```

It returned me as the proper user, though when I run a music file, I do see the little bars moving and the clock progressing.

----------


## michalg

This is a followup from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1750715

I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Edgy Eft on my Dell Dimension 9200.

I get no sound.

aplay -l reports "aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found..."

lspci -vvv has this to say about my Audio device:



```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01db
        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-
        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 169
        Region 0: Memory at dffdc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)
                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000
        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0
                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-
                Device: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us
                Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-
                Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+
                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes
                Link: Supported Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Port 0
                Link: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us
                Link: ASPM Disabled CommClk- ExtSynch-
                Link: Speed unknown, Width x0
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel
        Capabilities: [130] Unknown (5)
```

And lsmod this:



```
root@moo:~# lsmod | grep snd
snd_hda_intel          20116  0 
snd_hda_codec         164608  1 snd_hda_intel
snd_pcm_oss            47360  0 
snd_mixer_oss          19584  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                84612  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_timer              25348  1 snd_pcm
snd                    58372  6 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
soundcore              11232  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

first of all, is the hda_intel module appropriate for my hardware? if not, which one is?

if it is correct, does that mean that the "modprobe -v snd-hda-intel" command (step 4 of General Help), which does not emit any output (because the hda-intel module is already installed at boot), succeeded or failed? in other words, should i follow the route of redoing the ALSA modules, or what?

----------


## StormGuy

Is it possible that this is a problem with Edgy?  A lot of laptop owners with Edgy seem to be posting here with troubles.

----------


## michalg

> Is it possible that this is a problem with Edgy?  A lot of laptop owners with Edgy seem to be posting here with troubles.


I would be much relieved if the problem was with edgy and edgy eft, yes.

As stated in my original thread, this is for my Dimension 9200 which is a desktop, and the sound worked fine out-of-box with the development release of edgy. It stopped working after my system locked up and left behind a kernel failure at mm/vmalloc.c:316/__vunmap() with markings of snd_* modules to blame. I therefore suspect that something strange happened physically at the hardware level and the internal soundcard is now broken permanently. But I'm hoping not because this is a very new system and there was nothing out of the ordinary (like a power surge or something) to suggest that was likely.

-Michal

----------


## kathyo

> ```
> grep 'audio' /etc/group
> ```
> 
> It returned me as the proper user, though when I run a music file, I do see the little bars moving and the clock progressing.


Same problem here.  I have a Dell Dimension 2400 desktop and the sound works fine in Windows. This is getting very frustrating - sound worked fine in Dapper. I upgraded to Edgy and it worked for awhile, then mysteriously stopped.  :Brick wall:

----------


## StormGuy

> Same problem here.  I have a Dell Dimension 2400 desktop and the sound works fine in Windows. This is getting very frustrating - sound worked fine in Dapper. I upgraded to Edgy and it worked for awhile, then mysteriously stopped.


On the bright side, maybe we uncovered a bug in Edgy?  :Smile:

----------


## michalg

> Same problem here.  I have a Dell Dimension 2400 desktop and the sound works fine in Windows. This is getting very frustrating - sound worked fine in Dapper. I upgraded to Edgy and it worked for awhile, then mysteriously stopped.


Do you have logs of this event? Specifically, /var/log/kern*?

----------


## michalg

> On the bright side, maybe we uncovered a bug in Edgy?


I got and booted Knoppix 5.0.1. It fails with the same symptoms, though their sound configuration program is kinda old... See screenshot for details.

----------


## Hubris2

Ubuntu detected the Via-based sound on my Shuttle SN25P right from install. I have a SN25P listed (using Alsa) as a playback device, however I'm not able to get it to send audio via the SP/DIF port to allow my speakers to handle the processing. I've temporarily plugged in a couple analog cables to allow me to have sound...but I'd much prefer my single digital connection, which allows me to get full AC3 when playing dvds.

Does anyone know where I can find an option to change the output from analog to the SP/DIF? I've tried within different player applications, and get only silence. Likewise with trying the 'main' settings within the filemanager.

One other item...if I try play videos encoded with .AC3 (in Mplayer) I get the following error "Couldn't open/initialize audio device ->no sound".  Videos that don't have that codec give a warning about the mp3 codec but immediately begin playback just fine.

Any thoughts?  My sound is detected...I'm guessing I need to configure it for digital output, and perhaps have a codec issue?

----------


## kathyo

> Do you have logs of this event? Specifically, /var/log/kern*?


Sorry, kind of a newbie.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  How would I go about obtaining that? And is there anything specific from the log that is needed or the whole thing? Thanks!

----------


## michalg

> Sorry, kind of a newbie.  How would I go about obtaining that? And is there anything specific from the log that is needed or the whole thing? Thanks!


Heh. Linux records system events in log files. When something weird happens (like for me my system locked up), I rebooted and read through those files. Each line in these files is timestamped, so I easily scrolled through it until the time of the lockup occured and saw the error I mentioned in my post. I was just wondering if you had a similar error, or any error at all, in your log files.

The files are stored in the directory /var/log/. There are many files and subdirectories in there. In my case, the lockup problem was recorded in the kern.log file. (I had to look through a couple to find interesting things documented for that time -- what constitutes interesting is not easy to describe, however.) Usually good logs to look through are /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/dmesg. You can use a standard text editor to read them, like gedit.

Some of these files get big, so the system will automatically append dot and a number the name of the large logfile. Like kern.log might get big, so it is renamed to kern.log.0 and kern.log (now a new and empty file) becomes populated with new entries. Only several such generations are kept. So it is possible that the time when sound stopped working for you occured so long ago that you won't have any logs for that time.

It's no big deal really, I was just curious.

----------


## dief-eh?

hello,
you can add my thanks to the other several thousand! i've got SOUND again! and i was going to mention that intensive purposes s/b intents & purposes, but i see you've already fixed that too! good work all round.
really, thanks a lot!

----------


## threespacemen

At the risk of sounding like a "me too" post that everyone hates...

Me too!

I have an IBM Thinkpad R40e with ALi 5451 audio chipset - upgraded to edgy recently, and had no sound right after the upgrade. Came across a post that suggested adding "acpi_irq_isa=#" and "apm=off" to the kernel boot line, and that did give me sound... until I rebooted after a couple of days. Then back to nothing.

I've tried disabling apm, disabling acpi, combinations of both, reinstalling alsa as mentioned at the start of this thread, to no avail.

aplay -l gives:


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: A5451 [ALI 5451], device 0: ALI 5451 [ALI 5451]
  Subdevices: 32/32
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
  Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
  Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
  Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
  Subdevice #8: subdevice #8
  Subdevice #9: subdevice #9
  Subdevice #10: subdevice #10
  Subdevice #11: subdevice #11
  Subdevice #12: subdevice #12
  Subdevice #13: subdevice #13
  Subdevice #14: subdevice #14
  Subdevice #15: subdevice #15
  Subdevice #16: subdevice #16
  Subdevice #17: subdevice #17
  Subdevice #18: subdevice #18
  Subdevice #19: subdevice #19
  Subdevice #20: subdevice #20
  Subdevice #21: subdevice #21
  Subdevice #22: subdevice #22
  Subdevice #23: subdevice #23
  Subdevice #24: subdevice #24
  Subdevice #25: subdevice #25
  Subdevice #26: subdevice #26
  Subdevice #27: subdevice #27
  Subdevice #28: subdevice #28
  Subdevice #29: subdevice #29
  Subdevice #30: subdevice #30
  Subdevice #31: subdevice #31
```

And lspci -v gives:



```
00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)
	Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad R40e (2684-HVG) builtin Audio
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
	I/O ports at 8800 [size=256]
	Memory at e8012000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2
```

/var/log/kern.log has the following lines:



```
Nov 15 14:33:48 localhost kernel: [17179613.808000] AC'97 1 does not respond - RESET
Nov 15 14:33:48 localhost kernel: [17179613.824000] AC'97 1 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.
Nov 15 14:33:48 localhost kernel: [17179613.824000] ali mixer 1 creating error.
```

...but I believe from reading other threads that these aren't pertinent, and I'm fairly sure that I used to see them pop up in Dapper when sound was actually working properly.

I think the following, also from /var/log/kern.log, is new to the kernel, and may possibly have some bearing?



```
Nov 15 14:33:48 localhost kernel: [17179626.712000] ibm_acpi: IBM ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.12a
Nov 15 14:33:48 localhost kernel: [17179626.712000] ibm_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/
```

...however the handful of other laptop users reporting the same problem in Edgy aren't using Thinkpads, so not as likely.

And yes, nothing has been muted in alsamixer, and the volume controls are all right up!

The other strange occurrence that has emerged after upgrading to Edgy (and something that I saw for a brief period about a year and a half or so ago) has been the need to recompile VMWare Workstation after every reboot/shutdown, as it doesn't seem to recognise that it has been compiled against the running kernel. I'm going to try the solution suggested here:

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthre...=280963&page=2

but it does seem interesting that both have happened at the same time with the introduction of a new kernel. Related? Perhaps.

Going to keep looking into this (as not being able to work with music in the background is more than a little bit frustrating!), so if I can dig up any more info I'll add it here. But there certainly does seem to be a common thread with sound, the latest Edgy kernel, and laptop users!

----------


## cyberjesus

i got a big problem sound apears when i start my computer then like 2 min later i cant hear a sound if i turn on a program or start music. To hear sounds i have to start my programs as soon that i start my computer then they works 

i have to fix this problem can anyone help me

----------


## Lary Grant

You give great directions for how to use altamixer, but you never say what the settings should be to get my sound working (beyond "make sure you have your settings just the way you like them in alsamixer")!  I open altamixer, and I see a whole bunch of channels to set, but I have no idea which ones are supposed to be set to what.

----------


## LordRaiden

Master channel should be set to 90 and not muted
PCM should be set to about 70 or 80 (depending on the amount of static you hear) and not muted.

If you have Center, LFE, Left, Right channels, they should all be around the same level as Master and not muted.

----------


## AndriusKulikauskas

I had problems with sound with Breezy Badger, fixed that, then had problems again when I upgraded to Dapper Dan.  What seems relevant is running "alsamixer" and then turning OFF the external microphone.  My laptop has Intel soundcard ICH6 was in combination with the A97 chipset (it doubles as a modem I think).   More information and disinformation at http://www.findbetterways.info/wiki....LinuxOnLaptops

----------


## cyberjesus

my windows sounds work all the time but the rest does not so its not my volume

and if i start my comp and go in a game as soon it starts it works so as i said itn not my volume

----------


## FreyGrimrod

Ahoi ahoi all so I'm convinced now to never use the update manager again since it always seems to break something or another this time it was my sound.


Followed this guide 

aplay -l still gives me no soundcards found

lspci -v does have my sound card listed

found my alsa driver

nano'd /etc/modules to include the snd-emu10k1 module (have a creative labs audigy 2)

got the alsa drivers from a *fresh* kernel nothing

nano'd /etc/group to add my user to the audio group

no luck as of yet

alsamixer has an error "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
"
the gnome volume manager spits back "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."

tried reinstalling GStreamer plugins

No luck

Do I try and compile my own ALSA drivers?

Suggestions?

This Noob Is At a loss

*edit* forgot to add that at the ubuntu login screen I do get that little quick sound so I know all connections and speakers are good and that I'm running 64bit Dapper Drake

----------


## Bezmotivnik

Alsamixer did it.

Some "update" helpfully nulled the output.  :Mad:  

Thanks, and a great resource page!

----------


## gray-squirrel

This is definitely a great troubleshooting guide.  In the two or three weeks since the adapter for my Sound Blaster Audigy 2 NX died out, I was looking for a way to reactivate my Sound Blaster Live 24-bit, even coming into these forums to search for a solution.  I don't know how I managed to come across this guide today instead of sooner, but in any case, thanks.

I could be wrong about this, but I don't remember seeing anything in the tutorials in the ALSA guide like what was listed in the "Configuring default soundcards/stopping multiple soundcards from switching" section.  (Perhaps we could have them add that information if that hasn't been done yet.)

Fixing the problem wasn't as bad as it looked in my case.  I just swapped my sound card drivers in the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file so that the Sound Blaster Live 24-bit was first (#0).  In the /etc/modules file, I commented out snd-usb-audio and added snd-ca0106, which I thought had been put in during the installation of Kubuntu Dapper - it did detect both cards, after all.

It seems that the sound quality for the Sound Blaster Live 24-bit driver has improved, because the distortion I used to get a year ago at higher volumes has decreased significantly.

Once I get a few other matters with my computer settled, I will be back to working on my personal blog, and I will try to remember to link to this guide from there.  Thanks again.

----------


## StormGuy

This is what aplay -l returns for me:



```
opus@Serenity:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

I still can't get any sound with my laptop and I've ensured that the sound isn't muted.  Is it possible that my soundcard just isn't compatible with Ubuntu?

----------


## threespacemen

> I still can't get any sound with my laptop and I've ensured that the sound isn't muted.  Is it possible that my soundcard just isn't compatible with Ubuntu?


I'm beginning to think we have the same problem going here. Everything *appears* to be working fine - the soundcard shows up in aplay -l and lspci, and there are no obvious errors... there's just no sound.

I'm really scratching my head over this one, and am beginning to wonder whether both my laptop speakers AND my headphone jack have died at the same time....   :Think:

----------


## q1nch0

Thank you a bunch. I've fixed my sound twice today thanks to you. My problen is that every time the power goes out my sound drivers appear to be erased totally!! well can you help me again? Thank you!!! :Mr. Green:

----------


## StormGuy

> I'm beginning to think we have the same problem going here. Everything *appears* to be working fine - the soundcard shows up in aplay -l and lspci, and there are no obvious errors... there's just no sound.
> 
> I'm really scratching my head over this one, and am beginning to wonder whether both my laptop speakers AND my headphone jack have died at the same time....


Yeah, I have a feeling it's just a bug in Ubuntu at the moment.  Hopefully, with a little time, the problem will be identified and fixed.  It seems like quite a few people have a very similar problem.

----------


## XVampireX

Hey, trying to help someone use kubuntu, most things are working fine except for some reason the Sound Card, Sound Blaster PCI 512 doesn't seem to work correctly (I'm not sure if it's the sound card, though). Basically, the sound works just that he complains that he can't hear in one ear (Headphones) and that everything is set up just fine. We're using the same chipset (emu10k1) and it works great for me, just not for him.

What can be the problem and how to debug it? Could it be a problem with configurations in the mixer? Please help.

----------


## threespacemen

> Yeah, I have a feeling it's just a bug in Ubuntu at the moment.  Hopefully, with a little time, the problem will be identified and fixed.  It seems like quite a few people have a very similar problem.


Ok. So the good news is I fixed the sound. The bad news is... I had to break my ubuntu install to do it (in a roundabout kind of way). Whilst continuing my attempts to fix this problem (which included trying to roll a new kernel), I somehow inexplicably managed to bork my install, so I decided that a /home/ backup and fresh install of edgy would be the way to go. 

And what do you know, after the install sound is working again. So something definitely gets broken by the dapper > edgy upgrade procedure, I'd wager. Although I'm going to be entirely unhelpful and admit that now that I'm using a fresh install, I have absolutely no idea what it could have been. I did use the graphical installer to upgrade from dapper to edgy, if that's any help to anyone trying to solve similar sound issues. 

The fact that all my hardware was showing up correctly, and that this was most likely caused by the upgrade procedure leads me to believe that it's probably a conf file somewhere that's doing the damage. But that's purely poorly guided speculation on my part...


(aaah, the sweet, sweet music!!)

----------


## StormGuy

> Ok. So the good news is I fixed the sound. The bad news is... I had to break my ubuntu install to do it (in a roundabout kind of way). Whilst continuing my attempts to fix this problem (which included trying to roll a new kernel), I somehow inexplicably managed to bork my install, so I decided that a /home/ backup and fresh install of edgy would be the way to go. 
> 
> And what do you know, after the install sound is working again. So something definitely gets broken by the dapper > edgy upgrade procedure, I'd wager. Although I'm going to be entirely unhelpful and admit that now that I'm using a fresh install, I have absolutely no idea what it could have been. I did use the graphical installer to upgrade from dapper to edgy, if that's any help to anyone trying to solve similar sound issues. 
> 
> The fact that all my hardware was showing up correctly, and that this was most likely caused by the upgrade procedure leads me to believe that it's probably a conf file somewhere that's doing the damage. But that's purely poorly guided speculation on my part...
> 
> 
> (aaah, the sweet, sweet music!!)



I'm happy for you...and oh, so envious...

----------


## dysolve

I have just installed unbuntu today and I have a few sound issues, the first is sound works ok until I adjust the volume, then it just stops. I have to stop all sound and keep moving the volume slider up and down until the starts 
to crackle, then I have sound again. the second thing is I only have sound 
throught one speaker.I have just gone in to alsamixer and found I only have headphone and PCM volume control, I do not have a master volume control at all. I have a asus p5pl2 board with on-board sound

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Does anybody have any ideas whats going on

----------


## viking777

Firslty I would like to thank LordRaiden for his excellent sound troubleshooting guide and the obvious effort he has gone to in order to try and support those with sound problems - thank you.

I have just spent a good few hours perusing this how-to and the subsequent 400+ posts. Unfortunately I have not been able to solve my sound problems despite all the advice given here.

My laptop (running kubuntu 64 bit os) is completely mute, with not even a system sound to be heard. It uses the obviously troublesome  snd-hda-intel sound driver, the card being a Realtek ALC883. I have tried all of the suggested solutions but cannot get a single sound. My problem is exactly the same as one posted by 'pinballkid'  back on page 3 which is that despite having absolutely no error messages or detectable faults relating to sound I hear nothing and significantly (I think) I have no 'Master' channel on alsmixer or kmix. The only channels available are 'PCM', 'Line','CD', and 'Mic'. All these channels are unmuted and with the volume turned up, but if I cannot access the 'Master' channel then I have no way of knowing if this is muted or not.

I read that pinballkid's answer to this was to go out and buy an external sound card, but I do not want to follow this example as I have only just bought the laptop!

It hope it has not escaped the attention of the Linux developers (I mean Linux and not Ubuntu since I have tried 9 different Linux varieties on this machine and all behave in exactly the same way) that 400+ posts on one topic in about 4 months must surely indicate a serious  problem and not just the fumblings of Linux newbies despite the fact that I fit exactly into that category.

----------


## didobuntu

Hello,

My laptop with an hda-intel sound device with Realtek Chipset ALC882 is completely mute too. I've never have success to get sound. I tried all the available options. I also complied the latest alsa driver, and still nothing.

I hope that the next alsa driver will recognize my sound device before my laptop becomes obselete.

----------


## 3kravinarayan

i am 2 days old into ubuntu from over 10 years in windows. your write up was nice and informative but does't solve my problems


its a great relief to be able to do without windows. i as of now have 2 urgent problems to solve.

1 mike not working but speaker working. it was working before on windows. my system is detecting the sound card. i need to solve this as i cannot do without skype. its that important to be. pl advise. my card is CMI8738 C media

2 totem player says plug ins needed to pay video. where to get it from

cheers, thanks

Ravi

----------


## adamJ5

*LordRaiden,* you ******* *ROCK!* This is by far the best guide ever!

Thanks!  :Very Happy:

----------


## holycalamity

I have an odd alsa issue on an Acer laptop with a Realtek ALC883.

I can't get the mic or line in to work. When I run alsamixer I get this error:



```
function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument.
```

But when I altered xorg.conf to make my touchpad Explorer2 instead of imps/2 alsamixer worked fine.  But the touchpad didn't.

Does this mean my problem is a hardware conflict that can't be solved?

----------


## michalg

> I got and booted Knoppix 5.0.1. It fails with the same symptoms, though their sound configuration program is kinda old... See screenshot for details.


I booted the Ubuntu 6.06.1 dapper CD that I had previously installed my system from, when the sound worked, and the same symptoms occured. No sound, and "aplay -l" says there are no devices. I stole the SB Live! from another system and booted into my installed system, and now it seems BOTH sound devices! aplay -l reports:




> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 1: Live [SBLive! Value [CT4832]], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]
>   Subdevices: 32/32
> ...


This is very strange behavior. But I now have sound.

-Michal

----------


## TrendyDark

Thanks, I found that when setting the order of my sound cards if I put the index of the onboard module to -2 it completely disregards that module's influence and fixed my sound problems.

----------


## magiceraser06

Hey guys.

I was wondering if anybody out there has had luck getting their front panel audio jacks to work with Ubuntu Dapper/Edgy.  They work fine in windows. 

Maybe its a pinning issue on the MB.  I have a Biostart Tforce 590-SLI Nvidia chipset and HD audio.  the audio drivers work great and using alsamixer got sound to all four of my speakers.

any help would be awesome.  thanks.

----------


## whiten

Thanks - Using Acer 5051AWXMi using ATI 437b snd-hda-intel.

Followed the guide and got an error when i tried alsamixer, so I removed and re-installed as descibed.  Had to set ALL the values to 100 and make them green  :Smile: 

Can now play my mp3s - many, many thanks.

Nick

----------


## andy gee

Thanks... sound problems fixed! (Toshiba Satellite Pro 4600 (circa 2000) which has on-board sound with an Intel 82801BA-ICH2, using snd-intel8x0 on xubuntu 6.10).

Awesome job, Lord Raiden.

----------


## mooter

Hi, thanks for the great guide.
I'm stuck at this part:
sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<emu10k1> --with-oss=yes
it says:
bash: emu10k1: No such file or directory

I've followed all instructions to a t except adding my soundcard where I should.
Why does it says no such file...?

----------


## raid517

Hi I have a Toshiba Satellite A100-225 laptop and am running Kubuntu 6.10.

Anyway the thing is that my laptop has onboard sound which is an Intel HD Audio Chip (which I believe is based on a Realtek design). The chip for this card is called snd_hda_intel. However I also have an Audigy 2 ZS PCMCIA notebook card.  The driver for this card is called snd_emu10k1.

Originally with both cards active my Intel HDA card was being loaded as the default card. This was relatively easy to resolve (though not as easy as it should be) by following these guides:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282175

http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/sound.htm

This essentially involved entering the following code:

options snd_emu10k1 index=0
options snd_hda_intel index=1

Into these files:

/etc/modutils/options

/etc/modprobe.d/sound

In order to cause my Audigy card to be loaded first. (Which is my preference)

The first of these guides didn't work - however the second did - and my Audigy card is now listed as the default card under Kmix in KDE.

However unfortunately the *majority* (and by majority I mean all of KDE, all of my Media Players, the event notification system and pretty much everything really, is still defaulting to trying to playback via the onboard Intel HDA chip.

There are a couple of applications I can configure (like LastFM player) and tell them to explicitly use my Audigy card - and if I can do this the sound does play back normally and as expected.

However there are only a very few applications that will allow me to select my audio device in this way - and in any case, it is far from ideal as the ideal scenario would clearly to be able to use the Audigy card as my default system wide audio playback device - rather than just having a few applications use it, while the rest of the system uses the Intel chip.

There are a couple of conditions that might be wort considering in my attempts to get my set up to work.

Firstly I cannot simply turn the Intel chip off in my bios - as my laptop will not allow this. (I guess it was never envisaged that I might use a different sound card). Nor is this quite a solution as it does not resolve the ordering and default device dilemma that I am facing now. Secondly I cannot simply remove the module from /etc/modules so that it does not get loaded when I reboot - since most hardware detection is now done by HAL. Nor can I compile my kernel to remove the driver - as this has the undesirable effect of meaning that I cannot use my Intel chip at all. Nor would I want to do any of this - as there are several scenarios - where for example I may wish to remove my Audigy PCMCIA card and insert a TV card, or insert a PCMCIA SATA card (so that I can load an alternative OS) and still have sound without having to hack through various configuration files.

So predominantly all I want is to set my Audigy card as the default system wide card that all my applications will default to and my Intel chip as the fall back card that my system will revert to if the Audigy card is removed.

Can anyone suggest how I might achieve this?

I originally presumed that the above methodology would have achieved this, but this does not seem to have been the case. (And yes I did reboot after making these changes).

----------


## mooter

It looks like I have 2 different folders.
One is (my user name)/src/alsa_>
and usr/src/alsa->
all the valid files have been going to my /name/src folders and not the /usr/src/ folders.
that makes a difference I'm assuming...

----------


## ishift

i seem to be running into a problem. i had tried before to compile the alsa drivers from source, and i think i messed up alsamixer. here's what i get when i type in "alsamixer":



```
alsamixer: relocation error: alsamixer: symbol snd_mixer_selem_get_playback_dB, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
```

any help?

----------


## weltschmerz

I swear!  Every time I upgrade Ubuntu, I have to spenta week working to get my sound working again.  Maybe it's what I deserve for having the audio card I have.  Anyway, here's

aplay -l
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: M44 [M Audio Delta 44], device 0: ICE1712 multi [ICE1712 multi]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Forget the Maudio -- it never fails.

There is light coming through the optical cable.  Traditionally when I would have problems with the SPDIF, it would work once I could get the light to come on.  Now it's on, and goes on and off if I turn it on and off in alsamixer.  Except, I get no sound.  And if I run esd, no "bleep bloop blip".

Oh and also I get this little gem:
rhythmbox
rhythmbox: symbol lookup error: rhythmbox: undefined symbol: __gst_debug_min

gnome-volume-control 
gnome-volume-control: symbol lookup error: gnome-volume-control: undefined symbol: __gst_debug_min

Incidentally, here's lspci:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02)
01:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

And here's lsmod | grep snd:brokenladder@brokenladder:~ $ lsmod | grep snd
snd_ice1712            68900  0 
snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx      4576  1 snd_ice1712
snd_ak4xxx_adda         6848  2 snd_ice1712,snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx
snd_cs8427             10528  1 snd_ice1712
snd_i2c                 6176  2 snd_ice1712,snd_cs8427
snd_mpu401_uart         8640  1 snd_ice1712
snd_rawmidi            26848  1 snd_mpu401_uart
snd_seq_device          9228  1 snd_rawmidi
snd_intel8x0           35932  2 
snd_ac97_codec         99808  2 snd_ice1712,snd_intel8x0
snd_ac97_bus            2400  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm_oss            56448  0 
snd_mixer_oss          20544  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                96644  5 snd_ice1712,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_os  s
snd_timer              26884  1 snd_pcm
snd                    60004  17 snd_ice1712,snd_ak4xxx_adda,snd_cs8427,snd_i2c,snd  _mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8  x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pc  m,snd_timer
soundcore              10784  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         11304  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

And here's my asound.state file:
state.ICH5 {
	control.1 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Master Playback Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.2 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 31'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Master Playback Volume'
		value.0 31
		value.1 31
	}
	control.3 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Center Playback Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.4 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 31'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Center Playback Volume'
		value 0
	}
	control.5 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'LFE Playback Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.6 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 31'
		iface MIXER
		name 'LFE Playback Volume'
		value 0
	}
	control.7 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'Surround Playback Switch'
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.8 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 31'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Surround Playback Volume'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.9 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Master Mono Playback Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.10 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 31'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Master Mono Playback Volume'
		value 0
	}
	control.11 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'PC Speaker Playback Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.12 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 15'
		iface MIXER
		name 'PC Speaker Playback Volume'
		value 0
	}
	control.13 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Phone Playback Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.14 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 31'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Phone Playback Volume'
		value 0
	}
	control.15 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Mic Playback Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.16 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 31'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Mic Playback Volume'
		value 0
	}
	control.17 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Mic Boost (+20dB)'
		value false
	}
	control.18 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Line Playback Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.19 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 31'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Line Playback Volume'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.20 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'CD Playback Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.21 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 31'
		iface MIXER
		name 'CD Playback Volume'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.22 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Video Playback Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.23 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 31'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Video Playback Volume'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.24 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Aux Playback Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.25 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 31'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Aux Playback Volume'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.26 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'PCM Playback Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.27 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 31'
		iface MIXER
		name 'PCM Playback Volume'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.28 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 2
		comment.item.0 Mic
		comment.item.1 CD
		comment.item.2 Video
		comment.item.3 Aux
		comment.item.4 Line
		comment.item.5 Mix
		comment.item.6 'Mix Mono'
		comment.item.7 Phone
		iface MIXER
		name 'Capture Source'
		value.0 Mic
		value.1 Mic
	}
	control.29 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Capture Switch'
		value true
	}
	control.30 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 15'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Capture Volume'
		value.0 2
		value.1 2
	}
	control.31 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name '3D Control - Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.32 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 Mix
		comment.item.1 Mic
		iface MIXER
		name 'Mono Output Select'
		value Mix
	}
	control.33 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 Mic1
		comment.item.1 Mic2
		iface MIXER
		name 'Mic Select'
		value Mic1
	}
	control.34 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 15'
		iface MIXER
		name '3D Control - Center'
		value 0
	}
	control.35 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 15'
		iface MIXER
		name '3D Control - Depth'
		value 15
	}
	control.36 {
		comment.access read
		comment.type IEC958
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'
		value '0fff000f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  000'
	}
	control.37 {
		comment.access read
		comment.type IEC958
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'
		value cf000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00
	}
	control.38 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type IEC958
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Default'
		value '0482000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  000'
	}
	control.39 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'
		value true
	}
	control.40 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 3'
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA'
		value 3
	}
	control.41 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Duplicate Front'
		value false
	}
	control.42 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Surround Down Mix'
		value false
	}
	control.43 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Center/LFE Down Mix'
		value false
	}
	control.44 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Exchange Center/LFE'
		value false
	}
	control.45 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Swap Surround Slot'
		value false
	}
	control.46 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 Shared
		comment.item.1 Independent
		iface MIXER
		name 'Surround Jack Mode'
		value Shared
	}
	control.47 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 '2ch'
		comment.item.1 '4ch'
		comment.item.2 '6ch'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Channel Mode'
		value '2ch'
	}
	control.48 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Capture Switch'
		value false
	}
	control.49 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Analog to IEC958 Output'
		value true
	}
	control.50 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'External Amplifier'
		value false
	}
}
state.M44 {
	control.1 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 false
	}
	control.2 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Switch'
		index 1
		value.0 false
		value.1 true
	}
	control.3 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Switch'
		index 2
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.4 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Switch'
		index 3
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.5 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Switch'
		index 4
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.6 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Switch'
		index 5
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.7 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Switch'
		index 6
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.8 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Switch'
		index 7
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.9 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Switch'
		index 8
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.10 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Switch'
		index 9
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.11 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Volume'
		value.0 96
		value.1 0
	}
	control.12 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Volume'
		index 1
		value.0 0
		value.1 96
	}
	control.13 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Volume'
		index 2
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.14 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Volume'
		index 3
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.15 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Volume'
		index 4
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.16 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Volume'
		index 5
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.17 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Volume'
		index 6
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.18 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Volume'
		index 7
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.19 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Volume'
		index 8
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.20 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Playback Volume'
		index 9
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.21 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'H/W Multi Capture Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
	}
	control.22 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'H/W Multi Capture Switch'
		index 1
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.23 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'H/W Multi Capture Switch'
		index 2
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.24 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'H/W Multi Capture Switch'
		index 3
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.25 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Multi Capture Switch'
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.26 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 2
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Multi Capture Switch'
		index 1
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
	}
	control.27 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'H/W Multi Capture Volume'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.28 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'H/W Multi Capture Volume'
		index 1
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.29 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'H/W Multi Capture Volume'
		index 2
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.30 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'H/W Multi Capture Volume'
		index 3
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.31 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Multi Capture Volume'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.32 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 2
		comment.range '0 - 96'
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Multi Capture Volume'
		index 1
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
	}
	control.33 {
		comment.access read
		comment.type BYTES
		comment.count 52
		iface CARD
		name 'ICE1712 EEPROM'
		value d63314121d011580010000c0ff000000000000440303000003  03000000000000000000000000000000000000c0000000ff00  0000
	}
	control.34 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 '8000'
		comment.item.1 '9600'
		comment.item.2 '11025'
		comment.item.3 '12000'
		comment.item.4 '16000'
		comment.item.5 '22050'
		comment.item.6 '24000'
		comment.item.7 '32000'
		comment.item.8 '44100'
		comment.item.9 '48000'
		comment.item.10 '64000'
		comment.item.11 '88200'
		comment.item.12 '96000'
		comment.item.13 'IEC958 Input'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Track Internal Clock'
		value '48000'
	}
	control.35 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 '8000'
		comment.item.1 '9600'
		comment.item.2 '11025'
		comment.item.3 '12000'
		comment.item.4 '16000'
		comment.item.5 '22050'
		comment.item.6 '24000'
		comment.item.7 '32000'
		comment.item.8 '44100'
		comment.item.9 '48000'
		comment.item.10 '64000'
		comment.item.11 '88200'
		comment.item.12 '96000'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Track Internal Clock Default'
		value '96000'
	}
	control.36 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Track Rate Locking'
		value false
	}
	control.37 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type BOOLEAN
		comment.count 1
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Track Rate Reset'
		value true
	}
	control.38 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 'PCM Out'
		comment.item.1 'H/W In 0'
		comment.item.2 'H/W In 1'
		comment.item.3 'H/W In 2'
		comment.item.4 'H/W In 3'
		comment.item.5 'H/W In 4'
		comment.item.6 'H/W In 5'
		comment.item.7 'H/W In 6'
		comment.item.8 'H/W In 7'
		comment.item.9 'IEC958 In L'
		comment.item.10 'IEC958 In R'
		comment.item.11 'Digital Mixer'
		iface MIXER
		name 'H/W Playback Route'
		value 'PCM Out'
	}
	control.39 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 'PCM Out'
		comment.item.1 'H/W In 0'
		comment.item.2 'H/W In 1'
		comment.item.3 'H/W In 2'
		comment.item.4 'H/W In 3'
		comment.item.5 'H/W In 4'
		comment.item.6 'H/W In 5'
		comment.item.7 'H/W In 6'
		comment.item.8 'H/W In 7'
		comment.item.9 'IEC958 In L'
		comment.item.10 'IEC958 In R'
		comment.item.11 'Digital Mixer'
		iface MIXER
		name 'H/W Playback Route'
		index 1
		value 'PCM Out'
	}
	control.40 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 'PCM Out'
		comment.item.1 'H/W In 0'
		comment.item.2 'H/W In 1'
		comment.item.3 'H/W In 2'
		comment.item.4 'H/W In 3'
		comment.item.5 'H/W In 4'
		comment.item.6 'H/W In 5'
		comment.item.7 'H/W In 6'
		comment.item.8 'H/W In 7'
		comment.item.9 'IEC958 In L'
		comment.item.10 'IEC958 In R'
		iface MIXER
		name 'H/W Playback Route'
		index 2
		value 'PCM Out'
	}
	control.41 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 'PCM Out'
		comment.item.1 'H/W In 0'
		comment.item.2 'H/W In 1'
		comment.item.3 'H/W In 2'
		comment.item.4 'H/W In 3'
		comment.item.5 'H/W In 4'
		comment.item.6 'H/W In 5'
		comment.item.7 'H/W In 6'
		comment.item.8 'H/W In 7'
		comment.item.9 'IEC958 In L'
		comment.item.10 'IEC958 In R'
		iface MIXER
		name 'H/W Playback Route'
		index 3
		value 'PCM Out'
	}
	control.42 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 'PCM Out'
		comment.item.1 'H/W In 0'
		comment.item.2 'H/W In 1'
		comment.item.3 'H/W In 2'
		comment.item.4 'H/W In 3'
		comment.item.5 'H/W In 4'
		comment.item.6 'H/W In 5'
		comment.item.7 'H/W In 6'
		comment.item.8 'H/W In 7'
		comment.item.9 'IEC958 In L'
		comment.item.10 'IEC958 In R'
		comment.item.11 'Digital Mixer'
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Route'
		value 'PCM Out'
	}
	control.43 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 'PCM Out'
		comment.item.1 'H/W In 0'
		comment.item.2 'H/W In 1'
		comment.item.3 'H/W In 2'
		comment.item.4 'H/W In 3'
		comment.item.5 'H/W In 4'
		comment.item.6 'H/W In 5'
		comment.item.7 'H/W In 6'
		comment.item.8 'H/W In 7'
		comment.item.9 'IEC958 In L'
		comment.item.10 'IEC958 In R'
		comment.item.11 'Digital Mixer'
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Route'
		index 1
		value 'PCM Out'
	}
	control.44 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 255'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Track Volume Rate'
		value 48
	}
	control.45 {
		comment.access read
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 22
		comment.range '0 - 255'
		iface MIXER
		name 'Multi Track Peak'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
		value.2 0
		value.3 0
		value.4 0
		value.5 0
		value.6 0
		value.7 0
		value.8 0
		value.9 0
		value.10 1
		value.11 1
		value.12 0
		value.13 0
		value.14 0
		value.15 0
		value.16 0
		value.17 0
		value.18 0
		value.19 0
		value.20 0
		value.21 0
	}
	control.46 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 127'
		iface MIXER
		name 'DAC Volume'
		value 0
	}
	control.47 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 127'
		iface MIXER
		name 'DAC Volume'
		index 1
		value 0
	}
	control.48 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 127'
		iface MIXER
		name 'DAC Volume'
		index 2
		value 0
	}
	control.49 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 127'
		iface MIXER
		name 'DAC Volume'
		index 3
		value 0
	}
	control.50 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 127'
		iface MIXER
		name 'ADC Volume'
		value 0
	}
	control.51 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 36'
		iface MIXER
		name 'IPGA Analog Capture Volume'
		value 0
	}
	control.52 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 127'
		iface MIXER
		name 'ADC Volume'
		index 1
		value 0
	}
	control.53 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 36'
		iface MIXER
		name 'IPGA Analog Capture Volume'
		index 1
		value 0
	}
	control.54 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 127'
		iface MIXER
		name 'ADC Volume'
		index 2
		value 0
	}
	control.55 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 36'
		iface MIXER
		name 'IPGA Analog Capture Volume'
		index 2
		value 0
	}
	control.56 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 127'
		iface MIXER
		name 'ADC Volume'
		index 3
		value 0
	}
	control.57 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type INTEGER
		comment.count 1
		comment.range '0 - 36'
		iface MIXER
		name 'IPGA Analog Capture Volume'
		index 3
		value 0
	}
	control.58 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 '44.1kHz'
		comment.item.1 Off
		comment.item.2 '48kHz'
		comment.item.3 '32kHz'
		iface MIXER
		name Deemphasis
		value Off
	}
	control.59 {
		comment.access 'read write'
		comment.type ENUMERATED
		comment.count 1
		comment.item.0 '44.1kHz'
		comment.item.1 Off
		comment.item.2 '48kHz'
		comment.item.3 '32kHz'
		iface MIXER
		name Deemphasis
		index 1
		value Off
	}
}

Now someone, PLEAAASE help me.  I'm a musician, and music is my life.  Need music.  Slowly...dying...cough.

----------


## EminNew

Hi!

I tried manually compiling my alsa driver and messed them all up. They worked fine before, but I thought sound was not as good as in Windows. 

aplay-l says "no soundcards found..."

lspci -v:

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 810d
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 255
        I/O ports at 9800 [disabled] [size=256]
        I/O ports at 9400 [disabled] [size=64]
        Memory at d5800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=512]
        Memory at d5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=256]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

sudo modprobe snd- finds nothing.

My volume control reports "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."

I followed "Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel" and no help. Still no souncards found.

Following "ALSA driver Compilation / Using alsa source" I hit a snag at ("Almost home free :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ") :



```
sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source
```

Here's the output from the end part of the log (I don't think there were other errors):

/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/serialmidi.c: In function ‘tx_loop’:  ↑                        
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/serialmidi.c:317: error: ‘struct                              
tty_struct’ has no member named ‘atomic_write’                                                    
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/serialmidi.c:322: error: ‘struct                              
tty_struct’ has no member named ‘atomic_write’                                                     
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/serialmidi.c:339: error: ‘struct                             
tty_struct’ has no member named ‘atomic_write’                                                     
make[6]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/serialmidi.o] Error 1                         
make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers] Error 2                                       
make[4]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2                                      
make[3]: *** [modules] Error 2                                                                    
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic'                           
make[2]: *** [compile] Error 2                                                                     
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                                          
make[1]: *** [build-stamp] Error 2

I didn't feel like manually compiling again before I got some expert opinion.

Also, alsamixer responds with "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
"

----------


## TL1000S

A tip for those struggling with DFI RS482.
Initially I had no sound. As a new user of Ubuntu (and long time no Linux user) I did not care.
I was more interested in getting SMP (multicore) support for my X2 3800+.
I got that by installing 2.6.15-26-k7 (yes I still use 32-bit). Ubuntu updated both my -386 (single core) and -k7 to 2.16.15.27. 
That was the most important. Then I started struggling with the SB450 soundchip (Integrated).
Ubuntu thought it was atiixp. I tried downloading the latest ALSA-package and followed the guide.. several times.. No sound (and errors from modprode).
Then I noticed I should use hda-intel. More unistalling/reinstalling (as per guide)..
Eventually I got snd-hda-intel to load, but no sound.
(In the mean time I had set up Ubuntu on two other systems - Core 2 Duo and a Sempron, Asrock/ULi-chipset and Asus/nForce3. No problem with sound.. straight up from first install - autodetected).
After reading other posts on the net from users struggling with sound on DFI RS482 I went out and bought a "super-cheap" CMedia 8738LX card (CMedia was recommened as easy to set up on most Linux distros).
At first no success..  :Sad: 
Then I just booted the "old" 2.15.26-386 image. Success!! Sound straight of the box (forgot to mention that I had reconfigured ALSA to use cmipci).  :Smile: 
Suspicion.. :
Rebooting back to -k7 image gave no sound and lot of errors with modprobe snd-cmipci.
Hmmmm..
So I removed that image.. reloaded/reinstalled it a couple of times to verify if I had "screwd" that bootimage up.
No sucess.
Then I installed an earlier image - 2.6.15-23-k7.
Sucess! 
Now I got sound.. and dual core support.
 :Very Happy: 

PS.
I am very pleased and impressed by this Linux distro.

----------


## weltschmerz

FIXED!  I just used a backup of my ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf file:

pcm.!default { type plug  slave {pcm "iec958" rate 48000}}

----------


## Robbyx

No sound is coming from my headphones. Nothing is muted.
I have worked my way down to  Step 4 in your instructions:

'(4) Now go back to the shell and type
Code:

sudo modprobe snd-

Now, press the TAB key BEFORE pressing the ENTER key to see a list of modules. Try to find the module that matches the driver you found in step 3.'

The sound card appears to exist in the alsa-project sound card repository, but I have tried various permutions on the sound card name in the above code and it has not produced any results other than fatal error module not found. I tried

sudo modprobe snd-VT8237A
sudo modprobe snd-VIAVT8237A
sudo modprobe snd-VT8237A

The sound card is on the ASUS board P5VDC-x

What should I do next? I am afraid of doing a  driver compilation and would like to be satisfied that I have not overlooked something. 

Maybe others with this board have it working.

Robin

----------


## brokenladder

> * For all intensive purposes (installing modules or posting on forums) only use the dash ' - '.


It's "for all intents and purposes".  :Wink:

----------


## Robbyx

My problem has changed in that I have heard sound and then it stopped when I adjusted the volume control in the sound control properties. Should I post this as a bug in the Alsabug forum? 

Here is some more on my problems:

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324674

Robin

----------


## msjulie

Two things:

First: Thank you for your excellent guide for sound and your ongoing support in this thread LordRaiden.

I've read your guide and many posts in resolving my sound card issue.

Second: A tip for all Riptide sound card users.

Someone else mentioned the card to be a combination card.  This was true on an old Pavilion P3 500Mhz I inherited.

I just spent 1 1/2 days trying every trick in the book to get it to work.  Step 1 in the guide 'aplay -l' showed my card properly.  So it was a connection problem as the guide stated.

Unfortunately, the speaker jack was on the modem next to the phone line jack with a picture of a speaker on it to boot.  I had it plugged into the wrong output--line out I think.

How dumb of me!?

I just thought I'd pass the tip on to any other person as stupified as me to find the output for the sound card on the modem card.

Julie

----------


## phoeganleisha

Unmuting all channels in alsamixer worked for me. Although my sound first worked, and then didn't.

----------


## daka

I am a bit new  especially to the sound-card troubleshooting theme.

I have a laptop that is playing sound perfectly, but doesn't seem to be able to record, or use Skype.

I have tried a few of the suggested commands to find out what is going on and it looks like the soundcard is not identified, although it plays sound.  Maybe if I just post the terminal output someone can make a suggestion

many thanks

Password:
root@daka-pb:/home/daka# aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC260 Digital [ALC260 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
root@daka-pb:/home/daka# lspci -v
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express P
rocessor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: [e0] #09 [2109]

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express R
oot Port (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000dfff
        Memory behind bridge: c0000000-cfffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 90000000-9fffffff
        Capabilities: [88] #0d [0000]
        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable
+
        Capabilities: [a0] #10 [0141]

0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High De
finition Audio Controller (rev 04)
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169
        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable
-
        Capabilities: [70] #10 [0091]

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Famil
y) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 209
        I/O ports at 1200 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Famil
y) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 201
        I/O ports at 1220 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Famil
y) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 217
        I/O ports at 1240 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Famil
y) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 209
        Memory at 50000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [58] #0a [20a0]

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4) (pro
g-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=06, sec-latency=32
        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000bfff
        Memory behind bridge: b0000000-bfffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000080000000-000000008ff00000
        Capabilities: [50] #0d [0000]

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge
 (rev 04)
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (
rev 04) (prog-if 80 [Master])
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 201
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at 1100 [size=16]
        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus
Controller (rev 04)
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: medium devsel
        I/O ports at 1400 [size=32]

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 6200 Turbo
Cache (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169
        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at c1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Expansion ROM at c2000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable
-
        Capabilities: [78] #10 [0001]

0000:02:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 177
        Memory at b0002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=176
        Memory window 0: 80000000-81fff000 (prefetchable)
        Memory window 1: b2000000-b3fff000
        I/O window 0: 0000a400-0000a4ff
        I/O window 1: 0000a800-0000a8ff
        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:02:02.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Ho
st Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 201
        Memory at b0001800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        Memory at b0004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:02:02.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated Flash
Media Controller
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 5
        Memory at b0008000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:02:02.4 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411                    , PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 177
        Memory at b000a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Memory at b000a100 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Memory at b000a200 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C                    /8139C+ (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:c00f
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 233
        I/O ports at a000 [size=256]
        Memory at b0001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

0000:02:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 2701
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 225
        Memory at b0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

root@daka-pb:/home/daka# sudo modprobe snd-
FATAL: Module snd_ not found.
root@daka-pb:/home/daka# alsamixer

root@daka-pb:/home/daka#

----------


## mperrier

LordRaiden,

Your instructions were perfect. I have tried more times than I can count to get my Dapper Drake to see my SoundBlaster Vibra16C. Until now, no success.

However, following your instructions, I have successfully installed and tested my sound card and it is available upon reboot!

Thank you very much for your effort.

Sincerely,

Michael

----------


## susiekins

results of aplay -l


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

results of sudo lspci -v


```
00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio
        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 217
        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable
```

I did "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel", and nothing changed; sound still didn't play. My volume is maxed, nothing's muted, I have no external amplifer options. I am a member of the sound group. I have a Gateway MX6454 Notebook with Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10. Did I pick the wrong sound card driver? According to to lspci -v, I have a an ATI SB450, right? And according to alsa-project.org, the driver for that is the snd-hda-intel. Sound wont come out of the speakers or out of headphones. Help would be greatly appreciated.  :Brick wall:

----------


## Erlander

> No sound is coming from my headphones. Nothing is muted.
> I have worked my way down to  Step 4 in your instructions:
> 
> '(4) Now go back to the shell and type
> Code:
> 
> sudo modprobe snd-
> 
> Now, press the TAB key BEFORE pressing the ENTER key to see a list of modules. Try to find the module that matches the driver you found in step 3.'
> ...


I too have worked my way through the guide several times without success and have an onboard VT8237.

From the guide I used modprobe as follows:

rob@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
rob@ubuntu:~$ 

As you can see absolutely nothing happens.  I'm not sure whether this is correct or not.  :Brick wall:  

I'm considering installing windows on this box just to make sure that the onboard sound still works.

Rob

----------


## moogii

thanks Mr lordRiden...

i have successfully installed my soundcard driver installed my PC..

Now here I stuck....

"sudo modprobe snd-cs4236"

password :Mad: xxxxxx

then nothing happens...

i tried lsmod.

My card still wasnt loaded..


Another question is what should i do after Doing this?

"sudo nano /etc/modules"


A box appears..So It seems I should write in here then save,but what????


I leally confused..

Plse

----------


## SVWander

I am having terrible problems getting my sound system working. I followed the instruction for rebuilding I keep getting the error below. The driver is intel8x0. I am about to give up. 
tim


│for i in control postinst postrm ; do \
		if [ -f debian/$i.orig ]; then \
			mv -f debian/$i.orig debian/$i ; \
		fi ; \
	done
rm -f control-munge
make mrproper
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
rm -f .depend *.o snd.map*
rm -f /*.ver
rm -f modules/*.o modules/*.ko
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
rm -f configure-stamp
rm -f build-stamp
/usr/bin/make -f debian/rules binary-modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
CC="gcc-4.1" ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-kernel=/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build --with-build=/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build --with-moddir=/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/updates/alsa --with-sequencer=yes --with-isapnp=yes --with-debug=detect --with-cards="all"
checking for gcc... gcc-4.1
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc-4.1 accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc-4.1 option to accept ANSI C... none needed
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc-4.1 -E
checking for egrep... grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for inline... inline
checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes
checking whether gcc-4.1 needs -traditional... no
checking for current directory... /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver
checking cross compile... 
checking for directory with kernel source... /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build
checking for directory with kernel build... /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build
checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... yes
checking for kernel version... 2.6.17-10-386
checking for built-in ALSA... no
checking for existing ALSA module... yes
checking for Red Hat kernel... auto
checking for Red Hat kernel... no
checking for SUSE kernel... auto
checking for SUSE kernel... no
checking to modify of kernel linux/kmod.h... no
checking for kernel linux/compiler.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/pm.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/spinlock.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/irq.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/threads.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/rwsem.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/gameport.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/highmem.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/workqueue.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/dma-mapping.h... yes
checking for kernel asm/hw_irq.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/device.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/platform_device.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/jiffies.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/compat.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/adb.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/cuda.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/pmu.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/moduleparam.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/syscalls.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/firmware.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/err.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/bitmap.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/mutex.h... yes
checking for kernel module symbol versions... yes
checking for PCI support in kernel... yes
checking for I2C driver in kernel... module
checking for firmware loader... yes
checking for input subsystem in kernel... yes
checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/updates/alsa
checking for verbose procfs... on
checking for verbose printk... on
checking for debug level... detect
checking for ISA support in kernel... yes
checking for processor type... i486
checking for i386 machine type... default
checking for ISA DMA API... yes
checking for SMP... no
checking for Video device support in kernel... yes
checking for ISA PnP driver in kernel... yes
checking for PnP driver in kernel... yes
checking for Kernel ISA-PnP support... yes
checking for strlcpy... yes
checking for snprintf... yes
checking for vsnprintf... yes
checking for scnprintf... yes
checking for sscanf... yes
checking for vmalloc_to_page... yes
checking for old kmod... no
checking for PDE... yes
checking for pci_set_consistent_dma_mask... yes
checking for pci_dev_present... yes
checking for msleep... yes
checking for msleep_interrupt... yes
checking for msecs_to_jiffies... yes
checking for tty->count is the atomic type... no
checking for video_get_drvdata... yes
checking for io_remap_pfn_range... yes
checking for kcalloc... yes
checking for kstrdup... yes
checking for kzalloc... yes
checking for create_workqueue with flags... no
checking for saved_config_space in pci_dev... yes
checking for new pci_save_state... yes
checking for register_sound_special_device... yes
checking for driver version... 1.0.11
checking for sequencer support... yes
checking for OSS/Free emulation... yes
checking for OSS PCM plugin system inclusion... yes
checking for RTC callback support in kernel... yes
checking for HPET support... yes
checking for dynamic minor numbers... no
checking for support of old API... yes
checking for Procfs support... yes
checking for USB support... yes
checking for class_simple... no
checking for old driver suspend/resume callbacks... no
checking for removal of page-reservation for nopage/mmap... no
checking for nested class_device... no
checking for PnP suspend/resume... yes
checking for new unlocked/compat_ioctl... yes
checking for PC-Speaker hook... no
checking for kernel PCMCIA
checking for PCMCIA support... yes
checking for PC9800 support in kernel... no
checking for parallel port support... yes
checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... all
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating version
config.status: creating Makefile.conf
config.status: creating snddevices
config.status: creating utils/alsa-driver.spec
config.status: creating utils/buildrpm
config.status: creating toplevel.config
config.status: creating utils/alsasound
config.status: creating utils/alsasound.posix
config.status: creating include/pci_ids_compat.h
config.status: creating include/config.h
config.status: creating include/config1.h
config.status: creating include/version.h
config.status: include/version.h is unchanged
config.status: creating include/autoconf-extra.h
Hacking autoconf.h...
touch configure-stamp
/usr/bin/make  compile
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then \
	  ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ; \
	fi
cp -auvf include/version.h include/sound/version.h
`include/version.h' -> `include/sound/version.h'
/usr/bin/make dep
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/info.c
patching file info.c
Hunk #3 succeeded at 123 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 135 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 145 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 176 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #7 succeeded at 474 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #8 succeeded at 510 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #9 succeeded at 937 with fuzz 1 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #10 succeeded at 986 (offset 1 line).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/pcm_native.c
patching file pcm_native.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 345 (offset 3 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 2803 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 2823 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 2876 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 2903 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #7 succeeded at 2994 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #8 succeeded at 3013 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #9 succeeded at 3032 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #10 succeeded at 3065 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #11 succeeded at 3098 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #12 succeeded at 3131 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #13 succeeded at 3160 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #14 succeeded at 3181 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #15 succeeded at 3199 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #16 succeeded at 3219 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #17 succeeded at 3231 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #18 succeeded at 3263 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #19 succeeded at 3327 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #20 succeeded at 3354 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #21 succeeded at 3395 (offset 19 lines).
Hunk #22 succeeded at 3530 (offset 58 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/control.c
patching file control.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1259 (offset 42 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/hwdep.c
patching file hwdep.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 308 (offset 5 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/init.c
patching file init.c
Hunk #3 succeeded at 265 (offset 1 line).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/rawmidi.c
patching file rawmidi.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1297 (offset 30 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1380 with fuzz 1 (offset 30 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/sound.c
patching file sound.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 64 with fuzz 2 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 185 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 285 with fuzz 2 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 327 with fuzz 1 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 422 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 450 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #7 succeeded at 474 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #8 succeeded at 575 (offset 1 line).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/timer.c
patching file timer.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1019 with fuzz 1 (offset 24 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1936 (offset 145 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 1981 with fuzz 2 (offset 136 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/memalloc.c
patching file memalloc.c
copying file alsa-kernel/core/misc.c
patching file misc.c
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/mixer_oss.c
patching file mixer_oss.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 379 with fuzz 1 (offset 2 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/pcm_oss.c
patching file pcm_oss.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 2043 (offset -55 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 2093 (offset -55 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 2215 with fuzz 2 (offset -53 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 2402 (offset -51 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 2531 (offset -51 lines).
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq.c
patching file seq.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 57 (offset 6 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_clientmgr.c
patching file seq_clientmgr.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 2207 (offset 66 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 2546 with fuzz 1 (offset 77 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_memory.c
patching file seq_memory.c
make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr'
make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr'
make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/oss/seq_oss.c
patching file seq_oss.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 189 (offset 3 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 223 with fuzz 1 (offset 3 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 328 (offset -6 lines).
make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c/other'
copying file alsa-kernel/i2c/other/tea575x-tuner.c
patching file tea575x-tuner.c
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c/other'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401'
copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/mpu401/mpu401.c
patching file mpu401.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 30 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 46 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 64 with fuzz 2 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 92 with fuzz 2 (offset -55 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 295 (offset 48 lines).
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3'
copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/opl3/opl3_lib.c
patching file opl3_lib.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 429 (offset -4 lines).
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl4'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl4'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/pcsp'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/pcsp'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/vx'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/vx'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1816a'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1816a'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1848'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1848'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/es1688'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/es1688'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/gus'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/gus'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/msnd'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/msnd'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/wavefront'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/wavefront'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth/emux'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth/emux'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ad1889.c
patching file ad1889.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 53 with fuzz 2 (offset 1 line).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/bt87x.c
patching file bt87x.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 813 (offset 3 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 951 (offset 3 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/intel8x0.c
patching file intel8x0.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 41 (offset -2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 728 (offset -21 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 739 (offset -21 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 3028 (offset 215 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/maestro3.c
patching file maestro3.c
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c
patching file ac97_codec.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 34 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1774 (offset -39 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 1808 (offset -38 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_bus.c
patching file ac97_bus.c
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs5535audio'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs5535audio'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_codec.c
patching file hda_codec.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 224 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 308 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 334 (offset 2 lines).
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/mixart'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/mixart'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/nm256'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/nm256'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/riptide'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/riptide/riptide.c
patching file riptide.c
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/riptide'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/trident'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/trident'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/vx222'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/vx222'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb'
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbaudio.c
patching file usbaudio.c
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmidi.c
patching file usbmidi.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 224 with fuzz 2 (offset -4 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 248 with fuzz 2 (offset -4 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 342 (offset -4 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 1308 (offset -2 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 1647 (offset -2 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmixer.c
patching file usbmixer.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1674 (offset 25 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 1723 (offset 25 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 1744 (offset 25 lines).
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usX2Yhwdep.c
patching file usX2Yhwdep.c
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2y.c
patching file usbusx2y.c
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2yaudio.c
patching file usbusx2yaudio.c
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usx2yhwdeppcm.c
patching file usx2yhwdeppcm.c
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
/usr/bin/make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver O=/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build modules
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386'
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/hwdep.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sgbuf.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_native.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_lib.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_timer.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_misc.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_memory.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/rawmidi.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/rtctimer.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/timer.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.o
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c: In function snd_register_device:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c:291: warning: passing argument 2 of class_device_create makes pointer from integer without a cast
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c:291: warning: passing argument 3 of class_device_create makes integer from pointer without a cast
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c:291: warning: passing argument 4 of class_device_create from incompatible pointer type
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c:291: warning: passing argument 5 of class_device_create discards qualifiers from pointer target type
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/control.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/misc.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/device.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/isadma.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound_oss.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info_oss.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/wrappers.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_debug.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/snd.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rtctimer.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/snd-page-alloc.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rawmidi.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss/mixer_oss.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss/pcm_oss.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss/pcm_plugin.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss/io.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss/copy.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss/linear.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss/mulaw.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss/route.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss/rate.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_device.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_dummy.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_instr.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_midi_emul.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_midi_event.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_midi.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_virmidi.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_lock.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_clientmgr.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_memory.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_queue.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_fifo.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_prioq.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_timer.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_system.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_ports.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/seq_info.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-dummy.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-instr.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/ainstr_fm.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/ainstr_gf1.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/ainstr_iw.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/ainstr_simple.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-fm.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-gf1.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-simple.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-iw.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_init.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_timer.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_ioctl.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_event.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_rw.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_synth.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_midi.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_readq.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/seq_oss_writeq.o
  LD [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/aloop.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/dummy.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/mtpav.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/portman2x4.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/serial-u16550.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/serialmidi.o
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/serialmidi.c: In function tx_loop:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/serialmidi.c:317: error: struct tty_struct has no member named atomic_write
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/serialmidi.c:322: error: struct tty_struct has no member named atomic_write
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/serialmidi.c:339: error: struct tty_struct has no member named atomic_write
make[6]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/serialmidi.o] Error 1
make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers] Error 2
make[4]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
make[3]: *** [modules] Error 2
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386'
make[2]: *** [compile] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make[1]: *** [build-stamp] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make: *** [kdist_image] Error 2

----------


## Bees

I am having trouble getting any sound out of my onboard VIA 8235 card although all drivers appear to be correctly installed. I'm running Ubuntu 6.10.

mythtv@htpc:/$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 0: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 4/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 1: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

lspci -v gives the following:
00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7120
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 193
        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

I've already tried completely removing and reinstalling linux-sound-base, alsa-base and alsa-utils (together with all other modules that are automatically removed - e.g. ubuntu-desktop).

I've double checked that I'm using the correct connection on the back of the PC.

The mixer settings look thus:

Screenshot-Volume Control: VIA 8235 (Alsa mixer).png

I've also used alsamixer to ensure channels are not muted and at a sensible volume.

Plus I've installed alsa-oss.

Does anyone have any ideas to help?  :Brick wall:  Thanks.

----------


## johnpipe

I have a SB Live! Value card which shows up in alsamixer as:

 Card: SBLive! Value [CT4832]                                                 
 Chip: Cirrus Logic CS4297A rev 3

If you are using the SB Live! card on certain older motherboards you will not get analog sound output under X.org. What happens is that incorrect identification of some PCI Sound Blaster cards "confuses" X.org and causes it to disable the soundcard.

The  DFI K6BV3+/66 and some other DFI boards have this problem, and presumably boards from some other mfrs. will  if they used this chipset. The VIA chipset VIA VT82C596B and 82C598MVP used on these boards seems to be the cause of this bug.

 Running "lspci -v" under this chipset will give the following incorrect listing for the soundcard:



```
00:14.0 VGA compatible unclassified device: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)
        Subsystem: Creative Labs CT4832 SBLive! Value
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at dc00 [disabled] [size=32]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

00:14.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 08)
        Subsystem: Creative Labs Gameport Joystick
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
        I/O ports at e000 [size=8]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1
```

Note that the device is identified as a "VGA compatible unclassified device: " which is incorrect, and is why X disables the soundcard as shown by the disabled port; if you run alsamixer in an xterm and try to turn the SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack off there will be no result (pressing the "m" key will not toggle this control off). This condition only exists while X is running, so if you open a TTY from X (ctrl-alt F3 for example) you will find the A/D switch turned off; when you return to X (ctrl-alt F7 on most systems) it will be on again.

For an immediate work-around,  run the "setpci" command as root in an xterm like this:

   su -c 'setpci -s 00:14.0 COMMAND=5'

Note that you must substitute the address of your soundcard for the address [00:14.0] shown in this example. Type the command "lspci -v" in the terminal to get the address of your soundcard.

After running the "setpci" command, lspci should give this result (output edited to show only the soundcard):



```
johnpipe:$ lspci -v
 
---

00:14.0 VGA compatible unclassified device: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)
        Subsystem: Creative Labs CT4832 SBLive! Value
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at dc00  [size=32]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

00:14.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 08)
        Subsystem: Creative Labs Gameport Joystick
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
        I/O ports at e000 [size=8]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
---
```

The port is now enabled, and sound apps will now work; this will have to be done after each boot and login to enable sound.

To make a permanent,  system wide fix, you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the "IsolateDevice" option to /etc/X11/xorg.conf:



```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "Layout0"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        Option         "IsolateDevice" "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```

The adress shown above is for most AGP cards; check your video card address with lspci -v (NOTE: xorg.conf uses the bus_id format shown above, where the [:] separator is used throughout the address, unlike the lspci -v output):

Note the video card address as given in this example, and compare with the above:



```
  lspci -v
---
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Pro Turbo AGP 2X
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 32
        Memory at de000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=16M]
        I/O ports at c000 [size=256]
        Memory at dd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at dc000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
---
```

For a full explanation of why this fixes the problem, run 'man xorg.conf' and read the section on IsolateDevice.

HTH, John

----------


## Erlander

My problems turned out to be faulty onboard sound.  i disabled it in bios and installed a sound card.

Now I get sound on teverything including Kaffiene playing live dvb TV.

thank you Lord Raiden for this guide.

Rob

----------


## budhe888

I am at a complete loss as to why the sound will not work on my system.  Since I installed Dapper a few months, I have had no problems with the sound.  Suddenly this morning, the sound stopped working.  I have a Compaq Presario laptop, with an integrated intel8x0 sound card.  I have followed this guide through every step (including rebuilding the alsa drivers) and it still doesn't work.  What I do not understand is that when I do lsmod, the snd_intel8x0 card appears as being loaded:

~$lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by
vmnet                  37412  13
vmmon                 112012  0
binfmt_misc            12296  1
rfcomm                 40216  0
l2cap                  26244  5 rfcomm
bluetooth              50020  4 rfcomm,l2cap
ppdev                   9220  0
i915                   20608  1
drm                    73236  2 i915
speedstep_centrino      8400  1
cpufreq_userspace       4696  1
cpufreq_stats           5636  0
freq_table              4740  2 speedstep_centrino,cpufreq_stats
cpufreq_powersave       1920  0
cpufreq_ondemand        6428  0
cpufreq_conservative     7332  0
video                  16260  0
tc1100_wmi              6916  0
sony_acpi               5644  0
pcc_acpi               12416  0
hotkey                 11556  0
dev_acpi               11140  0
container               4608  0
button                  6672  0
acpi_sbs               19980  0
battery                 9988  1 acpi_sbs
ac                      5252  1 acpi_sbs
i2c_acpi_ec             5120  1 acpi_sbs
i2c_core               21904  1 i2c_acpi_ec
ipv6                  265856  8
af_packet              22920  4
dm_mod                 58936  1
md_mod                 72532  0
sr_mod                 16932  0
sbp2                   24196  0
scsi_mod              139496  2 sr_mod,sbp2
parport_pc             35780  0
lp                     11844  0
parport                36296  3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp
arc4                    2048  2
ieee80211_crypt_wep     5120  1
joydev                 10048  0
pcmcia                 40508  0
tsdev                   8000  0
8139cp                 22528  0
sdhci                  14848  0
mmc_core               30104  1 sdhci
ipw2200               107308  0
ieee80211              37064  1 ipw2200
ieee80211_crypt         6272  2 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211
ieee80211_1_1_13       38216  0
ieee80211_1_1_13_crypt     6784  1 ieee80211_1_1_13
yenta_socket           28428  1
rsrc_nonstatic         13440  1 yenta_socket
pcmcia_core            42640  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
8139too                26880  0
*snd_intel8x0           34076  0
snd_ac97_codec         92832  1 snd_intel8x0
snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec
mii                     5888  2 8139cp,8139too
snd_pcm_oss            61728  0
snd_mixer_oss          19456  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                99080  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_timer              26500  1 snd_pcm
*rtc                    13492  0
psmouse                36100  0
serio_raw               7300  0
shpchp                 45632  0
snd                    62956  6 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_  oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
soundcore              10208  1 snd
pci_hotplug            29236  1 shpchp
snd_page_alloc         11272  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
intel_agp              22940  1
agpgart                34888  3 drm,intel_agp
evdev                   9856  2
ext3                  135816  2
jbd                    58772  1 ext3
ide_generic             1536  0
ohci1394               35124  0
ieee1394              299832  2 sbp2,ohci1394
ehci_hcd               34184  0
uhci_hcd               33808  0
usbcore               130820  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
ide_cd                 33028  0
cdrom                  38560  2 sr_mod,ide_cd
ide_disk               17664  4
piix                   11012  1
generic                 5124  0
thermal                13576  0
processor              23360  2 speedstep_centrino,thermal
fan                     4868  0
capability              5000  0
commoncap               7296  1 capability
vga16fb                13704  1
vgastate               10368  1 vga16fb
fbcon                  42784  72
tileblit                2816  1 fbcon
font                    8320  1 fbcon
bitblit                 6272  1 fbcon
softcursor              2304  1 bitblit

But when I try to run 'aplay -l' or alsamixer, I get these errors:

~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...

~$ alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

Now, when I do asoundconf list, I get:

$ asoundconf list
Names of available sound cards:
I82801DBICH4

which means that the system does know there is a sound card there somewhere.  I have even run 'asondconf set-default-card I82801DBICH4', but that makes no difference.

It's not the sound card itself, because when I boot with a live CD, everything is fine.  And I cannot discern any difference between this configuration in '/etc/modprobe.d/ and my regular install.  Both of which do not have a modprobe.conf file, which is normal, I think.

Sorry for the long post, but I am completely out of ideas (other than reinstalling linux).  Any thoughts would be much appreciated.

----------


## hysteresis62

I have the ATI VT8237 onboard card as well.  For me, the problem was that Ubuntu was sending the audio out of one of the three outputs from the board that I wasn't expecting.  I plugged the line into a different jack, and bingo, sound.  I've found at least two other people with the ATI VT823x card who have had the same problem with the same fix.  

I humbly suggest this fix goes in the comprehensive guide on the next version.  It is pretty standard troubleshooting, I guess, but if you're used to the sound coming out of one jack with one OS, you may not expect it to come from another with Ubuntu.  It stumped me for a week, and I only thought to check this after reading it in another post. It's just the kind of simple thing that could save someone (e.g. me) a week of headaches.

Cheers,
Joe

----------


## Erlander

Hi Joe,  Thanks for that.

Part of my testing involved taking the hard disk out and putting another in the had windows on it.  That caused jack sensing to come on.  The on board sound appeared to be working but no sound came out.

The cheap Sound Blaster Vibra I had lying around worked immediately I set it up.

I will try all the outlets again later though.

Rob

----------


## nik1111

Hi guys. I have the alc883 chip built in my laptop. Recently i tried to update the alsa drivers and for some reason i lost all sound because the soundcard cannot be detected anymore.

lspci says
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

The drivers,the libs and the utils, compile and install without errors but when i try to modprobe the snd-hda-intel module i get

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/extra/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

and dmesg gives me lines like that

[17183137.272000] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_hda_build_pcms
[17183137.272000] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

but i cannot really understand what that means for me..could anyone help?i tried the comprehensive guide as well but no luck.

----------


## SkiSulli

I am having trouble getting sound working for my Dell Inspiron 700m.  I get sound out of the headphones jack, but not out of the speakers.  I have followed all the steps at the top of this posting on setting up the sound, and nothing has worked.  Does anyone have any advice.

Sound Card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4
Ubuntu Version: 6.10 Edgy

Thanks

----------


## didobuntu

> Hello,
> 
> My laptop with an hda-intel sound device with Realtek Chipset ALC882 is completely mute too. I've never have success to get sound. I tried all the available options. I also complied the latest alsa driver, and still nothing.
> 
> I hope that the next alsa driver will recognize my sound device before my laptop becomes obselete.


Hello again,

Always the same problem with the same hda-intel/alc882 chipset card.
I found a solution : With an external usb sound card ... it runs like a charm. :Smile:  

I personally use a "Hercules Muse Pocket LT" .. a cheap card. It is recognized without problem.

I just had to comment the following line in the /etc/modprobe.d.alsa-base :

options snd-usb-audio index=-2

----------


## simait

Hi,

I have just followed the procedure and I think it could work, if I could complete it! 
As you can see below, I should "stop all applications using sound devices and reload all ALSA sound modules" but unfortunately I don't know how to do.
Can you help me, please?
Many thanks in advance and excuse my english!

"Extracting the package tarball, /usr/src/alsa-driver.tar.bz2, please wait...
Done with /usr/src/alsa-modules-2.6.15-27-386_1.0.10-4ubuntu4+2.6.15-27.50_i386.deb .
Selezionato il pacchetto alsa-modules-2.6.15-27-386, che non lo era.
(Lettura del database ... 91808 file e directory attualmente installati.)
Spacchetto alsa-modules-2.6.15-27-386 (da .../alsa-modules-2.6.15-27-386_1.0.10-4ubuntu4+2.6.15-27.50_i386.deb) ...
Configuro alsa-modules-2.6.15-27-386 (1.0.10-4ubuntu4+2.6.15-27.50) ...
You should now stop all applications using sound devices
and reload all ALSA sound modules."

----------


## glabouni

according to this article my soundcard is a Supreme FX audio card featuring ADI 1988B 8-channel High Definition Audio CODEC that comes with ASUS crosshair motherboard.

aplay -l FAILED


```
aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
```

lspci -v gives no sound card info, but I picked these out figuring one of those unknown device might be it.



```
00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff
        Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fcffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000eff00000
        Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]
        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+
        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping
        Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0376 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]
        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+
        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping
        Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0375 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff
        Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff
        Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]
        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+
        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping
        Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0377 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]
        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+
        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping
        Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel
```

I considered this as FAILED and went on to next step. I don't know who the manufacturer of the card is, and there's no ADI entry in alsa database.
Modprobe show a snd-hda-codec module and i figured out it could be related to ADI 1988B 8-channel *H*igh *D*efinition *A*udio *CODEC*.

lsmod gives me: 


```
snd_hda_intel          20116  0 
snd_hda_codec         164608  1 snd_hda_intel
```

so it seems snd_had_codec is already loaded.

so I went for compilation step. Here I found the hda-codec driver to be absent from list, so I went for hda-intel instead, thought this would ok from what lsmod told me before. So now I have an option to try hda-intal driver at step 3 if compilation gives no results.
compilation went well, but still no sound and aplay still says no sound cards found.

I then tried then alsa driver update and got myself alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2 and I went for hda-intel driver. compilation went well again. but still no sound.

alsamixer says:


```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

so I read alsa hda-intel page which gave me no clue to what to do now.

a search lead me to learn that ASUSTek CROSSHAIR is awarded the KeyLabs Linux Compatibility mark., sound showing as N/A in the test results though, not sure what that means.
I laso found this linuxquestions.org thread about AD1988B support which in turn links to [Patch] Audio: Add nvidia HD Audio controllers of MCP51,MCP55,MCP61,MCP65 & MCP67 support to hda_intel.c but I have no idea what to do with this patch, and moreover it applies to kernel 2.6.18 and current ubuntu kernel is 2.6.17-10, and I have no idea how to get a 2.6.18 kernel up and running in edgy.

this is getting too complicated for me at this point, I could use some help here.

-edit-
this may help someone: if you're looking for Supreme FX audio card featuring *AD*I 1988B 8-channel High Definition Audio CODEC manufacturer in alsa-project, it is under *A*nalog *D*evices and their website is http://www.analog.com

----------


## BARTIST

Hello,

I have followed this guide from the beginning to the end.
Everything seems ok, but I can not manage to have sound.

I have the following sound card: intel 82801CA-ICH3.
It works in Windows, worked in Ubuntu Dapper.
It worked a few times in Kubuntu Edgy, but it doesn't anymore.

It is very frustrating!
Please help.

Best Regards,
BARTIST.

----------


## anaconda

Hi!
Thanks for this exellent quide!! Solved my problem..  :Very Happy: 

I wasn't in the audio group, so didn't have rights to use my soundcard...
BUT I found a mistake in your quide:


```
audio:x:29:root:moocow
```

should read:


```
audio:x:29:root,moocow
```

so "," instead of ":"

Thanks again..and sorry if someone already pointed that out.. I didnt read through all 46! pages..

----------


## jake3988

Sorry if this has already been answered (point me there)... but I did the 'getting alsa drivers from a fresh kernel'

I deinstalled what was necessary and installed them back (as well as the gdm and ubuntu-desktop)... but that's where the problem was.

It said to reboot, and I did.  Wouldn't start.  Said there was permission errors with /var/lib/gdm and I fixed those with a live cd.

Now all I get is a 'X cannot be started due to an internal error'.  I'm using edgy eft.  If anyone one else has done this and could point me how to fix it, I'd love you.

Note: Log files are moot because its not loading far enough to grant the system write permissions.  When I abort the login it lists every log file with read-only file system like this:


```
/var/log/syslog:read-only file system
etc
```

Thanks a bunch for any help!!

----------


## glabouni

I've got a follow-up about my trying to get sound working on my box.

I've been through a trial and error, got myself the last version of alsa-drivers, alsa-tools, alsa-utils, tried different BIOS tweaks and boot options and raised many other problems (my xorg broke, I stil don't understand why, nvidia driver went berserk, bittornado is installed but cannot be found, modprobe was not responding at all for a few reboots and several other strange things happened)

for some reasons ubuntu now manage to boot even without the noapic option. I always ended in a kernel panic error since my first attempt to install from DVD if this otpion was missing. Now it's working without it. go figure. 

at some point lspci found:


```
00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81f2
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 50
        Memory at fe020000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping
```

alsaconf was able to find the card but alsasound wouldn't stop. I tried 


```
sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound stop
```

I went through the guide a few times and finally chose to go back to fresh kernel which removed both ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop, and I lost many of my configuration and customizations in the process.

and I basically had an ubuntu OS broken beyond repair. I just powered the thing off and plugged off power cable as I read in a bug report that could fix some nasty dual boot bug.
I plugged power cable in and now I have a GUI back, and soundcard is now found and I got sound coming off front panel headphones.

Even though I got some results, I learned pretty much nothing in the process and am unable to tell what worked and what didn't. Till now, my ubuntu experience has been a lot of obsolete or nonexistent packages, unstable applications, broken features, cryptic stuff and ending in a situation with no clue about what to do next or even what can be done.

I'm now seriously considering quitting ubuntu, maybe for another linux flavour where I'm not forced feeded packages I definitely don't wan't or have no use for, and for which what I want is actually working.

----------


## glabouni

> Now all I get is a 'X cannot be started due to an internal error'.  I'm using edgy eft.  If anyone one else has done this and could point me how to fix it, I'd love you.
> 
> Thanks a bunch for any help!!


I had this problem a couple times. First time I fixed it by changing nvidia driver back to nv in xorg.conf, second time I reverted the whole xorg.conf to my precious backup, that got overwritten by the nvidia configuration script. 
*hint* do not name you xorg.conf backup 'xorg.conf.backup'.

hope that helps




> As you can see below, I should "stop all applications using sound devices and reload all ALSA sound modules" but unfortunately I don't know how to do.
> Can you help me, please?


I had the same problem, and this solution didn't work for me, but you can try this:

to know if alsasound is loaded


```
sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound status
```

to stop alsasound


```
sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound stop
```

to start alsasound


```
sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

----------


## jake3988

I didn't use nvidia nor do I have nvidia.  I got the problem through the comprehensive sound guide fresh from kernel thing.

So... doesn't help  :Sad:

----------


## BARTIST

Hello,
Does anybody have an Intel 82801CA-ICH3 sound card working properly?

Regards,
BARTIST.

----------


## glabouni

> Is there a different between using the - and the _ , or is it still the same module, and should I have added snd_intel8x0 to /etc/modules?


modprobe will show snd-modname and lsmod will show snd_modname, but both are referring to the same module modname.

----------


## simait

to *glabouni*:




> had the same problem, and this solution didn't work for me, but you can try this:
> 
> to know if alsasound is loaded
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound status
> ```
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply, but unfortunally these commands don't work for me! I've tried them just now!
Greeetings

----------


## ajm2005

:Smile:

----------


## FooAtari

oops.  Double post.

----------


## FooAtari

LordRaiden I love you so much!

I have been trying to days to get me Acer 3053WXMI with ALC883 to work. I have edit endless files and installed countless drivers.

I figured that after the amount of messing around I have done it might be best to do what Lord Raiden suggests here;

_Sometimes, sound might be configured correctly, but for some reason or another (tinkering) it stops working. One way to go back to the old setup is to reinstall Ubuntu. However, this step is actually quite unnecessary since you are reinstalling everything because of one thing.

A faster way, is to just remove the problematic packages and reinstall them cleanly.

(1) Remove these packages
Code:

sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils


(2) Reinstall those same packages
Code:

sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
[list][*]
VERY IMPORTANT NOTE: Ubuntu (GNOME) users have reported that packages 'gdm' and 'ubuntu-desktop' are removed after removing the linux-sound-base packages. If this happens, then do the following
Code:

sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop

(3) Reboot_

When I rebooted I was able to load alsamixer, I turned up the surround sound and I had sound, but I had been burned here before. So I re-booted and nothing. I tried to load alsamixer again and it worked! So i turned up the sureound and yes sound! Thats further than I have gotten before. So then I tried to save settings using
*
sudo alsactl store 0*

and rebooted. I didnt here the bongos, but then my mate sent me an IM, and I heared sound! sweet sweet sound. So it seems to fixed. Very happy!

----------


## jake3988

Yes.  But if you do that and only that your COMPUTER WILL NOT BOOT.

For Edgy you MUST do this before you reboot:


```
chown root:gdm /var/lib/gdm
chmod 1770 /var/lib/gdm
```

It'll save a LOT of headaches.


Also to note that my previous post about modprobe turned out that something somewhere modified modprobe somehow.  All I did was copy modprobe from the livecd over to the ubuntu partition and it works just peachy now.

----------


## BARTIST

I've just made a fresh kubuntu install.
The sound was great. Rebooted a few times, all was perfect.

Yesterday, I turned off my pc.
Today, I turn on my pc and the sound is gone!
No error, no crash .... I just turned it off.

With Ubuntu Dapper, everything was fine!
I think there is some bug with kubuntu edgy.

Regards!
bARTIST

----------


## Zaggy

Can anyone help me with a ca0106 ?

I have Alsa working, but I can't get OSS to work no matter what.

Anything that supports Alsa well works good, but Wine and Teamspeak for example don't and need OSS.

----------


## FooAtari

Hmmmm, I'm still having problems with alsamixer not saving it's settings...  Any suggestions

jake3988, was that in reply to my post? I couldnt see who you might of been replying to,  If it was care to explain what you mean  :Smile:

----------


## Techno Destructo

New to all of this and I made things worse

I tried the command: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
it worked
I tried the next command: sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
and was informed failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'

Now gnome desktop does not work, I have rebooted but only have a terminal full screen.

When I run the command: sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
it tells me its depenedent on the missing stuff.

Could any one help me reinstall?

----------


## reesh

hi guys, i just wanted to add my fix to this thread since it's the most comprehensive guide i've found about sound issues in ubuntu.
i have an asus w3j laptop, and the sound used to work, then it suddenly stopped. after lots of looking i found this guide. i followed the driver re-install instructions on the first page



```
sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
```

to uninstall, then



```
sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
```

and



```
sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
```

ll

to re-install. then i added 



```
 options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=laptop-eapd
```

 to "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base". i restarted the laptop  and i was greeted with the happy drum sound on the login screen =D> 

hope this helps!

----------


## Murwiz

It seems that every time Ubuntu upgrades my system kernel, I lose my sound and have to revisit this process. But this time, the helpful hints did not fix my problem.

$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...

$ lspci -v | grep audio
0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

$ uname -r 
2.6.15-27-amd64-generic

$ sudo modprobe snd-<TAB>
gives me nothing.

$ sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko': No such file or directory
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko': No such file or directory
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko': No such file or directory
WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/updates/alsa/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/updates/alsa/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

This is after attempting both solutions in the Comprehensive Guide: first I tried getting the ALSA drivers from the fresh kernel by removing linux-sound-base, alsa-base, and alsa-utils. Immediately, X exited and I was at a command-line prompt. I installed the three removed modules, plus gdm and ubuntu-desktop, and rebooted. Desktop was back, but still no sound.

Next I tried the ALSA driver compilation step, using module-assistant and selecting both of the "intel" drivers. Still nothing (no sound, no "modprobe" or "aplay" results). Last, I tried the manual process of building the driver, using "--with-cards=intel8x0". This compiled and installed the drivers (apparently), but still no success in getting "modprobe" or "aplay" to be happy.

----------


## Murwiz

I fixed my problem with this info:

http://archives.linmodems.org/25060

After installing the 1.0.13 driver and rebooting, my sound worked. Hurray!

----------


## inerlogic

Great Tut!

one issue.... i still don't have sound :/

i picked up a Presario SR2010NX for $300 (normally i build my own machines)
it has built in sound and video (thanks to nVidia) and sure, the nv stuff is sketchy, so i dropped a sound blaster Live value in that i had laying around....

Ubuntu (and fedora core 6) would not detect the SB card (i disabled the on board sound in BIOS) correction, the card is detected if i query aplay -l
i get 
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcard found...

lspci -v  gives me

0000:03:09.0 ffff: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev ff) (prog-if ff)
             !!! Unknown header type 7f

i found the module using modprobe, tried loading it, no error message, but no sound, added the module to load at boot, rebooted, no sound, rebuilt the module from the alsa source, no sound.

the little speaker next to the clock is mocking me with it's circle-slash...
"No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."

under system>preferences>sound there are no sound cards listed in the "default sound card" drop down box

the card shows up in the "Device Manager" window correctly, well "Status" is "status"
device type and capabilities both say "unknown"

HeLp!


*UPDATE*

i grabbed the screwdriver and before shorting the PSU with it i figured i'd try moving the SB Live to a different slot, *poof* on reboot i had sound...

three PCI slots, SB Live was in the bottom slot, crappy factory modem in the second slot, blank third slot.

threw the modem out, moved the SB Live to the third slot...

that did it!

----------


## snarkycat77

Hi LordRaiden,

On the first page of the guide down where it says "Adding the current user to the audio group" there is a box under "and change it to" that reads:


audio: x:29:root:moocow

Odd. I write ": and  x" next to each other in the above line and I get a smiley there when I preview the post. Please disregard the space between the : and the x. Anyway---

I think there should be a comma between the root and moocow, not a colon.
Drove me nuts figuring it out. In the end though, your guide got me to where an added user now has sound. Thanks. 

snarkycat77

----------


## eilu

I'm having no sound either- not even system beeps. I tried to follow your guide but I get a bit confused...
I did $aplay -l, to which Dapper returned:


```
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
  Subservices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device10: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
  Subservices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Then I did $alsamixer and unmuted everything (headphone, PCM, Front, Surround, Center, LFE, Line CD, IEC958, PC Speak, Aux, Mono, Stereo D), and I still can't hear anything.  :Confused: 

PS. Haven't tried the purge-and-reinstall thing because Dapper can't find the modem either.  :Sad:

----------


## krazyman

Thank you so much for this guide. After following the steps, I found I also had to disable my Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack to make the sound come out of the pc speakers. That may have been it all along, but thanks for the ride!!!  :Guitar:

----------


## hodad

Hi,

I went thru all steps on first page of the "Comprehensive Guide" (it's very well written, by the way!).  The souncard was listed, etc, etc (in other words, all steps were under the "success"
catgory). 
I have a simple problem: though I went thru all of the steps, and subsequently went through a Synaptic install of Alsa, but I can't find any reference to Alsa under "Applications" dropdown menus.  I would expect to see it under "Sound and Video".   Note that I probably should have installed Alsa before going thru the Comprehensive Guide steps, but I should see it anyway. 

Still not even sure what Alsa is.

 Am I looking in the wrong place? By the way, still can't play podcasts.

Thanks in advance for any help!

----------


## CyberCod

I'm having a weird bug where my multimedia keys point to the wrong sound card.  Pressing them brings up a popup with volume slider moving accordingly, but it does not affect system volume.  I've checked Sounds, and tried configuring the panel app, but neither seem to deal with this.  Setting key bindings to different keys only make those keys have the same problem.  This occurred after my onboard sound was enabled after a power outage.  ( i need a new cmos battery)

----------


## danclark

Hi all, I'm a little lost
I was running livecd with 2.6.17.10-generic
I then installed and all was well but nVidia drivers weren't working so I upgraded to 2.6.17.10-386 and installed the apt-get sourced nvidia drivers and they are all go after alot of mucking around.
but
now sound doesn't work
its supposed to be a CMedia 8738 I think the only option is ALSA but I can't get it to work, and yet the sound works fine on livecd when booting off that, i'm lost???

Any advice or help would be appreciated.

Regards
Dan

----------


## tjtansey

Wow, lot's of great information, but I didn't find anything that applies to me.  (Seems to be the way for me)
Anyway, I'm have a Dell Inspiron 9100 with an Intel 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 soundcard with the following problems:  Master volume control  the headphone control are flipflopped is there any way to change this.

----------


## Patrick Dixon

> Wow, lot's of great information, but I didn't find anything that applies to me.  (Seems to be the way for me)
> Anyway, I'm have a Dell Inspiron 9100 with an Intel 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 soundcard with the following problems:  Master volume control  the headphone control are flipflopped is there any way to change this.


If you try modinfo <sound module name> it should give you the options that your driver/card can use.  IIRC from googling an unrelated sound problem, I think there's a 'quirk' one which you may need to set to a value to swap the controls.

----------


## tjtansey

> If you try modinfo <sound module name> it should give you the options that your driver/card can use.  IIRC from googling an unrelated sound problem, I think there's a 'quirk' one which you may need to set to a value to swap the controls.


Thanks, do you have any idea what the module name might be?

----------


## copliesflip

Ok so i only got as far as the part where it asks you to put in lspci -v but my sound card is onboard and i went into the BIOS and made sure that the sound was enabled but still when i click on the sound icon it says "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices not found

can anyone please tell me what to do now?

----------


## kwanzz

Maybe one of you experts can help me out here. I have a Gateway MT6451 with a fresh edgy installation. The only tinkering I've done on this install was to get my Broadcom wireless up and running. My problem is that I have no sound.

Here are my symptoms:
My volume up and down keys make the volume icon appear and the volume bar get bigger
When I play something in XMMS I can see the equalizer jumping around.

I've opened alsamixer but it doesn't give me any options to turn of external amplifier in fact Alsamixer doesn't look anything like it does in the onboard help file.

lspci gives me the following relevant lines

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)

aplay -l gives me

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Yesterday I tried reinstalling ALSA per the instructions on the first page and then my computer  starting hanging with an error on reboot.   Can someone give me some direction? Please? :Confused:

----------


## darkROAM_1

+1, I have the same Laptop right now. Man, the lack of sound is the only downside so far. I went my Dan's install to alsa, a little easier for the new guys. (myself)

----------


## kwanzz

Dan's install? Do you have a link to it? I'm willing to try anything.

----------


## darkROAM_1

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276343&page=5 

Top of the page, first post on the page by Donn. It actually worked, after I rebooted from a full shutdown. I was extatic to say the least, watching movies is a bit better w/ sound, to say the least.  :Very Happy: 

Now, to get m wireless working, got any ideas? We have the same gateway, like that turion 64 x2?

----------


## Grafster

Ok. I'm not an expert and I'm stuck on something simple so I think this is the right thread (i.e. the answer should probably go somewhere on the comprehensive sound thread).

Sound works fine on my account.
However another account, on the same computer (the wife's) doesn't have sound. It doesn't recognize soundcards or use alsa or anything else that it does for my account.

Now I expect there's some way for her to use my settings but I can't figure out how.
Likewise I can't sudo from her account (she has lower privlidges than I do) so I can't do a complete re-install on her user id (can't apt-get/synaptic etc).
For that matter it shouldn't really be necessary should it?

Still using Dapper btw.

----------


## kwanzz

> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276343&page=5 
> 
> Top of the page, first post on the page by Donn. It actually worked, after I rebooted from a full shutdown. I was extatic to say the least, watching movies is a bit better w/ sound, to say the least. 
> 
> Now, to get m wireless working, got any ideas? We have the same gateway, like that turion 64 x2?


I'll give it a shot although I'm a little gunshy since my last attempt led to me having to do a complete reinstall since my laptop would boot. Anyway I got my wireless to work perfectly using the "How To" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...cs%2FDevice%29

Search for "WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom BCM4311 rev 01 (ndiswrapper)" in community docs

----------


## jermor

> Hi guys. I have the alc883 chip built in my laptop. Recently i tried to update the alsa drivers and for some reason i lost all sound because the soundcard cannot be detected anymore.
> 
> lspci says
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
> 
> The drivers,the libs and the utils, compile and install without errors but when i try to modprobe the snd-hda-intel module i get
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/extra/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> 
> ...


I'm having exactly this same problem, but I can't seem to find any answers.  My sound used to work through the speakers on my compaq 6000t laptop, but no sound from the headphone jack.  I installed the most recent ALSA driver, libs, utils, and plugins by building from scratch.  That didn't work, so I tried the Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide.  After trying all the steps, no sound even from the speakers, and the error described above.  

Also, when I try to open volume control, I get an error message that says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.

Any ideas greatly appreciated.

----------


## mkzuk

Hi guys, I'm completely lost.
Sorry, if it's been already answered, but I really cannot find any solution for my troubles.

I used to have sound on my laptop, but one day I's just gone  :Sad:  There is no sound!
I even cannot hear the sound at the login screen.

I went through all steps on first page of the "Comprehensive Guide"....
It didn't solve the problem.
I have no idea how I could fix it... Please help me.

I've got Toshiba Satellite M-100-221 laptop and I use Edgy, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic.

The aplay -l output is:


```
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

lspci founds


```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 233
        Memory at d0340000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel
        Capabilities: [130] Unknown (5)
```

The snd-hda-codec  snd-hda-intel  are loaded.
I checked all the possible alsamixer settings.
I followed the instructions from 'Getting the ALSA drivers from a
*fresh* kernel' from LordRaiden's guide, but it didn't help.

There is no "external amplifier" in alsamixer.
I read this thread, maybe I did not notice the appropriate post.

Any ideas?
Can anyone help me please?

----------


## flyingsolo

I've been following this comprehensive sound solutiion guide but no success yet...looking for help out there!
(I've posted under Absolute Beginners but maybe this is more appropriate spot)  I have Dapper on a desktop Dell.

For aplay, I see the intel sound card and the USB headset:
Code:

~$ aplay -l **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: I82801BAICH2 [Intel 82801BA-ICH2], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801BA-ICH2] Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 1: Headset [Logitech USB Headset], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio] Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

and alsamixer will show either the USB headset or the intel sound card depending on which is selected via dropdown under System-->Pref-->Sound

From lslpci -v, I get:
Code:

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 04) Subsystem: Dell: Unknown device 0145 Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11 I/O ports at dcf0 [size=16] 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Au dio (rev 04) Subsystem: Dell: Unknown device 0145 Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 193 I/O ports at d800 [size=256] I/O ports at dc80 [size=64]

So it would seem Dapper sees the intel card and the Logitech USB headset but only the headset will actually put out sound regardless of program (startup sounds, webpages, Amarok, movies etc.)

 Following the tutorial, I have:
Code:

~$ cat /proc/asound/modules 0 snd_intel8x0 1 snd_usb_audio

so I know the sound modules are present.

This is all very frustrating but hopefully some bright light out there can spot the problem for, alas, I am still but a noob after 1 year on Ubuntu!
Thanks.

----------


## Jimmy4eyes

I've just installed Ubuntu on my old desktop and it was working well and I liked what I saw. The only problem was I had no sound. I began following the above advice but I seem to have gone wrong somewhere. I got to the part about getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel, the part where it says to reboot, which I did.

Now however, it doesn't reboot to the desktop. All I get is a black screen with white writing, which asks me for my login and password. After putting these in, I'm left with some kind of prompt which says james@james-desktop:~$  and I have no idea what it's asking for. Can anyone help me have just boot up to the desktop again.

You've no doubt gathered from this that I make an absolute beginner seem knowledgable, but I do want to learn, so any advice would be great, thanks.

Jimmy

----------


## SourceV

It does not work for me either.

I have followed the instructions, but I can't make it work. The worst is that when I reboot the second time I can't even get the alsamixer to run again. I get the following error message:

alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument

I also get the following error when I run modprobe:

FATAL: Module snd_ not found.

any suggestions?

----------


## Miaowara

Hi. I recently changed kernels and lost my sound. I've done everything your this guide and in the http://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems that I could but still no luck. I've even gone back to my old kernel and now they don't have sound either. It appears everywhere that sound should work. Modules are loaded and sound is all the way up and ubuntu seems to think its working but I can't hear anything. My soundcard has thus far been using the snd_intel8x0 module. Has anyone had problems similar to this? Thanks for any suggestions/ideas!

Here are some of the info:

*tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat* 


```
Mixers:
0: Analog Devices AD1981B
```

*lspci -v*


```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 21)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Capabilities: [e4] Vendor Specific Information
        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 64
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
        Memory behind bridge: fd000000-fdffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at efe0 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at ef80 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at 18c0 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        Memory at 30000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [58] Debug port

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=04, sec-latency=64
        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
        Memory behind bridge: fce00000-fcefffff

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at <ignored>
        I/O ports at bfa0 [size=16]
        Memory at 30000400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 02c5
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]
        I/O ports at 1880 [size=64]
        Memory at 30000800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
        Memory at 30000a00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Generic])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at 1400 [size=256]
        I/O ports at 1800 [size=128]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0010
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 10
        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

02:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2581
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        Memory at fceff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        Memory at fcefe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        I/O ports at cf40 [size=64]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 05)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 255
        Memory at fce00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=512]
        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2
```

*asoundconf list*

```
Names of available sound cards:
I82801DBICH4
```

*cat /proc/interrupts* 


```
           CPU0       
  0:    1233406          XT-PIC  timer
  1:         26          XT-PIC  i8042
  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade
  4:         44          XT-PIC  serial
  8:          3          XT-PIC  rtc
  9:        573          XT-PIC  acpi
 10:     535827          XT-PIC  nvidia
 11:     318067          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb3, ehci_hcd:usb4, Intel 82801DB-ICH4, eth0
 12:        106          XT-PIC  i8042
 14:      52910          XT-PIC  ide0
NMI:          0 
LOC:          0 
ERR:          8
MIS:          0
```

*aplay -l*

```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

*
modprobe snd_intel8x0*


```
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko
author:         Jaroslav Kysela <perex@suse.cz>
description:    Intel 82801AA,82901AB,i810,i820,i830,i840,i845,MX440; SiS 7012; Ali 5455
license:        GPL
vermagic:       2.6.17-11-386 mod_unload 486 REGPARM gcc-4.1
depends:        snd-ac97-codec,snd-pcm,snd-page-alloc,snd
alias:          pci:v00008086d00002415sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00002425sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00002445sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00002485sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d000024C5sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d000024D5sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d000025A6sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000266Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d000027DEsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00002698sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00007195sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00001039d00007012sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010DEd000001B1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000003Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000006Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000059sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000008Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010DEd000000DAsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010DEd000000EAsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010DEd0000026Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00001022d0000746Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00001022d00007445sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010B9d00005455sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
srcversion:     0AFC6D7DF8034523107E0C9
parm:           joystick:int
parm:           enable:bool
parm:           xbox:Set to 1 for Xbox, if you have problems with the AC'97 codec detection. (bool)
parm:           buggy_irq:Enable workaround for buggy interrupts on some motherboards. (bool)
parm:           buggy_semaphore:Enable workaround for hardwares with problematic codec semaphores. (bool)
parm:           ac97_quirk:AC'97 workaround for strange hardware. (charp)
parm:           ac97_clock:AC'97 codec clock (0 = auto-detect). (int)
parm:           id:ID string for Intel i8x0 soundcard. (charp)
parm:           index:Index value for Intel i8x0 soundcard. (int)
```

*dmesg*

```
[17179569.184000] Linux version 2.6.17-11-386 (root@terranova) (gcc version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)) #2 Thu Feb 1 19:50:13 UTC 2007 (Ubuntu 2.6.17-11.35-386)
[17179569.184000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000eee00 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000eee00 - 00000000000ef000 (ACPI NVS)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffc0000 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001ffc0000 - 000000001ffd0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001ffd0000 - 000000001ffe0000 (ACPI data)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001ffe0000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.
[17179569.184000] 511MB LOWMEM available.
[17179569.184000] On node 0 totalpages: 131008
[17179569.184000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   Normal zone: 126912 pages, LIFO batch:31
[17179569.184000] DMI 2.3 present.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSHIB                                ) @ 0x000f0210
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ffd0000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: FADT (v002 TOSHIB 750      0x20030101 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ffd005c
[17179569.184000] ACPI: SSDT (v001 TOSHIB A0009    0x20040107 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1ffd453a
[17179569.184000] ACPI: DBGP (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ffd00e0
[17179569.184000] ACPI: BOOT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ffd0034
[17179569.184000] ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSHIB A0009    0x20040107 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xd808
[17179569.184000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:deda0000)
[17179569.184000] Built 1 zonelists
[17179569.184000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 ro splash vga=792 
[17179569.184000] Local APIC disabled by BIOS (or by default) -- you can enable it with "lapic"
[17179569.184000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01402000)
[17179569.184000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[17179569.184000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[17179569.184000] Initializing CPU#0
[17179569.184000] PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)
[17179569.184000] Detected 1596.240 MHz processor.
[17179569.184000] Using pmtmr for high-res timesource
[17179569.184000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25
[17179571.816000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[17179571.816000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[17179571.832000] Memory: 508564k/524032k available (1829k kernel code, 14832k reserved, 1041k data, 288k init, 0k highmem)
[17179571.832000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.
[17179571.912000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3195.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=6390884)
[17179571.912000] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[17179571.912000] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[17179571.912000] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[17179571.912000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000
[17179571.912000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000
[17179571.912000] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K
[17179571.912000] CPU: L2 cache: 1024K
[17179571.912000] CPU: After all inits, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000
[17179571.912000] CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz stepping 05
[17179571.912000] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[17179571.928000] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[17179571.928000] Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed
[17179571.928000] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[17179572.608000] Freeing initrd memory: 6758k freed
[17179572.608000] ACPI: Core revision 20060707
[17179572.608000] ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!
[17179572.612000] ACPI: System reset via FADT Reset Register is supported
[17179572.612000] machine_reset = acpi_machine_reset
[17179572.612000] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e00)
[17179572.612000] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[17179572.612000] EISA bus registered
[17179572.612000] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[17179572.612000] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd893, last bus=4
[17179572.612000] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[17179572.612000] Setting up standard PCI resources
[17179572.612000] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[17179572.612000] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing
[17179572.616000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)
[17179572.616000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)
[17179572.616000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)
[17179572.616000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)
[17179572.616000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)
[17179572.616000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)
[17179572.616000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *10)
[17179572.616000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)
[17179572.616000] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[17179572.616000] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[17179572.616000] ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0
[17179572.620000] PCI quirk: region d800-d87f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO
[17179572.620000] PCI quirk: region eec0-eeff claimed by ICH4 GPIO
[17179572.620000] PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1
[17179572.620000] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
[17179572.620000] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0
[17179572.620000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[17179572.620000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]
[17179572.624000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]
[17179572.624000] ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)
[17179572.624000] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[17179572.624000] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[17179572.632000] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices
[17179572.632000] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[17179572.632000] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[17179572.632000] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
[17179572.636000] pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1e0-0x1e7 has been reserved
[17179572.636000] PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:01:00.0
[17179572.636000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
[17179572.636000]   IO window: disabled.
[17179572.636000]   MEM window: fd000000-fdffffff
[17179572.636000]   PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff
[17179572.636000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0
[17179572.636000]   IO window: c000-cfff
[17179572.636000]   MEM window: fce00000-fcefffff
[17179572.636000]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[17179572.636000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64
[17179572.636000] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[17179572.676000] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[17179572.676000] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
[17179572.676000] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)
[17179572.676000] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)
[17179572.676000] TCP reno registered
[17179572.676000] Simple Boot Flag at 0x7c set to 0x1
[17179572.676000] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[17179572.676000] audit(1171971116.676:1): initialized
[17179572.676000] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[17179572.676000] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[17179572.676000] Initializing Cryptographic API
[17179572.676000] io scheduler noop registered
[17179572.676000] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[17179572.676000] io scheduler deadline registered
[17179572.676000] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[17179572.676000] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[17179573.028000] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[17179573.052000] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[17179573.052000] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x338 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[17179573.056000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.6 (0000 -> 0001)
[17179573.056000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11
[17179573.056000] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered
[17179573.056000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179573.056000] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.6 disabled
[17179573.056000] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[17179573.056000] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[17179573.056000] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[17179573.056000] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
[17179573.056000] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[17179573.060000] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179573.060000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[17179573.060000] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[17179573.060000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[17179573.060000] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[17179573.060000] TCP bic registered
[17179573.060000] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[17179573.060000] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[17179573.060000] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[17179573.060000] Using IPI Shortcut mode
[17179573.060000] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[17179573.060000] Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed
[17179573.084000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0
[17179573.108000] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 6144k, total 32768k
[17179573.108000] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1
[17179573.108000] vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d0e0
[17179573.108000] vesafb: scrolling: redraw
[17179573.108000] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0
[17179573.220000] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48
[17179573.220000] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device
[17179574.392000] Capability LSM initialized
[17179574.456000] ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN] to D3
[17179574.456000] ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN] to D3
[17179574.456000] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)
[17179574.460000] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])
[17179574.464000] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (51 C)
[17179574.796000] ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1
[17179574.796000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11
[17179574.796000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179574.796000] ICH4: chipset revision 3
[17179574.796000] ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
[17179574.796000]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio
[17179574.796000] Probing IDE interface ide0...
[17179575.084000] hda: HTS726060M9AT00, ATA DISK drive
[17179575.756000] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
[17179575.780000] hda: max request size: 512KiB
[17179575.780000] hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7877KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)
[17179575.780000] hda: cache flushes supported
[17179575.780000]  hda: hda1 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >
[17179576.320000] Probing IDE interface ide1...
[17179576.352000] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
[17179576.352000] usbcore: registered new driver hub
[17179576.352000] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
[17179576.352000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11
[17179576.352000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179576.352000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64
[17179576.352000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
[17179576.356000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[17179576.356000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000efe0
[17179576.356000] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179576.356000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179576.356000] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179576.460000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11
[17179576.460000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179576.460000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64
[17179576.460000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
[17179576.460000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[17179576.460000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000ef80
[17179576.460000] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179576.460000] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179576.460000] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179576.564000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1d.2 (0000 -> 0001)
[17179576.564000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179576.564000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64
[17179576.564000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
[17179576.564000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[17179576.564000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x000018c0
[17179576.564000] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179576.564000] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179576.564000] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179576.668000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1d.7 (0000 -> 0002)
[17179576.668000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11
[17179576.668000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179576.668000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64
[17179576.668000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
[17179576.668000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[17179576.668000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
[17179576.668000] PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7
[17179576.668000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0x30000000
[17179576.672000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[17179576.672000] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179576.672000] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179576.672000] hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected
[17179576.700000] usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[17179577.204000] usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
[17179577.380000] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179577.392000] usbcore: registered new driver hiddev
[17179577.412000] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input1
[17179577.412000] input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2
[17179577.444000] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input2
[17179577.444000] input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2
[17179577.444000] usbcore: registered new driver usbhid
[17179577.444000] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
[17179577.800000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[17179577.800000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[17179592.944000] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3
[17179592.960000] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[17179592.964000] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[17179592.992000] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
[17179592.996000] agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.
[17179593.008000] agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000
[17179593.196000] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
[17179593.296000] hw_random: RNG not detected
[17179593.596000] input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input4
[17179593.628000] input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input5
[17179593.896000] ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output
[17179594.772000] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI
[17179594.772000] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation
[17179594.772000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11
[17179594.772000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179594.796000] e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xfcefe000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:08:0D:94:BB:C7
[17179594.864000] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
[17179594.884000] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13
[17179594.884000] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>
[17179595.172000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.5 (0000 -> 0003)
[17179595.172000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179595.172000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64
[17179595.204000] ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2
[17179595.204000] ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation
[17179595.996000] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
[17179596.000000] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 64974 usecs
[17179596.000000] intel8x0: clocking to 48000
[17179596.000000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[17179596.000000] ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection
[17179596.628000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 10
[17179596.628000] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered
[17179596.628000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
[17179596.628000] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9746  Fri Dec 15 09:54:45 PST 2006
[17179596.744000] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'
[17179596.996000] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[17179597.240000] Adding 963860k swap on /dev/hda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:963860k
[17179597.328000] EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal
[17179597.520000] md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27
[17179597.520000] md: bitmap version 4.39
[17179597.752000] device-mapper: 4.6.0-ioctl (2006-02-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[17179598.340000] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[17179598.836000] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[17179598.836000] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[17179598.836000] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
[17179602.572000] ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)
[17179602.648000] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)
[17179602.668000] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[17179602.672000] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[17179602.672000] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]
[17179602.764000] ibm_acpi: ec object not found
[17179602.792000] pcc_acpi: loading...
[17179602.856000] toshiba_acpi: Toshiba Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.19a-dev
[17179602.856000] toshiba_acpi:     HCI method: \_SB_.VALZ.GHCI
[17179602.860000] toshiba_acpi: Toshiba hotkeys are sent as ACPI events
[17179602.860000] toshiba_acpi: ktoshkeyd will check 2 times per second
[17179602.860000] toshiba_acpi: Dropped 0 keys from the queue on startup
[17179602.876000] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)
[17179609.164000] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[17179609.996000] apm: BIOS not found.
[17179610.228000] agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
[17179610.228000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode
[17179610.228000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
[17179610.756000] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[17179610.832000] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
[17179610.928000] ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4094 buckets, 32752 max) - 224 bytes per conntrack
[17179613.284000] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8
[17179613.284000] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[17179613.284000] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[17179613.284000] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[17179613.432000] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
[17179613.432000] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[17179613.492000] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1-mh1
[17179613.616000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[17179613.616000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[17179613.616000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7
[17179662.028000] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.
[17179851.732000] NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O MODULE].
[17179851.816000] NTFS volume version 3.1.
[17179898.768000] NTFS-fs error (device hda3): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set cp437.  You might want to try to use the mount option nls=utf8.
[17179898.768000] NTFS-fs warning (device hda3): ntfs_filldir(): Skipping unrepresentable inode 0xb64.
[17180053.736000] NTFS-fs error (device hda3): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set cp437.  You might want to try to use the mount option nls=utf8.
[17180053.736000] NTFS-fs warning (device hda3): ntfs_filldir(): Skipping unrepresentable inode 0xb64.
[17180741.048000] agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
[17180741.048000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode
[17180741.048000] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
[17181689.472000] NTFS-fs error (device hda3): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set cp437.  You might want to try to use the mount option nls=utf8.
[17181689.472000] NTFS-fs warning (device hda3): ntfs_filldir(): Skipping unrepresentable inode 0xb64.
[17181689.896000] NTFS-fs error (device hda3): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set cp437.  You might want to try to use the mount option nls=utf8.
[17181689.896000] NTFS-fs warning (device hda3): ntfs_filldir(): Skipping unrepresentable inode 0xb64.
```

----------


## Miaowara

I solved my problem by doing the ALSA driver Compilation steps. A million thanks! :Dancing:

----------


## iamtherealwoody

Hi, I have no sound.  Ive tried everything Ive found online to fix it.  I have a Sigmatel AC97 ICH5 sound card.  Ive followed all these steps and just reinstalled edgy.
aplay -l



> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


lspci -v



> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
>         Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Unknown device 0603
>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
>         Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
>         Capabilities: <access denied>
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 96
>         Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32
> ...


Ive added 
options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=3
to 
sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
I dont know what else to do.  And I do NOT want to have to resort to using windows to hear things on my computer, Please help.

Matt

----------


## yoda715

Hi guys,
I'm fairly new to Linux, but I'll try to be as descriptive as I can. I have a Intel box that is raided. I had to install using this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_dapper_raid_system . I am currently running 6.10. 

The wierd part is when Ubuntu boots up to the login screen, I hear the first login sound, the Kongas? Once I'm logged in I do not hear any further sounds. In troubleshooting this I noticed that there is no default sound card applied, and there is no sound card even listed.

I ran through all the steps listed in this guide. Removing packages, rebuilding, compiling my own drivers. Nothing worked. No sounds cards are showing as available. I know for a fact that my card is supported (Audigy), since it works at the login screen but not there after.

I'm confused as to why the sound would work at the login screen, but not once I'm logged in. My only guess is that it has something to do with my session or desktop?  :Confused:  Any help is much appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## Shampyon

Well I've tried every solution the guide has to offer, and now not only do I not have sound but Ubuntu no longer recognises that I even have a sound card!

I've done everything the guide says, every method, and I've now got LESS than what I started with.

What now?

----------


## larstorben

> Well I've tried every solution the guide has to offer, and now not only do I not have sound but Ubuntu no longer recognises that I even have a sound card!
> 
> I've done everything the guide says, every method, and I've now got LESS than what I started with.
> 
> What now?


In this state, I went into Synaptic, searched for 'alsa', and marked anything likely-looking for reinstallation. This doesn't do the full purge or remove gdm or ubuntu-desktop, but after doing this and rebooting I had my system recognizing my cards again.

I still couldn't play sound, though. I've been through this whole thread in the past day and tried everything I could but no joy.

Some people may find the following thread helpful, however:

https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source...ils/+bug/67998

After trying the suggestions there and rebooting again (why does that sound vaguely familiar...?) I again have sound in Ubuntu. Now that I've got sound running again after the upgrade from Dapper, and Beryl is humming along nicely, I just have to fix Gaim.  :Smile: 


Thanks for the in-depth thread! It really helps illustrate how sound services in Ubuntu are organized.

Torben

----------


## SnoopDeVille

Hello ! 

My integrated sound card isnt properly detected..it looks like this : 

00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81f6
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5
        Memory at fe020000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>



when it should look sort of like this : 

00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
       Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81f6
       Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 58
       Memory at fe020000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
       Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2
       Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
       Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

or well ..atleast something similar .... 

Id like to change my IRQ from the sound to 10 ... instead of the current 5...think that would solve the issue..only problem is i dont know how ^ ^

My MotherBoard is a M2N32 -SLI Deluxe ...please help !

----------


## seshomaru samma

LordRaiden

Thank you very much for your post. I had Dapper on my Lenovo laptop and I installed Debian Sarge. To my surprise I didn't get any sound in Sarge and got "sorry no mixer elements and/or device found" whenver I clicked on the gnome-volume-manager icon. I posted on the Debian forum but they are not as active as here, so I decided to try an Ubuntu solution......
It worked
Thanks again.

----------


## bravemosquito

On every game, movie or music the sound output is a little choppy  :Mad:  
This is my soundcard:


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: ICH [Intel ICH], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: ICH [Intel ICH], device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Strangly, there are two devices instead of one. Maybe that the soundcard is 7+1, I don't know exactly...
Have you an idea how to fix the problem?

----------


## Innova

My SPDIF output is not working at all.  I have searched these forums, and nothing that I have found has worked for me.

I have a EPoX 9NPA nForce4 based motherboard.  I do have sound through the Line-out (lime green) jack, but the optical spdif is not working at all.  I do have this computer hooked up to my home theater, so getting this to work is crucial.

Here is the output from aplay -l:

wesley@mediacenter:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: CK804 [NVidia CK804], device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia CK804]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CK804 [NVidia CK804], device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia CK804 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


When I try speaker-test -c6, the program runs fine, and I get output through the line-out, but nothing through the optical out.  I also tried:  speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51

And this errors out:

wesley@mediacenter:~$ speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51

speaker-test 1.0.11

Playback device is plug:surround51
Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 6 channels
Using 16 octaves of pink noise
Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)
Buffer size range from 3 to 5461
Period size range from 3 to 5461
Using max buffer size 5461
Periods = 4
was set period_size = 5461
was set buffer_size = 5461
buffer to small, could not use
Unable to determine current swparams for playback: Input/output error
Setting of swparams failed: Input/output error


I have tried various different .asoundrc files, but none of them seemed to help.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get my spdif to work?

----------


## TheFuzzy0ne

Hi everyone.

I am having some bizarre problems. I recently reinstalled Dapper from scratch, and all seems to work. However, I get an error when I start Amarok saying:

xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.

I managed to fix it with a little tweaking of the main system settings (outside of Amarok), and then the sound stopped in America's Army...

I have put everything back the way it was. I have recompiled ALSA, and tried just about every configuration I could think of, but it's still not working. I have even removed Amarok and Xine, and purged the configuration files.

I have noticed that if I leave Amarok for a few minutes, all of a sudden, it does start working. I just can't explain why this is, as it all used to work brilliantly on the last install (although some tweaking was necessary).

I am totally confused by this issue, and it's probably something obvious...


Here are some of the settings from the System Sound Settings dialog:

Selected Audio Device: Open Sound System (I tried ALSA previously, but I had no sound within America's Army (the game).
Full Duplex: Enabled


Now here are some settings from Amarok:

Sound System: Xine Engine
Output Plugin: alsa


Hopefully these will help and there will be a stupendously obvious solution.

Many thanks in advance.  

Daz.

----------


## Shampyon

Two weeks without sound! Woohoo!

Poopies. None of the fixes offered worked  :Sad: 
Thanks for everyone's help, though. The friendly fellow users is one of the major reasons I use Ubuntu.

One more question:

Is there any way I can just get rid of everything sound related and start again, without having to reinstall all of Edgy? I already had to reinstall once, and I don't look forward to once more re-downloading and re-installing every one of my codecs and apps and what-not...

Please please please help. Listening to music is a major part of my computer-using experience, and I absolutely despise having to use Windows whenever I want to hear something other thean the hum of my tower.  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## rennen01

When I unmute the IEC958 1 in the alsamixer, I can hear static.  Other than that, no sound at all.  Everything in alsamixer is now unmuted, still not working fully.

Anyone else with ens1371 having this problem?

Your help would be appreciated.

----------


## Shampyon

I can't even open alsamixer. I keep getting an error saying that the ctrl hasn't been found or some such.

----------


## rennen01

I am going to purchase a new card this week.  Wish me luck.

----------


## Innova

> My SPDIF output is not working at all.  I have searched these forums, and nothing that I have found has worked for me.
> 
> I have a EPoX 9NPA nForce4 based motherboard.  I do have sound through the Line-out (lime green) jack, but the optical spdif is not working at all.  I do have this computer hooked up to my home theater, so getting this to work is crucial.
> 
> Here is the output from aplay -l:
> 
> wesley@mediacenter:~$ aplay -l
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: CK804 [NVidia CK804], device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia CK804]
> ...


This is the only thing that I don't have working now.  Does anyone have any ideas?

----------


## weedos

I have EPoX 9NPA+ Ultra nForce4 based motherboard and i have no sound at all! i tried everything, but no succes. everything seems to be ok, but there is no sound at all.  :Sad:  any ideas what to try, or to do?
here are specifications of soundcard:
Integrated Audio

    * Selectable 2, 6 or 8-CH audio from onboard Realtek ALC850 AC'97 version 2.3 compliant CODEC width 18-bit ADC and 16-bit DAC resolution
    * Support AUX-in, CD-in, S/PDIF-in and S/PDIF-out
    * Rear Panel audio jacks configuration:
          o For 2-channel mode; stereo Line-out (Lime), stereo Line-In (Light blue) and Mic-In (Pink)
          o For 6-channel mode; Front stereo-out (Lime), Rear stereo-out (Light blue), Center and Sub-woofer (Pink)
          o For 8-channel mode; stereo Line-In (Light blue), Mic-In (Pink), Front Stereo-out (Lime), Rear stereo-out (Black), Center and Sub-woofer (Orange) and Side stereo-out (Gray) 
    * Support Front panel audio for Mic-In and stereo Line-Out only. (Front panel Line-out electrically shared with rear panel Line-out).
    * Support Auto Jack Sensing for fool-proof audio device installation
    * Coaxial S/PDIF-out available on rear panel 
http://www.epox.nl/products/view.php?product_id=271

----------


## Innova

> I have EPoX 9NPA+ Ultra nForce4 based motherboard and i have no sound at all! i tried everything, but no succes. everything seems to be ok, but there is no sound at all.  any ideas what to try, or to do?
> here are specifications of soundcard:
> Integrated Audio
> 
>     * Selectable 2, 6 or 8-CH audio from onboard Realtek ALC850 AC'97 version 2.3 compliant CODEC width 18-bit ADC and 16-bit DAC resolution
>     * Support AUX-in, CD-in, S/PDIF-in and S/PDIF-out
>     * Rear Panel audio jacks configuration:
>           o For 2-channel mode; stereo Line-out (Lime), stereo Line-In (Light blue) and Mic-In (Pink)
>           o For 6-channel mode; Front stereo-out (Lime), Rear stereo-out (Light blue), Center and Sub-woofer (Pink)
> ...


What output are you using?  As I posted above, my normal line-out works fine out of the box, but my spdif is not working at all.

----------


## weedos

i use standart output, stereo Line-out (lime) and no sound at all.

----------


## Raein

hi, maybe i post my problem too

I followed this help guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Hd...ht=%28sound%29 but no luck i still can't hear any sounds. I already install the stable and the development driver of alsa but no luck. I installed opensuse but the same problem that i encountered in kubuntu.

here is some of the configuration...

lshw


```
*-multimedia
             description: Audio device
             product: 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1b
             bus info: pci@00:1b.0
             version: 04
             width: 64 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=HDA Intel
             resources: iomemory:b0000000-b0003fff irq:11
```

lspci -v


```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
        Subsystem: FIRST INTERNATIONAL Computer Inc Unknown device 3741
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```

aplay -l


```

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC260 Digital [ALC260 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

/etc/modules



```

# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp
sbp2
```

/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base


```

# autoloader aliases
install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above generic modules
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-ioctl32 ; : ; }
install snd-pcm /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-pcm $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-pcm-oss ; : ; }
install snd-mixer /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-mixer $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --Qb snd-mixer-oss ; : ; }
install snd-seq /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-seq $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq-midi ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-oss ; : ; }

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above sound card driver modules
install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-emu10k1-synth ; }
install snd-via82xx /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-via82xx $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }

# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb saa7134-alsa ; : ; }
# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
options snd-bt87x index=-2
options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
options snd-usb-audio index=-2
options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
```

Please can anyone help us

----------


## Shampyon

My problem's fixed. I reinstalled, this time with the onboard sound card (which my mobo manufacturer claimed didn't exist!) switched off at BIOS.

Everything's working like a charm now.

----------


## Raein

the laptop bios is a phoenix technology, and there is no option of disabling the sound.  :Sad:

----------


## rennen01

I have sound! And all I had to do was buy a new card  :Sad: 

Either way now I don't have to go back into XP just to listen to music.   :Smile:

----------


## nim278

What sort of card did you have before and what kind did you buy now?

----------


## rennen01

Creative SB Live (ens1371 driver) and the current card is an eDio Live Theater 5.1 (driver cmipci).  Nice and cheap but functional.   :Smile:

----------


## rdross

I just wanted to send out a quick thank you to the writers of this guide. I have only been a Ubuntu user for 2 days now and was able to fix my sound problem. My sound card was recognized but drivers weren't loaded. The guide was well written and easy to follow. Thanks guys. =D>

----------


## craigyjack

Hey guys,
I am a noobie to Linux. At first I couldn't get any sound out of my soundcard. After looking through the forums I finally found the solution, and that was before I saw this thread, I was just using search, I should have came to this category.
But there turned out to be no bug or anything to fix with my soundcard, it was just that almost every channel in the alsamixer was muted. Now I know there was a couple places where it said your sound card may be muted, etc. But the thing was, I didnt know how to undo any of that! Eventually I figured out from the forums to go into alsamixer and unmute everything, and walah my sound worked perfectly.

My comment is just that why isn't the alsamixer integrated into the GUI, like in the System>>Preferences>>Sound? I may sound like a noob because I would like it in the GUI, but I thought that would much easier, or at least something in the sound section that would lead you to the alsamixer in the Terminal. Everything worked out fine for me, but I was just wondering why alsamixer isn't in an easier place like the sound preferences where it seems a logical place, or some GUI link ti the alsamixer.

It just took me awhile to figure out that there was no problem and to go into alsamixer and unmute everything and turn up the volume. I am very thankful for this forum though because you guys are so helpful! 

Thanks,
Craig

----------


## Shampyon

I wondered that myself. Still, it's pretty easy to get a GUI for it if you want. If you have the extra repositories enabled, you can find "alsamixergui" in Add/Remove and Synaptic. It's a tiny package, takes maybe five seconds to download. After that, you'll find it in your applications menu under Sound & Video.

----------


## sabotai

Hi all,
Im new to linux, I have just recently installed ubuntu on my desktop. I do not seem to get any sound coming out of my speaker. I have tried LordRaiden's guide, tried one of the drivers from alsa-project mentioned in the guide several times, tried the tips also but I still can't hear anything. I have also unmute everything in alsamixer. I have an onboard soundcard. On windows I use this driver http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx...0&SubCatID=104
I was searching for a similar driver for linux and i found this http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx...0&SubCatID=104, but Im not sure whether it's compatible with Ubuntu. Anyway, if anyone can help me solve my problem, it'd be so much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

----------


## sjan

Fresh install, tried all the suggestions from other forums (including this one) - but so far, no luck.

aplay -l shows the proper card, drivers are loaded, (snd-intel8x0, snd-ac97, etc) alsamixer shows nothing muted, but after logging in if I run ps -elf I see the following:

4 S root 4508 4141 0 78 0 - 415 wait 14:28 ? 00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/gdmplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
4 S root 4509 4508 0 75 0 - 1061 41 14:28 ? 00:00:00 /usr/bin/aplay -q -N /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
1 S root 4513 1 0 75 0 - 986 25 14:28 ? 00:00:00 /usr/bin/aplay -q -N /usr/share/sounds/question.wav


If I killall aplay then I can get aplay to play the welcome.wav one more time, but that's it. Then there are no more sounds until the next reboot.

Also, not sure if this has anything to do with the sound issue but it seems like it does, trying to play anything in gxine results in a freeze (after 6 seconds for video, less than 1 second for audio) and I have to use xkill to get rid of the gxine window. Before this fresh install (after trying all the other fixes) I tried Amarok, Mplayer, and xmms with the same results as gxine (which is I why I think it is probably related to the sound issue.)

Once I have crashed out of gxine, restarting it I get an error that it can't find the input device? aplay -l still shows the sound card at that time.

Thanks

(PS new to Ubuntu, but not to Linux - longtime Gentoo user)

----------


## craigyjack

> I wondered that myself. Still, it's pretty easy to get a GUI for it if you want. If you have the extra repositories enabled, you can find "alsamixergui" in Add/Remove and Synaptic. It's a tiny package, takes maybe five seconds to download. After that, you'll find it in your applications menu under Sound & Video.


Thanks Shampyon!

I'll do that, for easier access in the future when I need to change stuff in the mixer.
Thanks for addressing the noob issue, I didn't know there was a GUI out there for it. That is nice, although i think it should just be thrown in the default installation to make it easier for noob sound troubles.

Thanks,
Craig

----------


## RichPicker

Here's what I'm getting. As you can see, no input at all. Plays sound, yes. But for some reason all input has vanished - mic,line, etc. I didn't change anything. Any ideas?

----------


## sjan

> Fresh install, tried all the suggestions from other forums (including this one) - but so far, no luck.
> 
> aplay -l shows the proper card, drivers are loaded, (snd-intel8x0, snd-ac97, etc) alsamixer shows nothing muted, but after logging in if I run ps -elf I see the following:
> 
> 4 S root 4508 4141 0 78 0 - 415 wait 14:28 ? 00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/gdmplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
> 4 S root 4509 4508 0 75 0 - 1061 41 14:28 ? 00:00:00 /usr/bin/aplay -q -N /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
> 1 S root 4513 1 0 75 0 - 986 25 14:28 ? 00:00:00 /usr/bin/aplay -q -N /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
> 
> 
> ...



Okay - installed rhythmbox - I can get some sound, about .5 seconds of .wav or .ogg files, then rhythmbox freezes just like gxine and the others. I have attached the settings in alsamixer as seen with Gnome ALSA Mixer.

----------


## sabotai

Woohoo!!! fixed my sound issue. Only one click needed =\ DAMN. BTW, I opened up the volume control and click on the "switches" tab and UNTICK headphone jack sense -.-. GAH.

----------


## AdamBastard

Thanks for the easy-to-follow guide!
[EDITED]
There is a known problem when upgrading from the 2.6.20-8 Kernel to anything higher with Intel based sound. This problem is on an IBM T30 laptop, using Feisty Fawn Herd 5 and then Beta, and after installing either ALSA's 1.0.13 and 1.0.14rcX driver, lib, and utils, in addition to the recommended easy method in the guide. If anyone runs into this problem, see this link:
https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source....20/+bug/88400
It's not quite the same thing, so fill out bug reports if you came here via searching the forums.

Here's what I get regardless of how I try to install:

From $ lspci -v:


```
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad T30
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at 1c00 [size=256]
        I/O ports at 18c0 [size=64]
```

From $ modprobe snd-intel8x0:


```
FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 not found.
```

But the sound works in Edgy, beautifully at that.

----------


## FaceorKneecaps

I worked on my no sound issue for two days.....What it was? enabling onboard sound in bios....   might be worth a warning for others because there is a jungle of solutions to the no sound problem..

----------


## miceagol

I just installed the newest version of Alsa (1.0.14rc3) to get full support for my soundcard with an ice1724 chip. Installation went fine, but when I run


```
sudo modprobe snd-ice1724
```

it just hangs there doing nothing. This also happened when I tried stable alsa version 1.0.13. My soundcard is listed as UNCLAIMED in lshw.

----------


## falk3r

I successfully completed the ALSA Driver Compilation via method "Using drivers from alsa-project", but when i run:

sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0

I get the following errors:



```
falk3r@falk3r-desktop:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12$ sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
FATAL: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error running install command for snd
WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error running install command for snd
WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error running install command for snd_pcm
WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```



```
falk3r@falk3r-desktop:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
```

Can I provide anything more to help you, help me diagnose this problem?

Thanks,
 - falk3r

----------


## Panzor

Thank you GOD!111!!!!1 The alsamixer worked for me. I have no idea how my stuff got muted....

----------


## Hubris2

Does anyone have suggestions on getting SPDIF output working properly with ICE1724 (Shuttle SN25P)?

Analog sound works fine.  Both analog and digital devices are detected.


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SN25P [Shuttle SN25P], device 0: ICE1724 [ICE1724]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: SN25P [Shuttle SN25P], device 1: IEC1724 IEC958 [IEC1724 IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: SN25P [Shuttle SN25P], device 2: ICE1724 Surrounds [ICE1724 Surround PCM]
  Subdevices: 2/2
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
```

In Alsamixer I have IEC958 set to PCM Out, IEC958 1 set to PCM out, and IEC958 Output is unmuted.

If I try configure any players to use device 0,1 I get errors about not being able to open sound.

I don't appear to have a .asoundrc - should I?

I want to use digital output to let my speakers do the decoding....eventually get AC3 passthrough for DVDs etc.  Can the default kernel driver support this?

Thanks!

----------


## miceagol

> Does anyone have suggestions on getting SPDIF output working properly with ICE1724 (Shuttle SN25P)?


What version of alsa do you have (check alsamixer --help)? Support for ICE1724-based cards is bad for alsa less than 1.0.12. Edgy comes with version 1.0.11.

----------


## Hubris2

I have the default, 1.0.11.  Is ALSA support compiled into the kernel?  If so, should I assume that following the guide at the beginning of this post, compiling a newer ALSA and loading it as a module - could have positive results?

----------


## miceagol

If you take a look at my post #533 (on this page), you'll se that I did not have success with upgrading. modprobe just hangs when I try to load the driver, and it takes a long time to start Ubuntu (since it also hangs under boot).  So I'm currently without sound. I'll install Feisty beta tomorrow, since I know no solution.

I haven't tried 1.1.12 though.

----------


## Hubris2

In theory, your 1.1.14RC should have the latest-greatest...I wonder if the release versions 12-13 would be any different.

Do you think you're just having a problem with your configuration getting the driver to load, or would you suspect your setup is fine, and there's an issue with the driver module itself?




> If you take a look at my post #533 (on this page), you'll se that I did not have success with upgrading. modprobe just hangs when I try to load the driver, and it takes a long time to start Ubuntu (since it also hangs under boot).  So I'm currently without sound. I'll install Feisty beta tomorrow, since I know no solution.
> 
> I haven't tried 1.1.12 though.

----------


## miceagol

> In theory, your 1.1.14RC should have the latest-greatest...I wonder if the release versions 12-13 would be any different.


Click on the different "changes from..." under Latest News here. Search for ice1724, and you'll find the changes.  :Wink: 

My source which says ice1724 support in pre-1.0.12 alsa is poor. 




> Do you think you're just having a problem with your configuration getting the driver to load, or would you suspect your setup is fine, and there's an issue with the driver module itself?


I've also tried to load snd-hdaintel (my onboard soundcard), and it hangs for that one too. It has to be something with alsa, since non-alsa modules seem to load well.

----------


## Hubris2

While it does appear to include additional support for your specific card, none of the change logs since 1.0.11 appear to reference anything related to digital output.  As it appears that nobody with ice1724 are having much success using SPDIF output, it would seem that the overall driver needs tweaking...although it is possible that specific implementations could be needed for each different card.  My SN25P is recognized, therefore someone has implemented that support into the current ALSA driver, but I would hope a SPDIF solution might be applicable chipset-wide, were it to be developed.

Is there a forum where the ALSA developers congregate...as opposed to the wikki for disseminating FAQs? 




> Click on the different "changes from..." under Latest News here. Search for ice1724, and you'll find the changes.

----------


## willywongi

Hi everyone, if there's someone out there with a Packard Bell v7900 serie, with a snd-hda-intel driver AND alc260 codec AND can't hear sounds from speaker please take a look to alsa bug-track:
https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/al...ew.php?id=2189

A realtek buddie came out with a modified realtek_patch.c for alsa rc14 that makes speaker works.

Let me stress:
Laptop: packard bell v7900:
sound driver: snd-hda-intel AND alc260 codec
Alsa version: rc14

As from this upgrade I got sound from speakers AND from flash videos in a row: I know I've been lucky..  :Popcorn:  

If someone is stuck with those hw and have the same problems let me know and I'll write down some quick steps to fix'em all.

Ciao!

----------


## Doughy

Ridiculous!  Why does the ubuntu desktop and gdm get removed when attempting to uninstall the linux sound base stuff?  Isn't this a serious bug?  I had to completely reinstall ubuntu this afternoon due to this problem catching me off guard.  Why in the world is this happening, and is anyone doing anything to fix it?  Am I out of line here?






> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT NOTE: Ubuntu (GNOME) users have reported that packages 'gdm' and 'ubuntu-desktop' are removed after removing the linux-sound-base packages. If this happens, then do the following
> Code:
> 
> sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop


e

----------


## miceagol

> I just installed the newest version of Alsa (1.0.14rc3) to get full support for my soundcard with an ice1724 chip. Installation went fine, but when I run
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo modprobe snd-ice1724
> ```
> 
> it just hangs there doing nothing. This also happened when I tried stable alsa version 1.0.13. My soundcard is listed as UNCLAIMED in lshw.


I solved this issue, and installed the alsa drivers properly by using


```
sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
```

before I installed them. *This is very important information that the author of this thread should add* to the first post where he explains how to install the alsa drivers. He should also add that when updating one should also install alsa-lib and alsa.utils together with alsa-driver.

----------


## miceagol

> Is there a forum where the ALSA developers congregate...as opposed to the wikki for disseminating FAQs?


Try #alsa at irc.freenode.net. They helped me alot there solving an issue with my soundcard M-audio Revolution 5.1.

----------


## darkos

Hmm i have an Gigabyte mainboard with nforce4 and i saw some other guys have the same problem too, but i didnt find a solution for it. The info for the problem is on another post right *HERE.*
Maybe ill get more help over here  :Smile:

----------


## anortrup

First off Lord Radin, thanks for the help so far, this is a great looking guide.  

Second, it hasn't gotten my sound working yet.  I'm sure because of particularities of my specific situation.

I have a Creative Audigy 0090.  I've followed all of the directions that you give successfully up to using alsamixer.   This includes getting ALSA drivers from a fresh kernel and building the alsa drivers myself.

When I execute the command "aplay -l" I recieve the following output:



```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Audigy [Audigy 1 [Unknown]], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]
  Subdevices: 32/32
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  ...
  Subdevice #31: subdevice #31
card 0: Audigy [Audigy 1 [Unknown]], device 2: emu10k1 efx [Multichannel Capture/PT Playback]
  Subdevices: 8/8
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  ...
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
card 0: Audigy [Audigy 1 [Unknown]], device 3: emu10k1 [Multichannel Playback]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

The command "lsmod | grep 'snd'" returns the following:



```
snd_emu10k1_synth       8960  0 
snd_emux_synth         39296  1 snd_emu10k1_synth
snd_seq_virmidi         8576  1 snd_emux_synth
snd_seq_midi_emul       8192  1 snd_emux_synth
snd_seq_dummy           4996  0 
snd_seq_oss            36480  0 
snd_seq_midi            9984  0 
snd_seq_midi_event      8960  3 snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                59120  9 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_emu10k1           128288  2 snd_emu10k1_synth
snd_rawmidi            27264  3 snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1
snd_ac97_codec         97696  1 snd_emu10k1
snd_ac97_bus            3456  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm_oss            47360  0 
snd_mixer_oss          19584  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                84612  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_device          9868  8 snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi
snd_timer              25348  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm
snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm
snd_util_mem            6016  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1
snd_hwdep              10756  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1
snd                    58372  15 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_hwdep
soundcore              11232  1 snd
```

All of this looks good as far as I can tell.  However when I run "alsamixer"  I get the this:


```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```


Thank you for any help you can offer,
Andy

----------


## anortrup

Replying to my own post.  Further tinkering has moved me closer I think.

I examined my .asoundrc.asoundconf file and found that it was pointing to a card no longer in use.  (My onboard NVidia card which has stopped working as my motherboard slowly dies).  I was then able to do the following:



```
andy@andy-desktop:~$ asoundconf list
Names of available sound cards:
Audigy
andy@andy-desktop:~$ asoundconf set-default-card Audigy
```

I can now run alsa mixer for my card.  I've checked all the volume settings and everything looks right.  I still don't have any sound. 

Additionally I've put in a live CD and the sound works there.

-Andy

----------


## nairod

Apologies if the solution has been pointed out somewhere, I cannot find it and after a whole day looking for it I am starting to have less than friendly feelings towards my computer and the ubuntu logo stuck on it!

No sound. Nada. Followed the guide,  aplay -l identifies the card 

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC260 Digital [ALC260 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

and I move on to alsamixer where I unmute everything. Except I don't get how I see external amplifier. I can see front, line, cd, mic, IEC958, 2 input sources and 2 capture, all unmutted by now. Then I tried bringing the IEC to zero. And played with other combinations of mute and unmute as seemed to be mentioned on the comments after the guide.

I don't know what to do. Went on  to read other threads on hda intel but also to no avail. The alsa mixer says on top that the card is hda intel and the chip is realtek alc 260. My computer is a Packard Bell Easynote MV45-120. Sound worked fine on windows when the computer had dual booting. Was not, as is not, working in ubuntu breezy, as isn't now on Edgy 6.10. My kernel is 2.6.17-10-generic (not that I really understand what this is, I just found out how to check because I assumed I would be asked).

Help. Please.

----------


## Sinistral

Hi,

I've the same problem as anortrup on my Kubuntu 6.10 (edgy) and tried the same things.

After all I found a solution, posted in next post.

----------


## Sinistral

I finally found a solution for my Audigy, so I will share it in hope that it will help others.

At the  console type (or open the file  with any other suitable editer):


```
sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
```

At the end  of  the file add this line (found this option with modinfo -F parm snd-emu10k1):


```
options snd-emu10k1 enable=1
```

Save the file and exit the editor. (When you used nano, hit Ctrl+O, <ENTER>, Ctrl+X)

Back on the console enter:


```
sudo update-modules
sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
```

----------


## djseto

I have TRIED everthing to get my machine from defaulting to the wrong sound card. I followed the steps as outlined here and still its russian roullete with the sound cards. First, I only have one sound card. It is the onboard NVIDIA HDA built into the motherboard. I have two PCHDTV-5500 HD capture cards installed and they are showing up under my sound options are Conexant CX8801 and since there are two, they show up twice. 

When I "sudo asoundconf list", I get:
Names of available sound cards:
CX8801
CX8801_1
NVidia

If I "sudo asoundconf set-default-card NVidia", sometimes it works and other times it wont. I tried modifying my alsa-base file as defined at the beginning of this guide, but that doesnt work either. I am running Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 on kernel 2.6.17-11.

Thanks

----------


## ububaba

I followed all the steps till #4 but after then could not restart the computer. I tried to
look a_t /boot/grub/menu.lst_ as well as_ /etc/X11/xorg.conf,_ I believe something else has 
been altered. What can be done to regain the possibility of logging in, as well as get the
sound system to function?

----------


## Sinistral

A second problem I found was that all channels were set correctly in my users alsamixer, but not in the roots alsamixer, so a



```
sudo  alsamixer
```

and unmuting + increasing volume at all needed channels there  may help.

----------


## Hubris2

Is there a way to 'reset' sound to defaults?  I haven't been playing with anything (in the last couple weeks) trying to get my digital output working....but for some reason the volume levels on my analog have gone all wonky.  Alsamixer doesn't appear to control the volume for my front or center...and 95% of the volume is coming out of the surrounds.

Tonight I went into Preferences/Sound and chose IEC958 for sound playback.  The test works!  I have sound.  When I select the IEC958 in any application...it always comes up with some form of error about there being no sound device, or device not ready.

I wouldn't mind about my analog sound being messed up if I could get the digital working...and use my speakers to control everything.

Any suggestions?

----------


## padre999

Hello

I am using 2 soundcards in my system. Usually I defined the *default sound card* as described in this Guide. But with Feisty it doesn't work. The alsa-base file looks different now and when I do the usual adjustments it seems to have no effect , the cards are swapping places on a regular basis. Pretty annoying.

What changed in Feisty, what has to be done different?

Thanks.

----------


## padre999

> I am using 2 soundcards in my system. Usually I defined the *default sound card* as described in this Guide. But with Feisty it doesn't work. The alsa-base file looks different now and when I do the usual adjustments it seems to have no effect , the cards are swapping places on a regular basis. Pretty annoying.


Since the latest kernel update it is always loading one card as default. But exactly the wrong one :Rolling Eyes:  

So I played around with etc/modprobe.de/alsa-base and managed to swap the default sound card. At the very beginning of the file it says


```
# autoloader aliases
install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7
```

I changed it to (swapped 0 and 1)


```
# autoloader aliases
install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
...
```

Since then it loads the right card as default card. I am not sure if this is a very dirty hack or not, maybe there is a more elegant way, but for me it works at the moment. I am using Kubuntu, so there is no way to change the default card the gui way as far as I know.

----------


## Sbarton

Just like to say thanks to lordraidon. I now have SOUND!
regards

----------


## ububaba

> Just like to say thanks to lordraidon. I now have SOUND!
> regards


Should one say, you lucky dog? Would it be possible for you to write a *sticky*? In the worst case you
could probably paste the steps/suggestions you followed to finally crack it. Thanking in anticipation.  

Ubu :Smile:

----------


## Sbarton

Hi! ububaba, obviously each problem is different. However in my case this was the answer.
(see attachment) These steps were followed and the result was SOUND in my case. This may not be successful in other cases. Good luck for yours!
regards

----------


## ububaba

> Hi! ububaba, obviously each problem is different. However in my case this was the answer.
> (see attachment) These steps were followed and the result was SOUND in my case. This may not be successful in other cases. Good luck for yours!
> regards


Thanks. Unfortunately I could not succeed in get any sound. Must go through all the messages again.  :Think:

----------


## jbag

Hi

I recently had the bad luck of having my system die on me. All was working well with Dapper from a driver point of view.  I installed a new m/b, CPU, memory etc. That's where my problems started.

Under Dapper I could not get my sound card to work. It's a VIA VT82xx. I followed all your instructions to the letter & had no luck getting the sound to work. It wouldn't even pick up the sound card. I waited for Feisty to be released & hoped that maybe the driver would be natively there & it would pick up my card.

After installing Feisty Fawn I noticed that it had picked up my sound card. That's the good news.
The bad news is I can't get the sound to work. I have tried everything & still no sound.

All seemed to work well until the sudo make & sudo make install commands in driver compilation.

Here is the result of that exercise:

jimbo@jimbo-desktop:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ sudo make
if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then \
          ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ; \
        fi
cp -auvf include/version.h include/sound/version.h
`include/version.h' -> `include/sound/version.h'
make dep
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/info.c
patching file info.c
copying file alsa-kernel/core/pcm_native.c
patching file pcm_native.c
Hunk #3 succeeded at 2815 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 2835 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 2888 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 2915 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #7 succeeded at 3006 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #8 succeeded at 3025 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #9 succeeded at 3044 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #10 succeeded at 3077 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #11 succeeded at 3110 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #12 succeeded at 3143 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #13 succeeded at 3172 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #14 succeeded at 3193 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #15 succeeded at 3211 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #16 succeeded at 3231 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #17 succeeded at 3243 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #18 succeeded at 3275 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #19 succeeded at 3341 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #20 succeeded at 3370 with fuzz 1 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #21 succeeded at 3411 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #22 succeeded at 3561 (offset -32 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/control.c
patching file control.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1411 (offset 194 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/hwdep.c
patching file hwdep.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 309 (offset 6 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/init.c
patching file init.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 204 (offset 12 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 277 (offset 13 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/rawmidi.c
patching file rawmidi.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1297 (offset 30 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1380 with fuzz 1 (offset 30 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/sound.c
patching file sound.c
copying file alsa-kernel/core/timer.c
patching file timer.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1012 with fuzz 1 (offset 17 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1925 (offset 134 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 1970 with fuzz 2 (offset 125 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/memalloc.c
patching file memalloc.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 83 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 143 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 174 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 207 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 228 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #7 succeeded at 264 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #8 succeeded at 286 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #9 succeeded at 311 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #10 succeeded at 329 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #11 succeeded at 608 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #12 succeeded at 697 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #13 succeeded at 712 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #14 succeeded at 746 (offset -1 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/misc.c
patching file misc.c
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/mixer_oss.c
patching file mixer_oss.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 379 with fuzz 1 (offset 2 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/pcm_oss.c
patching file pcm_oss.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 2528 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 2579 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 2702 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 3012 (offset -2 lines).
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq.c
patching file seq.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 57 (offset 6 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_clientmgr.c
patching file seq_clientmgr.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 2209 (offset 68 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 2558 with fuzz 1 (offset 89 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_memory.c
patching file seq_memory.c
Hunk #3 succeeded at 248 (offset 3 lines).
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/oss/seq_oss.c
patching file seq_oss.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 189 (offset 3 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 223 with fuzz 1 (offset 3 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 326 (offset -8 lines).
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c/other'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c/other'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401'
copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/mpu401/mpu401.c
patching file mpu401.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 30 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 46 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 64 with fuzz 2 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 92 with fuzz 2 (offset -55 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 296 (offset 49 lines).
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3'
copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/opl3/opl3_lib.c
patching file opl3_lib.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 435 (offset 2 lines).
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl4'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl4'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/pcsp'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/pcsp'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/vx'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/vx'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1816a'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1816a'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1848'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1848'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/es1688'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/es1688'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/gus'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/gus'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/msnd'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/msnd'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/wavefront'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/wavefront'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth/emux'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth/emux'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ad1889.c
patching file ad1889.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 53 with fuzz 2 (offset 1 line).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/bt87x.c
patching file bt87x.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 815 (offset 5 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 954 (offset 6 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/intel8x0.c
patching file intel8x0.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 41 (offset -2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 728 (offset -21 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 739 (offset -21 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 3052 (offset 239 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/maestro3.c
patching file maestro3.c
Hunk #5 succeeded at 2911 (offset 1 line).
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c
patching file ac97_codec.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 35 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1890 with fuzz 2 (offset 77 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 1924 with fuzz 2 (offset 78 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_bus.c
patching file ac97_bus.c
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs5535audio'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs5535audio'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_codec.c
patching file hda_codec.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 262 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 301 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 320 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 336 (offset 2 lines).
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/mixart'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/mixart'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/nm256'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/nm256'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/riptide'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/riptide/riptide.c
patching file riptide.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1273 (offset 4 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 2230 (offset 4 lines).
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/riptide'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/trident'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/trident'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/vx222'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/vx222'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/codecs'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/codecs'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/core'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/core'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/fabrics'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/fabrics'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb'
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbaudio.c
patching file usbaudio.c
Hunk #3 succeeded at 659 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 686 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 767 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 782 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #7 succeeded at 1149 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #8 succeeded at 2073 (offset 38 lines).
Hunk #9 succeeded at 2092 (offset 38 lines).
Hunk #10 succeeded at 2109 (offset 38 lines).
Hunk #11 succeeded at 2656 (offset 45 lines).
Hunk #12 succeeded at 2728 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #13 succeeded at 3013 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #14 succeeded at 3085 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #15 succeeded at 3154 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #16 succeeded at 3172 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #17 succeeded at 3186 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #18 succeeded at 3199 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #19 succeeded at 3395 (offset 70 lines).
Hunk #20 succeeded at 3486 (offset 70 lines).
Hunk #21 succeeded at 3624 (offset 76 lines).
Hunk #22 succeeded at 3645 (offset 76 lines).
Hunk #23 succeeded at 3667 (offset 76 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmidi.c
patching file usbmidi.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 225 with fuzz 2 (offset -3 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 249 with fuzz 2 (offset -3 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 343 (offset -3 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 1363 (offset 53 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 1707 (offset 58 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmixer.c
patching file usbmixer.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 49 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 1726 (offset 27 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 1775 (offset 27 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 1796 (offset 27 lines).
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usX2Yhwdep.c
patching file usX2Yhwdep.c
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2y.c
patching file usbusx2y.c
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2yaudio.c
patching file usbusx2yaudio.c
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usx2yhwdeppcm.c
patching file usx2yhwdeppcm.c
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic SUBDIRS=/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver  CPP="gcc -E" CC="gcc" modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic'
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:1:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:742: error: redefinition of jiffies_to_msecs
include/linux/jiffies.h:268: error: previous definition of jiffies_to_msecs was here
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:761: error: redefinition of msecs_to_jiffies
include/linux/jiffies.h:290: error: previous definition of msecs_to_jiffies was here
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function snd_pci_orig_save_state:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1099: error: too many arguments to function pci_save_state
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function snd_pci_orig_restore_state:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1103: error: too many arguments to function pci_restore_state
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2
jimbo@jimbo-desktop:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ sudo make install
find /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound -name 'snd*.*o' | xargs rm -f
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
mkdir -p /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/acore
cp snd-page-alloc.ko snd-pcm.ko snd-rawmidi.ko snd-timer.ko snd.ko /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/acore
cp: cannot stat `snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-pcm.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-rawmidi.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-timer.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd.ko': No such file or directory
make[1]: *** [modules_install] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make: *** [install-modules] Error 1
jimbo@jimbo-desktop:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ 

Maybe you can shed some light on this problem.

Doing  aplay -l yeilds:

jimbo@jimbo-desktop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
jimbo@jimbo-desktop:~$ 

lspci -v shows:

jimbo@jimbo-desktop:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 8
        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller (prog-if 20 [IO(X)-APIC])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:00.6 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Security Device
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: fa900000-fe9fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000bff00000-00000000dfefffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:03.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A SATA 2-Port Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]
        I/O ports at e880 [size=4]
        I/O ports at e800 [size=8]
        I/O ports at e480 [size=4]
        I/O ports at e400 [size=16]
        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20
        I/O ports at d880 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21
        I/O ports at d480 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
        Memory at febffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge
        Flags: medium devsel
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 337e
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21
        I/O ports at d000 [size=256]
        Memory at febff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:13.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 0271
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Expansion ROM at fe9e0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        Memory at feafc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

jimbo@jimbo-desktop:~$ 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I don't know if this means anything but the alsamixer only shows 2 slide bars & not 10 like you say should be shown. Both of these sets of slide bars are unmuted.

Thanks in advance

Jim

----------


## brack

I have Xubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) now and sound doesn't work whatever I do. Read and tried solutions from this forum but still no sound. I see my sound card and all drivers are okay. To say more, I hade ubuntu 7.04 and sound was perfects, the same was xubuntu 6.10 but I like the Feisty very much and I have managed to set up most of the things already but no sound. Can someone help me out?

----------


## Sbarton

Maybe no help to some but one of the sound problems  I solved (with Feisty) was disabling on board sound via the Bios which left the PCI card which was then picked up by Feisty.

jbag did you expand alsamixer?
Good luck anyway
regards

----------


## brack

I would try that but I have Sony Vaio GRZ660 and my sound card is on-board. So, disabling that would make no sound for sure.

----------


## rrwo

I've been pulling my hair out over this. I've tried all of these, no help. I finally reinstalled Feisty from scratch (there were a lot of other problems as wll). Sound worked.  Then it's stopped and I am back to square one. Not sure how this happened, I think it's related to installing esound.  Removing esound didn't help.

----------


## ububaba

> I've been pulling my hair out over this. I've tried all of these, no help. I finally reinstalled Feisty from scratch (there were a lot of other problems as wll). Sound worked.  Then it's stopped and I am back to square one. Not sure how this happened, I think it's related to installing esound.  Removing esound didn't help.


I agree with you *rrwo*.  Have ended up in a blind alley myself.  After so many attempts to find 
a solution and not succeeding, I feel terribly depressed.

----------


## brack

Okay, I have installen Ubuntu Feisty again and then installed my favorite Xubuntu desktop, sound is back. Everything is working now. Of course it's strange that standalone Xubuntu didn't work with sound... I reinstalled it but it didnt help, Ubuntu rules!

----------


## ubulis

I am trying to get msnd-pinnacle module (missing in normal installation of UBUNTU 7.04 [upgraded from 6.10])
I followed instructions from this thread going to "ALSA driver Compilation" an then "Using alsa-source"; an then chose module-assistant.
After "sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source" process start an then I get the log I attached to this message.
Please help!!!
Thanks

----------


## heatpumpcontrol

The crucial thing is to enable everything in alsamixer EXCEPT "external amplifier." (I had to turn off microphone too, to stop feedback). 

This help out the most. This is my first post and after trying the above... it worked on my Sony PCG-TR2AP. I did perform the instructions above and used the intel8x0 driver. It is working fine now... As soon as I deactivated the "external amplifier" my sound came alive. I guess everything was functioning it was just that the amplifier was enabled.

Thank you.. :Smile:   :Guitar:

----------


## deadguy87

ok it's alot but it should work

----------


## CFBauer

LordRaiden, thanks a million for the guide.  I've used it a couple times now to detect and fix separate issues.  You're a lifesaver.

----------


## toniju

Thanks Lord Raiden for the excellent Thread :Popcorn:  

I have an old Compaq Armada 1700 and installed Ubuntu to it, even when it was a little bit risky. But on the other side it is running with XP, so why not whit Ubuntu. Of course not everything went so smoothly as it is an old computer. First I battled for almost two weeks to get the right resolution  :Confused:  and now I already tried to get the sound card work for two days. :Confused:  
Your description help a lot so far, but I got jammed at your description "General Step 4" as I finally succeeded to run "sudo nano /etc/modules". (took me about 10 times to get there...)
As I am a absolute green horn with Linux (use over 10 years Windows now) I did not understand your  description how to edit /etc/modules: "Add only the name of the module to be loaded at the end of the file." 
My ect/modules looks like this:
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp

So, where is actually the end of the file? Before or after "lp" or should it be deleted...?

My sound card is snd-es18xx, which has caused many people a lot of headache  :Mad:  

Hope for an answer.
Best wishes

A new Ubuntu fan :KDE Star:

----------


## toniju

Hi again,

Sorry that I spam this Thread.. :Sad:   My earlier message can be deleted as I opened an own Thread under this address:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...43#post2621143

I wrote some more information and hope you can help me there.

Best regards,

Toni :KDE Star:

----------


## HungarianErich85

Hi all, I have a question about my audio-- it stutters no matter what I do, and prohibits playing any videos or songs.  It often requires a reboot as it won't stop stammering even if the program is closed.  I have Feisty and a dv6000 series laptop.

----------


## sprog

Soon after getting to this page I found the physical volume control wheel on the side of the laptop!    Turning this up from zero fixed my muted sound problem.   Must be getting too late in the evening... or too late in life!

----------


## jackelmatador

Just wanted to let everyone know for whatever reason I could not get build 12, or 13 to compile correctly for Feisty Fawn with the cmipci driver selected.  I ended up using 14rc4, and everything works great.

----------


## sparq

Thank you This helped alot!

----------


## jhug

first off, thanks for the guide!  It was really helpful with getting setup.

However, I have run into a problem I just can't figure out.  

I'm running ubuntu with beryl.  Soundblaster audigy 2 zs sound card.

I can hear sound through xmms, totem, vlc, gaim and a few other things, but for everything else there is no sound.  No sound in firefox (and media trying to play within including youtube, googlevideo etc.) not even the opening jungle sounds play as ubuntu is starting.  All of this used to work when I originally installed the OS, but have since been lost somehow.

Any ideas?  

thanks!

----------


## SL666

jhug: did you do the kernel upgrade recently to v16?

----------


## SL666

well i tried the alsa driver make&install stuff and i get errors...

"too many arguments to function 'pci_save_state'"

in ~/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1099



I don't really want to completely re-install.. especially if the sound gets nuked again with the kernel upgrade anyway.

----------


## jhug

i just installed ubuntu over the weekend, fiesty fawn 7.04

----------


## pokeyflan

I upgrdaded linux headers & image 2 days ago & the sound disappeared.  I got the message that it wasn't associated with a soundcard or something.

SO, i began to follow the directions in this guide and hit a really MAJOR problem:

I removed & purged alsa files as per directions, which also removed & purged gdm & ubuntu-desktop.  That's OK, i expected that.
Then I re-installed & that's where my troubles began.

I have hda-intel and was hoping that these new linux-headers would mean that i could finally get my mike to work, but now the silly thing has wrecked my desktop.  (That's ME being the silly thing)

TIA for any suggestions out of this mess!

--chris

P.S.  NEVER MIND  I figured out how to downgrade the appropriate data files and he desktop is back.  Sound isn't yet.

----------


## Boid

Righto.

I've done my best to locate the assistance within this thread, but to no avail. Please don't eat me if I've missed it...

But anyways..I've just recently started dual booting Ubuntu Feisty Fawn. I'd really like to get into using Ubuntu more as my main OS, but I can't get my sound to work. Music is a big factor for me when I'm on my computer. I'm trying my best to solve this problem but I really need your assistance.

I am running a Satellite A135-24487 laptop with Vista and Feisty Fawn. I have tried the first method and used the alsamixer, yet my devices aren't muted and I can't much figure out where to go after that.

I'm a resourceful guy, so don't hold back. Can you offer any assistance?

Thanks!

----------


## SL666

Another issue i have discovered recently on my T60, the screen display will show that the sound is at full volume when it's not.. 

eg press vol up button on keyboard, screen pop shows full volume, however if you keep pushing up, it will continue getting louder, and when you turn it down the bar immediately starts moving down.. like its re-setting where the top of the bar is?

Cheers Steve.

----------


## karaju

Hello,
Thanks for the informative and interactive guide.  I am new to linux and installed ubuntu feisty dual booting with winxp.  Sound works fine in winxp but not in ubuntu.  I have tinkered the system several times following the directions given by different help forums to set the sound working.  I have followed every instruction given in this guide also.  But some how I could not achieve success.  Now I have reinstalled Ubuntu and I give below the output in the terminal:

raju@raju-desktop:~$ cat /dev/sndstat
Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.14rc1 emulation code)
Kernel: Linux raju-desktop 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686
Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 
Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 
VIA 8237 with VIA1617A at 0xe000, irq 20

Audio devices:
0: VIA 8237 (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:
31: system timer

Mixers:
0: VIA Technologies VIA1617A



raju@raju-desktop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 4/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 1: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0



raju@raju-desktop:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [KM400/A] Chipset Host Bridge
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-7VM400M Motherboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 8
        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: dc000000-ddffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d8000000-dbffffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Yamaha Corporation YMF-724 (rev 05)
        Subsystem: Yamaha Corporation YMF724-Based PCI Audio Adapter
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19
        Memory at de000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-7VAX Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16
        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]
        I/O ports at d000 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-7VAX Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17
        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-7VAX Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17
        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-7VAX Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-7VAX Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17
        Memory at de008000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-7VT600 Motherboard
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device a004
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 20
        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device e000
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at e400 [size=256]
        Memory at de009000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Gigabyte GA-7VM400(A)M(F) Motherboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21
        Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Memory at dc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at dd000000 [disabled] [size=64K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

raju@raju-desktop:~$ 


The above output is after fresh install.  I request you to give me your opinion and guidance for making my sound work.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## eeried

Have you followed every step of the guide (1s page of this  thread?
 I find reinstalling alsa and linux-sound packages very effective. Reboot and then follow the steps as described in the guide.

I'd like to say thank you so much for this great guide. I managed to make an Isa sound card work just following the instructions for the Sound blaster snd-sb16 card.

A tip here,  which you can use, karaju, is to run Puppy-Linux Live CD. It configures alsa for you very easily. if your card isn't recognized or doesn't work then you'll have some work to do. Puppy alsa conf tool configured that old Isa card easily, and gave me the name of the driver/module.

Actually Puppy-Linux was able to play a CD which I burned from a downloaded album from Jamendo (Creative Commons, OGG files, q8) while Xubuntu on my other old boxes couldn't -- I had to use the sound guide to get the CD to play fine. You may ask how can you play a CD and run a Cd-Live at the same time if you have one CD-Drive. Simple: Puppy-Linux loads on the RAM (as low as 64Mo, I've noticed), and then you can remove the CD until you decide to shutdown.

Why can't Ubuntu integrate an alsa-conf tool such as the one in Puppy-Linux?? It runs in the terminal like pppconfig, It would solve most sound problems.

----------


## karaju

Hello,
Thank you for your observation.  I almost lost my entire hard work due to my inexperience in linux.  Just for the fun of it I had installed MEPIS 6.5 and could not dual boot winxp.  Believe me I tried everything suggested in Grub forums but somehow I got lost some where.  I am not a programmer. Got panicked.  Finally, I had Gparted live CD and erased MEPIS and reinstalled Winxp.  Fortunately my data on the HD was there undisturbed.

So please help my sound configuration by suggesting anything other than insalling a new linux such as Puppy-Linux.  I need spoon feeding.....literally because I do not know even simple commands in linux.

Thanks

----------


## eeried

Hello karaju,
Glad to know uou didn't lose your data! Linux is rather safe.

You don't have to install Puupy. just donwload it and burn it as a live CD -- it's light.

Run it and it will guide you to the desktop. then you have a menu and you'll find soething like system and in that menu, Alsa or sound configuration; click on that and read the instructions that are clear. If your card works with puppy you're saved. before closing the alas-conf tool, write down the name of your card module: snd-... so you can come back here and look for your module and how to make it work in Ubuntu.

The version of puppy I've been using isn't the latest but very light (like 50Mo to download). the latest is much bigger but still light.

Another good LIve-Cd is Damsmall Linux (Knoppix-based) and your car may be detected right at the start. watch the screen and watch for the word sound, and then you may see your sound card.

Both distro are good at hardware detection but Puppy is just amazing.

then go through the Guide on page 1 of this thread.I find Linux sound puzzling but the guide is very good.

The only thing I miss is how to get continous sound even if you close a window in Firefox, or things like that (not playing games). is it a question of my PCs (one is mine two others have been given to me) lacking RAM, performing video card, and such like?

----------


## eeried

You don't need to install anything. Puppy-Linux is a Iive-CD would be very useful to you because it would tell you if your card can be configrured to work in Linux.

The configuration tool in Puppy linux is very simpl because Puppy is aimed at non techie people. the aslaconf tool can be found in Menu > System > Alsa...

If Puppy can't deal with your sound card, then you may be a lost soul  :Wink: 

Write down the name of the module (starting with snd-...) if Puppy can configure your sound card. then you'll be able to find a solution in reading the guide on page 1 of this thread.

i'm no expert and I feel rather lost in OSS, ASL, ESD, and so on, but a guide helps us through the maze!

----------


## Usta_AsH

hello i am using ac97.
When i write aplay -l it's success but i have no sound you said your sound is muted but my sound isn't muted. So please help me.

----------


## BroadArrow

> Now go back to the shell and type 
> 
> ```
> sudo modprobe snd-
> ```
> 
>  Now, press the *TAB* key *BEFORE* pressing the *ENTER* key to see a list of modules. Try to find the module that matches the driver you found in step 3.      
> 
> For example, my driver is a via82xx so I would type, sudo modprobe snd-via82xx.*Success* A success here means that your soundcard was installed, but it was not being loaded. Now you have loaded it for the current session.To load it for all sessions (you will probably want to do this) you will have to edit /etc/modules (I think this is the file, I'll check once I get to my Dapper PC).Type this into the shell 
> ...


What does success or failure look like at this point?

When I first reached this step I didn't get any message so I assumed that it was failure. But things are now worse after reinstalling the alsa (and then desktop!) packages as detailed later in the instructions and then attempting to compile them from source after that didn't work.

I now get the following at this step:



```
yonah@yonah:~$ sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko': No such file or directory
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko': No such file or directory
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko': No such file or directory
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko': No such file or directory
FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko': No such file or directory
```

Also,* aplay -l* used to list my card but now does this:



```
yonah@yonah:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
```

It used to show this:



```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC882 Analog [ALC882 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC882 Digital [ALC882 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

And now ALSA mixer doesn't display anything at all.

So I now suspect that the driver was there and was able to be loaded but now it's FUBAR because my later steps stuffed things up. 

It's possible that this may have been caused by a failed attempt to compile the drivers, which failed (via either method) at the make stage with this: 



```
make[3]: *** [/home/yonah/src/alsa-driver-1.0.12/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/home/yonah/src/alsa-driver-1.0.12/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/home/yonah/src/alsa-driver-1.0.12] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2
```

Any ideas how to rectify the situation?

----------


## karaju

Hello eeried,
Thanks for your prompt replies trying to help me.  As suggested I downloaded Puppy-Linux 2.16 and I am writing this message from that OS.  It is simple and elegant, and it has got all the drivers.
As suggested  I went to Setup-Alsa Sound Wizard.  It returned the following:

_The following card(s) are found on your system

ymfpci         00:09:0 Class 0401:1073:0004 (rev 05)
via82xx       00:11.5  Class 0401:1106.3059  (rev 60)
legacy         Probe legacy ISA (non PnP) chips
usbaudio     USB sound device
aoa             Apple onboard audio Driver_

Because I was sure Yamaha YMF724 and Via8237 cards were there on the system, I selected  one of them the first time and clicked ok.  The wizard returned _"/etc/rc.d/rc.alsa start" will be used to initialize Alsa_

Then the wizard asked for testing of sound clip and I clicked yes. Nothing happend.
I repeated the process for the sound card also with the same result.

I cannot comprehend why I can not play sounds on linux when I have excellent sound in Winxp.

I really need some help to set this right.  Now what you want me to do?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Kuhitsu

Hi, and thank you for this usefull post. BUT, i did get alsamixer back and workin, but everytime i restart my ubuntu it lost alsamixer again. Any idea what to do about that?

----------


## cbockenhouser

Someone please help me. I  have followed every possible path the guide provides at least 2 times (about 16 hrs of work now) and i still get the same error as previous poster "jbag", copy/pasted below.  The only difference for me is the kernel version 2.6.20-15 (i'm using -16) and that aplay -l doesn't show my soundcard because the driver isn't currently isntalled.

I've tried compiling the drivers from a fresh kernel as the guide says.  I've tried building alsa's source driver versions .13 .14 and .14rc4 - they all produce the same error on make.

Please for the love of god help me.  I am not reinstalling ubuntu again!!!




> ....snip...
> make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic SUBDIRS=/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver  CPP="gcc -E" CC="gcc" modules
> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic'
>   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o
> In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:1:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
> In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,
>                  from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:742: error: redefinition of ‘jiffies_to_msecs’
> ...

----------


## cbockenhouser

> Someone please help me. I  have followed every possible path the guide provides at least 2 times (about 16 hrs of work now) and i still get the same error as previous poster "jbag", copy/pasted below.  The only difference for me is the kernel version 2.6.20-15 (i'm using -16) and that aplay -l doesn't show my soundcard because the driver isn't currently isntalled.
> 
> I've tried compiling the drivers from a fresh kernel as the guide says.  I've tried building alsa's source driver versions .13 .14 and .14rc4 - they all produce the same error on make.
> 
> Please for the love of god help me.  I am not reinstalling ubuntu again!!!


LOLZ immiediately after posting this i rebooted and used grub to load the older kernel (-15) and after re-running .14rc4's ./configure, make, make install I recieved NO ERRORS!   That is a victory in itself, now I need to see if the sound card is working...

----EDIT-----

Yes I have sound now but no 5.1 output from totem, which is the whole reason i started mucking with my previously 'working' configuration.

Sigh...

--RE-EDIT----

Correction! i now have a 3/2 signal coming from mplayer playing a mkv with ac3.  Had to set the following after fruitlessly messing with the alsa mixer settings...
1. in the Admin tab of mplayer's preferences window, click the alsa driver then 'configure driver'
2. Change device to 'hw=0.1'
3. (not sure if this matters) Under the codecs and demuxer tab,chose audio codec family "AC3/DTS pass-through S/PDIF"

GIGGIDY GOO!

my rig is like this:

ubuntu Fiesty w/kernel version 2.6.20-15 (x64)
asus A8V delux mobo with the via8233 ac97 audio controller

----------


## cbockenhouser

^^^^^^ Regarding my last post

I spoke too soon...

While my receiver reports a 3/2 digital signal (previously reported pcm) there is only stereo sound being output.  Seems like there might be some codec rewiring that could help sort it out.  

I am encouraged that the pc can at least set the surround mode so the receiver recognizes it....back to the drawing board i guess.

----------


## puterboy

I found a simple problem that caused me a headache for a fair bit. I'm a total noob, but make sure you sound card is the default sound device from the System>Preferences>Sound, at the bottom of that window. fixed my problem

----------


## Salarzae

My scenerio... if someone can help out on this....

 aplay -l

_
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH6]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH6 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0_

=================================
asoundconf list
_
Names of available sound cards:
ICH6
_
=================================

When I click on volume control icon, it gives the following error.

_No volume control or GSteamer plugins and/or devices found_

=================================

When I do...

_modprobe snd-_

The following error comes in... 

_FATAL: Module snd_ not found._

=================================

still have no idea why its not working....

----------


## jbag

Hi 

I have followed this how-to to the letter & I still cannot get sound from my system under Ubuntu.
 It appears that the sound card is present:

jimbo@jimbo-desktop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
jimbo@jimbo-desktop:~$ 
                                                                      and

jimbo@jimbo-desktop:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 8
        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller (prog-if 20 [IO(X)-APIC])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:00.6 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Security Device
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: fa900000-fe9fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000bff00000-00000000dfefffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:03.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A SATA 2-Port Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20
        I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]
        I/O ports at e880 [size=4]
        I/O ports at e800 [size=8]
        I/O ports at e480 [size=4]
        I/O ports at e400 [size=16]
        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
        I/O ports at d880 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20
        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21
        I/O ports at d480 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20
        Memory at febffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge
        Flags: medium devsel
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 337e
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21
        I/O ports at d000 [size=256]
        Memory at febff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:13.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 0271
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Expansion ROM at fe9e0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        Memory at feafc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

jimbo@jimbo-desktop:~$ 

Even though the last line in each section that shows  Capabilities: <access denied>. 
It shouldn't really be problem. Or am I wrong on that assumption?

I also have the via82xx so entering sudo modprobe snd-via82xx was successful

Following all other sections I still can't get the sound to work

I am wondering about the alsamixer. You state the following:

 " You will see what appears to be a graphic equalizer. It is more like ten different volume controls in the same place."

 I only have two volume controls showing as below

─[AlsaMixer v1.0.13 (Press Escape to quit)]──────────────────┐
│ Card: HDA VIA VT82xx                                                         │
│ Chip: Generic 1106 ID 1708                                                   │
│ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                │
│ Item: PCM [dB gain=-10.00, -10.00]                                           │
│                                                                              │
│                       ┌──┐                        ┌──┐                       │
│                       │  │                        │  │                       │
│                       │  │                        │  │                       │
│                       │▒▒│                        │▒▒│                       │
│                       │▒▒│                        │▒▒│                       │
│                       │▒▒│                        │▒▒│                       │
│                       │▒▒│                        │▒▒│                       │
│                       │▒▒│                        │▒▒│                       │
│                       │▒▒│                        │▒▒│                       │
│                       │▒▒│                        │▒▒│                       │
│                       │▒▒│                        │▒▒│                       │
│                       │▒▒│                        │▒▒│                       │
│                       └──┘                        ├──┤                       │
│                                                   │OO│                       │
│                                                   └──┘                       │
│                      80<>80                      81<>81                      │
│                    <  PCM   >                    Front              


 Could this be the problem.  The box below the volume slider with the 00 is green.

could this be part of the problem?

Thanks for your time

jbag

----------


## Jamaron

Thanks for this great article, I was messing around with my sound card all day... with this guide it took me less than 10 mins!

----------


## jbag

lordraiden

I have tried once again to get the sound working on my system.

I am using Feisty Fawn. My sound card is integrated VIA 8237
Again I followed the steps exactly as laid out in the Comprehensive Sound Guide.

All seemed to be going well with the instructions given in using alsa source under driver compilation, until I got to the final command: sudo make install

I received the following errors

jimbo@jimbo-desktop:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ sudo make install
find /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound -name 'snd*.*o' | xargs rm -f
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
mkdir -p /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/acore
cp snd-page-alloc.ko snd-pcm.ko snd-rawmidi.ko snd-timer.ko snd.ko /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/acore
cp: cannot stat `snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-pcm.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-rawmidi.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-timer.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd.ko': No such file or directory
make[1]: *** [modules_install] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make: *** [install-modules] Error 1
jimbo@jimbo-desktop:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ 


Any ideas?
 If you need more info I will be glad to get for you

Thanks 

jbag

----------


## jal

Thank you for this excellent guide. 
It brought all the info into one spot, and the diagnostics and simple flow chart made it easy to see exactly what was needed.

I think the link to ALSA driver list is out dated now (although it does have a re-direct).

----------


## peterbrewer

Thanks for the guide.  I now have all my sound card channels.

----------


## samuraiCat

Hi, everyone. Thanks in advance!

Okay, I've posted about these issue before elsewhere, but here goes:  I have a Revolution 5.1 card. I installed Ubuntu after the card was installed, and I immediately went to the M-Audio site for drivers. They referred me to www.opensound.com, where I found instructions regarding installation of the oss-linux_v4.0-1003_i386.deb package, which I did. Then I did an apt-get for all the recommended ALSA packages, plus Hydrogen and JACK. 

For some reason, though, the only programs related to sound that will work are the media player for music and video files. I cannot get Hydrogen to play a loop, I can't record anything, and the ALSA mixer won't even load. 

I tried to fix this by following these instructions: M-audio Revolution and upgrade Alsa (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400268)

And then with this:




> Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel
> 
> Sometimes, sound might be configured correctly, but for some reason or another (tinkering) it stops working. One way to go back to the old setup is to reinstall Ubuntu. However, this step is actually quite unnecessary since you are reinstalling everything because of one thing.
> 
> A faster way, is to just remove the problematic packages and reinstall them cleanly.
> 
> (1) Remove these packages
> Code:
> 
> ...


None of that worked.

 It is really strange, because even after I did that, all of the old programs were still there (such as alsamixer and Hydrogen).  I wonder, too, if I should uninstall that oss-linux driver. I also wonder if I can do a better purge and restore Ubuntu's sound-related packages and settings to their original state.

Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks!

UPDATE: Oh, crap. From http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/...rs_2-user.html



> You can't get the performance you desire from the current driver and want to try another one.
> 
> This is potentially the trickiest scenario to manage. Each of the available driver packages maintains a different presence in your system startup and filesystem. If your existing driver is modular you can simply remove it from /lib/modules/linux-version/sound; however, if the driver is hardcoded into the kernel you will to recompile the kernel for modular sound support. You must have a kernel set up for modular sound if you want to use the ALSA drivers (just don't select any specific driver when configuring the kernel). The 4Front package installation routine can be directed to uninstall any kernel sound modules (but not ALSA modules) before installing OSS/Linux; a reboot is not required.


I'm going to have to totally reinstall Ubuntu again, aren't I? Crap.

----------


## dwc-ubu

Greetings

I have a toshiba satellite a135-s2386

the right snd driver seems to be hda-intel.

I tried the recompilation of alsa-source and the build failed.

here is the log output of errors:   (just the last part of the log file)
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:1:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:742: error: redefinition of jiffies_to_msecs
include/linux/jiffies.h:268: error: previous definition of jiffies_to_msecs was here
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:761: error: redefinition of msecs_to_jiffies
include/linux/jiffies.h:290: error: previous definition of msecs_to_jiffies was here
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function snd_pci_orig_save_state:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1099: error: too many arguments to function pci_save_state
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function snd_pci_orig_restore_state:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1103: error: too many arguments to function pci_restore_state
make[6]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1
make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
make[4]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
make[3]: *** [modules] Error 2
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
make[2]: *** [compile] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make[1]: *** [build-stamp] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make: *** [kdist_image] Error 2


also, if i look at dmesg, the last line is:
[   39.320000] hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.

I am stuck.  I haven't tried the option after this of getting the drivers from the alsa website.

thanks,
-dwc

----------


## dwc-ubu

System sounds were working on edgy 6.10, but i wanted to upgrade, it is a new machine.

I just upgraded before doing much with it.

----------


## Maverynthia

Got a Toshiba Satellite 135-s2386 and got down to the make install and this is the error that was given the sound card shoukd be intel-hda:

maverynthia@m133x:~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4$ make install
rm -f /lib/modules/0.0.0/misc/snd*.*o /lib/modules/0.0.0/misc/persist.o /lib/modules/0.0.0/misc/isapnp.o
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/maverynthia/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4/acore'
mkdir -p /lib/modules/0.0.0/misc
cp snd-hpet.o snd-page-alloc.o snd-pcm.o snd-timer.o snd.o /lib/modules/0.0.0/misc
cp: cannot stat `snd-hpet.o': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-page-alloc.o': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-pcm.o': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-timer.o': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd.o': No such file or directory
make[1]: *** [_modinst__] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/maverynthia/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4/acore'
make: *** [install-modules] Error 1
maverynthia@m133x:~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4$

----------


## SLA_leandrin

Well.. still messed up with this...

I've followed the steps (several times) but I can't get my SB Live! (emu10k1) to work with alsa (i've made it using OSS, but skype don't work...)

In this post I've posted the output when compiling from source (without the module-assistant)

This is the module-assistant output:





```
...
...

make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/gus'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/gus'
make -C msnd mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/msnd'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/msnd'
make -C opti9xx mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx'
make -C sb mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb'
make -C wavefront mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/wavefront'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/wavefront'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa'
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth'
make -C emux mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth/emux'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth/emux'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth'
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci'
make -C ac97 mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp ac97_codec.c ac97_bus.c
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97'
make -C ali5451 mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451'
make -C asihpi mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi'
make -C au88x0 mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0'
make -C ca0106 mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106'
make -C cs46xx mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx'
make -C cs5535audio mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs5535audio'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs5535audio'
make -C echoaudio mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio'
make -C emu10k1 mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1'
make -C hda mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp hda_codec.c
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda'
make -C ice1712 mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712'
make -C korg1212 mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212'
make -C mixart mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/mixart'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/mixart'
make -C nm256 mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/nm256'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/nm256'
make -C pcxhr mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr'
make -C pdplus mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus'
make -C riptide mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/riptide'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp riptide.c
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/riptide'
make -C rme9652 mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652'
make -C trident mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/trident'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/trident'
make -C vx222 mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/vx222'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/vx222'
make -C ymfpci mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp ad1889.c bt87x.c intel8x0.c maestro3.c
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci'
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa'
make -C codecs mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/codecs'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/codecs'
make -C core mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/core'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/core'
make -C fabrics mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/fabrics'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/fabrics'
make -C soundbus mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus'
make -C i2sbus mrproper
make[4]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[4]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa'
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb'
make -C usx2y mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp usX2Yhwdep.c usbusx2y.c usbusx2yaudio.c usx2yhwdeppcm.c
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp usbaudio.c usbmidi.c usbmixer.c
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb'
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'
make -C pdaudiocf mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
make -C vx mrproper
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'
rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp 
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include'
rm -f .depend core *.o sndversions.h modules/*.ver modules/*.stamp
rm -f *.orig *.rej *~ .#*
rm -f linux/* asm/* media/*
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include'
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/test'
rm -f *.o mmap_test osspcm osspcm1 ossdelay
rm -f *~ *.orig *.rej .#*
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/test'
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/utils'
rm -f *.orig *.rej *~ .#*
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/utils'
rm -f *~ out.txt *.orig *.rej .#* .gdb_history
rm -f doc/*~
rm -f config.cache config.log config.status Makefile.conf
rm -f utils/alsa-driver.spec
rm -f `find ../alsa-kernel -name "*~"`
rm -f `find ../alsa-kernel -name "*.orig"`
rm -f `find ../alsa-kernel -name "*.rej"`
rm -f `find ../alsa-kernel -name ".#*"`
rm -f `find ../alsa-kernel -name "out.txt"`
rm -rf autom4te.cache
make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
rm -f configure-stamp
rm -f build-stamp
/usr/bin/make -f debian/rules binary-modules
make[1]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
CC="gcc-4.1" ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-kernel=/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build --with-build=/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build --with-moddir=/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/updates/alsa --with-sequencer=yes --with-isapnp=yes --with-debug=detect --with-cards="emu10k1, sb16"
checking for gcc... gcc-4.1
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc-4.1 accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc-4.1 option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc-4.1 -E
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep
checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for inline... inline
checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes
checking whether gcc-4.1 needs -traditional... no
checking for current directory... /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver
checking cross compile... 
checking for directory with kernel source... /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build
checking for directory with kernel build... /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build
checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... yes
checking for kernel version... 2.6.20-16-generic
checking for built-in ALSA... no
checking for existing ALSA module... yes
checking for Red Hat kernel... auto
checking for Red Hat kernel... no
checking for SUSE kernel... auto
checking for SUSE kernel... no
checking for CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL... yes
checking to modify of kernel linux/kmod.h... no
checking for kernel linux/utsrelease.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/compiler.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/pm.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/spinlock.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/irq.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/threads.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/rwsem.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/gameport.h... yes
checking for kernel media/v4l2-dev.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h... no
Creating a dummy <linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h>...
checking for kernel linux/highmem.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/workqueue.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/dma-mapping.h... yes
checking for kernel asm/hw_irq.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/device.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/platform_device.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/jiffies.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/compat.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/adb.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/cuda.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/pmu.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/moduleparam.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/syscalls.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/firmware.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/err.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/bitmap.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/mutex.h... yes
checking for kernel module symbol versions... yes
checking for PCI support in kernel... yes
checking for I2C driver in kernel... module
checking for I2C_POWERMAC in kernel... unknown
checking for firmware loader... yes
checking for input subsystem in kernel... yes
checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/updates/alsa
checking for verbose procfs... on
checking for verbose printk... on
checking for debug level... detect
checking for ISA support in kernel... yes
checking for processor type... i586
checking for i386 machine type... default
checking for ISA DMA API... yes
checking for SMP... yes
checking for Video device support in kernel... yes
checking for ISA PnP driver in kernel... yes
checking for PnP driver in kernel... yes
checking for Kernel ISA-PnP support... yes
checking for strlcpy... no
checking for snprintf... no
checking for vsnprintf... no
checking for scnprintf... no
checking for sscanf... no
checking for vmalloc_to_page... no
checking for old kmod... yes
checking for PDE... no
checking for pci_set_consistent_dma_mask... no
checking for pci_dev_present... no
checking for msleep... no
checking for msecs_to_jiffies... no
checking for tty->count is the atomic type... no
checking for video_get_drvdata... no
checking for V4L1 layer... yes
checking for io_remap_pfn_range... no
checking for new io_remap_page_range... no
checking for kcalloc... no
checking for kstrdup... no
checking for kzalloc... no
checking for create_workqueue with flags... no
checking for saved_config_space in pci_dev... no
checking for register_sound_special_device... no
checking for driver version... 1.0.13
checking for sequencer support... yes
checking for OSS/Free emulation... yes
checking for OSS PCM plugin system inclusion... yes
checking for RTC callback support in kernel... no
checking for HPET support... yes
checking for dynamic minor numbers... no
checking for support of old API... yes
checking for Procfs support... yes
checking for USB support... yes
checking for class_simple... no
checking for old driver suspend/resume callbacks... no
checking for removal of page-reservation for nopage/mmap... no
checking for nested class_device... no
checking for PnP suspend/resume... no
checking for new unlocked/compat_ioctl... no
checking for PC-Speaker hook... no
checking for kernel PCMCIA
checking for PCMCIA support... yes
checking for PC9800 support in kernel... no
checking for parallel port support... yes
checking for power management... yes
checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... emu10k1  sb16
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating version
config.status: creating Makefile.conf
config.status: WARNING:  Makefile.conf.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting
config.status: creating snddevices
config.status: creating utils/alsa-driver.spec
config.status: creating utils/buildrpm
config.status: creating toplevel.config
config.status: creating utils/alsasound
config.status: creating utils/alsasound.posix
config.status: creating include/pci_ids_compat.h
config.status: creating include/config.h
config.status: creating include/config1.h
config.status: creating include/version.h
config.status: creating include/autoconf-extra.h
Hacking autoconf.h...
touch configure-stamp
/usr/bin/make  compile
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then \
	  ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ; \
	fi
cp -auvf include/version.h include/sound/version.h
`include/version.h' -> `include/sound/version.h'
/usr/bin/make dep
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make[4]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/info.c
patching file info.c
copying file alsa-kernel/core/pcm_native.c
patching file pcm_native.c
Hunk #3 succeeded at 2815 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 2835 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 2888 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 2915 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #7 succeeded at 3006 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #8 succeeded at 3025 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #9 succeeded at 3044 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #10 succeeded at 3077 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #11 succeeded at 3110 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #12 succeeded at 3143 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #13 succeeded at 3172 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #14 succeeded at 3193 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #15 succeeded at 3211 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #16 succeeded at 3231 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #17 succeeded at 3243 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #18 succeeded at 3275 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #19 succeeded at 3341 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #20 succeeded at 3370 with fuzz 1 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #21 succeeded at 3411 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #22 succeeded at 3561 (offset -32 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/control.c
patching file control.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1411 (offset 194 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/hwdep.c
patching file hwdep.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 309 (offset 6 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/init.c
patching file init.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 204 (offset 12 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 277 (offset 13 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/rawmidi.c
patching file rawmidi.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1297 (offset 30 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1380 with fuzz 1 (offset 30 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/sound.c
patching file sound.c
copying file alsa-kernel/core/timer.c
patching file timer.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1012 with fuzz 1 (offset 17 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1925 (offset 134 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 1970 with fuzz 2 (offset 125 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/memalloc.c
patching file memalloc.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 83 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 143 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 174 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 207 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 228 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #7 succeeded at 264 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #8 succeeded at 286 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #9 succeeded at 311 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #10 succeeded at 329 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #11 succeeded at 608 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #12 succeeded at 697 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #13 succeeded at 712 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #14 succeeded at 746 (offset -1 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/misc.c
patching file misc.c
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/mixer_oss.c
patching file mixer_oss.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 379 with fuzz 1 (offset 2 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/pcm_oss.c
patching file pcm_oss.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 2528 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 2579 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 2702 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 3012 (offset -2 lines).
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq.c
patching file seq.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 57 (offset 6 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_clientmgr.c
patching file seq_clientmgr.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 2209 (offset 68 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 2558 with fuzz 1 (offset 89 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_memory.c
patching file seq_memory.c
Hunk #3 succeeded at 248 (offset 3 lines).
make[6]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr'
make[6]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr'
make[6]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/oss/seq_oss.c
patching file seq_oss.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 189 (offset 3 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 223 with fuzz 1 (offset 3 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 326 (offset -8 lines).
make[6]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq'
make[4]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make[4]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c/other'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c/other'
make[4]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c'
make[4]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401'
copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/mpu401/mpu401.c
patching file mpu401.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 30 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 46 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 64 with fuzz 2 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 92 with fuzz 2 (offset -55 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 296 (offset 49 lines).
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3'
copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/opl3/opl3_lib.c
patching file opl3_lib.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 435 (offset 2 lines).
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl4'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl4'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/pcsp'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/pcsp'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/vx'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/vx'
make[4]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers'
make[4]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1816a'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1816a'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1848'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1848'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/es1688'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/es1688'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/gus'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/gus'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/msnd'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/msnd'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/wavefront'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/wavefront'
make[4]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa'
make[4]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth/emux'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth/emux'
make[4]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth'
make[4]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ad1889.c
patching file ad1889.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 53 with fuzz 2 (offset 1 line).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/bt87x.c
patching file bt87x.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 815 (offset 5 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 954 (offset 6 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/intel8x0.c
patching file intel8x0.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 41 (offset -2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 728 (offset -21 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 739 (offset -21 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 3052 (offset 239 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/maestro3.c
patching file maestro3.c
Hunk #5 succeeded at 2911 (offset 1 line).
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c
patching file ac97_codec.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 35 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1890 with fuzz 2 (offset 77 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 1924 with fuzz 2 (offset 78 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_bus.c
patching file ac97_bus.c
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs5535audio'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs5535audio'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_codec.c
patching file hda_codec.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 262 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 301 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 320 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 336 (offset 2 lines).
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/mixart'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/mixart'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/nm256'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/nm256'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/riptide'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/riptide/riptide.c
patching file riptide.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1273 (offset 4 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 2230 (offset 4 lines).
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/riptide'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/trident'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/trident'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/vx222'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/vx222'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci'
make[4]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci'
make[4]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/codecs'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/codecs'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/core'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/core'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/fabrics'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/fabrics'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus'
make[6]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'
make[6]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus'
make[4]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa'
make[4]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb'
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbaudio.c
patching file usbaudio.c
Hunk #3 succeeded at 659 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 686 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 767 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 782 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #7 succeeded at 1149 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #8 succeeded at 2073 (offset 38 lines).
Hunk #9 succeeded at 2092 (offset 38 lines).
Hunk #10 succeeded at 2109 (offset 38 lines).
Hunk #11 succeeded at 2656 (offset 45 lines).
Hunk #12 succeeded at 2728 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #13 succeeded at 3013 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #14 succeeded at 3085 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #15 succeeded at 3154 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #16 succeeded at 3172 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #17 succeeded at 3186 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #18 succeeded at 3199 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #19 succeeded at 3395 (offset 70 lines).
Hunk #20 succeeded at 3486 (offset 70 lines).
Hunk #21 succeeded at 3624 (offset 76 lines).
Hunk #22 succeeded at 3645 (offset 76 lines).
Hunk #23 succeeded at 3667 (offset 76 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmidi.c
patching file usbmidi.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 225 with fuzz 2 (offset -3 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 249 with fuzz 2 (offset -3 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 343 (offset -3 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 1363 (offset 53 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 1707 (offset 58 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmixer.c
patching file usbmixer.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 49 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 1726 (offset 27 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 1775 (offset 27 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 1796 (offset 27 lines).
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usX2Yhwdep.c
patching file usX2Yhwdep.c
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2y.c
patching file usbusx2y.c
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2yaudio.c
patching file usbusx2yaudio.c
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usx2yhwdeppcm.c
patching file usx2yhwdeppcm.c
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'
make[4]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb'
make[4]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
make[5]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'
make[5]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'
make[4]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
/usr/bin/make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver O=/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build CPP="gcc-4.1 -E" CC="gcc-4.1" modules
make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/hwdep.o
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/sound/driver.h:46,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/hwdep.c:22:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:742: error: redefinición de jiffies_to_msecs
include/linux/jiffies.h:268: error: la definición previa de jiffies_to_msecs estaba aquí
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:761: error: redefinición de msecs_to_jiffies
include/linux/jiffies.h:290: error: la definición previa de msecs_to_jiffies estaba aquí
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:858,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/sound/driver.h:46,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/hwdep.c:22:
include/linux/pci.h:541: error: expected identifier or ( before numeric constant
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/sound/driver.h:46,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/hwdep.c:22:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: En la función snd_pci_orig_save_state:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1099: error: demasiados argumentos para la función pci_save_state
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: En la función snd_pci_orig_restore_state:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1103: error: demasiados argumentos para la función pci_restore_state
make[6]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/hwdep.o] Error 1
make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
make[4]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
make[3]: *** [modules] Error 2
make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
make[2]: *** [compile] Error 2
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make[1]: *** [build-stamp] Error 2
make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make: *** [kdist_image] Error 2
```

Thanks guys...

----------


## el mariachi

I don't know what happened here. I haven't touched any sound settings - I only installed the Gstreamer codecs - but the sound quality suddenly became bad with lots of crackling and noise. I have a nforce4 motherboard with onboard sound, using the intel8x0 module.

The sound is fine after a fresh install, which I found to be the only way of restoring the sound quality. The quality is fine in Windows.

I tried this guide but, since I had sound from the beginning, it didn't do anything.
What can cause this? :Confused:  :Confused: 

edit: I forgot to say that only audio files have bad quality - sound in videos is fine

----------


## sublimation

Someone needs to sticky this guide. It's been a great help!

----------


## joseph956

> A faster way, is to just remove the problematic packages and reinstall them cleanly.[/SIZE] 
> 
> (1) Remove these packages
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
> ```
> 
>  [SIZE=2]


something EXTREMELY strange happened to me after running this command!

after i rebooted my computer and came back into X, my sound was automatically working.. bootup sounds and all.  :Confused: 

not that im not happy about this, but is there any explanation for it?  i usually leave my computer on at night, so having a high "uptime" is not a problem for me, but eventually im going to have to reboot and probably lose my settings  :Sad: 

any ideas anyone??  i should mention that im using a premium usb headset for sound.. but also have a sb ilve! card installed

----------


## eeried

Just after uninstalling them, reinstall the packages, and then only then, reboot!

----------


## joseph956

> Just after uninstalling them, reinstall the packages, and then only then, reboot!


actually, i can't do that.. because as soon as i remove the alsa package my system starts shutdown sequence.

does that have anything to do with me running compiz at the time im doing this?

thanks

----------


## kvonb

YAY!!  Excellent, thanks people for a great thread  :Smile: .

I finally solved my dual sound card/skype no mic problems.

The no-mic problem was solved by post #6 of this thread if anyone is interested:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451586

You have to enable the "capture" controls in each mixer and select the appropriate one!

----------


## File13

i get the same crackling problem after doing this method, anyone know whats up with that?

----------


## File13

bump

----------


## andy_blah

I firstly must thank LordRaiden to post this excellent guide. I really helped me out for the first time, but now it did not  :Razz: 
I was using the wiki and I got at this . But mostly of the commands give me errors so I was thinking that it would be a idea to post here to find some help. I will post a text file with everything that appears in the terminal.

Note: I had to split the txt file so I could upload it here  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance,
>-Andy-<

----------


## andy_blah

Sorry, but I have to ... bump!  :Razz:

----------


## newpants2003

NO LUCK. it works ok after the first reboot. but the sound card disappeared after second reboot.
why is that?

----------


## Alchemista1979

> *Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide v0.5e* 
> *UPDATE* - The instructions on this page have a new home at  Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
> I'm still leaving a copy here in the meantime, until I am happy with the layout there.
> 
> *Version History (DD-MM-YY)* 
> 
> 28-06-06 - version 0.1 - initial creation
> 28-06-06 - version 0.2 - alsa-source guide added
> 28-06-06 - version 0.3 - alsa-drivers from alsa-project guide added
> ...


Hey

Thanks for the guide.  But any idea on wy it doesn't work on my Pc?

On every steps in your guide, I had a success as result.  Despite that, I treated as a failure (I reinstalled the alsa-sound base etc...) but NOK.

Any ideas?

Ow, I forgot: Feisty, all updates installed.  SB Live 5.1! (SB0100), AMD 64-bit cpu
everything worked, until (I think) 1 update was installed in the pack.

----------


## ultimut

I am having trouble.  This is my situation:

*$ aplay -l*


```
$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 4/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 1: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: Riptide [Riptide], device 0: RIPTIDE [RIPTIDE]
  Subdevices: 3/3
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
```


*$ lspci -v*


```
$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 8
        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff
        Memory behind bridge: fb000000-fcffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0000000-f7ffffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:09.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16
        I/O ports at fc00 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:09.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17
        I/O ports at f800 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:09.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 63) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20
        Memory at fdfff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International Riptide PCI Audio Controller
        Subsystem: Risq Modular Systems, Inc. Riptide PCI Audio Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17
        I/O ports at f400 [size=64]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0a.1 Communication controller: Rockwell International Riptide HCF 56k PCI Modem
        Subsystem: Risq Modular Systems, Inc. Hewlett Packard DF
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5
        Memory at fdfe0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0a.2 Input device controller: Rockwell International Riptide PCI Game Controller
        Subsystem: Risq Modular Systems, Inc. Riptide PCI Game Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
        Memory at fdffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3206
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
        I/O ports at f000 [size=8]
        I/O ports at ec00 [size=4]
        I/O ports at e800 [size=8]
        I/O ports at e400 [size=4]
        I/O ports at e000 [size=16]
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3206
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]
        I/O ports at d800 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3206
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3206
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at d000 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3206
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at cc00 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3206
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at c800 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3206
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18
        Memory at fdffd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. DFI KT600-AL Motherboard
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 8213
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 22
        I/O ports at c400 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine II] Embeded Ethernet Controller on VT8235
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21
        I/O ports at bc00 [size=256]
        Memory at fdffc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Unknown device 1351
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10
        Memory at fb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fc000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```

*$ cat /etc/modules*


```
$ cat /etc/modules
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

fuse
lp
snd-via82xx
```


*$ grep 'audio' /etc/group*


```
$ grep 'audio' /etc/group
audio:x:29:swill
```

(that is the correct username)

I have attempted the *Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel* section as well.  It did not work for me...I have checked that the *.asoundrc* file is not in my home directory (it never was).*alsamixer:* I tried with *external amplifier* turned on and off.*alsamixer:* I tried with settings: all on full, PCM at 80%, with many other combinations.  I have tried all settings I can think of.  I have tried with the IEC958 switches on and off.

Still TBD:
I read somewhere in here something about the *snd-via82xx* driver having problems with the channels or something along those lines.  something about using channel two instead of channel 1.  I am not entirely sure if that is the case, but I am not sure how to test it.  

I have been working on this problem all day and I really need to find a solution soon or I am going to go insane...  If anyone has any ideas, suggestions or can just point out why I am an idiot for missing something in the above, PLEASE let me know...

Thanks...

----------


## yuri_rage

*SOLVED!*  (I think...at least on my machine...)

I was having the "intermittent sound" problem where sound worked after some reboots/startups and not others (with no pattern, rhyme, or reason).  I think I got it solved by using this portion of the HOW TO (and only this portion).  If you have sound at some point, I'd recommend starting with this step rather than reinstalling your sound drivers and possibly screwing up gdm/Gnome.  Apologies for the re-post, but this thread is so big, it's probably worthwhile.



> When the sound is working, list your sound devices with:
> 
> 
> ```
>  cat /proc/asound/modules
> ```
> 
> The output looks something like:
> 
> ...


EDIT:
I just completely reinstalled Ubuntu, this time using Gutsy.  This sound fix was all I needed in order to get sound to work.

----------


## netron

bumping this. might be of help to people.

----------


## saggio

Okay, so after reading this guide (which is great), I found out that my /etc/asound.conf is "old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it." 

Is there any way to generate a new asound.conf to overwrite my current old and broken one?

----------


## themadhatter

Using alsamixer

    * Type this into a shell
      Code:

      alsamixer
Gue
You will now see what appears to be a graphical equalizer. It is more like ten different volume controls in the sample place.

OK, I get to this point but when I type alsamixer in a terminal window I get:

alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid arguement

Bit of an improvement over an illegal operation <GRIN>.
 :Guitar:

----------


## manicmonk

I posted my problem elsewhere, but it looks like it should go here. The guide says if the alsa driver compilation fails to post the error messages. 

I have found several similar problems posted to the forums, but none have resolutions.

Background and errors are listed below.

Thanks in advance for any help.

----------message post------------

I have a dual-boot Feisty/WinXP system (a Shuttle, small format PC). This has an onboard VIA 82xx chip for AC97 sound. Everything has been working perfectly for many months. (I'm new to Linux, but techy and I can follow instructions.)

A week ago, the sound on Feisty suddenly went very low (Windows still fine).

To try to fix this I downloaded and compiled the latest alsa drivers as described in this tutorial:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto

The process appeared to complete successfully, but resulted in NO sound at all in Feisty.

I then found and closely followed this tutorial:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting

This indicated that Linux could "see" my soundcard, but there was no driver.

So I tried "Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel" (still no sound) and then I tried " ALSA driver Compilation" both the latest rev, and the "stable" 1.0.12 version.

Unfortunately all attempts to compile the alsa drivers fail in a similar way:

Most of the error log is uneventful, but the end always looks something like this:

----

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... via82xx
configure: creating ./config.status
[....snip...]
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic SUBDIRS=/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver CPP="gcc -E" CC="gcc" modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
CC [M] /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:1:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,
from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:742: error: redefinition of jiffies_to_msecs
include/linux/jiffies.h:268: error: previous definition of jiffies_to_msecs was here
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:761: error: redefinition of msecs_to_jiffies
include/linux/jiffies.h:290: error: previous definition of msecs_to_jiffies was here
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,
from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function snd_pci_orig_save_state:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1099: error: too many arguments to function pci_save_state
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function snd_pci_orig_restore_state:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1103: error: too many arguments to function pci_restore_state
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2

---

The first error seems to be when it cannot find linux/config.h

Any suggestions how I can get my sound back?

If worst-comes-to-worst, is is possible to re-install Ubuntu and retain all the applications I have installed and set up?

Thanks in advance

----------


## okkie

thanks. your guide must work.
i however reached a piont where my machine says:type deb is not known on line 57 in sourcelist.the list of sources could not be read.looks like i need something else.problem started when i downloaded script from http://www.stchman.com.thanks

----------


## scull

I'm new to Linux, so I just followed your instructions by rote.  Nothing has helped so far.

I'm trying to get the sound to work with Feisty Fawn on my Toshiba A200-AH1.  I have followed your directions and I get the volume icon on the desktop and everything seems to be what it should be, but there is no sound.  The icon responds both to Alsmixer "mute"  "volume" settings and to keyboard mute and volume commands.

lspci yields:   00:1b:0 Adio Device:  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

Help, please.

----------


## _cvt_

I have a toshiba a135-s4487 and I tryed everything in this tutorial and nothing happens.

First I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto

And now I tryed this post:

Somebody can help me ???? PLEASE !!! :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 



```
root@cvt-note:/home/cassiano# aplay -l
**** Lista de Dispositivos PLAYBACK Hardware ****
placa 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
  Dispositivo secundário: 0/1
  Dispositivo secundário #0: subdevice #0
placa 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Dispositivo secundário: 1/1
  Dispositivo secundário #0: subdevice #0
```




```
root@cvt-note:/home/cassiano# lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff02
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
        Memory at dc100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
        I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]
        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at dc200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff02
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Memory at dc180000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff01
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
        Memory at dc440000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
        Memory behind bridge: d6000000-d7ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000d1ffffff
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff
        Memory behind bridge: d8000000-d9ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d2000000-00000000d3ffffff
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff
        Memory behind bridge: da000000-dbffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d4000000-00000000d5ffffff
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
        I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
        I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
        I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
        Memory at dc444000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [58] Debug port

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=56
        I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff
        Memory behind bridge: dc000000-dc0fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000088000000-000000008bffffff
        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02) (prog-if 80 [Master])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 18b0 [size=16]
        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at 18c0 [size=32]

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1040
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
        Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at 4000 [size=256]
        Memory at da000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at d4000000 [disabled] [size=64K]
        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [48] Vital Product Data
        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable-
        Capabilities: [60] Express Endpoint IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [84] Vendor Specific Information

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 17
        Memory at dc006000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Bus: primary=06, secondary=07, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=176
        Memory window 0: 88000000-8bfff000 (prefetchable)
        Memory window 1: 8c000000-8ffff000
        I/O window 0: 00005000-000050ff
        I/O window 1: 00005400-000054ff
        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

06:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16
        Memory at dc005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        Memory at dc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

06:04.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 57, IRQ 18
        Memory at dc004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

06:04.3 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller (prog-if 01)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 57, IRQ 20
        Memory at dc005800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2
```




```
root@cvt-note:/home/cassiano# cat /etc/modules
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

fuse
lp
sbp2
snd-hda-intel
```




```
root@cvt-note:/home/cassiano# grep 'audio' /etc/group
audio:x:29:cassiano
```




```
root@cvt-note:/home/cassiano# lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by
i915                   24448  2
drm                    81044  3 i915
rfcomm                 40856  0
l2cap                  25856  5 rfcomm
bluetooth              55908  4 rfcomm,l2cap
ppdev                  10116  0
acpi_cpufreq           10056  1
cpufreq_stats           7360  0
cpufreq_ondemand        9228  1
freq_table              5792  3 acpi_cpufreq,cpufreq_stats,cpufreq_ondemand
cpufreq_powersave       2688  0
cpufreq_userspace       5408  0
cpufreq_conservative     8200  0
sony_acpi               6284  0
pcc_acpi               13184  0
dev_acpi               12292  0
tc1100_wmi              8068  0
asus_acpi              17308  0
ac                      6020  0
dock                   10268  0
button                  8720  0
video                  16388  0
battery                10756  0
backlight               7040  1 asus_acpi
sbs                    15652  0
container               5248  0
i2c_ec                  6016  1 sbs
i2c_core               22656  1 i2c_ec
nls_iso8859_1           5120  1
nls_cp437               6784  1
vfat                   14208  1
fat                    53916  1 vfat
ipv6                  268960  12
sbp2                   23812  0
parport_pc             36388  0
lp                     12452  0
parport                36936  3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp
fuse                   46612  7
joydev                 10816  0
snd_hda_intel          21912  2
snd_hda_codec         205056  1 snd_hda_intel
snd_pcm_oss            44544  0
snd_pcm                79876  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_mixer_oss          17408  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_dummy           4740  0
snd_seq_oss            32896  0
pcmcia                 39212  0
ipw3945               118816  1
snd_seq_midi            9600  0
snd_rawmidi            25472  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
ieee80211              34760  1 ipw3945
ieee80211_crypt         7040  1 ieee80211
sdhci                  18700  0
tifm_7xx1               8704  0
tifm_core              11140  1 tifm_7xx1
af_packet              23816  6
mmc_core               26756  1 sdhci
snd_seq                52592  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
iTCO_wdt               11812  0
snd_timer              23684  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          9100  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
serio_raw               7940  0
yenta_socket           27532  1
rsrc_nonstatic         14080  1 yenta_socket
pcmcia_core            40852  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
psmouse                38920  0
iTCO_vendor_support     4868  1 iTCO_wdt
snd                    54020  14 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
soundcore               8672  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         10888  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
shpchp                 34324  0
pci_hotplug            32576  1 shpchp
intel_agp              25244  1
agpgart                35400  3 drm,intel_agp
tsdev                   8768  0
evdev                  11008  4
ext3                  133128  1
jbd                    59816  1 ext3
mbcache                 9604  1 ext3
usbhid                 26592  0
hid                    27392  1 usbhid
sg                     36252  0
sd_mod                 23428  8
sr_mod                 17060  0
cdrom                  37664  1 sr_mod
ata_piix               15492  6
ata_generic             9092  0
libata                125720  2 ata_piix,ata_generic
scsi_mod              142348  5 sbp2,sg,sd_mod,sr_mod,libata
r8169                  32392  0
ohci1394               36528  0
ieee1394              299448  2 sbp2,ohci1394
generic                 5124  0 [permanent]
ehci_hcd               34188  0
uhci_hcd               25360  0
usbcore               134280  4 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
thermal                14856  0
processor              31048  2 acpi_cpufreq,thermal
fan                     5636  0
fbcon                  42656  0
tileblit                3584  1 fbcon
font                    9216  1 fbcon
bitblit                 6912  1 fbcon
softcursor              3200  1 bitblit
vesafb                  9220  0
capability              5896  0
commoncap               8192  1 capability
```




```
root@cvt-note:/home/cassiano# cat /proc/asound/modules
 0 snd_hda_intel
```




```
nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
# autoloader aliases
install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above generic modules
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-ioctl32 ; : ; }
install snd-pcm /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-pcm $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-pcm-oss ; : ; }
install snd-mixer /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-mixer $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --Qb snd-mixer-oss ; : ; }
install snd-seq /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-seq $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq-midi ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-oss ; : ; }

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above sound card driver modules
install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-emu10k1-synth ; }
install snd-via82xx /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-via82xx $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }

# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb saa7134-alsa ; : ; }

# Load snd-seq for devices that don't have hardware midi;
#   Ubuntu #26283, #43682, #56005; works around Ubuntu #34831 for
#   non-Creative Labs PCI hardware
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }
# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
options snd-bt87x index=-2
options cx88-alsa index=-2
options saa7134-alsa index=-2
options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
options snd-usb-audio index=-2
options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
# Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci
options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388


#test options snd-hda-intel model=targa-2ch-dig
#test options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
#test options snd-hda-intel probe-mask=1

#test options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
#test options snd-hda-intel probe-mask=8

options snd-hda-intel index=0
```

----------


## gasolinehabit

i just bought a SOUNDBLASTER AUDIGY SE and so far your guide has worked flawlessy...
 :Guitar:  :Guitar:  :Guitar:  :Guitar:  :LOL: 

thank you!

----------


## Mthed

I have a M-AUDIO DELTA 1010LT and when i play any game the sounds crackle and are of poor quality. When i play music or watch movies the sound is normal. My card shows up normal on hardware information etc.

----------


## the.unclean.cpp

Let's see...I tried the instructions in this posts but so far, nothing good happened. I have HD Realtek sound card. This is what I get in the terminal:


```
aplay -l
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

What could be the problem? And especially, what is the solution?

----------


## Popholio

Hey.

I've followed this guide(and some other guides) but still haven't solved my problem. When compiling the source according to this guide I get this error message:

/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1099: error: too many arguments to function pci_save_state
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function snd_pci_orig_restore_state:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1103: error: too many arguments to function pci_restore_state
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-lowlatency'
make: *** [compile] Error 2

I should probably point out exactly what my problem is. I have an on board ac97 card with intel8x0 module. The card is recognized and all but the sound output is extremely low and also very poor quality. It's noncontinuous and chipping all the time no matter what source.

I first tried this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
replacing intel-hda with intel8x0, but without luck. The sound was still the same. So I tried this guide, but got only as far as the error message above when compiling. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance. Popholio.

----------


## the.unclean.cpp

> I first tried this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
> replacing intel-hda with intel8x0, but without luck. The sound was still the same. So I tried this guide, but got only as far as the error message above when compiling. Any ideas?


Well...If you don't have HD Intel Sound Card, why did you try that guide anyway?Try searching the guide for your card, the guide for HD sound won't work. But if you can hear sound, try tweaking the settings instead of compiling another alsa driver.

----------


## Popholio

> Well...If you don't have HD Intel Sound Card, why did you try that guide anyway?Try searching the guide for your card, the guide for HD sound won't work. But if you can hear sound, try tweaking the settings instead of compiling another alsa driver.


Well the guide is essentially a guide for compiling the latest Alsa-drivers and therefore I followed it but for intel8x0 instead of intel-hda(as already stated). Now that didn't help. As far as tweaking settings I've done all the tweaking I know about and it hasn't gotten me any further.

----------


## jfas

huhuhu :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
 I HAVE THE SOUND CARD BUT I JUST CANT CONFIGURED IT 
OMG 
MAN , I AM SPEACHLESS I HAVE FOLLOWED EVERY STEP FROM THE SOUND GURU BUT EVERYTHING SEEMS DOESNT WORK
OMG I BLODDY ******* NOOB
FEEL LIKE HAVE SOME EXPERT COME TO HERE AND DO IT FOR ME

I DAMN DOESNT UNDESTAND WHY I CANT GET ANY SOUND WHEN I PLAY MUSIC BUT WHEN I PLUCKEED A JACK IT WORKS 
OMG 

I NOE THAT I HAVE THE SOUND CARD BUT I JUST CANT CONFIGURE IT
 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
helpPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!  !!!!!!!!

----------


## kvonb

> huhuhu
>  I HAVE THE SOUND CARD BUT I JUST CANT CONFIGURED IT 
> OMG 
> MAN , I AM SPEACHLESS I HAVE FOLLOWED EVERY STEP FROM THE SOUND GURU BUT EVERYTHING SEEMS DOESNT WORK
> OMG I BLODDY ******* NOOB
> FEEL LIKE HAVE SOME EXPERT COME TO HERE AND DO IT FOR ME
> 
> I DAMN DOESNT UNDESTAND WHY I CANT GET ANY SOUND WHEN I PLAY MUSIC BUT WHEN I PLUCKEED A JACK IT WORKS 
> OMG 
> ...


1. Relax

2. What make/model of sound card do you have?

3. Unplug any webcam/usb phone/any usb devices and reboot without them

4. Open a terminal from the menu, copy and paste the following into it, then press enter:



```
lspci -v | grep audio
```

Then post the output here and someone might be able to help you.

----------


## sc0jack

> Hey.
> 
> I've followed this guide(and some other guides) but still haven't solved my problem. When compiling the source according to this guide I get this error message:
> 
> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1099: error: too many arguments to function pci_save_state
> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function snd_pci_orig_restore_state:
> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1103: error: too many arguments to function pci_restore_state
> make[3]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1
> make[2]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
> ...


Hi all. My Sony VIAO laptop's sound was working just fine until an update the other day, and now the sound card isn't recognised at all. I only mention it because I assumed that the alsa stuff would all need recompiled (shouldn't there be a dependency somewhere that causes alsa to be recompiled when required?), and I found this procedure and gave it a try. Unfortunately, I seem to get the same compilation error as the poster above.

Can anyone suggest a workaround?

For what it's worth:

scott@scott-laptop:~$ lspci -v|grep Audio
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

scott@scott-laptop:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...

Cheers,

Scott.

----------


## Weird Al

Guys guys!

There are 50-odd pages of replies so I've not checked to see if this is a repost but this guide worked for me straight off the bat. No need to use OSS directly, nor have to wrap ALSA in ESD or ARTS.

http://www.thepenguin.org.uk/alsa/

I'm well pleased. I've not tried input yet.

Edit: 60-odd :/

----------


## the.unclean.cpp

I followed kalium's guide and the sound now works flawlessly. Thank you kalium!

I have, however, to specify that if you have any jacks plugged-in the mute button will work as a switch between the laptop speakers and the external audio system. If you unplug the speakers, the switch will be made automatically and the mute button will regain its original function.

As for the other instructions from the tutorial offered by kalium I have to say that apt-get didn't find any of that packages.
Question: are there any additional repos that you must add in order for that packages to be installed? (Anyway, the other functions are not compulsory for me to have so thank  you very much for posting the guide for sound!)

----------


## ORF1000

I am going nuts.  My problem? Can't get the mic to work with an hda-intel sound card on a new Gateway laptop.  Mic works fine in the Windows Vista partition, but I don't go there much.

I think I've tried everything; alsa-utils, alsa-driver, and alsa-lib are all compiled from the latest source from the alsa project site.  The chipset is STAC9250 which I entered in the alsa-base file like this: 

options snd-hda-intel model=STAC9250

Still can't record, whether I use mic or front mic.

Testing with the Ubuntu Sound Preferences tool gave me the "Failed to construct test pipeline" error.  Don't know what that means.

Any ideas would be very much appreciated.  Without a mic I can't do any Skype, among other things.

----------


## Magneticgravity

I got a problem. I got sound, it all works - except its muffled and distorted in places. I know its nothing to do with my speakers because when on Xp, the sound is perfect.

Any help would be great  :Smile:

----------


## Magneticgravity

Bump.

----------


## araz_233

with 
Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
I had to disable auto jack detect to make it work

----------


## _cvt_

> I have a toshiba a135-s4487 and I tryed everything in this tutorial and nothing happens.
> 
> First I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
> 
> And now I tryed this post:
> 
> Somebody can help me ???? PLEASE !!!
> 
> 
> ...



*NOBODY ????*

----------


## alpreston

I tried to follow the instructions, but when using the module-assistant method, I got an error:

        ─────────┤ module-assistant, interactive mode ├─────────────┐
       │ Build of the package alsa-source failed! How do you wish to   
       │ proceed?                                                      
       │                                                               
       │       VIEW     Examine the build log file                     
       │       CONTINUE Skip and continue with the next operation      
       │       STOP     Stop processing the build commands             
       |                <Ok>                    <Cancel>               
       └────────────────────────────────────────────  ──

Examiing the log file show everything working fine until I get the following errors:

 make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'    
 make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'         
 make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                 
 /usr/bin/make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build                    
  SUBDIRS=/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver                                     
  O=/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build CPP="gcc-4.1 -E" CC="gcc-4.1"       
  modules                                                               
  make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'     
   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o                   
 In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:     
 /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:1:26: error:              
  linux/config.h: No such file or directory                 
 In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,  
                   from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:     
  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:742: error: redefinition    
  of ‘jiffies_to_msecs’                                                      
  include/linux/jiffies.h:268: error: previous definition of                 
  ‘jiffies_to_msecs’ was here                                                
  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:761: error: redefinition   
  of ‘msecs_to_jiffies’                                                      
  include/linux/jiffies.h:290: error: previous definition of                 
  ‘msecs_to_jiffies’ was here                                                
  In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,  
                   from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:     
  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function                
  ‘snd_pci_orig_save_state’:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1099: error: too many       
arguments to function ‘pci_save_state’                                     
  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function               
  ‘snd_pci_orig_restore_state’:                                             
  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1103: error: too many       
  arguments to function ‘pci_restore_state’                                  
  make[6]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1       
  make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2                  
  make[4]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2                
  make[3]: *** [modules] Error 2                                             
  make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'      
  make[2]: *** [compile] Error 2                                             
  make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                 
  make[1]: *** [build-stamp] Error 2                                         
  make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'     
  make: *** [kdist_image] Error 2  

The sound moudules I was trying to compile were virmidi and ca106

----------


## Navdeep

following comprehensive sound problem solutions guide and am an extreme noob

recieved these error messages

/home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h:721:31: error: division by zero in #if
/home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h:742:31: error: division by zero in #if
In file included from /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/sched.h:51,
                 from /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/utsname.h:35,
                 from /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/asm/elf.h:12,
                 from /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/elf.h:7,
                 from /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/module.h:15,
                 from /home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h:45,
                 from /home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/sound/driver.h:46,
                 from /home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/../alsa-kernel/core/oss/rate.c:22,
                 from rate.c:2:
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:33:3: error: #error You lose.
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:269:46: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:280:46: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:293:46: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:306:46: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if
In file included from /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux/module.h:21,
                 from /home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h:45,
                 from /home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/sound/driver.h:46,
                 from /home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/../alsa-kernel/core/oss/rate.c:22,
                 from rate.c:2:
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/asm/module.h:62:2: error: #error unknown processor family
In file included from /home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/sound/driver.h:46,
                 from /home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/../alsa-kernel/core/oss/rate.c:22,
                 from rate.c:2:
/home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h:721:31: error: division by zero in #if
/home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h:742:31: error: division by zero in #if
make[3]: *** [fastdep] Error 1
make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/acore/oss'
make[2]: *** [_sfdep_oss] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/acore'
make[1]: *** [dep] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/navdeep/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2'
make: *** [include/sndversions.h] Error 2

please help

----------


## robertmf

Following instructions for Alsa driver compilation without module-assistant.
Creative Labs Sound Blaster emu10k1
Ubuntu Fiesty 7.04

Include files break the MAKE.

???



```
make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic SUBDIRS=/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver  CPP="gcc -E" CC="gcc" modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/hwdep.o
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/sound/driver.h:46,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/hwdep.c:22:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:742: error: redefinition of jiffies_to_msecs
include/linux/jiffies.h:268: error: previous definition of jiffies_to_msecs was here
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:761: error: redefinition of msecs_to_jiffies
include/linux/jiffies.h:290: error: previous definition of msecs_to_jiffies was here
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:858,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/sound/driver.h:46,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/hwdep.c:22:
include/linux/pci.h:541: error: expected identifier or ( before numeric constant
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/sound/driver.h:46,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/hwdep.c:22:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function snd_pci_orig_save_state:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1099: error: too many arguments to function pci_save_state
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function snd_pci_orig_restore_state:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1103: error: too many arguments to function pci_restore_state
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/hwdep.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2
```

----------


## AstarothCY

Same problem as the few people above, please help.

----------


## robertmf

> Same problem as the few people above, please help.


Myself is out of time screwing around with Fiesty sound ... so my comprehensive solution is to re-install Dapper LTS.   :Popcorn:

----------


## AstarothCY

bump

----------


## dcroxton

My output sound is working fine, but I can't record anything.  I tried rebuiding ALSA from source according to the instructions in this thread (using module assistant), but the build failed.  Here are the contents of alsa-source.buildlog.*:



```
for i in control postinst postrm ; do \
		if [ -f debian/$i.orig ]; then \
			mv -f debian/$i.orig debian/$i ; \
		fi ; \
	done
rm -f control-munge
make mrproper
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
rm -f .depend *.o snd.map*
rm -f /*.ver
rm -f modules/*.o modules/*.ko
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
rm -f configure-stamp
rm -f build-stamp
/usr/bin/make -f debian/rules binary-modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
CC="gcc-4.1" ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-kernel=/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/build --with-build=/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/build --with-moddir=/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/updates/alsa --with-sequencer=yes --with-isapnp=yes --with-debug=detect --with-cards="intel8x0"
checking for gcc... gcc-4.1
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc-4.1 accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc-4.1 option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc-4.1 -E
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep
checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for inline... inline
checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes
checking whether gcc-4.1 needs -traditional... no
checking for current directory... /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver
checking cross compile... 
checking for directory with kernel source... /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/build
checking for directory with kernel build... /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/build
checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... yes
checking for kernel version... 2.6.20-15-generic
checking for built-in ALSA... no
checking for existing ALSA module... yes
checking for Red Hat kernel... auto
checking for Red Hat kernel... no
checking for SUSE kernel... auto
checking for SUSE kernel... no
checking for CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL... yes
checking to modify of kernel linux/kmod.h... no
checking for kernel linux/utsrelease.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/compiler.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/pm.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/spinlock.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/irq.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/threads.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/rwsem.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/gameport.h... yes
checking for kernel media/v4l2-dev.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h... no
Creating a dummy <linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h>...
checking for kernel linux/highmem.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/workqueue.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/dma-mapping.h... yes
checking for kernel asm/hw_irq.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/device.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/platform_device.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/jiffies.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/compat.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/adb.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/cuda.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/pmu.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/moduleparam.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/syscalls.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/firmware.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/err.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/bitmap.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/mutex.h... yes
checking for kernel module symbol versions... yes
checking for PCI support in kernel... yes
checking for I2C driver in kernel... module
checking for I2C_POWERMAC in kernel... unknown
checking for firmware loader... yes
checking for input subsystem in kernel... yes
checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/updates/alsa
checking for verbose procfs... on
checking for verbose printk... on
checking for debug level... detect
checking for ISA support in kernel... yes
checking for processor type... i586
checking for i386 machine type... default
checking for ISA DMA API... yes
checking for SMP... yes
checking for Video device support in kernel... yes
checking for ISA PnP driver in kernel... yes
checking for PnP driver in kernel... yes
checking for Kernel ISA-PnP support... yes
checking for strlcpy... no
checking for snprintf... no
checking for vsnprintf... no
checking for scnprintf... no
checking for sscanf... no
checking for vmalloc_to_page... no
checking for old kmod... yes
checking for PDE... no
checking for pci_set_consistent_dma_mask... no
checking for pci_dev_present... no
checking for msleep... no
checking for msecs_to_jiffies... no
checking for tty->count is the atomic type... no
checking for video_get_drvdata... no
checking for V4L1 layer... yes
checking for io_remap_pfn_range... no
checking for new io_remap_page_range... no
checking for kcalloc... no
checking for kstrdup... no
checking for kzalloc... no
checking for create_workqueue with flags... no
checking for saved_config_space in pci_dev... no
checking for register_sound_special_device... no
checking for driver version... 1.0.13
checking for sequencer support... yes
checking for OSS/Free emulation... yes
checking for OSS PCM plugin system inclusion... yes
checking for RTC callback support in kernel... no
checking for HPET support... yes
checking for dynamic minor numbers... no
checking for support of old API... yes
checking for Procfs support... yes
checking for USB support... yes
checking for class_simple... no
checking for old driver suspend/resume callbacks... no
checking for removal of page-reservation for nopage/mmap... no
checking for nested class_device... no
checking for PnP suspend/resume... no
checking for new unlocked/compat_ioctl... no
checking for PC-Speaker hook... no
checking for kernel PCMCIA
checking for PCMCIA support... yes
checking for PC9800 support in kernel... no
checking for parallel port support... yes
checking for power management... yes
checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... intel8x0
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating version
config.status: creating Makefile.conf
config.status: WARNING:  Makefile.conf.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting
config.status: creating snddevices
config.status: creating utils/alsa-driver.spec
config.status: creating utils/buildrpm
config.status: creating toplevel.config
config.status: creating utils/alsasound
config.status: creating utils/alsasound.posix
config.status: creating include/pci_ids_compat.h
config.status: creating include/config.h
config.status: creating include/config1.h
config.status: creating include/version.h
config.status: creating include/autoconf-extra.h
Hacking autoconf.h...
touch configure-stamp
/usr/bin/make  compile
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then \
	  ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ; \
	fi
cp -auvf include/version.h include/sound/version.h
`include/version.h' -> `include/sound/version.h'
/usr/bin/make dep
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/info.c
patching file info.c
copying file alsa-kernel/core/pcm_native.c
patching file pcm_native.c
Hunk #3 succeeded at 2815 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 2835 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 2888 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 2915 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #7 succeeded at 3006 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #8 succeeded at 3025 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #9 succeeded at 3044 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #10 succeeded at 3077 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #11 succeeded at 3110 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #12 succeeded at 3143 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #13 succeeded at 3172 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #14 succeeded at 3193 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #15 succeeded at 3211 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #16 succeeded at 3231 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #17 succeeded at 3243 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #18 succeeded at 3275 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #19 succeeded at 3341 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #20 succeeded at 3370 with fuzz 1 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #21 succeeded at 3411 (offset -32 lines).
Hunk #22 succeeded at 3561 (offset -32 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/control.c
patching file control.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1411 (offset 194 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/hwdep.c
patching file hwdep.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 309 (offset 6 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/init.c
patching file init.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 204 (offset 12 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 277 (offset 13 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/rawmidi.c
patching file rawmidi.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1297 (offset 30 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1380 with fuzz 1 (offset 30 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/sound.c
patching file sound.c
copying file alsa-kernel/core/timer.c
patching file timer.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1012 with fuzz 1 (offset 17 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1925 (offset 134 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 1970 with fuzz 2 (offset 125 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/memalloc.c
patching file memalloc.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 83 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 143 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 174 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 207 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 228 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #7 succeeded at 264 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #8 succeeded at 286 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #9 succeeded at 311 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #10 succeeded at 329 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #11 succeeded at 608 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #12 succeeded at 697 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #13 succeeded at 712 (offset -1 lines).
Hunk #14 succeeded at 746 (offset -1 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/misc.c
patching file misc.c
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/mixer_oss.c
patching file mixer_oss.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 379 with fuzz 1 (offset 2 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/pcm_oss.c
patching file pcm_oss.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 2528 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 2579 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 2702 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 3012 (offset -2 lines).
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq.c
patching file seq.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 57 (offset 6 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_clientmgr.c
patching file seq_clientmgr.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 2209 (offset 68 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 2558 with fuzz 1 (offset 89 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_memory.c
patching file seq_memory.c
Hunk #3 succeeded at 248 (offset 3 lines).
make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr'
make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr'
make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/oss/seq_oss.c
patching file seq_oss.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 189 (offset 3 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 223 with fuzz 1 (offset 3 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 326 (offset -8 lines).
make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c/other'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c/other'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401'
copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/mpu401/mpu401.c
patching file mpu401.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 30 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 46 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 64 with fuzz 2 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 92 with fuzz 2 (offset -55 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 296 (offset 49 lines).
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3'
copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/opl3/opl3_lib.c
patching file opl3_lib.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 435 (offset 2 lines).
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl4'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl4'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/pcsp'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/pcsp'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/vx'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/vx'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1816a'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1816a'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1848'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1848'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/es1688'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/es1688'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/gus'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/gus'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/msnd'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/msnd'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/wavefront'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/wavefront'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth/emux'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth/emux'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ad1889.c
patching file ad1889.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 53 with fuzz 2 (offset 1 line).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/bt87x.c
patching file bt87x.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 815 (offset 5 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 954 (offset 6 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/intel8x0.c
patching file intel8x0.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 41 (offset -2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 728 (offset -21 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 739 (offset -21 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 3052 (offset 239 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/maestro3.c
patching file maestro3.c
Hunk #5 succeeded at 2911 (offset 1 line).
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c
patching file ac97_codec.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 35 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1890 with fuzz 2 (offset 77 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 1924 with fuzz 2 (offset 78 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_bus.c
patching file ac97_bus.c
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs5535audio'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs5535audio'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_codec.c
patching file hda_codec.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 262 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 301 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 320 (offset 2 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 336 (offset 2 lines).
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/mixart'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/mixart'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/nm256'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/nm256'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/riptide'
copying file alsa-kernel/pci/riptide/riptide.c
patching file riptide.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1273 (offset 4 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 2230 (offset 4 lines).
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/riptide'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/trident'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/trident'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/vx222'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/vx222'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/codecs'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/codecs'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/core'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/core'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/fabrics'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/fabrics'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus'
make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'
make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb'
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbaudio.c
patching file usbaudio.c
Hunk #3 succeeded at 659 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 686 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 767 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 782 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #7 succeeded at 1149 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #8 succeeded at 2073 (offset 38 lines).
Hunk #9 succeeded at 2092 (offset 38 lines).
Hunk #10 succeeded at 2109 (offset 38 lines).
Hunk #11 succeeded at 2656 (offset 45 lines).
Hunk #12 succeeded at 2728 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #13 succeeded at 3013 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #14 succeeded at 3085 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #15 succeeded at 3154 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #16 succeeded at 3172 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #17 succeeded at 3186 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #18 succeeded at 3199 (offset 44 lines).
Hunk #19 succeeded at 3395 (offset 70 lines).
Hunk #20 succeeded at 3486 (offset 70 lines).
Hunk #21 succeeded at 3624 (offset 76 lines).
Hunk #22 succeeded at 3645 (offset 76 lines).
Hunk #23 succeeded at 3667 (offset 76 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmidi.c
patching file usbmidi.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 225 with fuzz 2 (offset -3 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 249 with fuzz 2 (offset -3 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 343 (offset -3 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 1363 (offset 53 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 1707 (offset 58 lines).
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmixer.c
patching file usbmixer.c
Hunk #2 succeeded at 49 (offset 1 line).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 1726 (offset 27 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 1775 (offset 27 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 1796 (offset 27 lines).
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usX2Yhwdep.c
patching file usX2Yhwdep.c
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2y.c
patching file usbusx2y.c
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2yaudio.c
patching file usbusx2yaudio.c
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usx2yhwdeppcm.c
patching file usx2yhwdeppcm.c
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'
make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
/usr/bin/make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver O=/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/build CPP="gcc-4.1 -E" CC="gcc-4.1" modules
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic'
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:1:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:742: error: redefinition of jiffies_to_msecs
include/linux/jiffies.h:268: error: previous definition of jiffies_to_msecs was here
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:761: error: redefinition of msecs_to_jiffies
include/linux/jiffies.h:290: error: previous definition of msecs_to_jiffies was here
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function snd_pci_orig_save_state:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1099: error: too many arguments to function pci_save_state
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function snd_pci_orig_restore_state:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1103: error: too many arguments to function pci_restore_state
make[6]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1
make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
make[4]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
make[3]: *** [modules] Error 2
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic'
make[2]: *** [compile] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make[1]: *** [build-stamp] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make: *** [kdist_image] Error 2
```

Sincerely,
Derek

----------


## robertmf

Right.  My build also failed.

----------


## AstarothCY

haha.. so many people, same problem, when do you think the Ubuntu experts will start paying attention?

----------


## robertmf

> haha.. so many people, same problem, when do you think the Ubuntu experts will start paying attention?


RSN   :Smile: 

My understanding is Ubuntu Feisty developers changed the audio/sound .obj compile structure.  Late October should see Gutsy release.

----------


## AstarothCY

Is there any module we could upgrade to the current Gutsy version? I already did this with a HALD module and it fixed a huge issue. Do you know exactly which packages are relevant?

----------


## dcroxton

I also hoped Gutsy might help my problem...but I couldn't upgrade because "A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade."  I really hope they get that fixed by the time Gutsy goes public.

Sincerely,
Derek

----------


## robertmf

> Is there any module we could upgrade to the current Gutsy version? I already did this with a HALD module and it fixed a huge issue. Do you know exactly which packages are relevant?



https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubu...p-audio-jumble

----------


## AstarothCY

That's not quite what I meant but anyway I upgraded to the Gutsy version of build-essential and the error is exactly the same.

----------


## robertmf

..umm..  :Confused:  well I don't have influence/pipeline into the developers;  but I would think from all the posts floating around about sound/audio problems in Feisty that the developers would have picked up on the problem ...   :Sad: 

For the present, then, I am sticking with Dapper LTS until I start to read positive audio/sound posts ... whether that be Gutsy or a later version.

----------


## doom27

ok so my sounds woasn't working and i did this last night, worked fine, but now it won't work again, i did the whole process over and it still won't work, wtf, please someone help me, everything seems to be fine, i don't understand why this won't work anymore

----------


## robertmf

> ok so my sounds woasn't working and i did this last night, worked fine, but now it won't work again, i did the whole process over and it still won't work, wtf, please someone help me, everything seems to be fine, i don't understand why this won't work anymore


If you are using Feisty/7.04 then you will have to get in line for "help"  :Smile:

----------


## robertmf

This suggests a fresh install of Feisy ...
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...ts/PlayingDVDs

I have not tried this yet, but will appreciate feedback from anyone who does the fresh install

Also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto


 :Guitar:

----------


## AstarothCY

Well a fresh install is not a solution, it is avoiding finding a solution and is not acceptable as far as I'm concerned.

I am going to try to upgrade to Gutsy.

----------


## robertmf

Hey, don't shoot the messenger LOLOL Why not ?  What else do you have to do on a Saturday morning ?  :LOL:

----------


## robertmf

> I am going to try to upgrade to Gutsy.


That might do the trick - bearing in mind the RC isn't due for another month or so.  You might want to follow the restricted codecs instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...ts/PlayingDVDs  and 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto

Feedback will be interesting  :Smile:

----------


## AstarothCY

Well, I am on Gutsy, upgrade went just fine, but still no sound. Something very strange happened; I was in Amarok, playing an mp3 and playing around with settings, and when I changed my speaker configuration to 5.1 I heard one very short sound (the sound of a MIDI metronome actually) and that was it, no more sound after that. I tried changing the speaker conf again but nothing. Bizarre.

I am going to now do a restart and then try to rebuild ALSA.

----------


## robertmf

> Well, I am on Gutsy, upgrade went just fine, but still no sound ... I am going to now do a restart and then try to rebuild ALSA.


Perhaps best to do a complete new install for Gutsy rather than the upgrade ?
From my end, there's now no telling how many bits and pieces of misconfiguration there are in my Feisty installation.

----------


## AstarothCY

Here's some output, enjoy!

 cat /proc/asound/Audigy/emu10k1


```
EMU10K1

Card                  : Audigy
Internal TRAM (words) : 0x2000
External TRAM (words) : 0x0

Effect Send Routing   :
Ch0: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch1: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch2: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch3: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch4: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch5: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch6: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=0, F=0, G=0, H=0
Ch7: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=0, F=0, G=0, H=0
Ch8: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=0, F=0, G=0, H=0
Ch9: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch10: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch11: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch12: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch13: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch14: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch15: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch16: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch17: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch18: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch19: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch20: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch21: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch22: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch23: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch24: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch25: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch26: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch27: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch28: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch29: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch30: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch31: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch32: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch33: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch34: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch35: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch36: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch37: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch38: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch39: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch40: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch41: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch42: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch43: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch44: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch45: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch46: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch47: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch48: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch49: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch50: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch51: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch52: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch53: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch54: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch55: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch56: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch57: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch58: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch59: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch60: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch61: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch62: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63
Ch63: A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=63, F=63, G=63, H=63

Captured FX Outputs   :
  Output 32 [FXBUS2_0]
  Output 33 [FXBUS2_1]
  Output 34 [FXBUS2_2]
  Output 35 [FXBUS2_3]
  Output 36 [FXBUS2_4]
  Output 37 [FXBUS2_5]
  Output 38 [FXBUS2_6]
  Output 39 [FXBUS2_7]
  Output 40 [FXBUS2_8]
  Output 41 [FXBUS2_9]
  Output 42 [FXBUS2_10]
  Output 43 [FXBUS2_11]
  Output 44 [FXBUS2_12]
  Output 45 [FXBUS2_13]
  Output 46 [FXBUS2_14]
  Output 47 [FXBUS2_15]

All FX Outputs        :
  Output 00 [Digital Front Left]
  Output 01 [Digital Front Right]
  Output 02 [Digital Center]
  Output 03 [Digital LEF]
  Output 04 [Headphone Left]
  Output 05 [Headphone Right]
  Output 06 [Digital Rear Left]
  Output 07 [Digital Rear Right]
  Output 08 [Front Left]
  Output 09 [Front Right]
  Output 10 [Center]
  Output 11 [LFE]
  Output 12 [???]
  Output 13 [???]
  Output 14 [Rear Left]
  Output 15 [Rear Right]
  Output 16 [AC97 Front Left]
  Output 17 [AC97 Front Right]
  Output 18 [ADC Caputre Left]
  Output 19 [ADC Capture Right]
  Output 20 [???]
  Output 21 [???]
  Output 22 [???]
  Output 23 [???]
  Output 24 [???]
  Output 25 [???]
  Output 26 [???]
  Output 27 [???]
  Output 28 [???]
  Output 29 [???]
  Output 30 [???]
  Output 31 [???]
  Output 32 [FXBUS2_0]
  Output 33 [FXBUS2_1]
  Output 34 [FXBUS2_2]
  Output 35 [FXBUS2_3]
  Output 36 [FXBUS2_4]
  Output 37 [FXBUS2_5]
  Output 38 [FXBUS2_6]
  Output 39 [FXBUS2_7]
  Output 40 [FXBUS2_8]
  Output 41 [FXBUS2_9]
  Output 42 [FXBUS2_10]
  Output 43 [FXBUS2_11]
  Output 44 [FXBUS2_12]
  Output 45 [FXBUS2_13]
  Output 46 [FXBUS2_14]
  Output 47 [FXBUS2_15]
  Output 48 [FXBUS2_16]
  Output 49 [FXBUS2_17]
  Output 50 [FXBUS2_18]
  Output 51 [FXBUS2_19]
  Output 52 [FXBUS2_20]
  Output 53 [FXBUS2_21]
  Output 54 [FXBUS2_22]
  Output 55 [FXBUS2_23]
  Output 56 [FXBUS2_24]
  Output 57 [FXBUS2_25]
  Output 58 [FXBUS2_26]
  Output 59 [FXBUS2_27]
  Output 60 [FXBUS2_28]
  Output 61 [FXBUS2_29]
  Output 62 [FXBUS2_30]
  Output 63 [FXBUS2_31]
```

----------


## robertmf

So up did an upgrade to Gutsy and then compiled the latest and greatest ALSA to get sound ? :Guitar:

----------


## AstarothCY

Uh, no, I still don't have sound. In fact I am in a much worse situation because my video doesn't work properly (I have an ATI) and my mouse wheel doesn't work either.

----------


## robertmf

> Uh, no, I still don't have sound. In fact I am in a much worse situation because my video doesn't work properly (I have an ATI) and my mouse wheel doesn't work either.



 :LOL:   You shudda cudda wudda done a fresh install ... I guess you will now  :Smile: )

----------


## rcrook

Hi,

I just finished struggling with an issue I have been having with multiple cards.

Well in fact it is a problem I was having with a built in card and a USB headset.

The general config I was attempting to achieve was to have the USB Headset as the default sound card for all applications. The Headset is a Microsoft Livechat LX-3000 and the On-Board card in the HP Compaq 6715b laptop is an HDA ATI SB card.

The Headset has volume control buttons and a mute button. The Volume Buttons are + and - buttons and actually control the "Master" Volume control on the PC not the volume of the headset directly. Now while the Headset is the only card on the system thats fine, but when there is other cards on the system it will control the "default" cards volume not necessarily that of the headset.

This was my dilemma, the default card was set to the on-board ATI SB card.

To set the headset to the default card here is what I did:

in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:

I set the index of the snd-card-usb to 0

I then deleted the /var/lib/alsa/asound.state file and disabled both /etc/rc0.d/K50alsa-util and /etc/rc5.d/K50alsa-utils files and rebooted the system

(This step is to prevent the "current" alsa config from being used on reboot)

once the system has been rebooted, re-enable both K50alsa-utils files again.

The USB headset was then setup as the default. Then I set the "Speaker" control as the master under Kmix. (This enables the volume controls on the headset to control the volume of the headset.)

the final thing I did was to create a custom .asoundrc file (shown below) specifically to let TeamSpeak work with the headset.

After all that, the sound for my laptop is working as I want it... all sounds come through the headset but I can direct it through the on-board sound card using the plughw:SB directive in the amarok xine engine config or the KDE sound hardware config.

Here is the .asoundrc file I use in my home directory for TeamSpeak and other OSS based applications.



```
pcm.card0 {
        type hw
        card 0
        mmap_emulation true
}

pcm.!playback {
   type dmix # dmix plugin for mixing the output
   ipc_key 1234 # an uniqe number
   slave {
      pcm "card0"
      period_time 0
      period_size 1024
      buffer_size 8192
      rate 44100
   }
bindings {
   0 0
   1 1 }
}

pcm.!capture {
        type dsnoop     # dsnoop plugin for input
        ipc_key 5678    # another uniqe number
       slave {
        pcm "card0"
        period_time 0
        period_size 1024
        rate 44100
        }
}
pcm.!duplex {
   type asym
   playback.pcm "playback"
   capture.pcm "capture"
}

pcm.!default {
   type plug
   slave.pcm "duplex"
}

pcm.!dsp {
   type plug
   slave.pcm "duplex"
}
ctl.!mixer0 {
   type hw
   card 0
}
```

I hope this helps someone..

Regards

Randall.

----------


## questpro

> Hi,
> ...........
> I hope this helps someone..
> 
> Regards
> 
> Randall.



Do you get the sound when you play something in the web browser? Ex: www.youtube.com

Is there anybody giving right directions for this. 

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: I use C-media headset. I can switch the sound output between the headset and laptop speakers. But, recently after I installed ALSA drivers from fresh kernel, there is no sound coming out from the browser even without the headset.

----------


## S.S.S.P5

wondering if you could shine a little light on this for me the card is a creative sb0200, and it has zero function. 

it goes fine up untill this point....


james@james-desktop:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1$ sudo ./configure --with kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=emu10k1 --with-oss=yes
sudo: ./configure: command not found
james@james-desktop:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1$ 

im kinda new still so go easy on me

----------


## S.S.S.P5

ok, ok,ok, so i figured out that sudo ./config wont start the proper file. so could someone please tell me what Im subposed to be typing in here. the rest of the directions were good i need the emu10k1 driver

----------


## S.S.S.P5

anybody out there?

----------


## davedosch

I have a very similar problem that I've tracked down to being a weird result from ALSA.  It knows that my C-media USB Audio is there.  It just can't open it.  Anything that doesn't use ALSA but talks to the USB audio directly works.


ddosch@ddosch-desktop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 1: default [PnP Audio Device        ], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
ddosch@ddosch-desktop:~$ alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

----------


## tribble222

Here is how I solved my problem, in case this helps someone.

My sound worked for a long time but then recently broke for no apparent reason.  I have an Audigy card and output everything through the digital co-ax output to my receiver.  Somehow my computer got stuck in "spdif passthrough mode" and so my receiver was expecting a DD signal to decode.  This meant I could have audio for dvds but nothing else would go through.

The only way I was able to fix it was by following the "Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel" part of the guide.  The first time I followed the guide it didn't work but the second time I rebooted immediately after purging alsa-utils, linux-sound-base, etc.  I also purged alsa-oss but I'm not sure if it made a difference.  Then when it booted back up I installed everything again and rebooted.  Now everything is back to normal.

Thanks for the guide!

----------


## tribble222

> wondering if you could shine a little light on this for me the card is a creative sb0200, and it has zero function. 
> 
> it goes fine up untill this point....
> 
> 
> james@james-desktop:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1$ sudo ./configure --with kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=emu10k1 --with-oss=yes
> sudo: ./configure: command not found
> james@james-desktop:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1$ 
> 
> im kinda new still so go easy on me


Make sure the directory you are in contains a file named "configure" before you run the ./configure

If that doesn't help, maybe check out this page I found by searching the forums here for "./configure: command not found"

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412310

You could also try removing "sudo" from the command.  It should still work that way.

----------


## robertmf

> Is there anybody giving right directions for this ?



The answer seems to be rather problematic for the SB emu10k chipset.    :Confused:

----------


## AstarothCY

I'm a little surprised that the problem still exists in Gutsy so close to the release... if no-one is paying attention, is Gutsy going to be released with this gigantic issue unresolved?

----------


## S.S.S.P5

I made another post in this forum in regards to what exactly was going on with my sound card, long long long story short, tried the card in the xp box, it told me it wasnt working, retuned it for a different one, and now it shos up in the lspci as this 

00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
        Subsystem: Creative Labs CT4780 SBLive! Value
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20
        I/O ports at cc00 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 0a)
        Subsystem: Creative Labs Gameport Joystick
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: C.P. Technology Co. Ltd CN-AG92E
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21
        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        I/O ports at a800 [size=256]
        Memory at dfef0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Expansion ROM at dfec0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>


thats a little better no? lol- Im gonna try and install it now, would apreciate any help if possible, ive been at this for almost a week now- will post with outcome!

----------


## questpro

> The answer seems to be rather problematic for the SB emu10k chipset.


I am using AMD Turion64 with ATI graphics card. I dont know which chipset is on board.  I installed ALSA drivers from fresh kernel. 

When I first configured my USB headset I did enjoy my sound in the browser as well. But now its broken with no apparent reason. 

I already installed the drivers from fresh kernel. So what would be the next step to get the sound from the browser? 

Do we need to set anything in the browser options? I am using opera browser.

Any ideas??!!

----------


## saltedfish

hey, I posted in another thread but I'll post it here since no one seems to read my posts  :Sad: 

I have this wierd ticking sound that plays constantly in the background, whether sound is playing or not. I like to have my earbuds in, but this tapping sound is greatly irritating. I know its not my earbuds, cause my regular speakers make the noise too.

thanks in advance

----------


## jspangler

I just got my SB Live Value to work by running:



```
sudo rmmod snd-emu10k1-synth
```



```
sudo rmmod snd-emu10k1
```

I don't know if that will work for anybody else, but I am also using the snd-emu10k1x module, and I guess they were interfering. Does anybody know how to make the snd-emu10k1 modules not automatically load?

----------


## jspangler

Figured it out. I posted the following in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file:

#Causes problems with sound card
blacklist snd-emu10k1-synth
blacklist snd-emu10k1

----------


## robertmf

> I just got my SB Live Value to work by running:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo rmmod snd-emu10k1-synth
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


..umm.. well this is different.  I'll give it a try.   Now, how about ALSA ?  Did you compile using the instructions at the top of this thread ?

----------


## jspangler

No I didn't compile. I actually figured this out while trying to figure out how to make the drivers build. I was getting similar build problems to everybody else.

----------


## robertmf

> No I didn't compile. I actually figured this out while trying to figure out how to make the drivers build. I was getting similar build problems to everybody else.


... and are you using XINE or GStreamer ?

Thanks in advance for another sound plan of attack  :Smile:

----------


## jspangler

This was a new install of linux. At the time I was doing this, I was using the default gstreamer.

----------


## devosion

I just received these errors while running the alsa-driver compilation section when I ran the make command. Please help, my sound stopped working after I updated ubuntu.

In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:1:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:742: error: redefinition of ‘jiffies_to_msecs’
include/linux/jiffies.h:268: error: previous definition of ‘jiffies_to_msecs’ was here
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:761: error: redefinition of ‘msecs_to_jiffies’
include/linux/jiffies.h:290: error: previous definition of ‘msecs_to_jiffies’ was here
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function ‘snd_pci_orig_save_state’:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1099: error: too many arguments to function ‘pci_save_state’
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function ‘snd_pci_orig_restore_state’:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1103: error: too many arguments to function ‘pci_restore_state’
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2

----------


## robertmf

> This was a new install of linux. At the time I was doing this, I was using the default gstreamer.


Okay.  Thanks.  Looks like that's what I have to do.  Fresh install and and go with default gStreamer;  avoiding ALSA.

----------


## robertmf

> I just received these errors while running the alsa-driver compilation section when I ran the make command. Please help, my sound stopped working after I updated ubuntu.


You and everybody else  :Razz:    Look for "jspangler" posts and other links to help.ubuntu sound topics here.  

Seems to be do a fresh install of Feisty using the default gStreamer;  avoiding ALSA.  This is what I'll try on company time during the workweek when I have a liinux box.

----------


## Manible

My sound stopped working when I updated the kernel, it still recognizes my my soundcard, I think, but playback won't work.

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

-and-

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI (rev 80) (prog-if 82 [Master PriP])
        Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Unknown device 0367
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 8410 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio
        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

Its not muted, I dunno what to do now, can anyone suggest anything?

----------


## fadastic

I had my sound set up correctly (have multiple sound cards), but now, for some reason Ubuntu is not loading up the sound card I want to use. When I got to the volume control and click on File > Change Device only 2 devices (Nvidia and Realtek) out of 3 show. The third device that I want to use is my SB Audigy 2 card.

Here is what I get when I type in lspci -v:


```
05:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy 2 ZS (SB0350)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 12
        I/O ports at 8000 [size=64]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

05:06.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 04)
        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game Port
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
        I/O ports at 8400 [size=8]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

05:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20
        Memory at d400e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        Memory at d4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```

And aplay -l :


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: CK804 [NVidia CK804], device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia CK804]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CK804 [NVidia CK804], device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia CK804 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Here is the contents of my alsa-base file:


```
# autoloader aliases
install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above generic modules
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-ioctl32 ; : ; }
install snd-pcm /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-pcm $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-pcm-oss ; : ; }
install snd-mixer /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-mixer $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --Qb snd-mixer-oss ; : ; }
install snd-seq /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-seq $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq-midi ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-oss ; : ; }

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above sound card driver modules
install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-emu10k1-synth ; }
install snd-via82xx /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-via82xx $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }

# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb saa7134-alsa ; : ; }

# Load snd-seq for devices that don't have hardware midi;
#   Ubuntu #26283, #43682, #56005; works around Ubuntu #34831 for
#   non-Creative Labs PCI hardware
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }
# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
options snd-bt87x index=-2
options cx88-alsa index=-2
options saa7134-alsa index=-2
options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
options snd-usb-audio index=-2
options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
# Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci
options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388

options snd-emu10k1 index=0
options snd-intel8x0 index=1
options snd-mpu401 index=2
```

And I have it set in my modules file to load up the emu10k1 driver (though it doesn't seem to load):


```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

fuse
lp
sbp2
snd-emu10k1
```

Any help would be appreciated.

Actually, I think I got it to work. Turns out I was using the wrong driver...although it's odd because I was using the driver Ubuntu detected initially before the card "disappeared" from the list.

----------


## saltedfish

no ideas what my problem is? I see everyone else seems to be getting help, and I'm getting a little frustrated...

----------


## dcroxton

> no ideas what my problem is? I see everyone else seems to be getting help, and I'm getting a little frustrated...


Don't feel bad; I've been ignored in several forums.  :Smile:

----------


## saltedfish

> Don't feel bad; I've been ignored in several forums.


well...  i guess that makes me feel better.. but it doesnt help answer my question. Thanks anyways... -_-

----------


## robertmf

> This was a new install of linux. At the time I was doing this, I was using the default gstreamer.



Feisty with SB EMU10K1 sound card.

"sound" is now on atleast for the system after I did a fresh install.  Next, I will install the CODECS, incl. MEDIBUNTU and what audio & video will play (in Totem).

----------


## jspangler

I didn't have any problem installing totem-xine or any other codecs or medibuntu downloads.

----------


## robertmf

> I didn't have any problem installing totem-xine or any other codecs or medibuntu downloads.


My (IMO) reasonable **goal** is to have the 'puter speakers output dvd, cd, AND system sounds --- just like I had in  MS Windows.  
With totem-zine are you getting it all ?    

I hope this default Ubuntu gStreamer isn't mutually exclusive;  i.e., you can have cd but not .avi or you can have system beeps but not hear a dvd.  etc.

----------


## jspangler

> My (IMO) reasonable **goal** is to have the 'puter speakers output dvd, cd, AND system sounds --- just like I had in  MS Windows.  
> With totem-zine are you getting it all ?    
> 
> I hope this default Ubuntu gStreamer isn't mutually exclusive;  i.e., you can have cd but not .avi or you can have system beeps but not hear a dvd.  etc.


Well, once I got the conflict fixed, my sound worked for all features, regardless of whether I was using gstreamer or xine.

----------


## robertmf

> Well, once I got the conflict fixed, my sound worked for all features, regardless of whether I was using gstreamer or xine.


Please, what sound card are you using ? ... and what is your sound server set to in SYS -> PREFS -> SOUND ?

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
RE : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/De...gSoundProblems

Note a bit better than 1/2 down the file :

 _A word about compatibility: even though most sound cards are claimed to be SoundBlaster compatible, very few currently sold cards are compatible enough to work with the Linux SoundBlaster driver. [1]_ 
>>>>

Troubleshooting ALSA : http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting

----------


## WileECoyote

OK, after installing from a fresh kernel, I was frustrated to find sound still not working.

Don't forget to go to system ->preference->sound  and try out different settings.   This only worked AFTER I installed a fresh kernel. 

Thanks for the solutions guide. It's a life saver.

----------


## jspangler

I'm using an SB Live! Value, with the standard ALSA settings. I originally played with the sound settings to see if another sound server would work, but once I did some other stuff, ALSA worked fine.

----------


## AstarothCY

> I'm using an SB Live! Value, with the standard ALSA settings. I originally played with the sound settings to see if another sound server would work, but once I did some other stuff, ALSA worked fine.


What was the point of even posting that? What other stuff did you do?

----------


## robertmf

> I'm using an SB Live! Value, with the standard ALSA settings. I originally played with the sound settings to see if another sound server would work, but *once I did some other stuff, ALSA worked fine*.



Yeaahhhhh ... like, what "other stuff"   ... Huh ?????   :LOL:

----------


## jspangler

Sorry, I should have been a bit more specific. Specifically, I was referring to the post above by "other stuff".




> I just got my SB Live Value to work by running:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo rmmod snd-emu10k1-synth
> ```
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## robertmf

Amazing.  When I do 

```
sudo rmmod snd-emu10k1
```

 the terminal tells me the emu10k1 is 'in use".

----------


## jspangler

> Amazing.  When I do 
> 
> ```
> sudo rmmod snd-emu10k1
> ```
> 
>  the terminal tells me the emu10k1 is 'in use".


As I recall, when I ran lspci -v, it showed my soundcard using emu10k1x, and I realized that the emu10k1 modules were installed.

----------


## robertmf

Yes.  That's what is puzzling to me.  The system tells me AOK but I'm not getting any sound - nary a sys beep ....  and yes I'm "unmuted" and have the speakers turned on   :Confused:    The next boot, I'll look at the BIOS and see about disabling the EMU10K1 and using the listed SIGMATel OSS mixer instead of ALSA ....

----------


## jspangler

Try doing a search for other modules that could conflict (for example, snd-emu10k1x) with:



```
lsmod | grep -i *snd
```

and then try to disable those. Just a thought.

----------


## robertmf

> Try doing a search for other modules that could conflict (for example, snd-emu10k1x) with:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> lsmod | grep -i *snd
> ```
> 
> and then try to disable those. Just a thought.


The grep returns nada, HOWEVER, I did remember somewhere aliong the line about changing PREFS->SOUND to [MULTICHANNEL] from [AUTO].   Running the [TEST] gives me the pink sound.   So if it's not right on, then I'm close.  Also, am using XINE instead of gStreamer.
  :Guitar:

----------


## jspangler

Sorry, wrong command. Try:



```
lsmod | grep -i snd*
```

----------


## robertmf

> Sorry, wrong command. Try:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> lsmod | grep -i snd*
> ```


Ah, well that gets a nice long list.   Please, do you know how to id conflicts and then get rid of them ?



```
 lsmod | grep -i snd*
snd_opl3_lib           11520  0 
snd_sb16_dsp           11776  0 
snd_sb16_csp           20480  0 
snd_sb_common          17792  2 snd_sb16_dsp,snd_sb16_csp
snd_mpu401_uart         9472  0 
snd_emux_synth         35456  0 
snd_seq_virmidi         7936  1 snd_emux_synth
snd_seq_midi_emul       7680  1 snd_emux_synth
snd_emu10k1           121248  1 
snd_ac97_codec         98464  1 snd_emu10k1
ac97_bus                3200  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm_oss            44544  0 
snd_mixer_oss          17408  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                79876  4 snd_sb16_dsp,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_page_alloc         10888  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm
snd_util_mem            5760  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1
snd_hwdep               9988  4 snd_opl3_lib,snd_sb16_csp,snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1
snd_seq_dummy           4740  0 
snd_seq_oss            32896  0 
snd_seq_midi            9600  0 
snd_rawmidi            25472  4 snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      8448  3 snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                52592  9 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              23684  4 snd_opl3_lib,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          9100  8 snd_opl3_lib,snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
snd                    54020  20 snd_opl3_lib,snd_sb16_dsp,snd_sb16_csp,snd_sb_common,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
soundcore               8672  1 snd
```

----------


## jspangler

Hmm, try:



```
sudo rmmod snd_sb16_dsp
```



```
sudo rmmod snd_sb16_csp
```

If it works, see post above about blacklisting modules to make it work after reboot.

----------


## robertmf

:LOL:   I now have sound ..................................................  .......  DoH.   The speakers plug was in the wrong jack.  HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHH   Still, in addition to having the alsamixer/volume un-muted and having the speakers turned on, this may be another neophyte problemo, eh wot  :Smile:

----------


## AstarothCY

You're joking, right? Please say you're joking.

----------


## robertmf

> You're joking, right? Please say you're joking.


hahahahahahahahahahahaha I wish I were.   Really.  If you don't have any sound to begin with, then it's easy to stick it into the wrong  **trust me on this**.   

Everything said I had sound.  So I moved the speakers to another box with XP.  The speakers worked and then when I went to plug them back into the linux box I had this epiphany to try the other jacks.  Whadda ya know but VOILA'    :Guitar: 

i'm getting every sound now using totem-xine and VLC.  Couldn't get mplayer or totem to work (BTW Feisty mencoder is broken).

----------


## jspangler

:Popcorn:  :Popcorn:  Nice

----------


## AstarothCY

Well sadly I'm not lucky enough to make silly mistakes like that, which means that I just have a problem with my sound. I've taken the Audigy out and am now using the onboard audio chip which happens to be terrible, and for some reason i can only get sound out of one app at a time, which also causes terrible crashing if i try to do otherwise.

----------


## robertmf

> Nice



You seem to know the multimedia terminal line well.   What are you using for a reference(s) ?

I have a linux reference, but the commands are listed alphabetically - what I need is something that   has the cmds by functional section;  much like synaptic or the Applications->menu does.

----------


## jspangler

> Well sadly I'm not lucky enough to make silly mistakes like that, which means that I just have a problem with my sound. I've taken the Audigy out and am now using the onboard audio chip which happens to be terrible, and for some reason i can only get sound out of one app at a time, which also causes terrible crashing if i try to do otherwise.


At this point, you might want to consider waiting nine days till the release of Gutsy, which might fix some of these problems.

----------


## jspangler

> You seem to know the multimedia terminal line well.   What are you using for a reference(s) ?
> 
> I have a linux reference, but the commands are listed alphabetically - what I need is something that   has the cmds by functional section;  much like synaptic or the Applications->menu does.


I don't use any references. Most of my multimedia commands I learned through a close reading of most of this thread. I should get a reference though  :Wink: .

----------


## robertmf

> At this point, you might want to consider waiting nine days till the release of Gutsy, which might fix some of these problems.


My first version of Ubuntu was 'dapper' LTS;  then I skipped 'edgy' and am now on 'feisty'.  What I am considering is hanging onto 'feisty' until the next LTS comes out and then just updating as the LTSs are released, rather than the - seemingly banged out - interim releases.

----------


## AstarothCY

> At this point, you might want to consider waiting nine days till the release of Gutsy, which might fix some of these problems.


Yeah that's what I'm doing. I'm running the Gutsy Beta right now so it's not really looking very rosy, I also have video issues (ATI, what do you expect), but everything works fine when I boot off the live cd so I'll just do a clean reinstall as soon as Gutsy is released. I am a bit worried that it will be impossible for people to upgrade though if upgrading to the beta breaks so many things (while running the live cd is fine) and I don't think people will be very happy if they are told that they can't get Gutsy unless they reinstall.

----------


## Tuxaby

My card shows up and the driver is available, but I have no sound. It does not show up in the modules file to load it so I tried  to edit my modules file (snd-via82xx).  I open with "sudo nano /etc/modules" and edit the file, but have been unable to find a way to save it.  Or is "One final step. Go onto Saving Sound Settings"  in the "How To" how it is done?    Thanks, Lee

----------


## k17s0s

Hi there... I got a couple of minor problems in my laptop...it's a toshiba A200-1M8, with an intel hda card...( ALC268 )
I'm using gutsy, with the alsa driver upgraded to 1.0.15rc3... 1.0.14 that comes with gutsy couldn't see the headphones and internal mic...

One problem that came up in 1.0.15rc3 is that now the volume dial on the laptop controls the headphones volume instead of the master...well actually there's no master, just pcm...

The other thing is that muting any channel doesn't have any effect (i think i've seen this mentioned a lot of times...didn't see a solution though)

...any ideas? is there a workaround for any of these?

----------


## jspangler

I believe the save command in nano is ctrl-o.

----------


## jspangler

> Yeah that's what I'm doing. I'm running the Gutsy Beta right now so it's not really looking very rosy, I also have video issues (ATI, what do you expect), but everything works fine when I boot off the live cd so I'll just do a clean reinstall as soon as Gutsy is released. I am a bit worried that it will be impossible for people to upgrade though if upgrading to the beta breaks so many things (while running the live cd is fine) and I don't think people will be very happy if they are told that they can't get Gutsy unless they reinstall.


Yeah, that would seriously suck.

----------


## Manible

Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'

I lost sound with the new Kernel, I went to test the sound preferences with OSS and got this error, can anyone give me a tip or two?

----------


## Eudaimonia

I have just upgraded from  7.04 LiveCD and updated 122 elements leaving my sound nowhere to be found. 
Tried the guide without success.

Tried sudo vlc (just moved from XP...) and this it the message I got:
v@Vidars:~$ sudo vlc
VLC media player 0.8.6 Janus
starting VLC root wrapper... using UID 1002 (v)
ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver return                      ed error: No such device
ALSA lib confmisc.c:391:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned er                      ror: No such device
ALSA lib confmisc.c:1070:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned err                      or: No such device
ALSA lib conf.c:3968:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
ALSA lib pcm.c:2145:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
[00000354] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
[00000354] main audio output error: couldn't find a filter for the conversion
[00000354] main audio output error: couldn't create audio output pipeline
Modinfo:
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko
alias:          char-major-14-*
license:        GPL
author:         Alan Cox
description:    Core sound module
srcversion:     45750F13477CBA5B6F36F46
depends:
vermagic:       2.6.20-16-generic SMP mod_unload 586
aplay:
aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
lspci:
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0888
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
        Memory at fe8f8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0
:confused:BIOS-problem?:confused:

Sry, I'm a total Linuxnoob

----------


## robertmf

Did you go through the how-to in post #1 of this thread ?...

----------


## Eudaimonia

> Did you go through the how-to in post #1 of this thread ?...


Yup. The module assistant won't complete the alsa-source install.
but I don't know where to find the logfile to post it here...

----------


## ian@thirdman.tv

I also have an old SB16 so I liked the look of this but every time I try and follow the 'gedit' line then attempt to save i get a message saying I don't have the rights to save.  What might I be doing wrong?

snd-sb16to /etc/modules then create a new file: 
Code:
gedit /etc/modprobe.d/soundand enter this line: 
Code:
options snd-sb16 isapnp=0 port=0x220 irq=5 dma8=1 dma16=5
Code:
sudo update-modules

----------


## jspangler

You need to type:

gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/soundand

----------


## jspangler

> Yup. The module assistant won't complete the alsa-source install.
> but I don't know where to find the logfile to post it here...


Check in /var/log somewhere. It sounds like you're having a lot of the same problems as everybody else.

----------


## ian@thirdman.tv

> You need to type:
> 
> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/soundand


Many thanks......I now have a functional vintage SB16!

----------


## dinub1

LordRaiden: I think that is a very comprehensive fix/solution. Thanks for your input.

----------


## evillan

The sound on my Fujitsu Siemens AMILO Pro V3205 worked a couple of days ago, but now it is dead. 
"aplay -l "outputs


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

so it should be alright, right? I upgraded to 7.10 five days ago, and the sound worked at that time (IIRC). 
Could it be a hardware problem and how do I find out?

Thanks.

----------


## peruvianllama

Wonderful guide, it helped a lot with my own problems with an "Audigy 2 Value" card on Gutsy!

Two thoughts for further improvement:

1) In my own stupidity, after doing all the useful things mentioned in this guide, when things were almost-but-not-quite-working, I almost forgot to try toggling the "Analog/Digital Output jack" switch. This has been mentioned elsewhere as a potential problem that I believe is specific to Creative Audigy cards.

2) Again in my own stupidity, I didn't realize at first that changing things like /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base required a restart of the _whole system_. I was naively trying to simply do /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart, and then wondered why nothing seemed to be working.

Again, great job, and thanks!

----------


## fancyydk

Excellent guide! Thank you!

----------


## Helbo15

now I've been following this really good guide however I've only been able to establish that I have one onboard soundcard with this information 


```
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P4P800 Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]
        I/O ports at ee80 [size=64]
        Memory at febffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
        Memory at febff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```

and I can get this to working no problem  :Smile:  

But with this card I can't even get it close to working   :Sad:  could anyone tell me what to do with this info about the card when I can't find any drivers to it (


```
02:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Unknown device 3130:4114
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 23
        I/O ports at df80 [size=32]
        I/O ports at d800 [size=128]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```

I read some other place that some soundcard with a envy24 chipset is combitable with the ice1724 drive however it does not seem to be in my case  :Sad:  can any help me  :Sad:  ?

----------


## Tuxoid

I see what the problem is (I don't know the solution :Sad:  ) But now trying step 1 of both "Getting the alsa drivers fresh kernel" and "alsa compilation". Both give the error:



```
Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
```

I downloaded and attempted to install it with the install script included. After installing, in System > Preferences > Sound, under the Device box, There was only one device, when before the install, there was at least 5 different devices. The one device was labeled "ALC880 Analog". Aside from only having one Device to choose from, after the driver install, the only audio that worked, was the small sample file that came with the driver package. I thought something was (well, obviously :Smile:  ) wrong, so I stupidly tried to install a package of alsa drivers that came in the same master package. I will list some other terminal stuff I tried:



```
mike@Mike:/$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
```



```
mike@Mike:/$ alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

My Hardware (Just in-case it's important)


```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
        Memory at d8200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
        I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]
        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at d8300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Memory at d8280000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        Memory at d8540000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
        Memory behind bridge: d4000000-d5ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000d1ffffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff
        Memory behind bridge: d6000000-d7ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d2000000-00000000d3ffffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: d8100000-d81fffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
        I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
        I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
        I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
        Memory at d8544000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=56
        I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff
        Memory behind bridge: d8000000-d80fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000050000000-0000000053ffffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 1810 [size=16]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at 18e0 [size=32]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Agere Systems ET-131x PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
        Memory at d4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2M]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at d0000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1000
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        Memory at d8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

06:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 19
        Memory at d8006000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Bus: primary=06, secondary=07, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=176
        Memory window 0: 50000000-53fff000 (prefetchable)
        Memory window 1: 54000000-57fff000
        I/O window 0: 00004000-000040ff
        I/O window 1: 00004400-000044ff
        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

06:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
        Memory at d8005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

06:00.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 57, IRQ 19
        Memory at d8004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

06:00.3 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
        Subsystem: LG Electronics, Inc. Unknown device 0059
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 57, IRQ 19
        Memory at d8005800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```

----------


## Tuxoid

Fixed it. Alsamixer was keeping my sound card hostage, so to sat :Smile:

----------


## jwogradyjr

Hello,

I have gone through all of the steps...........
and I am still not able to get the sound card to work properly.  I know the speakers are functional, as they work elsewhere.
I am running UBUNTU 7.10 on a Dell Dimension 4550 and here are the Sound Card Details:

joe@joe-desktop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Live [Dell Sound Blaster Live!], device 0: emu10k1x [EMU10K1X Front]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Live [Dell Sound Blaster Live!], device 1: emu10k1x [EMU10K1X Rear]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Live [Dell Sound Blaster Live!], device 2: emu10k1x [EMU10K1X Center/LFE]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


Any help would be greatly appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## oni5115

Recently fresh Feisty install, then upgrade to Gutsy (has some issues with the Gusty install CD... so this worked for me).  Anyway, I can get sound playing just fine, but I can't seem to get recording working.   When I go to the System>Preferences>Sound and test the record setting it always outputs and error with 

"Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'"

Any idea what causes this, or how to fix it?

Using a Turtle Beach Santa Cruz card, and also have an integrated card (currently disabled).  I enabled the onboard card just to test it, and it also gave me the same error.

----------


## kozmoracer

> I can get sound playing just fine, but I can't seem to get recording working.   When I go to the System>Preferences>Sound and test the record setting it always outputs and error with 
> 
> "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'"
> 
> Any idea what causes this, or how to fix it?


I have the exact same problem with my AC97 card in Gutsy at the moment.

----------


## oni5115

My onboard card is also an AC'97 I believe.  Sadly, my searches of the forums, and google itself has not yet provided any work arounds.  =/   Hopefully someone can figure this one out.

----------


## Benthe1st

I have the same problem with my soundblaster audigy in Gutsy, it worked fine in Feisty.

----------


## kozmoracer

Do you fellows suppose it's worth starting up a new thread for the 


```
"Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'"
```

problem? I have browsed various sites for the past week and can find no fix.  :Confused:

----------


## srijith

Finally got this damn thing to work. 

I have a intel8x0 chipset and 2.6.20-16-generic kernel.

I followed the HOWTO but hit a snag. I had to compile the driver myself. At step 6, I first chose "If you chose module-assistant" option but it failed to compile properly.  The log shows the compile croaking at linux/config.h As some might know, linux/config.h was removed starting 2.6.19 kernel. 

So I had to follow the "Using drivers from alsa-project" option and I used the 1.0.15 final release which is recommened because, well it is final  :Smile:  Also, older versions may not reflect the removal of linux/config.h Compile succeeded  but modprobe refused to work complaining about undefined symbols. Nothing a restart could not take care of. Now it all works  :Smile: 


```
> lsmod |grep snd_
snd_intel8x0           35484  0 
snd_ac97_codec        101668  1 snd_intel8x0
ac97_bus                3456  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm_oss            43008  0 
snd_mixer_oss          17792  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                80516  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_oss            35200  0 
snd_seq_midi_event      8704  1 snd_seq_oss
snd_seq                54000  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              24324  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          9612  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq
snd                    56196  9 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixe                                                                                         r_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
snd_page_alloc         11656  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
```

----------


## skychen1900

Thank you ! :Smile:

----------


## Liberi

Hmmm....followed the guide, and it says I have sound. All lights green, no mute, whole 11 yards. No sound. I know the speakers are not plugged into the wrong port, as they are built into the laptop.Headphones don't help either. Any help on this?

Have an ATi SB450 HDA Audio chip in this laptop.

EDIT: Except WINE gives me failed audio tests...curious...

----------


## mshtawythug

hi man thanx for the subject but i ve tried it all and i ve tried another ways but i think because i am using a toshiba p100-220 it wont work and by the way check this site out mabye u can find another fix for the problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...22/+bug/134146
please help me out i m dieing with out sound pleaaaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeee

----------


## BeerMit

Hello all

I followed the guide and ended up getting hung up compiling the drivers.
I go the module-assistant way and im stuck at the part where you sit there and wait for the bar to get to 100%
it dont do that
Ive tried twice and both times i get to about 50 % and then an error message pops up
It says something about process not being able to continue or something
But i believe my problem actually is for another reason.

I have Feisty installed on an Everex XT5000T
Everything but sound is working.
The sound device listed for it is a Realtek ALC885
But when i enter the command:   lspci
It says my audio device is of Nvidia make.

Am i correct in guessing there is no support for Realtek thru ALSA because they dont list Realtek as a vendor on their list.

Help please. Im getting sick of fiddling with commands that do nothing  :Sad:

----------


## AstarothCY

Audigy no sound problem SOLVED


1. Open the volume control app
2. Edit -> Preferences
3. Check "Surround" and "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack"
4. Increase the volume for the Surround channel.
5. Go to the Switches tab and untick the "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack" box.
6. Wonder why the hell Ubuntu sound architecture is so useless.
7. The end.

----------


## piju

hello there
i need ur help
this is my result for aplay -l




> root@ubuntu:~# aplay -l
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 1: ALC861VD Digital [ALC861VD Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> root@ubuntu:~#


this is for lspci -v




> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
>         Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 820d
>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
>         Memory at d7ffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
>         Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
>         Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
>         Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0


i have tried all to step u gave,
but i didnt hear any sound yet.
please help me

----------


## RSVampire

ok I seem to have found the problem with my sound randomly not working but I'm not sure how it changes or what I can do to keep it from happening again.

I have 3 devices to choose from in the ALSA mixer settings.

(0) Audigy 2 Platinum
(1) VIA 8237
(2) SigmaTel STAC9721.23

it seems when my audio stops working, the Audigy 2 moves from slot (0) to slot (1) and the VIA 8237 moves from slot (1) to slot (0). Is this a problem and is there anyway to move it back to slot (0) and make it the "default" hardware or whatever?

----------


## Footer

Thank you LordRaiden for this wonderful guide!  It is very easy to follow and an excellent resource in troubleshooting.  However, I didn't see any information on capturing/recording sound from a sound card.

I've been battling an issue of trying to capture sound from the line in on my sound card for about a week now, done tons of Google searching, messing with Kmix, etc. etc. to no avail.  I finally ran across your guide last night and followed all the steps and the sound is working just fine, however, I'm unable to capture sound from my sound card.  It is behaving the same way using different apps (Audacity, Kwave, Krecord, etc.) so I'm pretty sure it's not the app but a setting, driver or some such that I'm missing.  Specifically what happens is I'm capturing the sound but it is so low as to be almost inaudible when played back.

Here are a few details about my system (running Kubuntu 7.10 AMD64):



```
footer@kubuntu64:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```



```
footer@kubuntu64:~$ lspci -v|grep Audio
00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
01:07.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
01:07.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)
01:07.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)
```

And when starting audacity from console:



```
footer@kubuntu64:~$ audacity
JACK tmpdir identified as [/dev/shm]
Expression 'parameters->channelCount <= maxChans' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 786
Expression 'ValidateParameters( outputParameters, hostApi, StreamDirection_Out )' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 979
```

Any help/suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!

Thanks!

----------


## takai

Hm, just found this thread. Im having problems as detailed here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606371

Any help would be awesome.

----------


## Lifeless1

I just installed Ubuntu, yet from the start, there was no sound..... My sound card(s) shows up and say that they are working and that the drivers are obviously there and working.  It seems kind of odd that a fresh install would have trouble getting the sound to work.

----------


## forcheville

Just installed Kubuntu 7.10 on laptop for first time. Sound OK when booting from CD and also on first install prior to updates but disappeared after I ran the updates.

Went through all of the fixes mentioned on p.1 here - no change.

Problem eventually turned out to be with volume control setting in KMix. Not obvious because I'd been testing it with built-in sounds. When I ran a movie and then tried various combinations of on/off in mixer I found ones that worked - full surround, as it turned out despite having just 2 spks.

----------


## fabiomb

I found a solution on my ubuntu for the infamous mic problem: don't use the mic section of kmix

i used only the "Front" Channel, selected and full volume, then front mic and front mic boost.

The Mic and Mic Boost added noise.

in the input section i only used Capture + Digital + Front Mic Boost.

If i use a different combination i can't use the mic and can't use Skype or another recording app.

----------


## jingo811

I've used Ubuntu for 2 years straight without any problems with my sound.  Just recently I was listening to Streamtuner like I've always done doing some GIMP work.
Switching back and forth between my Feisty and Windows XP partition because the scanner no longer works in this Ubuntu version.

Made my sound die without warning.  I followed the basic instructions from your tutorial and it detected the sound hardware just fine.  Tried to unmute everything and raise the equalizer levels still nothing after reboot.

So I booted into Windows XP to see if there was some cable loose or if the sound circuits was fried but sound works like normal in Windows.

So I'm thinking there's some common configuration files that has been altered in the background somehow, what should I do  :Confused: 





> gara@sama:~$ *aplay -l*
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
>   Subdevices: 4/4
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
>   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
>   Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
>   Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
> card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 1: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
> ...

----------


## irvken

Failure - Start a new thread in this thread of the forum. Paste the error message that you get and state that you were following instructions on this page. I'm at this stage

if i go 



```
sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
```

I get 


```
FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

and dmesg says 


```
[ 2994.548000] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_p ad infinutum
```

----------


## Borg

OK seems I have got a probelm  :Sad: 

running aplay -l gets


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 1: default [PnP Audio Device        ], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```



```
lspci -v
00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A8N-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev f3)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard
        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 3
        I/O ports at fc00 [size=32]
        I/O ports at 4c00 [size=64]
        I/O ports at 4c40 [size=64]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
        Memory at fe02f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
        Memory at feb00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        I/O ports at e800 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A8N-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        I/O ports at 09f0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0bf0 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 0970 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0b70 [size=4]
        I/O ports at d400 [size=16]
        Memory at fe02c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
        I/O ports at 09e0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0be0 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 0960 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0b60 [size=4]
        I/O ports at c000 [size=16]
        Memory at fe02b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev f2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=128
        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff
        Memory behind bridge: fdf00000-fdffffff

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev f3)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 812a
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
        Memory at fe02a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        I/O ports at bc00 [size=8]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev f3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev f3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev f3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff
        Memory behind bridge: f8000000-fbffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: <access denied>

01:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81fe
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17
        Memory at fdfff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        I/O ports at ac00 [size=128]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8256
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at f8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]
        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=128]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fbfe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```


I work though the set up listed but after running 



```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
```

I picked the USB-audio setting

but still no sound.

running 



```
 sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive....12rc2.tar.bz2
tar xvjf alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2.tar.bz2
```

  returns



```
~/src/alsa$ wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive....12rc2.tar.bz2
--01:09:19--  ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive....12rc2.tar.bz2
           => `drive....12rc2.tar.bz2'
Resolving ftp.alsa-project.org... 160.217.9.25
Connecting to ftp.alsa-project.org|160.217.9.25|:21... connected.
Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!
==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.
==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub ... done.
==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR drive....12rc2.tar.bz2 ... 
No such file `drive....12rc2.tar.bz2'.
```

Any help from there ?

----------


## jingo811

Irvken and Borg what Ubuntu versions are you using Feisty 7.04 or Gutsy 7.10?

----------


## Borg

7.10 64 myself

----------


## jamieshanks

Thanks for the great guide - solved (whatever the problem was) straight away.   
Cheers
Jamie

----------


## ezzieyguywuf

now that i've gotten both my soundcards to work (my onboard Intel one and my Sound Blaster Live 24), when i go to system>>preferences>>sound the default card for ALSA is the SB live. This is good b/c its what i want for the music and video playback, but for system sounds i want to use my onboard sound card so that if i'm blastin some Three-6 i don't hear a huge annoying beep when i do something funky ( :Very Happy: ).  Selecting the OSS from the dropdown seems to accomplish this, but is there anyway to add another ALSA option in there that would correspond to my onboard soundcard?

As an overview of what i did to get my 5.1 working, i modified my ~/asoundrc file with a script i found somewhere here in ubuntu forums. I then set my Usb as my default soundcard using "asoundconf set-default-card External" . Also, for anyone with my same soundcard trying to get it to work, do not place the asoundrc file in /etc, make sure it is in ~/  because there is an asoundrc.aconf file or something that used the file located in your home folder (man asoundconf told me this). I deleted the one i had in /etc (if you have my sound card you probably know what i'm talkin about, as both locations are mentioned in the post that contains the script), created my ~/asoundrc file, set my default card, rebooted and i was good.

anyways, Maybe someone here can help. Thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## davedosch

I just fixed mine. I have the ASUS M2N-E SLI motherboard with the C-Media CM6501 and couldn't get the sound to work at all. What eventually worked was doing:

asoundconf set-default-card default

then doing the complete uninstall/reinstall of the sound on my system by:

sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils _(Uninstall sound, also ninstalls the gdm and desktop for some reason in the GNOME Ubuntu)_
sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils _(Reinstall sound)_
sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop _(Necessary on the GNOME Ubuntu)
_

Entering the asoundcof set-default-card default may be all that's needed to get the cmedia usb audio working, when I made that entry the alsa mixer seemed to work, but when I rebooted a messed up .asound file took the snd_usb_audio out of the system, requiring the uninstall/reinstall. If your like me, you've probably been messing with the audio for a while, and doing the complete install is probably a good idea anyway.

----------


## branmuffin

Has the Gateway MX3417 worked out of the box in kubuntu for anyone? I'm currently using 7.10 32bit, and sound is not working. Has anyone gotten sound on an MX3417 working yet? I've tried to follow the guide, and everything works up untill the amixer command. It says that 



```
Front Left: 0 [0%]
Front Right: 0 [0%]
```

I don't know how to change the volume settings on them. Kmixer says everything's on max, so does alsamixer.

----------


## jingo811

Just wanted to say that my problem is now solved.  This check box got checked by itself, I've never seen that before in my life but somehow Ubuntu did that too me.

----------


## shadowlab

Thank you so much for this!!!

I have a Creative Soundblaster Live! audio card and even though my audio worked I was having really bad crackling and popping even on a default Ubuntu 7.10 install.

After following the instructions, I started muting and unmuting the various channels in the alsamixer and sure enough <IEC958 O> was my problem. Once I toggled the mute/unmute on this channel the crackling was gone.

----------


## Crusty Juggler

I also wanted to add my thanks to the long list.  I tried every fix that I could find, but removing and reinstalling the linux-sound-base packages finally worked.  

After four days of pounding away at the terminal, the little bongo noise at Ubuntu start up was quite suprising and exciting!

----------


## reica

Hi,
I have just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my Dell Inspiron 1520
Sound card was not detected.
lspci -v gives this result:
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f1
        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 21
        Memory at febfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0
I decided to uninstall and reinstall the alsa stuff as recommended.
Uninstalling was fine but on reinstall I get the following:
root@seffie:/# apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package linux-sound-base is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
E: Package linux-sound-base has no installation candidate

Where do I go from here? Please!
Rein Mann

----------


## jis

> I also wanted to add my thanks to the long list.  I tried every fix that I could find, but removing and reinstalling the linux-sound-base packages finally worked.


Did you really have to remove and reinstall these:
alsa-base alsa-utils fast-user-switch-applet gdm linux-sound-base ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal?

----------


## skychen1900

Thank you for your guide ,but I cannot find out the type of my audio card!



```
 lspci -v 

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b5
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
        Memory at b0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

cat /proc/asound/modules

 0 snd_hda_intel
```


My notebook is HP compaq 3239AU
Who can help me ?

----------


## pneaveill

> Thank you for your guide ,but I cannot find out the type of my audio card!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  lspci -v 
> 
> cat /proc/asound/modules
> 
> ...


First, welcome to the forums. Silly question. Were you aware that the lspci -v will pull up only things with a -v in them. For example, things with video and sometimes Via sound cards and such (will refer to the more senior members of the group here to assist with the specifics. 

Anyway, all of that said simply to suggest that you try just the lspci and post that info.

----------


## miklae

Dear Wizard,
You lost me in step 3. 
At  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc I found way too many options and not the matrix I anticipated... 
Miklae

btw. Anyone knows where to post cool suggestions to Ubuntu development team?

----------


## skychen1900

Thank you for reply , I forgot post the information . Here it is :

skychen@AMD64:~$ lspci
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)
00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)
00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)
00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)
00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)
00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)
00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)
00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)
00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)
00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)
00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)
00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)
00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)
00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)
00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)
00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)
00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)


Is the infomation enough ?

----------


## Ekeluo

Hi people, I have now confirmed I have a sort of weird problem. OK esound (esd) works fine on my centrino laptop (Intel ICH6, Realtek ALC 250 rev 2) running Ubuntu Gusty, but alsa and OSS are not working. Testing in multimedia properties says ALSA is busy or not available, same for OSS. ESD works fine though. I wonder if this has anything to do with having pulseaudio installed?

P.S. on a side note what do you guys think of enlightenment? Considering installing alongside GDM while waiting for KDE 4.0/4.1

----------


## Ekeluo

Multimedia properties' exact words: Resource busy or not available (with boing! sound) for testing ALSA or OSS. ESD is completely fine. This is some output to help:

kels@kels-laptop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH6]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH6 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

kels@kels-laptop:~$ grep 'audio' /etc/group
audio :Mad: :29:kels,pulse

----------


## CupofDice

I had a problem with permissions as noted here. The advice in the guide (to edit /etc/group and add yourself to audio) did not work, but " chmod -R a+rwX /dev/snd/ " which I got from here did work. Hope it helps someone else with the same problem.

----------


## Yfrwlf

For the set default sound card part, why not just do a

```
asoundconf list
```

then a

```
asoundconf set-default-card soundcard
```

?

----------


## Ekeluo

Apparently pulseaudio conflicts with alsa/oss (on my notebook at least). Purged it, fixing alsa in the process. Haaaa.... System is nice and fine again.

----------


## bdwelle

I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon (Linux Mint distribution) on my (oldish) Dell Dimension 8300. Everything works fine except I have no sound. The sound card is a Creative Labs Sound Blaster Live SB0203, which I think was a special sort of Dell OEM part, FWIW. 

Here is the full audio config from alsa-info.sh -- everything seems to be in place, that is, the sound card is being recognized, and the EMU10k1X driver is being loaded. It's just not producing any sound. 
Audio config info: http://pastebin.ca/798647

I checked with _alsamixer_ and the Volume Control app and my sound is not muted. I can run_ aaplay -v something.wav_ and it does it's little dance on the screen, but no sound comes out. 

Sound Blaster Live (Dell OEM) SB0200 is listed in the ALSA driver matrix, but SB0203 is *not* listed. 
http://www.alsa-project.org/main/ind...-Creative_Labs

What I've found out there that references the SB0203 specifically seems to indicate the only known solution is to replace the SB0203 with something that works out of the box...

Any other ideas? 

thx!

----------


## bdwelle

ok, well, forget all that... turns out that windows liked the speaker jack plugged into the black port and linux wants to use the green one.. so, I have sound. thx anyhow :/

----------


## m0zg

I have a problem with cmedia cmi9739a onboard audio.
When i try to listen to music, i hear not only music, I hear music with noise. 
What can i do to remove this noise?
Mb - epox rda3+, kubuntu 7.10.


p.s. All works good in windows.
p.p.s. Excuese me? my english is bad.

----------


## pbmax

AAHHHH!

Sorry.
I have been messing with thisand following threads and ideas since I installed 7.10 (can't upgrade from 6.10).  The sound works when I boot into windows, so I know it's not hardware.  The soundcard shows up in the GUI settings and with "aplay -l"

I have tried the alsamixer about 100 times, and it finally worked this afternoon.  Until I logged out of XFCE and into KDE.  I got the log in noise, but then nothing. Now sound doesn't work again on either one.

Someone PLEASE tell me there's something simple I missed (other than hardware. I checked the plugs) to fix this.
please.
pb

----------


## Casual Fan

My sound in Gutsy suddenly disappeared; the tip to enable everything in alsamixer seemed to do the trick. Somehow "PCM" was turned down to 0.

Many thanks for this guide.

----------


## Tedificator

heh, sorry, this is probably a really dumb question...

but I don't understand step 3...  I went to the address and it takes me to an index page, clicking around I don't see any places that lists drivers...  you said to search in the drop down box, but I don't see one?  Is there a search engine I'm not seeing?

Am I the only stuck in the easiest step?

*edit* nevermind!  If you just click on the main link that takes you back to the wiki page, you can search for supported soundcards there

----------


## pcormack

00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB0410 SBLive! 24-bit
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
        I/O ports at b400 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

I cannot get this card to work at all, even after following the guide. Can someone offer a bit of guidence with this matter?

EDIT:

The sound appears to be working now... we'll find out after a few reboots.
No idea why its working now!

----------


## eamann

Hello!

Thank you for compiling your very thorough how-to!

You might want to take note of the very simple solution proposed by LinuxTechie at

http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/200...work-in-gutsy/

It worked for me.

----------


## maphew

A few weeks ago my computer stopped playing audio of any kind for no apparent reason. It was about the same time I was trying to get suspend to work properly, which was also a little bit after the Gustsy 7.10 upgrade become available (which I've yet to try because I'm bandwidth impaired). 

Anyway, after much frustrating reading of this guide and other posts and testing and playing I finally determined that a channel was muted. it turns out that *both* Front & PCM channels need to be unmuted in order to hear system sounds and mp3's and whatnot.

The volume control on the main toolbar as set to control Front, which was muted, yet the panel icon did not indicate mute status. I needed to doubleclick on the speaker icon to get all the mixer channels, and then edit preferences to show channels; Front was not shown by default.

I've never played around in here before so I don't how something got muted, or why 2 channels need to be open before I hear anything. Maybe one of the automatic updates?

Besides this guide, the most helpful page for finally diagnosing this problem was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/De...gSoundProblems.

----------


## kholburn

I have this apparently very common problem.  I recently installed kubuntu gutsy on a completely new machine.  The kubuntu installer did wonders with the video (nvida GT 6800) and after adding gnome I had compiz working (except for a small cursor quirk).  On the other hand, audio has been a nightmare.  

When I try the System->Preferences->Sound Preferences application and try to test Sound capture I get an error message: 


```
Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
```

 My mother board has an onboard hda-intel sound card.  I could get one beep using the Sound Preferences then nothing until I rebooted or removed the kernel sound module and re-modprobed it.  I tried all the hda-intel options but no permanent sound output.

I plugged in an old SBLive Sound blaster card and disabled the on-board audio in the BIOS.  Now I have audio output but input is still the same.  So the input problem doesn't appear to be a sound-card related problem but a software problem.

Did I mention that I googled for the error message and got lots of hits.  I have tried everything but compiling modules.  I'll do that if I have to but I'd rather do that the debian way i.e. remake the module using the alsa 1.0.15 source.  I really don't want to go back to a make install on a package system.  When I can remember how to make a debian package or someone has instructions I will do it.  I tried installing pulse-audio.  I tried fiddling with all the volume controllers, nothing.  I haven't yet tried reinstalling packages.

The only advice that made any difference was here:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...er/+bug/131711
in particular this one:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...11/comments/25

I tried this:


```
sudo apt-get install gstreamer-tools

gst-launch gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat

Setting pipeline to PAUSED ...
sh: jackd: not found
Pipeline is live and does not need PREROLL ...
Setting pipeline to PLAYING ...
New clock: GstAudioSrcClock

Caught interrupt -- handling interrupt.
Interrupt: Setting pipeline to PAUSED ...
Execution ended after 23695091000 ns.
Setting pipeline to PAUSED ...
Setting pipeline to READY ...
Setting pipeline to NULL ...
FREEING pipeline ...
```

and after that I now can hear the mike input in the headphones, but that's it.  The mike input never stops going to the headphones and no applications can use the mike input.  And Sound Prefs still produces the error.

----------


## Flandry

My problem is relatively minor, but it's preventing me from using mythtv.  I have installed the Gutsy Mythbuntu from scratch and find that the time-shifting doesn't work for audio.  My tuner is of the analog type and uses the bttv driver.  I have to patch audio from the tuner card to the line-in on my motherboard integrated audio (ALC889a).  If i unmute the Line channel in alsamixer, i get the tv audio in mythtv -- all the time, even when i turn the TV mode "off".  It's coming directly from the tuner and not from the video playback, so if i shift the video at all, it's no longer synch'ed.

The solution given in mythtv documentation (and copied in mythbuntu documentation) is to mute the Line channel and set it to captur.  However, the dots under the channel in alsamixer that indicate which channels may be set to captur are missing from Line.  There are three "Capture" channels which are also set to captur, but it's not clear to me what physical channels they represent.

alsamixer reports the audio card as an ALC885.  I tried installing the newest drivers from Realtek's page (that specifically state support for ALC889a), but it failed.  Would successfully installing those drivers fix the problem?  What else would likely do so?

Thanks

----------


## bigmo9

I'm having a problem with my CS4614 on my thinkpad t22.  I've tried this guide and it shows that the sound card is installed and loaded nothing is muted and still no sound.  I tried reinstalling the ALSA drivers from a fresh kernel section and still nothing.  My system beep works and I get a crackle from the speakers on start up.  When I check the output of dmesg I get:
cs46xx: failure waiting for FIFO command to complete
Can someone please help me get this running. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marcel Legros

Thanks very much for the excellent post! I've been struggling for 2 days to get sound working on my 2nd generation 15" Macbook Pro. Your instructions for compiling new Alsa drivers using module-assistant finally worked!!!!! I'm in sound heaven.  :Smile:

----------


## Josh C

I tried the suggestions at the beginning of this sticky, but I still have no sound in Ubuntu.
Step 1
josh@josh-laptop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Step 2
josh@josh-laptop:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
        Memory at d0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
        I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]
        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at d0300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Memory at d0280000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
        Memory at d0340000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: 30000000-300fffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
        I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
        I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        Memory at d0544000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=32
        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
        Memory behind bridge: d0100000-d01fffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 1810 [size=16]

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
        I/O ports at 18b0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 18a4 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 18a8 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 18a0 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 1890 [size=16]
        Memory at d0544400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10
        I/O ports at 18c0 [size=32]

06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 1363
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
        Memory at 30000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

08:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20
        I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]
        Memory at d0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

Step 3
Checked the website as directed and it shows ICH7 being supported so I think I am good there.

Step 4...this is where I start having issues...
josh@josh-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
[sudo] password for josh:
FATAL: Module snd_ not found.

Step 4
josh@josh-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  alsa-base* alsa-utils* fast-user-switch-applet* gdm* linux-sound-base*
  ubuntu-desktop*
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 6 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B of archives.
After unpacking 21.0MB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 98761 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing alsa-base ...
Purging configuration files for alsa-base ...
Remaking /dev/sndstat.
Removing ubuntu-desktop ...
Removing fast-user-switch-applet ...
Purging configuration files for fast-user-switch-applet ...
Removing gdm ...
hostname: Unknown host
Purging configuration files for gdm ...
Removing user `gdm' ...
Done.
dpkg - warning: while removing gdm, directory `/usr/share/gdm/applications' not empty so not removed.
Removing alsa-utils ...
Purging configuration files for alsa-utils ...
Removing linux-sound-base ...
Purging configuration files for linux-sound-base ...
josh@josh-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-sound base alsa-base alsa-utils
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package linux-sound
 and then...
josh@josh-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  alsa-utils fast-user-switch-applet linux-sound-base
Suggested packages:
  hibernate
Recommended packages:
  alsa-base gdm-themes xserver-xephyr xnest
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  alsa-utils fast-user-switch-applet gdm linux-sound-base ubuntu-desktop
0 upgraded, 5 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B/3462kB of archives.
After unpacking 20.6MB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Preconfiguring packages ...
Selecting previously deselected package linux-sound-base.
(Reading database ... 98405 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking linux-sound-base (from .../linux-sound-base_1.0.14-1ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package alsa-utils.
Unpacking alsa-utils (from .../alsa-utils_1.0.14-1ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gdm.
Unpacking gdm (from .../gdm_2.20.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package fast-user-switch-applet.
Unpacking fast-user-switch-applet (from .../fast-user-switch-applet_2.20.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package ubuntu-desktop.
Unpacking ubuntu-desktop (from .../ubuntu-desktop_1.79_i386.deb) ...
Setting up linux-sound-base (1.0.14-1ubuntu2) ...

Setting up alsa-utils (1.0.14-1ubuntu4) ...

Setting up gdm (2.20.1-0ubuntu1) ...
Adding group `gdm' (GID 118) ...
Done.
Warning: The home dir you specified already exists.
Adding system user `gdm' (UID 108) ...
Adding new user `gdm' (UID 108) with group `gdm' ...
The home directory `/var/lib/gdm' already exists.  Not copying from `/etc/skel'.
adduser: Warning: that home directory does not belong to the user you are currently creating.
 * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                              * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
                                                                         [ OK ]

Setting up fast-user-switch-applet (2.20.0-0ubuntu3) ...

Setting up ubuntu-desktop (1.79) ...

The next step is a reboot.  I am going to submit this post and will then check back after reboot.  I have already went through these steps once this morning, but this time I am getting different messages that I was not getting earlier (i.e. Warning shown above).

BRB...Josh

Ok, so I did the reboot.  Tried to play a wmv file, still no sound.  On to next step.

josh@josh-laptop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
josh@josh-laptop:~$ alsamixer

josh@josh-laptop:~$ sudo alsactl store 0
[sudo] password for josh:
josh@josh-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  alsa-oss
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 52.2kB of archives.
After unpacking 221kB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe alsa-oss 1.0.14-1ubuntu1 [52.2kB]
Fetched 52.2kB in 1s (46.9kB/s)  
Selecting previously deselected package alsa-oss.
(Reading database ... 98724 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking alsa-oss (from .../alsa-oss_1.0.14-1ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Setting up alsa-oss (1.0.14-1ubuntu1) ...

Processing triggers for libc6 ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
josh@josh-laptop:~$ aoss
josh@josh-laptop:~$ aoss mplayer
MPlayer 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        440  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 14, Stepping: 12)
CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
Usage:   mplayer [options] [url|path/]filename

Basic options: (complete list in the man page)
 -vo <drv>        select video output driver ('-vo help' for a list)
 -ao <drv>        select audio output driver ('-ao help' for a list)
 vcd://<trackno>  play (S)VCD (Super Video CD) track (raw device, no mount)
 dvd://<titleno>  play DVD title from device instead of plain file
 -alang/-slang    select DVD audio/subtitle language (by 2-char country code)
 -ss <position>   seek to given (seconds or hh:mm:ss) position
 -nosound         do not play sound
 -fs              fullscreen playback (or -vm, -zoom, details in the man page)
 -x <x> -y <y>    set display resolution (for use with -vm or -zoom)
 -sub <file>      specify subtitle file to use (also see -subfps, -subdelay)
 -playlist <file> specify playlist file
 -vid x -aid y    select video (x) and audio (y) stream to play
 -fps x -srate y  change video (x fps) and audio (y Hz) rate
 -pp <quality>    enable postprocessing filter (details in the man page)
 -framedrop       enable frame dropping (for slow machines)

Basic keys: (complete list in the man page, also check input.conf)
 <-  or  ->       seek backward/forward 10 seconds
 down or up       seek backward/forward  1 minute
 pgdown or pgup   seek backward/forward 10 minutes
 < or >           step backward/forward in playlist
 p or SPACE       pause movie (press any key to continue)
 q or ESC         stop playing and quit program
 + or -           adjust audio delay by +/- 0.1 second
 o                cycle OSD mode:  none / seekbar / seekbar + timer
 * or /           increase or decrease PCM volume
 x or z           adjust subtitle delay by +/- 0.1 second
 r or t           adjust subtitle position up/down, also see -vf expand

 * * * SEE THE MAN PAGE FOR DETAILS, FURTHER (ADVANCED) OPTIONS AND KEYS * * *

now onto next step...
josh@josh-laptop:~$ grep 'audio' /etc/group
audio :Mad: :29:josh

I tried to play files again.  Still no sound.  Someone please help.

----------


## mike_anderson

I'm starting to get desperate, after struggling for several days to get sound working on a used Dell Latitude D400 laptop I just purchased.  I've loaded up Kubuntu 7.10, updated it, scoured the help sites on the web, and I am still unable to get any sound.  I am tempted to try another distribution if I can't make this work soon... HELP!

Here are some of the symptoms:

Output from "aplay -l":


```
aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
```

Not unexpectly, here's the output from alsamixer:


```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

Relevant output from "lspci":


```
  00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Dell Latitude D400
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 5
    Region 0: I/O ports at d800 [size=256]
    Region 1: I/O ports at dc40 [size=64]
    Region 2: Memory at faeff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
    Region 3: Memory at faeff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
```

As far as I can tell, the correct alsa driver is intel8x0, so I reinstalled alsa, recompiling everything using module-assistant.  I manually added snd-intel8x0 to /etc/modules, and lsmod seems to confirm that it's properly loaded in the kernal.

Output from "cat /etc/modules":


```
  # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
  #
  # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
  # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

  loop
  lp
  sbp2
  fuse
  snd-intel8x0
```

Output from "lsmod | grep ^snd":


```
  snd_intel8x0           34972  0
  snd_ac97_codec        100644  1 snd_intel8x0
  snd_pcm_oss            44672  0
  snd_mixer_oss          17664  1 snd_pcm_oss
  snd_pcm                80388  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
  snd_seq_dummy           4740  0
  snd_seq_oss            33152  0
  snd_seq_midi            9600  0
  snd_rawmidi            25728  1 snd_seq_midi
  snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
  snd_seq                53232  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
  snd_timer              24324  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
  snd_seq_device          9228  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
  snd                    54660  10 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
  snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
```

I'm new at this stuff, so maybe I've overlooked something really obvious.  Please give me a hand.

P.S.  I had Fedora running on the laptop for about a day, and then decided to "upgrade" to Kubuntu (I like the user interface better and am more comfortable with the familiar KDE apps).  However, I was getting sound from Fedora....

----------


## Yellow Pasque

At least give OSSv4 a shot before you switch to another OS or reinstall Ubuntu.

----------


## Josh C

Ok...now this is really weird.  So after struggling with this issue for a couple weeks now it suddenly started working again.  I had went through so many responses and tried so many things in this forum and also Linux Forums.  Up until this morning nothing had fixed my picture and sound issues.  Last night I had given up and went back to using Windows.  It didn't take very long before I was fed up with programs hanging and it taking more than 5 minutes to come up after hibernation.  I decided to log back into Ubuntu only this time I chose safe mode.  After it went through a bunch of checks and what not it ended up with the prompt that I see when I open a terminal.  I am new to Linux and had no idea what to type next.  I tried run and load...needless to say they didn't work(but I am sure those of you familiar with linux already knew that).  I decided to do a hard reset and when the grub loader came back up I chose the regular Ubuntu.  I was shocked as I heard system sounds when it started to load.  After I logged in, I went to my videos folder and clicked on a wmv file.  Totem came up like before, but this time I had sound.  I went to youTube and played a video and had sound there as well.  I have no idea what, how or why...I just know it is working again.  Hopefully this stays working as I really do find Windows very annoying.

Merry Christmas    :Smile:

----------


## Tuxaby

Tried the link (Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide) to the new guide.  It responds "Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete."  
Am still trying to get sound to work and want the latest info out there.  Anyone have a working link?      Thanks, Lee

----------


## DugieHowsa

I noticed the link was broken as well.  Try here:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting

----------


## G-Ray

Thanks LordRaiden for taking the time to put this guide together.

I installed 7.10 on HP dv9000 series; it was a difficult install for a new user like me; dual boot with Vista, but the sound worked right away. I broke it when I booted into Ubuntu with the headphones plugged in. I followed your instructions, and now I have sound, but no alsamixer. I have yet to install the alsalibs & alsautils; next on the list  :Smile: 

Thanks again

george@qfdz:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
george@qfdz:~$ alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

----------


## sniper9xm

It found mr soundcard but  dont have an ysound so I viewed my alsamixer sound settings  here it is ,  Pls tell me if anythings wrong with the settings so i can fix it 

Thank You

----------


## US41

If you are going to make a tutorial for sound problems, I think putting a few "dummy checks" up front is a good idea before you ever mention recompiling a kernel. The appeal of Ubuntu is that it is easy to use, and thus, lots of people who do not know what a compiler is will find the tutorial and become immediately terrified and run as fast as they can back to windows and delete their linux partition. 

Suggestions:

1. Check to see if speakers are plugged into the back of the PC

2. Check to see if speakers are plugged into the correct sound ports on the back of the pc.  A PC with a sound card will have two sets - the Mainboard and the soundcard's.

3. Are the speakers turned on?

4. Do you have a soundcard? If so, disable onboard sound on your mainboard in the bios by restarting and entering settings (usually requires you to hold down DEL during boot)

5. Was sound enabled when you started your computer. Enable the sound device you will use, then restart.

6. Is the sound muted? Windows has a nice volume icon that shows muting on the bottom right. Ubuntu's is on the top right, and you might not have noticed it. Unmute sound.

7. Are you using a Creative Soundlblaster X-FI? There is no way to get it working under a 32 bit Ubuntu right now. There is a beta driver for 64bit linux only, and it requires significant technical skill to install and use. Please complain to Creative for not supporting open source drivers for the X-FI, that is the reason there is no driver.

If this had been posted at the beginning of this tutorial, I would have found my speakers unplugged, two soundcards in my box (one an XFI and the onboard disabled), and I would have saved three hours.

I leave this message here in case another person has the same trouble I did:

Keywords:
X-fi, xfi, x fi, no sound, sound problem, sound not working

----------


## iammeagain

AWESOME GUIDE! 
It got my sound working again.  :Very Happy:  Very good and comprehensive guide. Saved me hours and hours likely. If I see people with sound problems ill probably just send them here first thing.  :Very Happy: 
Thank you

----------


## joop_eggen

Should the format for the listed users in /etc/group not be separated with a comma between users?

*audio:29:root:moocow*
*audio:29:root,moocow*

----------


## jjohnson1032

This guide is very easy to understand but I still can't get my sound to work.  I took it step by step and still I get nothing.  I've been trying to get it for almost a week now.  Can someone please help me?  I'm using an old compaq presario 4660 with a es1819
soundcard.  Sound worked in windows with no problem.  What am I doing wrong?

----------


## kvonb

-

----------


## jjohnson1032

It seems as though I've tried everything imaginable but still I have no sound.  Sound worked fine with windows but when I installed ubuntu no sound.  does anyone have any suggestions?



jason@ubuntujason:~$ sudo modprobe snd-es18xx
jason@ubuntujason:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
 * Shutting down ALSA...                                                         * warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...'...                                              [fail] 
 * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ OK ] 
jason@ubuntujason:~$ suod modprobe snd-es18xx
bash: suod: command not found
jason@ubuntujason:~$ sudo modprobe snd-es18xx
jason@ubuntujason:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
 * Shutting down ALSA...                                                         * warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...'...                                              [fail] 
 * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ OK ] 
jason@ubuntujason:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX Host bridge (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge (rev 03)
00:14.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)
00:14.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
00:14.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
00:14.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 01)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)
jason@ubuntujason:~$ asplay -l
bash: asplay: command not found
jason@ubuntujason:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
jason@ubuntujason:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX Host bridge (rev 03)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
        Memory behind bridge: fd000000-febfffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 10000000-100fffff

00:14.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        I/O ports at fcf0 [size=16]

00:14.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9
        I/O ports at fcc0 [size=32]

00:14.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 01)
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Unknown device 0000
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 66
        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]
        Memory at febfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 10000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

jason@ubuntujason:~$

----------


## Yellow Pasque

jason: you can always try OSSv4. Follow the link in my sig. If it doesn't work out for you, you can uninstall it and reinstall ALSA.

----------


## jjohnson1032

I don't see my sound card listed on that site.  Thanks anyway.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Oh, sorry. Just curious - what card do you have then?

----------


## jjohnson1032

windows said it was an ess technology es-1868

----------


## KlausJ

Dear team,
I am a newbee but after several night of messing around I dare to ask for help:
I am using Dell notebook  with hda-intel on Gutsy 7.10 KDE.
Current status:
installed backports modules generic 6.22. Souns was there but only one time until reboot.
All other did not work - no sndcard installed.
Then I installed kernel 6.23.
With point 6. sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source the compiling broke with an error stop (same as with 6.22). Dont ask me now - I made a look in - there ware same problem messages.

Now I installed backports again and saw the message, that it installed for kernel 6.22. After reboot sound disappeared; butr after "playing" with alsa-mixer, it seems to be stable now.

What is rather annoying me is the fact, that kernel 6.23 remains without sound
-aplaly -l = none.
Any idea, what I should do ??  backport solution seemed to be perfect; are there backports available for 6.23? and how to install?

really thanks your support
Klaus

----------


## klickidieklack

first of all: cheers for the guide! nice job.

i followed it step by step to the point where it says that i should post my problem in this thread, well here  i am...

i am using xubuntu 7.04 on an older laptop with an Avance Logic ALS300+ soundchip. 
i checked the alsa hp for driver support and got a positive result. 
used the method where the alsa package is being configured for ( the blue screen thing). so the make process gave me an error and i thought, ouch, that's going to be a bit of a pain now.

so frustrated as i was but still somehow convinced i can solve this one, i downloaded alsa 1.0.15, i know if got an inconsistent system now, but i rather take the hassel with further updates then live without sound any longer. 

now my sound card plays mp3 files (only i tested yet) but it sounds like an old tape being played back too slow. 

cpu is far away from hitting 100%.
i hope this is more of a general problem, not directly linked to my soundcard ... 

... please make me dance again ...  :Guitar:

----------


## pbmax

Admin: can we lock this thread? no one is contributing answers and I think that a new thread could be started specifically for questions not already answered  here.

----------


## packetcreeper

LordRaiden,

i was having major issues with my sound (acer aspire 3680 - intel8x0 onboard sound). one day it was working, the next...no dice.

i followed your guide, and although i stumbled a few times, i finally succeeded!

thank you so much for taking the time to write it. you sir, are a life saver!  :Smile: 

-packetcreeper

----------


## JDorfler

Okay, I feel I need to put this out.  I have followed every guide on this thread and others on this forum.  I thought I fixed my sound problem once before about a couple weeks ago, but soon found out it wasn't a real fix.  I fought and pulled my hair since late October with Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy sound problems on my Sager 5680.   :Confused:   :Mad:   :Brick wall:    Well, I finally found the solution, the real solution.

Here it is.  Everyone stand back, it will blow your mind.   :Think:   Go into BIOS and turn off HyperThreading.   :Shocked: 

That's right.  Turn off HyperThreading.  I feel so stupid.  Talk about stupid over sight.  Anyway, I'm happy and now Rockin out to my MP3s and watching my vids while I work.   :LOL:  :Guitar:

----------


## RJ Hythloday

I have a turtle beach 7.1  card. I had dapper installed and I managed to get the optical output fixed after installing alsamixer and turning off the IEC958. When I switched to Gutsy I have not been able to get the optical output working, I finally gave up and hooked up the logitech spkrs to the analog outputs of my soundcard but I'd certainly prefer to use my receiver if I could get the optical output working.

previous thread

----------


## Robert Walsh

*This Post helped a lot! thanks!!!*

----------


## shoeshrimp

Heya,

I've followed the instructions above, and have somehow managed to uninstall my sound card, and it is no-longer recognised in ubuntu. I've gone through the steps to install the card, but it doesn't find it. How do I get it back!? It's an atiixp, ATI AC97 soundcard (realtek).

it says module not found when I do modprobe snd-..

thanks in advance,

Tom

----------


## Mainiak Blaniak

Lord Raiden,

Thank you for this thread.  Your guidance resolved the sound issue I ran into due to my "tinkering"

I somehow apparently screwed up the alsa drivers...the symptom was that all of my audio players would play the first song I selected from a playlist/queue/directory, but would lock up when attempting to go to the next song, either automatically in a playlist/queue or when I manually selected one or hit the 'track forward' button. 

based on anther post I read about changing from oss output drivers to alsa drivers, I checked this and discovered I was already using alsa in the media players.  by changing the output in beep media player TO oss in my case made the player function correctly.  Based on this I assumed that the problem was with my alsa drivers (not sure if this was a correct assumption or not) but I followed your guide to restore alsa drivers to their condition on install, and now I'm back to normal...so thank you again.

as a side note to your initial post, in addition to removing gdm and ubuntu-desktop, the purge also removed the fast-user-switch-applet and ubuntu-minimal packages from my installation of Gutsy.  Not sure if this is useful info to you or anyone else, but thought I'd note it in case it does help someone.

Thanks again...

MB

----------


## ocramavaf

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

my sound card is recognized but its not playing anything i followed every step in the guide and i still get nothing, the sound disappeared when i used a fedora live cd, after that it stopped and i dont know how to bring it back.

----------


## _BlondieGirl_

How can I set the sound that is played from my soundcar, as my default capture device?

I can't even record sound from my mic.

I have a HDA Intel, usim alsamixer.

----------


## ptoye

Firstly, thanks for a very good guide to sound problems. But it doesn't seem to have been updated for over a year, since when Ubuntu has moved on a bit. So I tried clicking on the new home link at the top.

But this gives me "Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete." Is there a problem with a server somewhere? I have cookies enabled, by the way.

----------


## modokalle

I have the via82xx, and everything is a success - except that there is no sound. The meters surely moves in, for example Amarok, but there is no sound at all. Do I have to do all the kernel stuff, or will that not help me?

----------


## yoghurt

This thread helped me to solve my problems...well...from the beginning though:
I've got 2 sound cards, the on-board one (snd_hda_intel) and SB Live24 (snd_usb_audio). I used to have the on-board card deactivated in bios and when I installed Ubuntu on my new machine couple of months ago I had no sound - for some reason some alsa parts were missing and I didn't find any OSS sound solving threads.

Anyway, I re-activated the on-board card, reinstalled Ubuntu and while I still had no sound from my usb sound card, alsa (and all alsamixer etc...) was installed perfectly. I then managed with the help of this guide edit the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.

There is but one remark I have though - it might have changed in the recent versions of alsa, but there is a section in this file that maps all devices to index "-2" to prevent weird driver from stealing "0".

When I commented the line that jailed my usbaudio to -2 I suddenly heard the nice welcome sound from Ubuntu. THUMBS UP!

----------


## Paingiver

Pardon me if this was posted before in this thread.
It is explaining and solving so many sound problems.Here's the link:
http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/200...work-in-gutsy/

----------


## alfirin

great guide! it worked fine by me although I can't record any sound. I haven't figured out how to use sound capture with my headset

----------


## ptoye

I've tried going to the Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide link, but all I get is what's below (and cookies are enabled). Do you have a problem on the gwos web site?

Firefox output:


The page isn't redirecting properly

Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.

    *   This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept
          cookies.

----------


## mikael_b

I followed the guide but it won't work and everything seems to be installed:




> $ aplay -l
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


Any suggestions?

----------


## Paingiver

After installing the backport modules,
Edit "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" by adding to the bottom of file 
"options snd-hda-intel model=your model"

In the place of "your model" write something corresponds to your model.For example for some toshiba laptops it must be "asus" .

And for ALC861VD/660VD chipset:

	  3stack	3-jack

	  3stack-dig	3-jack with SPDIF OUT

	  6stack-dig	6-jack with SPDIF OUT

	  3stack-660	3-jack (for ALC660VD)

	  3stack-660-digout 3-jack with SPDIF OUT (for ALC660VD)[

	  lenovo	Lenovo 3000 C200

	  dallas	Dallas laptops

	  hp		HP TX1000

	  auto		auto-config reading BIOS (default)

Check this page too,but dont do the compiling part(look at my previous link):
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto

----------


## mikael_b

Still no success  :Sad: 

My modelnr is: HP dv6389eu

Ok, so I tried to start my computer with the Live CD Ubuntu Hardy... and the sound works!

My question now is if I have to install Hardy and have an unstable Ubuntu version or is it possible to figure out how Hardy made the sound work and apply it to my Gusty installation?

----------


## dezine

THANK YOU!!!!


This step worked for me,




> Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel

----------


## darkazurka

I tried the steps with installing alsa-base , alsa-utils etc, rebooting, and since it didn't work I blamed ubuntu, and thought about booting in Windows, because if it doesn't support sound than it's like the 'old linux days' when you had to work lots just for the sound to work, and then I find out it's my speaker which has connection problems, and now I blame myself. (which is not a good thing)

----------


## Paingiver

> Still no success 
> 
> My modelnr is: HP dv6389eu
> 
> Ok, so I tried to start my computer with the Live CD Ubuntu Hardy... and the sound works!
> 
> My question now is if I have to install Hardy and have an unstable Ubuntu version or is it possible to figure out how Hardy made the sound work and apply it to my Gusty installation?


Whats your chipset? 
Look to the alsa website.If it supported then you will sooner and later get it work.

----------


## dwightyorke

The sound on my laptop was fine until  i updated from alsa version 1.0.15 to 1.0.16. Now only my left speaker produces sound while the other one just hisses (both onboard and external from the mic jack). OSS seems to work well though. I have tried all the tips on the first page but the problem persists. Is there anyone who has had this problem or knows what i should do?
Thanks

----------


## bixejo

Please, help.

alsa 1.0.14 was the last driver that worked  for me (more or less, no headphones sound nor speakers mute when plugging headphones jack). Trying to solve this, and after trying more than one dozen of non-solutions I found across these forums and all over the Internet, I upgraded to 1.0.16. Result: no sound at all.

Now I'm trying to revert to 1.0.14 but it's impossible. I reinstalled all the stuff suggested in LordRaiden's post but any time I try to load *snd-hda-intel* I get the following:




> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)


dmesg output related to snd-hda-intel follows (just a few, are a lot):




> [  279.954931] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add
> [  279.954940] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add
> [  279.955014] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new
> [  279.955018] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new


And similar errors related to modules *snd_rawmidi*,  *snd_seq_midi*, and *snd_seq_dummy*.

Other modules that look to load correctly:




> $ lsmdo | grep snd
> snd_pcm_oss            47776  0 
> snd_mixer_oss          20352  1 snd_pcm_oss
> snd_pcm                92296  1 snd_pcm_oss
> snd_page_alloc         13584  1 snd_pcm
> snd_seq_oss            39040  0 
> snd_seq_midi_event     10240  1 snd_seq_oss
> snd_seq                63744  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event
> snd_timer              28168  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
> ...


My sound card/audio devices, as reported by *lspci -v*:




> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
>         Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
>         Memory at f8300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
>         Capabilities: <access denied>
> 
> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device aa08
>         Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device aa08
>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
> ...


Seems that 8281H (ICH8 family) is not listed in  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/, but alsa 1.0.14 at least managed to make sound through speakers, which I find now a dream!

Isn't there any chance to revert this driver upgrade but making a complete Gutsy reinstall?  :Confused:  Please, help. My feeling is that any time I try to take one step forward in fixing things in my installation I actually take five steps backwards. This is my fourth attempt to giving up with Windows in five years.

Thank you in advance,

----------


## randydueck@mts.net

Nice try, but the only way to solve all linux sound problems is to 

a) be an experienced linux user and understand the plethora of shawdy, incohesive sound architectures that characterize ALL current Linux distros
OR
b) scour the internet forums for days on end trying various promising solutions, and most likely end up waiting and waiting for a reply to your desperate post about "I'm the only one with this problem" 

In fact, I'm beginning to believe these are the options for getting almost anything done in Linux.
Neither of these options really appeals to me when my guitar is plugged in beside me and waiting.

----------


## jebasan

Ok,

I'm having problem with my sound card (intel) in my pavilion 6629ca.
here is my codes and what i've done:

when i entered the code: 

aplay -l

here what i got:

luiz@jebasan666:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

then i entered:

lspci -v

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cc
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        Memory at f8600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

When i use the code:

luiz@jebasan666:~$ sudo modprobe snd-intel82801H

I got
FATAL: Module snd_intel82801H not found.

after this Failure i did:

sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils

and i got:

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Note, selecting alsa-base instead of alsa
E: Couldn't find package utils

then..:

sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils

i got:

luiz@jebasan666:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
linux-sound-base is already the newest version.
alsa-base is already the newest version.
alsa-utils is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.

after compilatio (no error message)

1- i got dashes all over my screen,
2- i got this error:
luiz@jebasan666:/usr/src$ sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname --r) --with-card=intel82801H
sudo: ./configure: command not found

and that's what i have in those dir:
luiz@jebasan666:/usr/src$ ls linux-headers-2.6.22-14
arch    Documentation  include  Kbuild  Makefile  scripts   usr
block   drivers        init     kernel  mm        security
crypto  fs             ipc      lib     net       sound
luiz@jebasan666:/usr/src$ ls linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic/
arch    Documentation  include  Kbuild  Makefile        net       sound
block   drivers        init     kernel  mm              scripts   usr
crypto  fs             ipc      lib     Module.symvers  security

I need help  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## DXM31

I had sound then it went away :Sad: 
So I came here :Smile: 
This is my sound card
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 0110
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
        Memory at d0440000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
I tried the intel hda driver everything looked good until 
dale@dale-laptop:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
 :Confused: 
When I hit the speaker icon on the tool bar I get

The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.

You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.

On the live cd the sound works. When I loaded Ubuntu it worked(using surround volume)
any suggestions.
Thanks

----------


## erginemr

> I had sound then it went away
> So I came here
> This is my sound card
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
>         Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 0110
>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
>         Memory at d0440000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
>         Capabilities: <access denied>
> I tried the intel hda driver everything looked good until 
> ...


Please try this:
http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/200...work-in-gutsy/

----------


## DXM31

Thanks I will keep a note of that, because it started working.
I have no idea why

----------


## bixejo

Ok, self-reply:

Got solved installing 1.0.15, instead of 1.0.16... Looks like the older the driver is, the better it is...

----------


## metrorat

Ahoyhoy... your guide really helped me get things back to the original working state (i.e. onboard sound) after a bungled attempt to compile the latest ALSA (1.0.16) from source. To do that I used bits of this guide and bits from others (inc the ALSA page) with the ultimate goal of using my EMU 1616m in Ubuntu.  I believe this is supported in 1.0.16 but couldn't quite get hold of and comprehensive info on how to install it in addition to my hda-intel.  Is there any way to substitute the source code of 1.0.16 for the 'alsa-source' (1.0.14 from the repos) used in the module-assistant method? Hope this makes sense... Btw, I'm a hellava noob but can't stop my tinkering...

(Acer Aspire 5652 - Gutsy > Ubuntu Studio crossgrade)

----------


## bixejo

> [...]  Is there any way to substitute the source code of 1.0.16 for the 'alsa-source' (1.0.14 from the repos) used in the module-assistant method? Hope this makes sense...


Hi metrorat,

I also tried to revert the alsa-1.0.16 installation from source, back to the 1.0.14 supplied by the official repos, but did not succeed. Looks like the from-source installation overwrites some stuff that is not written back again by the deb packages installation. Note also that installing from source is not noticed by the system packages database (Synaptic would still report the former version as installed.)

The only workaround I found was to install the former version also from source. In my case 1.0.15 fixed the issue.

You may download it in the following URL's:

Driver:




> ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive...1.0.15.tar.bz2


Libs:




> ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/lib/a...1.0.15.tar.bz2


Utils and oss (not strictly necessary, I believe):




> ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/utils...1.0.15.tar.bz2
> ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/oss-l...1.0.15.tar.bz2


To install 1.0.14 instead of 1.0.15, just replace '15' by '14' in the above links.

Make sure you follow carefully all the installation steps. And one more advice: when compiling, installing, etc., I would suggest you to get a true superuser shell instead of sudoing each step. In the case you don't have got root account enabled, which is the default in Ubuntu, you may still get the superuser shell (more or less) by typing:




> yourlogin@yourhost$ *sudo bash*


One more note: check your PATH environment variable and make sure that all building commands (make, gcc, etc.) are taken from the default system installation, instead of some other sw that you may have installed before. I also got a problem with that, and got almost mad till I realized what was happening...

Good luck,

----------


## metrorat

> Please, help.
> 
> alsa 1.0.14 was the last driver that worked  for me (more or less, no headphones sound nor speakers mute when plugging headphones jack). Trying to solve this, and after trying more than one dozen of non-solutions I found across these forums and all over the Internet, I upgraded to 1.0.16. Result: no sound at all.
> 
> Now I'm trying to revert to 1.0.14 but it's impossible. I reinstalled all the stuff suggested in LordRaiden's post but any time I try to load *snd-hda-intel* I get the following:
> 
> dmesg output related to snd-hda-intel follows (just a few, are a lot):
> 
> And similar errors related to modules *snd_rawmidi*,  *snd_seq_midi*, and *snd_seq_dummy*.
> ...


Try going through the reinstall from source using the module-assistant method.  I had a very similar problem and had to go back to 1.0.14 from 1.0.16 (although my HDA Intel chipset is officially supported in 1.0.14). I did however use:



```
sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
```

beforehand.  This method managed to get me back to my previous working state.

----------


## metrorat

Just read your reply - thanks... obviously you've been gnashing on this for a while so feel free to ignore my perhaps not so sage advice above. What do you mean by PATH environment variable btw, I am running rt-kenel... will this present an issue do you think?

Cheers

----------


## bixejo

> Just read your reply - thanks... obviously you've been gnashing on this for a while...


Indeed. I've been forced to learn a bit (not much) just by crashing my head against the problems wall.




> ... so feel free to ignore my perhaps not so sage advice above. ...


Don't worry. I really appreciate your help. One shouldn't neglect any help (nor any enemy either...)




> ... What do you mean by PATH environment variable


Any time you open a shell there are some environment variables set that are (or may be) checked by any program you run from that shell. One of the most important variables is PATH, which instruct shell on where to find any  program whose execution you request (either directly or through a shell script.) To check what's your current PATH variable just type:




> yourlogin@yourhost:~$ echo $PATH


To check what's the program that will actually be run by the system any time you issue its command in the shell, you may use the 'which' command. For example, to check which program will be executed if you try the command 'make', you may type:




> yourlogin@yourhost:~$ which make


Anyhow, if you don't know what I'm talking about, the most likely is that you wouldn't have to worry about this, as it's highly unlike that PATH gets changed in your shell unless you explicitly do so by editing the file .bashrc in your home directory.




> ... btw, I am running rt-kenel... will this present an issue do you think?
> 
> Cheers


I'm afraid I cannot tell you too much about that. I know that you may run into problems with rt-kernels when installing some proprietary drivers (like fglrx driver for ATI video cards) but haven't ever heard anything similar related to sound drivers.

Good luck, and thank you again for your help,

----------


## metrorat

Managed to sucessfully compile 1.0.16 from source and onboard intel-hda sound is working.  Emu Cardbus card is recognised but not got any sound out of the h/p jack. Only crashed once after but think that might be something to do the the ongoing struggle between rt-kernel and nvidia-glx driver...

Anyone out there got a working 1616m? If so how please...?

----------


## bixejo

> Managed to sucessfully compile 1.0.16 from source and onboard intel-hda sound is working.  Emu Cardbus card is recognised but not got any sound out of the h/p jack. Only crashed once after but think that might be something to do the the ongoing struggle between rt-kernel and nvidia-glx driver...
> 
> Anyone out there got a working 1616m? If so how please...?


*Cheers!* If you got some sound, you definitely are on the right way.

I also had got for a while the h/p no sound issue. I solved it in two steps that I'm writing down below. Perhaps you find them helpful. After the first step, I got sound from headphones, but main audio output did not automatically mute on plugging the h/p jack.

I recall from your previous posts that you are using hda-intel module, so the following is referred to that module.

1. Double click on desktop volume control icon (speaker), and there:In menu File --> Change Device: make sure that you're making settings for HDA Intel.In menu Edit --> Preferences: mark all check boxes you find, so that you may set values for all the available controls.Make sure that your Headphones output (if any) is not muted nor it's at min volume.Browse through options and switches, and check whether there exist some option with the name "Headphone jack sense" or something like that, and if so mark it.I believe you wouldn't have to reboot to check whether these changes took the desired effect, but if you indeed find the right options and after setting them correctly you still don't get any h/p sound, it might be a good idea to do so.

2. If the above didn't solve your issue, or did it only partially, you may consider to edit your file */etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base* and add at its end a line like the following:




> options snd-hda-intel model=_something_


Where _something_ stands for the right option, depending on your sound card codec chip and your system configuration. To check your codec chip type:




> yourlogin@yourhost:~$ aplay -l


In my case I get the following output:




> bixejo@colmena:~$ aplay -l
> **** Lista de PLAYBACK Dispositivos Hardware ****
> tarjeta 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 0: *ALC268* Analog [*ALC268* Analog]
>   Subdispositivos: 0/1
>   Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
> tarjeta 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
>   Subdispositivos: 1/1
>   Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0


So my codec chip is ALC268.

Once you know your codec chip, have a look at the file */usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz* (Watch out! it's a compressed text file, don't try to read it with your usual text editor/browser. Try instead: )




> yourlogin@yourhost:~$ *zless* /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz


(q to exit zless). Scroll down till you reach the section related to module snd-hda-intel.  Find there your codec chip name and use the most appropriate option for your system within that codec name. I've got a Toshiba laptop, and the line:




> options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba


, works great for me.

If you make several attempts to set this line correctly, I believe that you still do not need to reboot every time to check if it works. You only should manage to remove from memory sound modules and reload them again, but if you don't see this clear the safest way is of course to reboot after any change.

Good luck!

----------


## monkeymind90

My sound module is listed as HDA Generic. Under zless /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz the instructions for generic modules are only " The model name "genric" is treated as a special case.  When this
    model is given, the driver uses the generic codec parser without
    "codec-patch".  It's sometimes good for testing and debugging." Any ideas on how to get a more specific patch?

----------


## bixejo

> My sound module is listed as HDA Generic. Under zless /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz the instructions for generic modules are only " The model name "genric" is treated as a special case.  When this
>     model is given, the driver uses the generic codec parser without
>     "codec-patch".  It's sometimes good for testing and debugging." Any ideas on how to get a more specific patch?


I'm a bit confused... The text you quote here is related to module snd-hda-intel in the file /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz. I can find it about at the end of the codec chip list. Did you run the command lsmod | grep snd  from a terminal? Could you paste here the modules you get listed? And what's your audio card codec chip reported by aplay -l ?

Since you've got a HP laptop, if you are indeed running snd-hda-intel, maybe one of the following choices may work for you if you include one (just one) of these lines at the end of your file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:




> options snd-hda-intel model=hp
> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop


In either case, you may always try things like the above lines, as this is actually not invasive for the system setup and may easily be reverted just by removing the line and rebooting.

I'm also assuming that you  took previously Step 1, and tried to enable all possibilities under "Edit --> Preferences", and also tried all possible devices in "File --> Change device", didn't you?

----------


## kriukov

A very helpful guide, thank you. I've had the problem on my machine reappearing many times: sound disappears, or just specific programs refuse to play sound (e.g. Gizmo does not log on saying it didn't find available sound devices, or sox doesn't play anything saying /dev/dsp is busy). By trial and error I found the following way without reinstalling drivers. I just do

sudo chmod 777 /dev/snd/*

and restart. Everything works well after that. I have no idea why the permissions get reset.

----------


## bixejo

> [...] By trial and error I found the following way without reinstalling drivers. I just do
> 
> sudo chmod 777 /dev/snd/*
> 
> and restart. Everything works well after that. I have no idea why the permissions get reset.


If that fixes your issues, looks like your problem's something to do with groups. Normally, permissions of files under /dev/snd/ allow owner and group to read and write from/to them. Did you check whether your user(s) name(s) is(are) included in the group "audio"? If not, that may explain why you need to apply permissions to "everybody" in the way you do with chmod.

You may check what users are included in the group "audio" by typing in a terminal (I include my own output):




> bixejo@colmena:~$ grep audio /etc/group
> audio:x:29:bixejo,bixeja


To include users you may edit file /etc/group and include at the end of the line starting by "audio" the users names you want to allow access to audio devices, separated by commas just like in the example. You may also try to use the GUI tool you may find in "System --> Administration --> Users and Groups" (albeit I don't see the group "audio" in my system... *shrug*). After that, all those users will be able to use sound devices without need to chmod files.

----------


## monkeymind90

"ethan@ethan-laptop:~$ lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by
ipv6                  317192  10 
af_packet              28172  4 
ndiswrapper           233632  0 
rfcomm                 47656  2 
l2cap                  28672  11 rfcomm
bluetooth              63876  4 rfcomm,l2cap
ppdev                  11272  0 
powernow_k8            16608  1 
cpufreq_powersave       3072  0 
cpufreq_userspace       6048  0 
cpufreq_stats           8160  0 
cpufreq_ondemand       10896  1 
freq_table              6464  3 powernow_k8,cpufreq_stats,cpufreq_ondemand
cpufreq_conservative     9608  0 
video                  21140  0 
container               6400  0 
ac                      7304  0 
sbs                    21520  0 
battery                12424  0 
button                 10400  0 
dock                   12264  0 
sbp2                   27144  0 
parport_pc             41896  0 
lp                     15048  0 
parport                44172  3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp
joydev                 13440  0 
snd_hda_intel         375848  1 
snd_pcm_oss            47488  0 
snd_mixer_oss          20096  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                93832  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
snd_page_alloc         12560  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
snd_hwdep              12168  1 snd_hda_intel
snd_seq_dummy           5380  0 
snd_seq_oss            36864  0 
snd_seq_midi           11008  0 
snd_rawmidi            29824  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      9984  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                62624  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_mid  i_event
snd_timer              27400  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device         10260  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi  ,snd_seq
uvcvideo               52228  0 
snd                    69544  12 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,sn  d_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,  snd_seq_device
compat_ioctl32         11136  1 uvcvideo
sdhci                  21004  0 
soundcore              10272  1 snd
i2c_nforce2             7808  0 
videodev               31360  1 uvcvideo
v4l1_compat            15364  2 uvcvideo,videodev
v4l2_common            21888  3 uvcvideo,compat_ioctl32,videodev
psmouse                45596  0 
serio_raw               9092  0 
pcspkr                  4608  0 
k8temp                  7680  0 
i2c_core               30208  1 i2c_nforce2
mmc_core               33416  1 sdhci
shpchp                 38300  0 
pci_hotplug            36612  1 shpchp
evdev                  13056  6 
ext3                  146576  1 
jbd                    69360  1 ext3
mbcache                11272  1 ext3
sg                     41384  0 
sd_mod                 32512  3 
ide_cd                 35488  0 
cdrom                  41768  1 ide_cd
ahci                   27012  2 
ata_generic             9988  0 
forcedeth              55048  0 
ohci1394               38984  0 
ieee1394              109528  2 sbp2,ohci1394
libata                138928  2 ahci,ata_generic
scsi_mod              172856  4 sbp2,sg,sd_mod,libata
amd74xx                17328  0 [permanent]
ide_core              141200  2 ide_cd,amd74xx
ehci_hcd               40076  0 
ohci_hcd               25092  0 
usbcore               161584  5 ndiswrapper,uvcvideo,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
thermal                16528  0 
processor              36232  2 powernow_k8,thermal
fan                     6920  0 
fuse                   52528  1 
apparmor               47008  0 
commoncap               9472  1 apparmor
ethan@ethan-laptop:~$ grep snd"

grep snd just froze it. 

"ethan@ethan-laptop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
ethan@ethan-laptop:~$ "

Yes I did try the earlier steps you suggested, as well as model=laptop, model=hp, model=laptop hp, and model=hp 3035. None of these seemed to change anything (and I did remember to reboot and try it after each change).

----------


## bixejo

> ethan@ethan-laptop:~$ grep snd"
> 
> grep snd just froze it.


Well, the "grep snd" part was to be put in the same line of "lsmod" separated by a pipe bar | so that the list were restricted only to sound modules, and not all modules as you normally get with "lsmod". Anyhow, in your post I saw what I was interested in.

Looks like your driver does not fully recognize your sound hardware. If you tried with the latest alsa driver release, I'm afraid the most likely is that your hardware is still not supported. You may also check your audio hardware with a lower level identification command like the following:




> yourlogin@yourhost:~$ lscpi -v


That will report a long list of devices. Look for the ones related to sound or audio. Maybe that will find out more details than "aplay -l".

I'm sorry buddy, but if you tried the latest alsa driver release and also your audio hardware doesn't seem to be supported, I'm afraid your issues solution falls beyond my knowledge limits. I've done my best to help you, because I know quite well how one feels when gets a problem, asks for help, and gets the silence as the only answer. But at this point there isn't anything else I can do but wishing good luck to you.

----------


## JDorfler

Okay, I guess I am hard headed, but I had to do it.  I have found out how to have sound and my HyperThreading on at the same time.  First of all, I had to do a fresh install of Hardy rc 6 while HT was off.  Update my installation, then reboot with HT turned back on.  Sound will still not work if I use the flgrx drivers from ATI, but I would rather have sound while HT is on.  I am running so much faster now.

----------


## litothegreat

i didnt read through all the pages in this thread, so excuse me if this is a repeat, but i am new to linux. and i ran lspci and say my chipset is "ICH8". i looked on the ASLA supported chipset page and did not see my chipset family. the first post stated he couldnt help me. so can anyone else?

----------


## monkeymind90

> I'm sorry buddy, but if you tried the latest alsa driver release and also your audio hardware doesn't seem to be supported, I'm afraid your issues solution falls beyond my knowledge limits. I've done my best to help you, because I know quite well how one feels when gets a problem, asks for help, and gets the silence as the only answer. But at this point there isn't anything else I can do but wishing good luck to you.


Thanks anyway bixejo. I really appreciate the time you spent helping out.

----------


## monkeymind90

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=64
        Memory behind bridge: f2100000-f21fffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

Could the access denied have anything to do with alsa's failure to recognize the device?
This is from lspci -v.

----------


## bixejo

> i didnt read through all the pages in this thread, so excuse me if this is a repeat, but i am new to linux. and i ran lspci and say my chipset is "ICH8". i looked on the ASLA supported chipset page and did not see my chipset family. the first post stated he couldnt help me. so can anyone else?


Not much help, but I just can tell you that I've got also a ICH8 chipset family audio card, and alsa-1.0.15 works great for me.

My audio devices, as reported by lscpi -v are:




> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
>         Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff00
>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
>         Memory at f8300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
>         Capabilities: <access denied>
> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device aa08
>         Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device aa08
>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
>         Memory at c7eec000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
>         Capabilities: <access denied>


The second device listed is the modem audio output, I believe, but not sure at all.

----------


## bixejo

> 00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
>         Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=64
>         Memory behind bridge: f2100000-f21fffff
>         Capabilities: <access denied>


Is that the only device listed by lspci -v??? That's not actually an audio device, but a "PCI bridge". Audio devices are named in that very way just in the place where you see "PCI bridge" in your quoted text.

See my previous post in this thread to see what kind of output you should look for. If your terminal scrolls too many lines for you to be able to see all devices, you may try the following:




> yourlogin@yourhost:~$ lspci -v | less


Then you may freely scroll up and down (q to quit from "less".)

----------


## kriukov

> If that fixes your issues, looks like your problem's something to do with groups. Normally, permissions of files under /dev/snd/ allow owner and group to read and write from/to them. Did you check whether your user(s) name(s) is(are) included in the group "audio"? If not, that may explain why you need to apply permissions to "everybody" in the way you do with chmod.
> 
> You may check what users are included in the group "audio" by typing in a terminal (I include my own output):
> 
> To include users you may edit file /etc/group and include at the end of the line starting by "audio" the users names you want to allow access to audio devices, separated by commas just like in the example. You may also try to use the GUI tool you may find in "System --> Administration --> Users and Groups" (albeit I don't see the group "audio" in my system... *shrug*). After that, all those users will be able to use sound devices without need to chmod files.


I think I found a better solution (don't know, but it worked immediately without rebooting). After googling the error "/dev/dsp: device or resource busy", which seems to be a very popular search, I disabled software sound mixing (ESD). Everything was fine then.

----------


## bixejo

> I think I found a better solution (don't know, but it worked immediately without rebooting). After googling the error "/dev/dsp: device or resource busy", which seems to be a very popular search, I disabled software sound mixing (ESD). Everything was fine then.


If that worked fine for you, that's not only a better solution, but the best one  :Smile: 

Note, however, that if you disable ESD you may get odd crashes in Nautilus (the default Gnome file browser) if you navigate for some time through folders with many audio files (mp3, wav, etc.) From some point on, Nautilus just refuses to show the content of any folder saying "Too many open files." This usually happens with Gutsy. If you don't get this problem, just forget about this. But if you do so, you may disable audio files preview in Nautilus to avoid this: Edit --> Preferences --> Go to "Preview" tab, and there disable previews for audio files.

----------


## litothegreat

> Not much help, but I just can tell you that I've got also a ICH8 chipset family audio card, and alsa-1.0.15 works great for me.
> 
> My audio devices, as reported by lscpi -v are:
> 
> 
> The second device listed is the modem audio output, I believe, but not sure at all.


00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Unknown device 0560
        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 22
        Memory at f3400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
thats wat it says for me.  and i didnt see n e support for me. but im planning on just going along with the process and see if it works. if i do fallow the instructions and it isnt supported will n e harm be done to my system?

----------


## kriukov

> If that worked fine for you, that's not only a better solution, but the best one 
> 
> Note, however, that if you disable ESD you may get odd crashes in Nautilus (the default Gnome file browser) if you navigate for some time through folders with many audio files (mp3, wav, etc.) From some point on, Nautilus just refuses to show the content of any folder saying "Too many open files." This usually happens with Gutsy. If you don't get this problem, just forget about this. But if you do so, you may disable audio files preview in Nautilus to avoid this: Edit --> Preferences --> Go to "Preview" tab, and there disable previews for audio files.


I hope it is going to work. Due to some reason Gizmo, which I use to make voice calls, uses /dev/dsp, which is, AFAIK, related to OSS, and this error has apparently nothing to do with ALSA (restarting ALSA did no good). I don't understand what ESD is for, and I don't know if I can have more than one application use sound now. I checked Nautilus by opening a directory with a very big number of sound files (~1000), didn't notice any errors; I have sound files preview always disabled (don't understand the purpose of this anyway). I use Dapper with Nautilus 2.14.3.

----------


## bixejo

> [...]
> thats wat it says for me.  and i didnt see n e support for me. but im planning on just going along with the process and see if it works. if i do fallow the instructions and it isnt supported will n e harm be done to my system?


Go ahead and good luck! You may also consider slight variations on the instructions. For example, I had to install compiling the driver source code, and I tried first with the last driver release as suggested (alsa-1.0.16 was the last one at that point.) That one didn't work, but 1.0.15 did (unexplainable.)

----------


## bixejo

> I hope it is going to work. Due to some reason Gizmo, which I use to make voice calls, uses /dev/dsp, which is, AFAIK, related to OSS, and this error has apparently nothing to do with ALSA [...]


Did you also install the package alsa-oss? It's the ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. Maybe you should if you use old OSS applications on ALSA driver.



> [...] and I don't know if I can have more than one application use sound now. [...]


That can be very easily checked, so go ahead  :Smile: 




> [...] I checked Nautilus by opening a directory with a very big number of sound files (~1000), didn't notice any errors; I have sound files preview always disabled (don't understand the purpose of this anyway). I use Dapper with Nautilus 2.14.3.


Well, if you already have sound files preview disabled, you obviously won't get the bug (I don't know either what's the purpose of sound files previews.)

----------


## monkeymind90

oops, grabbed the wrong one.
"00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
        Memory at f2480000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

"  This is the only audio device listed, and it still has the access denied thing.

----------


## kriukov

> Did you also install the package alsa-oss? It's the ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. Maybe you should if you use old OSS applications on ALSA driver.


I did install alsa-oss but didn't figure out its purpose for now, so I uninstalled it. Will it help much in my case?




> That can be very easily checked, so go ahead


No. I cannot play more than one application simultaneously, nor more than one stream by the same application (like two sound files in VLC at a time).

----------


## bixejo

> oops, grabbed the wrong one.
> "00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
>         Memory at f2480000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
>         Capabilities: <access denied>
> 
> "  This is the only audio device listed, and it still has the access denied thing.


Ok, I see. Looks like your video hw is not fully supported. Don't worry about the access denied thing, I also get it in my lspci list and all work fine in my laptop. Anyhow, I'm by no means an expert in these issues, so maybe you should ask some other wiser guy.

----------


## bixejo

> I did install alsa-oss but didn't figure out its purpose for now, so I uninstalled it. Will it help much in my case?


alsa-oss is supposed to be designed to support old oss applications (like Gizmo, as you said) on ALSA.

Disabling/uninstalling things to fix issues may cause some others to appear some time later, when you probably don't even remember what you did and do not relate both things. This usually lead to other similar "fixes" and so on... This process may eventually stop at some point, or may finish with you cursing Linux and shouting "long life Windows!"...

I would advice you to try always less invasive and easier to revert changes/fixes (i.e., changing a line in a configuration text file is easier to revert than installing .deb packages, and the later is easier to revert than compiling and installing packages from source, etc.) I know that one's usually quite hurried to fix things and tend to follow the very first enthusiastic solution one finds, overall if it's followed by shouts of "this works, this works!!" from its author.

What should work in your case (it's possible that won't, I'm not the ultimate sound problems guru) is the following:Re-enable ESD.Install the right release of alsa-oss, according to the version you've got installed of alsa driver.Include users in the group "audio" in the file /etc/group.This should fix problems and also allow multiple programs to issue sound output and once. If this doesn't fix anything, you may still easily revert all this (well, step 3 is always recommended to keep done, though you undo the others, as this does not affect anything else.)

----------


## kriukov

Bixejo, thank you for your instructions. So far everything works well... In some time this error may show up (/dev/dsp/:device or resource busy); I'll just disable ESD for that.

I haven't used Windows at home for 1.5 years and whenever I need to use it somewhere else, it is generally irritating: it feels like everything is intentionally made the dumbest way possible there, and it is slow and hangs every once in a while. Besides, when I used to have Windows I had a sound problem too (the sound didn't play), but there was no easy way to fix it there (no config files accessible, or I didn't know where they were), so it could be solved by reinstalling sound drivers only. In Linux there seem to be lots of easy fixes for that, even those that work without reboot.

----------


## eallaud

> Go ahead and good luck! You may also consider slight variations on the instructions. For example, I had to install compiling the driver source code, and I tried first with the last driver release as suggested (alsa-1.0.16 was the last one at that point.) That one didn't work, but 1.0.15 did (unexplainable.)


Hmm, sorry to hijack this post like that but I have an ICH8 (on a intel DG965WH motherbooard) and the sound is very low (I have to crank all mixers all the way up to hear something). I tried all tricks I saw using the model parameter but with no luck so far. I am using stock drivers from Gutsy.
I see that you managed to get it working, could you tell me how please.
Thx
Bye
Manu

----------


## bixejo

> Hmm, sorry to hijack this post like that but I have an ICH8 (on a intel DG965WH motherbooard) and the sound is very low (I have to crank all mixers all the way up to hear something). I tried all tricks I saw using the model parameter but with no luck so far. I am using stock drivers from Gutsy.
> I see that you managed to get it working, could you tell me how please.
> Thx
> Bye
> Manu


First, you should note that what was a solution for me does not necessarily have to be a solution for you...

Second, make sure you have full control over your sound installation. See point 1 in this post.

I had to install alsa-1.0.15 driver from source (i.e., had to compile its source code.) I'd say that this is one of the last things you should try, best try first any other less invasive and easier to revert possible solutions.

In post#854 in this same thread, I wrote links to download this driver. If you want to get another release instead of 1.0.15, just change these numbers as convenient in the links (at the moment I downloaded it, the latest release was 1.0.16.) To compile and install it, you may follow instructions that you may find in the first post of this same thread, in "ALSA driver compilation", par. 6 --> "If you did not choose module assistant". I only did a slight different pre-compilation configuration of alsa-driver:



```
# cd /usr/src/alsa
# bunzip2 alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2
# tar xf alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar
# cd alsa-driver-1.0.15
# ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-sequencer=yes --with-oss=yes
# make
# make install
# cd ..
```

(I had previously copied the file alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2 into directory /usr/src/alsa, which I also had created before, as it does not normally exist.) Note that the above steps were taken as superuser (i.e., from a root shell.) You may get a (more or less) root shell by typing:




> yourlogin@yourhost:~$ sudo bash


and typing in your password.

I installed also alsa-libs-1.0.15 and alsa-utils-1.0.15 just as described here (these are much easier to install, as it's done in a very similar fashion to the above with the only difference that the command ./configure doesn't need to be followed by any other options.)

I strongly encourage you again to try everything else before making a driver installation compiling from source. If you run into other kind of problems, it would be helpful if you post the output you get to the following commands (you may copy blue text and paste it directly on your terminal):




> yourlogin@yourhost:~$ aplay -l
> yourlogin@yourhost:~$ dpkg -l | grep alsa
> yourlogin@yourhost:~$ lsmod | grep snd


Also, run the command:



> yourlogin@yourhost:~$ lspci -v | less


scroll down and look for devices starting with "Audio device". Those are the interesting ones (q to quit less).

----------


## Valker

I think I have tried everything mentioned in opening post including compiling ALSA, but sound still doesn't work. 

I used to have working audio but I had to change motherboard and so I now have a different sound chip too... 

So what I have now is a Asrock 939N68PV-GLAN motherboard and acoording to it's manual, It has a ALC888 audio codec onboard. I'm running a 64bit Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy.

So here is what I get when trying to do what is told in the opening post (sorry for funny language):

aplay -l


```
**** Luettelo PLAYBACK laitteista ****
kortti 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], laite 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
  Alalaitteet: 1/1
  Alalaite #0: subdevice #0
```

lspci -v


```
00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0888
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
        Memory at faf78000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```

Any idea what I should try next and if it's even possible to gat this audio chip to work in Linux?

----------


## eallaud

> First, you should note that what was a solution for me does not necessarily have to be a solution for you...
> 
> Second, make sure you have full control over your sound installation. See point 1 in this post.
> 
> [snip]
> .


OK thanks a lot I will try these steps and see what happens!
Hopefully I dont need to compile alsa myself as I plan to upgrade to Hardy, oh well...
I will let you know what I got.
Bye

----------


## RJ Hythloday

I've been having trouble for weeks, I don't understand why it would work out of the box, then after a fresh install it doesn't work at all?

So currently I removed the soundcard, turned onboard sound off in bios. Did a fresh install w/ yamaha usb 2.1 speakers. *Mp3 playback works!*

What doesn't work is sound from the web, youtube has video but no sound, websites that usually have sound have no sound. I started w/ the remove and reinstall alsa in this thread, mp3 still works but no web sound. I'm sure it's just a lib that I'm missing but it's been giving me trouble for weeks now. First post about it in this thread, but not the first post.

Please help!    :Guitar:

----------


## wrightci

The reason for sound not working could be as simple as a switch from generic kernel to i386 or vice versa:

Sound works fine for ad2k1g providing generic rather than i386 is being used.

root@ad2k1g:/usr/lib# find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/ -name 'snd-mixer*.*'
/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko
root@ad2k1g:/usr/lib# 

root@ad2k1g:/var/lib/dpkg/info# grep -- 'snd-mixer-oss.ko' *.list
linux-image-2.6.22-14-386.list:/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko
linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic.list:/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko
root@ad2k1g:/var/lib/dpkg/info# ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 20732 2008-02-12 10:37 /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 21800 2008-02-12 10:41 /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko
root@ad2k1g:/var/lib/dpkg/info# 



root@ad2k1g:/usr/lib# ls -dlp /dev/snd/ /dev/snd/*
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     180 2008-03-23 16:53 /dev/snd//
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 8 2008-03-23 16:53 /dev/snd/controlC0
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 7 2008-03-23 16:53 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 6 2008-03-23 16:53 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 5 2008-03-23 16:53 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 4 2008-03-23 16:53 /dev/snd/pcmC0D2c
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 3 2008-03-23 16:53 /dev/snd/seq
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 2 2008-03-23 16:53 /dev/snd/timer

root@ad2k1g:~# uname -a
Linux ad2k1g 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
root@ad2k1g:~# 

fgrep '2.6' /boot/grub/menu.lst
title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-386
kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-386 root=UUID=a064ae51-8bb6-4246-acf0-5db55a8fe730 ro quiet splash
initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.22-14-386
title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=a064ae51-8bb6-4246-acf0-5db55a8fe730 ro quiet splash
initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic

<20080323 lsmod good example as running on generic>
root@ad2k1g:/usr/lib# uname -r;lsmod | egrep '(audio|snd|sound|alsa|asound|pci)'
2.6.22-14-generic
snd_hda_intel         263712  1 
snd_pcm_oss            44672  0 
snd_mixer_oss          17664  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                80388  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_dummy           4740  0 
snd_seq_oss            33152  0 
snd_seq_midi            9600  0 
snd_rawmidi            25728  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                53232  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_mid  i_event
snd_timer              24324  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          9228  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi  ,snd_seq
snd                    54660  11 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,sn  d_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_de  vice
soundcore               8800  1 snd
pci_hotplug            32704  1 shpchp
snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
root@ad2k1g:/usr/lib# 
<20080323 lsmod good example as running on generic>


<20080323 lsmod bad example as running on i386>
lsmod | egrep '(audio|snd|sound|alsa|asound|pci)'
root@ad2k1g:/etc/sound# lsmod | egrep '(audio|snd|sound|alsa|asound|pci)'
pci_hotplug            31288  1 shpchp
root@ad2k1g:/etc/sound# 
</20080323 lsmod bad example as running on i386>

The hints above are not intended to put you off running an i386 kernel, but are intended to make you aware of the kernel that you are actually running (if you have more than one installed) and to share my experience of my Gutsy setup which seemed to have the required sound modules in place for both but only running okay when generic rather than i386 was the running kernel.

I have good reason for running generic anyway so I can use repository version of vbox so I have no compulsion to look into this issue further but thought my keystrokes might be of some use to somebody with a similar audio situation.

Gary.

----------


## RJ Hythloday

I've done several installs, but they should all be ''fresh'' installs is there a way to verify this?

----------


## nwtarr

Hello guys, i'am new in Ubuntu and Linux too.

I have a Xubuntu 7.10 on my Pentium-II 400Mhz, 320MB RAM and have a problems with my audio.

Then i installed, it working (possible, because when i insert CD audio, music play).

But, now, i have no sound, i install some codecs, and wen i try to play music, player start playng, but i never heard,

I try this manual, but it not helped.  :Sad: 

Pleasee, tell me, were i'me wrong.

This is *dmesg* output.


```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.22-14-generic (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)) #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.22-14.52-generic)
[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000013ff0000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000013ff0000 - 0000000013ff3000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000013ff3000 - 0000000014000000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.
[    0.000000] 319MB LOWMEM available.
[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 81904) 0 entries of 256 used
[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
[    0.000000]   Normal       4096 ->    81904
[    0.000000]   HighMem     81904 ->    81904
[    0.000000] early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges
[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->    81904
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 81904
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 607 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 77201 pages, LIFO batch:15
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000] DMI 2.0 present.
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xC00F6D10 checksum 0
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6D10, 0014 (r0 ABIT  )
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 13FF3000, 002C (r1 ABIT   AWRDACPI        0             0)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 13FF3040, 0074 (r1 ABIT   AWRDACPI        0             0)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 13FF30C0, 1B46 (r1 ABIT   AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  1000009)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 13FF0000, 0040
[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 13FF4C40, 0028 (r1 ABIT                   0             0)
[    0.000000] ACPI: BIOS age (1998) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI
[    0.000000] ACPI: Disabling ACPI support
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 14000000:ebff0000)
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 81265
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=1be02910-6366-4a4f-856e-a48a6860403a ro quiet
[    0.000000] Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"
[    0.000000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (0128c000)
[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)
[    0.000000] Detected 400.927 MHz processor.
[   24.208735] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[   24.210374] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[   24.211911] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[   24.260018] Memory: 313100k/327616k available (2015k kernel code, 13896k reserved, 915k data, 364k init, 0k highmem)
[   24.260069] virtual kernel memory layout:
[   24.260075]     fixmap  : 0xfff4d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 712 kB)
[   24.260083]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
[   24.260091]     vmalloc : 0xd4800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 687 MB)
[   24.260098]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xd3ff0000   ( 319 MB)
[   24.260105]       .init : 0xc03e3000 - 0xc043e000   ( 364 kB)
[   24.260112]       .data : 0xc02f7e86 - 0xc03dce84   ( 915 kB)
[   24.260120]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc02f7e86   (2015 kB)
[   24.260137] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.
[   24.260300] SLUB: Genslabs=22, HWalign=32, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
[   24.340343] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 802.84 BogoMIPS (lpj=1605698)
[   24.340459] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[   24.340493] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[   24.340567] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[   24.341104] CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
[   24.341155] CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K
[   24.341169] CPU: L2 cache: 512K
[   24.341182] CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000
[   24.341233] Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.
[   24.341286] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[   24.356457] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[   24.357151] Freeing SMP alternatives: 11k freed
[   24.358335] Early unpacking initramfs... done
[   25.956524] CPU0: Intel Pentium II (Deschutes) stepping 02
[   25.956552] SMP motherboard not detected.
[   25.956563] Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.
[   25.956762] Brought up 1 CPUs
[   25.957297] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[   25.957512] Time: 15:39:43  Date: 02/24/108
[   25.957630] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[   25.958067] EISA bus registered
[   25.988736] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb430, last bus=1
[   25.988750] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[   25.988760] Setting up standard PCI resources
[   25.993466] ACPI: Interpreter disabled.
[   25.993483] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[   25.993550] pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled
[   25.993568] PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...
[   25.994136] PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00fbfd0
[   25.994160] PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0xbff8, dseg 0xf0000
[   25.999793] PnPBIOS: 15 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 15 recorded by driver
[   26.000050] PCI: Probing PCI hardware
[   26.000076] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[   26.000685] * Found PM-Timer Bug on the chipset. Due to workarounds for a bug,
[   26.000695] * this clock source is slow. Consider trying other clock sources
[   26.000767] PCI quirk: region 4000-403f claimed by PIIX4 ACPI
[   26.000782] PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by PIIX4 SMB
[   26.004186] PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 0000:00:07.0
[   26.021699] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[   26.021712] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[   26.022018] pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
[   26.022039] pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
[   26.022056] pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0x100000-0x13ffffff could not be reserved
[   26.022086] pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf3fff could not be reserved
[   26.022102] pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xf4000-0xf7fff could not be reserved
[   26.022117] pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
[   26.022133] pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
[   26.024092] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
[   26.024107]   IO window: d000-dfff
[   26.024123]   MEM window: e4000000-e5ffffff
[   26.024137]   PREFETCH window: e6000000-e6ffffff
[   26.024202] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[   26.024314] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
[   26.060559] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[   26.060801] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)
[   26.061745] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[   26.062386] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)
[   26.062399] TCP reno registered
[   26.072905] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[   29.131710] Freeing initrd memory: 7057k freed
[   29.132132] Simple Boot Flag at 0x34 set to 0x1
[   29.133195] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[   29.133250] audit(1206373185.768:1): initialized
[   29.146855] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[   29.147233] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[   29.148044] io scheduler noop registered
[   29.148058] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[   29.148069] io scheduler deadline registered
[   29.148202] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[   29.148331] Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.
[   29.148397] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
[   29.149067] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[   29.503750] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[   29.678461] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
[   29.678871] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[   29.679082] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[   29.679643] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[   29.682600] 00:0b: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[   29.683661] 00:0e: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[   29.687876] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[   29.688762] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0
[   29.689238] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303,PNP0f13] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[   29.692212] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   29.692356] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[   29.693360] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[   29.694005] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[   29.694056] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4
[   29.694069] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5
[   29.694101] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[   29.694605] TCP cubic registered
[   29.694688] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[   29.694806] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[   29.695144]   Magic number: 0:508:690
[   29.695438]   hash matches device mem
[   29.697136] Freeing unused kernel memory: 364k freed
[   29.748405] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1
[   30.560627] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized<5>audit(1206373187.268:2):  type=1505 info="AppArmor initialized" pid=1039
[   30.609261] fuse init (API version 7.8)
[   30.643216] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
[   30.740940] thermal: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_set_thermal_limit
[   33.206428] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[   33.206541] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[   33.206698] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[   33.214697] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
[   33.214956] PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin D of device 0000:00:07.2. Please try using pci=biosirq.
[   33.214976] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:07.2 setup!
[   33.215055] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: init 0000:00:07.2 fail, -19
[   33.586086] ne2k-pci.c:v1.03 9/22/2003 D. Becker/P. Gortmaker
[   33.586217] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered
[   33.586232] PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:09.0
[   33.586270] PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.0
[   33.586686] eth0: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0xe400, IRQ 10, 00:00:21:F9:83:0C.
[   33.690920] SCSI subsystem initialized
[   33.753805] libata version 2.21 loaded.
[   33.788587] ata_piix 0000:00:07.1: version 2.11
[   33.789264] scsi0 : ata_piix
[   33.789502] scsi1 : ata_piix
[   33.789639] ata1: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x000101f0 ctl 0x000103f6 bmdma 0x0001f000 irq 14
[   33.789660] ata2: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x00010170 ctl 0x00010376 bmdma 0x0001f008 irq 15
[   34.128404] ata1.00: ATAPI: HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-2500, A011, max MWDMA2
[   34.300452] ata1.00: configured for MWDMA2
[   34.464660] ata2.00: ATA-7: Maxtor 6E030L0, NAR61590, max UDMA/133
[   34.464682] ata2.00: 60058656 sectors, multi 16: LBA 
[   34.472704] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33
[   34.474178] scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HITACHI  DVD-ROM GD-2500  A011 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   34.480341] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6E030L0   NAR6 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   34.511457] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
[   34.606123] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
[   34.614548] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 10x/24x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[   34.614570] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[   34.615484] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
[   34.664226] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 60058656 512-byte hardware sectors (30750 MB)
[   34.666545] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   34.666564] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   34.666694] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   34.666980] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 60058656 512-byte hardware sectors (30750 MB)
[   34.667052] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   34.667068] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   34.667184] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   34.667203]  sda:<5>sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5
[   34.671113] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
[   34.682128]  sda1 sda2 < sda5 >
[   34.726137] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[   35.188944] Attempting manual resume
[   35.188961] swsusp: Resume From Partition 8:5
[   35.188971] PM: Checking swsusp image.
[   35.189402] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[   35.325683] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[   35.325731] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   53.981632] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[   53.993515] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   57.067038] Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones
[   58.444487] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2
[   58.590862] agpgart: Detected an Intel 440BX Chipset.
[   58.598224] agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000
[   58.755386] piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: Found 0000:00:07.3 device
[   58.878642] input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3
[   58.917980] parport_pc 00:0d: reported by Plug and Play BIOS
[   58.918057] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]
[   60.777387] PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:11.0
[   60.777425] PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:09.0
[   60.777536] Vortex: init.... <6>done.
[   61.547532] gameport: AU88x0 Gameport is pci0000:00:11.0/gameport0, speed 1657kHz
[   62.559790] loop: module loaded
[   62.632990] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   62.836317] Adding 176672k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:176672k
[   63.225310] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal
[   71.152412] acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_notify_smm
[   71.152868] acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_unregister_performance
[   71.154208] acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_preregister_performance
[   71.154826] acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance
[   74.624891] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   74.938996] audit(1206362432.255:3):  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a" denied_mask="a" name="/dev/tty" pid=4180 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
[   75.161559] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[   75.162403] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[   75.328613] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)
[   76.415306] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
[   85.707186] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[  623.345189] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[  649.060347] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[  694.971245] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[ 6714.057335] vortex: IRQ fifo error
[ 6795.700154] vortex: IRQ fifo error
```

*aplay -l*


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: au8830 [Aureal Vortex au8830], device 0: AU88x0 ADB [adb]
  Subdevices: 31/32
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
  Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
  Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
  Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
  Subdevice #8: subdevice #8
  Subdevice #9: subdevice #9
  Subdevice #10: subdevice #10
  Subdevice #11: subdevice #11
  Subdevice #12: subdevice #12
  Subdevice #13: subdevice #13
  Subdevice #14: subdevice #14
  Subdevice #15: subdevice #15
  Subdevice #16: subdevice #16
  Subdevice #17: subdevice #17
  Subdevice #18: subdevice #18
  Subdevice #19: subdevice #19
  Subdevice #20: subdevice #20
  Subdevice #21: subdevice #21
  Subdevice #22: subdevice #22
  Subdevice #23: subdevice #23
  Subdevice #24: subdevice #24
  Subdevice #25: subdevice #25
  Subdevice #26: subdevice #26
  Subdevice #27: subdevice #27
  Subdevice #28: subdevice #28
  Subdevice #29: subdevice #29
  Subdevice #30: subdevice #30
  Subdevice #31: subdevice #31
card 0: au8830 [Aureal Vortex au8830], device 1: AU88x0 SPDIF [spdif]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: au8830 [Aureal Vortex au8830], device 2: AU88x0 A3D [a3d]
  Subdevices: 16/16
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
  Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
  Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
  Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
  Subdevice #8: subdevice #8
  Subdevice #9: subdevice #9
  Subdevice #10: subdevice #10
  Subdevice #11: subdevice #11
  Subdevice #12: subdevice #12
  Subdevice #13: subdevice #13
  Subdevice #14: subdevice #14
  Subdevice #15: subdevice #15
card 0: au8830 [Aureal Vortex au8830], device 3: AU88x0 WT [wt]
  Subdevices: 64/64
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
  Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
  Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
  Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
  Subdevice #8: subdevice #8
  Subdevice #9: subdevice #9
  Subdevice #10: subdevice #10
  Subdevice #11: subdevice #11
  Subdevice #12: subdevice #12
  Subdevice #13: subdevice #13
  Subdevice #14: subdevice #14
  Subdevice #15: subdevice #15
  Subdevice #16: subdevice #16
  Subdevice #17: subdevice #17
  Subdevice #18: subdevice #18
  Subdevice #19: subdevice #19
  Subdevice #20: subdevice #20
  Subdevice #21: subdevice #21
  Subdevice #22: subdevice #22
  Subdevice #23: subdevice #23
  Subdevice #24: subdevice #24
  Subdevice #25: subdevice #25
  Subdevice #26: subdevice #26
  Subdevice #27: subdevice #27
  Subdevice #28: subdevice #28
  Subdevice #29: subdevice #29
  Subdevice #30: subdevice #30
  Subdevice #31: subdevice #31
  Subdevice #32: subdevice #32
  Subdevice #33: subdevice #33
  Subdevice #34: subdevice #34
  Subdevice #35: subdevice #35
  Subdevice #36: subdevice #36
  Subdevice #37: subdevice #37
  Subdevice #38: subdevice #38
  Subdevice #39: subdevice #39
  Subdevice #40: subdevice #40
  Subdevice #41: subdevice #41
  Subdevice #42: subdevice #42
  Subdevice #43: subdevice #43
  Subdevice #44: subdevice #44
  Subdevice #45: subdevice #45
  Subdevice #46: subdevice #46
  Subdevice #47: subdevice #47
  Subdevice #48: subdevice #48
  Subdevice #49: subdevice #49
  Subdevice #50: subdevice #50
  Subdevice #51: subdevice #51
  Subdevice #52: subdevice #52
  Subdevice #53: subdevice #53
  Subdevice #54: subdevice #54
  Subdevice #55: subdevice #55
  Subdevice #56: subdevice #56
  Subdevice #57: subdevice #57
  Subdevice #58: subdevice #58
  Subdevice #59: subdevice #59
  Subdevice #60: subdevice #60
  Subdevice #61: subdevice #61
  Subdevice #62: subdevice #62
  Subdevice #63: subdevice #63
```

*lspci -v*


```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
        Memory behind bridge: e4000000-e5ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e6000000-e6ffffff

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Flags: medium devsel
        I/O ports at e000 [size=32]

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)
        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10
        I/O ports at e400 [size=32]

00:11.0 Multimedia audio controller: Aureal Semiconductor Vortex 2 (rev fe)
        Subsystem: Diamond Multimedia Systems Monster Sound II
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
        Memory at e7000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
        I/O ports at e800 [size=8]
        I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV4 [RIVA TNT] (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Creative Labs Graphics Blaster CT6710
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        Memory at e4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at e6000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=16M]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at e5000000 [disabled] [size=64K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```

----------


## migszo

Hi,
I am using an Audigy 2 ZS and when I get to this step:
sudo modprobe snd-emu10k2

I get:
FATAL: Module snd_Module_emu10k2 not found.

When I run the lspci -v my card comes up as:
03:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
	Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy 2 ZS (SB0350)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5
	I/O ports at 9c00 [size=64]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

UPDATE:
When trying the emu10k1 package, I get this:
 sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found.
FATAL: Error running install command for snd_emu10k1

Am I not using correct syntax for the driver file?

FIXED: Used the ALSA driver Compilation method (about 5 times) and it worked! thanks!

----------


## ron929

I've got a Creative Labs card snd_ens1371.  So far I've followed the guide through several pages.  I have gotten sound, but right now it is very very staticy and the actual audio is very quiet even when the alsa mixer as high as possible.


Can anyone help me get my sound out clear.  Also, I'm using gutsy gibbon.

----------


## Throne777

I'm not quite sure what to do. My sound was working perfectly for a good number of months, and then a few days ago I've been noticing a lot of distortion in the sound. I've tested my speakers with other things and they're working fine. Should I just try re-installing the drivers? Or am I doomed to suffer poor sound ad infinitum?
Thanks for any help.

----------


## georgefairbanks

My sound has been working for months.  I have an Abit AN M2-HD motherboard with onboard sound.  I'm using this as a HTPC and piping the digital sound out to my receiver.  Current state:  Sound does not work from most applications (including Sound preferences test button, mplayer), but 5.1 digital sound works from SVN build of XBMC (only 5.1 sound, not stereo sound).  

Here's the output you guys might need to help me diagnose this:



```
$ aplay -l                                                                          
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

alsamixer does not show anything muted.  



```
[elvis@boobtube:~]$ find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/ -name 'snd-mixer*.*'                  (03-28 20:40)
/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko
[elvis@boobtube:~]$ grep -- 'snd-mixer-oss.ko' *.list                                                 (03-28 20:46)
zsh: no matches found: *.list
[elvis@boobtube:~]$ cd /var/lib/dpkg/info                                                             (03-28 20:46)
[elvis@boobtube:dpkg/info]$ grep -- 'snd-mixer-oss.ko' *.list                                         (03-28 20:46)
linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic.list:/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko
[elvis@boobtube:dpkg/info]$ ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko   (03-28 20:46)
ls: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko: No such file or directory
[elvis@boobtube:dpkg/info]$ ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 21800 2008-02-12 05:41 /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko
[elvis@boobtube:dpkg/info]$ uname -a                                                                  (03-28 20:47)
Linux boobtube 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
[elvis@boobtube:dpkg/info]$                                                                           (03-28 20:48)
[elvis@boobtube:dpkg/info]$                                                                           (03-28 20:48)
[elvis@boobtube:dpkg/info]$ cd /usr/lib                                                               (03-28 20:48)
[elvis@boobtube:/usr/lib]$ ls -dlp /dev/snd/ /dev/snd/*                                               (03-28 20:48)
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     180 2008-03-28 18:42 /dev/snd//
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 8 2008-03-28 18:42 /dev/snd/controlC0
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 7 2008-03-28 18:42 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 6 2008-03-28 18:42 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 5 2008-03-28 18:42 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 4 2008-03-28 18:42 /dev/snd/pcmC0D2c
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 3 2008-03-28 18:42 /dev/snd/seq
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 2 2008-03-28 18:42 /dev/snd/timer
[elvis@boobtube:/usr/lib]$ fgrep '2.6' /boot/grub/menu.lst                                            (03-28 20:48)
title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=f312b425-93f6-41c9-b349-81bb86cbe130 ro quiet splash
initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode)
kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=f312b425-93f6-41c9-b349-81bb86cbe130 ro single
initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
[elvis@boobtube:/usr/lib]$                                                                            (03-28 20:48)
[elvis@boobtube:/usr/lib]$                                                                            (03-28 20:49)
[elvis@boobtube:/usr/lib]$ uname -r;lsmod | egrep '(audio|snd|sound|alsa|asound|pci)'                 (03-28 20:49)
2.6.22-14-generic
snd_rtctimer            4384  0
snd_hda_intel         263712  4
snd_pcm_oss            44672  0
snd_mixer_oss          17664  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                80388  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_dummy           4740  0
snd_seq_oss            33152  0
snd_seq_midi            9600  0
snd_rawmidi            25728  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                53232  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              24324  4 snd_rtctimer,snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          9228  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
snd                    54660  15 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
pci_hotplug            32704  1 shpchp
soundcore               8800  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

Any thoughts?

----------


## georgefairbanks

:Smile:   Happy to follow up to my own post.  I discovered that sound was coming out the analog output (headphone jack) even though it's set to "ALC883 Digital" in Ubuntu's Sound Preferences.

I also find that after changing the output from "default" to "iec958" in XBMC, it will output all sounds, including stereo and 5.1, to the digital out.

So I'm guessing that somehow the "default" sound output is set to go to the analog output.  I don't know how to change this (or how it became changed).  Where should I look?

My current Ubuntu Sound Preferences are set to:
Sound playback:  ALC883 Digital
Sound capture: ALSA
Default Mixer tracks device:  HDA NVidia (Alsa mixer)

Yet, aplay -L lists everything as analog:



```
$ aplay -L                                                                          (03-28 21:57)
default:CARD=NVidia
    HDA NVidia, ALC883 Analog
    Default Audio Device
front:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
    HDA NVidia, ALC883 Analog
    Front speakers
surround40:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
    HDA NVidia, ALC883 Analog
    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers
surround41:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
    HDA NVidia, ALC883 Analog
    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
surround50:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
    HDA NVidia, ALC883 Analog
    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers
surround51:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
    HDA NVidia, ALC883 Analog
    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
surround71:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
    HDA NVidia, ALC883 Analog
    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers
null
    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)
```

Thanks in advance!

----------


## davedom

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449

got:

davedom@Ubuntu-desktop:~$  cd /usr/src sudo tar xjvf alsa-driver.tar.bz2 cd modules/alsa-driver
davedom@Ubuntu-desktop:/usr/src$ sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=intel8x0 --with-oss=yes 
sudo: ./configure: command not found
davedom@Ubuntu-desktop:/usr/src$ sudo make  
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
davedom@Ubuntu-desktop:/usr/src$ sudo make install
make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.
davedom@Ubuntu-desktop:/usr/src$ sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=intel8x0 --with-oss=yes
sudo: ./configure: command not found
davedom@Ubuntu-desktop:/usr/src$ sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=intel8x0 --with-oss=yes
sudo: ./configure: command not found
davedom@Ubuntu-desktop:/usr/src$ 

any ideas?

----------


## davedom

I have the exact problem as ron 929 again using gutsy gibbon using a ck804 ac97 audio controller - realtek + intel ICH! any ideas?

----------


## hundred1906

I am trying to get an Apollo (C-Media CMI 8738) card recognized and usable from Ubuntu.
Stepping through the Solutions Guide I get to the section titled: ALSA driver Compilation.

Entering the command: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source

At which point the response is a long monologue culminating in: Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled                                                          
 Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)
 I don't have this disk as I have a system upgraded from an early distribution.

The full terminal transcript is below. But the point of this post is to explain that the Solutions Guide does not appear to represent the actual system response - which is tough for a new user. Or I have missed something!

Also, the recommendation to use file bug reports onto Launchpad would be fine if the Launchpad site made any sense to a new user like me and didn't require yet another sign-in process.

Sorry about that..

Thanks.

trevor@Presario:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
trevor@Presario:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598 [Apollo MVP3] (rev 04)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 16
        Memory at 44000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff
        Memory behind bridge: 40000000-410fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 20000000-200fffff

00:03.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Belkin Root Hub
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        Memory at 41100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:03.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Belkin Root Hub
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
        Memory at 41200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:03.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Belkin Root Hub
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        Memory at 41300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:14.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/A/B PCI-to-ISA [Apollo VP] (rev 45)
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 66
        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]
        I/O ports at 2020 [size=16]

00:14.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: First International Computer, Inc. VA-502 Mainboard
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 10
        I/O ports at 2000 [size=32]

00:14.3 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586B ACPI (rev 10)
        Flags: medium devsel

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage LT Pro AGP-133 (rev dc) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Rage LT Pro (Compaq Presario 5240)
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 11
        Memory at 40000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]
        Memory at 41000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 20000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

trevor@Presario:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
[sudo] password for trevor:
FATAL: Module snd_ not found.
trevor@Presario:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree        
Reading state information... Done
linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic is already the newest version.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  debconf-utils debhelper dpkg-dev g++ g++-4.1 gettext html2text intltool-debian libc6-dev
  libstdc++6-4.1-dev linux-libc-dev patch po-debconf
Suggested packages:
  dh-make debian-keyring g++-multilib g++-4.1-multilib gcc-4.1-doc cvs gettext-doc glibc-doc
  manpages-dev libstdc++6-4.1-doc diff-doc
Recommended packages:
  kernel-package fakeroot kernel-headers kernel-source kernel-source-2.4.27 linux-source
  libmail-sendmail-perl libcompress-zlib-perl
The following NEW packages will be installed
  alsa-source build-essential debconf-utils debhelper dpkg-dev g++ g++-4.1 gettext html2text
  intltool-debian libc6-dev libstdc++6-4.1-dev linux-libc-dev module-assistant patch po-debconf
0 upgraded, 16 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 9233kB/13.2MB of archives.
After unpacking 44.2MB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Get: 1 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main html2text 1.3.2a-3build1 [90.6kB]
Get: 2 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main gettext 0.16.1-2ubuntu3 [1552kB]
Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled
 Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)
in the drive /cdrom/ and press enter

Get: 3 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main intltool-debian 0.35.0+20060710.1 [31.6kB]                 
Get: 4 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main po-debconf 1.0.9 [117kB]                                   
Get: 5 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main debhelper 5.0.51ubuntu3 [526kB]                            
Get: 6 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main debconf-utils 1.5.14ubuntu1 [40.8kB]                       
Get: 7 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe alsa-source 1.0.14-1ubuntu2 [2834kB]                   
Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled                                                          
 Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)
in the drive /cdrom/ and press enter

----------


## mcrysler

Hello everyone. I just wanted to add my two cents since I tried pretty much every solution I could find to fix my sound problem and nothing worked until I ran across this site:

http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2...ur-ubuntu.html

If you have the snd-hda-intel sound card, are running Ubuntu and have tried everything to get your sound working with no success, I suggest taking a look at that site and following the directions verbatim. After many frustrating hours my sound FINALLY works and I am a happy camper  :Smile: 

I hope this helps everyone else that is having difficulty with this issue!

----------


## UMRacing2011

I just recently installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my Toshiba satellite p205-6277 and it worked great, except of course for the sound. I could get sound from both the main speakers and the headphone jack but plugging in headphones would not shut off the main speakers. However, I finally found a solution that would work. by adding the line "options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and then muting the front speakers in the volume control panel sound will just come through the headphones. I hope this helps, as I was unable to find a good solution other than this on the forums

----------


## LeBurt

Sorry, I'm stuck on step 3, where did you say that drop-down list was again? I suspect http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ has changed...

----------


## GG_HTPC

I have a CMI 8788 bases sound card. I am trying to connect the SPDIF out of this card to my receiver. Unfortunately, I have never been able to get any application to output any sound at all from ALSA or OSS  :Confused: 

I had given up after trying a lot. Recently I saw a post on ALSA project on oxygen cards. I was able to build the source 1.0.16 "--with-cards=oxygen" option but I got a bunch of "permission denied error" when I tried to "sudo modprobe snd-oxygen".

I will appreciate if you can give me some pointers. 
Thank you,
Gaurav

----------


## bgreenhouse

Another one of these "Help Me!" posts!

I have an ASUS M3N laptop (I think it's similar to the M3000), an Intel Centrino chip with built in Video and Sound.  It took me forever to get the high resolution video working (not that high - just 1024x768), so when I saw this comprehensive guide to get the sound working, I thanked my lucky stars.  Unfortunately, it's been just as trying.  So, I'll post and see if there's any suggestions.  I've tried the walkthrough many many many times, for intel8x0, intel8x0m, and hda_intel.  I've compiled on my own from new sources, I've done it the way described in the original post, I've done the quirky thing (I think)...so here's the details:

output of aplay -l - the bane of my existence since I have never been able to get it to say anything other than:


```
aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
```



```
root@ubuntu:~# lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1741
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Memory at <unassigned> (32-bit, prefetchable)
        Capabilities: [40] Vendor Specific Information

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 175a
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 175b
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1742
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        Memory at ffa80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]
        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 1

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1742
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        Memory at ff980000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 1

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1748
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at d480 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1748
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5
        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1748
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 4
        I/O ports at d880 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1749
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 4
        Memory at ffa7fc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [58] Debug port

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=05, sec-latency=64
        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
        Memory behind bridge: ff700000-ff7fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: dea00000-deafffff

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1748
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]
        Memory at 20000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1743
        Flags: medium devsel
        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
        I/O ports at e100 [size=64]
        Memory at 20000400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
        Memory at 20000600 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Generic])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1746
        Flags: medium devsel
        I/O ports at e200 [size=256]
        I/O ports at e300 [size=128]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

01:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation MIM2000/Centrino
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4
        Memory at ff7fd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

01:05.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c475 (rev b8)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1744
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168
        Memory at ff700000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Bus: primary=01, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176
        Memory window 0: 24000000-27fff000 (prefetchable)
        Memory window 1: 28000000-2bfff000
        I/O window 0: 0000c000-0000c0ff
        I/O window 1: 0000c400-0000c4ff
        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

01:05.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C551 IEEE 1394 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1747
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        Memory at ff7fe800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VM (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1745
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        Memory at ff7ff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        I/O ports at cc00 [size=64]
        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2
```

so, to me it looks like I've got and Intel 82801 sound card - which the alsa site tells me is an intel8x0 driver.



```
root@ubuntu:~# modprobe snd-
Display all 160 possibilities? (y or n)
snd-ac97-codec      snd-es1688          snd-pcm
snd-ad1816a         snd-es1688-lib      snd-pcm-oss
snd-ad1848          snd-es18xx          snd-pcxhr
snd-ad1848-lib      snd-es1938          snd-pdaudiocf
snd-ad1889          snd-es1968          snd-pdplus
snd-adlib           snd-es968           snd-portman2x4
snd-ainstr-fm       snd-fm801           snd-pt2258
snd-ainstr-gf1      snd-gina20          snd-rawmidi
snd-ainstr-iw       snd-gina24          snd-riptide
snd-ainstr-simple   snd-gusclassic      snd-rme32
snd-ak4114          snd-gusextreme      snd-rme96
snd-ak4117          snd-gus-lib         snd-rme9652
snd-ak4531-codec    snd-gusmax          snd-rtctimer
snd-ak4xxx-adda     snd-gus-synth       snd-sb16
snd-ali5451         snd-hda-intel       snd-sb16-csp
snd-aloop           snd-hdsp            snd-sb16-dsp
snd-als100          snd-hdspm           snd-sb8
snd-als300          snd-hwdep           snd-sb8-dsp
snd-als4000         snd-i2c             snd-sbawe
snd-asihpi          snd-ice1712         snd-sb-common
snd-atiixp          snd-ice1724         snd-seq
snd-atiixp-modem    snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx  snd-seq-device
snd-au8810          snd-indigo          snd-seq-dummy
snd-au8820          snd-indigodj        snd-seq-instr
snd-au8830          snd-indigoio        snd-seq-midi
snd-azt2320         snd-intel           snd-seq-midi-emul
snd-azt3328         snd-intel8x0        snd-seq-midi-event
snd-bt87x           snd-intel8x0m       snd-seq-oss
snd-bt-sco          snd-interwave       snd-seq-virmidi
snd-ca0106          snd-interwave-stb   snd-serial-u16550
snd-cmi8330         snd-korg1212        snd-sgalaxy
snd-cmipci          snd-layla20         snd-soc-core
snd-cs4231          snd-layla24         snd-sonicvibes
snd-cs4231-lib      snd-maestro3        snd-sscape
snd-cs4232          snd-mia             snd-tea575x-tuner
snd-cs4236          snd-miro            snd-tea6330t
snd-cs4236-lib      snd-mixart          snd-timer
snd-cs4281          snd-mixer-oss       snd-trident
snd-cs46xx          snd-mona            snd-trident-synth
snd-cs5530          snd-mpu401          snd-usb-audio
snd-cs5535audio     snd-mpu401-uart     snd-usb-caiaq
snd-cs8427          snd-msnd-pinnacle   snd-usb-lib
snd-darla20         snd-mtpav           snd-usb-usx2y
snd-darla24         snd-mts64           snd-util-mem
snd-dt019x          snd-nm256           snd-via82xx
snd-dummy           snd-opl3-lib        snd-via82xx-modem
snd-echo3g          snd-opl3sa2         snd-virmidi
snd-emu10k1         snd-opl3-synth      snd-vx222
snd-emu10k1-synth   snd-opl4-lib        snd-vx-lib
snd-emu10k1x        snd-opl4-synth      snd-vxpocket
snd-emu8000-synth   snd-opti92x-ad1848  snd-wavefront
snd-emux-synth      snd-opti92x-cs4231  snd-ymfpci
snd-ens1370         snd-opti93x         
snd-ens1371         snd-page-alloc
```

So it looks like it's there.

My modules file (after working on hda-intel, I had it different for each different driver):



```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

loop
lp
sbp2
fuse
snd-hda-intel
```

So - long post, but I hope it's enough information to get you linux sleuths started.

----------


## Throne777

The guide on the first page mentions that if you un-install the sound drivers then 'gdm' and 'gnome-desktop' will be removed. However, when I try and un-install them it wants to remove more than that:



> The following packages will be REMOVED
>   alsa-base* alsa-utils* fast-user-switch-applet* gdm* linux-sound-base*
>   ubuntu-desktop* ubuntu-minimal*


Will I just have to modify what I re-install or will this mess up Ubuntu a bit too much to make re-installation a straightforward possibility? (As in, what will Ubuntu look like when all that is un-installed? Will I just be given a terminal?)
Thanks for any advice.

----------


## Divide_Overflow

I made the mistake of "upgrading" to a Creative Labs X-Fi sound card a while ago.
I've only just finished my first Linux install and am as green as grass when it comes to Ubuntu..   After looking at this thread and the links provided, it seems that my sound card does not have any support in Linux at the moment.  I guess I'll have to consider buying another sound card in order to get audio working.

----------


## Jean__

Goodday,

I am trying to get midi working, spent lots of hours searching and trying.

my card (lspci): 
Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS

In /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base I have, among others, these:

-------------------
install snd-seq /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-seq && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-oss ; : ; }
install snd-rawmidi /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-rawmidi && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; : ; }
# Cause optional modules to be loaded above sound card driver modules
install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-emu10k1-synth ; }
...
options snd-emu10k1 mpu_port=0x330
-------------------

But the snd-emu101k1 does not get loaded, it does not show in the output from lsmod | grep snd

When I try to load it by hand I get:

jean@main:~$ sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
[sudo] password for jean:
FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-server/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error running install command for snd_emu10k1

looking at dmesg gives:
snd_emu10k1: Unknown parameter `mpu_port'


Trying to load a soundfont obviously will not work without these modules:
jean@main:~$ sfxload
No AWE synth device is found

(it also needs snd_emu10k1_synth, doesn't it?)

I wonder if simply spending twenty bucks on another soundcard would save me lots of trouble.

Thanks for any help.

----------


## 1jackjack

you said to tell you about anything no matter how small: there's a typo near the beginning, in the section "Background / Notes / Warnings", i.e. "If you cannot use hear anything".

Wicked guide, helped me out! Thanks a lot!

----------


## bixejo

> The guide on the first page mentions that if you un-install the sound drivers then 'gdm' and 'gnome-desktop' will be removed. However, when I try and un-install them it wants to remove more than that:
> 
> 
> Will I just have to modify what I re-install or will this mess up Ubuntu a bit too much to make re-installation a straightforward possibility? (As in, what will Ubuntu look like when all that is un-installed? Will I just be given a terminal?)
> Thanks for any advice.


You're supposed to reinstall all that stuff just as the next step, so you shouldn't be given a terminal unless this reinstallation crashes for some reason or you are unable to finish it before next reboot.

----------


## jadjay

Allez tous ensemble pour une meilleure gestion du bluetooth sur ubuntu

----------


## erginemr

> Allez tous ensemble pour une meilleure gestion du bluetooth sur ubuntu


Très bien ça. Mais qu'est-ce qu'il s'agit avec ce sujet?

----------


## Th3Professor

This thread is open, excellent. I thought the "stickies" or "howto" type help/solution guides were closed.

I'll copy/paste a recent concern (no sound) below. I am sure there is going to be some "ubuntu forum staff" out there who is going to put on a frown and say don't repeat, etc. but I believe the type of people who have been responding to this thread are more likely to find my message in here than the other place (hopefully, that is if you've set your ubuntu forums "user cp" to "subscribe" to this thread).

Anyway, here's my no audio concern:

My laptop's sound was working fine until just a couple days ago. I don't recall doing anything that would give the computer's sound reason to just stop.

It seems like this is the best place to ask this (a while back I asked in another forum but unfortunately I didn't receive any effective help there).

I checked the sound control, currently using ALSA Mixer, Intel 82801DB-ICH4.
No luck so far.

I tested things in Sound Preferences (System>Preferences>Sound).
No luck so far.

I clicked on the nice little "?" button for the general help, tried searching for topics to help me troubleshoot the no audio.
No luck so far.

Here's the output of aplay -l and aplay -L:


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```



```
default:CARD=I82801DBICH4
    Intel 82801DB-ICH4, Intel 82801DB-ICH4
    Default Audio Device
front:CARD=I82801DBICH4,DEV=0
    Intel 82801DB-ICH4, Intel 82801DB-ICH4
    Front speakers
surround40:CARD=I82801DBICH4,DEV=0
    Intel 82801DB-ICH4, Intel 82801DB-ICH4
    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers
surround41:CARD=I82801DBICH4,DEV=0
    Intel 82801DB-ICH4, Intel 82801DB-ICH4
    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
surround50:CARD=I82801DBICH4,DEV=0
    Intel 82801DB-ICH4, Intel 82801DB-ICH4
    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers
surround51:CARD=I82801DBICH4,DEV=0
    Intel 82801DB-ICH4, Intel 82801DB-ICH4
    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
null
    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)
```

I'm using Ubuntu Studio on a Dell Inspiron 8500 laptop/notebook.
For everyday use, I actually do not use the realtime kernel, only when I use the more hefty audio applications. For general use, I use the generic kernel.

Here's my uname -a:


```
Linux computer 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
```

I am definitely not a professional computer user, though I am a professional musician, and my computing seems void of purpose without sound.

Please help.


EDIT:
I am going through the thread entitled "Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide", though I still welcome any help. Thank you.

EDIT 2:
I'm following the given steps on the thread (mentioned above), though am stuck at one point:
ALSA soundcard driver. I'm not sure if I have snd-intel8x0 or snd-intel8x0m (or neither).
My /etc/modules reads:
fuse
lp
spb2

In alsamixer, PCM Out is set to pre-3D (not post-3D).
There is also something in alsamixer called "IEC958" (and playback).
alsamixer says that I have this:
Card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4
Chip: SigmaTel STAC9750,51 (does SigmaTel mean I should use a different driver in the "/etc/modules" file? I cannot find the driver on ALSA's site if that's the case.)

EDIT 3:
The "Volume Control" lists (in "file>change device...") the following:
Intel 82801DB-ICH4 (Alsa mixer)
SigmaTel STAC9750,51 (OSS Mixer)

I try both of them out, adjusting volume settings, and still hear nothing.

(I'm testing with a couple different audio files via "ffplay", same files and a couple different video files in "totem".)

EDIT 4:
My speakers are physically working. I boot into another operating system and sound works perfect. (I do not "mute" the speakers before switching back from the other OS to Ubuntu Studio.)

EDIT 5:
Another "edit", lol. I thought I'd go ahead and share my lspci -v, anything with the intel "82801", "audio", or sigmatel - some of includes USB stuff but I'll put it in just in case:


```
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M)
USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Latitude D400
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at bf80 [size=32]
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M)
USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Latitude D400
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at bf40 [size=32]
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M)
USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Latitude D400
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at bf20 [size=32]
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M)
USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 013e
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        Memory at f4fffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)
(prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=06, sec-latency=32
        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000efff
        Memory behind bridge: f6000000-fbffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 30000000-33ffffff
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)
(prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Latitude D400
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
        I/O ports at bfa0 [size=16]
        Memory at 34000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M)
AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 013e
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 7
        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]
        I/O ports at bc40 [size=64]
        Memory at f4fff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
        Memory at f4fff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```

EDIT (again)...

Okay, I did a sudo lspci -v and here's the audio controller info without the "<access denied>" bit:


```
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 013e
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 7
        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]
        I/O ports at bc40 [size=64]
        Memory at f4fff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
        Memory at f4fff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
```

(I found nothing related to SigmaTel.)

The computer has locked up on me a few times and I've had to forcibly shut it down. I have not done "fsck" afterwards, and it doesn't appear to automatically do that after a cold shutdown (without unmounting anything). I'm a bit scared to do a fsck, the last time I did that my entire computer's hard drive somehow ended up completely messed up. (I had to go into it with help from a friend, to retrieve my email (from a "raw data" search through the drive and back it up onto a flashdrive before reinstalling Ubuntu.) So, I'm certainly scared to do a fsck now, unless there's a certain way to do it safely without all of the data somehow getting offset or whatever happened last time. Though, I don't know if that has anything to do with my audio but wanted to mention it.

Also, lately I seem to have been having problems with the icons on my desktop and general file browser usage. Either not working (not letting me click on them) or having great delays before finally doing something, or in some cases icons on the desktop not even loading. That's another non-audio concern but I wanted to mention it just in case it might have something to do with the audio - on a grand scheme of things type of level.

Thank you!

----------


## cesium62

Note that certain applications can also lock up the sound driver and prevent other applications from using it.  For example, firefox spawned a 'realplay' process which grabbed exclusive access to the sound driver.  The process did not exit correctly and became a 'defunct' process.  (Actually, it probably exited correct, but firefox forgot to reap it.)  Killing the process (by killing its parent) released the sound driver.

----------


## Th3Professor

> Note that certain applications can also lock up the sound driver and prevent other applications from using it.  For example, firefox spawned a 'realplay' process which grabbed exclusive access to the sound driver.  The process did not exit correctly and became a 'defunct' process.  (Actually, it probably exited correct, but firefox forgot to reap it.)  Killing the process (by killing its parent) released the sound driver.


I have no sound from the moment I boot the system, before manually starting any apps. What can I do in that case? (Still no sound.)

----------


## sam198923

I tried all the steps on this page to try to fix my sound. It still does not work. Aplay reads device [list:204: no soundcards found...]. 


When i open the volume control, it reads -no gstreamer volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found.


Also my wireless does not work.

----------


## erginemr

> I have no sound from the moment I boot the system, before manually starting any apps. What can I do in that case? (Still no sound.)


Please try this (i.e. installing backport modules) first:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...62&postcount=9

And try this (i.e. recompiling ALSA drivers) if the above doesn't work:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...4&postcount=10

----------


## erginemr

> I tried all the steps on this page to try to fix my sound. It still does not work. Aplay reads device [list:204: no soundcards found...]. 
> 
> 
> When i open the volume control, it reads -no gstreamer volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found.
> 
> 
> Also my wireless does not work.


Same story as above. I am almost sure that the above tricks will fix *Th3Professor*'s sound problem as they have been targeted for his sound chip, but I am not sure about yours. You can try the same anyway, as it won't make it any worse. 

Please also try the following set of generic commands to let us identify your sound chip:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...82&postcount=2

----------


## Chris_G_Reed

This is a great walk through unfortunately it did not fix my sound. I am new to Ubuntu but I love it and if I can get it working I will be installing it on a second laptop and desktops but I need sound. I have followed a bunch of different "fixes" but none of them fixed the problem. I have a Toshiba p105-s6197., and a Toshiba Satelite l25-s119 laptop they have that  apparently dreaded Intel HD chip set. We are big iTunes and amazon music users and sound is very important to me please help........I will try anything but I have come so far figured out how to get wine and the 3d cube to work and installed thunderbird and some other stuff so I do not want to start over if avoidable.  :Confused:

----------


## Th3Professor

Well, fortunately my sound ended up with an uber-easy fix:
Unmute.

Yes, I had it unmuted before. It was one of the first things I checked every time I tested sound settings.

On previous times that I had booted into the system I made sure to unmute things and there still was no sound. For some odd reason it suddenly started working the most recent time after unmuting. It also auto-muted at the next boot, not sure why.

In any case, here's hoping anybody else can get lucky with a simple unmute.

----------


## alcinthenow

I have an Analog Devices AD1981B audio chipset, and I have followed all of the suggestions here with no luck. The only thing (besides my obvious lack of working audio) that seems to be amiss is that when I run "lspci -v", the sound card shows up as "Intel Corporation 2801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4/m)" instead of something closer to the actual name of my card.  :Confused: 

No other errors or issues appeared while I was following the tutorial. I even made sure to turn *every* volume control in alsamixer up to maximum, just to be sure it wasn't a simple "unmute" problem.

Any suggestions?

----------


## erginemr

> I have an Analog Devices AD1981B audio chipset, and I have followed all of the suggestions here with no luck. The only thing (besides my obvious lack of working audio) that seems to be amiss is that when I run "lspci -v", the sound card shows up as "Intel Corporation 2801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4/m)" instead of something closer to the actual name of my card. 
> 
> No other errors or issues appeared while I was following the tutorial. I even made sure to turn *every* volume control in alsamixer up to maximum, just to be sure it wasn't a simple "unmute" problem.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Did you follow my links above? 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=915

The first link is a fix for IHCx family of cards, and in the second link by *Temujin*, there is a reference for AD1981 cards.

----------


## erginemr

> This is a great walk through unfortunately it did not fix my sound. I am new to Ubuntu but I love it and if I can get it working I will be installing it on a second laptop and desktops but I need sound. I have followed a bunch of different "fixes" but none of them fixed the problem. I have a Toshiba p105-s6197., and a Toshiba Satelite l25-s119 laptop they have that  apparently dreaded Intel HD chip set. We are big iTunes and amazon music users and sound is very important to me please help........I will try anything but I have come so far figured out how to get wine and the 3d cube to work and installed thunderbird and some other stuff so I do not want to start over if avoidable.


Please also try the following set of generic commands to let us identify your sound chip:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...82&postcount=2

----------


## alcinthenow

After I enabled backports, my system rebooted with no sound card installed. I followed the instructions on how to reinstall them - they didn't work. I had to recompile the alsa driver for my card, and now I'm right back where I started... everything unmuted, all volumes at full, and no sound. But, of course, the sound card info says that there is no problem. !!??

----------


## arupdg

Hi,

I had problem with sound on my Toshiba U300 notebook. ALSA driver was installed but no sound from the Realtek HD sound card. I did the following:

1. Downloaded the linux driver archive from the Realtek site.
2. Decompressed the archive
3. Followed the instruction for installation in the Readme file. I used the first option: ./install
4. The instruction does not say you have to reboot for the driver to start working! So I thought it hadn't worked but the next time I booted up I got sound. So now I know!

I am a newbie but I thought my experience may be useful to other newbies as the solution is a simple one. I really do not understand why Realtek drivers are not a part of the repositories since so many people seem to be having problem with them.

----------


## erginemr

> After I enabled backports, my system rebooted with no sound card installed. I followed the instructions on how to reinstall them - they didn't work. I had to recompile the alsa driver for my card, and now I'm right back where I started... everything unmuted, all volumes at full, and no sound. But, of course, the sound card info says that there is no problem. !!??


Following this link:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845

Do you also have a line: *options snd-hda-intel model=...* in your */etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base* file?

----------


## alcinthenow

Hey, I found a really off-the-wall solution, earlier. With a SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio (Analog Devices AD1981B), you have to mute the "External Amplifier" in order to get sounds out of it! I got it to work with the intel8x0 ALSA driver. It's some sort of driver error, I think. 

I Appreciate Your help with this issue, though! I got more responses than I ever would have expected! Thank you for being so prompt and helpful!

EDIT: I found out that the volume control doesn't seem to work right with headphones - I have to change the headphone volume independently of the master volume.

----------


## erginemr

> Hey, I found a really off-the-wall solution, earlier. With a SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio (Analog Devices AD1981B), you have to mute the "External Amplifier" in order to get sounds out of it! I got it to work with the intel8x0 ALSA driver. It's some sort of driver error, I think. 
> 
> I Appreciate Your help with this issue, though! I got more responses than I ever would have expected! Thank you for being so prompt and helpful!
> 
> EDIT: I found out that the volume control doesn't seem to work right with headphones - I have to change the headphone volume independently of the master volume.


My pleasure. I am glad that you have solved your problem.  :Very Happy: 

Regarding controlling the headphones volume, if you are almost always using your headphones with your laptop / desktop computer, then you may want to attach the default Gnome volume level setting (the one that reacts to the keyboard multimedia buttons) to headphones via:
_Main Menu -> System -> Preferences -> Sound_

and by changing default Mixer Track from _"Master"_ to _"Headphones"_.

----------


## themuddler

Not sure if it's worthy of going in the guide but here's my experience:

Alsa wasn't working.  'aplay' kept saying "device or resource busy" and "unable to open slave".  I eventually noticed via 'fuser' that one of the PCMC0... files in /dev/snd/ was being hogged by dbus.  Killing dbus-daemon solved the problem temporarily and sudo aptitude reinstall dbus sorted it for good.  Thought it worth mentioning as I'd tried pretty much every other option suggested in the guide before having a go at this, and it might help someone else.

Cheers,

The Muddler

----------


## Yappy

ear LordRaiden,

Great job.

The amount of people reading the thread shows the usefulness and popularity of this article.

We ought to thank you!

----------


## noerrorsfound

_edit_
On second thought, the post hasn't been updated in a long time. Don't mind this.

----------


## Alex6969

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

That is the error I get when I try. I do have a Sound Blaster X-Fi card though, so my problem may be entirely different.

Great guide.

----------


## adaddu

I am a newbie to linuxland and this is the first linux distro i am trying. I have installed the Hardy Heron 8.0.4 and have not been able to configure the sound. Have been googling for the past couple of days but have not been able to get any solution.

aplay -l gives
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

The alsamixer tells me that i have got Conexant 20551 codec.

lspci -v | grep -i audio
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

I have added the line "options snd-hda-intel" in /etc/modeprobe.d/alsa-conf file but no go.

Searching through the ubuntuforums mails, i couldn't see any reply on couple of posted mails wherein the codec was Conexant 20551.

Even the ALSA-Configuration.txt file did not mention anything about this codec. By the way i am running alsamixer 1.0.15

Any one found any way to make this damn codec work??

----------


## elfgoh

There may be problems with flash and pulseaudio. Ie flash prevents other programs from accessing sound. Installing libflash support may help.

From: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...23#post4823123

----------


## irshadcharm

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Not able to configure 5.1 surround sound...almost exhausted trying to work this...edited .asoundrc file which is given in the alsa site...but no use....hunted for the past 2 days in the forum but  not able to crack it...im a new linux user and this is my first hand experience with ubuntu...please help with this weird issue which is really bugging me...

----------


## bellwolf

I am having sound clipping in any audio I play, it was doing it a little bit when I had 7.10 but since updating to 8.04 it won't go away.  I have tried changing the setting in the volume control for PCM, Master, and Front, which are the three that seem to be controlling total volume in Alsa.  I dont know what else I can try.

----------


## bgreenhouse

> Another one of these "Help Me!" posts!
> 
> I have an ASUS M3N laptop (I think it's similar to the M3000), an Intel Centrino chip with built in Video and Sound.  It took me forever to get the high resolution video working (not that high - just 1024x768), so when I saw this comprehensive guide to get the sound working, I thanked my lucky stars.  Unfortunately, it's been just as trying.  So, I'll post and see if there's any suggestions.  I've tried the walkthrough many many many times, for intel8x0, intel8x0m, and hda_intel.  I've compiled on my own from new sources, I've done it the way described in the original post, I've done the quirky thing (I think)...so here's the details:
> 
> output of aplay -l - the bane of my existence since I have never been able to get it to say anything other than:
> 
> 
> ```
> aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
> ...


Wanted to bump this up again.  My issue is that the system can't seem to find my sound card.  Period.  All the other stuff is irrelevant (as far as I can tell) until I get this solved.  Any thoughts?

B

----------


## bgreenhouse

SOLVED! - This is embarrassing.  Earlier when first installing Ubuntu, I had major graphics problems (couldn't get to the graphical loader).  I finally got it to work with ACPI=OFF or noacpi, something like that.  That had remained in my boot options through two upgrades (neither of which had sound).  Taking it away solved the problem and didn't reintroduce the video problems...

----------


## BujarM

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f1
        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 21
        Memory at febfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

Any solution about this?

----------


## impert

If you mean the 


> Capabilities: <access denied>


 this is because you presumably didn't use sudo lspci -v. I don't think this is the problem.

----------


## Delenir

Mine's a bit different, sound will work (ex: i'll play a youtube video) then suddenly it won't (ex: i'll open VLC for an MP3, plays but no audio, then youtube won't work either).

Ah nevermind, problem fixed by switching VLC to ALSA. This forum rocks!  :Smile:

----------


## impert

When I type alsamixer I get a screen with only one control, labelled master set at 100 
Anyone know what this indicates? I've got no sound, of course

----------


## +Eric

Thanks SO much for this guide, one of the last things I had to deal with to get my desktop to work with Linux fully!!!!!

I'm a noob so this really helped!

----------


## Mad-Halfling

Just a note to a solution I came across for those who upgrade to 8.04 and suffer big sounds quality loss (it goes really crackly and distorted).  Seemed to have solved this, not sure why, but here's something to try.
Right-click the volume icon and select [Open Volume Control] then reduce the level of the PCM volume, play a bit of music, this ma have fixed the quality problem, you can then put the PCM back to it's original value (mine was at max) and the quality will still be ok - I'm guessing there is an initial calibration problem with the volume control that's causing the PCM to be way off the scale to start with, but changing it resets it and corrects the problem

----------


## erginemr

> Just a note to a solution I came across for those who upgrade to 8.04 and suffer big sounds quality loss (it goes really crackly and distorted).  Seemed to have solved this, not sure why, but here's something to try.
> Right-click the volume icon and select [Open Volume Control] then reduce the level of the PCM volume, play a bit of music, this ma have fixed the quality problem, you can then put the PCM back to it's original value (mine was at max) and the quality will still be ok - I'm guessing there is an initial calibration problem with the volume control that's causing the PCM to be way off the scale to start with, but changing it resets it and corrects the problem


I second that. PCM level higher than zero dB gain (somewhere between %70-80 volume level) distorts my sound:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...9&postcount=16

----------


## bellwolf

> I am having sound clipping in any audio I play, it was doing it a little bit when I had 7.10 but since updating to 8.04 it won't go away.  I have tried changing the setting in the volume control for PCM, Master, and Front, which are the three that seem to be controlling total volume in Alsa.  I dont know what else I can try.


I fixed this by turning off compiz effects.  I dont really understand why though

----------


## sunilbandla

I have a peculiar problem with sound in my machine. It works for sometime and then it doesn't. Again it works and then doesn't. I am even able to play using mplayer and banshee at the same time also. But after that, i am not getting the sound from any player.

Can anyone help me? i can post some specific outputs if you want to have a look at any..

thanks in advance

----------


## Jmania

Thank You!!!!!

----------


## Lektorvis

A little out of topic:
After trying all the solutions here and at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller  I found that my 8.04 update had unintentional jumped back to the 7.10 version after using StartUp-Manger to configure GRUB. 
Solution: Downlaod QGRUBEditor and add the proper kernel for your 8.04 entry.  At my system " /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic" .

----------


## Happibun

What a fantastic 'How to' post. Please keep a copy of it up here for all of us noobs to use.

----------


## oserdavid

[QUOTE=arupdg;4756398]Hi,

I had problem with sound on my Toshiba U300 notebook. ALSA driver was installed but no sound from the Realtek HD sound card. I did the following:

1. Downloaded the linux driver archive from the Realtek site.
2. Decompressed the archive
3. Followed the instruction for installation in the Readme file. I used the first option: ./install

That looks very hopeful for me arupdg - I've downloaded the archive and extracted it to my desktop - I see quite a few files in addition to 'readme'. But, having read 'readme', please forgive my ignorance - how and where do you execute the command "./install" (and if it asks you to point it at something - at what do you point it)? I'd really appreciate your help (or anyone else's for that matter.
David
David

----------


## smontano7

Hello,

Has anybody been able to get sound to work on a ThinkPad 600e with Ubuntu 8.04?

There are multiple guides out there outlining how to get ThinkPad 600e sound to work in Ubuntu 7.10 and prior.  However 8.04 seems to have a different structure of setting up media drivers such as audio/video.  This new structure makes all the 7.10 guides not applicable to 8.04.  

Forgive me if I am not replying correctly to this thread.  I am still fairly new to this forum and still somewhat new to linux in general.

Thank you!
Steve

----------


## One World

I do not see ICH8 listed in ALSA website for Intel. :fingerscrossed:


Anybody getting this while trying to do a sound test under system>preferences>sounds



```
audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: 
Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
```

Its Herdy with an intel ICH8, aplay -l do not see it.



```
oneworld@ubu:~$ alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
```

----------


## One World

I tried to follow another post by a member from Dell. While at the last step trying to install linux-backports-modules-generic its unable to find any. So I tried the one with proper version number and it said I have the latest one.

Tried to get d640alsa.sh from posted links and no such page is returned. 
Adding sources from piuha.net did not help either.


 :Confused:

----------


## chrisneedshelp

I used this 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=759147 

and couldn't be happier, ran the script, did NOT MERGE, and restarted, sound works flawlessly!

----------


## geminiswp

I think I am just about ready to scream...

I have tried everything to get the Soundblaster Audigy 2 to work with Ubuntu 8.04.

All I get is a bunch of hissy noise.

Help...?

----------


## tek640

Thanks for this guide.I had problems after kernel compile,i follow the steps and my problem solved. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

THANKS

----------


## DaveBG

I do not get sound from speakers other than front 2. I mean no Center, no SUB, no back spkrs work.

I think there is something broken since when i enter:

speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51



```
dave@dave-desktop:~$ speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51

speaker-test 1.0.15

Playback device is plug:surround51
Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 6 channels
Using 16 octaves of pink noise
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
```

Very strange. I will no install driver from Realtek to see...

If someone knows what is wrong ... please tell me.

----------


## Edify

Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 yesterday and after browsing through search topics I found this one. My sound does not work at all. I installed the proper codecs for video playback, mp3s, and such, as well as Flash. 

owner@owner-desktop:~$ aplay -l


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

owner@owner-desktop:~$ lspci -v


```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
	Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Unknown device 4037
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
	Memory at 501c0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
```

I don't understand why the capabilities are "access denied".
I've also checked alsamixer and none of the channels are muted + volume is at the top. 

Guess I'll just keep looking around until someone posts a solution

----------


## Th3Professor

> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 yesterday and after browsing through search topics I found this one. My sound does not work at all. I installed the proper codecs for video playback, mp3s, and such, as well as Flash. 
> 
> owner@owner-desktop:~$ aplay -l
> 
> 
> ```
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
> ...


You'll need to use sudo to prevent the "access denied" bit.

My sound's working, though microphone isn't. Arg... (new laptop)... and my external volume control on the laptop is adjusting the supposed "mic level" and not the actual speakers... trying to put it back how it was though not sure how. It'd also be nice to have a working mic.

----------


## Edify

> You'll need to use sudo to prevent the "access denied" bit.
> 
> My sound's working, though microphone isn't. Arg... (new laptop)... and my external volume control on the laptop is adjusting the supposed "mic level" and not the actual speakers... trying to put it back how it was though not sure how. It'd also be nice to have a working mic.


Oh yes, now it shows the capabilities. I'm still working on sound though. Tried to compile the alsa-drivers manually and apparently I can't generate executables with gcc. No idea what that means.



```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
	Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Unknown device 4037
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
	Memory at 501c0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
	Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
	Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0
```

Also tried 3stack on this. We shall see once I reboot.

----------


## erginemr

*Edify*, to compile anything, you need to install the *build-essential* package first. 

You can alternatively upgrade to Alsa 1.0.16 via two pre-made scripts:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...4&postcount=41
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...31&postcount=5

----------


## Edify

Success! "3stack" works after reboot. I now have sound! I was so happy to hear the drumroll when I booted up! 

Much thanks to this thread, and erginemr too!

----------


## BOK

Please add these 2 commands to the guide for people to check if their sound is working one way or another:

speaker-test -Dplug:surround40 -c4 -twav
speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -twav

These commands helped me a lot, using plain "aplay <foobar.wav>" did not.

In the end it turned out to work for me on my SIS7012 / intel8x0.
Also see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4896259

----------


## gmacscotland

Hello,

I'm now on my second attempt at using Ubuntu in the past six months (new installation of the most recent version). I am a true newbie, though I have had success in getting my USB Tiscali broadband device working (or at least it felt like success to me at the time).

I am working on a machine that I bought about eight years ago that I have tinkered with over the years (added RAM, a new sound card, a 150GB hard drive, extra USB slots etc).

My sticking point is getting audiovisual to work (worked fine in Windows XP). This is the case for each of the following situations:
- I don't get audio when inserting an audio CD (e.g. in Rhythmbox or Kaffeine)
-  MP3 files don't play (have installed relevant codex)
- DVDs do not show images or play sounds
- there is no sound from websites. 

From my reading of pages such as this it appears that this is due to problems with my soundcard.

I have followed the clear instructions at the start of this thread, including fresh kernel and ALSA driver compilation, using snd-cmipci.  But after all is done I continue to receive the following message:

aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...

I tried the following instruction as suggested on earlier pages of this thread:  dmesg | grep snd   but this doesn't come up with anything (just the command prompt on the next line).

Does anybody have any suggestions?

Output from lspci -v reads as follows:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-751 [Irongate] System Controller (rev 25)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 120
	Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
	Memory at eddff000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
	I/O ports at d400 [disabled] [size=4]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-751 [Irongate] AGP Bridge (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 120
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32
	I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff
	Memory behind bridge: ede00000-efefffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e1c00000-e5cfffff

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] ISA (rev 01)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:07.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] IDE (rev 07) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
	[virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
	I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

00:07.3 Bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] ACPI (rev 03)
	Flags: medium devsel

00:07.4 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] USB (rev 06) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 16, IRQ 5
	Memory at efffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:08.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9
	I/O ports at d600 [size=32]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:08.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
	I/O ports at d800 [size=32]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:08.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 63) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
	Memory at effffe00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:09.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems 56k WinModem (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Agere Systems LT WinModem 56k Data+Fax+Voice+Dsvd
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
	Memory at efffff00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]
	I/O ports at da00 [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
	Subsystem: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10
	I/O ports at de00 [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
	Memory at ee000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	Memory at e2000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]
	Expansion ROM at efef0000 [disabled] [size=64K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>


Many thanks,

gmacscotland

----------


## galute

> I did a quick read of the notes section on the link you gave me.
> 
> Try this
> 
> open up /etc/modprobe.conf with a text editor (nano/gedit/kate)
> 
> paste in the following
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a new user.  First day ever working with Linux (though I have some programming experience and have used unix and unix-like systems before).

I'm on a second gen macbook pro 15".  Tried lots of different things, including going through the entire walkthrough multiple times.  The above quoted steps finally worked.  Absolutely wonderful.  I was almost at wits end by the time I found this.

Quick note, this seems to have diabled madwifi, but it's pretty simple to fix that and it was kind of expected from what I've been sorting through trying to solve this problem.

----------


## ustpandi

hi, i'm a new user and i'm a total newbie. i tried to follow the steps of the guide but i lost myself. my soundcard is an ensoniq5880pci. whenever i open a file (audio or video) i only hear a sound like that of an helicopter (excuse me for the absolutely un-technical language) and nothing esle, that sound continues ever after i close the program

----------


## pieronip

Hi

Since installation, I have had no system sounds from Hardy (64-bit).  The tests work OK but the sounds won't play.

Can anyone tell me if the following messages in syslog might have a bearing and what I need to do.

Thanks




> May 13 21:21:20 linux-box pulseaudio[6521]: alsa-util.c: Device hw:0 doesn't support 2 channels, changed to 10.
> May 13 21:21:20 linux-box pulseaudio[6521]: alsa-util.c: Device hw:0 doesn't support sample format s16le, changed to s32le.
> May 13 21:21:20 linux-box pulseaudio[6521]: alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "PCM".
> May 13 21:21:20 linux-box pulseaudio[6521]: module-alsa-sink.c: Failed to create sink object
> May 13 21:21:20 linux-box pulseaudio[6521]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_1412_1712_sound_card_0_a  lsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
> May 13 21:21:20 linux-box pulseaudio[6521]: alsa-util.c: Device hw:0 doesn't support 2 channels, changed to 12.
> May 13 21:21:20 linux-box pulseaudio[6521]: alsa-util.c: Device hw:0 doesn't support sample format s16le, changed to s32le.
> May 13 21:21:20 linux-box pulseaudio[6521]: alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "Mic".
> May 13 21:21:20 linux-box pulseaudio[6521]: module-alsa-source.c: Failed to create source object
> May 13 21:21:20 linux-box pulseaudio[6521]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-source" (argument: "device_id=0 source_name=alsa_input.pci_1412_1712_sound_card_0_  alsa_capture_0"): initialization failed.

----------


## jdoggy

hello,

hw : 
mobbo : P2BS rev 0x0
cpu : PIII Katmai @500mhz
ram : 2 x 64, 1 x 128, 1 x 256mb pc100
cd : 1 x combo dvd-cdrw, 1 x cdrw plextor ide, 1 x cdrw plextor scsi
hd : 1 x quantum 2.1gb scsi, 1 x seagate 20gb ata
net : realtek 10/100 (in LAN on my zyxell router/fw)
vga : diamond Savage S3 32mb agp
(all this is ok)

and the problem : Creative Labs AWE64 isa pnp
I had first a Gold installed in the machine, working perfectly under Mandrake 10 & Win2000. Since the upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04, it's a MS-Dos 3.0 silent machine. Very slow, very very slow, and no sound at all.
A simple stuff like numlock at boot requires installing a package. Shuting down the machine don't work, it stays on at last ubuntu black screen. And no sound...

I have followed all the steps of the guide, one by one, and after the shut down & restart of pc, I remain with the same silent machine, no card found. IRQ have been set up manually in bios (latest bios available) or on automatic selection, same result.

I have a dual boot win2000 / Ubuntu 7.10 on another machine, the difference of speed and stability is radical. And.. I have sound on that one (but it's not an AWE64)

any tip welcome, before I take a few more hours to install something else.
sound is required for children's game (gcompris)


thanks!
jm

----------


## jdoggy

> and the problem : Creative Labs AWE64 isa pnp


dmesg :

[   45.505194] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
[   45.506310] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[   45.629246] pnp: SB audio device quirk - increasing port range
[   45.629688] pnp: AWE32 quirk - adding two ports
[   45.629919] isapnp: Card 'Creative SB AWE64  PnP'
[   45.629931] isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total
[   45.823012] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

still the following of the workarounds proposed in page 1 of this thread do not work. When at bootup, the system detects is and recognizes it perfectly, it's a nonsense that later in the process, it's unable to use it decently, just like a windows millenium buggy stuff could do it withoug any external driver nor long and fruitless changes.
I'm sorry, but I can't say that 8.04 is a progress compaired to 7.10.   :Confused: 


jm

----------


## Mammon

I've got a bit of a problem I think it's with pulseaudio. Whenever I use an application that plays audio (movies, music) the sound dies after about 20 minutes and I have to restart the application again. I should probably mention I've got my system configured to output sound on spdif.

----------


## FrozenSilence

I have an interesting problem...  After much tinkering, and scouring this thread, I rebooted, and got startup sound...  however, when trying to play an audio file in several different players, and testing my sound output, I get this error:




> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert !
> audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.  Device is being used by another application."


The odd thing is...  I cannot figure what other application could be using my audio device.




> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
>   Subdevices: 0/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


I might add, I am running Hardy Heron.

Edit:  Alright, I fixed my sound by setting it to autodetect devices.  However, I have a new problem...  My volume is set to 100% master, and 80% PCM...  but sound output is extremely low...

Double edit:  Alright, I found out why I was getting no sound before.  I was using headphones, plugged into my 5.1 Surround Speakers' headphone jack.  Without the headphones plugged in there, or with the headphones directly plugged into the computer, I get sound, albeit it is still low, even with the proper mixer settings.  Is there any way I can use my headphones plugged into the speakers' custom jack?  I'm also wondering if this volume bug has been fixed yet, as I've seen a lot of threads about it, but no ways to resolve it.

----------


## Zmetser

Hy!

I have absulutly no sound. I know only this from my soundcard:




> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
> ...


I already red your tutorial, and I did some steps, but nothing changed.
Sound is not muted. I've got Ubuntu 8.04.
I dont't know what should I do. Please help!

----------


## Damanther

I've got essentially the same problem as zmester.

It is an hp m7750m with integrated audio. I'm running th 64bit hardy version.

aplay -l shows that the card exists.

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
Subdevices: 1/1
Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
Subdevices: 1/1
Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: pcsp [pcsp], device 0: pcspeaker [pcsp]
Subdevices: 1/1
Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

lspci | grep Audio shows it as

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

I have ths snd_hda_intel module loaded in alsa

The only error I see in the logs is this from dmesg:

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

Does anyone have a clue how to help us out?

Non of my apps complain about not having or connecting to an output device, but I get NO sound.
Damanther is online now Report Post   	Edit/Delete Message

----------


## KurtP

I can get audio but only through FireFox 3.0b5. There has got to be a quick solution to get the sound for Amarok, RhythmBox and other apps. I've browsed this thread but am stumped with my SoundBlaster Audigy 2 on a Gigabyte GA-G1975X m/b. I'm on Hardy Heron.

Thx

----------


## erginemr

@Zmetser & @Damanther,

Please follow the steps explained in:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845

And if this doesn't work, please try to update your ALSA driver to the latest version:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4582204

----------


## Yellow Pasque

If you still cannot get ALSA working, try OSS4 (link in sig).

----------


## jrivera04

I am about to go insane trying to get my optical spdif working on my sound card.

When I run Mythbuntu 8.04 through the regular right/left RCA jacks I get sound.  However, when I try to set the option to go through the optical spdif I get no sound.  When I look at the card the red optical light is solid but there is no sound.  I have tried so many things from different forums with no luck.  I have played with every option in the alsamixer.

Please help.  I don't want to turn back to Windows MCE for a solution.

Here is the model that card that I own.  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829126005

*Results from "aplay -L"*

default:CARD=ICE1724
    ICEnsemble ICE1724, ICE1724
    Default Audio Device
front:CARD=ICE1724,DEV=0
    ICEnsemble ICE1724, ICE1724
    Front speakers
rear:CARD=ICE1724,DEV=0
    ICEnsemble ICE1724
    Rear speakers
center_lfe:CARD=ICE1724,DEV=0
    ICEnsemble ICE1724
    Center and Subwoofer speakers
side:CARD=ICE1724,DEV=0
    ICEnsemble ICE1724
    Side speakers
surround40:CARD=ICE1724,DEV=0
    ICEnsemble ICE1724, ICE1724
    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers
surround41:CARD=ICE1724,DEV=0
    ICEnsemble ICE1724, ICE1724
    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
surround50:CARD=ICE1724,DEV=0
    ICEnsemble ICE1724, ICE1724
    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers
surround51:CARD=ICE1724,DEV=0
    ICEnsemble ICE1724, ICE1724
    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
surround71:CARD=ICE1724,DEV=0
    ICEnsemble ICE1724, ICE1724
    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers
iec958:CARD=ICE1724,DEV=0
    ICEnsemble ICE1724, ICE1724
    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

*Results from "lspci -v"*
03:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21
	I/O ports at cf00 [size=32]
	I/O ports at ce00 [size=128]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

----------


## Zmetser

Thanks! I've got some sound now, but with extremly low volume, and only on the 5.1 speakers. The PcSpeaker sais nothing. Do you have a solution for this problem?

----------


## Sky.akash

Hi

I'm having a problem with the sound on my Lenovo 3000 N200 notebook. I was running Gutsy previously and now I have Hardy installed (dual boot with Vista). 

There is absolutely no sound and after I followed the instructions on this thread and rebooted I am getting a loud sharp piecing sound from the speakers. This happened on both Gutsy and Hardy :Sad: .

Strangely that solution works for other people with the same notebook :Confused: .

Anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## erginemr

@Sky.akash,

Strange indeed; I have also witnessed many a user solving the problem by adding lenovo to that file...

Cheesy excuse for a sugestion maybe; but can you please run "alsamixer" from the console and play with sound levels on/off settings there?

Same advice to @Zmetser.

----------


## spottoid

> Hello,
> 
> Has anybody been able to get sound to work on a ThinkPad 600e with Ubuntu 8.04?
> 
> There are multiple guides out there outlining how to get ThinkPad 600e sound to work in Ubuntu 7.10 and prior.  However 8.04 seems to have a different structure of setting up media drivers such as audio/video.  This new structure makes all the 7.10 guides not applicable to 8.04.  
> 
> Forgive me if I am not replying correctly to this thread.  I am still fairly new to this forum and still somewhat new to linux in general.
> 
> Thank you!
> Steve


Steve,

I too just updated my 600e from Dapper (the sound worked fine) to Hardy.  After following the initial set up in this thread I also had no sound until going to System > Preferences > Sound > Devices and changing the autodetect settings to alsa or oss.  The changed settings resulted in a good quality but very low volume sound.  A few days later I started working on video with the 'Comprehensive Multimedia and Video How to', and after getting through step 2 and rebooting, my video is now partially working but I have full volume.  Go figure?  I hope this helps.

Fritz

----------


## balayyoub

thank you very muuch
it was helpful

----------


## BUNTUNSE

It is great to see a comprehensive coverage of sound related issues. However, is there anyone who has come across a solution for keeping both Sound Recording and Sound Play Back on say tx1000 series running Hardy or Ubuntu 8.04 amd64?

And can I squeeze in a question about making the inbuilt webcam for the tx1340 work on Ubuntu 8.04 amd64?

Cheers.

----------


## bucketoftruth

Thank you for the excellent guide.

Twice, after upgrading a kernel, I have lost sound.  All I had to do was start *alsamixer* from a terminal and max out the PCM channel.  For some reason it sets it to 0 after I upgrade my kernel.

For reference, the most recent time this happened was after the upgrade to 2.6.24-17 in 8.04

----------


## kfriel

> Thank you for the excellent guide.
> 
> Twice, after upgrading a kernel, I have lost sound.  All I had to do was start *alsamixer* from a terminal and max out the PCM channel.  For some reason it sets it to 0 after I upgrade my kernel.
> 
> For reference, the most recent time this happened was after the upgrade to 2.6.24-17 in 8.04


This fixed my problem! I recently upgraded to Hardy Heron and lost sound, but I used alsamixer and found that my PCM volume was set to 0. Like you, I maxed out the PCM volume and now everything works again. You are my hero! 

 :Smile:

----------


## rbolio

Wow...didnt think the multiple audio thing would be so easy!.... THANKS!

----------


## Tulip

> Steve,
> 
> I too just updated my 600e from Dapper (the sound worked fine) to Hardy.  After following the initial set up in this thread I also had no sound until going to System > Preferences > Sound > Devices and changing the autodetect settings to alsa or oss.  The changed settings resulted in a good quality but very low volume sound.  A few days later I started working on video with the 'Comprehensive Multimedia and Video How to', and after getting through step 2 and rebooting, my video is now partially working but I have full volume.  Go figure?  I hope this helps.
> 
> Fritz


I've also been trying to get sound to work on a 600e (type 2645) on a fresh install of 8.04 too. I've followed this guide to the letter, using a cs46xx driver, without success. I've changed autodetect settings to alsa and oss. I have quickboot disabled in the bios (recommended in another thread). I still have a crossed out speaker icon in the tool bar, and clicking on it gets these errors. 

No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.

The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.

I'm really not sure what I am doing wrong, and its pretty frustrating to see other people have got this working - I just cant see what I have missed. I would really appreciate a hand here if there is a kindly soul who might know of something Ive missed. 

Cheers

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Tulip, what audio device do you have? Please run:


```
lspci
sudo lshw -C multimedia
```

If it's a CS4610, try OSS4 (see link in my sig).

----------


## DavidTangye

```
audiox:29:root:moocow
```

Should read


```
audiox:29:root,moocow
```




_This thread is a complete forum in itself, and is so big that it is way past being useful anymore. It would be real nice if someone could replace it with an uptodate current concise equivalent as a sticky._

----------


## Tulip

> Tulip, what audio device do you have? Please run:
> 
> 
> ```
> lspci
> sudo lshw -C multimedia
> ```
> 
> If it's a CS4610, try OSS4 (see link in my sig).


 *-multimedia UNCLAIMED  
       description: Multimedia audio controller
       product: CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]
       vendor: Cirrus Logic
       physical id: 6
       bus info: pci@0000:00:06.0
       version: 01
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       configuration: latency=32 maxlatency=24 mingnt=4

I will give OSS4 a try and will post back with my results. Thanks.

----------


## Tulip

Unfortunately no luck. 

ossdetect -v

Detected Crystal CS4610
Detected Generic USB audio device (BETA)
Detected OSS Transparent Virtual Mixing Architecture

ossinfo

Version info: OSS 4.0 (b1015/200803240256) (0x00040003) 
Platform: Linux/i686 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 (ubuntu)

Number of audio devices:	0
Number of audio engines:	0
Number of mixer devices:	0


Device objects
 0: osscore0 OSS core services
 1: cs42800 
 2: ossusb0 USB audio core services
 3: vmix0 OSS transparent virtual mixer


Mixer devices

Audio devices

----------


## spottoid

Tulip,

Here is the best I can remember about my set-up
(More details later if you need them.):
Did the usual
1. Updated BIOS
2. Blacklisted snd- & cs46xx
3. Pasted in the 600e alsa-base settings
4. Added the snd-cs4236 line to /etc/modules
5. Sunt down, started w/F1 held. Disabled quick boot did not initialize\
6. Went to this thread did steps 1-4 and the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel.
7. Still had no sound.  Check alsamixer ok - no sound changed sound settings from autodetect to alsa got low sound.
8. Since I had some sound (better than nothing) I went to see if I could get video working.  Went to Comprehensive Multimedia & Video How-to
and did all the steps in parts one and two.  After completion the sound was normal and video played (except for high speed stuff like You Tube).

Hope this helps,
Fritz

----------


## bobbwhy

Hey first of all.. that was a wonderful guide.  I followed every step of it... thanks everyone for all the help.

Second.. it did not help.  

I am running Gutsy on amd 64x2 with integrated sound.  The sound has worked fine since installing Gutsy around 6 months ago.. no problems at all.

Today it does not work.. YET.. when I get to the log in screen I hear a little Ubuntu drum playing.. It seems to only not work when I get to gnome.

I believe this may devolve onto a permissions issue.  Yesterday I was trying to add my typical user to a new group and somehow screwed everything up.. Had to recover sudo privileges for that user in recovery mode. 

So.. I was happy when.. after reinstalling the alsa drivers.. someone mentioned how to reset the user to the sound group.  I did this in /etc/group.

Rebooted.

Nothing.

So... I am thinking maybe something else ? maybe it has to do with some other permissions issue? 

I noticed that the /etc/group file was all but empty in terms of who belongs to what group.... Perhaps someone can post a /etc/group file from a clean install of Gutsy for me to compare with?  

Can anyone think of anything else. 

thanks a lot for reading this far.

----------


## miickEe

Help. Help help help help help. Help.

I moved from 8.04 to 7.10 to avoid problems and now I've walked straight back into another bloody problem. No sound. First it was CRAP sound, now NO sound.

Ok.

I did everything I did normally in 8.04 (which was specified in full in this tutorial) in 7.10 and it does not work..

Now, even after reentering sudo modprobe snd-emuk10k1, when I do
cat /proc/asound/modules

I get 
0 snd_via82xx

When it used to be
0 snd-emuk10k1x
1 snd-via82xx

I don't even know why that via82xx is there, I don't want to use my ONBOARD sound.

I've kept purging alsa and whatever and it does nothing.

Sound is tinny with onboard (via82xx), I want my emu10k1 back.

NOTE: When emu10k1 driver was installed, from experience in hardy some channels needed to be muted to get good sound, otherwise there would be heaps of distortion. I tried the same things and unmuted only the channels I needed and BAM, still distortion, still crap sound. Now emu10k1 is not even an option, it's early in the morning and I just want my damn sound to work so I can sleep.

----------


## 64dragon

thank you guys a lot, this guide solved my no sound issue. 2 weeks ago i installed ubuntu and had sound but then on a different hard drive installed kubuntu to see the differences between kde and gnome and kubuntu didn't have sound. for some reason the PCM and Front channel's were turned all the way down in alsamixer. its good to know that the video's and music were actually playing but i just couldn't hear it even with my speakers turned all the way up

----------


## Tulip

It does help Fritz, thanks. I'm slowly getting an understanding of what I should be doing, and learning it the hard way. 

I didn't grasp that the 600e soundcard is incorrectly detected as a CS4610 when it is really a CS4236. No wonder OSS didn't work, it doesn't support the CS4236. I'm annoyed that I didn't realise this before I did the OSS changes, now I've got to work out how to change it back to ALSA. Bugger.

----------


## vidyadhara

for the first time in my experience with linux (3 years) does the sound work.
Some great mystery it is. oh boy.

I never had virus on my linux machines. Nor did I have sound. Now ubuntu 8.04 has sound. after I followed these instructions.

I had sound initially. Then I tried virtualbox installation and after that somehow sound disappeared.

Now I installed all those alsa source packages and ran the module assistant at described.

Now finally the sound recorder works.

Have to try out the audio grabber and such software.

fc6 is a bit of a lame duck. None of these applications works except for skype which worked after I fiddled with krec application.

Have no idea what is happening really.

God is great. not software  :Smile:

----------


## Sky.akash

> Hi
> 
> I'm having a problem with the sound on my Lenovo 3000 N200 notebook. I was running Gutsy previously and now I have Hardy installed (dual boot with Vista). 
> 
> There is absolutely no sound and after I followed the instructions on this thread and rebooted I am getting a loud sharp piecing sound from the speakers. This happened on both Gutsy and Hardy.
> 
> Strangely that solution works for other people with the same notebook.
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this?
> ...


I've still not been able to solve the above :Sad: .

----------


## jcoles

Some of your information is outdated:

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ is a directory. There is no drop-down box. There is a single link to http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/alsa-lib/. Couldn't figure out where the drivers are stored. They should be in my distribution anyway. 

$ sudo update-modules

**************************************************  **********************
*
* The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used!
*
**************************************************  ***


I am trying to solve a complete loss of sound caused by upgrading from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04. Some of the commands you listed were useful, though.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Updated scripts for ALSA 1.0.17-rc1 HDA-Intel
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820959
(The scripts can easily be modified to work with other drivers).

----------


## Th3Professor

OMG . . . 100 (ONE HUNDRED) pages! Wow!

EDIT:
Okay... 101. lol.

----------


## sbungay

Help!
 The integrated sound card (an SI7012) refuses to make sound and I'm at wits end. The motherboard is a FoxConn,the O/S is Hardy Heron, all updates applied as of this writing.

Here's what I have found...

aplay -l results in;
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012], device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

lspci -v returns ths following for the sound card...

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Unknown device 0c56
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22
        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
        I/O ports at e400 [size=128]
        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2


  I note the "Unknown Device 0c56", however it does recognize it as an AC'97 Sound Controller.
  And this snippet is from lsmod...

snd_pcm_oss            42144  0
snd_mixer_oss          17920  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                78596  5 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_dummy           4868  0
pcspkr                  4224  0
snd_seq_oss            35584  0
snd_seq_midi            9376  0
snd_rawmidi            25760  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      8320  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
button                  9232  0
snd_seq                54224  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_mid  i_event
snd_timer              24836  4 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          9612  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi  ,snd_seq
snd                    56996  17 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_  oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_dummy,snd_se

 So it 'sees the card, it 'recognizes' it as a sound controller, but it refuses to make any noise. I could go around the problem by installing a cheapie sound-blaster but that is really a non-solution because the MB is in a half-height case (need a half-height card) and it might be pushing the power-supply (only 250 Watts) to drive yet another (redundant even) sound card.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

sbungay, the only thing I can think of is an IRQ issue that would require an option line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base. Here is the documentation for that module:


```
  Module snd-intel8x0
  -------------------

    Module for AC'97 motherboards from Intel and compatibles.
			* Intel i810/810E, i815, i820, i830, i84x, MX440
				ICH5, ICH6, ICH7, ESB2
			* SiS 7012 (SiS 735)
			* NVidia NForce, NForce2, NForce3, MCP04, CK804
				 CK8, CK8S, MCP501
			* AMD AMD768, AMD8111
			* ALi m5455

    ac97_clock	  - AC'97 codec clock base (0 = auto-detect)
    ac97_quirk    - AC'97 workaround for strange hardware
		    See "AC97 Quirk Option" section below.
    buggy_irq     - Enable workaround for buggy interrupts on some
                    motherboards (default yes on nForce chips,
		    otherwise off)
    buggy_semaphore - Enable workaround for hardwares with buggy
		    semaphores (e.g. on some ASUS laptops)
		    (default off)
    spdif_aclink  - Use S/PDIF over AC-link instead of direct connection
		    from the controller chip
		    (0 = off, 1 = on, -1 = default)

    This module supports one chip and autoprobe.

    Note: the latest driver supports auto-detection of chip clock.
    if you still encounter too fast playback, specify the clock
    explicitly via the module option "ac97_clock=41194".

    Joystick/MIDI ports are not supported by this driver.  If your
    motherboard has these devices, use the ns558 or snd-mpu401
    modules, respectively.

    The power-management is supported.

AC97 Quirk Option
=================

The ac97_quirk option is used to enable/override the workaround for
specific devices on drivers for on-board AC'97 controllers like
snd-intel8x0.  Some hardware have swapped output pins between Master
and Headphone, or Surround (thanks to confusion of AC'97
specifications from version to version :-)

The driver provides the auto-detection of known problematic devices,
but some might be unknown or wrongly detected.  In such a case, pass
the proper value with this option.

The following strings are accepted:
    - default	Don't override the default setting
    - none	Disable the quirk
    - hp_only	Bind Master and Headphone controls as a single control
    - swap_hp	Swap headphone and master controls
    - swap_surround  Swap master and surround controls
    - ad_sharing  For AD1985, turn on OMS bit and use headphone
    - alc_jack	For ALC65x, turn on the jack sense mode
    - inv_eapd	Inverted EAPD implementation
    - mute_led	Bind EAPD bit for turning on/off mute LED

For backward compatibility, the corresponding integer value -1, 0,
... are  accepted, too.

For example, if "Master" volume control has no effect on your device
but only "Headphone" does, pass ac97_quirk=hp_only module option.
```

----------


## 9to9

ahoii..hello there..uum i have a problem with my esi juli@ soundcard on ubuntu 8.04 hardy, which is there no sound came from it..i try every step from this thread..

from 1st step  aplay -l, result is :

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Juli [ESI Juli@], device 0: ICE1724 [ICE1724]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Juli [ESI Juli@], device 1: IEC1724 IEC958 [IEC1724 IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

and from 2nd step  lspci -v

00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Unknown device 3031:4553
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22
	I/O ports at d400 [size=32]
	I/O ports at ef00 [size=128]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

and i didnt find any esi juli@ related thingi..and i already uninstall n install alsa..n there is nothing came up, still no sound, or there is some setting from volume preferences??..please someone help me...

ps: iam using spidf/ optical out

----------


## Adola

Hello...

This is my first ever post.

I need help...



Please see my story before my question.

I decided to move to Ubunut about 2 days after 8.04 came out.

So, I had the bleeding edge of Ubuntu.
Now.
I had ALOT of problems being a first time Ubuntu user.
HOWEVER, I fixed MOST of them
I had sound issues however. For about a week.
I scouwerd the web..Many forums..
Untill I found this one.
It fixed my sound problems.
...
...
..
I was estatic.
I meant to leave you a thanks..

Wellll

I am one of the unfortunate Dial-up users...

Soooo, when Ubuntu released an update not too long ago..

I had to wait to go to a friends house to update...
(The update was HUGEEEE, it would have taken me weeks to get it)
So, upon updating...
..
Sound ddint' work again..

I got the SAME error I did when I first got Ubuntu 

"The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured."

Sooo, I came back here to try to solve my problem again...

I didnt' work..
The answer to my problem MAY be in this fourm..However...100+ pages is ALOT of wait for a meer dial-up user like myslef...

PLEASE HELP

I checked the ALSA Matrix thing.>
I use the 
Intel8x0

I am begging for help...

No sound annoys me to NO EXTENT...

Please...
Please help.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

adola, try this:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820959
You'll have to modify the alsa_1.sh script with snd-intel8x0 instead of snd-hda-intel (Don't worry about alsa_2.sh)

Also, here are some configuration options:


```
Module snd-intel8x0
  -------------------

    Module for AC'97 motherboards from Intel and compatibles.
			* Intel i810/810E, i815, i820, i830, i84x, MX440
				ICH5, ICH6, ICH7, ESB2
			* SiS 7012 (SiS 735)
			* NVidia NForce, NForce2, NForce3, MCP04, CK804
				 CK8, CK8S, MCP501
			* AMD AMD768, AMD8111
			* ALi m5455

    ac97_clock	  - AC'97 codec clock base (0 = auto-detect)
    ac97_quirk    - AC'97 workaround for strange hardware
		    See "AC97 Quirk Option" section below.
    buggy_irq     - Enable workaround for buggy interrupts on some
                    motherboards (default yes on nForce chips,
		    otherwise off)
    buggy_semaphore - Enable workaround for hardwares with buggy
		    semaphores (e.g. on some ASUS laptops)
		    (default off)
    spdif_aclink  - Use S/PDIF over AC-link instead of direct connection
		    from the controller chip
		    (0 = off, 1 = on, -1 = default)

    This module supports one chip and autoprobe.

    Note: the latest driver supports auto-detection of chip clock.
    if you still encounter too fast playback, specify the clock
    explicitly via the module option "ac97_clock=41194".

    Joystick/MIDI ports are not supported by this driver.  If your
    motherboard has these devices, use the ns558 or snd-mpu401
    modules, respectively.

    The power-management is supported.
```

OR, you could try OSS4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780961

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Oh, some more:


```
AC97 Quirk Option
=================

The ac97_quirk option is used to enable/override the workaround for
specific devices on drivers for on-board AC'97 controllers like
snd-intel8x0.  Some hardware have swapped output pins between Master
and Headphone, or Surround (thanks to confusion of AC'97
specifications from version to version :-)

The driver provides the auto-detection of known problematic devices,
but some might be unknown or wrongly detected.  In such a case, pass
the proper value with this option.

The following strings are accepted:
    - default	Don't override the default setting
    - none	Disable the quirk
    - hp_only	Bind Master and Headphone controls as a single control
    - swap_hp	Swap headphone and master controls
    - swap_surround  Swap master and surround controls
    - ad_sharing  For AD1985, turn on OMS bit and use headphone
    - alc_jack	For ALC65x, turn on the jack sense mode
    - inv_eapd	Inverted EAPD implementation
    - mute_led	Bind EAPD bit for turning on/off mute LED

For backward compatibility, the corresponding integer value -1, 0,
... are  accepted, too.

For example, if "Master" volume control has no effect on your device
but only "Headphone" does, pass ac97_quirk=hp_only module option
```

OR you could try OSS4  :Wink:

----------


## Adola

Ok, I'm going to try this...


I'll be honest though...

I don't know if I can do it.
It looks kinda hard for a n00b such as myself...

~Crosses fingers~

----------


## Adola

This is getting rediculus..


THIS is one of the main reasons Linux, or rather, Ubuntu isn't going to get popular...



I can't fix sound.
I have tried EVERYTHING
I would PAY for someone to tell me what to do.

If the great gods of ALSA or Ubuntu can't fix this friggin' problem...
Then I don't see Ubuntu getting popular..

And you know..
Sound isn't my ONLY problem..
3D applications flicker.
I have an ATi Radeon x300  And apparently some..FLGXR or something like that drivers are NOT going to fix any problems.....


You know...ATi is a PRETTY big brand of video cards...
If Ubuntu doesn't work out of the box to accomodate these things...
Then Windows will continue to rule.


SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME.
I have done EVERYTHING.

----------


## rockfruit

I installed Kubuntu 8.04 on my Sony Vaio VGN-NR160E. No sound was produced initially, then found in KMix the output channel 'Front' with a jack icon and raised volume level and I now have sound. Now the problem is even inserting a headphone to the jack still enables sound on my laptop's speakers (both headphone and built-in speakers have sound at the same time). Search the ubuntu forums but no clear fix found. Anyone found the tweak for this? Thanks

----------


## khughitt

> My problem is the sharing of the soundcard! Why is it that some programs can share the card and others can't? for example if I'm playing an mp3 on xmms, Gaim's sounds still come through OK but if i run say xmame, no sound! and vice versa also (sound xmame,no sound xmms!!) Is there no way aound this other than alsa-oss? I always thought ALSA was supposed to address this issue..
> 
> Im on amd64-64bit Ubuntu BTW


I've always had the same problem with Ubuntu, even with a fresh install of Hardy. After watching a stremed video from BBC in firefox Amarok will no longer be able to play anything until I close both apps and start over. Has anyone figured out a way to make it easier for applications to share control of sound hardware?

----------


## User101

Help!

I was following this guide, but the result is still no sound AND now also a messed-up GNOME. Problems with Login Screen and sudo nautilus.

I run Hardy with kernel 2.6.24-16-generic, and GNOME 2.22.2. There was no sound after installing the 2.6.24-16-generic kernel (as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...9/comments/173 -- I had been trying to fix Suspend/Hibernate problems but htat's another story). Here is the part of the sound guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...47&postcount=1) that caused the problem:(1) Remove these packages     

Code:


```
    sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
```

 (2) Reinstall those same packages
      Code:


```
sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils 
 
[list][*]
```

 *VERY IMPORTANT NOTE:* Ubuntu (GNOME) users have reported that packages 'gdm' and 'ubuntu-desktop' are removed after removing the linux-sound-base packages. 

[My comment: Why does removing the sound driver remove the GUI for the operating system?  :Confused:  Why not fix it ASAP to prevent the sort of thing that I describe below? --User 101. 
Continuing on with the quote from the sound guide:]If this happens, then do the following
     Code:


```
sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
```

(3) RebootI did all this, but after the reboot, there was no more Face Browser with user names, you had to enter the user name manually. 

I tried to fix this, but unfortunately, System > Administration > Login Window > [Admin. Password] > program flickers on briefly and crashes (just vanishes without trace from the screen). Running sudo gdmsetup from Terminal causes the same result, with the message "Segmentation fault" in Terminal. I had to figure out how to 



```
sugo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
```

manually to restore a Login Face Browser by removing 



```
GraphicalTheme=Human
```

and instead typing



```
GraphicalTheme=happygnome-list
```

In addition, if I want to browse file system as root, I try 



```
sudo nautilus
```

but I get:


```
seahorse nautilus module initialized
Initializing nautilus-share extension
Segmentation fault
```

None of this was a problem before I tried to work through the sound guide. 

I'm just a home user who was hoping for a stable and secure alternative to Windows. I appreciate that this is a free operating system, and many of the people here and on Launchpad are volunteers who are trying very hard to help. Having said this, I feel like I'm getting deeper and deeper into trouble: first just trying to fix Suspend/Hibernate  broke the Sound. Trying to fix Sound then broke the Login and sudo nautilus (with the sound still broken). 

Is there a quick and simple solution to my sound and Login problems that would not break something else?

--Or should I just reinstall Hardy?

--Or maybe go back to Gutsy, where I had many fewer problems?

Thanks in advance for your help.

----------


## User101

> Help!
> 
> I was following this guide, but the result is still no sound AND now also a messed-up GNOME. Problems with Login Screen and sudo nautilus.
> 
> I run Hardy with kernel 2.6.24-16-generic, and GNOME 2.22.2. There was no sound after installing the 2.6.24-16-generic kernel (as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...9/comments/173 -- I had been trying to fix Suspend/Hibernate problems but htat's another story). Here is the part of the sound guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...47&postcount=1) that caused the problem:(1) Remove these packages     
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ...


After a few reboots, the problems with Login Screen control panel and sudo nautilus seem to be gone. This was still a lot more drastic a problem than you should get by simply removing and reinstalling a sound driver, IMHO.

Just in case there is no official bug report for this issue yet, I have filed one: see         Bug #242033 at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...pt/+bug/242033

----------


## asaturn

I have a problem with sharing sound. I can't run Banshee and play music while Firefox is open... or vice-versa.

what is up with that??? I haven't had that sort of problem since the days of Windows 95.

----------


## Sumanto

am newbie of this os. i got problem with my ubuntu. sound doesnt come out. 
my audio device :

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC882 Analog [ALC882 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC882 Digital [ALC882 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

anybody can help me??

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Sumanto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820959

----------


## sharkey77

The closest I find on the Alsa Project Matrix is ICH southbridge AC97 audio but it doesn't say which driver to use.

In any case this is 5.1 surround sound on an old Gateway MediaPC.  The sound is onboard.  As this is a MediaPC I'd be really happy if someone could help me to get the sound working.

I've followed all of the steps and nothing is muted.  I however can not locate the correct driver.  (I tried intel8x0m and intel8x0)



```
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Unknown device 3005
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9
	I/O ports at 0500 [size=32]

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Unknown device 3005
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
	I/O ports at d800 [size=256]
	I/O ports at dc00 [size=64]
	Memory at fa001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
	Memory at fa002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
```

----------


## Yellow Pasque

The correct driver for ICH5 is intel8x0.



> Module snd-intel8x0
>   -------------------
> 
>     Module for AC'97 motherboards from Intel and compatibles.
> 			* Intel i810/810E, i815, i820, i830, i84x, MX440
> 				ICH5, ICH6, ICH7, ESB2
> 			* SiS 7012 (SiS 735)
> 			* NVidia NForce, NForce2, NForce3, MCP04, CK804
> 				 CK8, CK8S, MCP501
> ...


One odd thing I see is that it says "latency 0". A good value for PCI bus devices would be 64. Look in the BIOS to see if there is a setting for this.

You can try the attached script to build the latest version of ALSA from source.

You can also try OSS4 (link in sig).

----------


## capnmoney

Hi,

I installed Kubuntu yesterday and I'm still trying to get sound to work.  I've got a Creative Labs X-Fi XstremeMusic card which I found the beta driver for at the Creative Labs site.  When I go to install it, it's unsuccessful.  This looks like the pertinent part



```
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables...
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for egrep... grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for inline... inline
checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes
checking whether gcc needs -traditional... no
checking for current directory... /opt/Creative/XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18/drivers
checking cross compile...
checking for directory with kernel source... /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build
checking for directory with kernel build...
checking for directory with ALSA include files... /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build/include
checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes
checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... yes
checking for kernel version... 2.6.24-19-generic
checking for GCC version... Kernel compiler:  Used compiler: gcc (GCC) 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)

*** NO PREDEFINED KERNEL COMPILER IS DETECTED
*** Assuming the same compiler is used with the current system compiler.

*** Please make sure that the same compiler version was used for building kernel.
```

As this is my second day with any kind of Linux this all went over my head.  Any help is appreciated but please be very explicit with any instructions or codes as I have little to no idea what I'm doing.

Thanks!

----------


## ghalia

This guide needs updated!
There is no drop-down list at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/
 :Confused:  How to find the driver?

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> This guide needs updated!
> There is no drop-down list at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/
>  How to find the driver?


ghalia, here are some scripts that make the process very easy  :Smile: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820959

----------


## sarthorks

Hello, I am extremely new to linux.
 i have installed hardy heron (8.04 lts)
 on my lenovo n200 notebook.

specs are: 1.66 GHz, Intel Core 2 Duo T5450, L2 Cache Size 2 MB, fsb 667 MHz
i am single booting to ubuntu.
I have ALC861VD audio chipset.

aplay -l gives
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

and 

lspci -v gives

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
	Subsystem: Lenovo Unknown device 384e
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
	Memory at fc300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

(for audio)

I dont find drivers for ICH8 here:http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main


Please help me!

----------


## megamoo

I get to step two in the guide and find this

04:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
	Subsystem: Creative Labs X-Fi Platinum
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5
	I/O ports at c880 [size=32]
	Memory at fe800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2M]
	Memory at f8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

At step three i go to the alsa site and after much confused searching it says that x-fi is not supported.

However I downloaded a linux driver for my card from the creative site
XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18.tar.gz
but I don't know HOW to make it work... because I have only ever used windows until last week and so a lot of what I read on this forum is unintelligible jargon... 

If someone could offer some advice, in very simple newbie terms, I'd be very grateful.

----------


## Bloged

Hopefull someone here is able to help me:

I posted a thread on my own for this problem, but there are no replies!

I've had sound working in Gutsy by simple adding this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:


```
options snd-hda-intel model=auto
```

After upgrading to Hardy all sound is gone. I've tried adding every option given for my type of card in the thread that originally gave me my sound to no availability.

Then with dmesg I found the following error:


```
[ 8637.837903] hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
```

Which I was able to fix by adding position_fix=1 and index=0 to the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file.

As I can't seem to find any other errors with my sound setup I'm wondering which actions to take now to found any possible errors!

Thanks in advance,

Arjan Gelderblom.

P.s. Here is some output from commands that are of interest



```
$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec

Codec: Realtek ALC660-VD
Codec: Generic 1543 Si3054
```



```
$ lshw

	*-multimedia
                description: Audio device
                product: Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller
                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
                physical id: 5.2
                bus info: pci@0000:01:05.2
                version: 00
                width: 64 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=64 module=snd_hda_intel
```



```
$ aplay -l

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```



```
$ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
                      HDA ATI SB at 0xfebf4000 irq 18
 1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI
                      HDA ATI HDMI at 0xfd7ec000 irq 20
```



```
$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base

# autoloader aliases
install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above generic modules
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-ioctl32 ; : ; }
install snd-pcm /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-pcm && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-pcm-oss ; : ; }
install snd-mixer /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-mixer && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-mixer-oss ; : ; }
install snd-seq /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-seq && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-oss ; : ; }
install snd-rawmidi /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-rawmidi && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; : ; }
# Cause optional modules to be loaded above sound card driver modules
install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-emu10k1-synth ; }
install snd-via82xx /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-via82xx $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }

# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb saa7134-alsa ; : ; }

# Load snd-seq for devices that don't have hardware midi;
#   Ubuntu #26283, #43682, #56005; works around Ubuntu #34831 for
#   non-Creative Labs PCI hardware
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }
# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
options bt87x index=-2
options cx88_alsa index=-2
options saa7134-alsa index=-2
options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
options snd-usb-audio index=-2
options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
options snd-usb-caiaq index=-2
# Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci
options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388

options snd-hda-intel enable=1 index=0 model=auto position_fix=1
```

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> At step three i go to the alsa site and after much confused searching it says that x-fi is not supported.


Most X-Fi models are supported under OSS4. Follow the link in my sig.

----------


## megamoo

Thanks for the quick reply
I'm going through the `Installing OSS 4.0 From a .deb package` and it looks as though Im getting somewhere but 
at step 6 I get
megamoo@megamoo-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i oss-linux_v4.0-1016_i386.deb
dpkg: error processing oss-linux_v4.0-1016_i386.deb (--install):
 cannot access archive: No such file or directory
Errors were encountered while processing:
 oss-linux_v4.0-1016_i386.deb
I get the same thing when I try to double click on it, It says there is no such file??  Is this a new to Linux thing??

----------


## mazz72

Hi everyone. 

I really want to try out Ubuntu and just installed 8.4 as a dual boot setup with XP this weekend. Everything seems to be working fine...except, of course, for sound. I get no sounds from my external speakers at all. I've tried everything that I've read throughout these forums, and no go. 

Temujin: I've looked through your post for configuring alsa-base, but I'm confused about something. Sorry if it's a stupid question, but it's late and I've been staring at this monitor all day. My brain's a little mushy right now (heh). My question is....in that list of model names...what exactly am I looking for? Model name for what? I don't see anything in that list that matches anything to do with my system. Looks like it's mostly all laptops. Again, sorry, but I'm extremely new to this whole Linux thing. I want to learn it, though, and be rid of the monkey on my back that is Windows. I gotta get out before I'm forced to start using Vista!  :Brick wall: 

I'm trying to do all this with an Asrock P4V88 with onboard sound...VIA VT8237. I'm using Logitech 2.1 speakers...couldn't tell ya a model # or anything for those. They're hand-me-down's.

Everything works dandy in Windows, so I know the speakers aren't blown or anything...and I know everything's hooked up correctly.

I've just been working on this all weekend and I'm spent. I'm ready to give up on Ubuntu, but I really don't want to. Can ya give me anything?

Preferably in the simplest terms possible?  :Confused: 

Much appreciation for everyone involved in this. It looks like getting sound has been a harrowing experience for a lot of people. Hopefully I can be the next success story.  :Smile:

----------


## gohbuntu

Hi. I'm newbie to linux.since i first installed to my laptop, I've had problem with the sound. I've tried everything but nothing seems to work. Alsa installation went smoothly but no sound still. I also tried the OSS version but doesn't seem to work too. no error messages but NO SOUND. I found a file in driverguide but made for redhat. I wonder if it could be used in ubuntu?

----------


## mazz72

Well, I don't know what I did, but sound is fine now. I made so many changes according to different threads in this forum, that I got confused about what I added and deleted, so I wound up just reformatting and installing ubuntu all over again from scratch. All of the sudden....sound works!  :Very Happy: 

Now if I can just figure out how to control the volume from my keyboard, lol.

----------


## megamoo

Ok I managed to solve my problem by using a "-" and not a "_" in the name of the file  :Redface: 
After that Temüjin's guide on installing oss worked great  :Dancing: =D>

----------


## stwert

Hi,
I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 today (first time Linux user) and I'm not getting any sound. The guide was very helpful, I followed all the steps, and everything worked except that I still don't have any sound.
My card is listed, and I believe I managed to install the driver?
My card is  Creative Labs SB Audigy LS, and I did the snd-ca0106 which is the driver specified. 
Any help would be much appreciated. I'm not sure what other info you need, but I'd be happy to supply it if I can. I'm very new with the terminal and commands, so I find explanations of the commands useful. Thanks

----------


## Not2Swift

Hey!

I'm brand new to Linux/Ubuntu
interesting OS, lots of quirks that need to be worked through, including sound

I have solved problems (2 monitors, wireless network) by reading threads like this and typing stuff into the terminal window. (boy do I have a lot left to learn)

easy fix to the SPDIF problem for me:

I have an Asus motherboard with onboard audio. Sound would come out all the audio ports except the coax
Using Ubuntu 8.04

The way I solved it was 
while looking at the desktop, double click the volume control.
Select edit, preferences
Go down the list and turn on the correct sliders & options
(for me it was IEC958  )
Select close
Select the tab that says switches
turn on the correct switch (IEC958  )
Close the window
Select System/Preferences/Sound
Select all sound playback to autodetect
test

worked for me
Pretty easy fix
Hope it helps someone

cheers!
Mike

----------


## stwert

An update on my problem. I was installing a game (tuxkartracer or something) and I noticed that I was getting sound effects, so obviously something is working, but I'm still not getting any music, video sound or internet sound or anything. Also, I'm unsure what device my volume control should be set to.
Thanks for any help/advice.
Also none of the tests work in the sound preferences (System > Pref > Sound)

----------


## Creative2

well i have a silly problem -.-'' really i can't understand what is ...
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851020

----------


## Frihet

I think this belongs here.

Toshiba U200 laptop, Ubuntu 8.04 and Win XP dual boot.

My sound disappeared. I thought it might be related to an update. It may have been, but . . .

After trying all the fixes I could find in this forum to no avail, I found that if the speakers were left muted in Windows XP (actually master sliders at zero), I had no sound when rebooted into 8.04. I tried rebooting twice and duplicated the problem each time. Only if the speakers were left active in Windows did sound work in Ubuntu.

I recognize this sounds impossible. http://ubuntuforums.org/images/smilies/confused.gif

----------


## Srikanth.Vittal

Hi

After I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04, the sound was working, but distorted! The sound was not clear! The following fixed the issue:

sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset

Cheers
Srikanth

----------


## drrr

I'm not running Ubuntu (Debian Etch, close enough?), but I was hoping that there was someone here who had any idea how to fix this problem. I'm new to Linux as of yesterday, so be gentle  :Sad: 

I have an Emu 0404 PCI card, and I finally managed to install the ALSA 1.0.16 drivers, and I actually have working sound. All the sound, however, has a so-called "Mickey Mouse" effect where the sound is sped up and the music is higher pitch.

I have a strong suspicion that this is a sampling rate issue, but no amount of googling has enabled me to fix it. I've tried various .asoundrc arrangements and even poked around in alsa.conf, but to no avail.


Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## imjscn

I had sound, but lost it today. I don't know what coursed the problem. I followed the guide (I didn't follow the alsa-source method or fresh install sound card method), still no sound.

I pasted my troublshooting steps and results in google notebook here:
http://www.google.com/notebook/publi...epIgoQmpLtgbEj

Could anybody please take a look and help me figure out things?

----------


## JafaarNhh

i did it and it helped but when i opened the computer the other day the sound wont play it said No GStreamer plugin or devices found what have i to do  :Confused:

----------


## Trollslayer

> I have a CMI 8788 bases sound card. I am trying to connect the SPDIF out of this card to my receiver. Unfortunately, I have never been able to get any application to output any sound at all from ALSA or OSS 
> 
> I had given up after trying a lot. Recently I saw a post on ALSA project on oxygen cards. I was able to build the source 1.0.16 "--with-cards=oxygen" option but I got a bunch of "permission denied error" when I tried to "sudo modprobe snd-oxygen".
> 
> I will appreciate if you can give me some pointers. 
> Thank you,
> Gaurav


I've got the analogue outputs working with the 1.0.16 package, no luck on SPDIF so far though  :Sad:

----------


## the_red_devil

hey , i have an onboard sound accelarotor from Creative........now my problem is that it gives terrifc performance in Windows.......the sound is really exceptional but when it comes to Ubuntu .........the sound gets horible.....everything is flat-pitched and i cant live with that kinda muzic......so please help me  :Smile:

----------


## AfrothundeR

This is a great guide. Fixed my problem for sure  :Guitar: .

I was getting the "static/fuzz" sound, instead of the sound of videos/music. Anyway, thanks.

----------


## buccaneere

> Hi
> 
> After I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04, the sound was working, but distorted! The sound was not clear! The following fixed the issue:
> 
> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
> 
> Cheers
> Srikanth


This worked on my HP dv 9428nr 64bit AMD.

Exactly what does this command 'reset'???

Is a startup script necessary? Will it stay configured like this after re-boot?

----------


## tesna

I'm installing ubuntu 8.04 64 bit for my friend. His setup and mine is similar, both is a laptop, using similar intel 965 chipset and nvidia graphics etc, but the brand is different. Mine is Lenovo T61 and his is BenQ joybook. I'm able to setup mine correctly on almost everything. But when I setup his, everything is works, except the sound is muted. 

My laptop and his using same audio chipset, intel HDA audio, I can slide the volume control panel but it still muted. I tried to reinstall alsa thing on the first page of this thread, still no joy. I even tried to install my own compiled 26.25.10 kernel, with intel hda audio module (it works on mine) but the sound still muted. 

I'm confused. In the system, preferences, sounds and I can see intel hda audio in there, but when I click test sound, it doesn't generate any sound. The sound is working in windows vista.

----------


## buccaneere

> I'm installing ubuntu 8.04 64 bit for my friend. His setup and mine is similar, both is a laptop, using similar intel 965 chipset and nvidia graphics etc, but the brand is different. Mine is Lenovo T61 and his is BenQ joybook. I'm able to setup mine correctly on almost everything. But when I setup his, everything is works, except the sound is muted. 
> 
> My laptop and his using same audio chipset, intel HDA audio, I can slide the volume control panel but it still muted. I tried to reinstall alsa thing on the first page of this thread, still no joy. I even tried to install my own compiled 26.25.10 kernel, with intel hda audio module (it works on mine) but the sound still muted. 
> 
> I'm confused. In the system, preferences, sounds and I can see intel hda audio in there, but when I click test sound, it doesn't generate any sound. The sound is working in windows vista.


http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1036

----------


## larry19l

Hello,
I think I'm bringing you something new ?
Been looking all over for a fix or at least someone with the same or similar problem.

Issue #1 of 2
-------------
Adding the current user to the audio group
Ok, did this
grep 'audio' /etc/group
...and got this -> audio:x:29:pulse,larry
did this
sudo nano /etc/group
...and did NOT find audio:x:29:root
Should I change this line: audio:x:29:pulse,larry
...to this -> audio:x:29:root:larry ?
Why ? or
why not?

Issue #2 of 2
--------------
New HP Pavilion w/HP2408 monitor  winVista home.prem. Computer to monitor cable is HDMI (Video & audio in one cable). Hardy.H supplies audio ALSA drivers to everything (Preferences | Sound) EXCEPT: the monitor speakers (connected by HDMI cable). The only way to get sound outa those monitor speakers is by connecting an old-fashioned stereo cable from the audio out jack on the back of the computer to the input jack on the monitor.
So, I think I can assume that from the following:

larry@m8457:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1

That sound to the monitor speakers is now from card.0, device.0: ALC883 Analog.

Is it possible to configure the ALSA drivers to supply sound to the monitor speakers through the HDMI cable via card.0 device.1 ALC883 Digital ?

Which is what, I suspect, the Realtec drivers under winVista are doing.

I've been looking all over the Ubuntu forums and Google for a fix or at least someone else with this problem, and now I'm here...
---

----------


## GlennW

I'm quite the linux newbie especially when it comes to this stuff. I've been trying to reading through this thread and it's way over my head. So...

Let me throw something different into the mix. I have only partial sound output. Amarok plays wonderfully. Skype works too. System sounds work. But (big but!), online sounds (youtube, streaming, etc.) don't. Nexuiz sound doesn't work at all. What I don't understand is that in Gutsy (I'm running Hardy) everything worked. After upgrading to Hardy sound was intermittent and with a bit of fiddling, I could get sound working for the situation at hand. I got home the other day after being away for a couple of weeks and there was a number of updates/upgrades waiting to be installed. After that the aforementioned ensued.

I really have no idea where to go from here. I suspect that there might be more going on here than meets the eye. When running Feisty, I had smooth rendering web video (youtube) and  streaming video and no sound issues. With Gutsy there were intermittent problems and now with Hardy both videos are problematic and streaming broadcasts are now nonexistent. I've followed the Multimedia How-To that Nathan put up still to no avail. I suspect there could be a hardware config issue but I don't know.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## GlennW

bump

----------


## ewh1533

Ok.. having problems with step #3.. the website directs me to an index page, I don't see where to search for the drivers.

I have a Realtek alc888 hd chipset.

I installed the drivers from their website, but I don't have any sound now, so I'm trying this resolution. 

Heres my outputs.. It shows everything is there and nothing seems to be muted. But still I have no sound.



```
aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7911
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5000
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 99
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=68
	I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
	Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdffffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d8000000-00000000dfffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
	Memory behind bridge: fdd00000-fddfffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fda00000-00000000fdafffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b002
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 221
	I/O ports at ff00 [size=8]
	I/O ports at fe00 [size=4]
	I/O ports at fd00 [size=8]
	I/O ports at fc00 [size=4]
	I/O ports at fb00 [size=16]
	Memory at fe02f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16
	Memory at fe02e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16
	Memory at fe02d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18
	Memory at fe02c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17
	Memory at fe02b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17
	Memory at fe02a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
	Memory at fe029000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 4385
	Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5002
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16
	I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
	I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
	I/O ports at fa00 [size=16]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device a002
	Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16
	Memory at fe024000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
	Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=64
	I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
	Memory behind bridge: fdc00000-fdcfffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fdb00000-fdbfffff

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17
	Memory at fe028000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
	Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
	Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 2100 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device d000
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17
	Memory at d8000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
	Memory at fdfe0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
	I/O ports at ee00 [size=256]
	Memory at fde00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

01:05.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 7919
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
	Memory at fdffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device e000
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 222
	I/O ports at de00 [size=256]
	Memory at fdaff000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Memory at fdae0000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fda00000 [disabled] [size=64K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
```

Now the only thing I see wrong is that towards the end, it lists my card as an ATI card and not a Realtek.. This is an onboard sounsystem.

I need to know what to do to take the next step.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> Now the only thing I see wrong is that towards the end, it lists my card as an ATI card and not a Realtek..


That's the audio controller for the HDMI port. Your onboard audio is:



> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia


The ALSA module is snd-hda-intel.
See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820959

----------


## cokehabit

Every time I install I always have a problem with my audigy and that is that you *HAVE* to have the Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack muted (press m) if you are not using it

----------


## In-flux

My soundcard stopped working after a recent update and I have tried everything in the first part of this article without success. 

lspci -v gives the following output:



```
00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device ae01
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
	I/O ports at bc00 [size=256]
	I/O ports at c000 [size=256]
	Memory at f3105000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
```

From this I have determined that my driver should be snd-intel8x0

However when I try to use modprobe to install this it can't be found.

I then downloaded the driver from the realtek site and used the ./install executable to build the driver, but with no luck

I have verified the card works in Windows.

I am a bit of a n00b in Linux, so I am hoping someone can help me here?

System Details
==============
Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy AMD64
Gigabyte GA-K8NF-9 Motherboard, NVidia Chipset
nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

----------


## Mikuro

Did you try the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source" part of the first post? That's what worked for me (mere moments ago), with the Intel 8x0 driver. I didn't need to download anything before that point.  I did need to "sudo apt-get install alsa-source" first, though.

I'm not an expert, though. I really only came here to thank the original poster for solving my problem. My problem started when I ran apt-get autoremove to clean up some leftovers from KDE4 after I decided to remove it. Once I did that, I got no audio. I tried a bunch of things before coming here. dpkg-reconfigure worked like a charm.

----------


## FLCL

Trying to compile using the Alsa project method, i get down to this line: 

"sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<enter driver name here e.g. via82xx> --with-oss=yes"

My driver is the via82xx as well, although when i put the name in there:

"sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<via82xx> --with-oss=yes"

I end up getting the following message:

"bash: via82xx: No such file or directory"

Anyone want to try and help me out here?

----------


## AliG

Thanks it helped me, but i had to switch all playback from "autodetect" to "NVidia nForce2 - IEC958" for it to start output to my amp, the auto detection was not working for me.




> Hey!
> 
> I'm brand new to Linux/Ubuntu
> interesting OS, lots of quirks that need to be worked through, including sound
> 
> I have solved problems (2 monitors, wireless network) by reading threads like this and typing stuff into the terminal window. (boy do I have a lot left to learn)
> 
> easy fix to the SPDIF problem for me:
> 
> ...

----------


## aravot

I've got sound now, (Great, thanks) but sound so loud that I've turned down all the sliders I can find, and just barely got the sound where I can listen to music or video.  Still, the system sounds, when I boot Ubuntu (etc) are so loud I thought I was in the blast area of one of the IDF (Israeli) jets...
Shouldn't System Preferences have been able to lower system volume? 
Thanks for any help!!
Aravot (Mike)

----------


## ham213

For some reason, my sound stopped working about three weeks ago in Ubuntu (8.04 Hardy Heron).

I tested the card in Windows, and the card functions perfectly.

I went through this trouble guide, going as far as to remove all the modules and reinstall them (which killed my desktop; reinstalled per instruction with no difficulties) and I still have no sound.

I have tried almost everything in this guide to no avail.

Here are my system specs:

AMD Athon 64 X2 3800
NVIDIA 7800GT PCIe
Sound Blaster Audigy Platinum (emu10k1 version for ALSA)
250GB SATA HDD (for my UBUNTU 8.04 32 bit Install)
250GB SATA HDD (for my Windows XP 64 bit install)
(2) 500GB SATA HDDs for storage

Here's what I get in outputs:

aplay -l:




> card 0: Audigy2 [Audigy 2 EX [1005]], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]
>   Subdevices: 32/32
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
>   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
>   Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
>   Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
>   Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
>   Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
>   Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
> ...


I check the ALSA mixer, and the only thing that is muted is my Analog/Digital Output Jack. Un-muting it does nothing either.

lspci -v:




> 00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
> 	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp. Unknown device 1c1b
> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
> 
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)
> 	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp. Unknown device 1c1b
> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
> 
> ...


My sound card is listed.

I really don't know where to go from here. I tried several other things in this guide to no avail, and I really hate going into Micro$oft Winblows to listen to music, play DVDs, stream audio/video etc. . .

Please help!

----------


## FLCL

I have no aduio either currently, and it's becoming a real pain to try and get working, but try this:




> You should check to see if the module is installed, To do this in a terminal type:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> lsmod | grep snd_via82xx
> ```
> 
> If you get a result back that includes your sound driver then the module is installed. If you get no result but the command line tyoe:
> ...


Just replace via82xx with our sound driver name

----------


## FLCL

Can someone please help me. After installing virtualbox i restarted my system and lost my sound. 

I am using onboard sound.An Asus A7V400-MX mobo. Ubuntu detects nothing when i run "aplay -l":




> aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...


I dont remember which command i ran, but this was in there, and i am assuming thats my sound?



> *-multimedia UNCLAIMED
> description: Multimedia audio controller
> product: VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller
> vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
> physical id: 11.5
> bus info: pci@0000:00:11.5
> version: 50
> width: 32 bits
> clock: 33MHz
> ...



When i attempt to run "asoundconf list" without sudo, i get nothing, and with sudo i get:



> Please note that you are attempting to run asoundconf as a privileged superuser, which may have unintended consequences.



How can i get my sound working? Please help!

----------


## Fen_Star

I do: aplay -l  and get

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 1: default [PnP Audio Device        ], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

So then I do: alsamixer (I think that is what the guide is telling me to do) But I get.

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory

And I'm not sure what to do. I have tried searching, but I can never find anything. If there is any other info I need to give you, please tell me.

My sound worked at one point and time, but I'm not sure what I did to disable it.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Fen_Star, what kind of USB sound card do you have? If it's supported by OSS4, you could try that. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4874981

----------


## Redsandro

Excellent, thanks!

For an older computer I was wondering, I have an sb16 card which used to work using this:




> *Bo Rosén* solved his ISA problem the following way. Thanks to *FarEast* for his help in the matter. [/LEFT]
> In short add
> snd-sb16
> to /etc/modules then create a new file: 
> gedit /etc/modprobe.d/sound
> and enter this line: 
> options snd-sb16 isapnp=0 port=0x220 irq=5 dma8=1 dma16=5
> sudo update-modules
> reboot


Recently, I cannot get it back to work anymore. I am sure I had to change some of the values. Is there any way to find them out? Like oldskool DOS setup for games could auto-detect them? I think I've seen these values in my kid days:

port=[0x220|230|240] irq=[5|7] dma8=[1|3] dma16=[5|7]

----------


## richterlevania3

Hey man, thx in advance

I have a problem here, my 5.1 channels system doesn't work at all. The problem isn't the hardware, it works on Windows XP fine. It's a problem of driver, I'm sure. Well, I did everything possible, still can't get any sound besides the normal one, the stereo output on the green jack.

This is ******* me off, and until now I really thought linux would be my system, and I even wiped the XP out about a month ago. But if I can't get these 5.1 working, I have no choice but go back to windows and think linux isn't fully ready for the desktop yet.

Hope you can help me out.

----------


## Clappy

Just wanted to reply to put on record how I was able to get my SPDIF working. This is assuming you are getting light coming out from the SPDIF port (which means the drivers are actually working)

I am using Hardy Heron 8.04, I have a Realtek AC'97 (intel ICH5), using Pulseaudio.

1. Put all devices in System -Prefs -Sound to "Auto detect"
2. Open alsamixer, unmute IEC958 and leave its volume at 0
3. Open your ~/.asoundrc file, comment out any other devices and add this:



```
pcm.!default {
       type spdif
       card X
       device Y
}
```

Where X is your card ID, and Y is the device ID, as looked up here:


```
 ubuntu:~$ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

For some reason, mine seems to work with card 0 and device 0, although it would seem intuitive to use device 4, "Intel ICH - IEC958". Oh well, try different combinations if you like, no need to reboot, just restart the program you were using.

----------


## philk949

Same page, I'm afraid. It's very cruel to torture dumb animals, Bob.

Phil

----------


## AliG

i cannot find my /.asoundrc file  :Confused:

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> i cannot find my /.asoundrc file


It's a hidden file. If you're looking for it in the nautilus GUI, press Ctrl+H. If you're using ls, use the -a parameter

----------


## Yoctosecond

Hello,
   So far I've been having the hardest time getting my sound to work at all. I've been able to follow everything perfectly at the beginning of this thread and I've recompiled the alsa drivers, no problems. However, when I reboot there is no sound. One other thing to note is that my alsamixer has absolutely no way of muting or un-muting. When I punch in the aplay -l it just says 

```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

 The driver that I've used so far is the snd-hda-intel.  Also, the alsamixer says it's 1.0.17 however, it says it says the version is 1.0.16 when I hit F2. Any help would be fantastic.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> Also, the alsamixer says it's 1.0.17 however, it says it says the version is 1.0.16 when I hit F2. Any help would be fantastic.


I just updated the ALSA script. Try it again and make sure alsa-base is configured or else try OSS4. I hope this makes sense as I'm very drunk,

----------


## diaa

The link http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ in step 3 points to a directory not a web page, I think it *think* should be replaced with http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main

----------


## Yoctosecond

So far, I've tried to uninstall and reinstall alsa to start over. However, now the version when I first start alsamixer says 1.0.15 and when I hit F2 it still says 1.0.16! Fixing this problem is making me tear my hair out! I'm not not even sure if my sound can really work properly since I can't find any info about my audio device. The output for lspci -v is 

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1893
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
	Memory at f9ff8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
```

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. If this also helps, my laptop is the asus m50vm-a1.

----------


## diaa

I also have intel hda, this morning I messed up alsa by installing the useless(for me) realtek driver, which only added more problems, to get alsa working back I followed the instructions here:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/So...resh*%20kernel

also those in the section titled

_Another way to restore ALSA to the Ubuntu default_

note that after this second part you'll need to reinstall several essential packages which were removed in the process, in my case(Kubuntu) these were kdebase kdeprint, etc, you can take note of them while running the command and reinstall them after that, be cautious because these packages are essential to the operation of Ubuntu and you must reinstall them.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Yoctosecond

Sadly, that for some reason hasn't work either. I still get the same outputs for what versions that I have in alsamixer. The one thing that boggles my mind is why I can't even toggle the mute function when I run alsamixer. I'm still at 1.0.15 and when I hit F2 it still says 1.0.16.  :Confused:  :Mad:  It's just frustrating since I got everything else to work the on the day that I installed ubuntu.

----------


## Yoctosecond

Oops. Forgot to mention this, the readout on alsamixer for my chip is Generic 10de ID 6 and the card is still the HDA intel. Hope that provides some clues.

----------


## Fen_Star

> Fen_Star, what kind of USB sound card do you have? If it's supported by OSS4, you could try that. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4874981


Well, ALSA is supposed to support it, and I don't see it on your .txt thinggy.

----------


## RxRated

I have a hp dv 8000 laptop that I just upgraded to hardy.  My sound worked perfect with feisty and gutsy, but now the card is not detected.  I have reinstalled alsa and searched these forums for hours.  The card is an hda-intel ICH 7family.  When I try to insert the module into the kernel by typing sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel I get errors saying:

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/updates/snd-hda-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/updates/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

When I click on the volume icon on the taskbar I get the following message:

The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.

You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.


I am completely lost at this point.  Can anyone help?

----------


## user47726

I am a new Kubuntu Hardy user, although I have used Kubuntu before.  I am having a problem getting sound to work on my newly-installed system.

I have an HP Pavilion dv9600 with an Intel sound card.  The result of aplay -l is:


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

alsamixer comes up normally, and I have put all volume controls to their maximum.

 :Popcorn:  When I tried the live CD (Kubuntu 8.01.1), sound worked fine.  I heard system sounds, Amarok came up and played its default ogg, I installed skype and was able to make calls, etc.

 :Confused:  After I installed it, sound mostly does not work.  In particular:
 :Sad:  There are no system sounds
 :Sad:  I have Skype installed.  It does not make its usual welcome and goodbye sounds, and the test sound button gives nothing.
 :Smile:  I have installed the flash plugin for Mozilla and it DOES produce sound.
 :Sad:  Amarok reports that, "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers."

This is probably a simple configuration issue, but I don't know how to find it.  Thanks in advance for any help you can give.

----------


## DrMilo

For those of us, like me, who are tired of this screwing around with Firefox and Flash etc. in order to get the sound working there is a workaround! It's dumb but it works!

Go to the Firefox extensions and get downloadhelper. 

http://tinyurl.com/2zj6z5

There's other things that do this too, downloadhelper works well for me so far.

You can click on an icon and download the file. Having downloaded it you can play it on your choice of media player, VLC in my case, bada bing bada boom!

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Try upgrading to ALSA 1.0.17 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820959
Also, Kubuntu uses aRts for system sounds. 
I don't remember the setting off the top of my head, but there's a sound configuration GUI somewhere in the Control Panel or whatever it's called in KDE. Set everything to output to PulseAudio.



```
sudo apt-get install libflashsupport alsa-oss
```

And if none of that works, use OSS4 (link in sig).

----------


## user47726

I posted a question yesterday, but I was premature in posting it.  It seems that most of the problems were resolved by another reboot.

I continue to have a problem with the microphone, though.  It works fine when using the live CD (Kubuntu 8.01.1) but does not work after installation.  If you have any suggestions, I would appreciate it.

----------


## rrrobc

Hi all,

I am having a problem with a totally fresh install of 8.04 (Ubuntu Studio) on an IBM T30 laptop.  Sound does not work out of the box.  I get "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory" when I try to run alsamixer.  "aplay -l" shows no soundcards found, and "lspci -v" shows the following entry:


```
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad T30
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
	I/O ports at 1c00 [size=256]
	I/O ports at 18c0 [size=64]
```

From this I have worked out that I need the snd-intel8x0 driver.  When I type "lsmod | grep -i intel" I get the following (I believe someone already explained about the difference between snd_XXXX and snd-XXXX so to me it looks like the module is already loaded):


```
snd_intel8x0           35248  1 
snd_ac97_codec        101284  1 snd_intel8x0
snd_pcm                78724  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd                    57636  11 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
intel_agp              25492  1 
agpgart                34900  2 drm,intel_agp
```

This seems weird to me given that sound is not working.  Anyway, per the guide I try to reload the module using "sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0" and the shell window looks like it hangs.  The cursor is blinking and if I press Enter for instance, it registers in the window, however the modprobe command looks like it never completes.  The computer remains responsive throughout all of this.  I have tried this multiple times through multiple reboots, and I always get stopped at this step.

I tried compiling new drivers using alsa-source, and these instructions worked perfectly until it tells me to go back to General Help Step 4 and try the "sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0" command again, at which point the shell window does its pseudo-hang thing again and I am back where I started.

Does anyone know what is going on here?

Thanks,
-Rob

----------


## medico1849

I have a problem. On a fresh install of Kubuntu, my sound works fine, but as soon as I install the drivers for my video card (nvidia 8800gt) there is no sound. 




> aplay -l
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC882 Analog [ALC882 Analog]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC882 Digital [ALC882 Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0[/INDENT]





> lspci -v
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)
>         Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5000
>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
>         Capabilities: <access denied>
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
>         Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
> ...


If anyone has any ideas as to why it doesn't work after installing the drivers for the video card, the help would be appreciated!


Eric

----------


## Imageweaver

Hi
This is my first post out here and I am VERY new to Ubuntu.  I have no sound and I am having trouble finding the ALSA driver at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ I got to that step fine but I can't get past it.

I can find the soundcards installed on the system they are as follows:

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Can anyone help?   
Thanks!

----------


## philk949

You may find the thread below helpful. It addresses the problem in some detail and was a great help to me, mainly through the efforts of bobnutfield.

Phil


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873594

----------


## Dyffo

> Bumping this post since I think it is ready to be used by people having trouble with sound. I'll do my best to field questions and make changes to this guide as needed. If you are an experienced Ubuntu user, please help out with testing, verifying, and helping people who use this guide. 
> 
> Thanks in advance


I first posted this enquiry under " Multi Media and Video" but now feel that this has become a General question.
After I installed upgrades I lost my Sound with the error message " NO VOLUME CONTROL G STREAMER PLUGINS AND OR DEVICES FOUND ". It seems that there are many of us with this problem. I have tried numerous suggestions in various posts - but nothing has resolved my problem.
I have found however that if I run UBUNTU from my installation CD - I have sound !!!!!. So can anyone tell me how I can reinstall UBUNTU from the cd or wherever WITHOUT LOSING ALL MY DATA AND PROGRAMMES, which have taken many months to get together.
I wait in eager anticipation for any helpful suggestions.I have tried ALL suggestions made by Lord Raiden in his sticky - but nothing so far resolves my problem

----------


## Dyffo

THIS SOLVED MY PROBLEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please open a Terminal from the menu Applications->Accessories->Terminal and type:

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)

----------


## steffenomak

I have tried the guide and at general help (1) I was success then I did the alsa mixer thing and even tried getting alsa drivers. After that I did Alsa driver compilation the automatic one and didn't get any errors. But on general help (4) and get stuck. Sound worked on the older ubuntu. I get stuck and can't find my chipset.



> steffenomak@steffenomak-desktop:~$ aplay -l
> **** Lista över PLAYBACK hårdvaruenheter ****
> kort 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], enhet 0: ALC882 Analog [ALC882 Analog]
>   Underordnade enheter: 1/1
>   Underordnad enhet nr. 0: subdevice #0
> kort 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], enhet 1: ALC882 Digital [ALC882 Digital]
>   Underordnade enheter: 1/1
>   Underordnad enhet nr. 0: subdevice #0





> 0:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 Host Bridge (rev a2)
> 	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device c55e
> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
> 
> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
> 	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device c55e
> 	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel
> 
> ...

----------


## zoe-scutterbug

hiya please kindly help

once upon a time i had sound ...life was cool ...everything worked beautifully ...oh happy days.
 But then I messed things up ...such a mess that i haven't a clue how i did it...and the more i try to fix it ...( i have tried following as best a techno dummy can  this and a few guides on this list) the less it seemed that sound is likely to return...it seems to be getting worse. Even tried a big reinstall...think i might do it again...and be more selective. I run Opengeu 98% of the time , but i also have UbuntuStudio, Xubuntu and Kubuntu installed too  ....thats poss part of my problem...why have one application when you can have five.

Streaming sound on secondlife comes out in a stuttering mess.. but i get no sound on bbc iplayer or Zatto ...these all worked ..my dvd player seems to work for VLC but no longer for XBMC ...

i use flock mostly but also firefox

i have an nvidia graphics card
00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81cb
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    Memory at fe028000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>


 I also recently brought a usb external creative blaster surround 5.1  (driver emu10k1) when i started not getting stuttering sound...but it is as quiet as a deadfish...with a little blue light to show me it is as least on


anyways lets start at the miserable beginning

zoe@****-knows:~$ aplay -L
ALSA lib conf.c:1589:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:36:0:Unexpected char
ALSA lib conf.c:2850:(snd_config_hook_load) /home/zoe/.asoundrc may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it
ALSA lib conf.c:2714:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument
ALSA lib conf.c:3079:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration
zoe@****-knows:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
ALSA lib conf.c:1589:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:36:0:Unexpected char
ALSA lib conf.c:2850:(snd_config_hook_load) /home/zoe/.asoundrc may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it
ALSA lib conf.c:2714:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument
ALSA lib conf.c:3079:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration
aplay: device_list:214: control open (0): Invalid argument
ALSA lib conf.c:1589:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:36:0:Unexpected char
ALSA lib conf.c:2850:(snd_config_hook_load) /home/zoe/.asoundrc may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it
ALSA lib conf.c:2714:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument
ALSA lib conf.c:3079:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration
aplay: device_list:214: control open (1): Invalid argument
ALSA lib conf.c:1589:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:36:0:Unexpected char
ALSA lib conf.c:2850:(snd_config_hook_load) /home/zoe/.asoundrc may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it
ALSA lib conf.c:2714:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument
ALSA lib conf.c:3079:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration
aplay: device_list:214: control open (2): Invalid argument
zoe@****-knows:~$ 


so i look in my .asoundrc file

pcm.!default {
  type pulse
}

ctl.!default {
  type pulse
}

pcm.pulse {
  type pulse
}

ctl.pulse {
  type pulse
}

pcm.equalized {
  type plug
  slave.pcm "equalizer";
}

pcm.equalizer {
  type ladspa

  # The output from the EQ can either go direct to a hardware device
  # (if you have a hardware mixer, e.g. SBLive/Audigy) or it can go
  # to the software mixer shown here.
  slave.pcm "plughw"
  #slave.pcm "plug:dmix"


???????
and i haven't a clue

heaps of appreciation in advance

zoe

----------


## Yellow Pasque

The last '{' curly brace doesn't have a matching one to close it '}'



> pcm.equalizer {

----------


## zoe-scutterbug

Thanks :Smile: )

the curly bracket is properly closed

I now have good sound from my applications, zattoo and iplayer

but streaming sound from secondlife is warbly/stuttering ...which is a big poo.
since i waste way too much time watching my avatar dance in cool clubs...
(daft how much pointless fun it is)   ....SOLVED

thanks

zoe

----------


## hopkinsjeni

I have been following your help guide but I have got stuck. I tried to uninstall the ALSA drivers following your *fresh* kernal instructions and my terminal keeps saying

E: The package deskbar-applet needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.

I unfortuantely have no idea what this means or whether it is the cause of my sound not working but any help would be greatly appreciated.
Jeni

----------


## byzantines2000

Would this help me get sound through lets say... World of Warcraft, a video online, and rhythmbox player at once?

I once had it set up like that, but I tinkered with things and now it doesnt work...

also, I have issues switching from fullscreen games to a different workspace now.. also was able to do it problem free in the past...

----------


## asci_neng

haii all,

i am new on ubuntu, i have problem with my sound........ when i playing musik or video on ubuntu after 2 or 3 hrs automatic player is hang and i can`t lisen my sound.... this with any player like VLC or audacious, mplayer, totem all same problem...

please any body help my problem?

i use ubuntu 8.04.1 with P4 3ghz, 512 mb ram, 80 gb hdd, intel motherboard...

tanks

----------


## big_noob

> This is getting rediculus..
> 
> 
> THIS is one of the main reasons Linux, or rather, Ubuntu isn't going to get popular...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't fix sound.
> I have tried EVERYTHING
> ...



Same here  :Sad:  everything works fine but the sound  :Sad: 

I hate it and no1 can help me  :Sad:  why is so hard to install a freaking driver or modul or whatever is called ;(
thats why everyone chooses windows  :Sad: 

aghhhhhhh i dont wanna go back to vista plz help

----------


## Ubi Won Kenobi

Brand new ubuntu user and im loving it so i need to get throught this sound issue.

I have followed the instructions so far and all i get is sound coming from my motherboard speaker (?)  :Sad: 

I am very new to code so bare with me: 
Here are my results:

General help Step 1
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: pcsp [pcsp], device 0: pcspeaker [pcsp]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Step 2 (the card i want to use)
00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
	Subsystem: Creative Labs SB0410 SBLive! 24-bit
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 22
	I/O ports at <unassigned> [disabled]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
Step 3 The sound driver exists under ca0106 and I followed the instructions for ALSA driver compilation but i still get..... 
Step 4 sudo modprobe snd-
]FATAL: Module snd_ not found.

I know i'm missing something simple but I cant seem to figure it out. Under the Volume Control panel i get 4 options under the change device and none seem to work

I get 0. pcsp alsa mixer 
      1.PC SPeaker (OSS MIxer)
      2.Playback: ALSA PCM ON HW:0(PCSP)
      3.Capture of monitor source on hw:0 (visa PSCP) via DMA (pulse audio mixer)

any help or general direction advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

----------


## desideratha

Great guide!!

Maybe you can help me with my problem. Interna speakers continue playing while using headphone.. I try many options on the model at the alsa-base

Sony vaio vgn-n250

----------


## dewclaw82

I'm just starting to work through what looks like an excellent, as well as comprehensive, sound card issue but I did want to bring one little error to your attention.  Toward the beginning you say, "*For all intensive purposes* ... I'm sorry to report that this is one of those Anglo-Saxons v. Normans phrases like "null and void" or "give and bequeath"; the real saying is "for all *intents and purposes.*  Now, back to working through the guidelines.  Thanks for all of your work on this guide.

----------


## k4r1m

well man thank you very much for taking the time..my problem was that my sound was just not working after the latest inrepid update the "xorg" packages updates..all of my sound just went off..even thouhg "aplay -l" gives me a list with no issues, i went ahead and jumped to the "Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel" section which pretty much solved my problem after a restart..i guess it was a extra *bad* package.

thanks again.

----------


## Jerry707

This is more a comment than a request for help, because I'm so frustrated I think I'm just going to give up on getting sound or continuing to try to use Ubuntu. When I first loaded Ubuntu 7.04 it all worked just fine, but after going ahead with an online upgrade to 7.10 (and later to 8.04) sound was totally nonexistent. So, I tried using the comprehensive guide, unfortunately with no success at all. And, I tried reinstalling from DVDs, different versions, including 7.04. Again, with no success. Probably, there is a simple error somewhere with something or other. But, meanwhile, this is a lot of hacking and mostly I just want to be a user. I hate to go back to feeding Microsoft, but it looks like that's where I'm headed.

Maybe, I'll get a new computer and try to set it up for dual booting, using Windows for current needs and playing with linux on the other side until it settles down someday to reliably working without all this esoteric hacking.

----------


## ndennen

This post helped me fix my problem.  I have a toshiba tecra m7 laptop with built in intel audio.  I was able to see that my sound device was installed, and went through the entire post once.  When my sound still did not work I downloaded and installed the driver again (step 3)  I was then able to do step 4.  The sound did not work until i rebooted (i thought it was broken).  After everything reboot.  I am not sure when i fixed my problem, but it was probably after i reinstalled the driver (everything up to that point looked like it was working correctly).   

Hope that helps someone out there!  Thanks Lord Raiden...you rock  :Guitar:

----------


## japtar10101

I cannot find a way to fix what's going on with my sound.  I did several obvious procedures (alsamixer, then jack everything up), then tried everything with this guide, but no luck.

I know that the sound was working previously with Hardy Heron.  I believe the problem was either with a recent update to the sound system that made it broke, or the recently downloaded Songbird v6.0 that caused the problem (although v5.0 worked perfectly fine).  But I'm just not sure what's causing the problem, and was strongly considering re-imaging my computer.

Here's the stats for the sound, and a result of reloading the modules (which someone suggested):


```
~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```



```
~$ sudo lspci -v
.....lots of info, but the most relevant:.......

04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
	Memory at ff3fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
	Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
	Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0
```



```
~$ /usr/sbin/Songbird/songbird
doEULA
doFirstRun
doMainwinStart
SBAppInitialize
SBVideoInitialize
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
SBInitialize *** 
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
OverlayLoader.loadOverlayList()
	+chrome://shoutcast-radio/content/playlist.xul
OverlayLoader.loadPlayerOverlays() loading overlay chrome://shoutcast-radio/content/playlist.xul
OverlayLoader.loadPlayerOverlays() finished loading overlays
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
setting outerWebPlaylistShowing to: false
```



```
~$ sudo /sbin/alsa reload

lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/omiyat/.gvfs
      Output information may be incomplete.
/sbin/alsa: Warning: Processes using sound devices: 6112(pulseaudio) 6318(mixer_applet2). 
Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-via82xx snd-ac97-codec snd-mpu401-uart snd-hda-intel snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-hwdep snd-seq-dummy snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-intel snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-hwdep snd-timer).
Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-via82xx snd-ac97-codec snd-mpu401-uart snd-hda-intel snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-hwdep snd-seq-dummy snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device.
```

----------


## japtar10101

> I cannot find a way to fix what's going on with my sound.  I did several obvious procedures (alsamixer, then jack everything up), then tried everything with this guide, but no luck.


Ha, ha!  I figured out why!  My Speakers are blasted :Sad: !!!

----------


## jay-rod

I am a jarhead just downloaded ubuntu this might seem like a silly question!

how do you go to that shell?

----------


## kirkkaf

Hey, I have just installed Ubuntu and noticed that my sound wasn't working. I then came straight here and fount this post.

My sound was fixed within 5 minutes thanks to your help.

Great post.

Kirk.

----------


## kirkkaf

> I am a jarhead just downloaded ubuntu this might seem like a silly question!
> 
> how do you go to that shell?


Answer to this question is to click - Applications - Accessories then Terminal

Kirk.

----------


## SuperMike

I have an Acer Extensa 4420 laptop. It has a tiny little pinhole with a mic icon beside it near the top of the screen. I also have a microphone port out the front. I tried different programs to record sound, but neither mic inputs are working. Anyone have any suggestions on what to try next before I go doing something scary like the following?

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> I have an Acer Extensa 4420 laptop. It has a tiny little pinhole with a mic icon beside it near the top of the screen. I also have a microphone port out the front. I tried different programs to record sound, but neither mic inputs are working. Anyone have any suggestions on what to try next before I go doing something scary like the following?
> 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto


I suggest upgrading ALSA if your laptop is a recent one. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820959
or maybe you just need to configure your alsa-base file: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...58&postcount=2

----------


## SuperMike

> I have an Acer Extensa 4420 laptop. It has a tiny little pinhole with a mic icon beside it near the top of the screen. I also have a microphone port out the front. I tried different programs to record sound, but neither mic inputs are working. Anyone have any suggestions on what to try next before I go doing something scary like the following?
> 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto


I got it working. Evidently I had to play in alsamixer at command line, hit the Tab key to switch to Capture Mode, and then use arrow keys. I have it adjusted like:

Front Mic Boost: 100
Mic Boost: 50   
Capture: 0      <-- what's this?
Capture 1: 0    <-- why a second one?
Digital: 97    <-- what's this?
Input Source: Mic
Input Source 1: Mic   <-- why a second one?

This permits the mic on the laptop itself to record me fairly well. It has a good bit of static in the background, but somehow in playing with it I diminished that static slightly to something somewhat reasonable by the settings I have above.

So it looks like I can use Ekiga Softphone now.

BTW, for the record, this is what my input sound is running through:

Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia and it's running a Realtek ALC268 chip on it (according to alsamixer).

----------


## KillerFurby

I have a question. I need to do what's described in the "Configuring default soundcards..." section, but I have 2 sound cards with the exact same module name(both are snd_hda_intel.) So, how do I know which is which/set it as the default?

----------


## botokely

I tried to follow the guide but I still have a problem. I have xubuntu 8.04 installed on an Eee PC 4G and I can't hear any sound. I tried those instructions to seek where the problem comes from

botokely@trano:~$ aplay -l

**** Liste des PLAYBACK pÃ©riphÃ©riques ****
carte  0: Intel [HDA Intel], pÃ©riphÃ©rique 0 : ALC662 Analog [ALC662 Analog]
  Sous-pÃ©riphÃ©riques: 1/1
  Sous-pÃ©riphÃ©rique: #0: subdevice #0

botokely@trano:~$ alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory

----------


## Crafty Kisses

Thanks for this, didn't really see this until now.

----------


## roweroraffi

Hello.

I have a problem with sound in my Ubuntu 8.04 (kernel: 2.6.24-19). I've got a onboard  sound card (motherboard have a nForce 730a chipset - is listed on the alsa side). Sound, movies or mp3 are playing, but not correctly - with music i listen a strange loud noise. I was try to follow the steps on page 1:

aplay -l:




> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
>   Subdevices: 0/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


lspci -v:




> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0754 (rev a2)
> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82f2
> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
> 
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 075c (rev a2)
> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82f2
> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
> 	I/O ports at 0900 [size=256]
> ...


But i don't understand most of this. 

I was trying typing sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel - no changes. As same as adding snd-hda-intel on the /etc/modules file. In alsa mixer i've disable IEC958 caption - no changes. Mute on everything in alsamixer without PCM, Master and Front speekers (i have only two speekers) - no changes. Reinstall alsa (with purge option) - no changes. I was also trying to solve problem in system->preferences->sound changing a settings there. No changes. Now i have everything set on "Alsa", but it's the same as on OSS mixer, or auto.

I really don't know what to do. I'm newbee in linux. Please, somebody help me. 

p.s. My english is not the best - i know, sorry.  :Wink:

----------


## teledyn

Can you include a section for troubleshooting runtime sound problems where the sound system becomes jammed or otherwise inoperable?  There appears to be serious troubles with the ALSA + Pulseaudio + Flash in Hardy and while we wait for a resolution, a problem I keep having is where some web page triggers the mplayer plugin, and thereafter some apps get

Error opening unknown libao pulse driver. (Is device in use?)

other apps, such as audacious, still work. but mpg321 does not.  My
guess is gstreamer may be involved with one but not the other?

there is no pulseaudio listed in ps -ax, and there does not appear to be any way to either free up the device, to discover what application might
be using the device, or to restart the pulseaudio, if that is even what I need to do  :Sad: 

Any assistance you can post here on how to troubleshoot crashed audio would be very helpful; it is embarrassing to need to reboot my computer because I inadvertently loaded an mplayer plugin webpage.

----------


## maverickdy

This is an amazing guide. It didn't fix my issue but it did lead me to a solution. 

I finally just completely disabled my onboard sound and got it working.  :Smile: 

Just a helpful tip in case somebody has the same issue. 

I have the Razer Barracuda.

----------


## salterhebble

Fantastic! Fixed my problem of no sound on my HP Pavilion dv2000 following this guide. Thanks for your efforts, they are much appreciated.

Drew

----------


## Orfintain

Raiden your getting the media keys to work link appears dead,

----------


## sickgirl485

Thank you for the instructions! I got to the "Getting the AlSA from a Fresh Kernel" part and my sound was fixed  :Smile:

----------


## JibberFisch

So I've tinkered heavily with my system to try and get MythTV running properly, and it did for a while, but I was displeased while using OSS4 that it was difficult to upmix to 5.1 from a stereo .mp3.  So I tried reinstalling ALSA using temujin's instructions.  It gave some errors which I should have recorded and didn't, but now with a fresh install of alsa-base, alsa-utils, alsa-drivers, and every file any post has told me to configure, it's still not working.  Below is the error I'm getting.

My lspci -v shows:


```
07:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
	Subsystem: pcHDTV pcHDTV HD-5500
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22
	Memory at 93000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

07:00.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)
	Subsystem: pcHDTV pcHDTV HD-5500
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22
	Memory at 92000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

07:00.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)
	Subsystem: pcHDTV pcHDTV HD-5500
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22
	Memory at 91000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

07:00.4 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [IR Port] (rev 05)
	Subsystem: pcHDTV pcHDTV HD-5500
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10
	Memory at 90000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

07:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
	Subsystem: VIA Technologies Inc. M-Audio Revolution 5.1
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11
	I/O ports at 1080 [size=32]
	I/O ports at 1000 [size=128]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
```

Among others, and when I run speaker-test, I get the following errors:


```
will@helitele:~$ speaker-test

speaker-test 1.0.15

Playback device is default
Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels
Using 16 octaves of pink noise
ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
ALSA lib conf.c:3513:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
ALSA lib conf.c:3513:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
ALSA lib conf.c:3513:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib conf.c:3985:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib pcm.c:2184:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
```

So somewhere in there something's gone wrong, and I'm really not sure how to fix it.  While following the current instructions on the first page of this thread, while "module-assistant"-ing alsa-source, I got the following errors after it finished getting to 100%:



```
Done with /usr/src/alsa-modules-2.6.24-19-generic_1.0.16-0ubuntu4+2.6.24-19.41_i386.deb .
dpkg -Ei /usr/src/alsa-modules-2.6.24-19-generic_1.0.16-0ubuntu4+2.6.24-19.41_i386.deb 
Selecting previously deselected package alsa-modules-2.6.24-19-generic.
(Reading database ... 83671 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking alsa-modules-2.6.24-19-generic (from .../alsa-modules-2.6.24-19-generic_1.0.16-0ubuntu4+2.6.24-19.41_i386.deb) ...
Setting up alsa-modules-2.6.24-19-generic (1.0.16-0ubuntu4+2.6.24-19.41) ...
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-seq.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-i2c.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-seq-midi.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-ak4xxx-adda.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-seq-midi-event.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-pcm.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-ak4114.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-ac97-codec.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-page-alloc.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-rawmidi.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-timer.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-seq-device.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-mixer-oss.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-seq-oss.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-pcm-oss.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/ac97_bus.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-pt2258.ko: No such file or directory
WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/modules/snd-ice1724.ko: No such file or directory
You should now stop all applications using sound devices 
and reload all ALSA sound modules.
```


I am totally out of ideas- any help would be amazing.

Thanks kindly,
Will

----------


## sunil237

ok so i guess my problem is i have intel ich80 family sound card and it stops at ich7 on the support list, first the warrenty repair folk take 3 weeks to replace a hdd and give it back to me with an incompatible OS.. great.

well if theres anything i can actually do to fix it please give me a pm.

k well i read this on another website.




> i finally got it working... here what i put on the /etc/modprobe.d/sound to fix it..
> 
> 
> 
> options snd slots=snd-hda-intel
> # u1Nb.WwbOITG9v9B:82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel


i don't have a sound file or folder in that location, but that help anyone find an answer for me?

if theres absolutly no solution can you please tell me and i'll wait till my vista cds arrive.

----------


## walahala

I have ubuntu hardy heron, most recent update and everything.  My sound works but is extremely soft. At highest volume, it is about normal volume.  Between half way and 3/4 way full volume I can't hear it at all.  I know laptop speakers are not the best, but when I ran Vista (grr) half volume was normal volume.  I have to turn it up all the way to get the same in ubuntu.  

Is this typical of ubuntu or is there something I can do to fix it?

Dell XPS 1530
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T7250 @ 2.0 Ghz
Sigma Tel High Definition Audio CODEC

Thanks.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

walahala, IIRC, some people figured out that there was an amplifier in the PulseAudio configuration. I'm sorry that I don't remember the exact details, but maybe that will give you something to search for.

----------


## walahala

I looked around the Pulseaudio configuration and found nothing.  I looked around and saw that someone had coded a Pulseaudio Device Chooser which did nothing for my system.  Is there another configuration or program I can get to amplify?

----------


## afrodeity

Lord Raidon, 

I followed your instructions, got this:

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX Host bridge (r ev 03)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        Memory at 50000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge (rev  03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff
        Memory behind bridge: 40000000-410fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 20000000-200fffff

0000:00:03.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 42)
        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DFE-530TX rev B
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11sudo modprobe snd-via82xx.
        I/O ports at 2400 [size=256]
        Memory at 41100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Expansion ROM at 20100000 [disabled] [size=64K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:14.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) ( prog-if 80 [Master])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
        I/O ports at 2020 [size=16]

0000:00:14.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        I/O ports at 2000 [size=32]

0000:00:14.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 01)
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/ 2X (rev 5c) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation: Unknown device 0000
        Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, stepping, medium devsel, latency 6 6, IRQ 11
        Memory at 40000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]
        Memory at 41000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Expansion ROM at 20000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

Then went to ALSA, but for the life of me, there doesn't seem to be an easy search utility on the site where I can input the above information to retrieve the right spec for the sounddriver. What must I do, no sound, and its not my computer, but an eager lass you desperately wants her machine to pump.

Afrodeity

----------


## zapree

When i uninstalled and reinstalled the alsa mixer it took out my desktop package even though I am using the most recent version of ubuntu hereon, just in it happens to people it would be useful to tell them that if the desktop messes up they can type "startx" and the desktop will be started cause this is the 2nd time this has happened (uninstall/reinstall then dead desktop) to me.

----------


## Trueno22

thanks for this

----------


## JDorfler

I have two cards listed when I look for my soundcard

Intel ICH5 and Intel ICH5 - IEC958

However, my pc only recognizes the Intel ICH5 when I either don't have the ATI drivers enabled or if I disable HyperThreading in BIOS.  I'm pretty sure the IEC958 is for the optical out, which I don't use.  I'd really like to be able to use sound while having both the ATI drivers installed and having HT enabled.

Anyone have a solution?

----------


## ieBrazil

> Jvaldezjr - Thanks for the comments - you found an error in my instructions - it was supposed to read 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
> ```
> 
>  not alsa-base. In the alsa-project wiki, using a - and a _ are the same thing. They just appear in different areas. 
> 
> ubuntu_demon - thanks for the comments and the sticky!!!
> ...





sorry my imense ignorance, but what and where is a shell? then I'll be able to type...

you know, this is my first hours using Ubuntu 7.10.

really need help on the sound stuff. Sound and video...



ieBrazil

----------


## JDorfler

> sorry my imense ignorance, but what and where is a shell? then I'll be able to type...
> 
> you know, this is my first hours using Ubuntu 7.10.
> 
> really need help on the sound stuff. Sound and video...
> 
> 
> 
> ieBrazil


Go to Applications/Accessories/Terminal

It'll look like the cmd from WinXP.  Follow the directions there.  gedit will open a simple text editor to edit scripts and other such that Ubuntu uses in it's boot sequence.  After you make your changes make sure you hit save.

----------


## siddharth_moghe

i would prefer installing all the codecs at one and then amarok or vlc whatever suits the user.

this is what i have been doing since 6.04 and its been almost 5 releases till now and i havent faced a problem with this way. Interested folks can try it out for sure. :Whistle: 

sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
sudo apt-get install w32codecs
sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-pitfdll

it comes in as a 32 mb download, the rest of the dependancies are installed while loading amarok :Popcorn:

----------


## jabeavers

Hey all,

I posted a problem with my Delta 66 in Xubuntu64 in a new thread here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924738

Should I have posted that in this thread??  I really need some help, please.

John

----------


## DarkCloud2015

Fellow Ubuntuers,

Brand new to Ubuntu, just installed a few days ago. After an epic battle with WLAN that I just got working, now my sound crapped out. I had got it to work, then for a few restarts I had to reconfigure alsamixer after each restart (sudo alsactl store 0 did nothing), and now sound is gone completely again. Alsamixer is not fixing it, volume level is at max and not muted. Computer is a Gateway 400SD4, sound is an ESS ES1988 Allegro.

Output of lspci -v:


```
02:03.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 12)
	Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Unknown device 0401
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5
	I/O ports at 3800 [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
```

And aplay -l:


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: PCI [ESS Allegro PCI], device 0: Allegro [Allegro]
  Subdevices: 1/2
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
```

Any thoughts?

----------


## Joube

sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=hda-intel > --with-oss=yes 
bash: --with-oss=yes: Permission denied

How do I fixed this permission denied. chmod 744 on what file?

Thanks,
Rick

----------


## Joube

Any would be appreciated...thanks, Joube

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=hda-intel > --with-oss=yes 
> bash: --with-oss=yes: Permission denied


Remove the '>' . I'm not sure why you have it in there, but you're telling bash to redirect output from your command to a file named "--with-oss=yes" (and you don't have permission to create a file in whatever directory you executed the command from).

----------


## Joube

> Remove the '>' . I'm not sure why you have it in there, but you're telling bash to redirect output from your command to a file named "--with-oss=yes" (and you don't have permission to create a file in whatever directory you executed the command from).


Thanks, I will try that, the reason I tried that is, because when I was running the command it said it could find ./configure so I look at the example for "< whatever sound card >" .

Joube

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Use:


```
sudo sh ./configure ...
```

or, if you're building ALSA, use the upgrade script found here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=104

----------


## Joube

> Use:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo sh ./configure ...
> ```
> 
> or, if you're building ALSA, use the upgrade script found here:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=104


Thanks, I will try that tonight when I get home and will let you know how it worked out.

Joube

----------


## jimdrewes

I have a strange issue that I've been trying to resolve, and I've not yet been able to find a solution.  I've gone through the guide, and it didn't help.

My sound is choppy/loopy.  Ubuntu 8.04.  As soon as you hit the login screen, the drum sound starts looping.  You log in, and it goes away.  Then, if you try playing another sound file, that file starts looping.  If I do speaker-test, the white noise loops.  The odd thing is, it actually progresses (gradually) through whatever the sound file is.  So take the drum sound for example...  it plays 1/2 of a second of sound, loops back, then progresses about 1/10th of a second into the file, and plays another 1/2 second.  (At least, this is how is sounds).  I had an MP3 running for hours, and when I came back it was about half-way through the song.

Another thing - it hasn't always been this way.  I've not changed hardware.  I've not recently upgraded Ubuntu.  In fact, I can't think of anything I've done differently.

So, here are some of my outputs...

jim@jim-storage:~$ lspci -v


```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1647 Northbridge [MAGiK 1 / MobileMAGiK 1] (rev 04)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
	Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI to AGP Controller (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
	Memory behind bridge: ea000000-eb5fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: eb700000-efffffff

00:02.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
	Subsystem: ALi Corporation ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 Motherboard
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 9
	Memory at e9800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:04.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4) (prog-if fa)
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7A266 Motherboard IDE
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 255
	[virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
	I/O ports at d400 [size=16]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:06.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
	Subsystem: ALi Corporation ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 Motherboard
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 9
	Memory at e8800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533/M1535 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV/V/V+]
	Subsystem: ALi Corporation ALi M1533 Aladdin IV/V ISA Bridge
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
	Subsystem: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
	Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5
	I/O ports at b800 [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX (rev 20)
	Subsystem: Kingston Technologies Unknown device f002
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10
	I/O ports at b400 [size=256]
	Memory at e7800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at 30000000 [disabled] [size=256K]

00:11.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]
	Flags: medium devsel

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
	Subsystem: VISIONTEK Unknown device 001b
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 11
	Memory at ea000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	Memory at ec000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
	Memory at eb800000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=512K]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at eb7f0000 [disabled] [size=64K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
```


jim@jim-storage:~$ aplay -l


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: CMI8738 [C-Media CMI8738], device 0: CMI8738 [C-Media PCI DAC/ADC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CMI8738 [C-Media CMI8738], device 1: CMI8738 [C-Media PCI 2nd DAC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CMI8738 [C-Media CMI8738], device 2: CMI8738 [C-Media PCI IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```


And finally...

jim@jim-storage:~$ speaker-test


```
speaker-test 1.0.15

Playback device is default
Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels
Using 16 octaves of pink noise
Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)
Buffer size range from 2048 to 16384
Period size range from 1024 to 1024
Using max buffer size 16384
Periods = 4
was set period_size = 1024
was set buffer_size = 16384
 0 - Front Left
```

Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## Ujjay

Hello I have a problem.

The sound on my flash works fine, but when I try to make a call through skype, it says "problem with audio playback". When I have no firefox up and just get skype I can make a call. However, when the audio in skype works and I try to get up firefox and play a youtube clip, no audio. So basically I can only run one at once. The sound is set to a USB headset in both preferences and in the system (I changed it from sound card to GN 9330). Skype is set in the USB audio.

----------


## HousieMousie2

No sound at all.

Has anyone found a work around for the Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi?

aplay -l


```
aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
```


lspci -v


```
0b:00.0 PCI bridge: Creative Labs Unknown device 7006 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=0b, secondary=0c, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=64
        Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

0c:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG
        Subsystem: Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5
        Memory at febfc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```

----------


## Selig5

Thanks, Step 4 worked like a charm for me. Now my Xubuntu install has sound!

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> Has anyone found a workaround for the Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi?


OSS4 supports some (most?) X-fi models now. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound

The other alternative involves recompiling and patching your kernel with Creative's ALSA driver.

----------


## HousieMousie2

> OSS4 supports some (most?) X-fi models now. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound


**Crosses fingers** I hope OSS4 doesn't create more problems than it will solve.**

I think I must have the least supported audio card possible. lol  Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi XTreme Audio PCIe.  But since it was a package deal with the mobo and power supply, I can't complain too loudly.




> The other alternative involves recompiling and patching your kernel with Creative's ALSA driver.


 :Shocked:   No no... I no touchy touchy the kernel.  I is newbie.  I know only enough to smack my own hand if it neared the kernel.   :Shocked: 

Thank you, Temüjin, I will give OSS4 a go.

Cheers!

----------


## HousieMousie2

The system locked up after the 

```
sudo make install
```

 under the heading We Can Built It! I had to hit the reset and reboot.

The last visible line said OSS4 was not loaded...?

How do I go about checking my progress thus far and find out what I need to do to proceed?

The page suggests getting the package from Debian if the install didn't go well... all Debian shows is oss-compat and oss-preserve, I installed both... but no mention of oss4.  What now?

----------


## Yellow Pasque

The last visible line usually says "OSS not loaded" (even though it is). Try:


```
sudo soundon
ossinfo
```

The .deb package is available from http://www.opensound.com/ if you're still having problems.

----------


## HousieMousie2

> The last visible line usually says "OSS not loaded" (even though it is). Try:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo soundon
> ossinfo
> ```


*sudo soundon*



> Previous start of OSS crashed the system
> Please resolve the situation and remove file
> "/usr/lib/oss/starting". Then start OSS by
> running soundon again.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Ok.


```
sudo rm /usr/lib/oss/starting
sudo soundon
```

This should work and not crash the system.

----------


## HousieMousie2

> Ok.
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo rm /usr/lib/oss/starting
> sudo soundon
> ```
> 
> This should work and not crash the system.


lol Um, well... it crashed again. lol

Which one? Kubuntu - Hardy Heron - Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic  It would look like it is one of the 2.6...



> # Linux 2.6 (x86): For any Linux 2.6.xx kernel ether SMP or UniProcessor kernel compiled without CONFIG_REGPARM. Only Mandrake 10 series requires this version.
> # Linux 2.6 (x86) (REGPARM): For any Linux 2.6.xx kernel ether SMP or UniProcessor kernel compiled with CONFIG_REGPARM=y. SuSE/Fedora Core3 and others require this version


**Deep sigh** None of this is turning out to be straightforward. I need a glass of wine and a massage. lol

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Get the REGPARM version.

----------


## Tiler

I was almost home free.  I was about 45% through the ALSA Driver Compilation.  



> The "Build of the alsa-source failed!"


I can view the build log file but I can't copy the text out of there but this is the last little bit:




> identifier is reported only once
>  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c:584: error: for each function it appears in.)
>  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c: In function snd_info_done:
>  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c:634: error: proc_root
>  undeclared (first use in this function)
>  make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.o] Error 1
>  make[4]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
>  make[3]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
>  make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26'                      
> ...


*Recent Changes:* Upgraded Kernel using Kernel Check.  This necessary upgrade was to repair an Nvidia/VirtualBox snafu which is documented in this thread.

*From the lspci -v:*
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

I was trying to install the Intel8x0*m*.  I wonder if that was the problem.  It looked like the closest choice.

Can anyone suggest a course?

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Tiler, you can try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820959 to build the latest ALSA. Your module will be snd_hda_intel

----------


## HousieMousie2

Well, something went crazy and nuked my Hardy.

I have reinstalled from CD to a new hard drive, so I have new fish to fry before I can turn my attention back to the sound card.

Thanks for helping, Temüjin, hopefully you have already given me enough to work my way through it myself after I get set up on the new hard drive.

----------


## Tiler

> Tiler, you can try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820959 to build the latest ALSA. Your module will be snd_hda_intel


Thank you for that.  I found that link shortly after I posted. just finished and I'm experiencing some minor flaky issues.  I'm resolving them now, one at a time.

Rebuilding the ALSA seems to have resolved the issue.  Is it your opinion that I should go ahead an make sure I have the proper driver installed?  I am inclined to go as is.

Login Window option missing from Administration.
Have to reinstall Gnome Applets
Boots with the KDE login window (had gnome and kde installed originally)


I'm going to reboot and give reinstall the gnome-desktop and see if that fixes it.

----------


## blakkie

Hi guys,

I seem to have some sort of problem with my sound?  It was working a wee while back and is now longer working.  If I run alsamixer or any other application that requires sound I get the following error


```
alsamixer: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libasound.so.2: undefined symbol: snd_rawmidi_hw_ops, version ALSA_0.9
```

I have tried removing the alsa packages using the purge command 

```
sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
```

 and reinstalled them, but still no luck?

Does anyone have any ideas how I could start investigating what the problem is? or have a solution?

Cheers
Andy

PS I am running mythbuntu 8.04 on an i386

EDIT I managed to get it working using the script at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=104 maintained by klss.  After using this script to install the newest version of ALSA I also noticed that there was a wrong link in /usr/lib/ which meant that libasound.so.2 was pointing to an invalid file.  Not sure where this link appeared from as I had been fiddling with these files initially and the link wasn't there, so it must have been a combination of some of the solutions and my fiddling that caused this part of the problem.  Glad to say it is all working again.

----------


## HousieMousie2

Well, I am setting aside the X-Fi issue for now and wait for the ALSA drivers.

I have an older CL SB Audigy that I have added into the mix, so that Windows uses the X-Fi and Linux uses the Audigy... now if I could just figure out why KMix isn't working.

Here's an interesting sound notion, but is it possible and if so, how?

I would like to set up a keyboard shortcut/key-combo to globally mute/unmute ALL sounds.  Say... pressing Ctrl+Windows+Alt+M to mute the sound card (system beeps don't happen often enough to bother me.)

----------


## Amilo1718

hi to everyone,
as a newbie i wanted to be intrepid  :Smile: 

but...:
I recently changed from the *toobadforwords* vista to Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.0.4
It had many errors on it: sound, 3D graphic, WiFi connectivity & hotkeys  :Confused: 
I just tried the pre-release upgrade (not for production machines!!!!) of 8.10 beta
WiFi is ok (the new kernel did the trick)
hotkeys are ok (the new kernel did the trick)
3D graphics aren't checked yet... but i'm working on it

only the sound seems to be a problem now (alc861VD)
I tried test sound : error message:
_audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument_

I tried to edit the alsa-base but that had no effect (3stack, auto & dallas)

so, is anyone here who can give me advice to the sound part?
cheers
thanks in advance

----------


## spartanmythfan

Need help with my myth version 8.04 64 bit AMD.  I can play a dvd file from the dvd drive using VLC player, open dvd option.  Sound works great in 5.1 out of my spdif connector to my denon receiver.  I have been unable to get a .iso dvd image to work properly using mplayer or vlc, always get errors about opening files and sometimes with vlc it will play the audio from it but no video.
I really want to get mythvideos working properly from the frontend, but I have tried a lot of different options with no luck.  If I choose INTERNAL player and configure audio options for ALSA hw=0,2 or plughw:0,2, .....  I never get sound but video is perfect at 720P based on my tv won't take 1080p.  I am not sure why my audio does not work and have tried tons of different things to get it working with myth, but only was able to play .avi file with sound, but video was not good on it and I really want to play .isos.

I have an Nforce motherboard with spdif output, a gforce video card with hdmi/dvi video outputs.  I have unmuted IEC958 using alsamixer, and using aplay -l I show card 0, device to as IEC958.
I also tried to disabled AC97 in alsamixer, and enable the passthrough settings in the audio page for mythtv.  I also tried mplayer and VLC outside of myth from the command lines but never found a command that would show the video/audio properly, or I would use that option for the mythplayer.

Can anybody help me configure mythtv properly to make this work as I am so excited to get this working it is bothering me so much not working.

Thanks a million.

----------


## dlacoste

I'd like to add to the guide information on getting bluetooth headsets to work, but I'm only about 2/3 sure how what I did works  :Smile: 

First, I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786640

This worked in that I could play back audio using the aplay commands at the end of the post, but it didn't allow me to play music (and I highly suspect that it only set up basic headset audio for skype, not full A2DP)

Then I found http://fosswire.com/2008/01/11/a2dp-stereo-linux/ and everything is working fine!

So, to get bluetooth working, I followed the instructions in the first link (to make sure I had the appropriate packages installed) and then the instructions in the second link (to get my headset working with A2DP and to actually be "where the sound went" in rhythmbox.

I still have a significant problem though: I can't get audio out of flash (in firefox) : there doesn't appear to be a way to select the audio source used in the flash plugin and so it is playing sound with the onboard audio and ignoring my bluetooth headset (a Sony DR-BT50 in case someone's searching this forum for that string  :Smile: 

EDIT: Oh yeah, I'm using 8.04 ubuntu-desktop on an HP xw8600 with a cheapo $11.99 USB bluetooth dongle (and the aforementioned Sony DR-BT50 headset)

----------


## 3doff

thank you for this guide!
my alsamixer somehow does not want to show needed channels.
It only seemed like that
http://s59.radikal.ru/i166/0810/98/eb7eebcc3353.png

but after reinstalled with --purge it went ok as on screens below (but only on remote ssh connection, when logged in with gdm on local machine and tried alsamixer there in gnome-terminal it looked like above with pulseaudio):


maybe it's because of this error which I get when launch alsamixer remotevly (though it works fine and shows needed alsa channels)


upd:
Ok, I've read the manpage and by using command 

```
alsamixer -c 0
```

 I get needed alsa channels config everywhere
Even though I have only 1 sound card and argumen -c 1 gives error: wrong -c argument '1'
Yep, very strange, but I am glad I was able to found this.




> My sound in Gutsy suddenly disappeared; the tip to enable everything in alsamixer seemed to do the trick. Somehow "PCM" was turned down to 0.
> 
> Many thanks for this guide.


Thank you! I think if I did not find your post and not tried to unmute PCM, I would certainly try compiling new ALSA 8)


Digest and some more words for this post to be easier found by forum search:
if your sound had suddenly disappeared then try these:
in console


```
alsamixer -c 0
```

(or maybe other than 0 if you have more than 1 sound card)
and look there if your PCM channel is mutted. If it is then use arrows to point on it and then press "M" button on it and raise it to maximum.

----------


## niaz10

thanks to you for your great guide. thanks.
great . great.. great...

----------


## HousieMousie2

I followed the guide all the way through to ALSA driver compilation, using alsa source, step 6 using module-assistant, then following the guide went back to step 4 of the general guide, which is:

sudo modprobe snd-

and got this result:

FATAL: Module snd_ not found.

Now what?

----------


## afk?

Wanted to say thanks - the sound problem guide is amazing. Really helped me understand my sound problems as well as how to use the terminal a bit as I'm new to Ubuntu. The guide does say that alsa is better at running two programs with sound than oss, however I've been having problems running Rhythmbox and GFCE (nes roms emulator) at the same time. I can get sound on the emu and in WoW if I close Rhythmbox but I cant seem to get them to run at the same time.

Does anyone know if a alsa driver for creative's xf-i card will be out in the near future? I know ubuntu can see the card it just doesn't seem to have a driver that works. 

Also, I have the driver from creative's website though I really have no clue how to install it...(http://support.creative.com/Downloads/welcome.aspx)

Any help is of course, appreciated.

----------


## HousieMousie2

> Does anyone know if a alsa driver for creative's xf-i card will be out in the near future? I know ubuntu can see the card it just doesn't seem to have a driver that works.


We are in the same boat, I have an X-Fi card also, but am stuck using an old Audigy card instead.  So I am likewise interested to know if a driver is in the works.

The snd-ca0106 listed for the X-Fi Extreme Audio does not work for me, it sort of works for the Audigy.

----------


## afk?

Hopefully we can get a working driver made or they will realize how serious the linux community is. I'm a new linux user with no plans on going back to anything else. Now if only I could play sound on two programs a once  :Sad:

----------


## HousieMousie2

> Hopefully we can get a working driver made or they will realize how serious the linux community is. I'm a new linux user with no plans on going back to anything else. Now if only I could play sound on two programs a once


Yeah, that would be nice.

Congratulations.  I myself very rarely boot into Windows, only when proprietary software demands I do so or to use my Wacom pen tablet, since I can not get it to work right in Linux-Gimp.

Is it correct to assume that your driver is not listed in the module assistant?

----------


## pneaveill

> I followed the guide all the way through to ALSA driver compilation, using alsa source, step 6 using module-assistant, then following the guide went back to step 4 of the general guide, which is:
> 
> sudo modprobe snd-
> 
> and got this result:
> 
> FATAL: Module snd_ not found.
> 
> Now what?


Just a few basics that I am not sure you got here with this. There are steps that need to be followed pretty carefully or things can be bunged up pretty fast.  

* aplay -l* is the command line audio player for ALSA and lists the playback devices and subsystems
*lspci -v* gives the information on each of cards and other things in the machine itself and the addresses.The modprobe device (AFAIK) allows the plug and play system to work nicely with other plug and play systems. IMHO, the linux system is superior with this design than the Redmond conspiracy that most of us have been raised with.


the 

```
sudo modprobe snd-
```

 refers to some sort of sound card device. For example, my personal card would be snd-emu10k1

Another example might be something like either of the following: 
snd-gusclassic or snd-sb16Please keep in mind that there are dozens of possibilities and just need to be entered into the modprobe codes

Hope this helps move you to the next step

----------


## HousieMousie2

> Just a few basics that I am not sure you got here with this. There are steps that need to be followed pretty carefully or things can be bunged up pretty fast.


I copy/pasted every line of code, following each step in sequence.




> the 
> 
> ```
> sudo modprobe snd-
> ```
> 
>  refers to some sort of sound card device. For example, my personal card would be snd-emu10k1
> 
> Another example might be something like either of the following: 
> ...


Yes, mine should have indicated snd-ca0106 _driver_, but did not.  No errors were reported when using the module assistant.

Thank you for taking the time and interest.

----------


## pneaveill

> I copy/pasted every line of code, following each step in sequence.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mine should have indicated snd-ca0106 _driver_, but did not.  No errors were reported when using the module assistant.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time and interest.


You have a newer card than I do and I have not had the chance to play with that one, so will honorably bow out.

----------


## afk?

> Yeah, that would be nice.
> 
> Congratulations.  I myself very rarely boot into Windows, only when proprietary software demands I do so or to use my Wacom pen tablet, since I can not get it to work right in Linux-Gimp.
> 
> Is it correct to assume that your driver is not listed in the module assistant?


I could not find the driver listed on the website linked in step 3 and so couldn't continue with the guide. I did however find a beta driver on creative's site so I downloaded it. 

It is a .tar.gz file which I'm unfamiliar with. Seems like a zip file basically though. After extraction the readme says to run the ./configure script however when double clicked on nothing happens. I'm not very good with terminal commands yet so I'm not sure if this is one or not or which program to use to run the configure script.

----------


## HousieMousie2

> I could not find the driver listed on the website linked in step 3 and so couldn't continue with the guide. I did however find a beta driver on creative's site so I downloaded it. 
> 
> It is a .tar.gz file which I'm unfamiliar with. Seems like a zip file basically though. After extraction the readme says to run the ./configure script however when double clicked on nothing happens. I'm not very good with terminal commands yet so I'm not sure if this is one or not or which program to use to run the configure script.


I'm not the person you should be taking advice from... since I am not adept with Linux either... but if no one else can give you a better idea of what to do...

I would try opening a terminal, cd into the directory where you unpacked the .tar.gz, and see if you can run the script from there.

But before that, I would hope someone else posted who knows more and poke around in Google for answers... the advice of a newbie is ALWAYS a last resort. lol

----------


## noloco

Hello,

I have been searching for hours, but I have not had much luck.  I have a strange problem.  My sound card (built into my mobo) has a coax Digital connector, but I get no sound output from it.  

From what I can see, the alsa driver thinks its a Analog only card:

~$play -L

front:CARD=Intel,DEV=0
    HDA Intel, ALC880 Analog
    Front speakers
surround40:CARD=Intel,DEV=0
    HDA Intel, ALC880 Analog
    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers
surround41:CARD=Intel,DEV=0
    HDA Intel, ALC880 Analog
    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
surround50:CARD=Intel,DEV=0
    HDA Intel, ALC880 Analog
    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers
surround51:CARD=Intel,DEV=0
    HDA Intel, ALC880 Analog
    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
surround71:CARD=Intel,DEV=0
    HDA Intel, ALC880 Analog
    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers
null
    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)


All of the DEV= are Analog, there is no mention of Digital ports...



Here is some of the other config info:

~$lspci -v

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Unknown device 0c2f
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at d8100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>


~$nano /proc/asounds/devices

  0: [ 0]   : control
  1:        : sequencer
  6: [ 0- 2]: hardware dependent
 16: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback
 24: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture
 28: [ 0- 4]: digital audio capture
 33:        : timer

aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


I have added 'snd-hda-intel' to the /dev/modules


From all of my reading, I people keep mentioning settings 'IEC958' in the alsamixer, but my alsamixer does not have any IECxxx options...

Please let me know if I am just overlooking something, or do I have to load a different driver??

Thank you very much.

Ben

----------


## HousieMousie2

noloco,

I did a little searching, don't know if this will help you or not... I don't have a coaxial anything on my machine... but it might give you some ideas.

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc...m_plugins.html

Found this post also in another forum:




> Peter Osterberg wrote:
> 
> > mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=0.0 is the correct setting for analog output
> > mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=0.3 should be the correct setting for digital output
> 
> I'll second the suggestion to look through the wiki. But shouldn't the
> device above be 0,3 (that's a comma, not a full-stop/period)?
> 
> -- Peter


Not that you are dealing with mplayer exactly, but it might help you with how to refer to your card so that the machine understands what you want.

Hope these help.

----------


## noloco

HousieMousie2,

After doing a bunch of reading I changed my audio driver to OSS instead of ALSA.  This has fixed the problem of the digital driver, I can now get sound out of the S/PDIF port  :Very Happy:  

I do still have some other issues, but mainly with MythTV.  For some reason the Video/Audio is in super slow motion...  anyway, not the right place to fix that issue I guess. 

Thank you for your response, I have been pulling my hair out trying to get my mythbox working!

Thanks again,

Ben

----------


## Evanw12

thank you very much, this guide solved all my problems, keep up the good work :Smile:

----------


## ardhindie

Nice article..i've been tested on my Acer Aspire 4920 laptop

----------


## h3llh0l3

Thank you for such a nice post. It helped me get my sound back  :Smile:

----------


## sup3rtax

hello, still cant seem to be able to find the sound card even after following the instructions.... when i try the alsa driver compilation i get:

james@dell-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa source
[sudo] password for james: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic is already the newest version.
Note, selecting alsa-base instead of alsa
alsa-base is already the newest version.
E: Couldn't find package source
james@dell-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
Package `alsa-source' is not installed and no info is available.
Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: alsa-source is not installed
james@dell-desktop:~$ 

not sure if im doing it right :S

----------


## sup3rtax

also when i try find out what sound card i have i cant find it...

james@dell-desktop:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
james@dell-desktop:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at fea00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
	Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	I/O ports at eff8 [size=8]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Memory at feb00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
	I/O ports at 6f20 [size=32]

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
	I/O ports at 6f00 [size=32]

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
	Memory at fed1c400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9
	Memory at fe9fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
	Memory behind bridge: fe800000-fe8fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=0b, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=0
	Memory behind bridge: fe700000-fe7fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=0c, subordinate=0d, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
	Memory behind bridge: fe400000-fe6fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f01fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
	I/O ports at 6f80 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
	I/O ports at 6f60 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
	I/O ports at 6f40 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
	Memory at fed1c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32
	Memory behind bridge: fe300000-fe3fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
	I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
	I/O ports at 6fa0 [size=16]

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 220
	I/O ports at 6eb0 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 6eb8 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 6ec0 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 6ec8 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 6ee0 [size=32]
	Memory at fe9fb800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10
	Memory at fe9fb700 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	I/O ports at 10c0 [size=32]

02:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	Memory at fe3ff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

02:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22) (prog-if 01)
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21
	Memory at fe3ff500 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

02:09.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5
	Memory at fe3ff600 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

02:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5
	Memory at fe3ff700 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 219
	Memory at fe8fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	I/O ports at de00 [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1021
	Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 17
	Memory at fe7ff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> hello, still cant seem to be able to find the sound card even after following the instructions.... when i try the alsa driver compilation i get:


Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources, and check the box for 'Source Code'

Your sound card is an Intel HDA (snd-hda-intel)



> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)


In the future, please use [ code ] [ /code ] tags when pasting large amounts of text.

----------


## sdcope

I hope someone can help me out.  I'm sorta at my wits end with this thing.  I'm using a toshiba u205 with an intel-hda sound card.  I've managed to upgrade Alsa to .18rc3 and I updated the kernel to .24.21-generic.  I've also added the proper lines according to this guide to my alsa-base.

I also checked alsamixer and nothing is muted there.

Nothing seems to be fixing the problem, and I'm really getting frustrated.

----------


## justinhj

I'm having some trouble with sound. I had alsa working just fine, and something stopped it, perhaps an update, I'm not sure. 

I followed the advice here to uninstall all the sound stuff then add it back. In the preferences/sound menu, with alsa none of the test buttons play sound. With pulseaudio selected they all work. Audacious also works with pulse selected. I don't have sound in youtube though. Not sure how to diagnose a) why alsa doesn't work and b) why pulse does.

I've quoted the output from the aadebug.sh script from alsa wiki.




> ALSA Audio Debug v0.1.0 - Sat Oct 18 20:42:53 PDT 2008
> http://alsa.opensrc.org/aadebug
> http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.txt
> 
> Kernel ----------------------------------------------------
> Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 17:32:09 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
> 
> Loaded Modules --------------------------------------------
> snd_usb_audio          83936  1 
> ...

----------


## f3tus

I have upgraded my Kubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 and now I don't have any audio. The first thing I tried was alsamixer, but that didn't help. I've followed the tips in this thread and everything works fine until I come to step 4; _sudo modprobe snd-_ + TAB shows nothing.

aplay -l:


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

sudo lspci -v:


```
02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV630/M76 audio device [Radeon HD 2600 Series]
        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Unknown device aa08
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
        Memory at feafc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0660
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        Memory at febfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0
```

Selecting *hda-codec-atihdmi* in _sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source_ gives me an error in _sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source_, but *via82xx* gets installed without errors. I try _sudo modprobe snd-_ but it outputs nothing.

This is from _/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base_:


```
# autoloader aliases
install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above generic modules
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-ioctl32 ; : ; }
install snd-pcm /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-pcm && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-pcm-oss ; : ; }
install snd-mixer /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-mixer && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-mixer-oss ; : ; }
install snd-seq /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-seq && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-oss ; : ; }
install snd-rawmidi /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-rawmidi && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; : ; }
# Cause optional modules to be loaded above sound card driver modules
install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-emu10k1-synth ; }
install snd-via82xx /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-via82xx $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }

# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb saa7134-alsa ; : ; }

# Load snd-seq for devices that don't have hardware midi;
#   Ubuntu #26283, #43682, #56005; works around Ubuntu #34831 for
#   non-Creative Labs PCI hardware
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }
# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
options bt87x index=-2
options cx88_alsa index=-2
options saa7134-alsa index=-2
options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
options snd-usb-audio index=-2
options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
options snd-usb-caiaq index=-2
# Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci
options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
```

And this from _/proc/asound/modules_:


```
 0 snd_hda_intel
 1 snd_hda_intel
```

What am I supposed to do?

I've decided to give OSS4 a go. Works great. I think I'll stick with OSS.

----------


## justinhj

Maybe oss will be my saviour too. How do you install it?

----------


## manisoft

Hi i'm new on Ubuntu i have install it every thing is ok But Voice....
the is noise in my sound my mother sound card is Realtek® ALC883 8 -Channel High Definition Audio plz help me what should I do?

----------


## f3tus

> Maybe oss will be my saviour too. How do you install it?


By following this guide. Then just change the sound device from ALSA to OSS in the system sound settings. I'm using KDE and it's stated that OSS should work with KMix 3.5.10, it does not with me.

----------


## piq

I happened to get rid of my desktop when I removed and reinstalled the sound packages. I reinstalled it with sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
But the problem is that I use eeeubuntu so I got the wrong package. It's not a big deal but it would be nice to have it the way it was. Does anyone know what to do?

----------


## OlorinIWas

Having an odd problem with ubuntustudio 8.04. When I set my Audigy2 zs as device 0 ubuntustudio looses track of the location, it says something like 'cannot find slot for pci device 0'...dissapears from modules. It is in competition with  an hda_intel on board that is listed thrice. Not sure what to do, so I've tried all I can think of...help.

----------


## Hubris2

I just upgraded to 8.10, and I have 'partial' sound.  Within the GUI, I've selected my hardware (Shuttle SN25P IEC1724 IEC958 ALSA) because I'm using the optical output to my speakers.  The tests are successful, and if I mouse over an audio file it will play.

I don't seem to be able to configure any of my other sound applications so they work.  In the past I'd always set them to 'default', however that is either sending to analog, or not at all.  If I try manually select 0,1 (which has always been the digital output device in the past) I'll get an error about not being able to access the sound device.  I'm getting the same results in VLC, mplayer, beep audio player etc.

One thing I notice...when I run alsamixer, my card is listed as Pulseaudio, rather than the SN25P device.  There's just a single slider for 'master' while in the past there were many.  Where do I reconfigure ALSA so it defaults the same as my window manager?

Thanks!

----------


## 5l4y3r

Thanks a lot. My problem was just the alsamixer muted!

----------


## Hubris2

Unfortunately that's not it with me....my Alsamixer shows that ALSA is somehow trying to use the Pulseaudio device - rather than using the regular sound card.  How do I change this?

----------


## Rodney9

I fixed my sound problems by double clicking on the volume icon in the top panel and this will bring up the Volume Controller for your chip ( mine is the Realtek ALC1200 ) then click Preferences and add all Tracks to be Visible, make sure there are not muted and turned up.

And also installing gstreamer plugins by doing the following. Applications > Add/Remove > enter gstreamer in to the search bar > Tick the following for installation.
GStreamer extra plugins
GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin
Gstreamer plugins for mms, wavpack, quicktime, musepack.

Rodney.
Ubuntu 8.10 
64bit

----------


## Robbyx

I tried
sudo killall pulseaudio
sudo alsa force-reload

Made no difference.

The audio codec is Realtek ALC889A




> robin@robin:~$ aplay -l
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC885 Analog [ALC885 Analog]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC885 Digital [ALC885 Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> robin@robin:~$


Does it matter that the codecs are not matching 885<>889A

lspci -v   Produces amongst the list:





> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
> 	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002
> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
> 	Memory at fb100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
> 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel


_3) Check to see if the ALSA driver for your sound card exists. Go to http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ and search for your sound card (chipset) manufacturer in the dropdown box. You'll be given a matrix of the sound cards made by the manufacturer. Try to match the chipset you found in step 2 with the driver(green hyperlink text).
_

I can not tell if the ALSA driver exists but the sound was working under Hardy.




> (4) Now go back to the shell and type
> Code:
> 
> sudo modprobe snd-


What should I put in as the driver?

Any other ideas for this board would also be appreciated.

Robin

----------


## Saija

Thanks !!!

I Follow every instruccion in this comprehensive guide, but every single step was a Failure:




> aplay -l
> *aplay: device_list:221: no soundcard found...*






> lspci -v


Listed my card as follows:



> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)


Then i follow the step:



> sudo modprobe snd-


Which gave me nothing... :S

Trying to solve this i follow the instructions for 


> Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel


, which btw uninstalled almos everything as mentioned in this guide :S

this doesn't work either, so y try to follow the step 


> ALSA driver Compilation


, which worked until the step 


> If you chose module-assistant


, while compiling circa 80% some error appeared in the screen, something about a makefile in the linux-headers directory, which happen because has this directory scheme:



> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386


in that directory everything is a link to the directory 


> linux-headers-2.6.25-2


, which btw doesn't exist!!  :Shocked: 
to try to solve this, i installed the package 


> linux-ports-headers-2.6.25-2


, this created the directory 


> /usr/src/linux-ports-headers-2.6.25-2


, this directory contains a Makefile which i think is the needed by the module asistant, so i returned to the 


> /usr/src/


 dir and created a link named 


> linux-headers-2.6.25-2


, so this way when the module asistant were looking for a Makefile, it get the file in the linux-headers-port directory....

a "bit" tricky, but thats what happen when you upgrade your system in the first days...  :Wink: 

i hope i was clear enough(sorry for my bad english but i'm not a native speaker) and thannk you guys for all your help an previous comments.

Bye.

----------


## bionnaki

alsamixer only has one level (master) with intrepid, when it has always had at least 20 before.

how do I get these back?

thanks

----------


## Hubris2

If you look in AlsaMixer, you'll see that the only level is master, because the default device is PulseAudio - your Alsa is essentially just redirecting the audio as it's being generated by PulseAudio.  Unless we can figure out how to change the default sound device being used by Alsa, it would seem we need to control our sound via the pulse audio utilities.




> alsamixer only has one level (master) with intrepid, when it has always had at least 20 before.
> 
> how do I get these back?
> 
> thanks

----------


## bionnaki

thanks.

what are the pulseaudio utilities? anything via CLI?

----------


## Hubris2

There do appear to be some CLI utilities, but the app doesn't start by default.  I searched for Pulse in package manager and looked at which packages were installed - there's a volume level, as well as something called manager.  
While they seem to list the current config, I don't really see much for changing things like I need....whether using the analog or digital outputs.

----------


## teaguepatrick

I followed the directions in this thread with no success. I also have no sound (including headphone jack) on a IBM Thinkpad T41 running Ubuntu 8.10 - it sees hardware but the drivers won't work in alsa

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4]
Subdevices: 1/1
Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958]
Subdevices: 1/1
Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Nothing is muted, permissions are good, I think the problem is that Alsa fails to load i8x0 drivers for some reason - fails everytime - and Test fails in system>preferences>sound saying: 

audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.

I've been trying to fix this for a week now, followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...tect+soundcard all to no avail because loading the drivers always results in a failure.

I'm quickly running out of ideas. Mint, openSUSE and Mandriva also had the same issue with this thing (zero sound) - I need an intervention as I need sound yet don't want the nuclear option, which would be XP.

----------


## Robbyx

As the following shows I do not appear to have the correct sound driver installed:




> Codec: Realtek ALC885
> robin@robin:~$ sudo modprobe snd-ALC885
> [sudo] password for robin: 
> FATAL: Module snd_ALC885 not found.
> robin@robin:~$


How do I install the correct driver? Does anyone know?

Robin

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> How do I install the correct driver?


The driver is snd-hda-intel

----------


## Robbyx

> The driver is snd-hda-intel


Assuming that the driver is installed why do you think the following shows a fatal failure? Can  I do anything about it? 




> Codec: Realtek ALC885
> robin@robin:~$ sudo modprobe snd-ALC885
> [sudo] password for robin:
> FATAL: Module snd_ALC885 not found.
> robin@robin:~$


Robin

----------


## ChevyDude

How can I ajust the volume control?
I have everything maxed out (both hardware as software) but the sound is say 45% of what it can take.
I believe I have pulse (but how can I check it again?).
It's quite annoying.

----------


## Hubris2

Part of the issue is that Pulse is new - so many applications don't support it yet.  To make sure sound continues working, there's a virtual device created within the ALSA driver that redirects audio back to Pulse - so applications that can only talk to ALSA can still have sound.

I suspect nearly everyone with 8.10 is now using Pulse as the actual sound driver.  The executable pavucontrol specifically controls audio under Pulse - I think you want to run paman (Pulse Audio Manager) which gives you access to most of the other apps including volume control, device chooser (which identifies my device...but I can't see where to actually make changes) etc.

----------


## ChevyDude

I have 8.04.
But ok, thank you for letting me know it is a bug.

----------


## Hubris2

If you have 8.04, I think you're still using Alsa - so you can open a terminal and run alsamixer to bring up a volume control - make sure your channels have high enough levels.




> I have 8.04.
> But ok, thank you for letting me know it is a bug.

----------


## Robbyx

As can be seen from my posting at 1203 above when I 
run 

sudo modprobe snd-ALC885

I get a fatal result:

FATAL: Module snd_ALC885 not found.

Does anyone know how to repair this fault?

----------


## Robbyx

> As can be seen from my posting at 1203 above when I 
> run 
> 
> sudo modprobe snd-ALC885
> 
> I get a fatal result:
> 
> FATAL: Module snd_ALC885 not found.
> 
> Does anyone know how to repair this fault?


In order to get the sound to work I tried the following advice:

sudo killall pulseaudio
sudo gzip /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio
sudo alsa force-reload

Although it worked for the orginal poster it produced the following error messages for my setup:




> robin@robin:~$ sudo killall pulseaudio
> [sudo] password for robin: 
> robin@robin:~$ sudo gzip /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio
> robin@robin:~$ sudo alsa force-reload
> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/robin/.gvfs
>       Output information may be incomplete.
> Terminating processes: 6599lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/robin/.gvfs
>       Output information may be incomplete.
> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/robin/.gvfs
> ...


Is this a recognised problem for which there is a solution?

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> FATAL: Module snd_ALC885 not found.
> Does anyone know how to repair this fault?


The driver is snd-hda-intel, not snd_ALC885

----------


## Robbyx

> The driver is snd-hda-intel, not snd_ALC885


Thank you for clarifying the syntax. When I put in 

sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel

I get no reaction so I suppose it is not faulty.

Looking back to my post just above where I show the results of _sudo alsa force-reload_, are you able to give me any help on getting that to work?

Robin

----------


## Robbyx

I came across some advice at 

http://tinyurl.com/5tlx39

The bit I tried was




> killall pulseaudio
> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
> sudo apt-get install esound
> sudo Nautilus
> 
> and then browse and remove "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio"


I have just tried to follow it and it made no difference as I still have no sound. However I also noticed that I had no file* /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio*. I wonder if this is behind my problems. Does anyone know if this is a key point?

Robin

----------


## ernstblaauw

I was just surfing on Launchpad searching for a bug report for pulse audio. (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/) I couldn't find any bug report which has something to do with the numerous reports on this forum about pulseaudio on a hda intel results in no sound. 
Has anyone filled in a bug report?

----------


## Beliar

I don't think thats a PulseAudio specific problem. I had no sound with my snd-hda-intel even before they used PulseAudio in Ubuntu. On every new setup, I have to add the parameters for the correct model and the dma_pointer_fix to the modprobe.d/alsa-base config.
Have you tried that?

What I have though - very VERY annoying - since Intrepid, Rhythmbox playback stucks. Its going on and then it interrupts for a second again and goes on gah..

----------


## Robbyx

> I don't think thats a PulseAudio specific problem. I had no sound with my snd-hda-intel even before they used PulseAudio in Ubuntu. On every new setup, I have to add the parameters for the correct model and the dma_pointer_fix to the modprobe.d/alsa-base config.
> Have you tried that?


I do not know how to make the changes. My codec is  Realtek ALC885 (cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec)

Can you point me to, or give me some, advice on setting up this codec?

Robin

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> Can you point me to, or give me some, advice on setting up this codec?


alsa-base info is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...58&postcount=2

Beliar, do you use position_fix = 1 or position_fix=2 ?

----------


## Robbyx

Temüjin:

I am not sure that I have understood the advice. I have altered alsa-base as follows. The only change  I have made is that at the end. It has not switched on the sound.

Robin



```
# autoloader aliases
install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above generic modules
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-ioctl32 ; : ; }
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }
install snd-pcm /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-pcm && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-pcm-oss ; : ; }
install snd-mixer /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-mixer && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-mixer-oss ; : ; }
install snd-seq /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-seq && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-oss ; : ; }
install snd-rawmidi /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-rawmidi && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; : ; }
# Cause optional modules to be loaded above sound card driver modules
install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-emu10k1-synth ; }
install snd-via82xx /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-via82xx $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }

# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb saa7134-alsa ; : ; }

# Load snd-seq for devices that don't have hardware midi;
#   Ubuntu #26283, #43682, #56005; works around Ubuntu #34831 for
#   non-Creative Labs PCI hardware
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }
# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
options bt87x index=-2
options cx88_alsa index=-2
options saa7134-alsa index=-2
options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
options snd-usb-audio index=-2
options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
options snd-usb-caiaq index=-2

# Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci
options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
# Keep snd-pcsp from beeing loaded as first soundcard
options snd-pcsp index=-2

options snd-hda-intel model=ALC882/885
```

----------


## Robbyx

Pending a reply  I have gone back to pulseaudio by reversing the changes I made at 1211 above. I also extracted 70pulseaudio.gz so that /etc/X11/Xsession.d now has a file called 70pulseaudio in it.
All this made no difference as the sound is still not working.

Any help would be appreciated.

Robin

----------


## MaskedMarauder

Is there a way to play sounds over the network?  It used to be that esound could do that.  Start an esound server on one machine and an esound-enabled application on a far box could send audible information to the near box.  Is there anything like that under alsa?

----------


## Radeky

> I came across some advice at 
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/5tlx39
> 
> The bit I tried was
> 
> 
> 
> I have just tried to follow it and it made no difference as I still have no sound. However I also noticed that I had no file* /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio*. I wonder if this is behind my problems. Does anyone know if this is a key point?
> ...


This is what FINALLY fixed my firefox sound issue.

I had to do a sudo apt-get --purge though, because when I did remove and rebooted, Ubuntu was trying to load /usr/bin/pulse-session and kicked me back out.

Fixt though.

----------


## IsraeliHawk

> VERY IMPORTANT NOTE: Ubuntu (GNOME) users have reported that packages 'gdm' and 'ubuntu-desktop' are removed after removing the linux-sound-base packages. If this happens, then do the following
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
> ```


thank you so much - i didn't understand what i've done wrong  :Smile:  !!

----------


## alex.rayu

This pulseaudio series of theirs is so frustrating! What was so bad about ALSA that they made all this circus.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> This pulseaudio series of theirs is so frustrating! What was so bad about ALSA that they made all this circus.


ALSA sucks. It's poorly coded and poorly documented. For advanced/adventurous users, I suggest getting rid of ALSA/Pulseaudio entirely and using OSS4.

http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/200...-in-linux.html

----------


## Hubris2

Alsa was being supported by a reasonable number of applications - Pulse and others are new - will your favorite music/video player let you choose them?

----------


## edyeeh

I have been having trouble with ALSA as well. At first when I installed Intrepid the sound was going well. Then suddenly it just stopped and all I hear from ALSA configured applications and system sounds are cracking noises. I thought it was my speaker, but I switched to OSS and everything was okay, except for the system sounds. I could be wrong but it could be that the problems were apparently caused an error in shutting down ALSA during a shutdown process. I guessed that because after that event, the sound just died and thus the cracking noises.

I hope someone could shed light on ALSA issues since I have been seeing other forums with the same complaints also.


for the meantime I switched to OSS and will use it until someone could find a solution.

----------


## alex.rayu

After an update to the latest kernel last week I have no sound at all. Have seen lots of tickets and posts about this, but nothing really helps aside from killing the pulseaudio.

----------


## OlorinIWas

> Having an odd problem with ubuntustudio 8.04. When I set my Audigy2 zs as device 0 ubuntustudio looses track of the location, it says something like 'cannot find slot for pci device 0'...dissapears from modules. It is in competition with  an hda_intel on board that is listed thrice. Not sure what to do, so I've tried all I can think of...help.


Ok, it also says 'cannot reserve mmio region'...

----------


## Robbyx

> ALSA sucks. It's poorly coded and poorly documented. For advanced/adventurous users, I suggest getting rid of ALSA/Pulseaudio entirely and using OSS4.
> 
> http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/200...-in-linux.html


Can you refer me to a script for the installation of oss4 into Ubuntu intrepid? I have unsuccessfully  tried various manual instructions.

----------


## justleen

just a quick reply with a solution that worked for me.. might help some one..

hardware: HP/Compaq 6730s
Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

sound didnt work at all with a default installation. 
I downloaded the latest alsa version, alsa-driver-1.0.18 (and util en lib)
compiled these and edited /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base to only contain the following:


```
options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
```

after rebooting I had sound. Switch between speaker/headphone works, mixer works, everything works pretty much..
all according to this guide

----------


## Wayne_T3

Hello there; I've just upgraded to UBUNTU Studio 8.10 from 8.04, and now there's no sound (yes, I've checked all of the muting options; my sound card is an SB Live!, worked great before the upgrade). I'm not sure how (or if) to configure the ALSA drivers, which may be part of my problem. Also, my computer won't power down when I exit UBUNTU (it used to work just fine.) And, finally, I'll be using an MAUDIO MBOX (USB)for a while to do multitrack recording, and just wondered if it will get along  with Ardour. If there's a good, comprehensive site for UBUNTU recording noobs, please direct me there; any tips will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for your attention, and UBUNTU still rocks! :Guitar:

----------


## Hubris2

I have sound working....however it's only using the analog outputs.  How do I figure out the correct name of the sync to configure in Pulse to tell it to use device 1 instead of device 0?

----------


## brakbox

> just a quick reply with a solution that worked for me.. might help some one..


Leen you Rocker!
Was also struggling with my 6730s. 
Thanx a lot!

----------


## CMR_98823

I need some help with my audio...it's very intermittent, between video and audio.

Motherboard - ASUS P5DWD2 - Premium (Onboard Audio) with ALC882 driver. Running both Kubuntu and Ubuntu 8.10.

I've tried this guide and my driver wasn't in the list. It worked for a little while...and I tweak with a few things and then it's back to square one.

Any ideas?

----------


## EnergyRecruitmente

I went through the steps like you mentioned, and I believe it is working like it is supposed to. I'll post if I have more problems in another thread, but as of right now I'm getting 5.1 sound. The only problem I had was when I rebuilding the alsa drivers with also-source. The command "dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base" didn't produce anything- there was a pause at the prompt, then that was it. Something ran, but I got no feedback as to what it did. So I went through the steps with the module-assistant method, and so far so good.

----------


## Melindrea

Right. I think it's time to admit defeat. =)

I have a Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03), using the emu10k2 driver, according to alsa-project. I've tried everything now, but apparently that driver is impossible to find. It's not there if I reinstall from a fresh kernel, it's not there if I compile using the first guide. If I use the second, I eventually get "config: error: Unknown soundcard emul10k2".

Anyone have any suggestions, or am I looking for a new soundcard? =) (and on that note - is that the same card as CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER AUDIGY SE BULK, and if not, have people had luck with the Audigy SE Bulk?)

I can live without sound on this computer, but it is getting idly annoying since it's to this one I have my nice surround speakers hooked up =)

----------


## philetus

I don't know if it will help, but read through this:

http://forum.freespire.org/showthread.php?t=5494

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questi...-sound-204642/

----------


## greyeey

Hey,

Thx for the info. I don't know if it realy helpt, but i do have music now. :Guitar: 
The holes for music wires in the back won't work, but the ones in the front will. Do you know a solution? my mainboard: k9vgm-v (msi) In windows I need the Realtek drivers, but In linux I have no idea :Confused: 
Someone who can help> Post here or PM me

----------


## Melindrea

Thanks, but unfortunately didn't help.

Edited to add: The second link (that I missed first) was unfortunately not relevant at all - my soundcard isn't an external soundcard, it's internal.

----------


## longtex

> The holes for music wires in the back won't work, but the ones in the front will. Do you know a solution?


I'm fighting with Audio/Video right now, also. In the audio realm of playbacks, I found somewhere a suggestion that may have bearing on your problem... in a terminal window, run alsamixer and that will let you mute and set levels on the various aidio I/O devices. If it works, then do sudo alsactl store 0 to save the settings.

Good luck!

----------


## longtex

> Hey,
> 
> Thx for the info. I don't know if it realy helpt, but i do have music now.
> The holes for music wires in the back won't work, but the ones in the front will. Do you know a solution? my mainboard: k9vgm-v (msi) In windows I need the Realtek drivers, but In linux I have no idea
> Someone who can help> Post here or PM me


I'm fighting with Audio/Video right now, also. In the audio realm of playbacks, I found somewhere a suggestion that may have bearing on your problem... in a terminal window, run alsamixer and that will let you mute and set levels on the various aidio I/O devices. If it works, then do sudo alsactl store 0 to save the settings.

Good luck!

----------


## greyeey

> I'm fighting with Audio/Video right now, also. In the audio realm of playbacks, I found somewhere a suggestion that may have bearing on your problem... in a terminal window, run alsamixer and that will let you mute and set levels on the various aidio I/O devices. If it works, then do sudo alsactl store 0 to save the settings.
> 
> Good luck!


Realy thx for this YOU ROCK :Guitar:  I fix t the problem with the sound now :Very Happy:  Five start for this Comment :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star: 

(Yeah, i realy like the Guitar men :Capital Razz: )

----------


## juphro

Searched thread and no one seams to have problems with usb audio so here goes:

Sound Events and Music and Movies are set to USB Audio, the only time I cannot hear sound is when there is audio associated with a flash movie. Set "Sound Preferences" to Autodetect after unplugging Logitech USB headset, turn on speakers, flash movies have sound. 

Happens in both Opera 9.62 and Firefox 3.0.4. Running 8.04 64bit. Any suggestions?

----------


## ububaba

Some are perhaps familiar with the problem I face with sound. Playing music
from CD or anything that is on the computer already, is perfect. However, when
I try to listen to something on the web i.e. news broadcasts or anything on,
YouTube,  its horrible. Sounds like a ship's engine room. The situation changes from day to day.

The sound equipment is barely a few months old. Where lies the problem?

----------


## kaniza

So far, no luck. I've been able to follow the guide up to the point of compiling my intel8x0 driver (using the module assistant) and the process fails - citing a few different errors.

I've been scouring different threads for fixes for days now. I was running the Intel AC97 card with the intel8x0 driver under Ubuntu 8.10 until Amarok started refusing to work for no apparent reason. A complete restart would fix it until it stopped working again, and I've been pretty much outta luck since then.  

Not sure even what to do at this point. Modprobe doesn't find any snd module, aplay -l reports no sound cards, but lspci shows the card is there just fine. I'm running kernel 2.6.25-2-386. 

If anybody has any suggestions, I'd be just about ready to kiss your feet at this point. (Screenshot of the module assistant log file is attached.)

----------


## Jormungandr

I stumbled upon a very strange problem yesterday that couldn't be resolved by this guide. ALSA and pulseaudio just make crackled noises (like a vinyl before the music plays). OSS works just fine.

----------


## gerowen

Pulseaudio is still flaky in some instances.  When I play my Windows games in wine I make custom scripts to launch them so I can add options like -opengl etc, and I just point my launchers to the script.  I've noticed that in 8.10 one line I've had to add to those scripts to keep my sound from crackling in those games is "killall pulseaudio".

----------


## das letzte einhorn

I am having difficulty to make my Audiophile 192 work properly with Ibex. I can play music with Amarok for example, but I have no audio streams when I browse the internet. Furthermore, let's say for example that I am playing a game in Wine, my Sennheiser headphones do not seem to recognize the sound for more than two minutes; they turn off afterwards and I must load a song in Amarok to activate them again. This was not happening with my former Audigy2, hence I suspect the M-Audio card to be the issue.

I also posted a question in a separate thread regarding digital output. Since the jacks of my headphones are fitting into the S/PDIF plugs of the M-Audio card, I am wondering if I can use them there : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989828

----------


## abhilashkumar

I was compiling alsa with the module manager and this error came up.




> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c: In function                     ▒
>  │ resize_info_buffer:                                                      ▒
>  │ /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c:90: error: implicit              ▒
>  │ declaration of function PAGE_ALIGN                                       ▒
>  │ make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.o] Error 1           ▒
>  │ make[4]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2                  ▒
>  │ make[3]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2                ▒
>  │ make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic'       ▒
>  │ make[2]: *** [compile] Error 2                                             ▒
> ...


I have an acer 4520 laptop with

aplay output




> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC268 Digital [ALC268 Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


lspci output




> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0127
> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
> 	Memory at f4480000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
> 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

----------


## Kazma_Penguen

After i ran the "sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source" command it gave this message "/usr/share/modass/packages/default.sh" build KVERS=2.6.27-7-generic KSRC=/usr/src/linux KDREV=2.6.27-7.16 kdist_image"

----------


## GepettoBR

I compiled the ALSA drivers and rebooted and have a strange problem: The system tests for sound (in System>Preferences>Sounds and System>Administration>Hardware Testing) work, but nothing else plays. Every application is mute (even the other tab in System>Preferences>Sounds, where you can choose what sounds the system plays when logging in, etc, won't play). I have maxed out all the sliders in bothhe gnome-panel applet and alsamixer.

----------


## ngovietyen

i have Problem with sound card on ubuntu 8.10.

when i toggle mute button on volume control (or on touch quick lunch) main sound auto speak  although my headphone still plugined.

just i replug headphone the main sound mute at normal

 Detail:

* Ubuntu 8.10 Linux 2.6.27-8-generic x86_64 GNU/Linux
* Latop HP 6885se product detail in
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/d...1399501&dlc=en

* lspci | grep Audio


```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

* aplay -l


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

* cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base


```
# autoloader aliases
install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above generic modules
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-ioctl32 ; : ; }
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }
install snd-pcm /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-pcm && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-pcm-oss ; : ; }
install snd-mixer /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-mixer && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-mixer-oss ; : ; }
install snd-seq /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-seq && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-oss ; : ; }
install snd-rawmidi /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-rawmidi && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; : ; }
# Cause optional modules to be loaded above sound card driver modules
install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-emu10k1-synth ; }
install snd-via82xx /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-via82xx $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }

# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb saa7134-alsa ; : ; }

# Load snd-seq for devices that don't have hardware midi;
#   Ubuntu #26283, #43682, #56005; works around Ubuntu #34831 for
#   non-Creative Labs PCI hardware
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }
# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
options bt87x index=-2
options cx88_alsa index=-2
options saa7134-alsa index=-2
options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
options snd-usb-audio index=-2
options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
options snd-usb-caiaq index=-2
# Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci
options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
# Keep snd-pcsp from beeing loaded as first soundcard
options snd-pcsp index=-2
```

thanks for help. :Wink:

----------


## GepettoBR

> I compiled the ALSA drivers and rebooted and have a strange problem: The system tests for sound (in System>Preferences>Sounds and System>Administration>Hardware Testing) work, but nothing else plays. Every application is mute (even the other tab in System>Preferences>Sounds, where you can choose what sounds the system plays when logging in, etc, won't play). I have maxed out all the sliders in bothhe gnome-panel applet and alsamixer.


I fixed the problem by doing the following:



```
sudo killall pulseaudio
sudo alsa force-reload
```

and then going to System>Preferences>Sound and switching all the combo boxes from Autodetect to the option that had my sound card and ALSA.  :Smile:

----------


## psyke83

> I fixed the problem by doing the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo killall pulseaudio
> sudo alsa force-reload
> ```
> 
> and then going to System>Preferences>Sound and switching all the combo boxes from Autodetect to the option that had my sound card and ALSA.


That's not a fix, it's a poor workaround. Intrepid and Hardy users should configure PulseAudio correctly instead of doing the above.

See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578

----------


## williamson389

106 pages is alot, so i hope someone finds this.

i recently tried skype and found out that my internal microphone does not work.  i followed the guide and a couple other threads to the point wher i have PulseAudio and it is configured(or so i think).

when i go to volume control and unmute mic boos (+20db), there is a annoying static noise.  Other than that i have not heard or seen any sounds registered on the mic.

Soundrecorder crashes if i try it, and also ekiga softphone's sound test.  i have identified the mic as a ATI HDA SB, but i dont even know if that is specific enough.  i am running hardy and also wondering if switching to intrepid would be worth it.

Thanks,

----------


## hdmyg8586

I found that connector you were looking for
Cindy, is this the thing you were looking for?
www.liangdianup.com/computeraccessories_1.htm
It's on the list of computer accessories and parts. They have the DVI video thing to convert that jap monitor to work with your other computer. Just about any other kind of wire adaptor, usb connectors, monitor extension wires, ps2 extention wires, and all kinds of female and male swap connectors and things that I think would help your shop. If that above link don't work then goto www.lducompany.com and click on computer accessories. Let me know if that is what you need and give me your email address again.

----------


## gychang

thanks, this is very helpful.

gychang

----------


## hollowhead

kaniza I have the same card and the same problem, I've reported it on launchpad they haven't been very helpful so far.  I haven't tried compiling but nothing else has worked.  NH

----------


## DoubleR

> That's not a fix, it's a poor workaround. Intrepid and Hardy users should configure PulseAudio correctly instead of doing the above.
> 
> See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578




Maybe so and I will give it a try. But I just need my sound on now and the previous suggestion worked in a minute. Now that i have some time i might give this look. By the way it was working fine before upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04

----------


## pras

Hi all,
I have installed Kubuntu 8.10 with xfce successfully except one problem.
I cant make the Kubuntu recognize the soundblaster 128 pci that I have.
(I test it with Ubuntu 8.10 livecd and all was OK). Any suggestion...? I dont want to change to ubuntu. (goes slower with ubuntu cause my pc is old).
Thanks

----------


## GepettoBR

> Hi all,
> I have installed Kubuntu 8.10 with xfce successfully except one problem.
> I cant make the Kubuntu recognize the soundblaster 128 pci that I have.
> (I test it with Ubuntu 8.10 livecd and all was OK). Any suggestion...? I dont want to change to ubuntu. (goes slower with ubuntu cause my pc is old).
> Thanks


You mean Xubuntu, right? Kubuntu comes with KDE, not Xfce..

----------


## pras

Yes sorry, XUBUNTU and not Kubuntu!
Can I do something to make the soundblaster 128 pci play?
Thank you in advance

----------


## Dyllpan

I am sure that this has been solved already over and over again.
But please, please once more:

I am totaly new to Ubuntu, and ofcourse after installation I haven't got any sound anymore.
I've done the first step and found out that my sound device is a Via 8237. But in my alsamixer (the one you activate in the terminal window) the card and chip is under Pulseaudio. So I think that that is the problem.
But how can I change that to my Via 8237?

Thanks a bunch,
Dyllpan

----------


## GepettoBR

> I am sure that this has been solved already over and over again.
> But please, please once more:
> 
> I am totaly new to Ubuntu, and ofcourse after installation I haven't got any sound anymore.
> I've done the first step and found out that my sound device is a Via 8237. But in my alsamixer (the one you activate in the terminal window) the card and chip is under Pulseaudio. So I think that that is the problem.
> But how can I change that to my Via 8237?
> 
> Thanks a bunch,
> Dyllpan


Try folowing these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578

----------


## SukiSuki

> I fixed the problem by doing the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo killall pulseaudio
> sudo alsa force-reload
> ```
> 
> and then going to System>Preferences>Sound and switching all the combo boxes from Autodetect to the option that had my sound card and ALSA.


I was having the same problem, all the tests in sound controls working, the default media player working (but not VLC), the mouse-over-mp3 player working but nothing (except direct links to media files) working in firefox, and none of the 'desktop' sounds working (except the drum-beat at login, i guess before it loaded my broken personal settings).

This fixed it. thanks

----------


## GepettoBR

You're welcome, but as psyke mentioned this is a workaround and not a fix (the difference: you'll haveto do this every time your problem repeats, a fix would make the problem go away for good). If you have the time, please follow his instructions in this thread to really get your problem solved.

----------


## werty234

hello
I used your tutorial on how to fix my sound and after i used the 
Code:
"sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils",
the reinstallation of the package with the
Code:
"sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils" 
returns an error "linux-sound-base is not available but is referred to by another package.This may mean the package is missing,has been obsoleted or is only available from another source"
I tried to restart it to see if it works but on reboot,i had lost my desktop.I used the
Code:
"sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop"
to get it back but i recieve the error
"Package gdm is not available,but is reffered to by another package.This may mean the package is missing,has been obsoleted or is only available from another source.E: Package gdm has no installation candidate"

What should i do about this problem...............HELP!!!!

----------


## yomama

> hello
> I used your tutorial on how to fix my sound and after i used the 
> Code:
> "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils",
> the reinstallation of the package with the
> Code:
> "sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils" 
> returns an error "linux-sound-base is not available but is referred to by another package.This may mean the package is missing,has been obsoleted or is only available from another source"
> I tried to restart it to see if it works but on reboot,i had lost my desktop.I used the
> ...


Go to System->Administration->Software Sources.
Check 
"Canonical-supported Open software - (main)"
"Community-maintained Open Source software - (universe)"

I think that should solve your problem. If not try checking the other repositories one at a time to see which one contains the package you want. These settings were changed when you upgraded to 8.10. I had the same problem.

----------


## yomama

READ THIS IF YOUR SOUND IS GONE OR DISTORTED!

This is my story:

First I upgraded to 8.10 without any problems.

Suddenly after a reboot sound is completely gone.

I fiddle around for days and try several things and finally I manage to get sound back by running 



```
$ alsamixer -Dhw
```

and unmuting the PCM-channel and setting it to 100% and then saving the settings so they'll be the same after every reboot by running 



```
$ sudo alsactl store 0
```

However, the sound is now distorted. I fiddle around for several hours more and try this howto among other things:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto

I'm pretty sure this is unnecessary since the problem remained exactly the same. Then, FINALLY I came across this information:

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Tr...t_is_distorted

After setting the level of the PCM to just under 50% my sound is back to normal as far as I can hear. Don't forget to store the settings for the alsamixer as mentioned above!

I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 on a Fujitsu-Siemens Si 1520 and the output from 



```
$ lspci
```

is

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

and the output from 



```
cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
```

is 

Codec: Conexant CX20549 (Venice)

Hope this saves some people from severe frustration caused by days without sound.

----------


## beow

I was also able to restore sound by following yomamas tip above. Just one thing: Be sure to really unmute the PCM channel! I first only raised the volume bar with the "up" key. Still no sound. But after unmuting using the "M" key sound was back! Its easy to miss the unmuting.

----------


## gychang

This is very helpful, but can't spot the help I need with a transient pop or tick sounds I hear playing music with rhythmbox, amarok, and audacious player.

I play flac files, ripped from CDs, and the sound I hear reminds me of listening to old LPs with small "pops". I use 8.1.  When I play the same files in XP using the foobar windows music player background is dead silent.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

gychang

----------


## raghum

Excellent info tanks a ton.

----------


## pfourtz

Hello guys,

After upgrading to 8.10 I've had the sound problem too, but I finally found a solution. I don't know If you guys already tried this but it worked for me :
in a console :



```
$ pulseaudio & pavucontrol
```

And I went to "Move Stream" in the little drop down list at the top right corner. I changed to the other stream available ans *tadaaa* sound was working.

I found this thanks to this excellent post : 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578

I hope this can help.

----------


## artrimbaud

Hi all,

As many before me, and probably many after me, I too have no sound.  I had sound when I first installed 8.10 (clean install).  I know this because I heard the familiar Ubuntu log in sounds.  I couldn't get music to play though, specifically, Sirius internet radio.

I started tinkering, and that's when everything fell apart.   :Sad: 

Anyway, now I have no sound at all, not even at startup.  I followed the instructions at the very beginning of this thread, and I got as far as "ALSA driver Compilation" using alsa-source.  I get about 50% through the installation of the driver and it stops saying  


> Build of the package alsa-source failed!


  When I open the build log file, I get a very long text file.  Not sure what I should post from that.  But here are the ending lines...




> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c: In function snd_request_other:
> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c:100: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments
>   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.o
> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.c: In function snd_card_register:
> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.c:568: warning: passing argument 5 of device_create makes pointer from integer without a cast
> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.c:568: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments
>   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory.o
>   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.o
> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c: In function resize_info_buffer:
> ...


At this point, I'm totally lost.  I have a SB Audigy 2 ZS on a home built desktop.  Any help out there?

In the meantime, I'll continue searching for a solution.

Thanks in advance.

-AR.

----------


## Gary.M

Try Linux Mint instead... works out of the box and totally compatible with Intrepid, uses the same repositories etc.

----------


## sofasurfer

I'm seeking a system wide sound equalizer. I used this thread but the result was still no equalizer. Don't know if I did something wrong or what. So before I try again, will someong verify that this thread should give me an equalizer in Intrepid?

----------


## mcphatty

i've been having this sound problem for a while, and i seem to be unable to find a fix..

i've gone through the sound solutions guide, done everything i can. i can play sound through my browser (myspace, pandora, youtube etc) but if i try to use an application to play files on my hard drive like an mp3 or movie, i have no sound. i've tried rythmbox, vlc to no avail. wtf is going on here?

----------


## Piraja

Dear all,

I'm wondering why MPD is munching up quite a chunk of my CPU usage, around 25% when the total amount is 3040% (PFA the screenshot) and while for instance Xorg and Firefox use some 35% each. I mean, any ideas what could be causing this? One would expect MPD, running locally in the background without a GUI frontend, to be all but resource hungry.

Regards,

Piraja

----------


## hollowhead

I posted to this thread with this problem.  This is how I solved it.  I installed the generic linux headers.  

sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic

I was reluctant to do this in case it solved more problems than it solved.  This uninstalled some parts of a third party program but has caused no problems.  This on reboot gave me back my sound volume applet but still no sound.  Next I went into preferences->sound and on the devices tab set everything that would to auto-detect.  Then it worked.  This has also got totem working too, before this it wouldn't play anything.  Intel ICH6 acere97 card.  Hope this helps someone.  Happy new year.

----------


## Shpongle

my sound is working fine bt when i plug my headphones in the sound still comes out of the speakers im using a toshiba equium a200-1ac laptop with a realtek ALC861 audio card, any help is welcomed 

thanks :Smile:

----------


## Piraja

> my sound is working fine bt when i plug my headphones in the sound still comes out of the speakers im using a toshiba equium a200-1ac laptop with a realtek ALC861 audio card, any help is welcomed 
> 
> thanks


This seems to be a rather common problem... In my case the solution was (1) installing GNOME Alsa Mixer (sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer) and (2) checking the box "Headphone jack sense". I'm not sure this works in every case, though. Good luck!

*EDIT*: Oh dear, now I realized that the "Headphone" check-box is present also in GNOME Volume Control (which is one of the top panel default applets), at least in my present setup (I encountered the problem on another, older box).

----------


## Shpongle

i have the gnome alsa mixer already and i have the headphone checkbox ticked , but it still doesnt work , thanks any way tho :Smile:

----------


## philetus

What kind of headphones?
Really WONDERFUL gun laws unless youre a punk in which case the laws dont apply to you.

----------


## philetus

Sorry, carry over from FreeRepublic.

----------


## Shpongle

im using standard headphones, but iv used a few different ones, they all work fine,

----------


## Piraja

> I'm wondering why MPD is munching up quite a chunk of my CPU usage, around 25% when the total amount is 30—40%


I'm still wondering — now it's ca. 44% out of 48% total, and this doesn't make sense to me... MPD is a daemon, anyway, playing in the background, and no frontend is open at the moment. Any suggestions, anyone? Another thread? Otherwise MPD is quite a slick way to play music, but this CPU hunger really puzzles me.

*P.S.* I stopped MPD (mpc stop) and switched to my favourite non-MPD player MOC (Music On Console) — it's CPU usage amounts to 9% of the total 12—16% while I'm writing this. Hmm...

*P.P.S.* Seems to be an ALSA bug, and has been well-known for quite a while already (I know now I should've done the usual googling before posting here). I'm just about resolved to migrate from ALSA to OSS now.

----------


## yvesr

Thank you for this thread. I've sound problem with my Lenovo 3000 N200 and i've find the solution. 

Regards

----------


## AmadeusOK

I upgraded from Hardy Heron to Intrepid Ibex and now the sound icon shows a red X over it and of course there is no sound. When I click on it, I get this error message:



```
The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.

You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
```

And also this one:



```
No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
```

When I code aplay -l on the terminal I get:



```
aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...
```

Then I enter lspci -v and obtain:



```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
	Memory at f4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
	Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
	I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
	Memory behind bridge: fc000000-feffffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f9000000-f9ffffff
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
	[virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
	I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]
	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix
	Kernel modules: ata_piix

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
	I/O ports at dce0 [size=32]
	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
	Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9
	Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

00:11.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 24)
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0082
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
	I/O ports at dc00 [size=128]
	Memory at ff000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]
	Expansion ROM at fb000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: 3c59x
	Kernel modules: 3c59x

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)
	Subsystem: Dell Device 4082
	Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
	Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	I/O ports at ec00 [size=256]
	Memory at fcfff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at f9000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: atyfb
```

I've spent almost my whole January 1st trying to find a solution to my problem. There are lots of entries on Google referring to the same problem but none of them give me the solution I need. The funny thing is that I faced the same situation when I upgraded from Ubuntu 7.10 to Ubuntu 8.4. Surfing the net I found something that worked out well but I just can't remember what I did.

Thanks for your time.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Amadeus: I don't see a sound device listed in your PCI output. Is it an onboard sound or discrete card?

----------


## AmadeusOK

Temüjin: It's an onboard card, I guess. When I enter the BIOS it says SOUND: ON. But there is no more information about it. Anyway, the sound system was working fine before the upgrade.

 :Confused:

----------


## Piraja

> I'm just about resolved to migrate from ALSA to OSS now.


Said and ... almost done, following the instructions at Ubuntu Community Documentation on OpenSound. Except that during the



```
sudo dpkg -i oss*.deb
```

phase of the process something rather disturbing happened: The new HP Compaq 6735S laptop started a real loud, real high-pitched shriek — it's past midnight and my family _was_ sleeping before that. I did not know what else to do but to try and shut up the *infernal* noise by hard-resetting — even that seemed to take ages, given the circumstances. I did see an error message in the terminal, but could not stop and read... 

S**t.

Well, I suppose I'll have to boot up in recovery mode to get into root console and try to undo the disastrous changes... 

I'm writing this on another (desktop) machine. I hope the unhappy installation did not break any hardware — the noise was really frightening in the middle of the night, a very high-pitched microphone-feedback-like shrieking.

*EDIT*: I relocated a sequel to this post to another thread.

----------


## epplec

When restarting my computer from reinstalling sound card. i think the very important note aplys to me because i cant get my desktop working now.... iv tryd sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop but it says unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with -- fix-missing.... man iv gone backwards. and im a complete newbie....

----------


## Piraja

> iv tryd sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop but it says unable to fetch some archives


I'm more or less a newbie myself, but I would like to ask if you tried to install over a wireless connection. If so, I don't think you have network access automatically before logging into Gnome and thus auto-starting Network Manager. So you might try again over a wired connection. Just a guess, since I am a non-technical end-user myself, and refrain from shooting in the dark any further than this. Have luck!

----------


## Piraja

My nagging audio problems — most of all, very bad sound quality — were solved fifteen minutes ago by a very simple move. My brand new laptop is an HP Compaq 6735S, running Ubuntu Intrepid 64-bit, with an ATI SBx00 Azalia (AD 198X) sound card. I have tried quite a few things to clear the distorted sound output, without satisfactory results — the worst effect of trial-and-error was an infernal feedback between an interior mic and loudspeaker in the middle of the night, as I already wrote. 

A moment ago I just added the following line to the beginning of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:



```
options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
```

Sound quality got dramatically better, and also another issue was fixed: previously no sound was heard through the speakers when viewing YouTube videos, while only headphones gave sound.

Such issues can get really frustrating for an unexperienced user and finding even such a simple solution through googling and searching forums can be surprisingly hard work sometimes. Thanks for all the info I have found on Ubuntu Forums, too; I suppose it was also a good thing to update ALSA to the latest snapshot.

See also this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/282116

----------


## xJoo Unitx

I've done some research on this topic... and I've failed. I updated the Alsa sound drivers and installed the Nvidia 180.17 graphics driver. Video is fine on my samsung tv, perfect 1080p resolution on my HDMI cable, but still no sound

aplay -l still shows now HDMI output

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
Subdevices: 1/1
Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
Subdevices: 1/1
Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

any ideas? I'm pretty new to linux in general, and upgrading the two drivers is really as far as I've gotten

----------


## bwoods_finest

when i run the first command in the ALSA driver Compilation ----->  sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source  <--- i get an error message saying             E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.        i tried running dpkg --configure -a and then i got another message saying that 
dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege      but this is the only user created on ubuntu.

----------


## Hubris2

Just like you needed sudo before the apt-get command, you'll need to use sudo in front of the dpkg command.  Then it won't complain about needing admin rights.

----------


## OdyMandrell

Okay, so I'm a newbie to Linux.  A friend of mine gave me a Ubuntu/Gnome system with v8.04

It was working fine, and then I decided to use the auto update feature and updated some things.  Now the sound doesn't work.  Movies and videos play but no sound is coming out.  I've played with alsamixer and all the channels are not muted, but still no sound.

My friend is not around for help, so that's why I'm posting here.  Through searching around, this is what I've determined:

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC262 Analog [ALC262 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 017b
        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17
        Memory at f8600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

I believe it is using the ATI RS690 chipset (SB600 sound and I think its running Intel HD sound) and I also ran this command: 

speaker-test -Dplughw:0,0 -c2 

speaker-test 1.0.15

Playback device is plughw:0,0
Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels
Using 16 octaves of pink noise
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy

and it kept repeating that Playback error.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks. -Ody

----------


## Crank-N-Jam

> It was working fine, and then I decided to use the auto update feature and updated some things.  Now the sound doesn't work.  Movies and videos play but no sound is coming out.  I've played with alsamixer and all the channels are not muted, but still no sound.


This may or may not fix your problem, but after each reboot I have to type the following in order to get sound:

sudo killall pulseaudio
sudo alsa force-reload

I'm actually on here trying to figure out why I need to do this and fix the actual problem, but in the mean time, this solution works (for me).  

Jason

----------


## OdyMandrell

Thanks Crank,
Okay, I tried this once, and a window popped up asking if I wanted to restart Volume control.  I clicked Yes to restart Volume control, and the sound still doesn't work.

I tried the commands again, but this time, I didn't restart the Volume control.  This didn't work, and after rebooting the whole system, I lost the speaker icon next to the time.   :Sad: 

Any idea how to get it back?  Any other suggestions on fixing the sound?  Thanks again.

----------


## Crank-N-Jam

> Thanks Crank,
> Okay, I tried this once, and a window popped up asking if I wanted to restart Volume control.  I clicked Yes to restart Volume control, and the sound still doesn't work.
> 
> I tried the commands again, but this time, I didn't restart the Volume control.  This didn't work, and after rebooting the whole system, I lost the speaker icon next to the time.  
> 
> Any idea how to get it back?  Any other suggestions on fixing the sound?  Thanks again.


Sorry that didn't help.  It was worth a shot.   :Wink: 

To get your volume control back, you should be able to right click the task bar, add, then select volume control.

Jason

----------


## OdyMandrell

Thanks Crank,
I was able to get my volume control icon back.  Hoping someone can help me with my sound now.   :Smile:

----------


## betterhands

> Thanks Crank,
> I was able to get my volume control icon back.  Hoping someone can help me with my sound now.


are you using USB speakers, or plugging into an audio jack, and in turn, a sound card?

----------


## OdyMandrell

> are you using USB speakers, or plugging into an audio jack, and in turn, a sound card?


My system is an all in one system that has built in speakers.  Again, it was working fine, before I installed some updates.  I haven't touched it from a hardware perspective.  Thanks again.

----------


## Jeff A.

i typed:
sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa source

it says:
linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic is already the newest version.

alsa-base is already the newest version.


does this mean i have the latest drivers?  linux recognizes all my sound devices.  i still cant get sound though.  i'm linux newbie too  :Confused: 

master volume in the alsamixer is up and un-muted also.

----------


## trellis2

After configuring ATI Catalyst audio plays during sound preferences tests (Using HDA ATI HDMI ATI HDMI(ALSA)), But no sound at splash, startup, apps, etc... Have only been able to configure VLC media player, which works fine. How do i get sound system wide.


Den:~$ sudo aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Den:~$ sudo aplay -L

front:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
    HDA NVidia, ALC888 Analog
    Front speakers
surround40:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
    HDA NVidia, ALC888 Analog
    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers
surround41:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
    HDA NVidia, ALC888 Analog
    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
surround50:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
    HDA NVidia, ALC888 Analog
    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers
surround51:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
    HDA NVidia, ALC888 Analog
    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
surround71:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
    HDA NVidia, ALC888 Analog
    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers
hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
    HDA NVidia
    HDMI Audio Output
null
    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)
front:CARD=HDMI
    HDA ATI HDMI
    Front speakers
surround40:CARD=HDMI
    HDA ATI HDMI
    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers
surround41:CARD=HDMI
    HDA ATI HDMI
    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
surround50:CARD=HDMI
    HDA ATI HDMI
    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers
surround51:CARD=HDMI
    HDA ATI HDMI
    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
surround71:CARD=HDMI
    HDA ATI HDMI
    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

----------


## The Gemster

I'm having problems with the Eurocardaplay -l on my laptop. 

I ran the command 



```
aplay -l
```

and I got the response



```
aplay: device_list:221: no soundcard found...
```

So I then ran the command 



```
lspci -v
```

and I found the following



```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 022f
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9
	Memory at fe9fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
```

which I assume is my soundcard? However, I don't which driver corresponds to the soundcard. Does anyone know? cheers

----------


## madisspiegel

My experience with Ubuntu 8.10 and sound. I've got ICH7 sigmatel stac9221 sound on my motherboard, everything worked fine after install. At some point it broke, after trying everything out suggested in the first post of this thread I didn't have any other ideas than reinstalling Ubuntu.

Of course, the sound started working again... until I activated proprietary nVidia graphics drivers. No sound until I deactivated the driver (both 173 and 177 seem to be breaking my sound).

Don't know where the issue might be, as I'm a Linux newbie and usually I get lost in the never ending log files  :Smile:

----------


## Piraja

The _bad_ distorted sound returned! After a fit of fury I checked Alsamixer and realized that somehow the PCM volume had been changed by someone (maybe me, after all?) to 100% and _bingo_, that caused the distortion... So it seems that's the first thing to check, after all. Feeling a bit stupid, once again.

Nevertheless, I don't think switching PCM volume to 100% should distort the sound when the master volume is moderate, even though that's obviously not the right way to handle sound volume.

*ON THE LEFT:*  :Boo hoo!:  *ON THE RIGHT:*  :Dancing:

----------


## tegnoto89

I think I did all the things required in the beginning of this thread.. But I'm still unable to run more than one program with sound at the same time!  Can somebody help me?

----------


## jr_herman

Hi I'm trying to get sound from my C-Media CMI8738 device. I was following the instructions from this guide. I had a problem that I will try my best to describe here.

Here is what aplay -l gave me 




> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 1: CMI8738 [C-Media CMI8738], device 0: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI DAC/ADC]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
> ...




```
lspci -v
```

 Gave me




> 04:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
> 	Subsystem: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738
> 	Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20
> 	I/O ports at d000 [size=256]
> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
> 	Kernel driver in use: C-Media PCI
> 	Kernel modules: snd-cmipci


So I went to alsamixer from here. It list "HDA Intel" as the card. So I tried Alsa diver compilation using alsa source.

```
sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source
```

 Failed. Here is the failure script I received from alsa-source.buildlog.




> for i in control postinst postrm ; do \
> 		if [ -f debian/$i.orig ]; then \
> 			mv -f debian/$i.orig debian/$i ; \
> 		fi ; \
> 	done
> rm -f control-munge
> make mrproper
> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
> rm -f .depend *.o snd.map*
> ...


I'm pretty stuck here. Please help. :Confused:

----------


## AmadeusOK

> I upgraded from Hardy Heron to Intrepid Ibex and now the sound icon shows a red X over it and of course there is no sound. When I click on it, I get this error message:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
> 
> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
> ```
> ...


Still looking for a solution to the sound problem. For some reason, the system doesn't recognize my sound card. I had a similar case when upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 but then I found help on a forum. The only thing I did was to modify a single line of a configuration file. With the new upgrade all changes are lost and now my computer doesn't have any sound. 

Any ideas?  

 :Confused:

----------


## seanmacfhearguis

I've come across the same problem as Jr_Herman. 

aplay -l
aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...

What is the difference between the device_list:225: and device_list:215: ?

lspci -vv
00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)
	Subsystem: FIRST INTERNATIONAL Computer Inc Device 8905
	Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 12
	Region 0: I/O ports at e400 [size=256]
	Region 1: I/O ports at e800 [size=4]
	Region 2: I/O ports at ec00 [size=4]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: snd-via82xx

Now I have noticed that bios has the chip set for IRQ 9 (I changed it from 5 just to see if that might fix the problem) and here Ubuntu and when the PCI PnP at start up says it's at IRQ 12? could this be it? if so how can I fix it? My BIOS only allows the IRQ to be set up to 10.

Anyway, I have followed the instructions to the point of building the kernel and gotten the same error after about 50% was complete. Here is the end of the log from the Module Asst.

/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c:100: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments
CC [M] /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.o
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.c: In function ‘snd_card_register’:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.c:568: warning: passing argument 5 of ‘device_create’ makes pointer from integer without a cast
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.c:568: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments
CC [M] /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory.o
CC [M] /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.o
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c: In function ‘resize_info_buffer’:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c:90: error: implicit declaration of function ‘PAGE_ALIGN’
make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.o] Error 1
make[4]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
make[3]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic'
make[2]: *** [compile] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make[1]: *** [build-stamp] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make: *** [kdist_image] Error 2

If need be I can pick up another Sound card, but being finances are tight so I would rather not.

----------


## tv0571

I too experience exactly the same trouble after upgrading to i ibex.  It didn't start right away:
1) upgrade to ibex
2) noticed synaptic error regarding nvidia-glx package.  Synaptic said it needed to be purged but the purge failed because of a missing file.  I "touched" the file into existance and the removal worked.
3) after a reboot, my sound card would no longer be recognized, same symptoms as AmadeusOK.
4) tried all the tricks on the front of this thread and nothing works (though the manual compiles don't seem to work - happy to provide a pipe'd output if anyone is curious)
5) I'm using an Aureal Vortex 2 card au8830 chipset; I also have onboard audio via a nVidia nForce2 AC97.
...ironically, this was all started because I wanted to upgrade to Quod Libet 2 for better playback of tunes.  QL2 only had a pkg for ibex.  Argh.

----------


## boulderbum

<RESOLVED>  ...mostly...  see bottom

OK... I am at my limit of expertise.  I have a an old Dell Precision 410 PIII.  The ISA cs4236 chipset worked under older versions of Ubuntu by doing a simple 

```
bash <~> modprobe snd-cs4236
```

  Now under hardy the soundcard is not working, and modprobe doesn't help: 

```
bash <~> modprobe snd-cs4236
FATAL: Module snd_cs4236 not found.
```

Looking at the libraries it should be there: 

```
bash <~> locate cs4236
/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236-lib.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236-lib.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236-lib.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.ko
```

I tried looking to see if the chipset is being detected on bootup: 

```
bash <~> dmesg | grep -i "isa\|multi\|sound\|audio\|cs4236"
[    0.000000] ACPI: Disabling ACPI support
[    0.000000] Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4
[   57.319722] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[   59.044024] EISA bus registered
[   59.082200] ACPI: Interpreter disabled.
[   59.082401] pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled
[   59.114495]   IO window: disabled.
[   61.925203] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[   61.939109] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[   62.039747] isapnp: Card 'CS4236B'
[   62.039759] isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total
[   62.268200] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[   62.268273] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[   82.264829] scsi0 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 7.0
[   82.488154] ata1.00: 26712000 sectors, multi 8: LBA 
[  114.212410] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
```

 It looks like it is detecting, however, 
lspci only sees the ISA Bridge, but not the chipset on the other side:  

```
bash <~> lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)
	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0080
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
	Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
	Memory behind bridge: fc000000-fdffffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-efffffff

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
	[virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
	I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
	I/O ports at dce0 [size=32]

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

00:11.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone]
	Subsystem: Dell 3C905B Fast Etherlink XL 10/100
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
	I/O ports at dc00 [size=128]
	Memory at fe000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]
	Expansion ROM at f9000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:13.0 PCI bridge: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21152 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=64
	I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
	Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fbffffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f5000000-00000000f5ffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 403d
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 16
	Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at e0000000 [disabled] [size=64K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

02:0e.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7880U (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Adaptec AIC-7880P Ultra/Ultra Wide SCSI Chipset
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	I/O ports at ec00 [disabled] [size=256]
	Memory at fafff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Expansion ROM at fb000000 [disabled] [size=64K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
```

I purged alsa and recompiled the alsa driver for cs4236... it recompiled fine, but the errors are stil the same. 

```
 bash <~> aplay -l
aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
```

Am I correct in assuming that if modprobe doesn't work than adding snd-cs4236 to /etc/modules is useless?  I saw this post but I don't know if it is related as I am not truly a hacker:  www.linux-archive.org   This is extremely frustrating considering that I got it working in older versions of Ubuntu... Does anyone see something in my output messages that I don't, or know of something that has changed in Hardy that would effect this chipset?  Thanks.

EDIT: RESOLVED

OK.. so I let this problem sit a bit, about a week.  Then I came back to it.  The first thing I did was finally put snd-cs4236 in /etc/modules , despite the fact that loading it by hand with modprobe kept giving me errors.  I also noticed there had been a kernel update, so I ran the update manager.  Upon reboot I had a popping sound, and too my surprise also the drumroll when the login screen appeared.  However, no login sounds and no sound when I tried mplayer, yet aplay -l was finally seeing the device.

However, I found an old saved link from when I solved this problem on earlier versions of Ubuntu.  I went back and tried it.  No joy.  However I did notice that in the System > Preferences > Sound panel I could switch the sound device to OSS and a test would produce a beep...  testing Alsa produced an error and testing ESD froze the applet.  

I was getting somewhere, so I looked further and found this posting about Pulseaudio.  Considering that this would not work with my ancient hardware I decided to go through it anyway to see if a flash of light would appear.  Alas... no.  However, I turned off the pulseaudio stuff, went back to System > Preferences > Default Sound Card  and switched it back from Pulseaudio to cs4236.  I reopened System > Preferences > Sound panel and switched stuff back to alsa... and just for kicks pushed the test button... beeeeeeeep.  Huh?  it worked?  I opened and mpeg movie with mplayer... and I had sound.

Somewhere in all of that fiddling I had turned on something that my little ancient ISA sound chip needed.  What exactly I am not sure, but I post this here as a message of hope for all you pilgrims on your journey of linux sound enlightenment.  

I still don't have the system sounds working, but so long as I can play training videos with this machine, I am done!  (still worked after reboot too!)

----------


## AMTQ

> *Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide v0.5e* 
> *UPDATE* - The instructions on this page have a new home at  Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
> I'm still leaving a copy here in the meantime, until I am happy with the layout there.
> 
> ...
> 
> Move on to *Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel*. This step is easier and is recommended to users who might have been tinkering with their sound settings and want to revert back to the way it was just after installing *Ubuntu* (without reinstalling Ubuntu of course  )Move on to *ALSA driver Compilation*, if you have not done so already. If you have, please post a new thread with your problem.
> [*]Type the following to shell: (note: module-assistant is optional, it will compile the package for you)
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the progress bar didn't reach 100%, here's what I got:


```
 │ Hunk #11 succeeded at 1057 (offset 1 line).                                ↑
 │ copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usx2yhwdeppcm.c                         ▒
 │ patching file usx2yhwdeppcm.c                                              ▒
 │ make[5]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'     ▒
 │ make[4]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb'           ▒
 │ make[4]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'         ▒
 │ make[5]: Betrete Verzeichnis                                               ▒
 │ '/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'                            ▒
 │ make[5]: Verlasse Verzeichnis                                              ▒
 │ '/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'                            ▒
 │ make[5]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'      ▒
 │ make[5]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'     ▒
 │ make[4]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'        ▮
 │ make[3]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'               ▒
 │ /usr/bin/make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver       ↓

 │ CPP="gcc -E" CC="gcc" modules                                              ↑
 │ make[3]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic'     ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/hwdep.o                       ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.o              ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o                    ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sgbuf.o                       ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm.o                         ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_native.o                  ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_lib.o                     ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_timer.o                   ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_misc.o                    ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_memory.o                  ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/rawmidi.o                     ▮
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/timer.o                       ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/wrappers.o                    ↓


 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.o                 ↑
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_debug.o                ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.o                       ▒
 │ /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c: In Funktion                    ▒
 │ »snd_request_other«:                                                       ▒
 │ /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c:100: Warnung: Format ist kein   ▒
 │ Zeichenkettenliteral, und keine Formatargumente                            ▒
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.o                        ▒
 │ /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.c: In Funktion                     ▒
 │ »snd_card_register«:                                                       ▒
 │ /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.c:568: Warnung: Übergabe des       ▒
 │ Arguments 5 von »device_create« erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl ohne           ▒
 │ Typkonvertierung                                                           ▮
 │ /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.c:568: Warnung: Format ist kein    ▒
 │ Zeichenkettenliteral, und keine Formatargumente                            ↓

 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory.o                      ↑
 │   CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.o                        ▒
 │ /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c: In Funktion                     ▒
 │ »resize_info_buffer«:                                                      ▒
 │ /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c:90: Fehler: Implizite            ▒
 │ Deklaration der Funktion »PAGE_ALIGN«                                      ▒
 │ make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.o] Fehler 1          ▒
 │ make[4]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Fehler 2                 ▒
 │ make[3]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Fehler 2               ▒
 │ make[3]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic'    ▒
 │ make[2]: *** [compile] Fehler 2                                            ▒
 │ make[2]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'               ▒
 │ make[1]: *** [build-stamp] Fehler 2                                        ▒
 │ make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'               ▮
 │ make: *** [kdist_image] Fehler 2
```

Previously I tried to install the ALSA-drivers as indicated on the project-page http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Quick_Install but the installation failed...

Has anyone an idea what is wrong?

Thanks, AMTQ

----------


## AMTQ

> Unfortunately the progress bar didn't reach 100%, here's what I got:
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks, AMTQ


Please ignore this post, I will start from scratch and reinstall Ubuntu 8.10.

Thanks anyway,
AMTQ

----------


## AMTQ

So I tried to install ALSA from scratch, I made it up to the "make" command of the alsa-utils-1.0.19:



```
config.status: executing depfiles commands
lau@laupc:/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19$ sudo make
Making all in include
make[1]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/include'
make  all-am
make[2]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/include'
make[2]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/include'
make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/include'
Making all in alsactl
make[1]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsactl'
Making all in init
make[2]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsactl/init'
make[2]: Für das Ziel »all« ist nichts zu tun.
make[2]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsactl/init'
make[2]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsactl'
make[2]: Für das Ziel »all-am« ist nichts zu tun.
make[2]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsactl'
make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsactl'
Making all in alsaconf
make[1]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsaconf'
Making all in po
make[2]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsaconf/po'
make[2]: Für das Ziel »all« ist nichts zu tun.
make[2]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsaconf/po'
make[2]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsaconf'
make[2]: Für das Ziel »all-am« ist nichts zu tun.
make[2]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsaconf'
make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsaconf'
Making all in alsamixer
make[1]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsamixer'
if gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../include    -I/usr/include/ncurses -DCURSESINC="<ncurses.h>" -g -O2 -MT alsamixer.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/alsamixer.Tpo" -c -o alsamixer.o alsamixer.c; \
	then mv -f ".deps/alsamixer.Tpo" ".deps/alsamixer.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/alsamixer.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
alsamixer.c:122:19: error: ncurses.h: No such file or directory
alsamixer.c:180: Fehler: expected »=«, »,«, »;«, »asm« or »__attribute__« before »*« token
alsamixer.c: In Funktion »mixer_init_draw_contexts«:
alsamixer.c:343: Fehler: »COLOR_WHITE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:343: Fehler: (Jeder nicht deklarierte Bezeichner wird nur einmal aufgeführt
alsamixer.c:343: Fehler: für jede Funktion in der er auftritt.)
alsamixer.c:343: Fehler: »A_BOLD« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:343: Fehler: »COLOR_BLACK« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:343: Fehler: »A_NORMAL« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:344: Fehler: »COLOR_YELLOW« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:345: Fehler: »COLOR_CYAN« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:348: Fehler: »COLOR_GREEN« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:349: Fehler: »COLOR_RED« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:351: Fehler: »A_DIM« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:352: Fehler: »COLOR_BLUE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:352: Fehler: »A_REVERSE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:355: Fehler: »ACS_CKBOARD« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c: In Funktion »mixer_clear«:
alsamixer.c:394: Fehler: »mixer_window« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:394: Fehler: »TRUE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c: In Funktion »mixer_abort«:
alsamixer.c:409: Fehler: »mixer_window« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:411: Fehler: »TRUE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:413: Fehler: »FALSE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c: In Funktion »mixer_cbar_get_pos«:
alsamixer.c:463: Fehler: »FALSE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:481: Fehler: »TRUE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c: In Funktion »draw_volume_bar«:
alsamixer.c:825: Fehler: »ACS_LTEE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:826: Fehler: »ACS_RTEE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:828: Fehler: »ACS_LLCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:829: Fehler: »ACS_HLINE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:831: Fehler: »ACS_LRCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:837: Fehler: »ACS_VLINE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:855: Fehler: »ACS_ULCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:858: Fehler: »ACS_URCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c: In Funktion »draw_playback_switch«:
alsamixer.c:866: Fehler: »ACS_LLCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:867: Fehler: »ACS_HLINE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:869: Fehler: »ACS_LRCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:871: Fehler: »ACS_VLINE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:874: Fehler: »ACS_ULCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:877: Fehler: »ACS_URCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c: In Funktion »mixer_draw_frame«:
alsamixer.c:1209: Fehler: »ACS_VLINE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1214: Fehler: »ACS_HLINE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1220: Fehler: »ACS_ULCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1221: Fehler: »ACS_URCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1222: Fehler: »ACS_LLCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1224: Fehler: »ACS_LRCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c: In Funktion »mixer_show_text«:
alsamixer.c:1418: Fehler: »ACS_LRCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1419: Fehler: »ACS_LLCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1420: Fehler: »ACS_ULCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1421: Fehler: »ACS_URCORNER« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1426: Fehler: »ACS_VLINE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1428: Fehler: »ACS_HLINE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1445: Fehler: »ACS_CKBOARD« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1446: Fehler: »ACS_BLOCK« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1447: Fehler: »ACS_BOARD« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c: In Funktion »recalc_screen_size«:
alsamixer.c:1650: Fehler: »mixer_window« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c: In Funktion »mixer_init_window«:
alsamixer.c:1854: Fehler: »mixer_window« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1867: Fehler: »TRUE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c: In Funktion »mixer_resize«:
alsamixer.c:1886: Fehler: »mixer_window« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:1886: Fehler: »FALSE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c: In Funktion »mixer_iteration«:
alsamixer.c:2010: Fehler: case-Marke reduziert nicht auf Ganzzahlkonstante
alsamixer.c:2026: Fehler: case-Marke reduziert nicht auf Ganzzahlkonstante
alsamixer.c:2031: Fehler: case-Marke reduziert nicht auf Ganzzahlkonstante
alsamixer.c:2035: Fehler: case-Marke reduziert nicht auf Ganzzahlkonstante
alsamixer.c:2037: Fehler: »FALSE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2045: Fehler: case-Marke reduziert nicht auf Ganzzahlkonstante
alsamixer.c:2055: Fehler: case-Marke reduziert nicht auf Ganzzahlkonstante
alsamixer.c:2077: Fehler: »TRUE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2088: Fehler: »KEY_BTAB« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2091: Fehler: »KEY_A1« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2095: Fehler: »KEY_A3« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2099: Fehler: »KEY_C1« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2103: Fehler: »KEY_C3« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2107: Fehler: »KEY_RIGHT« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2111: Fehler: »KEY_LEFT« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2115: Fehler: »KEY_UP« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2120: Fehler: »KEY_DOWN« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2125: Fehler: »KEY_PPAGE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2130: Fehler: »KEY_NPAGE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2134: Fehler: »KEY_BEG« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2135: Fehler: »KEY_HOME« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2138: Fehler: »KEY_LL« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2139: Fehler: »KEY_END« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2246: Fehler: »KEY_IC« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
alsamixer.c:2251: Fehler: »KEY_DC« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
make[1]: *** [alsamixer.o] Fehler 1
make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19/alsamixer'
make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1
lau@laupc:/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.19$
```

What can I do to prevent this error? I kept strictly to the guide http://www.alsa-project.org/main/ind...ix:Module-hdsp

Thanks,
AMTQ

----------


## OkoSanto

Hi everybody,

I'm sorry for the long post which follows, but the problem I've experienced is quit strange to me, and I'm just trying to describe what I've done.

I'm a new Kubuntu user, running Kubuntu 8.10 on a laptop (a fujitsu-siemens amilo l7320, with a VIA VT8237/A sound card). At first, I had sound coming through my laptop's built-in speakers, but no sound would come out of the headphone jack. 

I couldn't find anything wrong in the alsa mixer settings. After googling and reading through this thread, I thought the cause might be the 'ac97_quirk' setting of the alsa driver for my soundcard, so i tried playing around with its setting in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, but this did not have any effect. Then I tried adding 'model=fujitsu'. This caused all sound output to stop working (no more sound, even from the built-in speakers). So I undid all my modifications to alsa-base, rebooted, and found out that now, sound was coming through the headphone jack, too.

So I don't know how this is possible, since everything should now be as it was at the beginning, but sound output is working as it should.

However, i can no longer change the sound level by clicking the speaker icon in the system tray, and can no longer mute/unmute sound by pressing "Fn-F3", as I could do before (pressing "Fn-F3" displays a volume bar on the screen, but it says "0%", even when sound is actually playing).

So, I would be very glad if any one more knowledgeable then me has a hunch of what might have caused this (probably, at some point I made some modification that I have forgotten by now, otherwise I can't understand how anything has changed), or if anyone could tell me what to do.

in case it might be related: i have 2 other issues to do with sound right now: playback in amarok stutters, and I can't get any sound when playing audio cd's.

hoping to hear some good ideas!

----------


## Jesdisciple

The URL in step 3 no longer holds a dropdown box.  Does anyone know of a current, comparable resource?  EDIT: Never mind; here it is: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/ind...x:Main#Vendors  Will Raiden or a mod please update the post accordingly?

OkoSanto, I don't think a long thread like this is a good place for a question.  I suggest that you start a new thread and paste that post into it (maybe with a link to this one for context).

----------


## Cylon

OK I have a very bizarre problem. I have system sounds. When Ubuntu starts up I can here the theme music. However, when I try to playback anything through the web, movie player, or anything else I have no sound at all.



```
cylon@Cylon-Raider:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

I went into the alsamixer to ensure nothing was muted but still have no sound.

----------


## joevslc

After days a messing with sound and many howto's, I have finally have some. I have no systems sounds which is OK. The sound coming from my external, home theatre, is very, very low.
This is a new install of Intrepid Ibex with alsa 1.0.17. 


```
joev@ubuntu:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

In my old system, Suse 9.2 with an older version of alsa, I had no problem. I would set alsamixer volumes for master, pcm, and IEC958 and set the IEC958 to PCM. Here I do the same, making sure all volumes are not muted and cranked up but need to set the PCM to Analog In and unmute Mic Boos to get any sound. That sound is very very low and has a hiss in it.
 Any ideas on how to solve this?

----------


## Aftershock42

Well, i had a problem and looked around and found not much help.
I'm on a Compaq Presario B3800 laptop, and i had no sound in 8.04 or 8.10.

Result of aplay -l


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

How i solved it was to install Gnome-alsamixer, from HERE. For those new to ubuntu (like i was) to download off that page, go right down the bottom, and on the left, in a table, will be two options, amd64 and i386. amd64 is for amd64 cpu's, i386 for all else.

I then opened that up and unchecked the "external amplifier" checkbox.
Sound worked.

----------


## siddharth_moghe

since you say that your system sounds are ok, try installing amarok and ubuntu-restricted-extras

there is a chance that the mp3s might not play after it as well since one file libmpegfff or something like that is not installed. :Mad: 

Just add a mp3 in amarok and play it. :Wink: 

The pop up generated should direct you to synaptic where it selects the appropriate file and downloads it.
 :Smile: 
Restart amarok and you should be good to go. :Guitar:  :Popcorn:

----------


## siddharth_moghe

well this is what i did most of the times  :Wink:

----------


## GepettoBR

> since you say that your system sounds are ok, try installing amarok and ubuntu-restricted-extras
> 
> there is a chance that the mp3s might not play after it as well since one file libmpegfff or something like that is not installed.
> 
> Just add a mp3 in amarok and play it.
> 
> The pop up generated should direct you to synaptic where it selects the appropriate file and downloads it.
> 
> Restart amarok and you should be good to go.


Amarok requires the "*k*ubuntu-restricted-extras" package, not "ubuntu-restrixcted-extras". The codecs need to be built against xine, so the latter (which uses gstreamer) won't be picked up by amarok. If this is to be done on GNOME, Rhythmbox should be more than enough. Even Totem will do just for testing playback.

----------


## Arschbohrung

Hiya this is the error I got, I followed everything as described. Any help will be appreciated. My microphone and webcam does not work otherwise everything works. Thanks

----------


## stan_

Hello!
I am new to ubuntu.
I can't solve my sound problem for 2 days. When i installed the system sound was very low when i watched movies and was low quality when i listened to music. Yesterday i installed all the updates for system automatically and rebooted it. Now sound doesn't work and when i try to change the "mute" mode at volume control it writes "No volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found".
I tried this guide and did everything like was there, but when i try 


```
wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive....12rc2.tar.bz2
```

it returns 


```
--2009-02-06 18:09:10--  ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive....12rc2.tar.bz2
           => `drive....12rc2.tar.bz2'
Resolving ftp.alsa-project.org... 160.217.9.25
Connecting to ftp.alsa-project.org|160.217.9.25|:21... connected.
Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!
==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.
==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub ... done.
==> SIZE drive....12rc2.tar.bz2 ... done.
==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR drive....12rc2.tar.bz2 ... 
No such file `drive....12rc2.tar.bz2'.
```

i tried many other things to do with my sound but nothing works, please help.  :Sad:

----------


## GepettoBR

> Hello!
> I am new to ubuntu.
> I can't solve my sound problem for 2 days. When i installed the system sound was very low when i watched movies and was low quality when i listened to music. Yesterday i installed all the updates for system automatically and rebooted it. Now sound doesn't work and when i try to change the "mute" mode at volume control it writes "No volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found".
> I tried this guide and did everything like was there, but when i try 
> 
> 
> ```
> wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive....12rc2.tar.bz2
> ```
> ...


stan_, try following this guide.

----------


## stan_

Thanks, i will try, later will write if it helps.

----------


## stan_

I can't solve another problem, when i do like it's written in the guide (part c , step 3), it returns 


```
stan@stan-laptop:/lib$ alsamixer -Dhw

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw: No such device
```

i googled it but i couldn't solve it...
What does that mean? Thanks.

----------


## GepettoBR

stan_, that sounds like your soundcard isn't being picked up by alsa. Is it onboard or a separate soundcard?

----------


## stan_

I have a laptop samsung r20 plus. I suppose it's onboard and it's "intel hda".
I tried alsaconf and it's returned :


```
stan@stan-laptop:/lib$ sudo alsaconf
modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko: No such file or directory
modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko: No such file or directory
modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko: No such file or directory
Building card database..
modinfo: could not find module snd-opl3sa2
modinfo: could not find module snd-cs4236
modinfo: could not find module snd-cs4232
modinfo: could not find module snd-cs4231
modinfo: could not find module snd-es18xx
modinfo: could not find module snd-es1688
modinfo: could not find module snd-sb16
modinfo: could not find module snd-sb8
```

----------


## stan_

I tried another solution : http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/no-volum...on-ubuntu-p31/

but when i try this :


```
sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386
```

for my kernel it returns that :


```
stan@stan-laptop:/lib$ sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386
```

If it's important..

----------


## GepettoBR

> I suppose it's onboard and *it's "intel hda".*


There's your problem. The version of alsa-drivers in the Ubuntu repos doesn't support Intel High-Definition Audio. 

Worry not. I also have onboard Intel HDA and I managed to get my audio working. All you need to do is compile the latest alsa-drivers.

Just type this into a terminal:



```
wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.19.tar.bz2
tar xjvf alsa-driver-1.0.19.tar.bz2
cd ./alsa-driver-1.0.19
./configure
make
sudo make install
sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
cd ../
rm -rf ./alsa-driver-1.0.19
```

then try "alsamixer -Dhw" again.

----------


## stan_

Unfortunately i am getting errors all the time. One of the solutions i tried was similar to yours. i get an error :


```
stan@stan-laptop:~$ tar xjvf alsa-driver-1.0.19.tar.bz2
tar: alsa-driver-1.0.19.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
```

Thanks.

----------


## GepettoBR

That error means that the file wasn't there. Wget is a download command, it gets the file (hence the name) and saves it to the current working directory, where tar extracts it. If wget didn't get the file (because it wasn't run, or failed, or whatever reason) tar has nothing to extract.

----------


## stan_

Everything was fine until last moments. here is the log :


```
...
stan@stan-laptop:~/alsa-driver-1.0.19$ sudo make install
...
cat WARNING

WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!!
**************************************************************************
You would use some ALSA or OSS mixer to set the appropriate volume.

stan@stan-laptop:~/alsa-driver-1.0.19$ sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel

stan@stan-laptop:~/alsa-driver-1.0.19$ 
stan@stan-laptop:~/alsa-driver-1.0.19$ cd ../
stan@stan-laptop:~$ rm -rf ./alsa-driver-1.0.19
stan@stan-laptop:~$ alsamixer -Dhw

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw: No such device
stan@stan-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
stan@stan-laptop:~$ cd ../
stan@stan-laptop:/home$ rm -rf ./alsa-driver-1.0.19
stan@stan-laptop:/home$ alsamixer -Dhw

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw: No such device
stan@stan-laptop:/home$
```

The whole log is too long and everything was fine, so i am posting only last page with problems.Last command before was "make sudo install". Thanks

----------


## GepettoBR

> Everything was fine until last moments. here is the log :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> stan@stan-laptop:~/alsa-driver-1.0.19$ sudo make install
> ...
> cat WARNING
> 
> ...


It should be "sudo make install", not "make sudo install".

The hardware is apparently still not recognized. You may need to reboot in order to load the proper modules. Try the alsamixer again after rebooting and it *should* work.

----------


## stan_

> It should be "sudo make install", not "make sudo install".
> 
> The hardware is apparently still not recognized. You may need to reboot in order to load the proper modules. Try the alsamixer again after rebooting and it *should* work.


Thank you very much , you helped me a lot, i think i would uninstall ubuntu today =) but now everything works! :Popcorn:

----------


## GepettoBR

> Thank you very much , you helped me a lot, i think i would uninstall ubuntu today =) but now everything works!


Great! Good to see it finally worked for you too. I was beginning to think I might have forgotten something  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neural oD

@ GepettoBR 
Thanks for your help - I've got a problem with modprobe. Here is the output when trying to update the module into the kernel:



> anthony@nutter:Source/alsa-driver-1.0.19]$ sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel                                                                                                        (02-06 21:54)
> WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)


dmesg has this to say



> [ 9215.063512] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add
> [ 9215.063795] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_proc_new
> [ 9215.063800] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new
> [ 9215.063992] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file
> [ 9215.063998] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file
> [ 9215.064298] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_remove
> [ 9215.064303] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove
> [ 9215.064488] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id
> [ 9215.064493] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id
> ...

----------


## Neural oD

what do u think the problem could be?

----------


## GepettoBR

Do you have build-essential and linux-header-<your kernel version> packages installed?

----------


## Neural oD

> Do you have build-essential and linux-header-<your kernel version> packages installed?


Yes I have both of those already installed

----------


## Neural oD

I booted into an older kernel - then re-installed this current kernel - hoping that that would help - but no luck  :Sad:    I'm not to sure if I should have maybe removed the sound module library folders for that kernel before the re-install?

----------


## Neural oD

here is the output from dmesg - that is after re-installing the kernel.



```
[ 1298.919649] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register
[ 1298.919665] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register
[ 1298.919837] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry
[ 1298.919842] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry
[ 1298.920039] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat
[ 1298.920045] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat
[ 1298.920213] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry
[ 1298.920218] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry
[ 1298.920421] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_oss_device
[ 1298.920427] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device
[ 1298.920677] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk
[ 1298.920848] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_oss_device
[ 1298.920853] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device
[ 1298.921034] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl
[ 1298.921039] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl
[ 1298.921206] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add
[ 1298.921211] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add
[ 1298.938867] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device
[ 1298.938880] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device
[ 1298.939063] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new
[ 1298.939068] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new
[ 1298.939291] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl
[ 1298.939296] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl
[ 1298.939853] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat
[ 1298.939858] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat
[ 1298.940087] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove
[ 1298.940092] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove
[ 1298.940259] snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device_for_dev
[ 1298.940264] snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev
[ 1298.954584] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add
[ 1298.954601] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add
[ 1298.954871] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_proc_new
[ 1298.954876] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new
[ 1298.955056] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file
[ 1298.955061] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file
[ 1298.955334] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_remove
[ 1298.955339] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove
[ 1298.955508] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id
[ 1298.955513] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id
[ 1298.955751] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk
[ 1298.955990] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_new1
[ 1298.956032] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1
[ 1298.956275] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_component_add
[ 1298.956280] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add
[ 1298.956453] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master
[ 1298.956459] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master
[ 1298.975019] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info
[ 1298.975035] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info
[ 1298.975515] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new
[ 1298.975916] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new
[ 1298.975921] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new
[ 1298.976229] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol _snd_ctl_add_slave
[ 1298.976903] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_free
[ 1298.976908] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_free
[ 1298.977060] snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step
[ 1298.977065] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step
```

----------


## GepettoBR

holy <redacted>, what a mess. I don't think you needed to go as far as re-installing the kernel... Sorry but I have no idea how to fix that. Never seen that error before.

----------


## Neural oD

> holy <redacted>, what a mess. I don't think you needed to go as far as re-installing the kernel... Sorry but I have no idea how to fix that. Never seen that error before.


np - thanks for your help anyway. Yes the re-installation of the kernel was a last resort- it did sort out some of the problems, but not all  :Sad:  

Anyway I'll post the solution here once I find one! Maybe I should file a bug in launchpad.

----------


## GepettoBR

> Maybe I should file a bug in launchpad.


Yes, that's always advisable when you've reached a brick wall. Judging by the current state of the forums, I think it would be wise to file a bug reading simply "PulseAudio" and nothing else.

----------


## baldsue

I've been following the instruction in post 1333 and I get these errors on the 'make' step:

baldsue@mute-laptop:~/alsa-driver-1.0.19$ make                                  
if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then \                         
          ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ; \                       
        fi                                                                      
cp -puvf include/version.h include/sound/version.h                              
make dep                                                                        
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/baldsue/alsa-driver-1.0.19'                  
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/baldsue/alsa-driver-1.0.19/acore'            
copying file alsa-kernel/core/info.c                                            
/home/baldsue/alsa-driver-1.0.19/utils/patch-alsa: 24: patch: not found         
make[2]: *** [info.c] Error 1                                                   
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/baldsue/alsa-driver-1.0.19/acore'             
make[1]: *** [dep] Error 1                                                      
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/baldsue/alsa-driver-1.0.19'                   
make: *** [include/sndversions.h] Error 2   


What did I do wrong?  Any suggestions? Thx.

----------


## GepettoBR

are you sure that

a)you have build-essential and the kernel headers isntalled

and

b) you ran ./configure before running make?

The eror says a patch wasn't found that should have been there. If your answer to both questions is affirmative, there might be a problem in your downloaded file. Delete it and re-download.

----------


## baldsue

I don't know what you mean by "build-essential" and "kernel headers" installed.

As for b, I did the ./configure in exactly the order as instructed in post 1333.

----------


## baldsue

I've begun to rerun the steps again and I see this error  on the ./configure step:

checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... yes                                     
checking for kernel version... 2.6.27-11-generic                                
checking for GCC version... ./configure: eval: line 5183: syntax error near unexpected token `)'                                                                
./configure: eval: line 5183: `my_compiler_version=4.3.2-1ubuntu12)'            
Kernel compiler:  Used compiler: gcc (Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu12) 4.3.2             

*** NO PREDEFINED KERNEL COMPILER IS DETECTED
*** Assuming the same compiler is used with the current system compiler.

*** Please make sure that the same compiler version was used for building kernel.                                                                               

checking for built-in ALSA... no
checking for existing ALSA module... yes

Is this anything to worry about?

----------


## Neural oD

just to give an update to my issue - that was posted earlier. Well I had tried downloading the latest version of ALSA and compiled it from source. Then ran: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel (obviously this will depend on what sound card you have). This didn't work at first, so I booted into an older kernel then re-installed the latest kernel. Tried to recompile etc - but to no avail. Well yesterday I tried to recompile ALSA - and do the whole modprobe process. All I can say is that it worked - although there was nothing different that I did. Maybe it was because I hadn't shutdown first, but yesterday it just worked. So I would recommend to anyone to get the latest source from ALSA and compile that.

----------


## Neural oD

> I don't know what you mean by "build-essential" and "kernel headers" installed.
> 
> As for b, I did the ./configure in exactly the order as instructed in post 1333.


you need to run from the command line: uname -a 
take note of which kernel you are using. you should see a string that looks similar to this: 2.6.27-11-generic
then type in: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-(whatever your kernel is - obviously leave these brackets out)

----------


## baldsue

Thanks!  I did that and I had/have the newest version of linix/linux-headers and build-essential.  So I'm back to the question I asked in #1352.

----------


## GepettoBR

Neural's instructions should have taken care of that. Try compiling the alsa drivers again.

----------


## jaklumen

Pulling out my hair here...

I used the instructions for getting ALSA drivers from a fresh kernel.  This has worked for me in the past.

For some reason when I am running an application, I get a tinny-sounding loop and the entire system freezes.  When I reboot (hard reboot), the sound module doesn't load.

e.g. lspci -v shows my soundcard fine.

The soundcard I am using is an SB! Live, so the sound module is emu10k1.

I repeat the instructions for getting ALSA drivers from a fresh kernel.  Same thing happens with the tinny-sounding loop onward.

I am using PulseAudio and I have followed psyke's guide- I had to disable the onboard sound (AC'97 I believe) as a workaround to get things to work, i.e. force Pulse to roll down to ALSA on the soundcard.  I really don't want to fiddle with that part further; I can live without the jacks working on the front of the case.

As has been said before, if Ubuntu is to emerge as a contender vs. Windows and Mac OS X, sound should not be this difficult.  It is the ONLY problem I have had consistently and *persistently* with Ubuntu.

----------


## GepettoBR

I recently bought a new computer, on which I installed Intrepid. I had no sound, then bad sound, then no sound again... I got it fixed,but it was cumbersome. Before that, I had used very release from Feisty to Intrepid on n older model laptop without problems.

If this new computer were the first one on which I tried Ubuntu, I might not have made the switch from Windows. Jaklumen's point is valid and serious. It's one thin for a few models of wreless cards to require that you install ndiswrapper. It's another story when sound doesn't work altogether on a large proportion of machines.

Jaklumen, I suggest you try compiling alsa-lib from the latest source before the driver. There may be some weird dependency issues causing these problems you described. I eventually fixed my problems by compiling from source every package from the alsa download page. Even Wine works with Pulse without requiring padsp (or at least it did util Wine 1.1.14 came along with over 9000 regressions).

----------


## jaklumen

> Jaklumen, I suggest you try compiling alsa-lib from the latest source before the driver. There may be some weird dependency issues causing these problems you described.


How do I do that, step-by-step?  Have patience with me; I have little to no experience compiling things from scratch.  For some reason, I don't even have access to the alsa-lib package (Error message E :Smile:

----------


## GepettoBR

I'm sorry. Your previous post gave me the impression that you were familiar with the procedure. You can download all the packages from here

Save the files somewhere and extract them (you'll want at least alsa-lib and alsa-drivers. The others may or may not help you with unrelated issues.) to separate folders (Right-click > Extract Here...).

Then, open a Terminal and navigate to the alsa-lib folder (by typing "cd /path/to/folder/" without the quotes). From there, all you have to do is run 

```
./configure
make
sudo make install
```

 and repeat the process for alsa-driver, and anyother package you might have downloaded.

----------


## jaklumen

> I'm sorry. Your previous post gave me the impression that you were familiar with the procedure. You can download all the packages from here


It's just a matter of committing it to memory-- I've done it before but haven't memorized it.




> Save the files somewhere and extract them (you'll want at least alsa-lib and alsa-drivers. The others may or may not help you with unrelated issues.)


Ok, I downloaded alsa-lib, alsa-drivers, alsa-utils, and alsa-oss, to basically update the packages I already have installed.  alsa-lib and alsa-drivers compiled without a hitch, but I got an error message on alsa-utils:

checking for libasound headers version >= 1.0.16... not present.
configure: error: Sufficiently new version of libasound not found.

I have libasound2 installed, so I'm not sure if that's the problem, or what.

Still not getting sound at all.  Also, Synaptic doesn't show the updated version numbers.

----------


## GepettoBR

I believe you'd need the -dev package of libasound (libasound2-dev, likely). If the lib and driver packages installed correctly, you can load the new driver for your soundcard with "modprobe <driver-name>". I believe you've already said what the driver is in another post, so just fill that in. Sound should work after a reboot.

----------


## jaklumen

libasound2-dev is already installed, so it's not that.  Modprobe works fine.  Still no sound.

----------


## baldsue

> Neural's instructions should have taken care of that. Try compiling the alsa drivers again.



Well.  I've compiled the alsa drivers AGAIN.  And I've done  Soundcheck's script and I'm still without sound.

This brand spanking new laptop has been mute it's entire life.  Certainly Kubuntu/Ubuntu -- Canonical can offer a better product than this?????

I don't know else to do and I'm FRUSTRATED and about ready to go back to sucky Microsoft Vista just so I can HEAR things on my laptop..

This COMPREHENSIVE SOUND PROBLEM SOLUTIONS GUIDE doesn't seem that comprehensive to me.

----------


## baldsue

Never mind.  I got sound as soon as I loaded Fedora 10.

----------


## Neural oD

> This brand spanking new laptop has been mute it's entire life.  Certainly Kubuntu/Ubuntu -- Canonical can offer a better product than this?????
> 
> I don't know else to do and I'm FRUSTRATED and about ready to go back to sucky Microsoft Vista just so I can HEAR things on my laptop..
> 
> This COMPREHENSIVE SOUND PROBLEM SOLUTIONS GUIDE doesn't seem that comprehensive to me.


I sympathise with your problem - just remember that it's not really a Canonical thing! The reason that some things often just don't work out of the box - is due to the fact that many of the hardware vendors ie: sound cards - don't release the source for their drivers. So the linux community has to make do with very little - but still they get it right **most** of the time. We should be focusing our frustrations and anger at the hardware vendors who don't want to play the game fairly. We should put pressure on them to either supply source code - or to write decent drivers for linux from their side.

----------


## Neural oD

> Never mind.  I got sound as soon as I loaded Fedora 10.


Well I'm glad that u didn't give up on linux at least! Fedora tends to have more cutting edge current apps - drivers etc, than the std ubuntu, so u might end up tweaking here and there - more than in ubuntu eventually. - Just my 2c

----------


## GepettoBR

> libasound2-dev is already installed, so it's not that.  Modprobe works fine.  Still no sound.


Are you absolutely certain that you're modprobing the correct module? Most sound module names start with "snd_". You said in #1357 that your module was "emu10k1" and I find that a bit ot of the ordinary. Maybe it's "snd_emu10k1" or something entirely different?

----------


## jaklumen

> Are you absolutely certain that you're modprobing the correct module? Most sound module names start with "snd_". You said in #1357 that your module was "emu10k1" and I find that a bit ot of the ordinary. Maybe it's "snd_emu10k1" or something entirely different?


It's snd-emu10k1, yes.

Actually, the problem wasn't with ALSA or the software-- it was the sound card.  A little research suggests that the sound amplifier blew, which would make sense since it also damaged my speakers.  It also makes sense because everything was working fine until I started getting that loud awful sound and then all sound stopped AND everything (Volume Control, alsamixer, etc.) said I didn't have a sound card.

I was having troubles getting alsa-utils to install but I finally found a script elsewhere here to automate installation of ALSA packages a little bit, which installed alsa-utils successfully.  Probably overkill since the stock ALSA drivers were working fine.

Ordered another SB! Live card because I'd rather have hardware mixing than wrestle with Pulse Audio to get it to handle mixing right.

The next things I need to do is get ALSA to default to the sound card (after installing the new one), or to turn off onboard audio again.  Oh, and get a new set of computer speakers.

----------


## GepettoBR

Well, there's something I couldn't have guessed  :Smile: 

I'm glad you figured out the problem. Best of luck getting the new hardware to work!

----------


## ashikahamed

I have a yamaha YMF740-v based sound card and I'm using Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex.I get the following output in dmesg


```
[   18.390039] Yamaha DS-1 PCI 0000:03:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[   18.392056] firmware: requesting yamaha/ds1_dsp.fw
[   20.312883] firmware: requesting yamaha/ds1_ctrl.fw
[   21.224237] Yamaha DS-1 PCI 0000:03:01.0: PCI INT A disabled
[   21.224276] Yamaha DS-1 PCI: probe of 0000:03:01.0 failed with error -16
```

Can someone help me with this problem?

----------


## Stonesoncanvas

I'm 'still' having problems with my sound...

Bare with me, I'm new to Linux. I went through the steps on this guide and I get stuck at step 6 of the "Alsa driver compilation". The instillation does not occur without problems so I am stuck as to what I should do next.

__________________________________________________  _____________________
Here's what I did so far:

step 1: aplay -1

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

step 2 code:  lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 9602
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00007000-00007fff
	Memory behind bridge: d2300000-d24fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000cfffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00006fff
	Memory behind bridge: d1300000-d22fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000d0ffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0
	Memory behind bridge: d1200000-d12fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000b0000000-00000000b00fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0
	Memory behind bridge: d1100000-d11fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=0a, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
	Memory behind bridge: b0100000-b01fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d1000000-00000000d10fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (prog-if 01)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22
	I/O ports at 8038 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 804c [size=4]
	I/O ports at 8030 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 8048 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 8010 [size=16]
	Memory at d2508000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ahci
	Kernel modules: ahci

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	Memory at d2507000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	Memory at d2506000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17
	Memory at d2508500 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	Memory at d2505000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	Memory at d2504000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
	Memory at d2508400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus
	Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
	I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
	I/O ports at 8000 [size=16]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp
	Kernel modules: pata_atiixp, ata_generic, pata_acpi

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	Memory at d2500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01)
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=80, subordinate=8f, sec-latency=64
	I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h HyperTransport Configuration (rev 40)
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Address Map
	Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h DRAM Controller
	Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Miscellaneous Control
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Link Control
	Flags: fast devsel

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
	Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	I/O ports at 7000 [size=256]
	Memory at d2400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
	Memory at d2300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
	Kernel modules: fglrx

01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
	Memory at d2410000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

08:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. SD/MMC Host Controller
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
	Memory at d1200300 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Expansion ROM at b0000000 [disabled] [size=64K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
	Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

08:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Standard SD Host Controller (prog-if 01)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 17
	Memory at d1200200 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

08:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. MS Host Controller
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5
	Memory at d1200100 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

08:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. xD Host Controller
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5
	Memory at d1200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

09:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 137f
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
	Memory at d1100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: wl
	Kernel modules: wl

0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fb
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2299
	I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]
	Memory at d1010000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Memory at d1000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]
	Expansion ROM at d1020000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: r8169
	Kernel modules: r8169

Step 4: sudo modprobe snd-
FATAL: Module snd_ not found.




also I went through "Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel"
and rebooted and sound still didn't work. And the last step of "ALSA driver Compilation" isn't working...so Please Help!!!

----------


## GepettoBR

> Step 4: sudo modprobe snd-
> FATAL: Module snd_ not found.


"snd_" is merely the prefix to the module name. This prefix is common to all sound drivers, but they all end differently. For example, my onboard sound driver is "snd_hda_intel". My old Crystal Sound soundcard was "snd_cs46xx".

What you have to do is find out the name of the module for your soundcard (Google is your friend) and use that in the Modprobe command.

----------


## jaklumen

> Well, there's something I couldn't have guessed 
> 
> I'm glad you figured out the problem. Best of luck getting the new hardware to work!


I'm back to where I started, and I'm not sure it's the hardware anymore.

But one thing I did notice was an "unknown header, ignoring device" error message at boot time.  It flashed by so quickly I couldn't write it down, but since it was listed for a pci device, I assumed that it was ignoring the sound card.

When I had the SB Live! card installed, I could see it listed with the lspci -v command.  Now that I have the Audigy 2 SE installed, I can't find it with the same command.

Something else is wrong.  I had sound for a while, and now... nothing.  Same thing, Volume Control and alsamixer insist there are no soundcards.

----------


## GepettoBR

did you insert the module for the new soundcard?

----------


## jaklumen

> did you insert the module for the new soundcard?


Yeah.

I rebooted, re-enabled onboard sound in the BIOS, and I have sound again... so now I'm really confused.

Might as well list output information for aplay and lspci:
aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 0: ca0106 [CA0106]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 1: ca0106 [CA0106]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 2: ca0106 [CA0106]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 3: ca0106 [CA0106]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: M5455 [ALi M5455], device 0: Intel ICH [ALi M5455]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: M5455 [ALi M5455], device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [ALi M5455 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1689 K8 Northbridge [Super K8 Single Chip]
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5000
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-amd64
	Kernel modules: ali-agp, amd64-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation AGP8X Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32
	Memory behind bridge: f8000000-faffffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-efffffff
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation M5249 HTT to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32
	I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
	Memory behind bridge: fb000000-fb0fffff

00:03.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1563 HyperTransport South Bridge (rev 70)
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
	Kernel driver in use: ali1563_smbus
	Kernel modules: i2c-ali1563

00:03.1 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5003
	Flags: medium devsel
	Kernel modules: i2c-ali15x3, i2c-ali1535, alim7101_wdt, isp1760

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device ae01
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18
	I/O ports at d000 [size=256]
	Memory at fb100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
	Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

00:0e.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c7) (prog-if fa)
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5002
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
	I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
	I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
	I/O ports at f000 [size=16]
	Kernel driver in use: pata_ali
	Kernel modules: pata_ali

00:0e.1 IDE interface: ALi Corporation ULi 5289 SATA (rev 10) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b003
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
	I/O ports at d400 [size=8]
	I/O ports at d800 [size=4]
	I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]
	I/O ports at e000 [size=4]
	I/O ports at e400 [size=16]
	Kernel driver in use: sata_uli
	Kernel modules: sata_uli

00:0f.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20
	Memory at fb101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:0f.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21
	Memory at fb102000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:0f.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22
	Memory at fb103000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:0f.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 48, IRQ 23
	Memory at fb104000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
	Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
	Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
	Flags: fast devsel
	Kernel driver in use: k8temp
	Kernel modules: k8temp

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7600 GT (rev a2)
	Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. Device a559
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 16
	Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	Memory at f9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fa000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
	Kernel modules: nvidia, nvidiafb

02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
	Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 100a
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21
	I/O ports at c400 [size=32]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: CA0106
	Kernel modules: snd-ca0106

02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device e000
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	I/O ports at c000 [size=256]
	Memory at fb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: 8139too
	Kernel modules: 8139cp, 8139too


As I said, I could get the SB Live! card (snd-emu10k1) to appear with lspci -v and so now I'm not so certain that card is broken.

----------


## GepettoBR

This _is_ weird.

If I were you, I'd just be thankful it's finally working. Most Intrepid users aren't as lucky.

----------


## jaklumen

> This _is_ weird.
> 
> If I were you, I'd just be thankful it's finally working. Most Intrepid users aren't as lucky.


Yep, I'm thankful all right.

It would seem that Pulse Audio is taking over mixing duties, so I will probably leave things as they are and not touch anything.

----------


## ayaPapaya

Absolutely fabulous tutorial!
Thank you!!

----------


## 4ebees

Hi LordRaiden,

This is an excellent example of a broad, well-written solution guide.

Thank you for all the effort you have put in and those who may have helped you along the way.

It certainly saved my tofu when fixing my daughter's machine today.

Many thanks.

----------


## blufade

I was following the instructions in this thread and ended up with this error log
*
ALSA Driver Compilation, Step 6*




> for i in control postinst postrm ; do \                                    ↑
>  │         if [ -f debian/$i.orig ]; then \                                   ▮
>  │         mv -f debian/$i.orig debian/$i ; \                                 ▒
>  │         fi ; \                                                             ▒
>  │         done                                                               ▒
>  │ rm -f control-munge                                                        ▒
>  │ make mrproper                                                              ▒
>  │ make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                 ▒
>  │ rm -f .depend *.o snd.map*                                                 ▒
> ...


the sound just stoped working after applying the latest updates, thats where the problem started.
I'm running ubuntustudio (ubuntu 8.04)

----------


## blufade

problem solved!

turns out that i didn't have the sound modules installed.
this page helped me troubleshoot -->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/So...gSoundProblems

----------


## brothervance

I did the lspci -v command and no sound card is listed.  This IBM thinkpad t42p does not list sound cards in its configuration.  When I run XP os sound works fine.  I installed 8.10 ver of Ubuntu.  Do I reinstall and hope it works?  I hate to go back to XP but w/O sound I will have to.

----------


## ecslr8

I'm sorry i read almost everything in the forum, and tried alost everything...my sound isn't working. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 and there is absolutely no sound coming out of my speakers when logging on Ubuntu. I have an Audigy Soundblaster Platinum sound card and another one onboard my motherboard (Epox 8RDA PRO series => motherboard). Can anyone give me a hint or help me get my sound working i'm tired of trying crazy stuff on my own. I'm a noob at Linux but it's such a great OS i don't wanna delete it just because of the sound problems, pls help me.

----------


## GepettoBR

> I'm sorry i read almost everything in the forum, and tried alost everything...my sound isn't working. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 and there is absolutely no sound coming out of my speakers when logging on Ubuntu. I have an Audigy Soundblaster Platinum sound card and another one onboard my motherboard (Epox 8RDA PRO series => motherboard). Can anyone give me a hint or help me get my sound working i'm tired of trying crazy stuff on my own. I'm a noob at Linux but it's such a great OS i don't wanna delete it just because of the sound problems, pls help me.


Have you tried following these instructions?

----------


## matmat07

I have sound working, but I cannot have it working from rythmbox and firefox at the same time. Any hint why?

----------


## GepettoBR

> I have sound working, but I cannot have it working from rythmbox and firefox at the same time. Any hint why?


Unless you're running Kubuntu (which uses Phonon) your PulseAudio is either misconfigured or not being used. Psyke's guide might help you fix this issue.

----------


## Pipps

> *Configuring default soundcards / stopping multiple soundcards from switching*


Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## matmat07

> Unless you're running Kubuntu (which uses Phonon) your PulseAudio is either misconfigured or not being used. Psyke's guide might help you fix this issue.


I had kubuntu in the beggining, but I think I have deleted everything from kubuntu and I now use ubuntu. And that guide didn't solve the problem.

----------


## hollowhead

Ok LordRaiden (or anyone else), on my laptop I've got a weird problem since upgrading to intrepid.  Using some of the sound guides on the forums and help through launchpad after registering lack of sound as a bug after installing the generic kernel I have mostly got the sound working.  If my children log in under their user name everything works, system sounds, flash video sound (utube) and sound in DVDs.  If I'm logged in as me, the administrator user (but not as root), system sounds don't work nor flash video sound in firefox.  When I login I get a system sound in GDM then nothing more.  If I click the test button under preferences-> sound all the sounds work except capture.  There must be file in my children's home folder that I could copy and everything would work but try as I might I haven't been able to locate it.  We also have linux desktop as well, this was already using the generic kernel (for some reason) so the sound on videos and mp3s worked on upgrade.  But flash video and system sounds work for none of the five users......

----------


## Brian788

I have tried the about list and I have no problem detecting my audio card but for some reason it just doesnt emit volume. I am running it on my desktop with a p5q motherboard partitioned within windows. I am running a 5.1 surround sound with a digital coax input. Any suggestions??

----------


## libihero

i can't get my mic to work at all.  i think i have all the alsa stuff downloaded, but it still only gives me static when i try to record.

----------


## 4ebees

> Ok LordRaiden (or anyone else), on my laptop I've got a weird problem since upgrading to intrepid.  ...If my children log in under their user name everything works, system sounds, flash video sound (utube) and sound in DVDs.  If I'm logged in as me, the administrator user (but not as root), system sounds don't work nor flash video sound in firefox.  ......



Hi Hollowhead,

One thing to check is the groups that each member belongs to. 

In the administration section you can manage each user.

Check the groups each user belongs to and ensure each is a member of the 'audio' group. This should automagically occur, but in this case it may not have.

----------


## 4ebees

> i can't get my mic to work at all.  i think i have all the alsa stuff downloaded, but it still only gives me static when i try to record.


Hi libihero,

Some suggestions without knowing which Desktop environment you use...

Right click on the speaker icon and select the mixer controls. Make sure that the mic input does not have any red 'X's against it and the the volume is at a suitable level. 

Also <and we've all done this - LOL> check that the mic input cable is in the correct port for your sound card.

----------


## 4ebees

Hi Brian788




> I have tried the about list and I have no problem detecting my audio card but for some reason it just doesnt emit volume. I am running it on my desktop with a p5q motherboard partitioned within windows. I am running a 5.1 surround sound with a digital coax input. Any suggestions??


Per my comment above to libihero




> Right click on the speaker icon and select the mixer controls. Make sure that the mic input does not have any red 'X's against it and the the volume is at a suitable level.


Check that this is true for each of the audio options available.

Another thing you could do is open a terminal, type in:

alsamixer

This will give you an interface allowing you to check and modify all the sound elements.

See if any of the audio elements are muted or have the volume too low to hear.

----------


## hollowhead

Thanks 4ebees but it surely cannot be that since the sound works to an extent for everyone-just not fully.

----------


## libihero

I've already tried both, and it shows that the mic is on and not muted.  im using a laptop with a built in mic, so there is nothing for me to connect a wire to  :Sad:

----------


## dpursehouse

Hi.  Problems after following this guide to the letter, uninstalling and re-compiling alsa config etc (get to alsa driver compilation step 6)  I have a soundblaster Audigy, snd-emu10k1

output from @sudo make@ step is as follows:

mint@mint /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver $ sudo make
make dep
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/seq'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c/l3'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c/l3'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c/other'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c/other'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/i2c'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl4'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/opl4'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/pcsp'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/pcsp'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/vx'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/vx'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1816a'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1816a'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1848'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/ad1848'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/es1688'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/es1688'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/gus'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/gus'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/msnd'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/msnd'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/sb'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/wavefront'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/wavefront'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth/emux'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth/emux'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/synth'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/aw2'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/aw2'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs5535audio'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/cs5535audio'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/mixart'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/mixart'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/nm256'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/nm256'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/oxygen'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/oxygen'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/riptide'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/riptide'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/trident'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/trident'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/vx222'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/vx222'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/codecs'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/codecs'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/core'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/core'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/fabrics'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/fabrics'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus'
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'
make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa/soundbus'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/aoa'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/at32'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/at32'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/at91'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/at91'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/au1x'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/au1x'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/codecs'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/codecs'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/davinci'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/davinci'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/fsl'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/fsl'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/omap'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/omap'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/pxa'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/pxa'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/s3c24xx'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/s3c24xx'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/sh'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc/sh'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/soc'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/caiaq'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/caiaq'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/usb'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia/vx'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pcmcia'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/misc'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/misc'
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic SUBDIRS=/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver  CPP="gcc -E" CC="gcc" modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic'
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/hwdep.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sgbuf.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_native.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_lib.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_timer.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_misc.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/pcm_memory.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/rawmidi.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/timer.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/wrappers.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.o
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c: In function snd_request_other:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c:100: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.o
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.c: In function snd_card_register:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.c:568: warning: passing argument 5 of device_create makes pointer from integer without a cast
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/init.c:568: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory.o
  CC [M]  /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.o
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c: In function resize_info_buffer:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c:90: error: implicit declaration of function PAGE_ALIGN
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2
mint@mint /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver $ 


This sound card works in Fedora 10/9/8, and Ubuntu 8.10, 8.04, 7.10, 7.04.  Mint is first distro I have found that will not work with SB card.   :Sad: 

Any suggestions as to where to turn now?  (Back to Ubuntu, most likely!)

----------


## GepettoBR

Have you tried compiling the latest alsa-drivers from source? That might fix the problem.

----------


## ccheath

looks like this is the sound problems thread

XUBUNTU 8.10 on a Satellite A85 laptop (ATI IXP ac97 soundcard)

as far as i can tell the hardware was recognized.  the volume control panel widget works fine, but there's just not sound out of the pc speakers or the headphone jack

when i click the widget the xfce4-mixer app opens up and everything in there seems to work fine, just no sound still

under applications > system > services there are two audio settings management services 

first is the aumix (which was on after the install)
second is the (alsa-utils) wich was not on, but i have switched to for now)

i will edit this post with diagnostic info (dmesg, lspic, aplay) in a little bit

edit: i've attached some text files 

thanks for any help
chris

----------


## 4ebees

Hi Hollowhead. How did you go?

I'm afraid I'm a bit confused by your two posts. Your previous said:




> Ok LordRaiden (or anyone else), ...If my *children* [_my emphasis_]  log in under their user name everything works, system sounds, *flash video sound* [_my emphasis_] (utube) and sound in DVDs. 
> 
> In the next sentence you say that "...system sounds don't work nor flash video sound in firefox..." when you're logged in as you.


But then you say:




> But flash video and system sounds work for none of the five users...


Your last post says:




> Thanks 4ebees but it surely cannot be that since the *sound works to an extent for everyone*[_my emphasis_] -just not fully.


If things are not fully working, can you please check what you've written and let us know what is happening/not happening so we can help find a more specific solution.

Thanks.

...and yes, when sound doesn't work properly it is a complete PITA!

 :Smile:

----------


## dpursehouse

> Have you tried compiling the latest alsa-drivers from source? That might fix the problem.


Yeah, tried the latest and greatest, uninstalled as per the guide, then did a fresh compile and build - it's in the "make" that things start to go awry.  I'm going to try again after taking out soundblaster audigy and see if onboard sound will work.  From memory it's a standard intel based integrated chipset, so I guess that should work...  Love ubuntu, thought Mint was a step up in usability and eye-candy, but if I can't get sound, I'm straight back to Ub8-10   :Capital Razz:

----------


## ShadowGazer

Following the instructions in this thread, I get the following error after typing the following code:



```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
```

I get the following error:



```
 │ │ /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c:90: error: implicit              ▒
 │ declaration of function PAGE_ALIGN                                       ▒
 │ make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.o] Error 1           ▒
 │ make[4]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2                  ▒
 │ make[3]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2                ▒
 │ make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic'      ▒
 │ make[2]: *** [compile] Error 2                                             ▒
 │ make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                  ▒
 │ make[1]: *** [build-stamp] Error 2                                         ▒
 │ make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                  ▮
 │ make: *** [kdist_image] Error 2                                            ↓
 │
```

----------


## griffink

Hi All
I installed my Ubuntu 6.06 few days back and was not able to configure the soundcard .(the volume control icon showed hda intel and Sigmatel STAC9221 A2 as the two devices).
After installing gstreamer plugins the players Totem,Kaffeine seemed to run the songs but no sound appeared(song tracker moved). alsamixer cmd showed the levels as 100 for each. tried for different formats ogg,spx,wav,mp3.........

When i looke up for solution i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
And followed the steps 1 cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
                                         2 http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Docum...figuration.txt
                                         3 options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL
                                                    reboot

results 1 Codec: Sigmatel STAC9221 A2
                               2 searched my card in the Alsa txt and found this
                    STAC9220/9221
990 ref Reference board
991 3stack D945 3stack
992 5stack D945 5stack + SPDIF
993 intel-mac-v1 Intel Mac Type 1
994 intel-mac-v2 Intel Mac Type 2
995 intel-mac-v3 Intel Mac Type 3
996 intel-mac-v4 Intel Mac Type 4
997 intel-mac-v5 Intel Mac Type 5
998 macmini Intel Mac Mini (equivalent with type 3)
999 macbook Intel Mac Book (eq. type 5)
1000 macbook-pro-v1 Intel Mac Book Pro 1st generation (eq. type 3)
1001 macbook-pro Intel Mac Book Pro 2nd generation (eq. type 3)
1002 imac-intel Intel iMac (eq. type 2)
1003 imac-intel-20 Intel iMac (newer version) (eq. type 3)
1004 dell-d81 Dell (unknown)
1005 dell-d82 Dell (unknown)
1006 dell-m81 Dell (unknown)
1007 dell-m82 Dell XPS M121

                          3 As my Motherboard is Intel 945 I replaced MODEL with 3stack as asked in the
                                              help.ubuntu.com site

Now after reboot,---------------the volume control icon got red (blocked) and error appears as "No volume control gstreamer plugin/device found."
                            ---------------the aplay cmd shows
ALSA lib confmisc.c:672 :Sad: snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
ALSA lib conf.c:3493 :Sad: _snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
ALSA lib confmisc.c:392 :Sad: snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
ALSA lib conf.c:3493 :Sad: _snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such device
ALSA lib confmisc.c:1072 :Sad: snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
ALSA lib conf.c:3493 :Sad: _snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such device
ALSA lib conf.c:3962 :Sad: snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
ALSA lib pcm.c:2102 :Sad: snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
aplay: main:544: audio open error: No such device
                       ---------------------the cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec shows no such directory.
                     ---------------Totem on playing starts with error as could not establish connxn with sound server.

The result of $ lspci -v
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/P Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 945G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
        Memory at fea80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]
        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at fea40000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
        Memory at fea38000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 185
        I/O ports at d880 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169
        I/O ports at d480 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 193
        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 185
        Memory at fea37c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32
        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
        Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controllers cc=IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at d080 [size=8]
        I/O ports at d000 [size=4]
        I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]
        I/O ports at c880 [size=4]
        I/O ports at c800 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10
        I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

0000:01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 8139
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 201
        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]
        Memory at febffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

templar@templar-desktop:~$ lspci -v
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/P Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 945G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
        Memory at fea80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]
        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at fea40000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
        Memory at fea38000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 185
        I/O ports at d880 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169
        I/O ports at d480 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 193
        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 185
        Memory at fea37c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32
        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
        Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at <unassigned>
        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controllers cc=IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at d080 [size=8]
        I/O ports at d000 [size=4]
        I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]
        I/O ports at c880 [size=4]
        I/O ports at c800 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 2633
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10
        I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

0000:01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 8139
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 201
        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]
        Memory at febffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>

------------------------RESULT of sudo lsmod
Module Size Used by
snd_opl3_lib 10624 0
snd_hwdep 9376 1 snd_opl3_lib
snd_sb16_dsp 11520 0
snd_sb_common 15616 1 snd_sb16_dsp
snd_mpu401_uart 7808 0
snd_rawmidi 25504 1 snd_mpu401_uart
snd_seq_device 8716 2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi
rfcomm 40216 0
l2cap 26372 5 rfcomm
bluetooth 50020 4 rfcomm,l2cap
ipt_limit 2432 0
ip_nat_irc 2688 0
ip_nat_ftp 3328 0
iptable_nat 7812 0
iptable_mangle 2944 0
ipt_LOG 6912 0
ipt_MASQUERADE 3456 0
ip_nat 19628 4 ip_nat_irc,ip_nat_ftp,iptable_nat,ipt_MASQUERADEip  t_TOS 2560 0
ipt_REJECT 5632 0
ip_conntrack_irc 6768 1 ip_nat_irc
ip_conntrack_ftp 7792 1 ip_nat_ftp
ipt_state 2048 0
ip_conntrack 51500 8 ip_nat_irc,ip_nat_ftp,iptable_nat,ipt_MASQUERADE,i  p_nat,ip_conntrack_irc,ip_conntrack_ftp,ipt_state
nfnetlink 6552 2 ip_nat,ip_conntrack
ppdev 9220 0
speedstep_lib 4484 0
cpufreq_userspace 4696 0
cpufreq_stats 5636 0
freq_table 4740 1 cpufreq_stats
cpufreq_powersave 1920 0
cpufreq_ondemand 6428 0
cpufreq_conservative 7332 0
video 16260 0
tc1100_wmi 6916 0
sony_acpi 5644 0
pcc_acpi 12416 0
hotkey 11556 0
dev_acpi 11140 0
container 4608 0
button 6672 0
acpi_sbs 19980 0
battery 9988 1 acpi_sbs
ac 5252 1 acpi_sbs
i2c_acpi_ec 5120 1 acpi_sbs
i2c_core 21904 1 i2c_acpi_ec
ipt_TCPMSS 4608 0
ipt_tcpmss 2432 0
iptable_filter 3072 0
ip_tables 22400 11 ipt_limit,iptable_nat,iptable_mangle,ipt_LOG,ipt_M  ASQUERADE,ipt_TOS,ipt_REJECT,ipt_state,ipt_TCPMSS,  ipt_tcpmss,iptable_filter
pppoe 14400 2
pppox 3720 1 pppoe
ipv6 266112 8
ppp_generic 30100 6 pppoe,pppox
slhc 7424 1 ppp_generic
af_packet 22920 2
nls_utf8 2176 1
ntfs 103536 1
nls_iso8859_1 4224 4
nls_cp437 5888 4
vfat 13440 4
fat 53020 1 vfat
dm_mod 59192 1
md_mod 72532 0
lp 11844 0
tsdev 8000 0
8139cp 22528 0
8139too 26880 0
mii 5888 2 8139cp,8139too
parport_pc 35780 1
parport 36296 3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc
pcspkr 2180 0
psmouse 36100 0
serio_raw 7300 0
rtc 13492 0
intel_agp 22940 1
agpgart 34888 1 intel_agp
snd_hda_codec 157616 0
snd_pcm_oss 53664 0
snd_mixer_oss 18688 1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm 89864 3 snd_sb16_dsp,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_timer 25220 2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm
snd 55268 12 snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_sb16_dsp,snd_sb_common,  snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hda  _codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
soundcore 10208 1 snd
snd_page_alloc 11272 1 snd_pcm
sg 37920 0
evdev 9856 1
ext3 135944 1
jbd 58772 1 ext3
ide_generic 1536 0
ehci_hcd 34184 0
uhci_hcd 33808 0
usbcore 130820 3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
sd_mod 19984 8
ata_piix 11012 14
libata 78992 1 ata_piix
scsi_mod 139496 3 sg,sd_mod,libata
ide_cd 33028 0
cdrom 38560 1 ide_cd
piix 11012 1
generic 5124 0
thermal 13576 0
processor 23360 1 thermal
fan 4868 0
capability 5000 0
commoncap 7296 1 capability
vga16fb 13704 1
vgastate 10368 1 vga16fb
fbcon 42784 72
tileblit 2816 1 fbcon
font 8320 1 fbcon
bitblit 6272 1 fbcon
softcursor 2304 1 bitblit

  Please reply with a solution...........

----------


## redenex

This is a thread  I just posted,would anyone be able to guide me what is wrong?

----------


## 4partee

gelmjw@voyager:~/Videos/tcof$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
gelmjw@voyager:~/Videos/tcof$ alsamixer
*** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
gelmjw@voyager:~/Videos/tcof$ 
^^^^^^^ PROBLEM  ^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## aviynw

There is a significant error in this guide.  When adding multiple users to the audio group there should be a comma separating users, not a colon.  It should read 

```
audio:x:29:user1,user2
```

 not 

```
audio:x:29:user1:user2
```

 as written in the guide.  It's a simple mistake but it caused me a lot of aggravation.
thanks for this great guide!

you should also link to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 and any other guides I may have missed.

----------


## jhenager

My sound did work originally, but at some point the startup sounds were replaced by some odd, scratchy, static-y sounds. I fiddled with it for a long time until I read this on another forum:

CRACKLING SOUND

NOTE: that we have been seeing PCM channels becoming muted during updates without user intervention so it is worth checking your Alsa PCM mixer level if you are suddenly getting crackling sound when sound is supposed to be being produced.

In terminal type the command below and check your PCM mixer level:

alsamixer -Dhw 
**************************************************  ******************
After running that command, I saw the PCM mixer level was zero. I went into Applications>Sound and Video and ran ALSA Mixer, and adjusted the PCM volume up. Bingo.
Hope it is as easy for all of you.

----------


## Rohan Kapoor

> My sound did work originally, but at some point the startup sounds were replaced by some odd, scratchy, static-y sounds. I fiddled with it for a long time until I read this on another forum:
> 
> CRACKLING SOUND
> 
> NOTE: that we have been seeing PCM channels becoming muted during updates without user intervention so it is worth checking your Alsa PCM mixer level if you are suddenly getting crackling sound when sound is supposed to be being produced.
> 
> In terminal type the command below and check your PCM mixer level:
> 
> alsamixer -Dhw 
> ...


YOU ARE THE MAN!!! My sound had been dead after a massive update (more than 200) and I was getting pissed off (really pissed off), I read this post and it solved my problems.

Thanks so much!

----------


## snuwoods

I posted a thread about it, but didn't get any response.
I'm running an XFi, but the microphone is somehow tied to the pulseaudio capture.  So what happens is when I want to use my mic, I have to listen to myself.  The capture is essentially tied to the playback.

----------


## HousieMousie2

Just a bit of strangeness here...



```
cat /proc/asound/modules
 0 <NULL>
```

Sound card works, though the volume is a little low, not what I am used to, but perhaps that is a difference between Creative Labs and ASUS? maybe?

Aside from that, I get all the right answers from the console... at least I think I do. lol



```
aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: AV200 [Asus AV200], device 0: Analog [Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: AV200 [Asus AV200], device 1: Digital [Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```



```
modinfo soundcore
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko
alias:          char-major-14-*
license:        GPL
author:         Alan Cox
description:    Core sound module
srcversion:     548AA54AF08207316C104F8
depends:
vermagic:       2.6.24-23-generic SMP mod_unload 586
```



```
arecord -l
**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
card 0: AV200 [Asus AV200], device 0: Analog [Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: AV200 [Asus AV200], device 1: Digital [Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Showing last two entries only:


```
lspci -v | less
0b:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX8112 x1 Lane PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge (rev aa) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=0b, secondary=0c, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=64
        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

0c:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82b7
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```

Also added snd-virtuoso to /etc/modules.

Like I said, the card works, just a bit of strangeness.

Cheers!

----------


## fieroboom

Hey guys, I apologize if this solution has been posted already, but I just wanted to jot it down, and didn't have time to read all 11 pages...
Fresh install of Ibex + Xfce, after an update, my sound controls stopped working (in the panel, and in all apps). The volume icon was in the upper right, but clicking on it produced a control window with nothing in it.
Here is the low-down on my H/W:


```
root@paul-desktop:~# lspci -vv
00:10.2 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 8213                                 
        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx- 
        Latency: 0 (500ns min, 1250ns max)                                                                   
        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 23                                                                    
        Region 0: I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]                                                               
        Region 1: I/O ports at d800 [size=256]                                                               
        Region 2: Memory at fe02c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                                    
        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2                                                        
                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)                   
                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-                                                  
        Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH                                                                      
        Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0
```

Of course, first thing I did was try to load alsamixer:


```
root@paul-desktop:~# alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

So next I verified all the right modules were loaded:


```
root@paul-desktop:~# lsmod|grep snd
snd_intel8x0           37532  0
snd_ac97_codec        111652  1 snd_intel8x0
ac97_bus                9856  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm_oss            46848  0
snd_mixer_oss          22784  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                83204  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_dummy          10884  0
snd_seq_oss            38528  0
snd_seq_midi           14336  0
snd_rawmidi            29824  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event     15232  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                57776  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              29960  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device         15116  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
snd                    63268  10 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
soundcore              15328  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         16136  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
```

All looked well, so I was kinda stumped. So next checked the alsamixer man pages and saw this:


```
OPTIONS
       -h, -help
              Help: show available flags.

       -c <card number or identification>
              Select the soundcard to use, if you have more than one. Cards are numbered from 0 (the default).
```

Since I know my card's there, and my OS knows it's there (after all, it did load the drivers), I decided to try running alsamixer again, but specify the card number:


```
root@paul-desktop:~# alsamixer -c 0
```

I started with 0 (zero), and voila, alsamixer loaded up with the correct card identified in the upper left... So obviously, there's a screwed up config file _somewhere_... Next order of business was to check /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf for any weirdness. Didn't see anything weird, but I did notice this:


```
# pre-load the configuration files

@hooks [
        {
                func load
                files [
                        "/usr/share/alsa/pulse.conf"
                        "/usr/share/alsa/bluetooth.conf"
                        "/etc/asound.conf"
                        "~/.asoundrc"
                ]
                errors false
        }
]
```

The pulse & bluetooth files are irrelevant to my situation, and /etc/asound.conf doesn't exist... So I checked out .asoundrc in my home dir...


```
root@paul-desktop:~# cat .asoundrc
# ALSA library configuration file

# Include settings that are under the control of asoundconf(1).
# (To disable these settings, comment out this line.)
</home/paul/.asoundrc.asoundconf>
```

Of course, leading me onto another trail:



```
root@paul-desktop:~# cat .asoundrc.asoundconf 
# ALSA library configuration file managed by asoundconf(1).
#                                                          
# MANUAL CHANGES TO THIS FILE WILL BE OVERWRITTEN!         
#                                                          
# Manual changes to the ALSA library configuration should be implemented
# by editing the ~/.asoundrc file, not by editing this file.            
!defaults.pcm.card Audigy                                               
defaults.ctl.card Audigy                                                
defaults.pcm.device 0                                                   
defaults.pcm.subdevice -1
```

Huh? My card's not an Audigy!! So, a quick look at the man pages on asoundconf lead me to run this command:


```
paul@paul-desktop:~$ asoundconf set-default-card 0
```

(note that I did not run this command with sudo rights...)
Ah, much better!  :Very Happy: 



```
root@paul-desktop:~# cat .asoundrc.asoundconf 
# ALSA library configuration file managed by asoundconf(1).
#                                                          
# MANUAL CHANGES TO THIS FILE WILL BE OVERWRITTEN!         
#                                                          
# Manual changes to the ALSA library configuration should be implemented
# by editing the ~/.asoundrc file, not by editing this file.            
!defaults.pcm.card 0                                                    
defaults.ctl.card 0                                                     
defaults.pcm.device 0                                                   
defaults.pcm.subdevice -1
```

Note that the default device is no longer Audigy, but device 0, as it should be. All that was left to do was right click on the speaker icon in the upper right, and set the default device to ICH #0, and everything is once again b-e-a-utiful!
Hope this helps someone.
 :Very Happy: 
-Paul

----------


## zami

On adding the current user to the audio group -

when I do
grep 'audio' /etc/group

I see
audio:x:29:pulse

there isn't a user named pulse on this computer - is this refering to pulse audio?  (Which after a purge and reinstall, why would pulse be indicated at all?)

and when I 
sudo nano /etc/group

I don't have a line with 'audio' in it at all - should I add one, and if so what should it read?

-zami

::UPDATE::
Mucking about in that file was unnecessary.  I have a soundcard with over 20 channels (for some inconceivable reason), that Ubuntu was detecting just fine, I just had to try, try, try again with all the volume control settings.  All the wrong channels start off muted - that sort of nonsense.

-zami

----------


## lafollette8

At last, my pc is playing music! Thankyou, thankyou. The drivers were there all the time... :Guitar:

----------


## ricey155

id like to say great thread - much appreciated help and guidance 

many thanks  :Razz:

----------


## asuastrophysics

> Check to see if the ALSA driver for your sound card exists. Go to http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ and search for your sound card (chipset) manufacturer in the dropdown box.


??? what dropdown box? i see no such thing

and sudo modprobe snd doesnt list anything

i guess to fix sound i'm gonna have to reinstall the OS for the 10th time

----------


## ilcontegis

Hi guys,
I finally trashed vista from my pc (sonva vaio tt50B) it was too slow.
Now I am having some minor issues. One of them I would like to solve it.
It is the integrated mic. I cannot use it.
Moreover if I connect the headphone I still hear the sound from the speakers. I tried all the guides in the net....no changes.
as I have HDA intel sound card i followed the wiki on the alsa website but t does not work.


```
teo@teo:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
Codec: Realtek ALC889
Codec: Intel G45 DEVCTG
```

Why I have 2?


```
teo@teo:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)
00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)
00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
0b:04.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)
0b:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)
0b:04.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)
0b:04.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)
```

As i did not find my model I added


```
options snd-hda-intel model=vaio
```

when I gave this command 

```
teo@teo:~$ sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
```



```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
	Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9047
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
	Memory at daa20000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
```

Audio is working without problems is the internal mic that does not work



```
teo@teo:~$ amixer 
Simple mixer control 'Master',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined
  Playback channels: Mono
  Limits: Playback 0 - 64
  Mono: Playback 52 [81%] [-12.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 64
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 45 [70%] [-17.00dB] [on]
  Front Right: Playback 45 [70%] [-17.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'PCM',0
  Capabilities: pvolume
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 255
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]
  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]
Simple mixer control 'Front',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 64
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 52 [81%] [-10.00dB] [on]
  Front Right: Playback 52 [81%] [-10.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Front Mic',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 31
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 21 [68%] [-3.00dB] [on]
  Front Right: Playback 21 [68%] [-3.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Front Mic Boost',0
  Capabilities: volume
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: 0 - 3
  Front Left: 1 [33%]
  Front Right: 1 [33%]
Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0
  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined
  Playback channels: Mono
  Mono: Playback [on]
Simple mixer control 'Capture',0
  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch
  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Capture 0 - 46
  Front Left: Capture 41 [89%] [25.00dB] [on]
  Front Right: Capture 41 [89%] [25.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Capture',1
  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch
  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Capture 0 - 46
  Front Left: Capture 46 [100%] [30.00dB] [on]
  Front Right: Capture 46 [100%] [30.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Digital',0
  Capabilities: cvolume
  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Capture 0 - 120
  Front Left: Capture 110 [92%] [25.00dB]
  Front Right: Capture 110 [92%] [25.00dB]
Simple mixer control 'Input Source',0
  Capabilities: cenum
  Items: 'Front Mic'
  Item0: 'Front Mic'
Simple mixer control 'Input Source',1
  Capabilities: cenum
  Items: 'Front Mic'
  Item0: 'Front Mic'
```

If you can help me it will be nice, I don't know anymore what to do

Thank you

----------


## Captain_Glen

I can't find the drop down box in step 3 and so I don't know what to chose when I type modprobe snd-

----------


## siddharth_moghe

@ilcontegis

when you use alsamixer ( type alsamixer in the console ) you should be seeing a "headphone jack sense" tab which is toggled by pressing the "m" switch. For that matter, any of the settings in alsamixer are toggled by it. :Guitar:  :Whistle: 

One this is done, it will not play through the speaker and the headphone, it will play through either the speaker or the headphone

i have no answers to the hda sound card though. i am happy with my ac97  :LOL:

----------


## Julian David Pitt

After a very recent kernel update, (still says 2.6.27.11 though) I have no sound again. I had only just got it working but that is beside the point. I have been following this guide and have reached the point where it says to post a new thread in this thread? 


```
julian@Hardy:~$ aplay -l                                                 
aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...                           
julian@Hardy:~$ lspci -v                                                 


00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)                                                
        Subsystem: IBM Device 0222                                       
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 5                                      
        I/O ports at 1c00 [disabled] [size=256]                          
        I/O ports at 18c0 [disabled] [size=64]                           
        Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0                                     


julian@Hardy:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
FATAL: Module snd_ not found.     
julian@Hardy:~$ sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                               
FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                          
julian@Hardy:~$ sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils                                                                 
Reading package lists... Done                                            
Building dependency tree                                                 
Reading state information... Done                                        
The following packages will be REMOVED                                   
  alsa-base* alsa-utils* fast-user-switch-applet* gdm*                   
  gdm-guest-session* linux-sound-base*                                   
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 6 to remove and 0 not upgraded.           
After this operation, 22.6MB disk space will be freed.                   
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y                                         
(Reading database ... 208486 files and directories currently installed.) 
Removing alsa-base ...                                                   
Purging configuration files for alsa-base ...                            
Remaking /dev/sndstat.                                                   
Removing fast-user-switch-applet ...                                     
Purging configuration files for fast-user-switch-applet ...              
Removing gdm-guest-session ...                                           
Purging configuration files for gdm-guest-session ...                    
Removing gdm ...                                                         
Please be sure to run "dpkg-reconfigure kdm".                            
Purging configuration files for gdm ...                                  
Removing user `gdm' ...                                                  
Warning: group `gdm' has no more members.                                
Done.                                                                    
Removing alsa-utils ...                                                  
Purging configuration files for alsa-utils ...                           
Removing linux-sound-base ...                                            
Purging configuration files for linux-sound-base ...                     
Processing triggers for menu ...                                         
Processing triggers for man-db ...                                       
julian@Hardy:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils                                                                        
Reading package lists... Done                                            
Building dependency tree                                                 
Reading state information... Done                                        
The following NEW packages will be installed                             
  alsa-base alsa-utils linux-sound-base                                  
0 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.           
Need to get 0B/1306kB of archives.                                       
After this operation, 2462kB of additional disk space will be used.      
Preconfiguring packages ...                                              
Selecting previously deselected package linux-sound-base.                
(Reading database ... 207957 files and directories currently installed.) 
Unpacking linux-sound-base (from .../linux-sound-base_1.0.17.dfsg-2ubuntu1_all.deb) ...                                                           
Selecting previously deselected package alsa-base.                       
Unpacking alsa-base (from .../alsa-base_1.0.17.dfsg-2ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package alsa-utils.                      
Unpacking alsa-utils (from .../alsa-utils_1.0.17-0ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...  
Processing triggers for man-db ...                                       
Processing triggers for menu ...                                         
Setting up linux-sound-base (1.0.17.dfsg-2ubuntu1) ...                   

Setting up alsa-base (1.0.17.dfsg-2ubuntu1) ...

Setting up alsa-utils (1.0.17-0ubuntu3) ...

Processing triggers for menu ...
julian@Hardy:~$ sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
Reading package lists... Done                          
Building dependency tree                               
Reading state information... Done                      
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:                                                                   
  libdirectfb-extra libsplashy1                                          
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.                                 
The following extra packages will be installed:                          
  fast-user-switch-applet gdm-guest-session usplash                      
  usplash-theme-ubuntu                                                   
Suggested packages:                                                      
  xnest uswsusp gdm-themes                                               
The following packages will be REMOVED                                   
  splashy splashy-themes                                                 
The following NEW packages will be installed                             
  fast-user-switch-applet gdm gdm-guest-session ubuntu-desktop usplash   
  usplash-theme-ubuntu                                                   
0 upgraded, 6 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.           
Need to get 789kB/2795kB of archives.                                    
After this operation, 16.5MB of additional disk space will be used.      
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y                                         
Get: 1 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main fast-user-switch-applet 2.24.0-0ubuntu6.2~ppa1 [679kB]                                              
Get: 2 http://ubuntu.positive-internet.com intrepid/main usplash 0.5.25 [29.3kB]                                                                  
Get: 3 http://ubuntu.positive-internet.com intrepid/main usplash-theme-ubuntu 0.19 [80.6kB]                                                       
Fetched 789kB in 3s (227kB/s)                                            
Preconfiguring packages ...                                              
(Reading database ... 208058 files and directories currently installed.) 
Removing splashy-themes ...                                              
Removing splashy ...                                                     
update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)                   
Processing triggers for man-db ...                                       
Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...                              
update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic          
Selecting previously deselected package gdm.                             
(Reading database ... 208014 files and directories currently installed.) 
Unpacking gdm (from .../gdm_2.20.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...                
Selecting previously deselected package fast-user-switch-applet.         
Unpacking fast-user-switch-applet (from .../fast-user-switch-applet_2.24.0-0ubuntu6.2~ppa1_i386.deb) ...                                          
Selecting previously deselected package gdm-guest-session.               
Unpacking gdm-guest-session (from .../gdm-guest-session_0.6.1_all.deb) ...                                                                        
Selecting previously deselected package usplash.                         
Unpacking usplash (from .../usplash_0.5.25_i386.deb) ...                 
Selecting previously deselected package usplash-theme-ubuntu.            
Unpacking usplash-theme-ubuntu (from .../usplash-theme-ubuntu_0.19_i386.deb) ...                                                                  
Selecting previously deselected package ubuntu-desktop.                  
Unpacking ubuntu-desktop (from .../ubuntu-desktop_1.124_i386.deb) ...    
Processing triggers for man-db ...                                       
Processing triggers for menu ...                                         
Setting up gdm (2.20.8-0ubuntu3) ...                                     
Adding group `gdm' (GID 118) ...                                         
Done.                                                                    
Warning: The home dir /var/lib/gdm you specified already exists.         
Adding system user `gdm' (UID 108) ...                                   
Adding new user `gdm' (UID 108) with group `gdm' ...                     
The home directory `/var/lib/gdm' already exists.  Not copying from `/etc/skel'.                                                                  
adduser: Warning: The home directory `/var/lib/gdm' does not belong to the user you are currently creating.                                       
usermod: no changes                                                      
usermod: no changes                                                      
usermod: no changes                                                      
Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...* Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.                                
.                                                                        

Setting up fast-user-switch-applet (2.24.0-0ubuntu6.2~ppa1) ...

Setting up gdm-guest-session (0.6.1) ...
Setting up usplash (0.5.25) ...         
update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)

Setting up usplash-theme-ubuntu (0.19) ...
update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)

Setting up ubuntu-desktop (1.124) ...
Processing triggers for menu ...     
Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic
julian@Hardy:~$ aplay -l                                       
aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...                 
julian@Hardy:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source                                       
Reading package lists... Done                                            
Building dependency tree                                                 
Reading state information... Done                                        
build-essential is already the newest version.                           
linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic is already the newest version.           
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:                                                                   
  libdirectfb-extra libsplashy1                                          
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.                                 
The following extra packages will be installed:                          
  debconf-utils kernel-package                                           
Suggested packages:                                                      
  docbook-utils libdb3-dev linux-source kernel-source                    
The following NEW packages will be installed                             
  alsa-source debconf-utils kernel-package module-assistant              
0 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.           
Need to get 3748kB of archives.                                          
After this operation, 6124kB of additional disk space will be used.      
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y                                         
Get: 1 http://ubuntu.positive-internet.com intrepid/main debconf-utils 1.5.23ubuntu2 [31.5kB]                                                     
Get: 2 http://ubuntu.positive-internet.com intrepid/universe alsa-source 1.0.17.dfsg-2ubuntu1 [3106kB]                                            
Get: 3 http://ubuntu.positive-internet.com intrepid/main kernel-package 11.001-0.1 [510kB]                                                        
Get: 4 http://ubuntu.positive-internet.com intrepid/universe module-assistant 0.10.11ubuntu1 [100kB]                                              
Fetched 3748kB in 14s (252kB/s)                                          
Preconfiguring packages ...                                              
Selecting previously deselected package debconf-utils.                   
(Reading database ... 208463 files and directories currently installed.) 
Unpacking debconf-utils (from .../debconf-utils_1.5.23ubuntu2_all.deb) ...                                                                        
Selecting previously deselected package alsa-source.                     
Unpacking alsa-source (from .../alsa-source_1.0.17.dfsg-2ubuntu1_all.deb) ...                                                                     
Selecting previously deselected package kernel-package.                  
Unpacking kernel-package (from .../kernel-package_11.001-0.1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package module-assistant.                
Unpacking module-assistant (from .../module-assistant_0.10.11ubuntu1_all.deb) ...                                                                 
Processing triggers for man-db ...                                       
Setting up debconf-utils (1.5.23ubuntu2) ...                             

Setting up alsa-source (1.0.17.dfsg-2ubuntu1) ...

Setting up kernel-package (11.001-0.1) ...
Setting up module-assistant (0.10.11ubuntu1) ...
julian@Hardy:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
julian@Hardy:~$ sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source

                                                                      
                                                                         
                                                                         
┌───────────────────Updating cached package data──────────────────────┐  
│ alsa-source                                                         │  
│                                                                     │  
│                                                                     │  
│  ┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐  │  
│  │                             100%                              │  │  
│  └───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘  │  
└─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘  
                                                                         
                                                                         
                                                                         
                                                                         
                                                                         
Updated infos about 1 packages                                           
Getting source for kernel version: 2.6.27-11-generic                     
Kernel headers available in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic     
Creating symlink...                                                      
apt-get install build-essential                                          
Reading package lists... Done                                            
Building dependency tree                                                 
Reading state information... Done                                        
build-essential is already the newest version.                           
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:                                                                   
  libdirectfb-extra libsplashy1                                          
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.                                 
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.           

Done!
unpack 
Extracting the package tarball, /usr/src/alsa-driver.tar.bz2, please wait...                                                                      
"/usr/share/modass/packages/default.sh" build KVERS=2.6.27-11-generic KSRC=/usr/src/linux KDREV=2.6.27-11.31 kdist_image                          

┌───────────Building alsa-source, step 1, please wait...──────────────┐  
│                                                                     │  
│                                                                     │  
│                                                                     │  
│                                                                     │  
│                                                                     │  
│                                                                     │  
│                                                                     │  
│                                                                     │  
│                                                                     │  
│                                                                     │  
│  ┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐  │  
│  │                               0%                              │  │  
│  └───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘  │  
└─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

I received an error during the the alsa source build, it occurred during the graphical part of the process but not sure which one, but no info given. I should point out that I have deleted any unnecessary items in the code above, ie not related to the sound card. Any help is much appreciated.

----------


## leandromartinez98

I don't know if this was already sad in the many posts before this one, but in my case I got the "aplay -l... No sound card found", but the problem
occurred because my user did not belong to the "audio" group.

Adding my username to the audio group (in /etc/group) and login in back
solved the problem. 

Actually this problem occurred after a lot of tinkering I did following
other guides to solve other sound issues, so it is not a default problem
in my Intrepid instalation.

----------


## Julian David Pitt

Thanks for replying. I have checked /etc/group and this is what it says for me:


```
audio:x:29:julian,pulse
```

Your thoughts are appreciated my friend.

----------


## leandromartinez98

> Thanks for replying. I have checked /etc/group and this is what it says for me:
> 
> 
> ```
> audio:x:29:julian,pulse
> ```
> 
> Your thoughts are appreciated my friend.


It is the way it should be.

----------


## Julian David Pitt

> It is the way it should be.


Thanks very much but where do I go now?

----------


## leandromartinez98

> Thanks very much but where do I go now?


I have no idea. That solved part of the problems I was having. But the sound on this machine I was trying to fix is still a mess.

----------


## Ian Clark

```
sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=intel8x0 --with-oss=yes
```

returns


```
sudo: ./configure: command not found
```

What to do from here?

utils_alsa-info.sh output file (debug file) here.

----------


## Ian Clark

Paul: I'm in the same boat as you were, so I really want to do your fix.  Problem is here:



> I verified all the right modules were loaded:
> [code]root@paul-desktop:~# lsmod|grep snd
> snd_intel8x0           37532  0
> snd_ac97_codec        111652  1 snd_intel8x0...


I got nothing:


```
user@user-desktop:/usr/src$ sudo lsmod|grep snd
user@user-desktop:/usr/src$ 
user@user-desktop:/usr/src$ cd /
user@user-desktop:/$ sudo lsmod|grep snd
user@user-desktop:/$
```

How should I do this step?  Thanks!

[my alsa debug file]

----------


## Ian Clark

> Thanks for replying. I have checked /etc/group and this is what it says for me:
> 
> 
> ```
> audio:x:29:julian,pulse
> ```
> 
> Your thoughts are appreciated my friend.


My /etc/group file is blank.  Is this weird or what?

----------


## giddensdb

i have no sound in ubuntu 8.10.  i followed the solution guide and got these errors
'




/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/mm.h: In function lowmem_page_address:
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/mm.h:590: warning: implicit declaration of function __page_to_pfn
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/mm.h:590: error: CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSETUL undeclared (first use in this function)
In file included from /home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h:714,
                 from memalloc.inc:13,
                 from memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:39:3: error: #error Invalid value of HZ.
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
In file included from memalloc.inc:13,
                 from memalloc.c:1:
/home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h: At top level:
/home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h:718: error: static declaration of jiffies_to_msecs follows non-static declaration
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:286: error: previous declaration of jiffies_to_msecs was here
In file included from memalloc.inc:13,
                 from memalloc.c:1:
/home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h:721:31: error: division by zero in #if
/home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h: In function jiffies_to_msecs:
/home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h:726: error: CONFIG_HZ undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h: At top level:
/home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h:737: error: static declaration of msecs_to_jiffies follows non-static declaration
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic/include/linux/jiffies.h:288: error: previous declaration of msecs_to_jiffies was here
/home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h:742:31: error: division by zero in #if
/home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h: In function msecs_to_jiffies:
/home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/include/adriver.h:747: error: CONFIG_HZ undeclared (first use in this function)
memalloc.c: In function snd_malloc_pages:
memalloc.c:268: error: CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSETUL undeclared (first use in this function)
memalloc.c:268: warning: passing argument 1 of mark_pages makes pointer from integer without a cast
memalloc.c: In function snd_free_pages:
memalloc.c:289: error: CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSETUL undeclared (first use in this function)
memalloc.c:289: warning: passing argument 1 of unmark_pages makes pointer from integer without a cast
memalloc.c: In function snd_malloc_dev_pages:
memalloc.c:315: error: CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSETUL undeclared (first use in this function)
memalloc.c:315: warning: passing argument 1 of mark_pages makes pointer from integer without a cast
memalloc.c: In function snd_free_dev_pages:
memalloc.c:332: error: CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSETUL undeclared (first use in this function)
memalloc.c:332: warning: passing argument 1 of unmark_pages makes pointer from integer without a cast
make[1]: *** [memalloc.o] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/acore'
make: *** [compile] Error 1
broc@broc-laptop:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2$ sudo make install
rm -f /lib/modules/0.0.0/misc/snd*.*o /lib/modules/0.0.0/misc/persist.o /lib/modules/0.0.0/misc/isapnp.o
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/acore'
mkdir -p /lib/modules/0.0.0/misc
cp snd-page-alloc.o snd-pcm.o snd-timer.o snd.o /lib/modules/0.0.0/misc
cp: cannot stat `snd-page-alloc.o': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-pcm.o': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-timer.o': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd.o': No such file or directory
make[1]: *** [_modinst__] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/broc/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2/acore'
make: *** [install-modules] Error 1
broc@broc-laptop:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2$ 


broc@broc-laptop:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...
broc@broc-laptop:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc2$ lspci -v

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
	Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0184
	Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
	Memory at f0500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

----------


## Julian David Pitt

[QUOTE=Ian Clark;7092210]

```
sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=intel8x0 --with-oss=yes
```

returns


```
sudo: ./configure: command not found
```

Hi Ian
I get exactly the same from both commands, where to now?

----------


## Ian Clark

Anyone running into this bug with the 180 modaliases update causing 173 and 177 to be removed (perhaps affecting those using the intel8x0 or ice1427 modules) will not be able to compile those modules as per this "Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide".

----------


## Ian Clark

[QUOTE=Julian David Pitt;7102199]


> ```
> sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=intel8x0 --with-oss=yes
> ```
> 
> returns
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo: ./configure: command not found
> ...


Yo Julian it looks like there should be a file named "configure" in some directory, and that "./" would run it.  I guess the question is what where should we be in the file system when we run this code.

----------


## Julian David Pitt

HI Ian
I have managed to restore my sound now thanks. I merely changed my software sources to include "proposed updates" which allowed me to install a newer kernel. I was then able to find the sound card and set up up correctly. Thanks for your help.

----------


## Ian Clark

That's an idea.  I'll give it a whirl.  If that doesn't work, I'll upgrade to Jaunty or downgrade to Hardy.  Glad your sound is back!

edit: Julian's fix confirmed.  I now have sound - yay!

----------


## mavar

Hi,

I find that if the Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack is enabled, I don't get any audio. If this is disabled, then analog audio works. I don't even have to restart the machine or logout/login or anything to see this. 

Select the checkbox, sound stops working. Unselect, sound starts working right away.

I have an Audigy 2ZS and Logitech Z5500s. I have been on Hardy all this while, 'cos Intrepid was giving me a lot of sound related issues.

Any ideas on what I can try to do ?  I would really like to get AC3 audio going to my speakers directly through S/PDIF.

Thanks.

Bharat Varma

----------


## Sexy Volcano

thanxs for the help i figured out my problem =)

----------


## shouthesilence

hey, 
im running an older dell desktop with an audigy 2 zs card, i had no sound even after completing all of the steps in the tutorial only to find out that the speakers worked when i put them in the headphone jack rather than the sound card itself. really weird, but i have sound from my media player but still cant get any sound from the internet, such as youtube, myspace, etc. any idea why this is?

----------


## Winglessss

Hey Ian I have the same problem as you no ./configure file found.  Trying Julian's fix now  to see if it works for me fingers crossed!  I've been out of sound for 2 days.  rebooting now

----------


## Winglessss

ok cool I just followed the instructions better and now looks like everything installed correctly but now it says

Setting up alsa-modules-2.6.28-11-generic (1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu8+2.6.28-11.42) ...
You should now stop all applications using sound devices 
and reload all ALSA sound modules.

How do I do this?  I have no apps running needing sound.  SO I tried this  and get the following error.

neo@thematrix:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
FATAL: Module snd_ not found.

What do I do now?

----------


## Winglessss

Sorry I wasn't very clear about my last post but this is the command I tried and results any help would be greatly appreciated this is one of my first posts very noob here when it comes to Ubuntu.  




neo@thematrix:~$ sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source

Updated infos about 1 packages
Getting source for kernel version: 2.6.28-11-generic
Kernel headers available in /usr/src/linux
Creating symlink...
Couldn't create the /usr/src/linux symlink!
apt-get install build-essential 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
build-essential is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.

Done!
unpack 
Extracting the package tarball, /usr/src/alsa-driver.tar.bz2, please wait...
Target package file 
/usr/src/alsa-modules-2.6.28-11-generic_1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu8+2.6.28-11.42_i386.
deb already exists, not rebuilding!
(however, you could use the -f switch to ignore it)
dpkg -Ei /usr/src/alsa-modules-2.6.28-11-generic_1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu8+2.6.28-11.42_i386.deb 
Selecting previously deselected package alsa-modules-2.6.28-11-generic.
(Reading database ... 147407 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking alsa-modules-2.6.28-11-generic (from .../alsa-modules-2.6.28-11-generic_1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu8+2.6.28-11.42_i386.deb) ...
Setting up alsa-modules-2.6.28-11-generic (1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu8+2.6.28-11.42) ...
You should now stop all applications using sound devices 
and reload all ALSA sound modules.

No apps were running that uses sound so I tried this.

neo@thematrix:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
FATAL: Module snd_ not found.

----------


## linuxbastard

Hi LordRaiden,

First off, let me say that I have followed this guide a few times before for my other desktops but this is the first time I got really stuck.

I have a Dell Optiplex 170L I got for a teaching computer and did a clean install of Ubuntu 8.10.  The only thing that is acting up on it is the audio.  I have followed the guide through and through and have in fact done a clean install with different CD, just in case there was some bad bits from the previous one I downloaded, but no luck.

There is no device listed under sound preferences.  But lspci gives me the device as:

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0151
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 17
	I/O ports at ee00 [size=256]
	I/O ports at edc0 [size=64]
	Memory at feb7fa00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
	Memory at feb7f900 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
	Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

I have done the fresh install first, but that failed so I moved on to the compiling from source and I got an error.  Here is the last part of the log (I am not using module assistant).

/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c: In function resize_info_buffer:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c:90: error: implicit declaration of function PAGE_ALIGN
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2


If you can point me in the right direction at least.  I am 36 hours into this mini project and I'm running out of hair to pull out.

Thanks again.

----------


## JonoT

Edit: Fixed.

----------


## eclifford

Hi All, Please help, No sound on Ubuntu 8.10.  How do I change the driver being used
with the intel sound card from HDA Generic to ALC888 as I think it should be ?
I say ALC888 should be the driver because my wife has a slightly different ASUS mobo and exact same Graphics card.  Her aplay -l is very different than mine. all else is the same.  Hers works, mine dosn't. Did work once, but not anymore.  I got it to work with Suse 11 recent.y.  I've checked all the obvious sound on, plugged in the right hole, vol control....

MotherBoard:                  ASUS P5Q SE2
   has built in Sound card Intel Corporation 82801JI 
Graphics card: Diamond Radeon HD 4350
   has built in sound card: ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT 
HDA Generic
. aplay -l shows the driver being used for the Intel (should be - primary card)
     is  HDA Generic.  

These devices are identical on my wife's machine, both of us running ubuntu 8.10.
I will list all my info, lshw, lspci and aplay -l first.  then hers.  the only diff I see is her aplay -l output.
eclifford@discobox:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

discobox
    description: Computer
    width: 64 bits
    capabilities: vsyscall64 vsyscall32
  *-core
       description: Motherboard
       physical id: 0
     *-memory
          description: System memory
          physical id: 0
          size: 4864MiB
     *-cpu
          product: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz
          vendor: Intel Corp.
          physical id: 1
          bus info: cpu@0
          size: 2800MHz
          capacity: 2800MHz
          width: 64 bits
          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx x86-64 constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm cpufreq
     *-pci
          description: Host bridge
          product: 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller
          vendor: Intel Corporation
          physical id: 100
          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0
          version: 03
          width: 32 bits
          clock: 33MHz
        *-pci:0
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0
             version: 03
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver
           *-display
                description: VGA compatible controller
                product: RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
                version: 00
                width: 64 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: vga bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0 module=fglrx
           *-multimedia
                description: Audio device
                product: RV730XT Audio device [Radeon HD 4670]
                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
                physical id: 0.1
                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.1
                version: 00
                width: 64 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel
        *-usb:0
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1a
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:1
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1a.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.1
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:2
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1a.2
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.2
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:3
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1a.7
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.7
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: ehci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=0 module=ehci_hcd
        *-multimedia
             description: Audio device
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1b
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
             version: 00
             width: 64 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel
        *-pci:1
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1c
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver
        *-pci:2
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1c.4
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.4
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver
           *-ide
                description: IDE interface
                product: 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface
                vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
                version: b2
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: ide bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=pata_marvell latency=0 module=pata_marvell
        *-pci:3
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1c.5
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.5
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver
           *-network
                description: Ethernet interface
                product: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
                vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
                logical name: eth0
                version: 02
                serial: 00:24:8c:18:69:8f
                width: 64 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI ip=192.168.1.222 latency=0 module=r8169 multicast=yes
        *-usb:4
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1d
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:5
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1d.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.1
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:6
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1d.2
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.2
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:7
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1d.7
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.7
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: ehci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=0 module=ehci_hcd
        *-pci:4
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801 PCI Bridge
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1e
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1e.0
             version: 90
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci subtractive_decode bus_master cap_list
           *-communication
                description: Communication controller
                product: PCI 9835 Multi-I/O Controller
                vendor: NetMos Technology
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0
                version: 01
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                configuration: driver=parport_serial latency=64 module=parport_serial
           *-firewire
                description: FireWire (IEEE 1394)
                product: TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
                vendor: Texas Instruments
                physical id: 2
                bus info: pci@0000:05:02.0
                version: 00
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: ohci bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=ohci1394 latency=64 maxlatency=4 mingnt=3 module=ohci1394
        *-isa
             description: ISA bridge
             product: 82801JIB (ICH10) LPC Interface Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: isa bus_master cap_list
             configuration: latency=0
        *-ide:0
             description: IDE interface
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f.2
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.2
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 66MHz
             capabilities: ide bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ata_piix latency=0 module=ata_piix
        *-serial UNCLAIMED
             description: SMBus
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f.3
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3
             version: 00
             width: 64 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             configuration: latency=0
        *-ide:1
             description: IDE interface
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f.5
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.5
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 66MHz
             capabilities: ide bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ata_piix latency=0 module=ata_piix
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 76:f7:db:80:a7:8a
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes


The Wife's machine.

eclifford@ac1tbubumin:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


##################3
eclifford@ac1tbubumin:~$ lshw
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
ac1tbubumin               
    description: Computer
    width: 64 bits
    capabilities: vsyscall64 vsyscall32
  *-core
       description: Motherboard
       physical id: 0
     *-memory
          description: System memory
          physical id: 0
          size: 4864MiB
     *-cpu
          product: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz
          vendor: Intel Corp.
          physical id: 1
          bus info: cpu@0
          width: 64 bits
          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx x86-64 constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm
     *-pci
          description: Host bridge
          product: 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller
          vendor: Intel Corporation
          physical id: 100
          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0
          version: 03
          width: 32 bits
          clock: 33MHz
        *-pci:0
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0
             version: 03
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver
           *-display
                description: VGA compatible controller
                product: RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
                version: 00
                width: 64 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0 module=fglrx
           *-multimedia
                description: Audio device
                product: RV730XT Audio device [Radeon HD 4670]
                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
                physical id: 0.1
                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.1
                version: 00
                width: 64 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel
        *-usb:0
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1a
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:1
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1a.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.1
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:2
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1a.2
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.2
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:3
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1a.7
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.7
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=0 module=ehci_hcd
        *-multimedia
             description: Audio device
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1b
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
             version: 00
             width: 64 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel
        *-pci:1
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1c
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver
        *-pci:2
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1c.4
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.4
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver
           *-ide
                description: IDE interface
                product: 88SE6121 SATA II Controller
                vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
                version: b2
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: ide bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=pata_marvell latency=0 module=pata_marvell
        *-pci:3
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1c.5
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.5
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver
           *-network
                description: Ethernet interface
                product: L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
                vendor: Attansic Technology Corp.
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
                logical name: eth0
                version: b0
                serial: 00:23:54:a1:d1:65
                width: 64 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ATL1E driverversion=1.0.0.7-NAPI firmware=L1e ip=192.168.1.233 latency=0 module=atl1e multicast=yes
        *-usb:4
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1d
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:5
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1d.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.1
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:6
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1d.2
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.2
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:7
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1d.7
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.7
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=0 module=ehci_hcd
        *-pci:4
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801 PCI Bridge
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1e
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1e.0
             version: 90
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci bus_master cap_list
           *-firewire
                description: FireWire (IEEE 1394)
                product: FW323
                vendor: Agere Systems
                physical id: 3
                bus info: pci@0000:05:03.0
                version: 70
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=ohci1394 latency=64 maxlatency=24 mingnt=12 module=ohci1394
        *-isa
             description: ISA bridge
             product: 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: isa bus_master cap_list
             configuration: latency=0
        *-ide:0
             description: IDE interface
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f.2
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.2
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 66MHz
             capabilities: ide bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ata_piix latency=0 module=ata_piix
        *-serial UNCLAIMED
             description: SMBus
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f.3
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3
             version: 00
             width: 64 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             configuration: latency=0
        *-ide:1
             description: IDE interface
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f.5
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.5
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 66MHz
             capabilities: ide bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ata_piix latency=0 module=ata_piix
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 92:e7:2e:7c:18:0f
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes


###########################3

eclifford@ac1tbubumin:~$ lshw
WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
ac1tbubumin               
    description: Computer
    width: 64 bits
    capabilities: vsyscall64 vsyscall32
  *-core
       description: Motherboard
       physical id: 0
     *-memory
          description: System memory
          physical id: 0
          size: 4864MiB
     *-cpu
          product: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz
          vendor: Intel Corp.
          physical id: 1
          bus info: cpu@0
          width: 64 bits
          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx x86-64 constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm
     *-pci
          description: Host bridge
          product: 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller
          vendor: Intel Corporation
          physical id: 100
          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0
          version: 03
          width: 32 bits
          clock: 33MHz
        *-pci:0
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0
             version: 03
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver
           *-display
                description: VGA compatible controller
                product: RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
                version: 00
                width: 64 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0 module=fglrx
           *-multimedia
                description: Audio device
                product: RV730XT Audio device [Radeon HD 4670]
                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
                physical id: 0.1
                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.1
                version: 00
                width: 64 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel
        *-usb:0
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1a
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:1
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1a.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.1
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:2
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1a.2
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.2
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:3
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1a.7
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.7
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=0 module=ehci_hcd
        *-multimedia
             description: Audio device
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1b
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
             version: 00
             width: 64 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel
        *-pci:1
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1c
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver
        *-pci:2
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1c.4
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.4
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver
           *-ide
                description: IDE interface
                product: 88SE6121 SATA II Controller
                vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
                version: b2
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: ide bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=pata_marvell latency=0 module=pata_marvell
        *-pci:3
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1c.5
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.5
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver
           *-network
                description: Ethernet interface
                product: L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
                vendor: Attansic Technology Corp.
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
                logical name: eth0
                version: b0
                serial: 00:23:54:a1:d1:65
                width: 64 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ATL1E driverversion=1.0.0.7-NAPI firmware=L1e ip=192.168.1.233 latency=0 module=atl1e multicast=yes
        *-usb:4
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1d
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:5
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1d.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.1
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:6
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1d.2
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.2
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0 module=uhci_hcd
        *-usb:7
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1d.7
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.7
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=0 module=ehci_hcd
        *-pci:4
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801 PCI Bridge
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1e
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1e.0
             version: 90
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pci bus_master cap_list
           *-firewire
                description: FireWire (IEEE 1394)
                product: FW323
                vendor: Agere Systems
                physical id: 3
                bus info: pci@0000:05:03.0
                version: 70
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=ohci1394 latency=64 maxlatency=24 mingnt=12 module=ohci1394
        *-isa
             description: ISA bridge
             product: 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: isa bus_master cap_list
             configuration: latency=0
        *-ide:0
             description: IDE interface
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f.2
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.2
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 66MHz
             capabilities: ide bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ata_piix latency=0 module=ata_piix
        *-serial UNCLAIMED
             description: SMBus
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f.3
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3
             version: 00
             width: 64 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             configuration: latency=0
        *-ide:1
             description: IDE interface
             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f.5
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.5
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 66MHz
             capabilities: ide bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ata_piix latency=0 module=ata_piix
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 1
       logical name: pan0
       serial: 92:e7:2e:7c:18:0f
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A multicast=yes
eclifford@ac1tbubumin:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d3
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
    Memory behind bridge: fe800000-fe8fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    I/O ports at b800 [size=32]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
    Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
    I/O ports at b880 [size=32]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
    Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
    I/O ports at bc00 [size=32]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
    Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (prog-if 20)
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
    Memory at fe7ffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd
    Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82fe
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
    Memory at fe7f8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
    Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdf00000-00000000fdffffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
    Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
    Memory behind bridge: fe900000-fe9fffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
    I/O ports at b080 [size=32]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
    Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
    I/O ports at b400 [size=32]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
    Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
    I/O ports at b480 [size=32]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
    Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (prog-if 20)
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
    Memory at fe7ff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd
    Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90) (prog-if 01)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32
    Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
    I/O ports at a000 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 9c00 [size=4]
    I/O ports at 9880 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 9800 [size=4]
    I/O ports at 9480 [size=16]
    I/O ports at 9400 [size=16]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ata_piix
    Kernel modules: ata_piix, pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
    Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 15
    Memory at fe7ff400 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]
    Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
    I/O ports at b000 [size=8]
    I/O ports at ac00 [size=4]
    I/O ports at a880 [size=8]
    I/O ports at a800 [size=4]
    I/O ports at a480 [size=16]
    I/O ports at a400 [size=16]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ata_piix
    Kernel modules: ata_piix, pata_acpi, ata_generic

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
    Subsystem: Diamond Multimedia Systems Device e980
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
    Memory at fe8e0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
    I/O ports at c000 [size=256]
    Expansion ROM at fe8c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
    Kernel modules: fglrx

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT Audio device [Radeon HD 4670]
    Subsystem: Diamond Multimedia Systems Device aa38
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
    Memory at fe8fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
    Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8226
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2299
    Memory at fe9c0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
    I/O ports at dc00 [size=128]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ATL1E
    Kernel modules: atl1e

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82e0
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]
    I/O ports at e880 [size=4]
    I/O ports at e800 [size=8]
    I/O ports at e480 [size=4]
    I/O ports at e400 [size=16]
    Memory at feaffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pata_marvell
    Kernel modules: pata_acpi, ata_generic, ahci, pata_marvell

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70) (prog-if 10)
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8294
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
    Memory at febff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ohci1394
    Kernel modules: ohci1394


###########################

Thanks in advance, this is driving us nuts.

----------


## Stupojohn

I recently created and fixed my own sound problem.  I already had sound in amarok and was trying to make it work in firefox as well.  I installed the flash-nonfree plugin through synaptic.  I'm not entirely sure why.  I didn't realize that it had caused any problems at the time since the sound in firefox had not previously been working.

This morning, I'm try to play music and nothing seems to work.  After running through a bunch of different fixes to no avail, I remembered that I had installed the flash-nonfree plugin.  I uninstalled it and immediately regained sound in amarok.  Easy fix.

Now I just have to figure out why I'm getting my bass channel through my left and right speakers.  Sounds terrible...

----------


## SukiSuki

> You're welcome, but as psyke mentioned this is a workaround and not a fix (the difference: you'll haveto do this every time your problem repeats, a fix would make the problem go away for good). If you have the time, please follow his instructions in this thread to really get your problem solved.


Right again, GepettoBR,

I was force-reloading alsa every couple of weeks... then when I updated to 9.04 that stopped working. So I came back here found your reply, and followed the instructions the link. So easy, and everything's working fine again.

Thanks.

----------


## ZankerH

Is it possible to somehow entirely remove pulse-audio and maintain working sound? I'm asking because wine keeps crashing due to it not supporting pulse audio properly.

----------


## LaughingHorse

First... Thanks for this guide. It is extremely helpful in getting ideas to fix problems. Unfortunately I did not see my problem.

I have a Dell Dimension 8300
It has a SB0243 (Audigy 2 Dell version)

Up until last week I was using Kubuntu (Hardy) version. I was able to use Audacity to record both streaming music and through the microphone.

But I could not get it to work using ALSA, I had to use OSS.

Last week I upgraded to 9.1 and switched to Ubuntu to get more sound, graphics, and video packages.

I did a fresh install.

I can use ALSA to play audio, but I can not record.

I tried using alsamixer from terminal. I made adjustments and still can not record anything.

I tried installing Ubuntu Studio to see if that could help.
It didn't.

My sound preferences are set:

Sound Events:
Sound playback: ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

Music and Movies
Sound Playback: Autodetect

Audio Conferencing
Sound Playback: Autodetect
Sound Capture: ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

Default Mixer Tracks
Device: Audigy 2 ZS(SB0353)

Note: In the drop down menu there is no option for SB0243.

I tried "Test" buttons and got sound on all sound playbacks, but did not get sound on "Sound Capture"

I also went to "Control Center" and clicked on "Multimedia Systems"

Under the Audio section
Default Input
Plugin: ALSA
Device: ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback
Pipeline: alsasrc device="hw:0,0"

I tried changing the Device to "Default"
the pipeline changed to : alsasrs

I tried testing the sound by clicking the sound button, and got no sound.

In Audacity, I tried setting it up to work under OSS, and could not record or play audio.

I set both input and output to OSS:/dev/dsp and now I get an error that says
"Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate."

When I have Audacity set up to use ALSA for input and output, I can import MP3 and other audio files into audacity and play them. I just can not record anything.

I wanted to record streams I have on my MD player which can only record by playing through my computer and capturing the sound as it is being played. I also want to be able to record using the microphone, and record streams on my system.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## tecchild

Thank you so much for your time and effort.  But to no avail, the Solutions Guide did not solve the problem.

I cant believe this, but I am actually starting to lose confidence that this problem can be solved. 

I will be contacting Elitegroup to see if I can get the updated drivers for the gf8200a mother board in conjuction with Linux, because my mackie onyx satelite audio interface will not install either.  

The installation program keeps on telling me that I need to check my connections, which I have no idea what that means.

I am desperate to get this computer up and running.  I really dont want to revert to windows.  

PLEASE HELP.........I am open to anything!!!!

Problems:
1. sound coming out of the computer is overloaded (skipping and crackling).  All of the sound controls ALSA & JACK are working.

2. trying to solve the problem with a audio interface firewire soundccard connection and back up does not work becasue the widows hardware installer is telling me that i need to check my connections, which means to me(but I dont know) that I need a firewire port or updated drivers. I have installed a firewire add-on card and still the check connections error message.  So, I am guessing it must be my drivers and that is what I am going to persue.  

I REALLY DONT WANT TO GO TO THE DARK SIDE AND USE WINDOWS BUT I DONT THINK I AM SMART ENOUGH TO SOLVE THIS PROBLEM.

PLEASE HELP, I FEEL THE FORCE IS STONG IN ME.

----------


## srinat

Hi,
    I'm currently using Ubuntu Hardy Heron on my desktop.Althogh my souncard is recognised(Realtek ALC 880) and the sound plays I'm not able to hear the music in full volume(Althogh the slider shows VOl is 100% ).
I have unmuted all the channels and the volumes of all channels are also set to full using gnome alsa mixer but the problem still persists.
Plz help me on this matter.
        Thanks in advance.

----------


## colau

Hi,
Running aplay -l


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE.
I: caps.c: Dropping root privileges.
I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE.
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC662 Analog [ALC662 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Would anyone please tell about the output in detail?
What is the meaning of this line?


```
I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE.
```

----------


## bluestreek

I have been trying to fix my sound for a while now.  I went to the sound page and did the command to remove all these packages relating to ALSA then reinstalled them. 

It said that sometimes this uninstalls gnome desktop or something so I ran a command to reinstall it.

I then rebooted and it wouldn't boot at all.  I rebooted again and it gets to where there would be a login screen and all I see is a spinning cursor, the equivalent the the windows hour glass.

It tired press ctrl-alt-f1 and got a command prompt and did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  This didn't help.  I also tried typing startx but this didn't help as obviously its already running.

Any help would be great!

EDIT: 
This is what I did exactly before restarting.


```
(1) Remove these packages
Code:
sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils

(2) Reinstall those same packages
Code:
sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
[list][*]
VERY IMPORTANT NOTE: Ubuntu (GNOME) users have reported that packages 'gdm' and 'ubuntu-desktop' are removed after removing the linux-sound-base packages. If this happens, then do the following
Code:
sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
```

Maybee this isn't really for this threat but im not sure what else to do.  I also posted on the general forums.

----------


## tacticalbread

I managed to fix my sound problem thanks to this sticky.

thanks.  :Very Happy:

----------


## chkneater

I messed up my sound good I think.  I previously had sound working fine with the onboard sound card and drivers.  I was messing around with JACK and it hung so I terminated it.  Ever since then the sound is gone.  The drivers are still installed correctly and I can use alsamixer.  Everything is unmuted that should be and the levels are low but audible (to keep from killing my speakers).  I've had no luck with anything in this guide as it doesn't pertain to me.  I was using Ubuntu 8.10 when this initially started, and after a week of no sound decided to try to upgrade to 9.04.  No luck there either.  

One thing has helped, in alsa mixer I was muting/unmuting each channel individually with music playing in VLC.  Nothing worked until I got to "Spread Front to Surround and Center/LFE". Unmuting it caused the sound to come out at a very high volume even tho alsamixers levels are low, and only comes out clear on one speaker, the other comes out very low and distorted.  This was also the only way I could get sound in the sound preferences menu.  I can't control the volume of anything in alsamixer.

----------


## HairyIguana

Thanks very much,
As a complete novice to Linux I found this guide to be fantastic, comprehensive gave me some understanding as to what I am doing, and above all else it actually helped get my sound running.

Thanks again,

Alan

 :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:

----------


## Cam42

This is what I get from Terminal



> cameron@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.

----------


## sugeesh1n1

Thanx a lot for this sticky post...I'm a new Ubuntu 9.04 user...My sound card is Creative Sound Blaster Live 5.1 and I've followed your steps..Now I can hear sound from all of my speakers but, only when playing wav files and vob files with VLC player and when I choose '2front 2 rear'. My center speaker is not working when I choose '5.1 channels' in VLC player..No sound with other files.Not even the login sound.Somebody please help me... :Sad: 

Screenshot-1.png

I've searched and tried many methods...But still the problem persists...

----------


## ichhaankur

Thanks! That was helpful. 

I could get my sound back after playing with alsamixer, but it still doesn't work when I plug in my headphone. I have a hda-intel card.

----------


## asaturn

installing FlashBlock fixed the problem for me ... it was always related to flash screwing up the sound (flash-based invisible ads?)

I allow things like YouTube and sites I visit frequently. no problems since doing that.

----------


## 4ebees

> Thanks! That was helpful. 
> 
> I could get my sound back after playing with alsamixer, but it still doesn't work when I plug in my headphone. I have a hda-intel card.


Hi there.

Have you checked the settings for your card? Right click on the audio icon and have a look to see if it shows the correct device settings for headphone (eg. no muted, volume up loud enough, correct device chosen).

See how you go.

----------


## jdunn

I followed this guide but haven't had much success.  I have an HP Pavilion laptop.  The sound worked through the speakers when I had Intrepid x64 installed.  I made a clean install-over of Jaunty x64 and now I can only get sound through the headphones.

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3621
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
	Memory at df300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

I also ran alsamixer and didn't see that any sound output was muted.

Please help.

----------


## Neverwin

Thanks! Had crackles and noise instead of sound on a hda intel card. These options in the alsa-base worked: options snd-hda-intel model=auto position_fix=1

----------


## ProgressionMurph

I'd like to get rid of some sound programs but I'm unsure how.  I have two different sound preferences 1 in task bar one in awn.  The one on my taskbar is the native one I believe.  I right click it and get open volume controls and preferences among a host of other options.  The one in awn dock I get sound preferences and mute once right clicked.  When I open setting preferences I see two other sound options.

It appears that one of the sound options in settings>preferences once right clicked brings up the same sound preferences tab as the one in AWN.  The other once right clicked brings up a sound  preferences window with two tabs: Devices and sounds.  Under Devices I have: Sound Events, Music and Movies, Audio Conferencing,  and Default Mixer Tracks.

The First sound icon in settings>preferences brings up an identical sound preferences window that is brought up when I click the sound button on my awn tray.  There are four tabs: Sounds Effects, Input, Output, and Applications.

I feel confused with so many sound options.  I believe I ended up with so much trying to configure rosetta stone under wine and skype without wine.

Any help would be much appreciated in cleaning up this clutter.

Thanks,
Alex

----------


## yldouright

This thread has gotten immense and reading through the nearly 150 pages to find a solution will only discourage newbies. I haven't read all the posts in this thread but some salient points that were not included on the first page of this thread can be found _here_.

----------


## damnbiker

I went through the troubleshooting guide at the beginning of this thread and got to the point where I was supposed to find my driver on the ALSA project web site.  Sadly it was nowhere to be found.  This is what lspci -v gave me for the audio device:




> 02:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
> 	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0888
> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
> 	Memory at ff4fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
> 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel


And this is was all that was listed on the ALSA site:



> Product 	 Chipset(s) 	 Driver & Docs 	 Tags, Notes
> VIA southbridge AC97 audio
> 
> VIA82C686
> VIA8233
> VIA8233A
> VIA8235
> VIA8237
> 	Details 	
> ...


I tried using the via82xx driver anyway but with no luck.  My alsa mixer was not muted but I still have no sound.

Currently my sound/video set up is running through HDMI to my TV.  Sound comes in under ******* XP so I know it's not a hardware issue.

Am I out of luck?

Can I just pick up a cheap-o sound blaster or something and disable the onboard audio device?

----------


## stevek28

running 8.04. sound tests are fine but there are no sounds in any apps

----------


## jeffsilverm

Ubuntu 9.4 No sound after logging in.  Before login, sound okay.  Problem is pulseaudio

I know I have a user setting problem, I just don't know what it is.  When I am ready to login, the computer makes a sound.  So I know my hardware is good.  Immediately after logging in, the computer makes a sound.  That's okay.  However, once I am completely logged in, no sound.  I tried Amarok.  I tried mplayer.  I tried totem.  I tried aplay.  No sound.

I tried system -> preferences -> sound (which is the gnome-sound-properties program) and tested the sound system, no sound.  I tried both the Alsa mixer and the pulse audio sound server.  I futzed with amixer, no sound.

I tried deleting the .pulse directory and its contents.  A new directory was created an populated.  I don't see an .asoundrc file.  I tried creating a new user, no sound.

I reviewed the comprehensive sound problems guide, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449, but to no avail.

I did a kill -2 PID on the  pulseaudio process and the sound started working with mplayer, totem.  aplayer just makes noise with an mpg, works fine with .wav.

What's wrong with pulseaudio that it breaks the sound?  Is there a better solution than to put a killall -2 pulseaudio in my .bashrc file?

This evening, I did some more testing.  I had no sound.  I killed pulsedaudio.  The sound started working, using totem.  However, pulseaudio restarted, and yet the sound continued to work.  Go figure.

----------


## albert4545

Hello there...
I ran into trouble at the very start...

==================================================  ======================

aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC662 Analog [ALC662 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC662 Digital [ALC662 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

==================================================  ======================

lspci -v
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)
    Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3407
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
    I/O ports at 1d00 [size=256]

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3407
    Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 10
    I/O ports at fc00 [size=64]
    I/O ports at 1c00 [size=64]
    I/O ports at f400 [size=64]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus
    Kernel modules: i2c-nforce2

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3407
    Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 10)
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3407
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
    Memory at fe02f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 20)
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3407
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
    Memory at fe02e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 01)
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32
    I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff
    Memory behind bridge: fd800000-fd8fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fdf00000-fdffffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 820f
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
    Memory at fe024000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
    Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
    Subsystem: Device f565:3407
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
    [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
    [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
    [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
    [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
    I/O ports at f000 [size=16]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 2505
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2300
    Memory at fe02d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: forcedeth
    Kernel modules: forcedeth

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 5405
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
    I/O ports at 09f0 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 0bf0 [size=4]
    I/O ports at 0970 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 0b70 [size=4]
    I/O ports at d800 [size=16]
    Memory at fe02c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: sata_nv

00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 5405
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
    I/O ports at 09e0 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 0be0 [size=4]
    I/O ports at 0960 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 0b60 [size=4]
    I/O ports at c400 [size=16]
    Memory at fe02b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: sata_nv

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff
    Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdd00000-00000000fddfffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff
    Memory behind bridge: fdc00000-fdcfffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdb00000-00000000fdbfffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 00008000-00008fff
    Memory behind bridge: fda00000-fdafffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fd900000-00000000fd9fffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (rev a2)
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 1405
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
    Memory at fb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
    Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
    Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
    [virtual] Expansion ROM at c4000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: nvidia
    Kernel modules: nvidia, nvidiafb

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
    Flags: fast devsel
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
    Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
    Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
    Flags: fast devsel
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: k8temp
    Kernel modules: k8temp
==================================================  ======================

So it appears I don't have access to the hardware...
What do I have to do in order to give myself access, whereby I could go on to the next step?

Thanks,
Albert

----------


## jeffsilverm

Albert,

Please give the command
lsmod
and post the results.

Thank you


Jeff Silverman

----------


## ububaba

> Albert,
> 
> Please give the command
> lsmod
> and post the results.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Jeff Silverman


My case being similar, am posting the result of my *lsmod* command.




> anglers@hook:~$ lsmod
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ipv6                  264228  14 
> af_packet              25856  0 
> binfmt_misc            16904  1 
> rfcomm                 44304  0 
> sco                    18308  2 
> bridge                 56980  0 
> stp                    10628  1 bridge
> ...


Can one locate the reason for conflict or any other anomaly here?
That will really help a lot. Thanks very much.

----------


## creekmax

Hi,

I've just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a first-generation Macbook Pro (1,2).  Both the laptop speakers and headphones work, but I cannot for the life of me get the speakers to mute when I plug in headphones, automatically or manually.

I've tried specifying my sound card model in alsa-base.conf, and I've tried installing the GNOME ALSA Mixer (it shows no "headphone jack sense" option), among other things.  I've searched far and wide for fixes for this problem and have not found one.

Any ideas?

Thanks.

----------


## xoe

hi, this is my output after ff steps 1 & 2. now am totally drowning in the details. what am I supposed to use for step 3? I so totally do not understand the ALSAproject website and the details there.
Please help!!!!!!!!
am a total newbie

 aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

 lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 10)
    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5000
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
    Memory behind bridge: e4000000-e6ffffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device a002
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    Memory at e8100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
    Memory behind bridge: e7000000-e7ffffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e8000000-00000000e80fffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
    I/O ports at e000 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
    I/O ports at e100 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
    I/O ports at e200 [size=32]

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    I/O ports at e300 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5006
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
    Memory at e8104000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=32
    I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5001
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b002
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
    I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
    I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
    I/O ports at f000 [size=16]
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5001
    Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11
    I/O ports at 0500 [size=32]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 3470
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
    Memory at e4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
    Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
    Memory at e5000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
    [virtual] Expansion ROM at e6000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device e000
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 220
    I/O ports at d000 [size=256]
    Memory at e8010000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Memory at e8000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]
    [virtual] Expansion ROM at e8020000 [disabled] [size=64K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>

----------


## spy king

Hey, Nice guide.. tried all steps, but am still unable to get output on my rear speakers (plugged into the blue line-in jack) on my Ga G31 mobo (realtek 883 HD audio chip)

What else could I try? 

Thanks!

----------


## Sam Stone

Hi all!

At first, sorry for my poor english )

A have gigabyte motherboard on X38 chipset with ALC889A sound. Also i have audigy2 value (default card) and tv tuner AverTV 307. 5.1 sound goes through audigy on 5.1 speakers, sound from tv tuner - through integrated ALC889A on 2 small speakers (crazy system  :Very Happy:  ). Everythink works fine and how i want ) But i want more.



> The ALC889A provides support for 7.1 sound playback, plus 2 channels of independent stereo output (multiple streaming) through the front panel stereo outputs.


So, i want to use this independent audio out on the front panel for skype while watching TV  :Smile:  But when i connect headphones, i hear the same sounds going though speakers. Gnome-volume-control has checkbox "headphone" which disables sound in headphones.
Seeking the problem i found next:



> The independent extra PCM stream isn't implemented yet. You can have a 7.1-output to be duped to another jack, but not two individual streams.


Its bad. But the post date was in april 2008. Is it works now?

My system is Jaunty 64bit with latest updates. Using alsa, pulse is uninstalled. Also i am trying compile&install alsa 1.0.20, but nothing changes.

Thanks!

----------


## PizzaOfHut

I have an Audigy 2 sound card that, after installing Jaunty, was being properly detected by Linux. However, after installing a Linksys WMP54G wireless NIC (My old one just simply wasn't cutting the mustard anymore), it still showed up in lspci, but my sound control panels and mixers all said I had no sound card. I ran dmesg, hoping to get some insight into the problem, and am listing the output here.



```
[    0.000000] BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009fc00/0009fc00
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.28-11-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) ) #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 (Ubuntu 2.6.28-11.42-generic)
[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:
[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel
[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD
[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC
[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead
[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls
[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86
[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU
[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC
[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffb0000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003ffb0000 - 000000003ffc0000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
[    0.000000] AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around.
[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x3ffb0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000
[    0.000000] Scanning 0 areas for low memory corruption
[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffb0000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003ffb0000 - 000000003ffc0000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 373fe000 @ 10000-16000
[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 378bd000 - 37fef9bc
[    0.000000] Allocated new RAMDISK: 00881000 - 00fb39bc
[    0.000000] Move RAMDISK from 00000000378bd000 - 0000000037fef9bb to 00881000 - 00fb39bb
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000FB470, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFB0000, 0030 (r1 A M I  OEMRSDT   9000507 MSFT       97)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFB0200, 0081 (r2 A M I  OEMFACP   9000507 MSFT       97)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFB03F0, 3391 (r1  A0149 A0149001        1 INTL  2002026)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFC0000, 0040
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFB0390, 005C (r1 A M I  OEMAPIC   9000507 MSFT       97)
[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 3FFC0040, 0040 (r1 A M I  AMI_OEM   9000507 MSFT       97)
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] 139MB HIGHMEM available.
[    0.000000] 883MB LOWMEM available.
[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 373fe000
[    0.000000]   low ram: 00000000 - 373fe000
[    0.000000]   bootmap 00012000 - 00018e80
[    0.000000] (9 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00373fe000]
[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]
[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]
[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]
[    0.000000]   #3 [0000100000 - 000087c52c]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000100000 - 000087c52c]
[    0.000000]   #4 [000087d000 - 0000881000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [000087d000 - 0000881000]
[    0.000000]   #5 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]
[    0.000000]   #6 [0000010000 - 0000012000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000012000]
[    0.000000]   #7 [0000881000 - 0000fb39bc]      NEW RAMDISK ==> [0000881000 - 0000fb39bc]
[    0.000000]   #8 [0000012000 - 0000019000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000012000 - 0000019000]
[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000
[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000373fe
[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000373fe -> 0x0003ffb0
[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0003ffb0
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 261951
[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c06d0f80, node_mem_map c1000200
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1736 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 220470 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 280 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 35482 pages, LIFO batch:7
[    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e8000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bf780000)
[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 45056 bytes of per cpu data
[    0.000000] NR_CPUS: 64, nr_cpu_ids: 2, nr_node_ids 1
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 259903
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=1482906b-e346-4eef-b0d2-c2d753c4ef3e ro quiet splash 
[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)
[    0.000000] TSC: PIT calibration matches PMTIMER. 1 loops
[    0.000000] Detected 3000.783 MHz processor.
[    0.004000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[    0.004000] console [tty0] enabled
[    0.004000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.004000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[    0.004000] allocated 5240960 bytes of page_cgroup
[    0.004000] please try cgroup_disable=memory option if you don't want
[    0.004000] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds
[    0.004000] Memory: 1018100k/1048256k available (4126k kernel code, 29296k reserved, 2208k data, 532k init, 143048k highmem)
[    0.004000] virtual kernel memory layout:
[    0.004000]     fixmap  : 0xffc77000 - 0xfffff000   (3616 kB)
[    0.004000]     pkmap   : 0xff400000 - 0xff800000   (4096 kB)
[    0.004000]     vmalloc : 0xf7bfe000 - 0xff3fe000   ( 120 MB)
[    0.004000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf73fe000   ( 883 MB)
[    0.004000]       .init : 0xc0737000 - 0xc07bc000   ( 532 kB)
[    0.004000]       .data : 0xc0507a6f - 0xc072fe60   (2208 kB)
[    0.004000]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0507a6f   (4126 kB)
[    0.004000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.
[    0.004000] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=128, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1
[    0.004015] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6001.56 BogoMIPS (lpj=12003132)
[    0.004038] Security Framework initialized
[    0.004050] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[    0.004075] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
[    0.004090] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[    0.004288] Initializing cgroup subsys ns
[    0.004293] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
[    0.004298] Initializing cgroup subsys memory
[    0.004304] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
[    0.004324] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K
[    0.004328] CPU: L2 cache: 512K
[    0.004333] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
[    0.004337] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
[    0.004355] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[    0.020736] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[    0.119813] ACPI: Core revision 20080926
[    0.122645] ACPI: Checking initramfs for custom DSDT
[    0.404498] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[    0.445150] CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 09
[    0.448001] Brought up 1 CPUs
[    0.448001] Total of 1 processors activated (6001.56 BogoMIPS).
[    0.448001] CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.
[    0.448001] net_namespace: 776 bytes
[    0.448001] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[    0.448001] Time:  2:23:52  Date: 06/10/09
[    0.448001] regulator: core version 0.5
[    0.448001] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[    0.448001] EISA bus registered
[    0.448001] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[    0.448001] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1
[    0.448001] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
[    0.448572] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
[    0.457589] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[    0.457595] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)
[    0.457619] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[    0.465501] ACPI: No dock devices found.
[    0.465517] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[    0.465572] pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]
[    0.465721] pci 0000:00:02.5: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]
[    0.465728] pci 0000:00:02.5: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]
[    0.465734] pci 0000:00:02.5: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]
[    0.465741] pci 0000:00:02.5: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]
[    0.465747] pci 0000:00:02.5: reg 20 io port: [0xffa0-0xffaf]
[    0.465767] pci 0000:00:02.5: PME# supported from D3cold
[    0.465771] pci 0000:00:02.5: PME# disabled
[    0.465795] pci 0000:00:03.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebfc000-0xfebfcfff]
[    0.465843] pci 0000:00:03.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebfd000-0xfebfdfff]
[    0.465892] pci 0000:00:03.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebfe000-0xfebfefff]
[    0.465951] pci 0000:00:03.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebff000-0xfebfffff]
[    0.465986] pci 0000:00:03.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.465991] pci 0000:00:03.3: PME# disabled
[    0.466034] pci 0000:00:09.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebf0000-0xfebf7fff]
[    0.466106] pci 0000:00:0c.0: reg 10 io port: [0xfeffffc0-0xfeffffff]
[    0.466143] pci 0000:00:0c.0: supports D1 D2
[    0.466176] pci 0000:00:0c.1: reg 10 io port: [0xfefffffc-0xfeffffff]
[    0.466183] pci 0000:00:0c.1: reg 14 io port: [0xfefffffc-0xfeffffff]
[    0.466190] pci 0000:00:0c.1: reg 18 io port: [0xfefffffc-0xfeffffff]
[    0.466197] pci 0000:00:0c.1: reg 1c io port: [0xfefffffc-0xfeffffff]
[    0.466204] pci 0000:00:0c.1: reg 20 io port: [0xfefffffc-0xfeffffff]
[    0.466211] pci 0000:00:0c.1: reg 24 io port: [0xfefffffc-0xfeffffff]
[    0.466218] pci 0000:00:0c.1: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfefff800-0xfeffffff]
[    0.466256] pci 0000:00:0c.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebfa800-0xfebfafff]
[    0.466264] pci 0000:00:0c.2: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xfebec000-0xfebeffff]
[    0.466297] pci 0000:00:0c.2: supports D1 D2
[    0.466299] pci 0000:00:0c.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot
[    0.466303] pci 0000:00:0c.2: PME# disabled
[    0.466377] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfd000000-0xfdffffff]
[    0.466384] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]
[    0.466392] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xfc000000-0xfcffffff]
[    0.466412] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfeae0000-0xfeafffff]
[    0.466463] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfaa00000-0xfeafffff]
[    0.466468] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio pref: [0xbff00000-0xdfefffff]
[    0.466477] bus 00 -> node 0
[    0.466483] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[    0.473102] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.473233] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.473362] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.473491] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.473620] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.473754] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.473884] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.474014] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.474154] ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 07, should be FA [20080926]
[    0.474176] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded
[    0.474416] SCSI subsystem initialized
[    0.474459] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[    0.474518] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    0.474538] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    0.474568] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    0.474697] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[    0.474752] pci 0000:00:0c.0: BAR 0: can't allocate resource
[    0.474757] pci 0000:00:0c.1: BAR 0: can't allocate resource
[    0.474759] pci 0000:00:0c.1: BAR 1: can't allocate resource
[    0.474761] pci 0000:00:0c.1: BAR 2: can't allocate resource
[    0.474763] pci 0000:00:0c.1: BAR 3: can't allocate resource
[    0.474765] pci 0000:00:0c.1: BAR 4: can't allocate resource
[    0.474767] pci 0000:00:0c.1: BAR 5: can't allocate resource
[    0.474814] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13
[    0.474814] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[    0.474814] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[    0.474814] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[    0.474814] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[    0.474814] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[    0.474814] NetLabel: Initializing
[    0.474814] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
[    0.474814] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
[    0.474814] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
[    0.474814] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
[    0.474814] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[    0.474814] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[    0.478265] pnp 00:08: io resource (0x10-0x1f) overlaps 0000:00:0c.0 BAR 0 (0x0-0x3f), disabling
[    0.478269] pnp 00:08: io resource (0x22-0x3f) overlaps 0000:00:0c.0 BAR 0 (0x0-0x3f), disabling
[    0.479628] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices
[    0.479630] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[    0.479635] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[    0.479649] system 00:07: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved
[    0.479651] system 00:07: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
[    0.479658] system 00:08: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved
[    0.479660] system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
[    0.479663] system 00:08: ioport range 0x800-0x8df has been reserved
[    0.479665] system 00:08: ioport range 0x8e0-0x8ff has been reserved
[    0.479669] system 00:08: iomem range 0xffe80000-0xffefffff has been reserved
[    0.479675] system 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved
[    0.479678] system 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved
[    0.479681] system 00:09: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xffffffff has been reserved
[    0.479688] system 00:0b: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
[    0.479691] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xc0000-0xdffff could not be reserved
[    0.479693] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved
[    0.479696] system 00:0b: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
[    0.514419] pci 0000:00:0c.1: BAR 1: error updating (0x001047 != 0x000000)
[    0.514473] pci 0000:00:0c.1: BAR 2: error updating (0x00104b != 0x000000)
[    0.514523] pci 0000:00:0c.1: BAR 3: error updating (0x00104f != 0x000000)
[    0.514572] pci 0000:00:0c.1: BAR 4: error updating (0x001053 != 0x000000)
[    0.514622] pci 0000:00:0c.1: BAR 5: error updating (0x001057 != 0x000000)
[    0.514670] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01
[    0.514672] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: disabled
[    0.514677] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xfaa00000-0xfeafffff
[    0.514681] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000bff00000-0x000000dfefffff
[    0.514697] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0x00-0xffff]
[    0.514700] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]
[    0.514702] bus: 01 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    0.514705] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [0xfaa00000-0xfeafffff]
[    0.514707] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0xbff00000-0xdfefffff]
[    0.514709] bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    0.514719] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.514859] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.515187] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[    0.515886] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.516397] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[    0.516403] TCP reno registered
[    0.516580] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.516728] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[    1.016059] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
[    1.097400] Freeing initrd memory: 7370k freed
[    1.097479] cpufreq: No nForce2 chipset.
[    1.097658] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[    1.097680] type=2000 audit(1244600632.096:1): initialized
[    1.103916] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[    1.103923] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    1.105397] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[    1.105456] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[    1.106114] fuse init (API version 7.10)
[    1.106205] msgmni has been set to 1724
[    1.106391] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)
[    1.106408] io scheduler noop registered
[    1.106410] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[    1.106412] io scheduler deadline registered
[    1.106432] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[    1.180042] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device
[    1.183708] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[    1.183719] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
[    1.183863] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0
[    1.183866] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[    1.183916] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1
[    1.183919] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[    1.184132] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0
[    1.184137] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)
[    1.186766] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[    1.540196] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[    1.541464] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[    1.541558] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.541937] 00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    1.542725] brd: module loaded
[    1.543078] loop: module loaded
[    1.543175] Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
[    1.543183] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[    1.543254] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input2
[    1.543290] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[    1.543301] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[    1.543909] pata_sis 0000:00:02.5: version 0.5.2
[    1.543933] pata_sis 0000:00:02.5: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    1.544157] scsi0 : pata_sis
[    1.544269] scsi1 : pata_sis
[    1.545076] ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14
[    1.545080] ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15
[    1.708362] ata1.00: ATA-6: WDC WD3200JB-00KFA0, 08.05J08, max UDMA/100
[    1.708365] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 
[    1.724377] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100
[    1.896459] ata2.00: ATAPI: ATAPI   DVD+RW 4X4X12, B1HY, max UDMA/33
[    1.896497] ata2.01: ATAPI: IOMEGA  ZIP 100       ATAPI, 23.D, max PIO2, CDB intr
[    1.912492] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33
[    1.928378] ata2.01: configured for PIO2
[    1.931395] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200JB-00K 08.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    1.931504] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors: (320 GB/298 GiB)
[    1.931523] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    1.931526] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    1.931554] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    1.931631] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors: (320 GB/298 GiB)
[    1.931647] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    1.931649] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    1.931676] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    1.931680]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 >
[    1.965545] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[    1.965609] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[    1.967555] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            ATAPI    DVD+RW 4X4X12    B1HY PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    1.973463] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 12x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[    1.973467] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[    1.973582] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
[    1.973630] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
[    1.977877] scsi 1:0:1:0: Direct-Access     IOMEGA   ZIP 100          23.D PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    1.979712] sd 1:0:1:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
[    1.979762] sd 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
[    1.979920] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[    1.979951] ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[    1.979979] ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller
[    1.980061] ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[    1.980093] ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: cache line size of 128 is not supported
[    1.980109] ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 23, io mem 0xfebff000
[    1.992010] ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
[    1.992089] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    1.992122] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    1.992132] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[    1.992254] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[    1.992282] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[    1.992296] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller
[    1.992342] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[    1.992363] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 20, io mem 0xfebfc000
[    2.050056] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    2.050083] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    2.050093] hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected
[    2.050179] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[    2.050191] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller
[    2.050241] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[    2.050257] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 21, io mem 0xfebfd000
[    2.106053] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    2.106079] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    2.106090] hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected
[    2.106185] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[    2.106198] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller
[    2.106245] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[    2.106263] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 22, io mem 0xfebfe000
[    2.162050] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    2.162086] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    2.162097] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    2.162184] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
[    2.162274] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual
[    2.162312] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
[    2.162328] USB Serial support registered for generic
[    2.162344] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic
[    2.162346] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core
[    2.162405] PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.
[    2.162673] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[    2.162680] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    2.162813] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[    2.162958] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4
[    2.162997] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[    2.163020] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 114 bytes nvram
[    2.163095] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
[    2.163222] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[    2.163276] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded
[    2.163280] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
[    2.163373] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[    2.163382] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[    2.163413] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[    2.163441] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[    2.163444] cpuidle: using governor menu
[    2.163963] TCP cubic registered
[    2.164054] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[    2.164466] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[    2.164785] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[    2.164809] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11
[    2.164811] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[    2.164814] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
[    2.164816] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
[    2.164857] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[    2.164866] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[    2.164868] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10
[    2.164921] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[    2.165030] registered taskstats version 1
[    2.165140]   Magic number: 13:780:358
[    2.165231] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2009-06-10 02:23:54 UTC (1244600634)
[    2.165235] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[    2.165236] EDD information not available.
[    2.165786] Freeing unused kernel memory: 532k freed
[    2.165891] Write protecting the kernel text: 4128k
[    2.165927] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1532k
[    2.416037] usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
[    2.549997] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices
[    2.560758] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[    2.584035] scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
[    2.584958] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[    2.584964] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[    2.585074] usb-storage: device found at 3
[    2.585076] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
[    2.699972] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
[    2.719770] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
[    2.838466] ohci1394 0000:00:0c.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[    2.888314] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[febfa800-febfafff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]
[    3.004049] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
[    3.351148] PM: Starting manual resume from disk
[    3.351153] PM: Resume from partition 8:5
[    3.351155] PM: Checking hibernation image.
[    3.351391] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[    3.398142] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[    3.398159] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[    3.428907] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    3.824033] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
[    3.912005] ohci1394: fw-host0: Set PHY Reg timeout [0xffffffff/0x00004000/100]
[    4.093796] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    4.096743] hub 4-1:1.0: USB hub found
[    4.099693] hub 4-1:1.0: 4 ports detected
[    4.409647] usb 4-1.1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
[    4.525141] usb 4-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    4.601615] usb 4-1.3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
[    4.714697] usb 4-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    4.793581] usb 4-1.4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5
[    4.910658] usb 4-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    7.584465] usb-storage: device scan complete
[    7.585063] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Apple    iPod             1.62 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
[    7.586546] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 117210240 512-byte hardware sectors: (60.0 GB/55.8 GiB)
[    7.588945] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
[    7.588950] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 68 00 00 08
[    7.588953] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
[    7.590922] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 117210240 512-byte hardware sectors: (60.0 GB/55.8 GiB)
[    7.592045] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
[    7.592047] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 68 00 00 08
[    7.592050] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
[    7.592055]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2
[    7.628110] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
[    7.628199] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
[    7.767748] udev: starting version 141
[    8.155538] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[    8.223496] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[    8.240150] parport_pc 00:06: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
[    8.240194] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
[    8.290444] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
[    8.324295] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input3
[    8.354955] Emu10k1_gameport 0000:00:0c.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)
[    8.354964] Emu10k1_gameport 0000:00:0c.1: can't derive routing for PCI INT ?
[    8.354967] Emu10k1_gameport 0000:00:0c.1: PCI INT ?: no GSI
[    8.372595] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
[    8.372740] gameport: EMU10K1 is pci0000:00:0c.1/gameport0, io 0x1040, speed 840kHz
[    8.389125] agpgart-sis 0000:00:00.0: SiS chipset [1039/0655]
[    8.404875] generic-usb 0003:043D:00E9.0001: hiddev96,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [Lexmark  2400 Series] on usb-0000:00:03.0-1/input2
[    8.408505] agpgart-sis 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000
[    8.412421] input: G15 Gaming Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/usb4/4-1/4-1.1/4-1.1:1.0/input/input4
[    8.431640] generic-usb 0003:046D:C226.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [G15 Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:03.2-1.1/input0
[    8.444157] input: G15 Gaming Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/usb4/4-1/4-1.1/4-1.1:1.1/input/input5
[    8.468344] generic-usb 0003:046D:C226.0003: input,hiddev97,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [G15 Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:03.2-1.1/input1
[    8.475412] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/usb4/4-1/4-1.3/4-1.3:1.0/input/input6
[    8.496142] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x00E9
[    8.496177] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp
[    8.508317] generic-usb 0003:046D:C051.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:03.2-1.3/input0
[    8.521244] input: G15 GamePanel LCD as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/usb4/4-1/4-1.4/4-1.4:1.0/input/input7
[    8.558564] generic-usb 0003:046D:C227.0005: input,hiddev98,hidraw4: USB HID v1.11 Keypad [G15 GamePanel LCD] on usb-0000:00:03.2-1.4/input0
[    8.558594] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[    8.558655] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver
[    8.766269] rt61pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[    8.779528] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'
[    8.938762] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:
[    8.938768]     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
[    8.938771]     (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[    8.938773]     (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[    8.938776]     (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[    8.938778]     (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[    8.938781]     (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[    8.958832] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[    8.991606] Registered led device: rt61pci-phy0:radio
[    8.991652] Registered led device: rt61pci-phy0:assoc
[    9.004232] udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan1
[    9.079500] EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:00:0c.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)
[    9.079511] EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:00:0c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    9.079584] EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.238043] Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 2 [SB0240]
[   11.252008] AC'97 0 does not respond - RESET
[   11.252017] AC'97 0 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.
[   11.253141] EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:00:0c.0: PCI INT A disabled
[   11.253159] EMU10K1_Audigy: probe of 0000:00:0c.0 failed with error -5
[   11.470503] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   11.578538] Adding 3004112k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3004112k
[   12.129190] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal
[   13.238659] type=1505 audit(1244600645.570:2): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" name2="default" pid=2022
[   13.290884] type=1505 audit(1244600645.622:3): operation="profile_load" name="/sbin/dhclient-script" name2="default" pid=2026
[   13.291096] type=1505 audit(1244600645.622:4): operation="profile_load" name="/sbin/dhclient3" name2="default" pid=2026
[   13.291154] type=1505 audit(1244600645.622:5): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" name2="default" pid=2026
[   13.291208] type=1505 audit(1244600645.622:6): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" name2="default" pid=2026
[   13.434381] type=1505 audit(1244600645.766:7): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" name2="default" pid=2031
[   13.434668] type=1505 audit(1244600645.766:8): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" name2="default" pid=2031
[   13.468612] type=1505 audit(1244600645.802:9): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/tcpdump" name2="default" pid=2035
[   16.894675] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
[   16.894680] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
[   16.950278] Bridge firewalling registered
[   21.667682] rt61pci 0000:00:09.0: firmware: requesting rt2561s.bin
[   21.773427] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready
[   40.100443] wlan1: authenticate with AP 00:21:29:d5:11:93
[   40.102620] wlan1: authenticated
[   40.102628] wlan1: associate with AP 00:21:29:d5:11:93
[   40.104888] wlan1: RX AssocResp from 00:21:29:d5:11:93 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)
[   40.104892] wlan1: associated
[   40.112244] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan1: link becomes ready
[   50.564012] wlan1: no IPv6 routers present
[  569.365938] usb 4-1.3: USB disconnect, address 4
[  591.169187] usb 4-1.3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6
[  591.305297] usb 4-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[  591.335524] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/usb4/4-1/4-1.3/4-1.3:1.0/input/input8
[  591.347419] generic-usb 0003:046D:C051.0006: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:03.2-1.3/input0
```

I am by no means a Linux guru, but it seems to me like my system can no longer allocate resources to my Audigy 2. Is this the case? If so, how can I free them up? Or is it something else entirely?

Many thanks in advance!

----------


## PizzaOfHut

Ok, I don't understand why or how this worked, but switching the position of my Audigy 2 and my WMP54G in the physical PCI slots on my mainboard did the trick.

I guess that sometimes the simplest answer really IS the best, even in Linux. =)

----------


## Mandala 13

Well, this might be long, but I'm going to tell you the story of my problem here, to see if you could help me out.

I'm using a Toshiba Satellite M45 S169, under the name of Amaterasu. It's an old but reliable computer that I absolutely love (If I talk bad about her, she might notices it, hehe). I was a Hardy user since the second that the distro came out, and I recently move myself to Jaunty, the second it was out as well, knowing that I might face some problems along the way.

And problems did came my way. Sound problems, as many others end up having. The point is that after a lot of things, like installing and unistalling the PulseAudio and it's features, and setting up the alsa-mixer and all, I end up in a point where I "had" sound. 

That meant that I could hear music on RthythmBox (Amarok has never worked for me in Jaunty, not Amarok2, at least) and some times, even watch movies or see Youtube videos. But well, today an Upgrade Notification appeared and without doubt, I did it; it was supposed to upgraded the kernel, as well as the Linux Headers and Images. I upgraded, reboot and I had no sound at all. That kinda worried me, because I need at least music, you know?

Well, I followed then the instructions to upgrade to 1.0.20 (Stable), reboot and voila, had some sound, but just like before. Now, the problem with the kind of sound that I'm having right now is that several things can happen, depending on the first program that I use after turning on the computer. Something like this:

If RthythmBox: 100% of the time it works, but when I put it in pause, it might crash the sound and start this bell disturbing sound. If I resume the music, it would be back to normal. But it's almost certain that after turning RB, I'm not going to be able to watch videos on Youtube (Flash) or movies, either in Totem or VLC.

If Flash like Youtube or others: 75% might work. If it works, after a while of seeing videos and stuff, sound crash, almost inevitably. If this happens, then it would be the same as if it would crash with the VLC.

If VLC or Totem: 50% might or might now work. Sound would crash if it doesn't work and that means that I wouldn't be able to watch videos on flash. But, as I said before, the RB would work the same.

So, basically, the RB always works, and I don't know why. I love Jaunty, so I don't want to pass myself over to Hardy again, where this work all the time. I have upgraded, as I said, the driver, I have everything in Sound Preferences with ATI IXP (ALSA) and I have no PulseAudio at all. Any ideas of what I could do for having a better sound situation, of the type of being able to hear some music, stop it, then watch a movie, stop it, watch some Youtube videos, stop it, and go back to hear music again?

Here's my info:

aplay
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: IXP [ATI IXP], device 0: ATI IXP AC97 [ATI IXP AC97]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: Modem [ATI IXP Modem], device 0: ATI IXP MC97 [ATI IXP MC97]
  Subdevices: 0/1

lspci
00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17
    Memory at c0003400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ATI IXP AC97 controller
    Kernel modules: snd-atiixp
Here's my info:

Anything else you would need, just don't doubt to ask it,  :Smile: 

P.S: Curiously enough, I installed this game called BurgerSpace, that's kinda funny and all. In Hardy, could play it with sound at all. Now, on Jaunty, right now, it says "Sound device not available". I don't have sound in other games, full screen or not, excepting with the pSX that works perfectly.

ED: Ok, tried to follow some instructions of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365342&page=2, for ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller, considering that after all, that's my sound card.

Did this:



> #get rid of snd-atiixp-modem
> blacklist snd-atiixp-modem
> 
> rather than just:
> 
> #get rid of snd-atiixp-modem
> snd-atiixp-modem





> $ sudo rmmod snd-atiixp-modem


and this: 




> add to /etc/modprobe.d/options the line(s)
> 
> # for soundchip snd_atiixp
> options snd-atiixp ac97_codec=0


And yes, things remain the same.

Any help, please?  :Smile:

----------


## eduardomps

[SIZE=2]digging through the forums, I've found a solution for this sound card not being recognized by alsa/pulse (Null Output Device)



```
00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 810d
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
    I/O ports at c800 
    Memory at faeff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
    Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0
```

I've just needed to edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
you need to find the line


```
options snd-intel8x0m index=-2

```

commenting it out, and adding another option:


```
#options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
 options snd-intel8x0 buggy_semaphore=1

```

----------


## Tauriel

Hi all,

I have a problem with the sound of my laptop, and being an absolute newbie to the world of Linux and Ubuntu, I'd appreciate any help on this.

I recently bought a new laptop - Acer Aspire 6530 - with dual-boot of Ubuntu 9.04 (64 bit) and Windows XP. I have a Realtek ALC888 soundcard on it. The problem I had was a very quiet sound from the beginning - I "fixed" that by typing alsamixer in the Terminal and turning everything up to the maximum.

My biggest issue is that the system ignores it when I plug in my headset. I'm also unable to set up my audio playback and input in Skype correctly.

I have downloaded the latest Realtek driver for Linux (LinuxPkg_5.11.tar.bz2) and ALSA driver (alsa-driver-1.0.20.tar.bz2) and followed the instructions in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550753&page=11

Not much noticeable difference, though...

Could please, please someone help me?  :Sad:

----------


## Mandala 13

I have tried tons of post that I have been getting here and there, about the alsa.conf file, about changing the alsamixer settings, about changing everything to OSS in Preferences/Sounds, and things are exactly the same as described in my past post.

And still, the only thing that would always work is the RhthymBox. Does anybody knows why do flash videos crash and stop sounding, why I can't watch videos on VLC or Totem once in a while and why my games say that there's no Sound Device Avaiable, but the RhthymBox always work? Because I would love having my whole system to work like that program alone.

----------


## tpgames

The Issue: No sound period. Using 8.04 Ubuntu. Error messages that don't make sense to me.

Here's what I did:
I did reinstall the gnome-alsa mixer, but still get the same error messages. I did install all of the support packages before reinstalling gnome-alsa mixer. 
What am I doing wrong? Here is all the data I have. Also, if there is something in BIOS that needs to be enabled, can you give me some options as to where I might find whatever it is, and its name? I tried this before but didn't see anything to do with soundcards, etc.  Thanks!

I get the following messages, and every message like it for every option in gnome-alsa mixer:


```
Bad key or directory name: "/apps/gnome-alsamixer/display_toggles/SigmaTel_STAC9708,11-AC97_2ch->4ch_Copy": `,' is an invalid character in key/directory names
Bad key or directory name: "/apps/gnome-alsamixer/toggle_display_names/SigmaTel_STAC9708,11-Sigmatel_4-Speaker_Stereo": `,' is an invalid character in key/directory names
Bad key or directory name: "/apps/gnome-alsamixer/toggle_display_names/SigmaTel_STAC9708,11-Sigmatel_Surround_Phase_Inversion_Playback_": `,' is an invalid character in key/directory names
```


Here is the data from terminal:


```
jyzrxal@jyzrxal-desktop:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]
00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)
00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a)
00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a)
00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)
00:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 43)
00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 07)
00:0b.0 Communication controller: Conexant HCF 56k Data/Fax Modem (rev 89)
00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 08)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
jyzrxal@jyzrxal-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05a4:9860 Ortek Technology, Inc. 
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05a4:9835 Ortek Technology, Inc. 
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:0040 Microsoft Corp. Wheel Mouse Optical
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
jyzrxal@jyzrxal-desktop:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
 0 [AudioPCI       ]: ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI
                      Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0xdc00, irq 12
jyzrxal@jyzrxal-desktop:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
 0 snd_ens1371
jyzrxal@jyzrxal-desktop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: AudioPCI [Ensoniq AudioPCI], device 0: ES1371/1 [ES1371 DAC2/ADC]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: AudioPCI [Ensoniq AudioPCI], device 1: ES1371/2 [ES1371 DAC1]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
jyzrxal@jyzrxal-desktop:~$ arecord -l


**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
card 0: AudioPCI [Ensoniq AudioPCI], device 0: ES1371/1 [ES1371 DAC2/ADC]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```



```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 8
        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: e4000000-e5ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686/A PCI to ISA Bridge
        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]
        I/O ports at c000 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
:
```

----------


## JTod94

I tried all of the steps... still can't get it working... it is annoying me a lot. Great guide though thanks very much for the help!  :Smile:

----------


## ububaba

> I tried all of the steps... still can't get it working... it is annoying me a lot. Great guide though thanks very much for the help!


You are not alone in this. If that gives any comfort to you.

----------


## JTod94

> You are not alone in this. If that gives any comfort to you.


It does bring some comfort that it is not just me that is having a problem... but I did find that my soundcard is not supported so yes I have in essence found why I have no sound. Don't worry I'm not willing to delete Ubuntu just because of sound! I'll just wait it out. How does my soundcard become compatible/supported for ALSA? (I hope I'm making sense here; I'm new to Ubuntu so I'm still learning all the terms).

Thanks everyone for your help and to the author of this guide, thank you!

----------


## atomicpookavirus

I'm having trouble following this guide.

note: I used to have sound

step 1: aplay -l
gives no soundcard found

step2: lspci -v
finds

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Cirrus Logic Device 5959
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5
        I/O ports at d800 [size=256]
        I/O ports at dc80 [size=64]
        Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
        Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

step 3: check http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/for sound card from drop down. Here's where I get lost, what dropdown?

I know reinstalling ubuntu would fix this but it seems so unnecessary. Any help would be much appreciated. 

Edit:
What does this error mean?
spivey@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.

Edit dos:
hall-a-loonies, it works now! I had lunch, rebooted, ran aplay -l and saw that my sound card was detected. yay

----------


## tixetsal

atomic,

reinstalling won't fix this.  when you do your updates, you will be right back at square one.  trust me - i've tried.
some update has killed audio for many of us.

----------


## armitage374

Total ubuntu noob here with a HDMI sound problem. I'm on a AMD64 Ubuntu 9.04 system with Asus m3n-h hdmi motherboard and NVIDIA graphics/sound. It's hooked up to a Samsung 40" and I've so far managed to solve most of my problems by looking in these forums, HOWEVER....  Sound is still a no-go when I use HDMI. It's not the cable or the HDMI socket on the telly.   Here's what aplay -l got me:  **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: NVIDIA HDMI [NVIDIA HDMI]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0  Notice that it actually lists my HDMI output.  aplay -L : front:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0     HDA NVidia, ALC1200 Analog     Front speakers surround40:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0     HDA NVidia, ALC1200 Analog     4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers surround41:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0     HDA NVidia, ALC1200 Analog     4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers surround50:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0     HDA NVidia, ALC1200 Analog     5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers surround51:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0     HDA NVidia, ALC1200 Analog     5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers surround71:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0     HDA NVidia, ALC1200 Analog     7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers iec958:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0     HDA NVidia, ALC1200 Digital     IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0     HDA NVidia, NVIDIA HDMI     HDMI Audio Output null     Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)   I've tried to follow the guide, but that's a no-go.  Help? And really, TRULY spell it out here; I'm a reformed winblows user........  :Wink:

----------


## armitage374

*what the frag happened to the layout of my last post?*
My problem is solved....I'm not telling you how.....It to bloody simple and thus mega-embarrassing........

----------


## tixetsal

I discovered that by booting 2.6.28-11-generic, instead of 2.6.28-13, my audio was restored, as long as I booted that kernel. I have another box with Asus P5N7A-VM MOBO, and this bug did not effect that machine. My AMD geforce 8200 will not play nice with 28-13 though. My sound card shows up in lspci, but aplay -l tells that I have no sound card.

----------


## sas3

It seems sound is still an inexact science. I wish the ubuntu team does something about it.

1. On my Dell Inspiron 1525 Laptop: No matter what I tried from this guide, it wouldn't work. But after a few updates (I wish I kept track what those were), it started working!! The next day, after a few more updates, gone!! 

I then tried to remove the sound and alsa pkgs (as given in this guide) and now, it works! I use Ubuntu 9.04 2.6.28-13-generic #44 SMP x86_64 kernel.

I don't know when it will stop again. So fingers crossed.

My desktop machine is fit for a different post, to keep matters from getting confusing.

----------


## sas3

On my HCL Desktop System: *No sound yet.*


```
uname -a
Linux surfer01 2.6.28-13-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 2 07:55:09 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```



```
aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

I haven't figured out what AC97 is but I tried this one anyway...

```
cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
"options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=3"
```

I reinstalled the sound and alsa packages (as given in this guide) several times.
*No sound yet.*

PS: 
a) Yes, /etc/group has all my users in the group audio.
b) lspci -v shows kernel driver as Intel ICH and kernel module as:  snd-intel8x0

----------


## tixetsal

sas3,

Try booting 2.6.28-11-generic, if you can, and see if that revives your sound.

----------


## sas3

> sas3,
> 
> Try booting 2.6.28-11-generic, if you can, and see if that revives your sound.


I tried, but no such luck.  :Sad:

----------


## sas3

LordRaiden: 
It seems the configuration files in /etc/modprobe.d/ should all have the .conf extension in recent versions of ubuntu. 
If this is true, you might want to update the guide.

----------


## mak89k

i used to get sound output from the front two jacks( head phones) ... the rear jacks for speakers was not responding
i have a alc 1200 codec which seems to not recognised.... but after following the first fw instruction i cld get sound out of my speakers... but this sound is not clear.... there is a disturbance... please help
i want the sound to work perfectly....

----------


## [matt]

> *Configuring default soundcards / stopping multiple soundcards from switching* 
> *Note: This section assumes that you have installed each soundcard properly.* 
> In a shell, type      Code:
>      cat /proc/asound/modules 
> 
> 
> This will give the the name and index of each soundcard you have currently. Make a note of the names, and decide which one you want to be the default card.
> 
> Now type      Code:
> ...


Ok, I'm lost with this. I currently have a built in sound card that works fine. I am trying to get my external Creative USB soundcard woking. When I plug it in, the blue light comes on on the sound card and I have verified that my system recognizes it with...



> aplay -l


I get stuck when I run this "alsa-base" in the command window. It brings me to a blank window, I type in the "options snd- blah-blah-blah" and I have nothing to do from that point? Hitting "enter" just goes to the next line. Is there some way to save this. It seems like I'm just typing some letters to give my fingers exercise? I have tried opening "alsa-base.conf" from the file browser and this is what the file shows...

# autoloader aliases
install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above generic modules
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-ioctl32 ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq ; }
#
# Workaround at bug #499695 (reverted in Ubuntu see LP #319505)
install snd-pcm /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-pcm $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-pcm-oss ; : ; }
install snd-mixer /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-mixer $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-mixer-oss ; : ; }
install snd-seq /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-seq $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq-midi ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq-oss ; : ; }
#
install snd-rawmidi /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-rawmidi $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq-midi ; : ; }
# Cause optional modules to be loaded above sound card driver modules
install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-emu10k1-synth ; }
install snd-via82xx /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-via82xx $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq ; }

# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist saa7134-alsa ; : ; }
# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
options bt87x index=-2
options cx88_alsa index=-2
options saa7134-alsa index=-2
options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
options snd-usb-audio index=-2
options snd-usb-us122l index=-2
options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
options snd-usb-caiaq index=-2
# Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci
options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
# Keep snd-pcsp from beeing loaded as first soundcard
options snd-pcsp index=-2


Any guidance here? In case you haven't noticed, I'm a complete noob to the linux world(I'm trying to learn!) Thanks in advance....

----------


## [matt]

One more thing. I think that when I was attempting to make this work in the console I created extra files. I exited out of the console "while a process is still running" like twice. In the modprobe.d file there are two files that I believe I inadvertently created: alsa-base.save & alsa-base.save.1. Tried deleting them and it says I dont have permission? Well I want permission cause I bought the d@mn computer. Somebody help!

----------


## sas3

> On my HCL Desktop System: *No sound yet.*
> 
> 
> ```
> uname -a
> Linux surfer01 2.6.28-13-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 2 07:55:09 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


I tried booting 2.6.28-11-generic too (as suggested), no sound yet.
I would appreciate any ideas. Thanks.

----------


## crlbeijing

I just purchased a Toshiba NB200 and installed Ubuntu 9.04 in dual boot config with XP.  Everything works perfectly in Ubuntu except there is no sound.  I have tried your suggestions in the Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide v0.5e, but nothing seems to solve the problem.

aplay -l yields:

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC272 Analog [ALC272 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

and  lspci -v | less yields:

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff6e
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        Memory at f0440000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

I have removed & reinstalled pulse audio, tried various other suggestion I've found posted elsewhere and added "snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.  I don't know what to do next.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## sas3

> I just purchased a Toshiba NB200 and installed Ubuntu 9.04 in dual boot config with XP.  Everything works perfectly in Ubuntu except there is no sound.  I have tried your suggestions in the Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide v0.5e, but nothing seems to solve the problem.
> ....
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


I had similar trouble with my Dell Laptop (yes, your laptop could be different)... it mysteriously started working one-day (after some updates). I made a note of all configs and pkgs that I thought are relevant... so a few pointers from there that might help you:
1) cat /proc/asound/modules
-- on my laptop it shows just one line:
 0 snd_hda_intel
2) grep audio /etc/group
-- should show a line with your user id as one of the members of the group "audio". (you may have already checked this from the guide)
3) pulseaudio: FWIW, I didn't touch this part. So if it is there and doing something, I don't even know  :Smile: . In my System->Preferences->Sound, I use only autodetect for events & movies; and ALSA for audio-conferencing (playback and capture); and ALSA mixer for Mixer Device. I don't have any asound.conf in /etc/
4. My alsamixer settings: Master 100; PCM 100; Front 100; Surround Muted; Center Muted; LFE Muted; Side Muted; IEC95 8 Muted; IEC958 Playback Muted; Analog Loopback Muted; Digital Input Source Mic1; Swap Center/LFE Muted; (PC Speaker used to be there, but is now missing from the list)
Getting sound to work is a pain. So good luck with it!  :Smile:

----------


## Hybrid86

Just installed jaunty, and I do not have any audio in my installation. It is a fresh install on my brand new HP pavillion dv5. Headphones are the only thing that works.

Here is the output of aplay -1



```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

----------


## nineowls

> Bumping this post since I think it is ready to be used by people having trouble with sound. I'll do my best to field questions and make changes to this guide as needed. If you are an experienced Ubuntu user, please help out with testing, verifying, and helping people who use this guide. 
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have been using my A31 Thinkpad since beginning 2003
I have gone through the pain of Windows, and I can tell you this @#$% with sound every update since 8.04 is absolutely as bad as anything Winblows ever "did" to me.
Un-be-luck-in-ievable.
My sound stopped working after 8.04
I spend hours getting it workking
It stops working again
If I could sacrifice small animals (or freakin large ones for that matter) to get this crap perm resolved I would
where is a good load of fire and brimstone when it;s needed
jeez
crackers
crap 


```
aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: I82801CAICH3 [Intel 82801CA-ICH3], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801CA-ICH3]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```



```
lspci -v
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: IBM Device 0508
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
	I/O ports at 1c00 [size=256]
	I/O ports at 18c0 [size=64]
	Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
	Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0
```

what kinda turd is ubuntu if it breaks what has been working for years and kant even be fixed after 2.5 hours of solid effort :Confused:

----------


## nineowls

i have no love for pulseaudio
it sits there and has little bouncin meters that sound is being picked up and no sound actually gets through the speakers
if I push the vol up/down the thinkpad dutifully beeps
when i boot, the system noises all tootle-e-ootle
but try pandora or last--  n a d a 
I have had sound issues since after 8.04
tonight I tried 
_       sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
       sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
       sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop_
then
_       sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
       gnome-alsamixer_
looked at all the settings
checked/unchecked a few things...
maybe you'll find something that will work for you? (I did)

----------


## nineowls

164  aplay -l
  165  lspci -v
  166  sudo modprobe snd-
  167  sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
  168  sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
  169  sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
reboot
uname -a
Linux w30004dm2wrd1u 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 19:49:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux



```
sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
```



```
gnome-alsamixer
```

*I checked the box in front of 

```
PCM Out Path & Mute
```

*
_sound started working_

----------


## kdroggy

I also had a lot of problems getting sound to work after installing ubuntu on my Tosiba NB200.

I couldn't get sound to work on Jaunty 9.04 so I installed Hardy 8.04. Sound worked, however I couldn't get wireless working, so I upgraded to Intrepid 8.10. Sound worked until the kernel update to 2.6.27-11, then no sound.

After reading a *lot* of forums I tried getting rid of ALSA and installing OSS4 driver. Sound works! Instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound

This also works on Jaunty 9.04, so now I finally have a working net-book with sound *and* wireless  :Smile:  (system sounds don't work but it's a small price to pay)

----------


## HDTimeshifter

I hooked up another set of 2.1 speakers to my computer to make sure it's not the speakers themselves and when playing a music CD with the speaker hardware volume at max, can just barely hear the music.  It sounds like a line level issue, but I tried reinstalling ALSA drivers from a fresh kernel as described on page 1.  Still no sound.  When I try testing various configurations in the sound control panel I hear a faint high pitch whine.  Here is what I have:

ASUS P5Q Pro
Using on-board audio analog front output to 2.1 speakers
Ubuntu 9.04

$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d3
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff
	Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fe8fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	I/O ports at a800 [size=32]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
	I/O ports at a880 [size=32]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
	I/O ports at ac00 [size=32]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
	Memory at f9fffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82fe
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
	Memory at f9ff8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f8f00000-00000000f8ffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
	Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
	Memory behind bridge: fe900000-fe9fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
	I/O ports at a080 [size=32]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
	I/O ports at a400 [size=32]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
	I/O ports at a480 [size=32]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
	Memory at f9fff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90) (prog-if 01)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32
	I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
	Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (prog-if 01)
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2299
	I/O ports at 9c00 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 9880 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 9800 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 9480 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 9400 [size=32]
	Memory at f9ffe800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 15
	Memory at f9fff400 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]
	Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT (rev a1)
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82a5
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	Memory at fa000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]
	I/O ports at bc00 [size=128]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fe880000 [disabled] [size=512K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
	Kernel modules: nvidia, nvidiafb

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1e Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8226
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2298
	Memory at fe9c0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
	I/O ports at cc00 [size=128]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ATL1E
	Kernel modules: atl1e

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82e0
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]
	I/O ports at d880 [size=4]
	I/O ports at d800 [size=8]
	I/O ports at d480 [size=4]
	I/O ports at d400 [size=16]
	Memory at feaffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pata_marvell

05:00.0 Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Mac System Co Ltd Device 8d8b
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
	Memory at febf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
	I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70) (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8294
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
	Memory at febef000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ohci1394
	Kernel modules: firewire-ohci, ohci1394

----------


## mr_gourami

ok this guide half worked for me!! 

i got through to the part where i purged then rebooted. bam 5.1 sound on start up, last.fm has 5.1 when playing through firefox.

but now i have no sound elsewhere. when i play an avi file the movie program has no sound. the little speaker icon is greyed out. in mplayer the error message i get is...

[JACK] cannot open server

[OpenAL] could not open device

DVB Audio Device : No such file or directory

movie plays just fine, just no sound at all....

so im halfway there. now what?

its a creative live! 5.1 sound blaster card if that helps.

----------


## JTod94

I know this isn't an exact solution for no sound, but as I posted earlier, my soundcard isn't supported. However by plugging in headphones you will get sound, or at least in my case I did. Hope this helps,
Jack

----------


## jstnhickey

My sound recently started skipping just last Wednesday.  I updated to jaunty when it came out.  I don't know if an update was done that may have caused the skipping or not.  I have not found much information on skipping soundy in jaunty.  I have tried to follow a few tutorials but they all seem to be related to sound not working at all.  Any help would be appreciated.  I use the computer as a HTPC so I do not use it all the time, but I do know it worked last Sunday and as of Wednesday the sound had begun skipping.

----------


## jstnhickey

It looks like my flash has stopped working also.

----------


## Gazelle

This was the best guide I've come across so far! Thank you...

Unfortunately, I did try everything but still no sound is coming out. Not even a starting sound or beep. I have ATI cards, could not find them in de ALSA Matrix section... did I miss something there? pls help

----------


## nineowls

> absolutely as bad as anything Winblows ever
> 
> 
> ```
> aplay -l
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: I82801CAICH3 [Intel 82801CA-ICH3], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801CA-ICH3]
>   Subdevices: 0/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> ...


Yup. No sound. Yet another day. :LOL:  I don't have time for this.
think it's time for a different distro.
*Any suggestions?* I use Solaris and Ubuntu all day at work. Maybe I should switch to OpenSol on my laptops?

----------


## HDTimeshifter

> Yup. No sound. Yet another day. I don't have time for this.


I've been without sound for 3 weeks and no solution.  I decided to try 64-bit Linux because all the compatibility problems I heard about Vista 64, but the sound and Flash breaking all the time is ******* me off.  I'm going to try recompiling it, but if that doesn't work, I'm actually considering going back to Windows.  You pay for it, but at least they have support.

----------


## Blackjack Davy

> I also had a lot of problems getting sound to work after installing ubuntu on my Tosiba NB200.
> 
> I couldn't get sound to work on Jaunty 9.04 so I installed Hardy 8.04. Sound worked, however I couldn't get wireless working, so I upgraded to Intrepid 8.10. Sound worked until the kernel update to 2.6.27-11, then no sound.
> 
> After reading a *lot* of forums I tried getting rid of ALSA and installing OSS4 driver. Sound works! Instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
> 
> This also works on Jaunty 9.04, so now I finally have a working net-book with sound *and* wireless  (system sounds don't work but it's a small price to pay)


Thank you thank you thank you!! You're a godsend! I finally have sound working on 9.04!  :Guitar: 

I've tried all the steps in the guide and although my card was detected (Audigy2 ZS, so not exactly obscure is it?) and my username was in the sound groups and I uninstalled and reinstalled ALSA and followed _every other instruction_ in the original post nothing worked at all. No sound at all, nothing, nada, zilch. Not even a logon sound.

OSS works fine! No system sounds, but nothings perfect eh?

Funny thing is sound worked fine from 6 dapper through to 8 hardy but since then, nothing. I thought that newer versions were supposed to improve things, not fundamentally break them. Seems counterintuitive to me. Oh well, I'm not an expert, what do I know?

----------


## HDTimeshifter

> Thank you thank you thank you!! You're a godsend! I finally have sound working on 9.04! 
> 
> I've tried all the steps in the guide and although my card was detected (Audigy2 ZS, so not exactly obscure is it?) and my username was in the sound groups and I uninstalled and reinstalled ALSA and followed _every other instruction_ in the original post nothing worked at all. No sound at all, nothing, nada, zilch. Not even a logon sound.
> 
> OSS works fine! No system sounds, but nothings perfect eh?
> 
> Funny thing is sound worked fine from 6 dapper through to 8 hardy but since then, nothing. I thought that newer versions were supposed to improve things, not fundamentally break them. Seems counterintuitive to me. Oh well, I'm not an expert, what do I know?


Yes, upgrades breaking things like Flash video and sound and other stuff is really surprising.  One would think they would at least test it on common hardware (Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard) and configurations.  I did have to do some things initially to get Flash to work on 64-bit Ubuntu 8.04 and I seem to recall one upgrade breaking it, but this time it seems they broke the entire low level sound layer.  I also tried uninstalling and reinstalling ALSA, and even though it recognized my sound driver/motherboard, no fixy.  I didn't recompile ALSA since the steps of uninstalling and reinstalling seemed to skip that part if it recognized my card (on-board MB) and drivers.  I'll still try recompiling ALSA this weekend, and if that doesn't work, try the OSS solution.  I'm not sure that OSS supports more than stereo output however.  I need DD 5.1 sound for my Mythbuntu HTPC as well as my Ubuntu PC I intend to run a Mythbuntu client off of as well.

----------


## HDTimeshifter

Hmm, recompiling and rebooting fixed sound for one website that happened to be playing music.  However, I still don't have sound for Flash video.  Now I'm going to work on troubleshooting/fixing Flash 10 for 64-bit Ubuntu.  At least I know it's not blown hardware (if all else failed, I would have installed a dual boot XP partition to confirm this).

Ok, now this is weird.  I put in a music CD and got sound.  Then when I ejected, and played a Flash video I got sound for that as well.  However I have to crank the speaker hardware volume know almost to max.  So I tried quiting Firefox and re-launching it, but now Flash has no sound again, but re-inserting a CD still plays music.  Well after rebooting again it seems the Flash videos now stall and I have to click/move the progress bar forward to continue playing, but it seems to stall shortly afterwards.  I tried playing the CD again, and Rythmbox quit on me all by itself and now there's no sound from the CD either.  Either Ubuntu 9.04 is buggy as hell or recompiling ALSA foobar'ed my system.  And I thought Windows 98 was buggy as hell when it would crash multiple times a day forcing reboots - extremely annoying as a developer!  At least XP seems to be fairly stable.  I'm not sure my foray into Linux on my home PCs was a good decision as everyone else is still on Microsoft (including work) and Ubuntu is so unstable and buggy!

----------


## jmate24

usualy the easiest way to help with your audio problems is instead of following a lengthy guide is to skip to where you are adding your username to the group permisions and change it from:



```
audio:x:29:pulse or audio:x:29:root
```

to



```
audio:x:29:alsa:your-username
```

that is what fixed mine on my lenovo ideapad y510 running ubuntu 9.04.

jmate24

----------


## rusty377

jmate24,

How do you make the change- I can't seem to figure out where you are talking about changing. I am using JJ 9.04 and switched from Pulse to ALSA using someone's guide. I now have (and had) intermittent audio- the driver and device actually disappear! Any help appreciated.

Cheers,
Rusty

----------


## HDTimeshifter

I tried shutting down and restarting, and now I have sound in Flash and video works good again.  I noticed on boot (and last time on reboot) that the speaker icon in the upper right toolbar is disabled by default.  Not sure why this happens as I am not turning it off.

----------


## tizmoz

Hi, i'm new to Ubuntu and all has gone well with installation and sorting my graphics card driver so i wasn't stuck in 800x600 res  :Smile:  BUT.. i cannot get sound at all, could someone tell me if my sound card is supported or if anyone knows how to get it working, hope the following info helps:

tim@tim-laptop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

tim@tim-laptop:~$ lspci -v
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 015e
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
    Memory at f0400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>

Thanks in advance!

P.S Ubuntu, on first impressions seems to blow vista out the window hehe

----------


## MarkusIggy

I'm having problems with my sound, as well. There is no sound at all at this point, but just yesterday, before my little brother used my laptop, the sound was working perfectly. I could have asked him what he did, but unfortunately he wouldn't have any idea...

As I wrote, the sound was working yesterday, but now it doesn't. I have went through the steps in the start of this tutorial, but nothing I did seemed to help.  :Sad: 



*7 HOURS LATER:*
I have now returned home from a vacation, and after about six-seven hours being turned off, a flight-trip and some rough treatment from carrying the laptop in a little bag, the sound is now working. I have no idea what happened, but it's great.

----------


## bluedalek

Hi All

Very frustrated user here.

I am running Ubuntu 9.04, no problems.. except, you guessed it.. sound.

I have tried three different sound cards, all with the same results and I am stumped.

I have used the on-board C-media, a PCI VIA ICE1724 card w/ optical out and a PCI Creative SB Live! Value.

I am able to get sound with any of them by using the sound test tone, and by playing my movies & MP3's through Totem.

Firefox, Moovida, VLC, Amarok and all other media players, I get no sound.

I have scoured through these 100+ pages, followed and completed almost all steps that seem like they would do something, and... no change.

I am at my wits end.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## fieroboom

> Hi All
> 
> Very frustrated user here.
> 
> I am running Ubuntu 9.04, no problems.. except, you guessed it.. sound.
> 
> I have tried three different sound cards, all with the same results and I am stumped.
> 
> I have used the on-board C-media, a PCI VIA ICE1724 card w/ optical out and a PCI Creative SB Live! Value.
> ...


I had this issue on a multi-channel card once. Certain programs played audio on the "Front" channels, some played audio on the "Center" channel, and a few played audio on the "Headphone" channel. These are some of the most difficult to TS, because since you have audio, you know the kernel is loading the proper driver (or at least a usable one...).
Just for kicks, open up vlc, and start playing a video, then click Tools -> Messages -> Modules Tree tab.
Verify what it says under "Audio Output" and report back. Example image:



Also, let's have a peek at a few things... Open a terminal and run these commands, then post the results:


```
aptitude search flash gstream libxine
```

That should present a good bit of info...
 :Very Happy: 
-Paul

----------


## bluedalek

Many thanks.

I am currently using the SB Live! Value.. here's the requested info:



```
i   adobe-flashplugin               - Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10      
i   bluez-gstreamer                 - Bluetooth gstreamer support               
p   deejayd-gstreamer               - Deejayd GStreamer backend                 
p   flashblock                      - mozilla extension that replaces flash elem
p   flashplugin-installer           - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer       
p   flashplugin-nonfree             - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (trans
p   flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound  - Adobe Flash Player platform support librar
p   flashrom                        - Universal BIOS/ROM/flash programming utili
p   flashybrid                      - automates use of a flash disk as the root 
p   gstreamer-dbus-media-service    - Media service for Ubuntu Mobile           
p   gstreamer-tools                 - Tools for use with GStreamer              
i   gstreamer0.10-alsa              - GStreamer plugin for ALSA                 
v   gstreamer0.10-audiosink         -                                           
v   gstreamer0.10-audiosource       -                                           
p   gstreamer0.10-doc               - GStreamer core documentation and manuals  
p   gstreamer0.10-esd               - GStreamer plugin for ESD                  
i   gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg            - FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer               
p   gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3       - Fluendo mp3 decoder GStreamer plugin      
p   gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegdemux - GStreamer plugin for demuxing of MPEG2 str
p   gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegmux   - GStreamer plugin for muxing of MPEG2 TS st
i   gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs          - GStreamer plugin for GnomeVFS             
p   gstreamer0.10-gnonlin           - non-linear editing module for GStreamer   
p   gstreamer0.10-gnonlin-dbg       - non-linear editing module for GStreamer   
p   gstreamer0.10-gnonlin-doc       - GStreamer documentation for the non-linear
v   gstreamer0.10-lame              -                                           
p   gstreamer0.10-nice              - ICE library                               
p   gstreamer0.10-packagekit        - GStreamer plugin to install codecs using P
i   gstreamer0.10-pitfdll           - GStreamer plugin for using MS Windows bina
i   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad       - GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set      
p   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-dbg   - GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set      
p   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-doc   - GStreamer documentation for plugins from t
i   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multi - GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set (Mult
p   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multi - GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set (Mult
i   gstreamer0.10-plugins-base      - GStreamer plugins from the "base" set     
i   gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps - GStreamer helper programs from the "base" 
p   gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-dbg  - GStreamer plugins from the "base" set     
p   gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-doc  - GStreamer documentation for plugins from t
p   gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight  - plugins for GStreamer for Audio/Video conf
i   gstreamer0.10-plugins-good      - GStreamer plugins from the "good" set     
p   gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-dbg  - GStreamer plugins from the "good" set     
p   gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-doc  - GStreamer documentation for plugins from t
i   gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly      - GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set     
p   gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-dbg  - GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set     
p   gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-doc  - GStreamer documentation for plugins from t
i   gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-mult - GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set (Mul
p   gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-mult - GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set (Mul
i   gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio        - GStreamer plugin for PulseAudio           
i   gstreamer0.10-schroedinger      - GStreamer plugin for encoding/decoding of 
p   gstreamer0.10-sdl               - GStreamer plugin for SDL output           
i   gstreamer0.10-tools             - Tools for use with GStreamer              
v   gstreamer0.10-videosink         -                                           
v   gstreamer0.10-videosource       -                                           
v   gstreamer0.10-visualization     -                                           
i   gstreamer0.10-x                 - GStreamer plugins for X11 and Pango       
p   kaffeine-gstreamer              - Gstreamer engine for kaffeine media player
p   libghc6-gstreamer-dev           - A GUI library for Haskell (Gtk2Hs) -- GStr
p   libgstreamer-perl               - Perl interface to the GStreamer media proc
i   libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 - GStreamer libraries from the "base" set   
p   libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-d - GStreamer development files for libraries 
i   libgstreamer0.10-0              - Core GStreamer libraries and elements     
p   libgstreamer0.10-0-dbg          - Core GStreamer libraries and elements     
p   libgstreamer0.10-dev            - GStreamer core development files          
p   libgstreamer0.10-ruby           - GStreamer 0.10 bindings for the Ruby langu
p   libgstreamer0.10-ruby1.8        - GStreamer 0.10 bindings for the Ruby langu
p   libroxen-flash2                 - Flash2 module for the Roxen Challenger web
p   libxine-dev                     - the xine video player library, development
v   libxine-doc                     -                                           
v   libxine-xvdr                    -                                           
p   libxine1                        - the xine video/media player library, meta-
p   libxine1-all-plugins            - the xine video/media player library, meta 
p   libxine1-bin                    - the xine video/media player library, binar
p   libxine1-console                - libaa/libcaca/framebuffer/directfb related
p   libxine1-dbg                    - debug symbols for libxine1                
p   libxine1-doc                    - the xine video player library, documentati
p   libxine1-ffmpeg                 - MPEG-related plugins for libxine1         
p   libxine1-gnome                  - GNOME-related plugins for libxine1        
p   libxine1-misc-plugins           - Input, audio output and post plugins for l
p   libxine1-plugins                - the xine video/media player library, meta 
p   libxine1-x                      - X desktop video output plugins for libxine
p   libxine1-xvdr                   - Xine input plugin for vdr-plugin-xinelibou
p   libxineliboutput-fbfe           - Local framebuffer frontend for the xinelib
p   libxineliboutput-sxfe           - Local X-Server frontend for the xinelibout
p   libxinerama-dev                 - X11 Xinerama extension library (developmen
i   libxinerama1                    - X11 Xinerama extension library            
p   libxinerama1-dbg                - X11 Xinerama extension library (debug pack
p   m16c-flash                      - Flash programmer for Renesas M16C and R8C 
p   phonon-backend-gstreamer        - Phonon GStreamer 0.10.x backend           
i   totem-gstreamer                 - A simple media player for the GNOME deskto
p   ultrastar-ng-gstreamer          - karaoke game that allows user supplied son
p   vrflash                         - tool to flash kernels and romdisks to Agen
```

----------


## akqj10

I just found a solution to the sound problem on my Dell Dimension 8400.  After suffering without sound on 9.04 and even 8.10 and after many uninstalls and reinstallations, I tried this and it works.  I went into my BIOS and turned off the integrated sound on the motherboard.  I rebooted into Ubuntu and now sound works on everything.  It didn't affect any of my windows programs either.

----------


## bluedalek

Not the solution.. integrated sound is already off.

----------


## kayembee

Thank you. This was invaluable advice.

----------


## henrywsu

For whatever the reason maybe, after following the guide, I had to also run run hda_analyzer (www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/HDA_Analyzer) and turn EAPD to on on 0x1c to hear sound.

The trouble is that the setting does not stick and I have to do this over and over again after each session.  Could someone please tell me how to make this into a automated process?

Thanks so much!

----------


## bluedalek

Ok.. so.. after tinkering around some more, I have noticed that I have three entries for my sound card.

Please find attached a screen shot of my sound pref's and what devices are available.

I ran gnome-sound-preferences from a terminal, and selected each device and attempted to play a test sound..  hopefully this will be of use.

Starting at the top w/ 'Autodetect' :

1 - no sound, no error
2 - onboard, disabled
3 - onboard, disabled
4 - onboard, disabled
5 - test tone
6 - test tone
7 - error :


```
sound-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink': Could not open audio device for playback. [gstalsasink.c(694): gst_alsasink_open (): /GstBin:bin24/GstHalAudioSink:halaudiosink11/GstBin:bin25/GstAlsaSink:alsasink4:
Playback open error on device 'default:0': Invalid argument]
```

8 - onboard, disabled
9 - onboard, disabled
10 - onboard, disabled
11 - test tone
12 - test tone
13 - error:


```
sound-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink': Could not open audio device for playback. [gstosssink.c(421): gst_oss_sink_open (): /GstBin:bin30/GstHalAudioSink:halaudiosink14/GstBin:bin31/GstOssSink:osssink9:
system error: Invalid argument]
```

14 - no sound, no error
15 - test tone
16 - no sound, no error

As a note, I should point out that the onboard (C-Media) is disabled in my BIOS, so I am unsure as to why it's actually listed.  I can plug my speakers in and test them to if needed.

Many thanks in advance!

----------


## bluedalek

would rolling back to an older distro, possibly one of the LTS editions help?

----------


## dino99

hi all,

I have had problem too, but now i usually find a solution after glancing at all the /var/log errors and i use too "htop" to see abnormal use of cpu.

Is pulseaudio used ? if so, your apps settings does use it ? In case of bad working / not working at all : 2 solutions 
 a) system --> pref --> sound : apply good settings , care of "sourdine"
 b) sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio

Then if it's not better, go in synaptic & find all installed packages related to pulseaudio and remove them completly, if it ask to uninstall ubuntu-desktop / gnome-orca / gnome-media: it's ok (remember them & you reinstall them after reboot). Run gtkorphan to clean obsolete packages left behind ( can run in console: sudo apt-get clean / autoclean / autoremove too). So, now your system have been cleaned. You can also delete the hidden setting files (~/.pulseaudio etc). Is time to reboot.

After the boot, reinstall ubuntu-desktop / gnome-media / gnome-orca if they have been previously uninstalled, then reinstall pulseaudio. Make a test of sound, i suppose you have check your hardware before !!!

Good news ? if not , uninstall pulseaudio & set your settings to use alsa only.

Of course, launchpad is the good place, with this forum, to find bugs about sound (use the search option).

good luck  :Capital Razz:

----------


## rmjb

I just did a fresh install and was not getting any sound. I have an Audigy 2 and after tweaking for a while I got into the Mixer on the Switches tab and had to check the "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack" box then I got sound.

That was my only change.

- rmjb

----------


## bluedalek

> ...go in synaptic & find all installed packages related to pulseaudio and remove them completly, if it ask to uninstall ubuntu-desktop / gnome-orca / gnome-media: it's ok (remember them & you reinstall them after reboot). Run gtkorphan to clean obsolete packages left behind ( can run in console: sudo apt-get clean / autoclean / autoremove too). So, now your system have been cleaned. You can also delete the hidden setting files (~/.pulseaudio etc). Is time to reboot.
> 
> After the boot, reinstall ubuntu-desktop / gnome-media / gnome-orca if they have been previously uninstalled, then reinstall pulseaudio. Make a test of sound, i suppose you have check your hardware before !!!
> 
> Good news ? if not , uninstall pulseaudio & set your settings to use alsa only.
> 
> Of course, launchpad is the good place, with this forum, to find bugs about sound (use the search option).
> 
> good luck



I uninstalled Pulseaudio, rebooted.. problem solved!

----------


## HDTimeshifter

I now have sound with both Flash and CDs but it seems to be at a relatively low level.  I have to turn the speaker hardware volume to max to hear a normal level of sound.  Anyone else experience this?

I have no discreet sound card, just on-board integrated Intel sound.

----------


## apparle

To ALSA work under Foxconn RC4107MA-RS2

Add this line to the file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf


```
options snd-atiixp ac97_codec=0
```

This make the driver take the ac97_codec directly instead of probing it because probing it results in codec timeout error

----------


## kwg

Hello,
I am new to Linux and am using the latest version of Kubuntu at the moment.  I have tried several of the steps recommended above, but alas, still no sound.  It plays sounds if I plug in a headset, but it will not use the speakers.  I have opened alsamixer and made sure everything was not muted, I added the user name at the end of audio :Mad: :29.  To be honest, I do not understand some of the other steps and so am unsure on what to do next.  Here is some info, hopefully the right info, about the card.

	 	 aplay -l
 **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
 card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
   Subdevices: 1/1
   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


 lspci -v
 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)                                                                        
         Subsystem: Dell Device 02cf                                              
         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21                        
         Memory at f6afc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                 
         Capabilities: <access denied>                                            
         Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel                                          
         Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel  


Any help is greatly appreciated!  and if there is something you have said or someone else said that I missed, I do apologized, I was a little overwhelmed when reading through this whole thread, as I said, I am new to this  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance!
kwg

----------


## linuxwonder

Hi:

First off, this Guide is the most I have been able to find on getting sound to work with Ubuntu. Unfortunately, I have not been able to get my on-board sound module to work. Here is what I have (according to the manu. specs)

Intel 1.6GHz Atom processor on board
Realtek ALC858 audio
MSI Wind from NewEgg (Everything else works great!)

when I did the lspci -v command, It displayed:

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7418
    Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 16
    Memory at fea38000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

I used the Intel ICH7 name in all my searches for sound drivers and the compile/install seemed to proceed without errors. Still no sound

aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...

sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel  yields nothing.

Has anyone been able to get this to work?? :Brick wall: 

Thanks

----------


## chris777E

My distribution is Intrepid 64bits.

I read the first page and I stoped on this one :



```
grep 'audio' /etc/group
```

for me this command line return : 


```
audio:x:29:pulse,chris777
```

Alsa don't work for me. When I tested sound in Application->setup->sound it's return :



```
audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Impossible d'obtenir ou de définir un paramètre de ressource
```

How can I resolve my problem?

----------


## kakyoism

To Jaunty laptop no-sound users,

After nearly 48hours trial-and-error's with millions posts here, I found most useful tip is to find the CORRECT "codename" of your laptop that /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf recognizes. These names are very elusive because ALSA wants to minimize the size of the codename database I guess, e.g., the codename of my HP dv30 with Intel 5100 AGN is "dell-m4-1"!!! I believe a post somewhere on the forum listed 90% of them. ALSA website should have them all. 

The second most important tip is to bring out all tunable sliders in your volume control and check the IGN585 in volume control's "switches" tab. Finally make sure all sliders are placed high. 

I found the settings System->preference->sound is not as important as in Hardy, but there is no harm to follow one of the tips here on the forum in that area.

For the stuttering problem on my soundcard, I found it absolutely useless to tune the fragment sizes in /etc/pulse/default.pa(?, or daemon.pa, can't remember), or using a rt kernel.. There must be something wrong with the driver. I installed Intrepid, and the stuttering is still there.

I'd appreciate if any HP dv3 or above users can share their success stories with the audio stuttering problem if any.

----------


## HDTimeshifter

> To Jaunty laptop no-sound users,
> The second most important tip is to bring out all tunable sliders in your volume control and check the IGN585 in volume control's "switches" tab. Finally make sure all sliders are placed high.


Thank you!

Wow, my Master setting was at the bottom!  No wonder my sound was so low!  If only I had discovered this simple volume control earlier (via right-click of the sound icon - why isn't it also available from System Preferences or Administration???).

I think my other sound issue and Flash video stuttering / freezing problem is due to power management.  When I leave a Flash video open in a Firefox tab, and the computer goes into hibernation, upon wake-up, if I click the FF tab with Flash video, it will not run properly.  Reloading the page does not fix it.  My solution is to close FF and relaunch it and the video will work again.  Not sure if it's a FF, Flash, or Ubuntu power management bug, but at least the workaround fixes it.

----------


## linux50

I can't thank all the contributors enough for this excellent guide.  I have a Tosh Equium laptop and with Jaunty installed it's working greate - sound was the only problem a real deal breaker - however following the steps in the guide I got sound working!  Hurrah and may thanks  :Very Happy: 

One thing worth adding - I think better networking from the off is needed as I had to install GSAMBA before I could access my other shares.

So very happy 
 :Capital Razz:

----------


## linuxwonder

Problem Solved! As I was grasping for straws, I installed some of the ALSA utilities (alsaconf etc...). The I rebuilt the drivers again. No luck! The I remembered disabling the ICH7 sound in the BIOS thinking it was getting in the way of the ALC858. It wasn't really! When I re-enabled it and continued the reboot i got sound!!!  :Very Happy: . Thanks for the help in this forum.

----------


## dan0106

Excellent guide!!! I had a problem with multiple card switching and reported it as a bug. Are options in alsa-base workaround or solution?

Thanks!

----------


## bobwootton

I have just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my six year old PC, wiping out the windows xp home OS.
There is no sound. The first instruction to find a solution is go to a shell. What is a shell? :Confused: 
How do I go to it? :Confused: 
Is there not a patch that I can download to fix the problem? :Smile:

----------


## VMC

> I have just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my six year old PC, wiping out the windows xp home OS.
> There is no sound. The first instruction to find a solution is go to a shell. What is a shell?
> How do I go to it?
> Is there not a patch that I can download to fix the problem?


What dos "lspci -v" reveal. Maybe someone with a similar card can help.

----------


## OldGnome

I had trouble getting no sound out of my Acer Aspire laptop until I discovered this thread. It took a bit of doing, but I am listening to my music collection via Rhythmbox now.

These forums *rock*.

Thanks.

----------


## Devilfish303

got to the audio group setting and found that setting to be off so now its configured correctly and i get the proper output when I use the command
grep 'audio' /etc/groupbut I still don't get any audio.

----------


## 4ebees

> I have just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my six year old PC, wiping out the windows xp home OS.
> There is no sound. The first instruction to find a solution is go to a shell. What is a shell?
> How do I go to it?


In case no-one has provided an explanation or you haven't found one yet, please check out the attached screenshots.

One shows how to open a terminal and the other shows what it looks like (in Ubuntu standard Gnome desktop)

----------


## Alandal

Merci, merci, merci, pour cette aide qui me sort de trois mois sans le son sous Ubuntu. Vous êtes le héros de mon trimestre.

----------


## fieroboom

> Merci, merci, merci, pour cette aide qui me sort de trois mois sans le son sous Ubuntu. Vous êtes le héros de mon trimestre.


Vous êtes très bienvenu ! Cela est que nous sommes ici pour.

----------


## nikhilbhardwaj

thanks a lot man
i love you

i had tried almost everything that i thought possible to no avial
but this thread helped me get my sound up and running in no time

----------


## desiindc

I posted this in another thread, but this one looks more relevant:

I have been breaking my head over this. Any help would be really appreciated. I have Jaunty and recently installed a MSI R4350 MD512H and connected it to a tv throught the direct HDMI output. (No DVI-HDMI adaptors).

I disabled on board sound and lspci has:
01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]

aplay -l has:
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

lshw shows:
           *-multimedia
                description: Audio device
                product: R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
                physical id: 0.1
                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.1
                version: 00
                width: 64 bits
               clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel

I have installed the latest ati drivers from the ati website and the video work fine through HDMI but I am unable to get any sound through HDMI. 

I upgrade alsa to 1.0.20 that didnt help.
In the volume control I have checked IEC958 under HDA ATI HDMI (Alsa mizer).

No sound from both:
aplay -D plughw:0,3 /usr/share/sounds/card_shuffle.wav
speaker-test -Dplughw:0,3

System->Preferences->Sound does not play sound when click on test for any of the playback options. (including HDA ATIHDMI ATI HDMI (ALSA))

Btw, under defaul mixer track I see nothing under HDA ATI HDMI (Alsa mixer) and under ATI R6xx HDMI (OSS mixer) I see something called Digital-1. Perhaps this has something to do with my motherboard.

I tried upgrading pulse audio but that didn't help either. I got an additional HDA ATI HDMI (PulseAudio Mixer) in volume control but that didn't give out any sound either. 

I have attached the output of alsa-info here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=79...0f3a28d164ee21

btw, I didn't seem to have a .asoundrc file. Does that mean alsa wasnt installed properly?

Any ideas? Thanks. 

oh and I have also added this line: load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0,3
 to /etc/pulse/default.pa but that didn't help.

----------


## inkabink

EDIT: I finally got this working. The realtek driver provided on the website finally worked for me, after I had tried a bunch of different ALSA updates. If anyone has a similar problem, my info was:

Sound chipset: ALC888 
kernel module: snd-hda-intel
driver version 1.0.18rc3 (update to 1.0.20-5.12)

I added a line to alsa-base.conf: "option snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dig" (the motherboard has 6 rear jacks and 2 up front) and saved

then managed to run the instructions I asked about below (make sure to un-tar the driver folder, then run the commands with sudo).

Good luck!

Hi everyone,

I'm having some trouble getting sound to work in a new install of Ubuntu. I've tried going through the various guides, including the one at the top of the post, but they don't seem to apply (for instance, from this guide, my sound chipset is detected and apparently the drivers are installed, but still no sound). Here is a breakdown..

- Ubuntu 9.04
- No initial log-in sound
- Sound works fine in Vista (dual booted on separate drive)
- Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS3L
- Onboard sound device (lspci -v):

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
    Memory at e8100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
    Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

- Results of aplay -l:

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

Here is what I tried to do...

Since these seem to my inexperienced eyes to be working according to the guide, I tried to download the Realtek drivers for Linux found here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/...Audio%20Codecs
driver version: 1.0.20-5.12

Instructions I'm not understanding:
Step 3. Complied source code
    a. cd alsa-driver-1.0.xx
    b. ./configure
    c. make
    d. make install
    e. alsaconf
    f. ./snddevices (Only kernel 2.4 does it)

Can anyone please shed some light on these instructions, or perhaps tell me if I'm going in the wrong direction?

Thank you!

P.S. Sound is not muted in panel, keyboard, actual speakers or alsamixer, I have checked those!

----------


## metalguy639

Many problems with my sound driver even though I tried to use this tutorial. I'll try and give as much info as possible about what I'm running here. 

Results for aplay -l:



```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012], device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Results for lspci -v:



```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 761/M761 Host (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 0131
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
	Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
	I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
	Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d8000000-dfffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS965 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 48)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])
	Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 0131
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 16
	I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
	I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
	I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pata_sis
	Kernel modules: pata_sis

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
	Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1880
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	I/O ports at d800 [size=256]
	I/O ports at d400 [size=128]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
	Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 0131
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20
	Memory at feaff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 0131
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21
	Memory at feafe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 0131
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22
	Memory at feafd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 0131
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 23
	Memory at feafc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd
	Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 190 Ethernet Adapter
	Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Device 0191
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
	Memory at feafbc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]
	I/O ports at d000 [size=128]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: sis190
	Kernel modules: sis190

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:08.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Device 0183 (rev 01) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
	Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 0131
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17
	I/O ports at c800 [size=8]
	I/O ports at c400 [size=4]
	I/O ports at c000 [size=8]
	I/O ports at b800 [size=4]
	I/O ports at b400 [size=16]
	I/O ports at <unassigned>
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: sata_sis
	Kernel modules: sata_sis

00:09.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20268 (Ultra100 TX2) (rev 02) (prog-if 85)
	Subsystem: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20268 (Ultra100 TX2)
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17
	I/O ports at a800 [size=8]
	I/O ports at a400 [size=4]
	I/O ports at a000 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 9800 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 9400 [size=16]
	Memory at feaf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Expansion ROM at feae0000 [disabled] [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pata_pdc2027x
	Kernel modules: pata_pdc2027x

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
	Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
	Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
	Flags: fast devsel
	Kernel driver in use: k8temp
	Kernel modules: k8temp

00:1f.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
	Kernel modules: shpchp

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
	Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
	Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel, IRQ 10
	BIST result: 00
	Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
	Memory at febe0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
	I/O ports at e800 [size=128]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: sisfb
```

Ok I was able to actually find my driver its the intel8x0, but when I went to compile it with the module assistant I get an error message at the end that says it cannot build the driver or something o that effect. Then it gives me 3 options, exit, go on,  one other I do not remember right now. 

I have AC'97 I tried the info on THIS link, but it did nothing even after a reboot. I really would like to have my sound so I can listen to music & watch my movies. Someone please help me. TIA!

----------


## Katty2008

I've been trying to use the site to find sound bit or whatever, but it's not working, I have no idea where to go.

----------


## pneaveill

> I've been trying to use the site to find sound bit or whatever, but it's not working, I have no idea where to go.


  Can you give us some input here as to what exactly you are looking for.  Happy to help if you provide more details :Popcorn: 

lspci is a good thing to start with. Likewise, a real description of the problem might help also.

----------


## Thedosius

I'm having trouble with volume, I get system volume, and I get full volume on my windows partition, but youtube, pandora, etc. aren't working. 

EDIT: by system volume, I mean the startup noises

I did try everything in the tutorial with no luck, volume is not muted, etc. Because my XP partition work, I feel like it's a ubuntu software problem.

Suggestions?

OKAI

After more testing, I've realized that the underlying problem is that flash apps aren't giving me sound. How can I fix this?

----------


## erasmosis

Hi there, 
I recently got a new case and moved my motherboard and all the components into it.  When I started back up, the audio stopped working.   I restarted, and nothin.  Then I put in an old audio card, and it worked very well... until i restarted, now neither the onboard audio nor the audiocard work.  Ive tried the steps ive found on here, with no luck at all... Please help?
 :Brick wall:

----------


## pneaveill

> Hi there, 
> I recently got a new case and moved my motherboard and all the components into it.  When I started back up, the audio stopped working.   I restarted, and nothin.  Then I put in an old audio card, and it worked very well... until i restarted, now neither the onboard audio nor the audiocard work.  Ive tried the steps ive found on here, with no luck at all... Please help?


Am no expert in this, just what I have learned along the way.  Could you post your output of 

lspci 

cat /proc/interrupts

from here, we may have to disable or change something in BIOS, but will cross that bridge when we get there.

----------


## erasmosis

*lspci* 



```
rand@tower-bug:~$ lspci 
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge
00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
00:11.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller
00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller
00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 04)
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge
00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
02:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev 80)
```

*cat /proc/interrupts
*


```
rand@tower-bug:~$ cat /proc/interrupts
           CPU0       
  0:        142   IO-APIC-edge      timer
  1:       4266   IO-APIC-edge      i8042
  4:          2   IO-APIC-edge    
  6:          5   IO-APIC-edge      floppy
  7:          0   IO-APIC-edge      parport0
  8:          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0
 12:     143170   IO-APIC-edge      i8042
 14:      29918   IO-APIC-edge      pata_atiixp
 15:      16208   IO-APIC-edge      pata_atiixp
 17:     106344   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ATI IXP, radeon@pci:0000:01:05.0
 19:         34   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, ohci_hcd:usb2, ohci_hcd:usb3
 20:      24060   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth0
 21:        392   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi, ohci1394
 22:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_sil
 23:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_sil
NMI:          0   Non-maskable interrupts
LOC:     280738   Local timer interrupts
RES:          0   Rescheduling interrupts
CAL:          0   Function call interrupts
TLB:          0   TLB shootdowns
SPU:          0   Spurious interrupts
ERR:          0
MIS:          0
```

Maybe I should add that the sound was working, for a few weeks.  When it went out, I did a complete reformat/reinstall of the latest ubuntu. The sound worked for one session until I restarted and no sound since then.  I reinstalled again, no luck this time.   :Popcorn:  Any ideas?

----------


## th00ht

The very first link in this post does not work (anymore). Please update or remove.

----------


## pneaveill

> *lspci* 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> rand@tower-bug:~$ lspci 
> 
> 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller
> 
> ...


Please note that am clearly no expert with the AMD64 systems, so if wrong, will not hurt my feelings at all.  It looks like you have AMD/ATI audio and video cards (am guessing built-in?). Also, looks like for some reason audio is either conflicting (video or 1394 ports) or not showing up at all in cat /proc/interrupts.

NOt sure I can help further. Will step aside on this one.

----------


## erasmosis

> Please note that am clearly no expert with the AMD64 systems, so if wrong, will not hurt my feelings at all.  It looks like you have AMD/ATI audio and video cards (am guessing built-in?). Also, looks like for some reason audio is either conflicting (video or 1394 ports) or not showing up at all in cat /proc/interrupts.
> 
> NOt sure I can help further. Will step aside on this one.



Dang, I have no clue what you mean by this, you know much more than I do.  Im totally into doing the work to get this going, I really wanna use ubuntu.. I just dont know where to go from here!?!  :Guitar:

----------


## trikster_x

Okay, so at this point I have tried everything to get the sound up and running on my machine.  Here are the stats:

Fresh install of 32 bit 9.04 Jaunty from a reformatted hard drive, not an upgrade.  I had sound in 8.04 Hardy before I reformatted.  Home on a seperate partition, no sound from the get go.

CPU = AMD Athlon 6400.

Here is my card:


```
triksterx@triksterx-desktop:~$ lspci -v

02:0f.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 17
	I/O ports at c000 [size=32]
	I/O ports at c400 [size=128]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: snd-ice1724
```

Here is aplay:



```
triksterx@triksterx-desktop:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
```

I have gone through every step of your tutorial (which is fantastically written, by the way), including the fresh kernel and driver recompile portions.  I have checked, double checked, and triple checked to make sure I am looking for the correct driver, and I believe I am.  My user name is exactly where it should be in groups.  

Perhaps the problem is with ALSA itself?  When I try to run alsamixer I get this:



```
triksterx@triksterx-desktop:~$ alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
```

Does alsa not like separate home partitions?  

When I sudo modprobe the driver, I get no output at all in the terminal.  I haven't used modprobe much, so is that normal? 

And my bios is set up fine.

----------


## SR_ELPIRATA

Hello all:

While I browse the whole 157 pages of replies for my answer I think its best to post my question anyways, maybe somebody can point me to the right place or how to do this before I'm done with them 157 pages  :Smile: 

I have an Asus M3A78-T mobo, and 8.10 32bit ubuntu, and I got sound ok in all 6 channels (it has 8 channels but Im not using the side speakers yet). I guess the only problem I have is that I can't set the crossover/cutover frequency for the subwoofer, so that only low freqs show there. At the moment I can hear all sounds that usually would come out from the other speakers. I remember being able to do this before but I forgot how was it done.

Basically I want the cutover frequency set at 60-70hz.

At the moment Im using the analog outputs and I love how good it works, but it would work a lot better if i could set this cutover frequency.

I also have a small question. Far as I remember, 8.10 shipped with pulseaudio, but I dont think its working as that, volume preferences show this as HD ATI SB audio, and from what I can gather is working in alsa mode.

Thanks for any help... now off to check each of them pages...

ELP

----------


## krul

Did anyone find out how to keep your music playing when you switch to a different user?

Pulseaudio should be running system wide, however I do not get that working.

----------


## marini

HI!

I read your tutorial because i' m having problems in my audio. I have ust installed  xubuntu jaunty intrepid
and all is working but the audio. At the session start, all is good but after some time while i' m listening to something (i tried with differnet programs Listen, Amarok, Dragon, Vlc) always the audio blocks and i have to close the application in order to make silence. After that I can't listen to anything unless I reboot the system.
I have an amilo l1310g fujitsu with a realtek suond driver and my kernel version is 2.28.15

Hope my problem is clear and you can help me!


Pietro

----------


## Bin23

Thanks for the Guide.

I have a Macbook Pro 3.1 and I am running Jaunty.
I've followed you guide to download and install fresh alsa-drivers ; I have no audio in or out at the moment.

aplay -l : ( it is not seen here)
aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found

lspci -v : (it is found here)
Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

After installing fresh drivers, it is still not registered as an audio device. I then attempt to rebuild the driver for my kernel and says that the generic module already exist.

alsamixer: (returns - function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory)

I am afraid that I've been at this for days and still can't get it to work.

Any help would be appreciated.

Bin

----------


## Dackandy

[QUOTE=marini;7853471]HI!

I read your tutorial because i' m having problems in my audio. I have ust installed  xubuntu jaunty intrepid
and all is working but the audio. At the session start, all is good but after some time while i' m listening to something (i tried with differnet programs Listen, Amarok, Dragon, Vlc) always the audio blocks and i have to close the application in order to make silence. After that I can't listen to anything unless I reboot the system.

Hy Everybody,

As marini said, in jaunty there is a problem with the audio. I had 8.04, and Skype, Rhythmbox, worked in same time without no problem. When I made the upgrade, when ubuntu login = no sound, skype = no sound, Rhythmbox = no sound, but, and here is the catch, if i quit skype, I had the audio back on line in perfect order. And if I had to call someone on skype, I had to close Rhythmbox. Please, take notice, that whatever sound program I used, the situation was the same. I tried Audacious and Movie Player with same 0 results.
Since I am new on Ubuntu, and Linux in general, and I have no software expertise, I tried to find a solution to more smarter people. So, because hope dies last, you figure the rest. :Smile: 
I have a Dell 1025, 32 bits, intel 2 duo core, 2gb ram.

Thank you.

----------


## Bin23

I ended up doing a system reinstall. Probably should have gone back to Intrepid, but I have sound coming out of the speaker, but neither the mic or headphone ports work at all. I also did a manual update to the latest alsa drivers. I'll look into updating Pulse next. Can any one see a problem with the following output.

(lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel)
snd_hda_intel          34120  3 
snd_hda_codec          83584  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
snd_pcm                82948  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd                    66980  15 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,  snd_hwdep,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_se  q_oss,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
snd_page_alloc         17032  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm


Thanks again 

Bin

----------


## Ralphieman

After a year or so trying to get MEPIS to recognize the full display resolution (1280x768) on my old Sony PCG-TR2A VAIO laptop, I finally gave up and installed Ubuntu 9.04. What a difference! The display worked perfectly with no tweaking involved -- and the interface is also a lot better looking and more intuitive to me. 

However, I now have no sound! I ran the tests from the top of this thread. Aplay recognizes the built-in sound module (Intel 82801DB-ICH4), and lspci also shows it (same info above plus AC '97 Audio Controller; I can send the full dumps if that's useful). So I assume that Ubuntu sees the hardware correctly. I have unmuted everything and put the volume on all controls I can find all the way up (my keyboard volume control is even recognized, which never happened with MEPIS). But the system still behaves as if it is muted (no system sounds, no audio on YouTube videos, etc.).

Any suggestions? I am not very technically adept with Linux in general and Ubuntu in particular -- so please don't assume I know my way around (it took me some pecking around to figure out how to run a "shell") ...

Thank you.

UPDATE: I was able to enable audio by running alsamixer -Dhw in a terminal window and turning off the external amp channel.  THere's probably a better way to get at that control ... but it seems to have been the problem!

----------


## Bin23

I have installed an older version of the alsa drivers from the realtek site and now I have sound from the headphones, but still nothing from the line in Mic.
Largely it seems an issue of finding the right version of Alsa driver.

Bin

----------


## Fenriswolfr

I just wanted to post my fix to a sound issue I was having. I ran an old game on Ubuntu Jaunty (9.04), Heroes of Might and Magic III by the now defunct Loki Software. 

Here's it's sound requirements:  *Sound*  		/dev/dsp sound device for audio (Enlightenment Sound Daemon is also supported)

Anyhow, I got a sound error running the game when say, firefox was open:
---
$heroes3
couldn't open audio
---
and no audio would play. I tried a bunch of things to try and fix it (no idea if the cumulation of everything did) but one thing for sure fixed it. 

System->Preferences->PulseAudio Preferences
go to the Simultaneous Output tab
check - add virtual output device for simultaneous output on all local sound card.

No idea why this isn't checked by default..?

----------


## badgerm

The Keyboard Shortcut guide at http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/MultimediaKeys appears no longer to exist.

----------


## SR_ELPIRATA

I was posting a problem that I had with zero audio but now I got it fixed, Im still look for an answer about the cutover freq for the subwoofer.

ELP

----------


## SR_ELPIRATA

Well, guess I didnt solve it at all... still zero audio  :Sad: 

Did no changes to the configuration as I had it working even before reading it. Also, snever found (many pages left) the subwoofer cutover trick so not even this has changed.

I can tell that the audio stopped working like 2 days ago, before that it... it was working well. The lspci -v shows the audio device and also the aplay -l does. I'm using the analog outputs and so far all settings in preferences-sound are set to the HD SB ATI and the mixer PCM bar on the mixer is at 100%. Earlier I was experiencing problems with this PCM thing which after every restart showed up at 0% but did the changes in the preferences and now is always at 100%.

Whenever I double click a song in Rythmbox I get the red (pidgin's dnd button) icon showing problems and something on the upper right corner about error. When I go to preferences-sound and try to test audio I get:




> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.


At system startup I get the welcome sound and after user/password the login sound, they work.

Far as I can tell, no audio updates were available recently but I do remember doing some general updates last friday, which was the last day for sound to work.

Any clues?

ELP

PS: Yes,  I forgot, I dualboot with xp and sound works on the other side.

----------


## kazneus

I tried everything listed on the sticky and seemed to have luck untill I checked the sound and still nothing. I just installed Jaunty jackalope ubuntu x86 64-bit on my new Compaq 515 (Turion X2 64) and my soundcard is: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA). I dont get sound from speakers or headphone jack. Is there anything I can do? This is my first time using Linux on a computer, and I'd hate to go back to windows...

----------


## SR_ELPIRATA

Did you try the 32bit 9.04? I have the ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller and was working great till 2 days ago (I'm running 8.10 32bit).

Btw, as explained before, zero audio at the moment though I'm finding that its happening with both the Rythmbox and Totem, no audio with these, but using VLC... I not only get audio but full 5.1 audio as I had been having before.

Not even the 'mouseover' over mp3/ogg tracks do the preview that it used to do, so I'm guessing something broke with gnome since its too much of a chance that this happens with more than one app. Wish I knew what else to do.

ELP

----------


## noffle

Just a small thing, I have an Audigy 2 card, but Ubuntu is reading it as an Audigy 1. Is this detrimental to my sound quality at all? I'm noticing a bit of bass distortion, but that may just be my headphones. Cheers.

----------


## Agallon Mafafas

I just want to thank you for the great help this guide has been for me.

 
Expend 4 days trying to figure who to fix mi sound problem, and when i had enought, and was ready to reinstall mi os, your page save a headache.......

 
tks, a lot......

----------


## ermax

I have been running XBMC on my Xbox for may years and decided to build a very cheap HTPC so I could move to XBMC for Linux and do 1080 video. I picked up a Jetway barebones Intel Atom 220 machine for $139 and an Nvidia 8400GS PCI card for $53 and a Turtle Beach Advantage Micro USB card to do optical output for $29. I already had some spare DDR2 and an old SATA Laptop HD. I am able to run 1080i H.264 via VDPAU and only running around %8 - %18 on the CPU. Very happy about that.

Anyways, my goal was to do passthrough via SPDIF on the USB card and music via SPDIF on the USB card and analog to the onboard soundcard at the same time. I have a second receiver that runs some outdoor speakers and some speakers in the bathroom that requires the analog signal.

So far I tried  this in my .asoundrs file:



```
pcm.opt {
        type hw
        card 1
        device 0
}

pcm.ana {
        type hw
        card 0
        device 0
}

pcm.both {
        type copy
        slave.pcm "opt"
        slave.pcm "ana"
}
```

This works:
speaker-test -c2 -twav -Dopt

This works:
speaker-test -c2 -twav -Dana

The does not work:
speaker-test -c2 -twav -Dboth

When I try "both" I get analog via the onboard card but no optical via the USB card.

Again, I am very new (1st day) to ALSA, or any sound on Linux for that matter. Sorry if this is a stupid question.

----------


## Gorizon

Hello guys! I've just upgraded my KDE to 4.2 and then - my distro to Jaunty. I also compiled a new kernel - a 2.6.30 one
After some major bugs were fixed by dpkg and initial package configuration, ALSA doesn't seem to work
So i removed the _alsa-base_ package and tried to compile it from _alsa-source_ package
The problem is, it presents me with the following errors


```
In file included from include/linux/gfp.h:4,
                 from include/linux/kmod.h:22,
                 from include/linux/module.h:13,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:26,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:25:
include/linux/mmzone.h:18:26: error: linux/bounds.h: No such file or directory
include/linux/mmzone.h:256:5: warning: "MAX_NR_ZONES" is not defined
In file included from include/linux/gfp.h:4,
                 from include/linux/kmod.h:22,
                 from include/linux/module.h:13,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:26,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:25:
include/linux/mmzone.h:290: error: ‘MAX_NR_ZONES’ undeclared here (not in a function)
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:25:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:283:1: warning: "GFP_DMA32" redefined
In file included from include/linux/kmod.h:22,
                 from include/linux/module.h:13,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:26,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:25:
include/linux/gfp.h:100:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:949,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:25:
include/linux/pci.h:698: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before numeric constant
In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.30/arch/x86/include/asm/pci.h:4,
                 from include/linux/pci.h:1098,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:949,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:25:
include/linux/mm.h:269: error: conflicting types for ‘snd_compat_vmalloc_to_page’
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:753: error: previous declaration of ‘snd_compat_vmalloc_to_page’ was here
In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.30/arch/x86/include/asm/pci.h:4,
                 from include/linux/pci.h:1098,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:949,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:25:
include/linux/mm.h:446:63: warning: "NR_PAGEFLAGS" is not defined
include/linux/mm.h:494:62: warning: "NR_PAGEFLAGS" is not defined
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:25:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function ‘snd_pci_orig_save_state’:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1198: error: too many arguments to function ‘pci_save_state’
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: In function ‘snd_pci_orig_restore_state’:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1202: error: too many arguments to function ‘pci_restore_state’
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:25:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1564:1: warning: "page_to_pfn" redefined
In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.30/arch/x86/include/asm/page.h:58,
                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.30/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:18,
                 from include/linux/prefetch.h:14,
                 from include/linux/list.h:6,
                 from include/linux/module.h:9,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:26,
                 from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:25:
include/asm-generic/memory_model.h:72:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:25:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h: At top level:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/adriver.h:1683: error: static declaration of ‘pci_ioremap_bar’ follows non-static declaration
include/linux/pci.h:1236: error: previous declaration of ‘pci_ioremap_bar’ was here
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c: In function ‘snd_compat_vmalloc_to_page’:
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:44: error: implicit declaration of function ‘VMALLOC_VMADDR’
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:49: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘pmd_offset’ from incompatible pointer type
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:50: error: implicit declaration of function ‘pte_offset’
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.c:50: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memory_wrapper.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2
make: *** [compile] Error 2
```



```
$lspci | grep audio
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

I've examined lots of error reports like this but nothing fitted me completely, though I suspect solution looks like editing some source code in *adriver.h* or something

----------


## emetib

has anyone had any luck with 9.04 amd64?  not one of the guides has worked for me.

00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

i know that the i386 works.  is it a bug, not enough work, what is with the amd64 in jaunty that is having so many problems?

----------


## zmdmw52

> *Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide v0.5e* 
> *UPDATE* - The instructions on this page have a new home at  Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
> I'm still leaving a copy here in the meantime, until I am happy with the layout there.
> 
> *Version History (DD-MM-YY)**  ...*




The new page mentioned does not have anything (http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Compre...olutions_Guide), are the instructions in the first post still good (as they are from 2006) ?

----------


## erikthedrink

Type this in terminal to set your usb speakers as the default audio output :KDE Star: 

asoundconf set-default-card 1

Then either close your browser and re-open or restart your system.

----------


## ermax

I finally got simultaneous output to both of my soundcards by using this in my .asoundrc file:


```
pcm.both {
    type plug
    slave.pcm ttable
}

pcm.ana {
        type hw
        card 0
        device 0
}

pcm.opt {
        type hw
        card 1
        device 0
        format S16_LE
        rate 48000
}

pcm.anaandopt {
        type multi
        slaves {
                a {
                        pcm "opt"
                        channels 2
                }
                b {
                        pcm "ana"
                        channels 2
                }
        }
        bindings {
                0 {
                        slave a
                        channel 0
                }
                1 {
                        slave a
                        channel 1
                }
                2 {
                        slave b
                        channel 0
                }
                3 {
                        slave b
                        channel 1
                }
        }
}

pcm.ttable {
  type route
  slave.pcm "anaandopt"
  ttable.0.0 1
  ttable.1.1 1
  ttable.0.2 1
  ttable.1.3 1
}
```

I still don't understand why I couldn't get this done with 'copy'. But hey, it works so I am happy.  :Smile:

----------


## bjorkiii

Im using a prelude card over spdif but its outputting 96 instead of 44.1 is there a way to make it output 44.1 ?

----------


## rfs1970

Hi There,

I just got a HP TouchSmart IQ526 and I am having difficult to make the microphone work in ubuntu 9.04. 

Can some one help me on this issue?

Thank you,

----------


## absolute linux noob

So I am a Linux user of one day. Just fresh installed Ubuntu - 9.04 64-bit - and it doesn't seem to have located all drivers etc. Have followed all instructions to the letter despite a substantial amount being over my head lol. So runnin' on an amd64 Dell Dimension E521 with Creative SB X-Fi. Please Help me get sound going. Will provide more info. if required.

Just installed fresh, apparently nothing wrong with install CD yet 'alsamixer' does not seem to be running...

andre@andre-desktop:~$ alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
andre@andre-desktop:~$

dmesg output: (sorry i've dropped it all here, I don't have a clue what is relevant...)




> [    0.455864] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)
> [    0.456080] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0
> [    0.456285] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0
> [    0.456489] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.
> [    0.456694] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0
> [    0.456898] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0
> [    0.457102] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.
> [    0.457311] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0
> [    0.457515] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.
> ...

----------


## Rhadamanthys

Hello, I'm not quite a Linux newbie (as I've been using Ubuntu for over a year) but I'm certainly not a techie.  My problem is one that many other Ubuntu users seem to have: my sound does not work.

Now I might not be a techie but I am an academic and have no trouble doing research to answer a question, so I have been actively seeking out answers to my problem in various fora.  I recently moved froma desktop to a laptop and thought nothing about sound issues as, on the desktop, I had not had any problems with my sound.

I have read enough posts to see that some veteran users can lose patience with new users who aren't willing to learn the lingo.  I'd just like to state that I am willing to make an effort it's just that my considerable efforts (regarding time spent in various fora) have not paid off.

I have a brand spanking new* HP Pavilion dv3-2150us with a Intel High Definition Audio (HDA) IH9 family, running Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jacakalope*.  

I have read many posts and tried many solutions only to seemingly fail just as I should get to the finish line.  Sadly, this Guide was no different.  I got as far as getting the PulseAudio all tweaked and then I would test it with a random radio station using Rhythymbox.  While I could get PulseAudio to show me that a signal was indeed coming through I could not get it to come out of the speakers.  I tried playing with various mixers (setting the volume, checking for mute, etc) to no avail.

I then read some posts suggesting the ALSA (and I assume by extention PulseAudio) are not quite ready for prime time.  These posters suggested disabling/removing ALSA in favor of the previous OSS.  I did this and had OSS up and running- but again no sound.  I have since restored PulseAudio.

Aside from the obvious "1. how do I get the sound to work on my machine?" I have these questions:

2. Is it indeed possible to get a new Intel HDA on-board audio to work under Ubuntu?
a. If not, might this be something that is corrected when 9.10 comes out next month?
b. If not, are many of the proposed fixes not effective until my particular Intel HDA chip (IH9 family) becomes more common?

3. Are there any Linux distros that do not have this sound issue, or is this Linux-wide?

4. Given my limited skills, is there a point where I could definitively say "Drat, this computer just won't do sound under Ubuntu" and give up?

 A lot of the posts lean technical and are often beyond me, but I don't mind putting in the effort to learn a few things if I think I can achive my goal.  But at this point I need to know, is this achievable under Ubuntu?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## Rhadamanthys

Okay, I tried it all again.  I purged my alsa files and reinstalled after each failed use so I could start clean.

As before I could not get the sound card recognized through aplay -l.  It maintains that I do not have one.  I tried the general procedure and still could not get my sound card recognized.  I went through the Alsa Driver Compilation, first with modeprobe then without.

Now at this point the guide advises me that either I'll get an up to 100% bar across the screen or I'll get an error message.  Neither of those two happened to me.

When I first ran it I had neglected to deselect 'all' as suggested and ended up installing 'all' and my card 'hda-intel' and I got the progress bar that ran up to 100% then seemed to start a second pass at the progress bar which made it to 11% or so before ending, apparently without error (?)

Realizing that not following the instructions faithfully might prevent my solving this I did it again, this time selecting 'hda-intel' only.  No progress bar at all, no error message- just back to the terminal prompt.  So I tried the method of compilation from the alsa-project.  As with the previous process I do get a lot of stuff flying by me on the screen things opened/install/configured (or whatever else- it's a lot of text going by) so it appears to be working.

I have gone to try out the connection using alsamixer and I get a single Master bar and if I tab over i can get a single Capture bar.  I do recall, many dozen forum screens ago, I had once had several bars in the alsamixer, not just the Master.  Me, I don't really care if I have 3 or 17, at this point I'd settle for one that works.  So after each and every stage of this, after each time it seems to have successfully loaded a whole lot of stuff I use aplay -l:  No soundcard.  <Sigh.>

Okay so as it stands, the Alsamixer is not giving me much for settings I can fiddle with.  Yes I know the bars might be muted, I assure you, I tried that.  It reads as unmuted.

So I went back to the OSSXMIX simply because it seems to give me more info, although no setting changes seem to help here either.  My hope is that something here might mean something to you.

What I did is run OSSTEST -l (I guess that sets it in a loop) and with another terminal I loaded OSSXMIX to see what's happening.  Note: my sound clip, for testing purposes is a Youtube video.  So what I see in OSSXMIX is a range of sliders: codec, jack record, select...etc then we get to Misc which has sliders for PCM1 and PCM 2 (two sets side-by-side, each with it's only little check box with a check in them) then Select 1 and Select 2 (similar format) then Mix (which is set to PCM1) and another Misc with a drop down menu reading -28.-8 dB.

Then, below all those on my left are Vmix0 PCM6 PCM7 and PCM8.  All four have double sliders and all four are checked off.  Vmix0 says 'firefox' directly under it, so I assume that's where Firefox is sending the sound from my Youtube video clip.  Since I am also running OSSTEST in a loop it is showing up, intermittinetly, where PCM6 is written.  Also I occasionally get half a beep through my speaker while OSSTEST is looping this way. 

In the terminal window where I ran OSSTEST I got this:

Sound subsystem and version: OSS 4.2 (b 2000/200909092208) (0x00040100)
Platform: Linux/i686 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009

*** Scanning sound adapter #-1 ***
/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0 (audio engine 0): HD Audio play pcm1
Note! Device is in use (by PID 0/VMIX) but will try anyway
- Performing audio playback test... 
  <left> Device returned error: Input/output error
/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm1 (audio engine 1): HD Audio play pcm2
- Performing audio playback test... 
  <left> Device returned error: Input/output error
/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdout0 (audio engine 2): HD Audio play spdifout
- Performing audio playback test... 
  <left> Device returned error: Input/output error
/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin0 (audio engine 3): HD Audio rec select3
- Skipping input only device
/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin1 (audio engine 4): HD Audio rec select4
- Skipping input only device

*** Scanning sound adapter #1 ***
/dev/oss/usb20407240-1/pcmin0 (audio engine 9): USB sound device rec
- Skipping input only device

*** Some errors were detected during the tests ***

Now I understand that ALSA is a different process than OSS and it was made to replace it.  But, as far as I can see, I have both of them on my laptop here and this is the only method that gives me any sort of data.  My first thought is "shouldn't my sound be sent to PCM1?" or does it matter?

I have checked everything that might have anything to do with sound on this computer.  But when I finished this process I get no error message at all- it just doesn't play.  I have revisited my Sound Preferences with its "Test' buttons and nothing works, just a little progress bar (endlessly search for the sound that might never come it seems.)

I am envious of those who have tried these solutions, such as the one at the beginning of this thread, and then reply back "It works!  Thank you!" I really want to be one of those people but I'm out of ideas.  What else can I try?  Does any of the information I've provided above point to a possible solution?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## Rhadamanthys

I talked to a friend who suggested I add these to my posts in the thread.

The outputs from dmesg:

                                        Pages and pages of this:

[ 5039.852541] osscore: Output timed out on audio engine 5/'HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)' (count=0)
[ 5040.872148] osscore: Output timed out on audio engine 5/'HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)' (count=0)
[ 5041.892550] osscore: Output timed out on audio engine 5/'HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)' (count=0)
[ 5042.912640] osscore: Output timed out on audio engine 5/'HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)' (count=0)
[ 5043.932559] osscore: Output timed out on audio engine 5/'HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)' (count=0)
[ 5044.952637] osscore: Output timed out on audio engine 5/'HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)' (count=0)
[ 5045.972573] osscore: Output timed out on audio engine 5/'HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)' (count=0)
[ 5046.992571] osscore: Output timed out on audio engine 5/'HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)' (count=0)
[ 5048.012558] osscore: Output timed out on audio engine 5/'HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)' (count=0)

and when I run Alsamixer this is what is displayed right above the bar:

                                        [AlsaMixer v1.0.18 (Press Escape to quit)]──────────────────┐
│ Card: PulseAudio                                                            
│ Chip: PulseAudio                                                            
│ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                               
│ Item: Master  



I find this somewhat weird because I'm pretty sure Pulseaudio was removed when i was running all that alsa stuff- at least it's gone from my menus.  Synaptic does show it still being installed, so I assume it is installed just not loaded?

----------


## gunbladeiv

Hello,

I'm having a microphone problem with my laptop.  All the sound are good, but one problem is the microphone do not work.  I/People can't hear any sound when i talk to the built-in microphone.  But when i jack an external microphone, it did produce sound.  I think it might be a problem with my setting.  Anyone can give me idea which i can start looking?

below is lspci -v for audio:


```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0260
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
	Memory at 58800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
	Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
	Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00
	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>
	Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
```

I've sets the alsamixer to use microphone instead of line-in.  But still i got no sound from my built-in microphone.  

Thanks in advance  :Capital Razz:

----------


## momist

@Rhadamanthys:  I see you have been posting your problems here, and not getting any replies  :Sad: 

Please don't despair of Ubuntu completely.  I've been using the system for some years now, on various releases, and recently upgraded from Intrepid to Jaunty.  A few days ago, an update borked my sound, and I can't get it back.  As in your case, my system sees the onboard soundcard, but asound doesn't.  I've been battling with this for three days now, and am about to go back to Intrepid Ibex (8.10), which worked very well.  I was only upgrading really because with the new release due next month, I wanted to be ready for the *next* upgrade.

After this, I don't think I'll bother.

My advice to you would be to install the most recent "lts" (long term support) version, currently 8.04 (Hardy Heron?), and see if that works.

Good luck to you.

----------


## raunhar

I have the same problem. Using 9.04. A recent update stopped the sound. All I can hear is the hissiing sound and no actual sound. But on switch off the beep sound is clear.
I tried removing and reinstalling the soundcard as per the first page. But no success.
punnvs@punnvs:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

----------


## Speckta

Let me preface this post by mentioning that I am a total n00b, and this is my first Linux / Ubuntu comp.




> *(1)* Go to a shell and type: 
> 
> ```
> aplay -l
> ```
> 
> 
> *Success* - You will get a list of the all the soundcards installed on your system. Your sound just might be muted. See *alsamixer* section.*Failure -* You will get a message like 
> 
> ...



Check: 

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC880 Digital [ALC880 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


> *(2)* Type this into the shell: 
> 
> ```
> lspci -v
> ```





> *Success* - At this point, you should see your sound card listed. This is a positive sign because it means that *Ubuntu* is detecting the presence of your soundcard, but the drivers are not installed/running. Leave your shell running since you will need it.



Check:

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
    Subsystem: Device 0880:10ec
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
    Memory at fead8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
*Capabilities: <access denied>*
    Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
    Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

Is the bolded part significant? If so, how do I enable it?




> *(3)* Check to see if the ALSA driver for your sound card exists. Go to http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ and search for your sound card (chipset) manufacturer in the dropdown box. You'll be given a matrix of the sound cards made by the manufacturer. Try to match the chipset you found in step 2 with the driver(green hyperlink text).




Failure. Either I don't know how to navigate the site, or they modified it. In any case I couldn't find "chipset" anywhere.




> *(4)* Now go back to the shell and type 
> 
> ```
> sudo modprobe snd-
> ```
> 
>  Now, press the *TAB* key *BEFORE* pressing the *ENTER* key to see a list of modules. Try to find the module that matches the driver you found in step 3.


 
Tried that anyways and got:

Display all 2159 possibilities? (y or n)

I narrowed it down to:

snd-hda-codec / snd-hda-codec-analog / snd-hda-codec-atihdmi / snd-hda-codec-cmedia / snd-hda-codec-conexant / snd-hda-codec-idt / snd-hda-codec-intelhdmi / snd-hda-codec-nvhdmi / snd-hda-codec-realtek / snd-hda-codec-si3054 / snd-hda-codec-via / *snd-hda-codec-intel*

OR 

nvidia / nvidia-agp / nvidiafb

note that step two returned: 


> Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
>     Kernel modules: *snd-hda-intel*


So I typed:



```
sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
```

In the shell and received no "feedback" from the shell. It just took me to the next command line.

I don't know whether to consider this a success or not.

I tried



```
sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-intel
```

and got:

"FATAL: Module snd_hda_codec_intel not found."

In any case, I tried loading a youtube video and the sound still wasn't working.

 :Confused:

----------


## BRRFOC

See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012 which suggests creating new user.

This worked for me after ugrade from 8.04 LTS to Intrepid to Jaunty. I had sound as "initial user" (i.e. installer with admin privileges) in Rhythymbox and Bashee, but not Mozilla mplayer or other streaming  media pplications.

Imediately after creating new user, I had Mozilla playing various streaming media with sound. Of course I don't really want to go through all of the necessary steps to migrate custom applications, settings to new user, but I like music!

Hope this helps.

----------


## Xipe_Totec

EDIT:
I've gotten some help from a more linux-savvy friend, but it's far from being sorted. Now atleast I know what's wrong, and since it's a specific question, I'll open a topic.

----------


## lapputappu

HI I  jst installed ubuntu 9.04 over vista home premium .after installation wen it finished downloading the packages , i tried to play a song .Video was running very nicely but with no audio output .I checked for the ALSA DRIVER as per the instructions in COMPREHENSIVE SOUND PROBLEM SOLUTIONS GUIDE .
STEP 1:- aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

STEP 2:- lspci -v

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f7
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
    Memory at df300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
    Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

after this i went through the alternatives steps described there means uninstalling and reinstalling with compiling the alsamixer .After this process wen i returned bck to the 

step 4:- sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel              I GOT DIS AS  d error msg 


WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/updates/alsa/acore/snd-page-alloc.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/updates/alsa/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/updates/alsa/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/updates/alsa/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

  AND still no sound output 

plz sort dis problem i m just fed up with dis problem after installing ubuntu 9.04 .

----------


## lapputappu

but after rebooting again i typed 
sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel 
and d o/p was 

rajeev@rajeev-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
rajeev@rajeev-laptop:~$ 
 means dere was no output .........
after going through some more pages i did dis one , typed dmesg and output was


[    1.005404] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff
[    1.005410] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: 0xdc200000-0xdd2fffff
[    1.005415] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d5000000-0x000000d5ffffff
[    1.005424] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05
[    1.005427] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: 0x3000-0x4fff
[    1.005433] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: 0xdb200000-0xdc1fffff
[    1.005438] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d6000000-0x000000d70fffff
[    1.005447] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:06
[    1.005450] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff
[    1.005457] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   MEM window: 0xda100000-0xdb1fffff
[    1.005462] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d7100000-0x000000d80fffff
[    1.005470] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:07
[    1.005474] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   IO window: 0x1000-0x1fff
[    1.005480] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   MEM window: 0xd9100000-0xda0fffff
[    1.005485] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d8100000-0x000000d90fffff
[    1.005493] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0a
[    1.005495] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled
[    1.005502] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: disabled
[    1.005506] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled
[    1.005521] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    1.005525] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.005533] pci 0000:00:1c.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)
[    1.005537] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    1.005543] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.005552] pci 0000:00:1c.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)
[    1.005556] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[    1.005562] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.005572] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[    1.005577] pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.005586] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[    1.005590] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.005599] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    1.005604] pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.005612] pci 0000:00:1c.5: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)
[    1.005616] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[    1.005622] pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.005630] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.005634] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0x00-0xffff]
[    1.005637] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]
[    1.005639] bus: 01 index 0 io port: [0x8000-0x8fff]
[    1.005641] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [0xd0000000-0xd2ffffff]
[    1.005643] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]
[    1.005645] bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    1.005647] bus: 02 index 0 io port: [0x7000-0x7fff]
[    1.005649] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0xde300000-0xdf2fffff]
[    1.005651] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0xd3000000-0xd3ffffff]
[    1.005653] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    1.005655] bus: 03 index 0 io port: [0x6000-0x6fff]
[    1.005657] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0xdd300000-0xde2fffff]
[    1.005659] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0xd4000000-0xd4ffffff]
[    1.005661] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    1.005663] bus: 04 index 0 io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]
[    1.005665] bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0xdc200000-0xdd2fffff]
[    1.005667] bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0xd5000000-0xd5ffffff]
[    1.005669] bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    1.005671] bus: 05 index 0 io port: [0x3000-0x4fff]
[    1.005673] bus: 05 index 1 mmio: [0xdb200000-0xdc1fffff]
[    1.005675] bus: 05 index 2 mmio: [0xd6000000-0xd70fffff]
[    1.005677] bus: 05 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    1.005679] bus: 06 index 0 io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]
[    1.005681] bus: 06 index 1 mmio: [0xda100000-0xdb1fffff]
[    1.005683] bus: 06 index 2 mmio: [0xd7100000-0xd80fffff]
[    1.005685] bus: 06 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    1.005687] bus: 07 index 0 io port: [0x1000-0x1fff]
[    1.005689] bus: 07 index 1 mmio: [0xd9100000-0xda0fffff]
[    1.005691] bus: 07 index 2 mmio: [0xd8100000-0xd90fffff]
[    1.005693] bus: 07 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    1.005695] bus: 0a index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    1.005697] bus: 0a index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    1.005698] bus: 0a index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]
[    1.005700] bus: 0a index 3 io port: [0x00-0xffff]
[    1.005702] bus: 0a index 4 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]
[    1.005710] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    1.020053] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    1.020285] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[    1.020618] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    1.020798] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[    1.020800] TCP reno registered
[    1.028077] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    1.028189] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[    1.630291] Freeing initrd memory: 7377k freed
[    1.630327] Simple Boot Flag value 0x5 read from CMOS RAM was invalid
[    1.630330] Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1
[    1.630492] cpufreq: No nForce2 chipset.
[    1.630618] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[    1.630634] type=2000 audit(1253885273.628:1): initialized
[    1.637741] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[    1.637746] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    1.639037] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[    1.639096] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[    1.639685] fuse init (API version 7.10)
[    1.639762] msgmni has been set to 1671
[    1.639927] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)
[    1.639936] io scheduler noop registered
[    1.639938] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[    1.639940] io scheduler deadline registered
[    1.639953] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[    9.640007] pci 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001
[   17.640007] pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001
[   17.640151] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device
[   17.877433] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   17.877472] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: found MSI capability
[   17.877497] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: irq 2303 for MSI/MSI-X
[   17.877507] pci_express 0000:00:01.0cie00: allocate port service
[   17.877520] pci_express 0000:00:01.0cie02: allocate port service
[   17.877532] pci_express 0000:00:01.0cie03: allocate port service
[   17.877585] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   17.877636] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability
[   17.877671] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 2302 for MSI/MSI-X
[   17.877687] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0cie00: allocate port service
[   17.877699] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0cie02: allocate port service
[   17.877710] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0cie03: allocate port service
[   17.877786] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64
[   17.877837] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: found MSI capability
[   17.877871] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: irq 2301 for MSI/MSI-X
[   17.877888] pci_express 0000:00:1c.1cie00: allocate port service
[   17.877901] pci_express 0000:00:1c.1cie02: allocate port service
[   17.877913] pci_express 0000:00:1c.1cie03: allocate port service
[   17.877988] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64
[   17.878040] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: found MSI capability
[   17.878074] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: irq 2300 for MSI/MSI-X
[   17.878090] pci_express 0000:00:1c.2cie00: allocate port service
[   17.878107] pci_express 0000:00:1c.2cie02: allocate port service
[   17.878119] pci_express 0000:00:1c.2cie03: allocate port service
[   17.878195] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64
[   17.878246] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: found MSI capability
[   17.878281] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: irq 2299 for MSI/MSI-X
[   17.878297] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3cie00: allocate port service
[   17.878309] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3cie02: allocate port service
[   17.878321] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3cie03: allocate port service
[   17.878396] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64
[   17.878447] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: found MSI capability
[   17.878482] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: irq 2298 for MSI/MSI-X
[   17.878498] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4cie00: allocate port service
[   17.878510] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4cie02: allocate port service
[   17.878522] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4cie03: allocate port service
[   17.878598] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64
[   17.878650] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: found MSI capability
[   17.878684] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: irq 2297 for MSI/MSI-X
[   17.878701] pci_express 0000:00:1c.5cie00: allocate port service
[   17.878713] pci_express 0000:00:1c.5cie02: allocate port service
[   17.878725] pci_express 0000:00:1c.5cie03: allocate port service
[   17.878809] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[   17.879106] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   18.008088] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)
[   18.233505] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)
[   18.233584] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0
[   18.233587] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[   18.233629] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1
[   18.233632] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[   18.233673] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2
[   18.233751] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]
[   18.233794] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input3
[   18.233804] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]
[   18.249799] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0
[   18.249804] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)
[   18.250586] ACPI: SSDT BFC77C18, 0265 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20060912)
[   18.251139] ACPI: SSDT BFC75618, 0594 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20060912)
[   18.251752] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state
[   18.251755] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state
[   18.251758] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state
[   18.251771] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])
[   18.251790] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device1
[   18.251794] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)
[   18.252283] ACPI: SSDT BFC76E18, 01CF (r1  PmRef    ApIst     3000 INTL 20060912)
[   18.252854] ACPI: SSDT BFC77F18, 008D (r1  PmRef    ApCst     3000 INTL 20060912)
[   18.253559] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])
[   18.253577] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device2
[   18.253581] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)
[   18.384665] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0
[   18.441261] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (53 C)
[   18.441318] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[   18.797096] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[   18.808739] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[   18.809758] brd: module loaded
[   18.810062] loop: module loaded
[   18.810123] Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
[   18.810128] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[   18.810182] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input4
[   18.810209] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[   18.810218] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[   18.810255] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0
[   18.810270] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[   18.810308] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 2296 for MSI/MSI-X
[   18.810398] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x33 impl SATA mode
[   18.810401] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part ems 
[   18.810407] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64
[   18.810678] scsi0 : ahci
[   18.810760] scsi1 : ahci
[   18.810812] scsi2 : ahci
[   18.810863] scsi3 : ahci
[   18.810917] scsi4 : ahci
[   18.810967] scsi5 : ahci
[   18.811140] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf304000 port 0xdf304100 irq 2296
[   18.811144] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf304000 port 0xdf304180 irq 2296
[   18.811146] ata3: DUMMY
[   18.811147] ata4: DUMMY
[   18.811150] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf304000 port 0xdf304300 irq 2296
[   18.811153] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf304000 port 0xdf304380 irq 2296
[   19.292016] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[   19.292904] ata1.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)
[   19.293001] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:01:00:00:00:a0 succeeded
[   19.293093] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:02:00:00:00:a0 succeeded
[   19.293096] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out
[   19.293188] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:04:00:00:00:a0 succeeded
[   19.293279] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:05:00:00:00:a0 succeeded
[   19.293625] ata1.00: ATA-8: FUJITSU MHZ2250BH G2, 8909, max UDMA/100
[   19.293628] ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[   19.294550] ata1.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)
[   19.294647] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:01:00:00:00:a0 succeeded
[   19.294650] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out
[   19.294743] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:04:00:00:00:a0 succeeded
[   19.294834] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:05:00:00:00:a0 succeeded
[   19.295201] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100
[   20.196015] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
[   20.209376] ata2.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:b0 succeeded
[   20.209687] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:01:00:00:00:b0 rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)
[   20.209952] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:02:00:00:00:b0 rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)
[   20.209955] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:b0 filtered out
[   20.210217] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:04:00:00:00:b0 rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)
[   20.210730] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:05:00:00:00:b0 rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)
[   20.223423] ata2.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7561S, AH03, max UDMA/100
[   20.237600] ata2.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:b0 succeeded
[   20.237908] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:01:00:00:00:b0 rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)
[   20.238175] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:02:00:00:00:b0 rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)
[   20.238178] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:b0 filtered out
[   20.238440] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:04:00:00:00:b0 rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)
[   20.238703] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:05:00:00:00:b0 rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)
[   20.251348] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100
[   20.584017] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[   20.920016] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[   20.936099] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHZ2250B 8909 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   20.936188] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)
[   20.936204] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   20.936206] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   20.936231] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   20.936289] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)
[   20.936303] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   20.936305] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   20.936328] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   20.936331]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 > sda3 sda4
[   21.333898] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[   21.333938] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[   21.334860] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7561S  AH03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   21.340217] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[   21.340220] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[   21.340304] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
[   21.340338] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
[   21.341059] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[   21.341079] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   21.341093] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.341096] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller
[   21.341150] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[   21.345059] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1
[   21.345066] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported
[   21.345080] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xdf304c00
[   21.360009] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
[   21.360070] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   21.360095] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   21.360102] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[   21.360207] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[   21.360218] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.360221] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
[   21.360272] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[   21.364192] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
[   21.364199] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported
[   21.364211] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xdf304800
[   21.376009] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
[   21.376070] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   21.376094] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   21.376100] hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[   21.376201] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[   21.376218] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
[   21.376238] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   21.376244] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.376248] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller
[   21.376285] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[   21.376320] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x000090e0
[   21.376392] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   21.376415] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   21.376421] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   21.376508] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   21.376515] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.376518] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller
[   21.376560] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[   21.376595] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 17, io base 0x000090c0
[   21.376665] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   21.376689] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   21.376695] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   21.376776] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[   21.376783] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.376786] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
[   21.376824] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
[   21.376850] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x000090a0
[   21.376917] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   21.376942] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   21.376948] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   21.377027] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[   21.377033] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.377036] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
[   21.377078] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6
[   21.377112] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 22, io base 0x00009080
[   21.377184] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   21.377207] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   21.377214] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   21.377293] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   21.377300] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.377303] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
[   21.377350] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7
[   21.377376] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00009060
[   21.377445] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   21.377469] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   21.377475] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   21.377555] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   21.377562] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.377565] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller
[   21.377605] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8
[   21.377640] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x00009040
[   21.377709] usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   21.377734] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   21.377740] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   21.377872] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOUE] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[   21.422867] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   21.422872] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[   21.424039] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[   21.444071] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4
[   21.444103] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[   21.444136] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs
[   21.444198] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
[   21.444277] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[   21.444344] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded
[   21.444346] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
[   21.444418] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[   21.444425] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[   21.444427] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2
[   21.444429] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3
[   21.444431] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4
[   21.444433] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5
[   21.444435] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 6
[   21.444438] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 7
[   21.444440] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
[   21.444441] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[   21.444548] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[   21.444659] cpuidle: using governor menu
[   21.445149] TCP cubic registered
[   21.445240] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[   21.445659] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[   21.445986] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[   21.446001] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11
[   21.446003] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[   21.446006] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
[   21.446008] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
[   21.446039] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[   21.446046] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[   21.446047] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10
[   21.446073] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle
[   21.446621] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[   21.446683] registered taskstats version 1
[   21.446820]   Magic number: 9:202:484
[   21.446906] rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2009-09-25 13:28:13 UTC (1253885293)
[   21.446910] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[   21.446911] EDD information not available.
[   21.447179] Freeing unused kernel memory: 532k freed
[   21.447329] Write protecting the kernel text: 4116k
[   21.447387] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1528k
[   21.477719] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5
[   21.776756] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
[   21.776780] r8169 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   21.776802] r8169 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.776971] r8169 0000:05:00.0: irq 2295 for MSI/MSI-X
[   21.777613] eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xf7c6e000, 00:1e:ec:a7:6a:84, XID 3c4000c0 IRQ 2295
[   21.788525] usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
[   21.949203] usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   22.300520] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[   22.462555] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   22.519274] PM: Starting manual resume from disk
[   22.519277] PM: Resume from partition 8:5
[   22.519279] PM: Checking hibernation image.
[   22.519434] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[   22.542689] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[   22.542700] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   23.000052] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -150783895 ns)
[   27.634063] udev: starting version 141
[   27.817524] lis3lv02d: laptop model unknown, using default axes configuration
[   27.829521] input: ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer as /devices/platform/lis3lv02d/input/input6
[   27.838166] lis3lv02d driver loaded.
[   27.867136] acpi device:09: registered as cooling_device3
[   27.867512] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:07/device:08/input/input7
[   27.874194] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[   27.893625] ACPI: Video Device [EVGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
[   27.987767] leds-hp-disk driver loaded.
[   28.005048] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0
[   28.018639] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
[   28.021914] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.
[   28.023927] wl 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   28.023941] wl 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   28.950710] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.05
[   28.950915] iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH9M TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x0460)
[   28.951000] iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)
[   28.967663] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver
[   28.967665] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
[   28.969120] sdhci-pci 0000:06:00.0: SDHCI controller found [197b:2382] (rev 0)
[   28.969142] sdhci-pci 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   28.969184] sdhci-pci 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   28.969251] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:06:00.0] using ADMA
[   28.969261] sdhci-pci 0000:06:00.2: SDHCI controller found [197b:2381] (rev 0)
[   28.969278] sdhci-pci 0000:06:00.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   28.969285] sdhci-pci 0000:06:00.2: Refusing to bind to secondary interface.
[   28.969293] sdhci-pci 0000:06:00.2: PCI INT A disabled
[   28.985780] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input8
[   29.008439] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'
[   29.008653] eth1: Broadcom BCM4315 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.10.91.9
[   29.046565] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
[   29.153249] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device HP Webcam  (046d:09b
[   29.153850] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   29.153866] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   29.154054] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.44  Mon Mar 23 14:59:10 PST 2009
[   29.157464] input: HP Webcam  as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/input/input9
[   29.169502] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
[   29.169529] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
[   29.287849] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0
[   29.287860] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[   29.287955] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   29.287961] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:2130: chipset global capabilities = 0x4401
[   29.316558] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:771: codec_mask = 0x7
[   29.330999] synaptics was reset on resume, see synaptics_resume_reset if you have trouble on resume
[   30.284982] input: PS/2 Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input10
[   30.320508] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:618: hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x000f0000
[   30.322051] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c:4508: hda_codec: Unknown model for STAC92HD71BXX, using BIOS defaults
[   30.322091] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c:2203: hda_codec: pin nid 0a bios pin config 0221201f
[   30.322130] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c:2203: hda_codec: pin nid 0b bios pin config 02a12020
[   30.322169] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c:2203: hda_codec: pin nid 0c bios pin config 40f100f8
[   30.322208] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c:2203: hda_codec: pin nid 0d bios pin config 90170110
[   30.322258] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c:2203: hda_codec: pin nid 0e bios pin config 40f100f1
[   30.322298] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c:2203: hda_codec: pin nid 0f bios pin config 40f100f0
[   30.322336] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c:2203: hda_codec: pin nid 14 bios pin config 40f100f2
[   30.322375] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c:2203: hda_codec: pin nid 18 bios pin config 95a6912e
[   30.322426] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c:2203: hda_codec: pin nid 19 bios pin config 40f000f5
[   30.322464] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c:2203: hda_codec: pin nid 1e bios pin config 40f000f3
[   30.322503] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c:2203: hda_codec: pin nid 1f bios pin config 40f000f6
[   30.322964] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:3267: autoconfig: line_outs=1 (0xd/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)
[   30.322968] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:3271:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)
[   30.322971] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:3275:    hp_outs=1 (0xa/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)
[   30.322975] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:3276:    mono: mono_out=0x0
[   30.322977] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:3284:    inputs: mic=0xb, fmic=0x0, line=0x0, fline=0x0, cd=0x0, aux=0x0
[   30.322982] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c:2655: stac92xx_add_dyn_out_pins: total dac count=2
[   30.323113] input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input11
[   30.335191] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_generic.c:679: hda_generic: no proper input path found
[   30.335196] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_generic.c:427: hda_generic: no proper output path found
[   30.335587] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_generic.c:1026: hda_generic: no PCM found
[   30.371298] input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input12
[   30.372152] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave Surround Playback Volume, skipped
[   30.372156] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave Center Playback Volume, skipped
[   30.372160] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave LFE Playback Volume, skipped
[   30.372163] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave Side Playback Volume, skipped
[   30.372169] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave Speaker Playback Volume, skipped
[   30.372172] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave External Speaker Playback Volume, skipped
[   30.372176] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave Speaker2 Playback Volume, skipped
[   30.372183] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave Surround Playback Switch, skipped
[   30.372187] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave Center Playback Switch, skipped
[   30.372190] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave LFE Playback Switch, skipped
[   30.372194] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave Side Playback Switch, skipped
[   30.372199] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave Speaker Playback Switch, skipped
[   30.372203] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave External Speaker Playback Switch, skipped
[   30.372207] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave Speaker2 Playback Switch, skipped
[   30.372211] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1255: Cannot find slave IEC958 Playback Switch, skipped
[   30.436199] input: HDA Intel at 0xdf300000 irq 22 Mic at Ext Front Jack as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input13
[   30.436673] input: HDA Intel at 0xdf300000 irq 22 HP Out at Ext Front Jack as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input14
[   30.605193] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[   30.674010] Adding 4996172k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4996172k
[   30.691014] EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal
[   31.059473] type=1505 audit(1253865503.109:2): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" name2="default" pid=2167
[   31.103623] type=1505 audit(1253865503.153:3): operation="profile_load" name="/sbin/dhclient-script" name2="default" pid=2171
[   31.103722] type=1505 audit(1253865503.153:4): operation="profile_load" name="/sbin/dhclient3" name2="default" pid=2171
[   31.103763] type=1505 audit(1253865503.153:5): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" name2="default" pid=2171
[   31.103799] type=1505 audit(1253865503.153:6): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" name2="default" pid=2171
[   31.226243] type=1505 audit(1253865503.277:7): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" name2="default" pid=2176
[   31.226406] type=1505 audit(1253865503.277:: operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" name2="default" pid=2176
[   31.252749] type=1505 audit(1253865503.305:9): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/tcpdump" name2="default" pid=2180
[   33.700709] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
[   33.700712] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
[   33.719796] Bridge firewalling registered
[   35.149389] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   38.948451] r8169: eth0: link up
[   38.948454] r8169: eth0: link up
[   42.636891] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1434: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x31
[   42.636912] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:822: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x10, stream=0x5, channel=0, format=0x31
[   42.644555] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:822: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x11, stream=0x5, channel=0, format=0x31
[   44.172044] eth1: no IPv6 routers present
[   49.220042] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[   53.153342] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1434: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x3800, format=0x4011
[   53.196063] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:822: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x12, stream=0x1, channel=0, format=0x4011
[   53.204494] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1434: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x3800, format=0x4011
[   53.248061] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:822: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x12, stream=0x1, channel=0, format=0x4011
[   58.260705] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:834: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x12
[   58.260729] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:834: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x12
[   58.278614] CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.
[   58.278619] CPU1 attaching NULL sched-domain.
[   58.292580] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
[   58.292582]  domain 0: span 0-1 level MC
[   58.292585]   groups: 0 1
[   58.292589]   domain 1: span 0-1 level CPU
[   58.292592]    groups: 0-1
[   58.292596] CPU1 attaching sched-domain:
[   58.292598]  domain 0: span 0-1 level MC
[   58.292600]   groups: 1 0
[   58.292604]   domain 1: span 0-1 level CPU
[   58.292606]    groups: 0-1
[ 3479.012009] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec
rajeev@rajeev-laptop:~$ 

dis whole o/p is out of my getting level ............
still i hv no output of sound plz help me ............
i hv been f***ed after installing ubuntu ..........
 :Sad:

----------


## GeekGirl1

The error message suggests that Ubuntu is not able to load the audio driver into the kernel, which means that sound will not work. Most likely something was missed during the install process. May I suggest that you start a new topic in this forum asking for help?

Unless someone opens this thread looking to add information, not many people will see your request. I only looked at Post #1, and saw your request by accident. There will be help if your request is visible in the forum. Please do not be discouraged. 

One suggestion: Sound Troubleshooting Guide, run the suggestion in "Do you have the sound modules installed?"



> sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic


. Please start a new thread in this forum for further help if needed.

Another good forum is Absolute Beginner Talk.

----------


## peterval

To all with sound problems, I fixed mine by going into terminal and used sudo apt-get install snd    This was done as a last resort as I had downloaded sound packages and various odds and other packages with still no sound! this worked for me. Peter New to Linux!

----------


## free_flyer

ahhhhh! I have read through this post but have a problem with Amarok 2

This is the only program I can;t get any sound from. Any ideas?

When it loads up a box pops up saying that a that hda-intel analogue is not working falling back to hda intel digital

----------


## t00ny

I've tried everything to my best knowledge on this guide, and no success yet, my chipset i Intel PM965 Express, and i tried searching for it but couldn't find it in the ALSA, any help would be appreciated, I've been trying to fix this all day, hours on end, with no lucl. It's quite fusterating.

----------


## narel (at) utumno

Anyone using Creative Vista Webcam with ubuntu 9.04? I've got a problem with build-in microphone. The sound recorder from mic is too fast (something wrong with sampling frequency?). It used to work just few weeks ago but now I cannot use it anymore...

----------


## chris777E

> My distribution is Intrepid 64bits.
> 
> I read the first page and I stoped on this one :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> grep 'audio' /etc/group
> ```
> ...


I have one computer Asus F3JC and I resolved my problem to write this on terminal :



```
asoundconf set-default-card Intel
```

----------


## emeraldgirl08

Hi. I have this annoying looping sound bite. My audio driver is an ATIIXP. I can't hear anything but the looping sound. I have turned the volume off and would like to watch videos but can't now b/c of that sound. Any ideas???

I have sound.

I just have a broken record kind of sound.

----------


## BAiHAX

# first a simple line to select your sound card from a drop down
sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk && asoundconf-gtk

# next forcing the reloading of alsa
sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload

This method is really work. Original message here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1280009

----------


## jezjones

Does this thread now require a whole forum area to itself.. . 1600 posts over 160 pages on sound problems alone.

I am posting for the third time to this thread.. 3 separate issues across 2 laptops.
I have absolutely no expectation that my issue will be resolved, but i am posting it to record another issue.

I can no longer hear sound from almost any app. 
Flash in Firefox and VLC play sound.
This was not the case until recently (1 week) but aside from accepting all updates, i have made no changes - skype no longer works in any sense.
MP3s can only be played in VLC now too.

Ok, there is the issue cue a range of replies that involve various commands to be run, conf files to be edited and then loose all those changes on your next update.

Sorry to sound sooooo negative about sound on linux but this has been going on for YEARS, not months or versions, YEARS.
Until there is a major cull of all the extra sound systems in linux so there is just one, then this problem will continue and continue. 
If people want (extra) sound systems then let them install them.

----------


## nikhilbhardwaj

i don't know when you started this thread
but its awesome
helped me fixing sound in a new lenny install
thanks a lot

----------


## caballolocox

im a NEWBIE have a toshiba nb205...  WITH UBUNTU 9.04 REMIX , installed everything just fine but i still have a sound problem.... i only works with the headset.. if U CAN HELP ME I REALLY APRECIATE IT!!

THANX

----------


## mb-editor

I have a Dell Inspiron 1545 which lists the following playback devices:

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

I tried all steps in your guide, culminating in the purge and reinstall, but still not a peep out of my speakers (they work fine in Windows).

Any suggestions, please?

----------


## dkhajavi

I have read through this entire doc and unfortunatly cant find a solution for my new laptop.  I just bought a M17 Alienware system and unlike most of my previous Ubuntu experience, I have no sound and no nvidia video.  Here is the sound card info:

00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb79
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
	Memory at f0880000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

I have enabled all the ALSA channels, unmuted everything except inputs, and still not a peep?  I find all this strange since the card is recognised and such.  Can anybody help?

----------


## caalamus

aplay -1 is refused entirely by terminal... "command not found"

that's what you mean by a shell... right?


(thanks :])

----------


## lapputappu

> aplay -1 is refused entirely by terminal... "command not found"
> 
> that's what you mean by a shell... right?
> 
> 
> (thanks :])


it's not aplay -1 .........................it is aplay -l

----------


## caalamus

thanks :]


aplay -l

but in the font the original poster used it sure does look like a one!

hahaha!

appreciate the help!

----------


## caalamus

o.k.... thanks to the correction of my hasty reading by our kind friend Lapputappu, I am now on to step two:

"(2) Type this into the shell:
Code:
lspci -v
Success - At this point, you should see your sound card listed. This is a positive sign because it means that Ubuntu is detecting the presence of your soundcard, but the drivers are not installed/running. Leave your shell running since you will need it."

The terminal lists a few different hardware devices... some of which are easily identified by virtue of my familiarity with their brand name... others by the fact that they say things like "usb controller". But unfortunately none of them say "sound card". Couldn't be that easy could it? That wouldn't be any fun! hahaha!

Some times Ubuntu refers to my sound card as mac tumbler. That wasn't in the list... I wonder if it's just under a different description?

anyone have any thoughts on this?

----------


## sagitalk

I just bought a new hp pavillion laptop and installed the ubuntu jaunty jackalope 

i have no sound and am not able to use my integrated webcam to capture images / video

i am giving some information below:

aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
    Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2296
    Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]
    Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
    I/O ports at 7110 [size=8]
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Memory at d5400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    I/O ports at 70e0 [size=32]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
    I/O ports at 70c0 [size=32]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
    Memory at da505c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
    Memory at da500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
    Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 00006000-00006fff
    Memory behind bridge: d9500000-da4fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0400000-00000000d13fffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff
    Memory behind bridge: d8500000-d94fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d1400000-00000000d23fffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff
    Memory behind bridge: d7500000-d84fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d2400000-00000000d33fffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff
    Memory behind bridge: d6500000-d74fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d3400000-00000000d43fffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
    Memory behind bridge: d5500000-d64fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d4400000-00000000d53fffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
    I/O ports at 70a0 [size=32]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
    I/O ports at 7080 [size=32]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    I/O ports at 7060 [size=32]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
    I/O ports at 7040 [size=32]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
    Memory at da505800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93) (prog-if 01)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=0a, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=32
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2298
    I/O ports at 7108 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 711c [size=4]
    I/O ports at 7100 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 7118 [size=4]
    I/O ports at 7020 [size=32]
    Memory at da505000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11
    Memory at da506000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    I/O ports at 7000 [size=32]
    Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) Thermal Subsystem (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 11
    Memory at da504000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1509
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    Memory at d9500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: wl
    Kernel modules: wl

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3627
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2297
    I/O ports at 5000 [size=256]
    Memory at d1410000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Memory at d1400000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]
    Expansion ROM at d1420000 [disabled] [size=64K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: r8169
    Kernel modules: r8169


after typing sudo modprobe snd- and pressing tab i get the following options

snd-ac97-codec       snd-gusmax           snd-sb8
snd-ad1816a          snd-hda-intel        snd-sb8-dsp
snd-ad1848           snd-hdsp             snd-sbawe
snd-ad1889           snd-hdspm            snd-sb-common
snd-adlib            snd-hifier           snd-sc6000
snd-ak4114           snd-hwdep            snd-seq
snd-ak4117           snd-i2c              snd-seq-device
snd-ak4xxx-adda      snd-ice1712          snd-seq-dummy
snd-ali5451          snd-ice1724          snd-seq-midi
snd-als100           snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx   snd-seq-midi-emul
snd-als300           snd-indigo           snd-seq-midi-event
snd-als4000          snd-indigodj         snd-seq-oss
snd-atiixp           snd-indigoio         snd-seq-virmidi
snd-atiixp-modem     snd-intel8x0         snd-serial-u16550
snd-au8810           snd-intel8x0m        snd-sgalaxy
snd-au8820           snd-interwave        snd-sis7019
snd-au8830           snd-interwave-stb    snd-soc-ad73311
snd-aw2              snd-korg1212         snd-soc-ak4535
snd-azt2320          snd-layla20          snd-soc-core
snd-azt3328          snd-layla24          snd-soc-cs4270
snd-bt87x            snd-maestro3         snd-soc-ssm2602
snd-ca0106           snd-mia              snd-soc-tlv320aic23
snd-cmi8330          snd-miro             snd-soc-tlv320aic26
snd-cmipci           snd-mixart           snd-soc-tlv320aic3x
snd-cs4231           snd-mixer-oss        snd-soc-uda1380
snd-cs4232           snd-mona             snd-soc-wm8510
snd-cs4236           snd-mpu401           snd-soc-wm8580
snd-cs4236-lib       snd-mpu401-uart      snd-soc-wm8731
snd-cs4281           snd-mtpav            snd-soc-wm8750
snd-cs46xx           snd-mts64            snd-soc-wm8753
snd-cs5530           snd-nm256            snd-soc-wm8900
snd-cs5535audio      snd-opl3-lib         snd-soc-wm8903
snd-cs8427           snd-opl3sa2          snd-soc-wm8971
snd-darla20          snd-opl3-synth       snd-soc-wm8990
snd-darla24          snd-opl4-lib         snd-sonicvibes
snd-dt019x           snd-opl4-synth       snd-sscape
snd-dummy            snd-opti92x-ad1848   snd-tea575x-tuner
snd-echo3g           snd-opti92x-cs4231   snd-tea6330t
snd-emu10k1          snd-opti93x          snd-timer
snd-emu10k1-synth    snd-oxygen           snd-trident
snd-emu10k1x         snd-oxygen-lib       snd-usb-audio
snd-emu8000-synth    snd-page-alloc       snd-usb-caiaq
snd-emux-synth       snd-pcm              snd-usb-lib
snd-ens1370          snd-pcm-oss          snd-usb-us122l
snd-ens1371          snd-pcsp             snd-usb-usx2y
snd-es1688           snd-pcxhr            snd-util-mem
snd-es1688-lib       snd-pdaudiocf        snd-via82xx
snd-es18xx           snd-portman2x4       snd-via82xx-modem
snd-es1938           snd-pt2258           snd-virmidi
snd-es1968           snd-rawmidi          snd-virtuoso
snd-es968            snd-riptide          snd-vx222
snd-fm801            snd-rme32            snd-vx-lib
snd-gina20           snd-rme96            snd-vxpocket
snd-gina24           snd-rme9652          snd-wavefront
snd-gusclassic       snd-sb16             snd-wss-lib
snd-gusextreme       snd-sb16-csp         snd-ymfpci
snd-gus-lib          snd-sb16-dsp         



i also tried the steps for getting the alsa driver from a fresh kernel but it doesnt seem to work.


when i play some audio and check the playback meter within the pulse device chooser i get fluctuations which means the music is playing and all drivers are working fine.....i see similar fluctucations when i record some sound........but the problem is i cant hear a thing


also i am unable to use my integrated webcam

i am new to ubuntu,have been using it for a month now and i completely love it :Smile:  i would switch to ubuntu completely once i get my sound fixed and get some good software for image viewing like picasa and a chat engine like pidgin though i'm not sure if it supports video ....

kindly guide me

----------


## m0rbidpercepti0ns

Ok..so my problem is this,im using Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty,with an Audigy 2 sound card. Initially i had no sound,just when logging in.but no sound from the desktop or beyond.I scoured threads and tried everyones fixes,and it didnt work. My problem turned out to be that the Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack under Volume Control>Switches that everyone said to uncheck...having it checked gave me sound,although it was still crackly,with my PCM volume not affecting the crackle *changing PCM from 0% to 100% fixed the crackle for most people* I just turned down master volume and raised speaker volume to have sound with slightly less crackle. Well,today my update manager had lots of updates for me including several kernel updates..and since then, i now have no sound whatsoever,just crackling. ive been tinkering trying to find whats changed,with no luck. Also runnin alsamixer -Dhw returns 
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw: No such device
So im not sure what to do...any help at all would be GREATLY appreciated. if theres any specs or any information i can provide to help you help me,please let me know,thank you all for your time :Smile:

----------


## abhiroopb

I made a mess of things. Basically, I added some repo's that totally destroyed my dependencies and I had to re-install a lot of packages (including alsa and pulse). I also had to re-install my kernel and numerous other things.

In between doing all this my configuration got messed up. Before adding the repo everything was fine. So, I assume if I were to re-install jaunty at this point everything would work fine. But, of course I'd rather not re-install everything.

What the basic commands show me:



```
$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
```



```
$ alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

[code]
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30a5
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
	Memory at d2400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
[code]

I've done everything in these guides: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012

Nothing has worked for me. In fact I've done everything twice I think!

Please help!!

----------


## BobBlec

Greetings,
I'm having a problem with the sound on my Dell Latitude H500 CSx laptop (500 MHz P3; NeoMagic NM256ZX sound card) under 9.04, one that I haven't seen listed here.

The problem is that I get a rapid pulsing 'machine gun' sound during boot, and when I try to play some content (i.e. YouTube videos), although RhythmBox works fine.

The problem seems to be tied to the PCM channel in the Volume Control; reducing the volume reduces the sound. I've gone through the Comprehensive Sound Solutions Guide and everything else I could find for troubleshooting, but the problem hasn't been listed. I'm guessing it could be some conflict between ALSA, OSS, and/or PulseAudio, but I'm not sure what.

I also have 9.04 installed on a Compaq Presario 5310US; paradoxically, the sound on *that* machine works with no problem whatsoever.

Has anyone else had this problem?

-Bob

----------


## HDTimeshifter

How do I get sound out through my SP/DIF port?  I hooked up a stereo in my room with this computer and hooked up the SP/DIF to my receiver's digital coax input, but don't get any sound.  Eventually I want to be able to watch HDTV streamed from my networked Mythbuntu HTPC with HDHomerun from my living room.  I just hooked up a Boston Acoustics 3-piece PC system that has digital coax input only and don't get any sound either.  I have an ASUS P5Q Pro LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel motherboard.

I checked my sound settings and have HDA Intel (Alsa mixer) device selected.  I turned on all the controls and set them all at 90% and also tried all the other devices available.

----------


## Norman IV

This is a good guide, but it seems to me that it ought to mention the daemon.conf (?) file for pulse audio configuration. On one installation I was able to get all 5.1 speakers to emit sound simply by adding volume controls for "surround" and "center", but the movie player would only playback in stereo until I changed "defaultsamplechannels" (or something along those lines) from 2 to 6. On my current installation I was unable to get all the speakers working period, until I made that change. I am running Ubuntu 8.04...

----------


## raunhar

My laptop was having Sound before some updates (currently only beep sound comes on Shut down).
When I play any sound file I get hissing sound only.
Ubuntu Version is 9.04
Some results are as under:

aplay -l

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

lspci -v

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
	Subsystem: QUANTA Computer Inc Device 0761
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
	Memory at f0a00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel


How do I get back sound? 

Pl. suggest

----------


## Bunnybugs

I've installed Ubuntu just a couple of weeks ago for tha first time, so I really gotta get used to it...

Always been a microshit fan... but this was damn easy!

tnx for the help!!!

----------


## tiggsy

THANK YOU!!

Finally, I have sound - I can watch the Google Wave Welcome video and all those good things.

----------


## Rog3236

Wow!!!! Tried to follow instructions in order to solve a usb audio sound problem. None of the commands seemed to work then I noticed a post date of 2006!!! I am running Ubuntu 9.04 and this sure didn't help one bit.

----------


## haragatatsu

I have a Dell Dimension 4100.  Have had Ubuntu loaded since 2006 but never had sound.  Recently installed 9.10 -- the Koala.  Decided to finally fix this problem.  I followed all the steps listed at the beginning but there's still no sound.

*Step 1 was a success* 
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: AudioPCI [Ensoniq AudioPCI], device 0: ES1371/1 [ES1371 DAC2/ADC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: AudioPCI [Ensoniq AudioPCI], device 1: ES1371/2 [ES1371 DAC1]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

I then entered the alsamixer command and unmuted the various components that had been muted.  (note that I also muted external application and microphone per a recommendation in the suggestions section but there was still no change.)

*Step 2 was a success:*

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
    Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02)
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 64
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
    Memory behind bridge: fc900000-fe9fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e4600000-f46fffff
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 02)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=64
    I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
    Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f4700000-f47fffff
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
    Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt, intel-rng

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 80 [Master])
    Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4541
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
    [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
    [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
    [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
    [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
    I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]
    Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4541
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
    I/O ports at ef80 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4541
    Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9
    I/O ports at efa0 [size=16]
    Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev a1)
    Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 004a
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 11
    Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
    Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
    [virtual] Expansion ROM at fe9f0000 [disabled] [size=64K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: nvidia
    Kernel modules: nvidia, nvidiafb, rivafb

02:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 09)
    Subsystem: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]
    Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 3
    I/O ports at df00 [size=64]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ENS1371
    Kernel modules: snd-ens1371

02:0c.0 Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. HCF 56k Data/Fax/Voice/Spkp Modem (rev 08)
    Subsystem: GVC Corporation Device 0209
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9
    Memory at feaf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
    I/O ports at dff0 [size=8]
    Capabilities: <access denied>

02:0d.0 Ethernet controller: ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)
    Subsystem: ADMtek Device 0574
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
    I/O ports at d800 [size=256]
    Memory at feaefc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Expansion ROM at f4700000 [disabled] [size=128K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: tulip
    Kernel modules: tulip

So I know my sound card is ens1371, which I found listed after following Step 3.  

*Step 4:*
I entered sudo modprobe snd-ens1371, was prompted for an admin password, entered it, and nothing else appeared on the screen.  Still no sound so I guess this step was a failure.

I entered the commands for getting the ALSA drivers from a fresh kernel:
sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
and
sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
Still no sound.

I have no idea if the packages 'gdm' and 'ubuntu-desktop' were removed.  I think I added them back anyway just in case and rebooted the computer.

Still no sound.

So I went on to the ALSA driver compilation step, entering:
sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source
sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source
I found my sound card, chose it and after hitting enter, it took about 15 minutes to complete.  No errors.  Went back to Step 4.

Still no sound!

I also saved my sound settings -- not that there was anything apparent to save . . . . Despite all appearances of having a sound card and correctly following all the instructions in the guide, I'm still nowhere.  No sound at all.  I've tested sound using internet pages, the Rhythm Box Music Player and a CD.  Nothing at all.

Note that I've made progressive upgrades from one of the early versions of Ubuntu but in going from the Hardy Heron to the Karmic Koala, I had to do a complete re-install.  

Any suggestions?

----------


## mclayton200

Using Dell vostro 90 with long term Ubuntu version 8 etc.
webinars and other video audio combos show video at first, but audio is like repeating record sounds, jerky, then video locks up after about a minute.
Any suggestions???

----------


## RayArdia

Re.- Comprehensive Sound Problems Solution Guide. 
After struggling to sort out sound problems with a newly upgraded Karmic system, I stumbled upon this clearly-written guide. Many thanks to LordRaiden and other contributors.
I followed all stages and was able to detect my sound card:- responses to kernel commands:-
to *aplay -l*
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

to *lspci -v*
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0176
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
	Memory at f8900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel


I don't understand the different references, surely they should both refer to the same sound card?

As regards problems with Skype, they are still the same, broken-up video and sound including my message played back by Skype Test.

----------


## jande9

This guide was a great help to me.  A big thank you to the author.

I have a Toshiba Satellite and the sound stopped when I tried to fix my DVD playback problem.  I like using Linux but I have a really hard time getting my head around how it works and how to tinker with it.  After going through your step by step guide I managed to reinstall the driver and everything seems to working now.

Thanks again.

Jande9
Ubuntu Hardy

----------


## juntjoo

hey, 1st off, thanks for providing this thread of help, the audio fix thing you wrote.  

i'm on step 2:
"Success - At this point, you should see your sound card listed. This is a positive sign because it means that Ubuntu is detecting the presence of your soundcard, but the drivers are not installed/running. Leave your shell running since you will need it."

and this is what i found for the audio results:

"00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device b014
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 22
	I/O ports at d000 [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: VIA 82xx Audio
	Kernel modules: snd-via82xx"

which confuses me a little.  do i now need to go to that alsa sound driver archive you instruct in the next step?  what should i do now?  thanx!

----------


## juntjoo

yeah, i just visited this alsa project database place. i need a little guidance.  it's a bit advanced for me.  where do i start? anyone care to help.  thanks in advance.  my previous post shows a little bit about my situation.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> ...None of the commands seemed to work then I noticed a post date of 2006!!! I am running Ubuntu 9.04 and this sure didn't help one bit.




Yep. I thought the howto was going to be of some help, then I saw...


```
Last edited by LordRaiden; November 12th, 2006 at 09:55 PM
```

I'm quite sure it can't possibly apply to Ubuntu 9.10.

Oh well, more forum searching.

----------


## backfour94

I'm sure this can help me somehow but I have to say that my very limited knowledge isn't helping me.  So any help would be appreciated.

My sound card works fine under windows XP, but no under Ubunto 9.10.

steve@mesh:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: CMI8738 [C-Media CMI8738], device 0: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI DAC/ADC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CMI8738 [C-Media CMI8738], device 1: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI 2nd DAC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CMI8738 [C-Media CMI8738], device 2: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: CMI8738_1 [C-Media CMI8738], device 0: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI DAC/ADC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: CMI8738_1 [C-Media CMI8738], device 1: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI 2nd DAC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: CMI8738_1 [C-Media CMI8738], device 2: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
steve@mesh:~$ 

So I'm assuming that as this is a success all the drivers are OK.

I've unmuted everything in alsamixer; no sound.  I've tried various random mute and ummute in alsamixer; no sound.

So I'm a bit lost now.

Can anyone please help.  I'm almost at the point of giving up on Ubuntu as I'm getting grief from my family  :Sad:

----------


## bennysp

I am having the same types of problems with CMI8788 and iec958.  A fresh install will work but after updates and reboots it stops working.  I can even see the pavumeter with audio on the card/hardware but no sound comes out.  help please!

----------


## bennysp

JUST GOT MINE WORKING!!!

I opened 'alsamixer -Dhw' and muted the IEC958L (Loopback) (just highlight and press M).  I have been using rythmbox to play songs while troubleshooting and soon as I muted the loopback, my songs were playing.  Keep in mind, I had my sound preferences set to digital out/in before hand too.

I have tried all other suggestions before this and this is what ended up being my problem.

----------


## backfour94

Hi bennysp, still can't get mine working.

I've muted the IEC958 L but it made no difference.

When you say 'sound preferences set to digital out/in' where is that set?

When I open System -> Preferences -> Sound -> Output -> I have two options (with radio buttons) for Internal Audio Analog Stereo, and on Hardware I have two options for Internal Audio 1 Output / 1 Input Analog Stereo Duplex.  But I can't see any digital options.

Ta

----------


## bennysp

Yeah, in the Sound preferences there should be your device (you may have multiple) and make sure to highlight/select your souncard with the spdif connection.  Once selected, you should see the option for digital.  The fact that you can mute/umute tells me your card is found correctly, but just make sure you are on the right on in your preferences.

The other thing I ended up doing is disabling my onboard sound since I was using a non-onboard soundcard.

Also, it keeps "unmuting" in alsamixer so I have to manually go and mute it everytime.  I am still looking into that one.

----------


## backfour94

There's mention earlier that you need to do this to save your alsamixer settings:

sudo alsactl store 0

So now on System -> Preferences -> Sound -> Hardware, on the two Internal Audio options that I have both are set to Digital Stereo (IEC958) Output + Digital Stereo (IEC958) Input.  And IEC958 L is muted in alsamixer.  Still no sound.

You say that you've disabled your onboard sound.  How did you do that?

----------


## rtfm

In 9.1

System/Administration/Hardware Drivers, I deselected the Software Modem and magically my audio instantly returned.

For those having odd and unresolved audio issues.

----------


## backfour94

?

System/Administration/Hardware Drivers, just tells me that the drivers I have installed for NDIVIA are propriretary.  No option to deseleect anything?

So I'm getting more confused.

 :Smile:

----------


## Raff1

Hello, on my freshly installed 9.10 the login sound plays twice on top of each other with a small delay every time I turn on my computer. And also, if I have my sound muted, the login sound still plays. After properly logged in the sounds are once again muted. This is kinda akward when logging in for example in a library.

Any idea how to fix this?

----------


## bennysp

Hey Backfour,

I just disabled my onboard in my BIOS when the computer starts up. (Mine was F2 key to get in on startup).

Thanks

----------


## milesorvana

Hello, i have been having some rather annoying issues with my sound and can't seem to get it to work. i'm not sure what the problem is, i tried to follow the guide here twice as well as having someone else trying to help me. If anyone can help me i would much appreciate it. Instead of spamming up this thread with all the info, i am just going to post a link to the thread i had going and if you see why my sound isn't working..please help..
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319482

----------


## redenex

> In 9.1
> 
> System/Administration/Hardware Drivers, I deselected the Software Modem and magically my audio instantly returned.
> 
> For those having odd and unresolved audio issues.


Awesome, worked for me too! :Very Happy:

----------


## kakyoism

yeah, thanks, rtfm! Software Modem was my problem too!

----------


## delianeal

ya-hoo!  it works!  
For some reason, my sound quit completely this morning.  I had installed Amarok yesterday and was using it just fine (except for the fact that it's got a totally confusing interface. . .) this morning I powered up and no friendly Ubuntu drums greeted me.  No sound from anything - media, internet, nada.

After trying to fiddle around with preferences, uninstalling amarok and restarting my machine several times I found this guide and discovered that my main volume in the alsa-thingy (whatever it's called) was muted.  That was it!  So, thanks so much for putting together such a readable guide - I'm terrified of the terminal but your instructions were very clear and I'm happily listening to Puscifer now!

thanks again!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mao_dze_dun

Ok, I threw everything at my Ubuntu 9.10 last night and got the sound to work. I noticed that my fresh install lacked the pulse audio device chooser and pulse audio volume control (but I saw that they should be there by default; had to install them manually). After that, installing medibunty and some shaman rituals I got the thing to work. I warn everybody like myself who has 2 sound cards (a normal one and on-board one) that you should watch out which one is currently set to work. Downside - I have to run the pulse audio applet every time I run ubuntu or the sound doesn't work. Hope this vague informaion might help somebody and save them my troubles.
Also despite my greatest efforts I'm still having sound trouble with a particular video sharing site ( http://vbox7.com ). I doubt it is the plug-ins - youtube works fine. So any advices will be welcomed - what am I missing?

This new ubuntu is ahm - not that great  :Sad: ((.

----------


## mao_dze_dun

Update:
Installing mplayer and the needed libraries for it to work + gnome mplayer or something like that solved a lot of problems. Hope this helps.

----------


## griadooss

Thank you totally for this 'Sound Solutions Guide' .... cause i would have no way of troubleshooting without it!! 
I have followed it step by step as if i had no sound at all .... just in case it made a difference ... however, while i do have sound, i cannot  RECORD using my card's input channels ... like LINE IN 2, MIC IN 2 and AUX IN 2, etc -- however i can get output from the speakers via these inputs and i can record via the USB headset mic.

Following through the guide i fail at step 4, namely



```
sudo modprobe snd-
```

I get no list of modules after tabbing ... and of course when pressing enter get



```
root@bntws02:/home/griadooss# sudo modprobe snd-
FATAL: Module snd_ not found.
```

 

If i go System>Preferences>Sound>Hardware i get, in addition to the usb headset ... 



```
Internal Audio 1 Output/1 Input Analogy Stereo Duplex
```

 

... as the 'Device to Configure instead, of what i had imagined would be my Audigy Platinum eX card??? Or is that being to naive?? 

Additionally and interestingly, one of the "more important things to do" at the end of the guide describes my problem - viz:



```
Getting line input to work if it does not already - for microphones, etc.
```

I was hoping somebody has a solution to this, other than a card change!! 

Thanks in advance.

My SysInfo is:

#########################
SYSTEM INFORMATION
    Running Ubuntu Linux, the Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic) release.
    GNOME: 2.28.1 (Ubuntu 2009-11-03)
    Kernel version: 2.6.31-14-generic (#48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009)
    GCC: 4.4.1 (i486-linux-gnu)
    Xorg: unknown (26 October 2009  05:15:02PM) (26 October 2009  05:15:02PM)
    Hostname: bntws02
    Uptime: 0 days 4 h 8 min

CPU INFORMATION
    AuthenticAMD, AMD Athlon(TM) XP 3000+
    Number of CPUs: 1
    CPU clock currently at 2166.764 MHz with 512 KB cache
    Numbering: family(6) model(10) stepping(0)
    Bogomips: 4333.52
    Flags: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up

MEMORY INFORMATION
    Total memory: 1508 MB
    Total swap: 627 MB

STORAGE INFORMATION
    SCSI device -  scsi0
        Vendor:  ATA      
        Model:  IC35L040AVVN07-0 
    SCSI device -  scsi0
        Vendor:  ATA      
        Model:  IC35L080AVVA07-0 
    SCSI device -  scsi1
        Vendor:  HL-DT-ST 
        Model:  DVDRAM GSA-H42N  
    SCSI device -  scsi1
        Vendor:  ATA      
        Model:  ST380011A        

HARDWARE INFORMATION
MOTHERBOARD
    Host bridge
        VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 807f
    PCI bridge(s)
        VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]
        VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]
    USB controller(s)
        VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)
        VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)
        VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)
        VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)
    ISA bridge
        VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233A ISA Bridge
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 808c
    IDE interface
        VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 808c

GRAPHIC CARD
    VGA controller
        nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a2)

SOUND CARD
    Multimedia controller
        Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 0051

NETWORK
    Ethernet controller
        Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+

NVIDIA GRAPHIC CARD INFORMATION
    Model name: GeForce 7600 GS
    Card Type: AGP 4x
    Video RAM: 512 MB
    GPU Frequency: 400 MHz
    Driver version: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 17:18:04 PDT 2009

###############################

----------


## bloodyfinger

i hear sound but it is choppy, and searching the web brought me here.  

so far, this is what i get:

bloody@bloody-desktop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: au8820 [Aureal Vortex au8820], device 0: AU88x0 ADB [adb]
  Subdevices: 16/16
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
  Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
  Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
  Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
  Subdevice #8: subdevice #8
  Subdevice #9: subdevice #9
  Subdevice #10: subdevice #10
  Subdevice #11: subdevice #11
  Subdevice #12: subdevice #12
  Subdevice #13: subdevice #13
  Subdevice #14: subdevice #14
  Subdevice #15: subdevice #15
card 0: au8820 [Aureal Vortex au8820], device 3: AU88x0 WT [wt]
  Subdevices: 32/32
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
  Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
  Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
  Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
  Subdevice #8: subdevice #8
  Subdevice #9: subdevice #9
  Subdevice #10: subdevice #10
  Subdevice #11: subdevice #11
  Subdevice #12: subdevice #12
  Subdevice #13: subdevice #13
  Subdevice #14: subdevice #14
  Subdevice #15: subdevice #15
  Subdevice #16: subdevice #16
  Subdevice #17: subdevice #17
  Subdevice #18: subdevice #18
  Subdevice #19: subdevice #19
  Subdevice #20: subdevice #20
  Subdevice #21: subdevice #21
  Subdevice #22: subdevice #22
  Subdevice #23: subdevice #23
  Subdevice #24: subdevice #24
  Subdevice #25: subdevice #25
  Subdevice #26: subdevice #26
  Subdevice #27: subdevice #27
  Subdevice #28: subdevice #28
  Subdevice #29: subdevice #29
  Subdevice #30: subdevice #30
  Subdevice #31: subdevice #31
bloody@bloody-desktop:~$ 


sound isn't muted, i hear it but it is choppy

next:

bloody@bloody-desktop:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 02)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
	Memory at e4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
	Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 02)
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64
	[virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
	I/O ports at 1820 [size=16]
	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9
	I/O ports at 1800 [size=32]
	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9
	Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus
	Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
	Subsystem: C.P. Technology Co. Ltd Device 2095
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 11
	Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
	I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]
	Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at 10000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: radeon, radeonfb

00:0d.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)
	Subsystem: C.P. Technology Co. Ltd Device 2094
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 66
	Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
	Memory at e0010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0f.0 Multimedia audio controller: Aureal Semiconductor Vortex 1 (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Voyetra Technologies Device 3355
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
	Memory at e0020000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
	I/O ports at 1838 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 1830 [size=8]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: au8820
	Kernel modules: snd-au8820

00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
	Subsystem: Addtron Technology Co, Inc. Device 1362
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9
	I/O ports at 1400 [size=256]
	Memory at e0040000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: 8139too
	Kernel modules: epl, 8139too, 8139cp

bloody@bloody-desktop:~$ 


but here is where i stop getting results:

bloody@bloody-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-au8820
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
bloody@bloody-desktop:~$ 

i went ahead and executed "sudo nano /etc/modules", adding snd-au8820 to the end of the file, but the sound is still choppy, no difference.

any ideas/suggestions???

----------


## bloodyfinger

also:

i got the same result, choppiness, in VLC and Movie Player and XMMS, playing AVI video or MP3s.  the video is fine, the audio is not.

i just did the "ALSA driver Compilation" section, no problems there.  i rebooted, and now i have no sound at all

volume is up in alsamixer

still get:

bloody@bloody-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-au8820
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
bloody@bloody-desktop:~$

----------


## txHarleyMan

I had to install kmix in Ubuntu 9.10.  Once installed, I selected the Audigy device, made sure it was not muted and my sound now works.

----------


## gopigasus

Hi everyone,

I'm totally new to linux (installed Karmic Koala this weekend). I have a toshiba satellite U205-s5002. Everything works perfectly except for the sound. Initially i had some sound. I could hear the sound of Ubuntu starting up and some other applications. But, even before I started tinkering, it went away. The next morning I had some sound again, but then it went away for good. Both times I did nothing to change the settings. I've tried to follow the instructions on this post but I've gotten nowhere. 

My sound card shows up when I type _lspci -v_ into the terminal. Here's what I get:

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
    Memory at 44080000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
    Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

But later when I type _sudo modprobe snd-hda-inte_l I just get:

WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.

And still no sound. 

I've also tried getting the ALSA drivers from a fresh kernel and compiling them using alsa-source. No luck with either. 

Any help would be really appreciated. I need my sound to work  :Neutral:

----------


## redline99

Hi everyone,

After updating to karmic koala I had no problem with sound at all. Actually my digital output just started to work and I was happy  :Smile:  until the upgrade of some packages on 24th of november 2009. I think it updated pulseaudio and the kernel or something. And my sound disappears. 

I tried a few things I've read here and there then I tried to log in with the previous kernel but the sound still didn't work. Then I go to alsamixer and I see all the sound levels are resetted to zero. I make them 100 but still no sound!! Then I go to sound preferences from the top panel and change the hardware back and forth to something and it works. 

Now, everytime i logon I have no sound. I have to go to sound preferences and change the hardware once to something else and then change it back to digital output and sound comes back. 

This is weird but at least i got my sound back and don't have to boot windows to watch movies  :Smile: )

----------


## Roger Allott

I wish I hadn't 'upgraded' to karmic from my nice stable jaunty!

Most issues have now been resolved, but I'm still without any sound whatsoever.

I've installed alsa 1.0.21 from source code to replace the default 1.0.20, but still I'm getting nothing through my speakers. Oddly, Synaptic is still telling me that alsa-utils 1.0.20 is installed. Confusing.

Any suggestions would be gratefully received.

----------


## gopigasus

Nothing even shows up on my hardware in the sound settings. I have no idea what else to do at this point  :Neutral:

----------


## XavierSythe

I seem to be having almost identical issues after upgrading, as you do.
No sound, whatsoever, except 50% of the time when I test the (correct) device in the system settings. Then, the sound is perfect.  But when the test fails, it says the device isn't working properly, and falls back to another that just makes static noises.
My speakers are fine, not broken.
HELP ME!

----------


## Roger Allott

Bizarrely, my sound now works.

I was going through the motions of ditching the upgraded 9.10 and replacing it with a full install.

I did all the necessary back-ups and downloaded the 9.10 iso, which I transferred to a USB flash thingy via the 'USB Start Up Disk Creator'.

I then rebooted my machine so that the USB drive would kick in. I first checked its integrity, then booted it as if it were a Live CD to test whether it gave me any sound. It did, so I thought that confirmed that I needed to do a fresh install.

But then, I rebooted into my upgraded 9.10, ..... and as if by magic, I had my sound working perfectly! No need for a fresh install.

If anyone can explain *why* that little trick worked, I'd be jolly impressed!

----------


## slaveofone

Thank you!

I did a fresh install of Ubuntu Studio 9.10 and immediately had no sound whatsoever. Nothing was muted. Tried a whole heck of a lot of things. Finally went through your wonderful problem-solving guide and discovered that I had the wrong sound module loaded for my audio card, so I reconfigured alsa to load emu10k1 by following the simple instructions here and VIOLA! Sound!

Now all I may have to do is recompile my kernel to get rid of crackling.  :Sad:

----------


## Roger Allott

And after I thought I'd cracked it, I reboot again and ...... no sound.

----------


## jarrarist

*help!*

warning, big noob in problem here,

i'm using eeebuntu on my little eee h1000, this eeebuntu is based on 9.04 jaunty, and sound has disappeared about a week ago, i followed all instructions i found online, yesterday i followed some tutorial and now i have two sound buttons in system -> preferences, as well as two sound bars; when i hover the mouse on them one says PCM: 100% and the other says Output 100% HDA Intel - ALC269 Analog

I can't even upgrade to  9.10 and I don't know why (i don't get the release upgrade where it should appear), I have the 9.10 iso but i dunno if i need to revert from eeebuntu to 'just normal' ubuntu 9.04  

erm... I dunno what other information i could give... just ask me and i'll reply 

please help me soon i wanna call my grandparents on skype  :Smile:

----------


## JamesVas

Tuyệt vời. Cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều .
Tôi đã có một vấn đề với
alsa-base. nhưng giờ thì không còn nữa . 
Ghé thăm http://lovemovies.tv/ bạn sẽ cảm giác như một xine trong nhà  :Smile:

----------


## caseydigennaro

I walked through your guide but didn't get any sound to come out. So I reformatted my computer and put on a fresh copy of Karmic on. when I type aplay -l my device shows up:
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH6]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH6 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

and lspci -v list my audio device aswell:

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)
    Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0215
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
    I/O ports at 1c00 [size=256]
    I/O ports at 18c0 [size=64]
    Memory at b0040800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
    Memory at b0040400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
    Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

And I went into alsamixer and turned up all the channels. My sound was working when XP was install so it's not a physical problem. Do you have any other suggestions that might get my sound back on?

----------


## dheeraj90

WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.save, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.save, it will be ignored in a future release.
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
FATAL: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/updates/alsa/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error running install command for snd
WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/updates/alsa/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting ac97_bus (/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/updates/alsa/misc/ac97_bus.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/updates/alsa/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_atiixp (/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/updates/alsa/pci/snd-atiixp.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)




i got this error message when my sound card was not recognised.....please help....

----------


## araknyd

after a recent kernel update for Karmic my sound went on me. even though my soundcard was listed after running lspci command in the console. followed the instructions for removing and reinstalling alsa, did the reboot and voila!; sound was back.

as a side note, after the kernel update, i was forced to login through the console and then start up the KDE GUI with startx. this is when i first noticed the sound wasnt working. upon finding this thread and attempting the removal of alsa, apt-get gave me an error about dpkg. unfortunately i no longer have that console open and have lost the error information and since im a bit of a noob (havent ubuntu'd in a few years) i wouldnt know where to locate any log files. anyway, once i had run the requested command everything went smoothly. the GUI login came back and so did the sound.

thanks for the help.

BTW, using Karmic Kubuntu with the most recent kernel updates.

----------


## almufadado

Other tools to check your sound :

Gnome-alsamixer : a gui to the terminal alsamixer 

Preferences ->  sound ->  check whether you have analog or digital playback
                                      check the number of channel you have. IF your card has 5, 6 or 7 channels and you have a 2 (stereo), 4 or 5.1 speaker system in whatever combination try going to the channel combination to get a no-clicked sound. 
Some cards have plug sensors (but they not always work well) and maybe producing/sending sound to non-existent speaker so does electric impulses result in noise that spreads to the other pluged speakers

Distortion also occur when the sound level is too high in one channel, or in channel that can't cope with the impedance.

----------


## DachaArh

great post, thanks alot....
I have AC'97 sound card... and I have done everything from first post, but I have sound working just fine, I have diffrerent problem...
here it goes...
I wan't to make video of my ubuntu desktop, to post on youtube, how compiz looks, what apps I use... etc, but I have one problem...
I have installed applications to record desktop, I have installed even application to convert those to .avi

But in Alsa MIxer, I can't configure record to be "mix", I have no such option, I can only record from "mic" or "capture", have tried all devices that alsa gives me, and nowhwere can I put record to be mix ( I wan't recorder sound to be same as I hear on speakers, it it sommon to be mix or waw..)
I have tried everything form first post, I have tried installing pulse audio... nothing helps, not getting mix in record...

Now I know that my sound card support that, done it in windows without problem...

Can someone please give me some directions... is it impossible to do that on ubuntu, or I'm doing something wrong... ?  :Sad:

----------


## ken78724

LordRaiden I have no sound running Ubu Studio 9.10AM 64bit; following Post 1 Step (2) tell me if I have a success or failure so I can go to step (3). I do hear a tiny click when I first boot but no more. 

```
k78724@Kproductions:~$ aplay -l

aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...

k78724@Kproductions:~$ lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 817a

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

Capabilities: <access denied>

Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

Kernel modules: intel-agp



00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 817a

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

Memory at dfe00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

I/O ports at 8800 [size=8]

Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

Memory at dfe80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

Capabilities: <access denied>

Kernel driver in use: i915

Kernel modules: i915



00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8249

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

Memory at dfef8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

Capabilities: <access denied>

Kernel driver in use: oss_hdaudio

Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel



00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

Capabilities: <access denied>

Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

Kernel modules: shpchp



00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

Memory behind bridge: dff00000-dfffffff

Capabilities: <access denied>

Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

Kernel modules: shpchp



00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

I/O ports at 9000 [size=32]

Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd



00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

I/O ports at 9400 [size=32]

Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd



00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

I/O ports at 9800 [size=32]

Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd



00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

I/O ports at a000 [size=32]

Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd



00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

Memory at dfeffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

Capabilities: <access denied>

Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd



00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01)

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

Capabilities: <access denied>



00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

Capabilities: <access denied>

Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt, intel-rng



00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

Kernel driver in use: ata_piix



00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 2601

Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

I/O ports at b800 [size=8]

I/O ports at b400 [size=4]

I/O ports at b000 [size=8]

I/O ports at a800 [size=4]

I/O ports at a400 [size=16]

Capabilities: <access denied>

Kernel driver in use: ata_piix



00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8179

Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

Kernel modules: i2c-i801



01:00.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems Lucent V.92 Data/Fax Modem

Subsystem: Agere Systems Lucent V.92 Data/Fax Modem

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

I/O ports at c800 [size=256]

Capabilities: <access denied>



02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L2 100 Mbit Ethernet Adapter (rev a0)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8233

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26

Memory at dffc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

Expansion ROM at dffa0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

Capabilities: <access denied>

Kernel driver in use: atl2

Kernel modules: atl2

k78724@Kproductions:~$
```

I pray you can advise me. Many thanks! Ken

----------


## Baasha

I got to the section called "Using ALSA Source" step 5.  I found my driver in the list but I can't figure out how to deselect 'all' or select my driver.  I have tried every key combination I can think of.  Can someone give me a hint please?
Thx

----------


## pickarooney

I don't seem to have a driver for my soundcard installed. It's a via-82xx chipset and is not listed by a locate command in the current kernel dir. The modprobe command in the first probe fails thus. Does anyone jnow how to get this audio chipset up and running in Karmic?

----------


## artshark

hey guys sorry to sound like the noob i am, whats the deal with skype and pulseaudio? do i need it to get it to work? system sound works well, skype does not, either input or output

----------


## vancousa

I am new to Ubuntu and my sound card work fine until I a new update was placed on the computer.  Now for any flash presentations I have no sound.  Can anyone offer a suggestion about what happened and how I can troubleshoot to corrrect the problem?

----------


## rumentab

Hallo everyone. I'm totally new in Ubuntu and in Linux in general. I have a problem with my audio. I made all listed in the theme (except driver compilation and etc.), but still don't have a sound. After installing Ubuntu 9.10 there was, but 2 days ago it disappeared.
I'm using a FS Amilo Pa1510 laptop with realtek soundcard.
I typed alsamixer and on the master column I was unable to increase the sound. I've attached a photo of my alsamixer.
Please give me an advice what to do.

----------


## mikewhatever

> Hallo everyone. I'm totally new in Ubuntu and in Linux in general. I have a problem with my audio. I made all listed in the theme (except driver compilation and etc.), but still don't have a sound. After installing Ubuntu 9.10 there was, but 2 days ago it disappeared.
> I'm using a FS Amilo Pa1510 laptop with realtek soundcard.
> I typed alsamixer and on the master column I was unable to increase the sound. I've attached a photo of my alsamixer.
> Please give me an advice what to do.


The screenshot shows your Master and Front channel levels are all the way down.Turn them up from Alsamixer.

----------


## rumentab

I tried, but nothing happens. I opened the alsamixer and tried with the arrow keys but nothing is changing.

----------


## mikewhatever

What do you mean by 'nothing changes'? The levels don't change? The sound doesn't start playing?

----------


## iSephy

Help, please, I think I got lost... D: 
Step one 

```
seph@seph:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
```

Step two 

```

seph@seph:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a00
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
    Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a00
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
    Memory at e8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel modules: intelfb

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a01
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    I/O ports at d800 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a01
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
    I/O ports at d000 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a01
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
    I/O ports at d400 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a01
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
    Memory at e8180000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32
    I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
    Memory behind bridge: e8000000-e80fffff
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
    Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt, intel-rng

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a01
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
    I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
    I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
    I/O ports at f000 [size=16]
    Memory at 20000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a01
    Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 255
    I/O ports at 0500 [size=32]
    Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a02
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
    I/O ports at e000 [size=256]
    I/O ports at e400 [size=64]
    Memory at e8181000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
    Memory at e8182000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
    Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0
 
01:09.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Netgear Device 6b00
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21
    Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
    Memory at e8010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ndiswrapper

01:0a.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems V.92 56K WinModem (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Agere Systems Device 044c
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 255
    Memory at e8020000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    I/O ports at c000 [size=8]
    I/O ports at c400 [size=256]
    Capabilities: <access denied>

01:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a01
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17
    I/O ports at c800 [size=256]
    Memory at e8021000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: 8139too
    Kernel modules: 8139too, 8139cp

01:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10)
    Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18
    Memory at e8022000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
    I/O ports at cc00 [size=128]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ohci1394
    Kernel modules: firewire-ohci, ohci1394
```

 (I put the audio card in bold)

Step three...? That's where I got lost.  :Smile:  I couldn't find the driver, or I didn't look in the right places... I would appreciate the help.

Thanks

~Seph

----------


## rumentab

> What do you mean by 'nothing changes'? The levels don't change? The sound doesn't start playing?


That's what I mean. The levels aren't changing and there's no sound. When I turn the laptop on, while loading Ubuntu, I hear a very short pop in the speakers and that's all.

----------


## mikewhatever

> That's what I mean. The levels aren't changing and there's no sound. When I turn the laptop on, while loading Ubuntu, I hear a very short pop in the speakers and that's all.


Not quite sure what's wrong. Can you move from channel to channel at all? Can you change any of the channels levels? Have you tried going through the steps in post #1 of this thread?




> ..............
> 
> Step three...? That's where I got lost.  I couldn't find the driver, or I didn't look in the right places... I would appreciate the help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ~Seph


Hey, I think the link in step3 doesn't lead to the right place. It was probably meant to be -->this one<--. I think you can safely go to step4 and try loading the *snd-intel8x0* module.

----------


## iSephy

Okay, thanks so much, trying it now.

----------


## iSephy

```
seph@seph:~$ sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
```

Heh... Did it work?  :Capital Razz:

----------


## mikewhatever

> ```
> seph@seph:~$ sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
> ```
> 
> Heh... Did it work?


Don't know, check if you have sound. The warning message seems to be unrelated to sound at all, not sure what's up. Check if the module is loaded with <lsmod | grep snd-intel8x0>.

----------


## rumentab

> Not quite sure what's wrong. Can you move from channel to channel at all? Can you change any of the channels levels? Have you tried going through the steps in post #1 of this thread?


I've done everything as written in the steps. But I fixed the problem finally. Thank you for your help. 
The problem I fixed with the help of another section in this forum. While keeping the mouse pointer over the icon of the sound it was displaying Dummy output. So I looked up in the forum and I found solution here .

----------


## iSephy

```
seph@seph:~$ lsmod | grep snd-intel8x0
seph@seph:~$
```

No?

----------


## mikewhatever

> ```
> seph@seph:~$ lsmod | grep snd-intel8x0
> seph@seph:~$
> ```
> 
> No?


Apparently not, and how about <sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0>, and then <lsmod | grep snd>.

----------


## iSephy

I reinstalled, so now it works! Thanks anyways!  :Very Happy:  Now onto my next problem... Getting the 1024x768 resolution on a clean install of Karmic... >_>

----------


## thomaszmark

Excellent guide, Iam read this carefully, tks

----------


## jade1

Hi, 
I followed the steps given here to troubleshoot for lack of sound.  I got this:

/boot/grub$ sudo aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: AudioPCI [Ensoniq AudioPCI], device 0: ES1371/1 [ES1371 DAC2/ADC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: AudioPCI [Ensoniq AudioPCI], device 1: ES1371/2 [ES1371 DAC1]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

And for this command:
/boot/grub$ lspci -v |grep -i audio
01:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 09)
    Subsystem: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]

But when I went to check if I was in the sound group, there was nothing there about sound.  So I did the following as suggested:

/boot/grub$ sudo adduser jade sound
adduser: The group `sound' does not exist.

So, what command do I execute to add a 'sound' group so that I can do the above command?  It's odd that it wasn't there.  I just installed the Ubuntu 9.10.

Thanks!

----------


## chuckmurphy

Can't get sound working since I installed Karmic. Here's some info:




> chuck@ubuntu:~$ lspci |grep "HD Audio"
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
> chuck@ubuntu:~$ aplay -l
> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...


I'm a bit of a noob, so any help you can give would be appreciated.

----------


## timseal

On the first post of this thread, you tell us that everything is now moved somewhere else. The link is broken though. Where should we go to find this information?

----------


## chuckmurphy

bump




> Can't get sound working since I installed Karmic. Here's some info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				chuck@ubuntu:~$ lspci |grep "HD Audio"
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
> chuck@ubuntu:~$ aplay -l
> ...

----------


## chuckmurphy

bump

----------


## piovisqui

Just wanna say thanks for the guide  :Smile:

----------


## Tulth

I thought I'd post my log on fighting with pulseaudio.  Maybe it will help someone else.  I'm running 9.10 on AMD64.  My main soundcard is an external USB audio device (lightsnake is the name, I think).

First problem:  sound doesn't work in TA spring. It will play with terrible crackling then quit after a while. Suggestions seem to say get rid of pulse.  I decided to try and make pulse work, see below:

problem started with TA spring sound crackling
this command confirms the problem :
mplayer -ao openal /usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.1/share/gallery/sounds/space2.wav
current ~/.openalrc
 (define devices '(alsa))
 (define alsa-device "pulse")

trying:
 (define devices '(native))
still bad

trying:
 (define alsa-device "default")
 (define devices '(alsa native))
still bad

tried pulsaudio -k, then all 3 above
maybe a bit better but still pretty bad.

read a forum post about getting newer alsa
this page describes howto install it:
http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/20...ic-koala-9-10/

$ cat /proc/asound/version
shows i have version 1.20
I will install the latest 1.22s
$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop 
$ sudo apt-get -y install build-essential ncurses-dev gettext xmlto
$ sudo apt-get -y install linux-headers-`uname -r` libncursesw5-dev
note the uname -r thing doesn't seem to work in eshell
$ cd ~
$ rm -rf ~/alsa* ~/.pulse*
$ wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive...0.22.1.tar.bz2
$ wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/lib/a...1.0.22.tar.bz2
$ wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/utils...1.0.22.tar.bz2
$ sudo rm -rf /usr/src/alsa
$ sudo mkdir -p /usr/src/alsa
$ cd /usr/src/alsa
$ sudo cp ~/alsa* .
$ sudo tar xjf alsa-driver*
$ sudo tar xjf alsa-lib*
$ sudo tar xjf alsa-utils*
$ cd alsa-driver-1.0.22.1
$ sudo ./configure
$ sudo make
$ sudo make install
$ cd ../alsa-lib-1.0.22
$ sudo ./configure
$ sudo make
$ sudo make install
$ sudo ln -s libpanelw.so.5 /usr/lib/libpanelw.so
$ sudo ln -s libformw.so.5 /usr/lib/libformw.so
$ sudo ln -s libmenuw.so.5 /usr/lib/libmenuw.so
$ sudo ln -s libncursesw.so.5 /lib/libncursesw.so
$ cd ../alsa-utils-1.0.22
$ sudo ./configure
$ sudo make
$ sudo make install
$ rm -f ~/alsa-driver*
$ rm -f ~/alsa-lib*
$ rm -f ~/alsa-utils*
$ sudo reboot
$ cat /proc/asound/version
$ sudo alsaconf

tried the mplayer test command, and with ~/.openalrc of
 (define alsa-device "default")
 (define devices '(alsa native))
it works, no crackle!

but problems remain, see below.

----------


## Tulth

well, since I added the new alsa (22.1), I have no sound in dom3
first prob is it wasn't loading my usb as my primary soundcard.
I edited /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, commenting out these lines
 # options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
 # options snd-usb-audio index=-2
then rebooted, and reran alsaconf, and rebooted again.
then alsamixer works.

next problem, dom3 aoss just crashes.  Going to try rebuilding it, but where is it?
$ wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/oss-l...1.0.17.tar.bz2
then 
$ cd /usr/src/alsa
$ sudo cp ~/alsa* .
$ rm -f ~/alsa-oss*
$ sudo tar xjf alsa-oss*
$ cd alsa-oss-1.0.17
$ sudo ./configure
$ sudo make
$ sudo make install

still no luck

got it working:
 dom3 command:
  aoss dom3 --oss -wc --renaming -r 1280 1024
 /etc/pulse/default.pa:
  load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0
  load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:0
 /etc/asound.conf
   pcm.!default {
       type pulse
   }
   ctl.!default {
       type pulse
   }
Not sure how much of it was needed, but its working, i think.

Actually, now mplayer with openal isn't working.
Undid some previous changes:
 /etc/pulse/default.pa:
  #load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0
  #load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:0
 /etc/asound.conf
   #pcm.!default {
   #    type pulse
   #}
   #ctl.!default {
   #    type pulse
   #}
now, mplayer -ao openal /usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.1/share/gallery/sounds/space2.wav, works great.
what about dom3? it doesn't work
 $ aoss dom3 --oss
 Invalid rate plugin version 10002
 Invalid rate plugin version 10002
 Invalid rate plugin version 10002
 Invalid rate plugin version 10002
 Invalid rate plugin version 10002
 SNDCTL_DSP_SPEED: Invalid argument
 N?got gick fel!
 sound error
 N?got gick fel!
 sound error
 aborted
if I run it without aoss, it locks the sound device.

Okay, this is what worked:
 - commented everything out in ~/.asoundrc
 - added this to /etc/asound.conf
     pcm.pulse {
         type pulse
     }
     ctl.pulse {
         type pulse
     }
     pcm.!default {
         type pulse
     }
     ctl.!default {
         type pulse
     }
 - left forced source/sinks out in /etc/pulse/default.pa:
     #load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0
     #load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:0
     #load-module module-alsa-sink
     #load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:1,0
 - running dom3 like:
     aoss dom3 --oss -wc --renaming -r 1280 1024

but still problems remain...

----------


## Tulth

problem: still staticing up in openal.  I thought I had all this fixed.
commenting out everything (the type pulses) in /etc/asound.conf fixes it. 
but now dom3 won't even start.

okay, the problem is actually that openal isn't using pulse.  I need the new version.
$ wget http://kcat.strangesoft.net/openal-r...10.622.tar.bz2
$ cd /usr/src/
$ sudo mkdir openal
$ cd openal/
$ sudo mv ~/openal-soft-1.10.622.tar.bz2 .
$ sudo tar xjf openal-soft-1.10.622.tar.bz2 
$ cd openal-soft-1.10.622/
$ sudo apt-get install cmake libasound2-dev
$ cd build
$ sudo cmake ..
$ sudo make
$ sudo make install
$ sudo rm /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1
$ sudo rm /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1
$ sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/libopenal.so.1.10.622 /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1
$ sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/libopenal.so.1.10.622 /usr/lib/libopenal.so
$ sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/libopenal.so.1.10.622 /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1.10.622
$ sudo ldconfig

still no dice with drivers=pulse
openal-info says: ALC error Invalid Context occured

$ cd /usr/src/alsa
$ sudo wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/plugi...1.0.22.tar.bz2
$ sudo tar xjf alsa-plugins-1.0.22.tar.bz2 
$ cd alsa-plugins-1.0.22
$ sudo apt-get install libpulse-dev
$ sudo ./configure
$ sudo make
$ sudo make install

new info: pacmd gives me a pulse audio shell

went back and redid make install for all alsa
then, redid openal, it says during cmake that it will have pulse support
make pulse show up in openal-info

with /etc/openal/alsoft.conf: drivers = pulse,alsa,oss,solaris,dsound,winmm,port,wave
now i get this error:
$ openal-info
AL lib: pulseaudio.c:382: Context did not get ready: Connection refused
well, pulse wasn't running! $ pacmd => No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.

I note openal croaks with unsupported drivers, so I limit it to drivers=pulse,alsa
I openal is croaking with pulse alone, or pulse,alsa because it can't use capture on pulse.
I tried some variations, but the only thing that worked was
drivers=alsa,pulse
done!

The only caveat now is pulse already has to be running to claim the device otherwise openal grabs alsa!

Also, I have had problems with firefox not sharing audio with the rest of the system.

Note: not sure if I mentioned it above, but now I have dominions 3 sharing sound with this command:
padsp dom3 --oss

----------


## rmerry

nuked pulseaudio, problems gone  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Gargintua

Thank you so much, this worked! 

U saved me reinstalling my ubuntu

thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## BOZG

I hope this might help someone.  This was on Kubuntu 9.10 but I've had the same issue in Ubuntu in the past.

I lost my sound recently, not sure if it was after an upgrade or not as I haven't been using sound much recently.  I just noticed that I was getting a "fall back" message all the time.  

There didn't appear to be any issues in Sound Settings or in KMix so I installed pavucontrol (PulseAudio Volume Control) and noticed that output devices was set to mute.  Turned mute off and sound re-appeared.

----------


## cujjo

I'm on Karmic and had sound working fine. I moved my /home/kevin directory to an NTFS raid drive and now have no sound, and when I try to open System-Preferences-Sound I get "waiting for sound system to respond".

In syslog I had lots of this:

Jan  9 07:39:27 kevin-ubuntu pulseaudio[30398]: core-util.c: Home directory /home/kevin not ours.
Jan  9 07:39:27 kevin-ubuntu pulseaudio[30398]: lock-autospawn.c: Cannot access autospawn lock.
Jan  9 07:39:27 kevin-ubuntu pulseaudio[30398]: main.c: Failed to acquire autospawn lock


I looked at permissions for the user directory (/home/kevin) and root was the owner, so I changed it to kevin and now syslog says this:

Jan  9 18:46:47 kevin-ubuntu pulseaudio[5357]: core-util.c: Failed to create secure directory: Permission denied
Jan  9 18:46:47 kevin-ubuntu pulseaudio[5357]: lock-autospawn.c: Cannot access autospawn lock.
Jan  9 18:46:47 kevin-ubuntu pulseaudio[5357]: main.c: Failed to acquire autospawn lock

I tried reinstalling pulseaudio via the package manager, did not help.

Any help on getting sound back would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Nathan.Flow

Mega thanks for the guide.
I was wondering if you can help direct me in solving an interment problem.

Using the new 9.10, I noticed that every now and then it seams to forget my about my on-board sound. I'm using Kubuntu I don't believe that matters seeing as the base system is still Debian. 
I'll get a message saying that "antaloge device" doesn't exist do you want kubuntu to forget this device. I've reconfigured and reinstalled the packages you suggest and a reboot fixes the problem, the thing that gets me is why should I have to do this more than once, it's not like I'm consistently changing my kernel headers.. Also can I remove old kernel headers, seeing when I reconfigure / reinstall it's configuring agents the latest headers any way..

Thanks

----------


## kapetr

Hello, 

I have problem with snd-es1688 module.

After modprobe (which end with no error a and in logs appears nothing new), NO CARD is listed by aplay -l -L.

Also I'm trying to compile this module with DEBUG on.

I have exactly followed this guide to compile modules from "alsa-source" - manual way.

I have run:



```
root@zly-hugo:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver# ./configure --with-isapnp=yes --with-debug=full --with-oss=yes --with-pcm-oss-plugins=yes --with-cards=als100,cmi8330,es968,es1688,opl3sa2,opti92x-cs4231,sb8,sb16,cmipci,via82xx,usb-audioq --enable-dynamic-minors --with-moddir=/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/updates --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)


root@zly-hugo:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver# make; make install; depmod
```

but If I try to load the module:



```
root@zly-hugo:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver# modprobe -v snd-es1688
insmod /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/updates/isa/es1688/snd-es1688-lib.ko 
WARNING: Error inserting snd_es1688_lib (/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/updates/isa/es1688/snd-es1688-lib.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/updates/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_opl3_lib (/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/updates/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_es1688 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/updates/isa/es1688/snd-es1688.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
root@zly-hugo:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver#
```

in log is:



```
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.001219] snd_es1688_lib: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printd
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.001373] snd_es1688_lib: Unknown symbol snd_hidden_kzalloc
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.001636] snd_es1688_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.001640] snd_es1688_lib: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.001765] snd_es1688_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.001769] snd_es1688_lib: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.001918] snd_es1688_lib: Unknown symbol snd_hidden_kfree
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.002062] snd_es1688_lib: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.002449] snd_es1688_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.002452] snd_es1688_lib: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.002576] snd_es1688_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.002579] snd_es1688_lib: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.002850] snd_es1688_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.002854] snd_es1688_lib: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.002978] snd_es1688_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_set_ops
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.003027] snd_es1688_lib: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.003391] snd_es1688_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_ratnums
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.003395] snd_es1688_lib: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_ratnums
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.003518] snd_es1688_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed
Jan 14 16:21:47 zly-hugo kernel: [11192.003521] snd_es1688_lib: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed
```


What do I wrong ?

Can someone help me ?


------------------

After restart, the new module (with debug) is posiible to load (?!),

but in log/dmesg is:

- for first card ( snd-via82xx):



```
[   23.611327] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss/pcm_oss.c:3011: unable to register OSS PCM device 0:0
[   23.734027] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss/mixer_oss.c:1356: unable to register OSS mixer device 0:0
[   24.008527] snd: bad kfree (called from f89c3b72)
[   24.008575] snd: bad kfree (called from f89c3b72)
[   24.008595] snd: bad kfree (called from f89c3b72)
[   24.008636] snd: bad kfree (called from f89c3b72)
[   24.008647] snd: bad kfree (called from f89c3b72)
[   24.008668] snd: bad kfree (called from f89c3b72)
[   24.008677] snd: bad kfree (called from f89c3b72)
...
```

and after inserting snd-es1688:



```
Jan 14 16:51:51 zly-hugo kernel: [  813.516536] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/es1688/../../alsa-kernel/isa/es1688/es1688_lib.c:112: ess_reset at 0x220: failed!!!
Jan 14 16:51:51 zly-hugo kernel: [  813.520042] snd_es1688_dsp_command: timeout (0xc0)
Jan 14 16:51:51 zly-hugo kernel: [  813.520042] snd_es1688_dsp_command: timeout (0xc0)
Jan 14 16:51:51 zly-hugo kernel: [  813.558305] snd_es1688_dsp_command: timeout (0xb1)
Jan 14 16:51:51 zly-hugo kernel: [  813.558305] snd_es1688_dsp_command: timeout (0xb2)
Jan 14 16:51:51 zly-hugo kernel: [  813.596079] snd_es1688_dsp_command: timeout (0xc0)
Jan 14 16:51:51 zly-hugo kernel: [  813.596079] snd_es1688_dsp_command: timeout (0xc0)
Jan 14 16:51:51 zly-hugo kernel: [  813.596079] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/es1688/../../alsa-kernel/isa/es1688/es1688_lib.c:112: ess_reset at 0x220: failed!!!
Jan 14 16:51:51 zly-hugo kernel: [  813.642708] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/isa/es1688/../../alsa-kernel/isa/es1688/es1688_lib.c:112: ess_reset at 0x240: failed!!!
Jan 14 16:51:51 zly-hugo kernel: [  813.644040] snd_es1688_dsp_command: timeout (0xc0)
Jan 14 16:51:51 zly-hugo kernel: [  813.644040] snd_es1688_dsp_command: timeout (0xc0)
Jan 14 16:51:51 zly-hugo kernel: [  813.684496] snd_es1688_dsp_command: timeout (0xb1)
Jan 14 16:51:51 zly-hugo kernel: [  813.684496] snd_es1688_dsp_command: timeout (0xb2)

... etc for other 0x2X0
```

Also the new module do not work too.

Any Idea how to get this card working ?

Thank You.

----------


## cujjo

Update to my request for help getting sound working, which by the way has gone unanswered.

I uninstalled PulseAudo according to the instructions on this thread. When I rebooted Linux started checking the filesystem and then failed.

After spending most of a week I couldn't really afford to waste I finally managed to recover Ubuntu and was able to get my files (which were residing on a software RAID1 array).

Even a day wasted of my time over SOUND not working in an supposedly mature state-of-the-art OS is unacceptable. And from reading these forums and others I'm far from the only one having problems.

For those of you who soldier on or haven't been burned yet, DO NOT PUT YOUR HOME DIRECTORY ON NTFS unless your machine understands American Sign Language because PULSEAUDIO WILL FAIL!

DO NOT PLAN ON RESTORING AN IMAGE OF YOUR LINUX SYSTEM MADE WITH CLONEZILLA! Works fine on Windows though.

Any by the way be advised that 9.10 has GRUB2 so disregard all the info out there about recovering GRUB as it probably won't work.

Unless of course you have upgraded, in which case you still have GRUB!

Some adult supervision would be appreciated in future releases.

----------


## losersgiveup

my hardware is



> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
>     Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d601
>     Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
>     Memory at 53100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
>     Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
>     Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
>     Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel


then i typed 



> sudo modprobe snd-atiixp
> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
> tuttu@tuttu-desktop:~$ sudo nano /etc/modules
> tuttu@tuttu-desktop:~$ alsamixer
> 
> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device





> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
> WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/updates/alsa/acore/snd-page-alloc.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/updates/alsa/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/updates/alsa/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/updates/alsa/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> tuttu@tuttu-desktop:~$ alsamixer
> 
> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device


what should i do?

which one is my driver?

----------


## opethfan89

I'm trying to follow this guide but the link to the ALSA website doesn't have any drop down box, it just shows an index page and takes me to the ALSA License + Preambles Page...can anyone fix that or send a new link?

----------


## kzendra

> In 9.1
> 
> System/Administration/Hardware Drivers, I deselected the Software Modem and magically my audio instantly returned.
> 
> For those having odd and unresolved audio issues.



This helped me, TNX.
The sound card was silent completely, after removing software modem driver it's working fine.

----------


## theflanman

sound is coming from on-board speakers and headphones simultaneously, after upgrading alsa, my computer wouldn't start, so I had to recover former settings

----------


## theflanman

Guess What! Now it only starts half of the time and in recovery mode, and it crashes frequently. |-|319

----------


## derelict888

First off thanks for the guide, I'm lost without a lot of these.

I cannot get SPDIF working in Myth - IT OTHERWISE WORKS. I can play anything via VLC and audio works (I haven't verified that AC3 audio works).

What I've mostly tried is going into myth, setup -> setup -> general. From here I've tried lots of different combinations of Audio output device / Passthrough ouput device and the options below that; Max Audio Channels, Upmix, AC3 to SPDIF, DTS to SPDIF, use internal volume control - nothing has worked so far. I've only been testing TV stations for audio

If the combo I tried didn't work, I would change it, close myth frontend, run mythfilldatabases, and re-open myth frontend.

I'm not sure I'm going about this right, can someone please help?

I have a P965 motherboard with ALC889 (I think) audio chipset.

----------


## Sfantu' Duh

i have a problem with my sound on ubuntu.
for some reason, the soundcard sends signals to all the speakers except the subwoofer. tried everything i could.
i have a Creative Live 5.1 sound card. 
tech specs are here.

04:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
    Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 1006
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
    I/O ports at d000 [size=32]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: CA0106
    Kernel modules: snd-ca0106

----------


## Kixtosh

I've been trying to upgrade to the latest ALSA version, which is 1.0.22.1., but when I try to follow the instructions on the first post of this thread, or those posted here, for that matter:

http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/20...ic-koala-9-10/

Which is a link from this community page:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/So...otingProcedure

I get this message:




> --2010-01-28 15:23:56--  ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive...0.22.1.tar.bz2
>   (try:19) => `alsa-driver-1.0.22.1.tar.bz2'
> Connecting to ftp.alsa-project.org|212.20.107.51|:21... connected.
> Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!
> ==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.
> ==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/driver ... done.
> ==> SIZE alsa-driver-1.0.22.1.tar.bz2 ... 3218678
> ==> PASV ... couldn't connect to 212.20.107.51 port 65266: Connection timed out
> Retrying.


Now what? The currently installed version causes horrible clicking sounds with my Neomagic sound card, as reported by myself and others in another thread (in the DELL section), but I can't upgrade to the most recent version, as part of the troubleshooting process.

----------


## definetti

I apologize in advance for having maybe posted this in the wrong place,but I don't know exactly where to ask this question. 
I have a Creativer Audigy2 ZS platinum and ubuntu 9.10. The sound is working fine, and I can also hear sound from the headphone jack on the breakout box, but I can't manage to get the volume knob which is on the same breakout box working. I really don't know what to do, as I've found many posts about lirc and its configuration, but I haven't found anything on this matter. I would be really grateful if you could help me.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Kixtosh

> I've been trying to upgrade to the latest ALSA version, which is 1.0.22.1., but when I try to follow the instructions on the first post of this thread, or those ...


Well, I solved the download issue, it seems. At least I think so: I turned off the hardware firewall in my wireless router, and everything connected perfectly.

However, the upgrade has not worked, even though I did not see any reports of errors. When I type a command line in Terminal:



> cat /proc/asound/version


I get the dreaded:



> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.
> Compiled on Jan 28 2010 for kernel 2.6.31-17-generic (SMP).


So, how on earth am I going to get upgraded to 1.0.22.1?! Like I said:



> ... Now what? The currently installed version causes horrible clicking sounds with my Neomagic sound card, as reported by myself and others in another thread (in the DELL section), but I can't upgrade to the most recent version, as part of the troubleshooting process.

----------


## Kixtosh

I was able to solve this issue for my DELL CPi R400GT, as described in this thread, in the DELL area of the Forum:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1391973

Basically, my solution involved:

1) Updating ALSA to version 1.0.22.
2) Removing PulseAudio.
3) Adding PulseAudio back.

If this can help anyone, or anyone needs more details, please post in this thread and I'll add any clarifications necessary ... if I can!

_Note: following up on my earlier post, above, I was only able to upgrade ALSA successfully after a clean NEW install of Karmic Koala, but after that, I was able to solve the problem almost completely._

----------


## Useless Urchin

> Some adult supervision would be appreciated in future releases.


Ain't it the truth. 

That garbage PulseAudio... how do you even remove it without crippling your desktop  :Smile:  Let's say, that is, that Ubuntu was user/beginner friendly...

I hope they'll fix sound issues with new releases, I really do. That's why I'm even here just to day, PLEASE fix sound issues. Let people's headphones mute internal speakers on their notebooks. Let people have sound at all. 

For the time being, after too much time wasted, I've given up. But I really hope it will get better and will check the new version when it comes out, what the heck.

----------


## kadaitcha

Assistance would be greatly appreciated in respect of a microphone problem. As far as I'm aware, software is completely up to date as I get notifications every few days asking if its OK to update something or other. Machine is a Toshiba Satellite laptop, speakers work fine but despite days of trying every possible suggestion on the internet, I cannot get sound recorder / microphone input to show the slightest sign of life. Hardware is OK because it works fine in ******* Vista & 'appears' to be supported in linux (speakers work well & a probe identified the sound card) I've installed 'alsamixer' but in the absence of any relevant info, I haven't much idea what its supposed to achieve. Only thing of note is that the output volume sliders move but the input ones don't. I notice the odd mention of configuring alsabase.conf but in the absence of a detailed HOWTO, I'm reluctant to mess around with it

Following output (from Comprehensive Sound Solutions Guide) might help someone diagnose this problem*
*

:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
    Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    Memory at f0a00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
    I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]
    Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
    Memory at f0b00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: i915
    Kernel modules: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Memory at f0a80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
    Memory at f0b40000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
    Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
    Memory behind bridge: f0600000-f06fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f01fffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff
    Memory behind bridge: f0700000-f07fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0200000-00000000f03fffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff
    Memory behind bridge: f0800000-f08fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0400000-00000000f05fffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
    I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
    I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
    I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
    Memory at f0d44000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01)
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=56
    I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff
    Memory behind bridge: f0900000-f09fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000040000000-0000000043ffffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt, intel-rng

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 80 [Master])
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
    I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
    I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
    I/O ports at 18b0 [size=16]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10
    I/O ports at 18c0 [size=32]
    Kernel modules: i2c-i801

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27
    Memory at f0600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: sky2
    Kernel modules: sky2

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Device 7128
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
    Memory at f0700000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ath5k
    Kernel modules: ath5k

07:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 18
    Memory at f0906000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Bus: primary=07, secondary=08, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=176
    Memory window 0: 40000000-43fff000 (prefetchable)
    Memory window 1: 44000000-47fff000
    I/O window 0: 00005000-000050ff
    I/O window 1: 00005400-000054ff
    16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001
    Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus
    Kernel modules: yenta_socket

07:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller (prog-if 10)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 17
    Memory at f0905000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
    Memory at f0900000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ohci1394
    Kernel modules: firewire-ohci, ohci1394

07:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 18
    Memory at f0904000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: tifm_7xx1
    Kernel modules: tifm_7xx1

07:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller (prog-if 01)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 18
    Memory at f0905800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
    Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

:~$ sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
r:~$ 


OK, how is it possible for the sound card to work and to be correctly detected as such . whilst the module can't be found ?? Sounds like witchcraft to me. I suspect that there is something more to this step that hasn't been fully explained. Hitting TAB once then ENTER, does absolutely nothing. Hitting TAB twice then ENTER brings up a huge list of things, nothing of which looks remotely relevant to drivers or modules.. The original kernel has been updated several times (automatically), however no update fixed or broke the sound input .... its NEVER worked at any time. 

*
*

----------


## destructaball

Everything was working great when I was using Jaunty but then when I did a clean install of Karmic it could no longer detect a sound device. I've trawled around the forums but I can't seem to find a working solution. Knowing my luck someone will point me to some obvious post which I've overlooked, any help is appreciated. 

Here is lspci output if it helps
abizade@labizade-desktop:~$ sudo lspci
[sudo] password for labizade: 
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
00:06.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P Processor to I/O Memory Interface (rev 02)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
01:01.0 Modem: Intel Corporation FA82537EP 56K V.92 Data/Fax Modem PCI (rev 04)
01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
labizade@labizade-desktop:~$ 
thanxs anyway,David,bye

Also I tried the aplay command and it said something like no device detected

----------


## eyeszac

I'm new to Linux, and when I installed 9.10 my sound didn't work.  tried aplay -l command, and got the following response:
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

which i'm presuming meant that the soundcard drivers are properly installed.  so then i went to alsamixer, and checked that nothing was muted, which it wasn't.  where to from here?

----------


## sendblink23

***UPDATE***

Kinda fixed my issue on Ubuntu OS sounds following this:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...7&postcount=20

I only used:



> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-alsa gnome-alsamixer
> sudo apt-get purge gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio vlc-plugin-pulse pulseaudio



Now I want to get back the *Sound icon in the Top & also be able to control the Volume from my keyboard. Any help??? 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Old Reply Help




CRAP!!! Following these Steps damaged up my Audio, now my Volume knobs do not work(keyboard or Sound icon on the Top), I have to go inside Sound Preferences > Appications > Alsa wteee thingy....  to be able to control the volume - now it doesn't work through my keyboard or the Sound icon in the Top to control it

Flash (youtube) is the only Audio I am getting(Still No Ubuntu OS Audio), that thing almost Exploded my speakers, I didn't notice my volume was very high - I panicked... 

These were the Steps:




> Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel
> 
> Sometimes, sound might be configured correctly, but for some reason or another (tinkering) it stops working. One way to go back to the old setup is to reinstall Ubuntu. However, this step is actually quite unnecessary since you are reinstalling everything because of one thing.
> 
> A faster way, is to just remove the problematic packages and reinstall them cleanly.
> 
> (1) Remove these packages
> Code:
> 
> ...





Can I please!!! Reverse these Steps getting back what I originally had as of Karmic Standard Audio Updates? This honestly is a huge bummer for me.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Old Reply Help 





Guys I need help I had audio when running Karmic 9.10 live CD, then afterwards Installing I still had Audio(I heard the login boot sounds), then ran all the Latest Updates... and booom   Lost all Audio(even lost the Boot sound).

What's really weird I still have Audio when I play a Flash Video on Youtube...  but no sounds around the Ubuntu OS.

OS: Ubuntu 9.10 x64 - Karmic Koala



```
aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```




```
lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
	Memory at <ignored> (64-bit, non-prefetchable)
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
	Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
	Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdf00000-00000000fdffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (prog-if 01)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7599
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 27
	I/O ports at c000 [size=8]
	I/O ports at b000 [size=4]
	I/O ports at a000 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 9000 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 8000 [size=16]
	Memory at fe9ffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7599
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	Memory at fe9fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7599
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	Memory at fe9fd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7599
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17
	Memory at fe9ff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7599
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	Memory at fe9fc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7599
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	Memory at fe9fb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
	Memory at fe9ff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7599
	Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7599
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
	I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
	I/O ports at ff00 [size=16]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7599
	Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	Memory at fe9f4000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4383
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01)
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=64

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4396
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	Memory at fe9fa000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map
	Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller
	Flags: fast devsel
	Kernel modules: amd64_edac_mod

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control
	Flags: fast devsel

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]
	Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device e930
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29
	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	Memory at feaf0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
	I/O ports at d000 [size=256]
	Expansion ROM at feac0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
	Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
	Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device aa38
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
	Memory at feaec000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7599
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28
	I/O ports at e800 [size=256]
	Memory at fdfff000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Memory at fdff8000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Expansion ROM at febe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: r8169
	Kernel modules: r8169
```

This is on my new computer I just bought:

MOBO: MSI 770-C45 AM3
CPU: AMD Phenom ii X4 965BE C3 @ 3.40Ghz
RAM: 8gb (4 x 2gb) DDR3-1333 @ 800Mhz
GFX: ATI Radeon HD 4650 1gb DDR2 PCI-e
Optical Drive: LG DVD-RW
HDD: 1TB Hitachi Deskstar 7200rpm
CPU Cooling: Corsair H50 Push/Pull
Case Cooling: 1 x 120mm + 3 x 80mm 


Any help would be greatly appreciated, all my old computers worked perfectly fine on Ubuntu, didn't expected this on the new one.

----------


## karrank%

Hey I have a similar h/w prob, trying to get hdmi audio out of my 4350's hdmi port patched thru my pioneer receiver into my Vizio lcd. nothing in either windows or ubuntu. Has something to do with headers miswired within the case maybe? don't know, hopefully someone else can chime in here?

replying to 1718 btw

----------


## brwnstown

Ok not sure what is wrong?

 aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 3/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 1: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: modem [VIA 82XX modem], device 0: VIA 82XX modem [VIA 82XX modem]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

anyone?

----------


## cbaulies

Hi!
This is a great guide, even I could follow it! The problem came when I failed in step 3. I just got a new laptop, a HP G61-440 SS. I got this:

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 306a
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
	Memory at d7000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

when I typed lspci -v, and I tried to find it in the ALSA thing, but I couldn't.

Don't really know what to do next, so I'd really appreciate any help anyone could give me.

Thanks

----------


## drauchomyn

> Finally got this damn thing to work. 
> 
> I have a intel8x0 chipset and 2.6.20-16-generic kernel.
> 
> I followed the HOWTO but hit a snag. I had to compile the driver myself. At step 6, I first chose "If you chose module-assistant" option but it failed to compile properly.  The log shows the compile croaking at linux/config.h As some might know, linux/config.h was removed starting 2.6.19 kernel. 
> 
> So I had to follow the "Using drivers from alsa-project" option and I used the 1.0.15 final release which is recommened because, well it is final  Also, older versions may not reflect the removal of linux/config.h Compile succeeded  but modprobe refused to work complaining about undefined symbols. Nothing a restart could not take care of. Now it all works 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an identical setup when I hit lsmod.  
First, I installed the *ALSA Upgrade Script* to try and improve my crappy quality sound, but no luck.

I tried following these rules as laid out by srijith, but I get stuck on the `make' step of installation for tle ALSA-driver compilation.  This is what kind of errors I get at the end of `make -d':



```
Updating goal targets....
Considering target file `__build'.
 File `__build' does not exist.
  Considering target file `/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/modules.order'.
   File `/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/modules.order' does not exist.
    Considering target file `/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/acore'.
     File `/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/acore' does not exist.
     Finished prerequisites of target file `/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/acore'.
    Must remake target `/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/acore'.
GNU Make 3.81
Copyright (C) 2006  Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.
There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A
PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

This program built for i486-pc-linux-gnu
Reading makefiles...
Reading makefile `scripts/Makefile.build'...
Reading makefile `include/config/auto.conf' (search path) (don't care) (no ~ expansion)...
Reading makefile `scripts/Kbuild.include' (search path) (no ~ expansion)...
Reading makefile `/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/acore/Makefile' (search path) (no ~ expansion)...
Reading makefile `/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/toplevel.config' (search path) (no ~ expansion)...
Reading makefile `/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/Makefile.conf' (search path) (no ~ expansion)...
Reading makefile `/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/alsa-kernel/core/Makefile' (search path) (no ~ expansion)...
Reading makefile `/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/Rules.make' (search path) (no ~ expansion)...
scripts/Makefile.build:49: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/acore/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
Putting child 0x082e5900 (/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/acore) PID 14678 on the chain.
Live child 0x082e5900 (/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/acore) PID 14678 
Reaping losing child 0x082e5900 PID 14678 
make[2]: *** [/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/acore] Error 2
Removing child 0x082e5900 PID 14678 from chain.
Reaping losing child 0x0957fcc8 PID 14677 
make[1]: *** [_module_/home/demyan/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15] Error 2
Removing child 0x0957fcc8 PID 14677 from chain.
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic'
Reaping losing child 0x0937ee18 PID 14515 
make: *** [compile] Error 2
Removing child 0x0937ee18 PID 14515 from chain.
```

Any ideas?  Could my Alsa Update Script be affecting this?

Please help.   I've been stuck on getting damn sound to work properly for quite some time now...

----------


## drauchomyn

I should highlight from above that I think this is my problem in compilation and I do not know how to fix it:



```
scripts/Makefile.build:49: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15/acore/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
```

----------


## drauchomyn

And the contents of acore/Makefile:



```
ifndef SND_TOPDIR
SND_TOPDIR=..
endif

include $(SND_TOPDIR)/toplevel.config
include $(SND_TOPDIR)/Makefile.conf

clean-files := info.c pcm.c pcm_native.c control.c hwdep.c init.c rawmidi.c \
           sound.c timer.c memalloc.c misc.c

export-objs := control.o device.o info.o info_oss.o init.o isadma.o memory.o \
    misc.o misc_driver.o sound.o sound_oss.o \
    pcm.o pcm_lib.o pcm_memory.o pcm_misc.o pcm_native.o \
    rawmidi.o timer.o hwdep.o memalloc.o wrappers.o

include $(SND_TOPDIR)/alsa-kernel/core/Makefile

snd-objs += wrappers.o misc_driver.o
ifeq ($(CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_MEMORY),y)
snd-objs += memory_debug.o
endif
snd-page-alloc-objs += memory_wrapper.o
snd-hpet-objs := hpetimer.o

obj-$(CONFIG_SND_HPET) += snd-hpet.o
obj-$(CONFIG_SND_BIT32_EMUL) += ioctl32/

include $(SND_TOPDIR)/Rules.make

info.c: info.inc info.patch $(SND_TOPDIR)/alsa-kernel/core/info.c
pcm.c: pcm.patch $(SND_TOPDIR)/alsa-kernel/core/pcm.c
pcm_native.c: pcm_native.patch $(SND_TOPDIR)/alsa-kernel/core/pcm_native.c
control.c: control.patch $(SND_TOPDIR)/alsa-kernel/core/control.c
hwdep.c: hwdep.patch $(SND_TOPDIR)/alsa-kernel/core/hwdep.c
init.c: init.patch $(SND_TOPDIR)/alsa-kernel/core/init.c
rawmidi.c: rawmidi.patch $(SND_TOPDIR)/alsa-kernel/core/rawmidi.c
sound.c: sound.patch $(SND_TOPDIR)/alsa-kernel/core/sound.c
timer.c: timer.patch $(SND_TOPDIR)/alsa-kernel/core/timer.c
memalloc.c: memalloc.patch memalloc.inc memalloc.inc1 $(SND_TOPDIR)/alsa-kernel/core/memalloc.c
misc.c: misc.patch $(SND_TOPDIR)/alsa-kernel/core/misc.c
```

----------


## drauchomyn

Please disregard these last two posts.  I have a solution to my audio problems which didn't actually involve any of the stuff I outlined.

I posted my AC97 intel8x0 solution here:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383493

----------


## Oriana

> (3) Check to see if the ALSA driver for your sound card exists. Go to http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ and search for your sound card (chipset) manufacturer in the dropdown box. You'll be given a matrix of the sound cards made by the manufacturer. Try to match the chipset you found in step 2 with the driver(green hyperlink text).


Unfortunately, I found no drop-down menus, only lists that I don't know how to recognize.  :Sad: 

However, there was a page in the wiki section of Alsa that might be helpful instead: ALSA SoundCard Matrix

----------


## Tubbs

Hopefully I'm not getting too annoying with this, but I really need to get this fixed as soon as possible. I made a thread for it but I might as well post the problem here as well:

Every time I play audio in any program it plays for a random amount of time (sometimes a few minutes, sometimes up to 2 hours) and then suddenly stops. I get an error in the volume control that says "connection failed: connection terminated" then I have to restart the audio on whatever program I use which is becoming very tedious. I'm using Ubuntu Studio 9.10. Also, my volume settings reset every time I restart the computer.

----------


## Tubbs

Okay, so I figured out to look at the log files for pulseaudio and I don't know what is normal and what isn't so I'll post the three common messages I'm finding:

Feb 27 02:46:27 ubuntu pulseaudio[14244]: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
Feb 25 18:51:50 ubuntu pulseaudio[4407]: ratelimit.c: 118 events suppressed (among other numbers)
Feb 26 19:13:47 ubuntu pulseaudio[2227]: lock-autospawn.c: Cannot access autospawn lock.

And under syslog I get these extra messages: 

Feb 27 02:46:27 ubuntu pulseaudio[14252]: pid.c: Daemon already running.
Feb 26 19:13:47 ubuntu pulseaudio[2227]: main.c: Failed to acquire autospawn lock
Feb 26 19:13:47 ubuntu pulseaudio[2227]: core-util.c: Home directory /etc/timidity not ours. 

edit: I believe I have finally fixed the problem! Apparently removing timidity-daemon and restarting has fixed both my volume setting problem and the audio stopping problem. If somebody wants to delete or change the thread I made to "solved" that would be good. 

I would still like to know why removing this has fixed the problem, though. (I'm trying to learn more about Ubuntu in general)

----------


## ExecutorE

I recently updated to Karmic, and now the mic input on my Aspire laptop - which has worked with mic input under Alsa just fine previously - no longer shows input. Sound recorder and Audacity both show null input.

I can get input from the "Microphone 1" source under PuleAudio, but (and I cannot stress this enough) I can't use PulseAudio because it won't play nice under wine (the primary function of the laptop is to run Ventrilo under wine). 

All levels in alsamixer are up and unmuted, and no program seems to be using the control devices under /dev, so what's going on?

Any help would be appreciated. thanks.

EE

----------


## Ahmad.Amr

i think that i have 2 problems, one is common and the 2nd is strange
anyway
i have dell vostro 1015 - ubuntu 9.1
i am using vlc and totem media players 
but no sound when i play any audio or video file
although the system  detects that the soundcard is found (aplay -l)
and it is not in the mute state 
the surprise came 
i installed real player and it sounds when i play any file, but still vlc and totem can't !!!!!!!!
btw : i do all the possible updates for alsa 

the second problem is that the headphones don't automatically (automatically) mute the speakers

i hope any one can help me

thanks in advance,
Ahmad

thanks in advance

----------


## rifter

If this is going to be a comprehensive sound  guide, it should cover one of the most contentious sound issues in Ubuntu, which is the disposition of the pc speaker, whether you want it off or on.  It's a major change for Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala, is in contention for Lucid, and bears some mentioning.

I am glad that when I had the problems I had getting the system beep back I did not follow the directions in this howto, because they would not have helped me.  If you want help with turning the bell back on, these three places are of help.

I am hoping that this problem gets fixed; it's an unfortunately common situation that the fix for one set of users' problems breaks things for others; this is especially true with changing default behaviours.  Usually the right choice is to make the default something that suits the majority of cases, and make it easy enough for the rest to change it back IN ONE PLACE.

Anyway, if you want to turn on the pc speaker, if you want to turn on the system bell, if you want to turn on the system beep, the above links will help you do it.  Good luck.

----------


## jweaver28

I'm posting here because my posts (and other peoples' posts) elsewhere aren't being answered. I have no sound in Ubuntu when I connect through a HDMI cable. It didn't work in Intrepid when I used the HDMI port on the MB. It hasn't worked in Karmic either under through that port nor since I added an all-in-wonder tv tuner/video card with hdmi output. So I've been using Ubuntu less and less, which is sad....

----------


## feedmecereal

I was having tons of problems with the sound on my Dell so I bought a really cheap sound card off eBay from China for $3. Someone in a chat room helped me get it mostly working but it seems to skip a great deal when playing audio.

Entering lspci tells me that it is a "ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10)." I know ESS chips haven't been used for a long time (I think my first computer back in 1995 came with one).

I was told that this page would help me: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/BrokenSoundDrivers but I am stuck at trying to install the package libasound2-dev. I following error message:

libasound2-dev:
  Depends: libasound2 (=1.0.20-3ubuntu6.1) but 1.0.21a-1ubuntu2~ricotz1 is to be installed

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## naylorjd

New to ubuntu
.
I need help with ubuntu 8.04. I don't have sound and I have follow this guide clear through the point of ALSA driver Compilation.  After going through general step 4 again I still don't have sound.

By the way, my sound card is a Yamaha DS-1 ( ymf724.) and it is recognized.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks ahead of time! *
*

----------


## rajhanschinmay

We are using HP Compaq dc7900 Convertible Minitower PC  

We tried installing all the possible drivers. But still no sound in Ubuntu.
We have installed Ubuntu 9.10 OS.


Output of lspci -v command is:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>
        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
        Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 31
        Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]
        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        I/O ports at 2250 [size=8]
        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2
        Kernel driver in use: i915
        Kernel modules: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Memory at f0400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1M]
        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
        Memory at f0526900 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [8c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Kernel driver in use: heci
        Kernel modules: heci

00:03.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PT IDER Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at 2258 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 2290 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 2260 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 2294 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 2200 [size=16]
        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

00:03.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Serial KT Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 02)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
        I/O ports at 2268 [size=8]
        Memory at f0524000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Kernel driver in use: serial

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30
        Memory at f0500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
        Memory at f0525000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        I/O ports at 2100 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [e0] PCIe advanced features <?>
        Kernel driver in use: e1000e
        Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
        I/O ports at 2120 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>
        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
        I/O ports at 2140 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>
        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        I/O ports at 2160 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>
        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        Memory at f0526000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0
        Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>
        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
        Memory at f0520000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>
        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>
        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=20, subordinate=20, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>
        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>
        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=30, subordinate=30, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>
        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>
        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
        I/O ports at 2180 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>
        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
        I/O ports at 21a0 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>
        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        I/O ports at 21c0 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>
        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 20)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
        Memory at f0526400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0
        Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>
        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01)
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=32
        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0600000-00000000f06fffff
        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JDO (ICH10DO) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>
        Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) 4-port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 2210 [size=16]
        I/O ports at 2220 [size=16]
        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>
        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) 2-port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3035
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at 2280 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 22a0 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 2288 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 22a4 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 2230 [size=16]
        I/O ports at 2240 [size=16]
        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>
        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

07:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 21
        I/O ports at 1100 [size=32]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at f0600000 [disabled] [size=32K]
        Kernel driver in use: ne2k-pci
        Kernel modules: ne2k-pci

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We have dual boot OS. Other OS is Windows XP and sound work well there without any problems.
So please help us in installing Linux drivers.

Thanking you in advance,

Yours
Chinmay

----------


## dclark16

Just a quick note, i had a similar problem in that i couldnt get any sound from my system at all. I updated the Alsa Drivers from 1.0.20 to 1.0.22 and this solved everything. I'm using a Hp dv6 2112sa, but thought this may help anyone with a similar problem. they only problem left is when i plug headphones in the main speakers don't mute, but i can manage with out that for the time being.

----------


## Stoneyjohn

Thank a lot as a new beginner to ubuntu I mange to get everything working using alsactl and unmuting things. However cannot get my new settings to save and I have to reset them every time I switch on. Using the save sudo etc brings up the following
                    Home directory /home/john not ours.
I dont understand what this means? Please can any one help me?
                                John

----------


## JohnAnderson

Dear,
I don't know what my sound card is.
Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3802
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
	Memory at d4340000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
Could you tell me please?

----------


## gov cheese

My upgrade to Koala from Jaunty lost my sound like so many others.

These solutions worked only temporarily:

(after I added myself to the audio device group)

sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base
sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
sudo apt-get install alsa-base
sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
sudo alsa force-reload

The above restored my sound.  However, when I reboot, I again have no sound and have to go through the steps above to regain it.

Any suggestions on how to restore it permanently?

----------


## Axerated

Hi,

I am a new Ubuntu user, just got my old Laptop 
Model: Toshiba Satellite 2400 (PS240L-04UP5) 
installed with 9.10. But like others, I am having the same problem of No Sound previously I tried Fedora 11 no problem with the sound.
I tried looking up on alsa, but didnt manage to find anything there. 

I used the command aplay -l and the display was

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001
    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
    I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]
    I/O ports at 1880 [size=64]
    Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
    Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

The sound card on my Laptop was: Yamaha YMF753, 16bits Sound Blaster Pro

Anybody using the same model laptop? Can help?
Or is there a package with all the soundcard driver which we can installed?

Thank you
AR

----------


## zampes

> My upgrade to Koala from Jaunty lost my sound like so many others.
> 
> These solutions worked only temporarily:
> 
> (after I added myself to the audio device group)
> 
> sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base
> sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
> sudo apt-get install alsa-base
> ...


This is pretty much what happens to me too... My microphone in DV4 1220us HP was giving me hell; i got it to work but only works for 8 minutes or so after reboot. A reboot is necessary to get to work again...

----------


## FreyGrimrod

gnome-alsamixer checking audigy output jack solved it... perhaps should be included? I'm assuming with over 100 pages this has already been mentioned... first post on google should have known.... (card was fully recognized etc. just no sound previously)

----------


## vicious6969

Please help, I have total silence.

I have followed the guides, step by step.  I did get the sound working after much tinkering following your guide last week and it worked fine (albeit the sound was fairly quiet even on full).  I then upgraded Kubuntu and it lost the sound.  I have reinstalled Kubuntu 10.04 from scratch and formatted the machine and have tried to replicate every step I took last time but no sound whatsoever.  I've rebooted, tried the guide step by step, gone into alsa mixer and ensure nothing is muted but no joy, I just get silence.

I'm testing it by opening multimedia and clicking 'test' on the sound for each loaded driver.

I have a sony Vaio VPC-EB1E0E and an output of my config is:
aplay -l:
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: INTEL HDMI [INTEL HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


also: lspci -v:

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 9071
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        Memory at f6000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel



Please help me, I'm extremely frustrated!  I know this should work but can't think of what else to try... I couldn't get this to work in Fedora either.

I don't know whether to start to try Slackware, OpenSuse etc etc until I can find a distro that works...

Thanks

----------


## kakyoism

On HP dv3, 10.04, flash conflicts with other pulseaudio apps when they are both playing, e.g., playing Youtube video while playing mp3 on rhythmbox will cause both to loose sound.

----------


## charles_pty

Does this work for an ubuntu 10.04 virtual machine too? Please someone helps I can get any sound.

----------


## Vistz

This is amazing. Thank you very much.

----------


## vicious6969

I have produced a guide which fixes my sound problems.  Took a lot of working out but hope this helps anyone who is experiencing problems:

http://www.vampwarez.com/2010/05/lin...ems-guide.html

----------


## Garthhh

Gateway 7330gz notebook
1g ram
3.3gHz
10.04, I have to start from recovery, there is some problem with graphics , I run in low resolution mode, same problem in mint9
this is new to 10.04, wasn't a problem in 9.10
I'll fill in some more details, if it's relevant

no sound on any version I have tried 8.04 forward
no driver on the list for intel built in sound card
I ran through a bunch of this stuff
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules

apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-22-generic

I don't see the package in synaptic

----------


## Garthhh

I'm not exactly sure why
But I have sound in Mint9 distro
I was over on 10.04 rooting around & froze up so I went to mint just because...
& got a very loud alert, since every volume control was at 100% :Smile: 
I haven't run into any deal breakers yet & the info on Unbuntu seems to work on mint
I'm still running 9.10 on my Pentium III PC

----------


## kleei2

Thanks LordRaiden  :Capital Razz: 

Installed ATI's proprietary driver and its HD sound driver was randomly taking priority over my main soundcard at bootup

----------


## grege

> New to ubuntu
> .
> I need help with ubuntu 8.04. I don't have sound and I have follow this guide clear through the point of ALSA driver Compilation.  After going through general step 4 again I still don't have sound.
> 
> By the way, my sound card is a Yamaha DS-1 ( ymf724.) and it is recognized.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time! *
> *


Old post but for those searching

Activate the medibuntu repositories

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu

Then install package alsa-firmware

And reboot and your Yamaha DS-1 should now work.
Should work for Yamaha XG YMF740 as well.

BTW compiling drivers was probably not necessary, the firmware install was all I needed in 9.10

----------


## megalodon16

Hello!
Can anyone help me with my problem because i have tried everything i read on thousands of forums. 

I can't hear the music playing on my speakers, BUT i can hear the music playing in my headphones when i insert my headphones jack. 

I have tried configuring aslamixer, tried configuring the sound devices but nothing seems to work. i have also installed a lot of music players such as asla player, audacity and so on. i also tried configuring the aslamixer from the terminal but it did's work as well.

I must add that i have linux ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 i386 installed and windows xp home edition sp3. In windows, i have no problem playing any sound. (I am new to linux <2 days> but very experimented with windows <17 years>).

Before you all jump and say that i should read the forum before posting, please trust me that i have read thousands of forums the last 2 days trying to solve this problem but i haven't found anyone having the same problem. 
Thank you very much, and please excuse my english

----------


## dweaver30471

what is alsa-base

----------


## JDorfler

> Thanks LordRaiden 
> 
> Installed ATI's proprietary driver and its HD sound driver was randomly taking priority over my main soundcard at bootup


In your programs tray, left click on your speaker icon (If you are using a right handed mouse set up).  From there hit sound preferences.  From there go to your hardware tab.  From there click on your HDMI column.  Set it's profile to "Off".  Close out and you should be good.

----------


## grege

> Hello!
> Can anyone help me with my problem because i have tried everything i read on thousands of forums. 
> 
> I can't hear the music playing on my speakers, BUT i can hear the music playing in my headphones when i insert my headphones jack. 
> 
> I have tried configuring aslamixer, tried configuring the sound devices but nothing seems to work. i have also installed a lot of music players such as asla player, audacity and so on. i also tried configuring the aslamixer from the terminal but it did's work as well.
> 
> I must add that i have linux ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 i386 installed and windows xp home edition sp3. In windows, i have no problem playing any sound. (I am new to linux <2 days> but very experimented with windows <17 years>).
> 
> ...


My first guess is that your system has digital out selected, or simply the analog out is not selected.

Install Gnome-alsamixer, start it and go to preferences and ensure all channels are visible, then experiment. Muting digital out would be the first thing I would try.

----------


## Steven Edwards

I upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04 and lost my sound.  I tried updating via the ALSA script, the stable and development packages at alsa-project, and the instructions here.  (And here.)

Relevant info:



```
steven@Rand:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: VT1708B Analog [VT1708B Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/2
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: VT1708B Digital [VT1708B Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

steven@Rand:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0)
00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)
00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]
00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller
00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge
00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control
00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]
01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

steven@Rand:~$ cat /proc/asound/version 
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.1.
Compiled on Apr 29 2010 for kernel 2.6.32-22-generic (SMP).
```

 alsa-info results are at: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=06...15832b42ec75a7

All help will be appreciated.  :Smile: 

Thanks,

Steven

----------


## megalodon16

i tried with gnome alsamixer but it didn't work.
i also observed that: 

- if i put the laptop's speaker near my ear, i can barely hear music (very very low volume), when the headphones are not connected.

- if i disable the output, i can't hear music at all. (not in the headphones, not in the speakers).

- in output menu, it is selected: "analog output.", and that's how i can hear through the headphones, and very low in the speakers. If i select "analog headphones",i can't hear music in the headphones, i can only hear low volume music in the speakers.
thank you

----------


## Yehudah

I have much the same problems you have.  I've done everything requested in the thread.

I have turned off the ATI HDMI output, and made everything was unmuted (after installing alsa-firmware).  And that worked.  The only problem is that when I reboot, it's as if I never made the change.

Frustrating.

----------


## grege

> i tried with gnome alsamixer but it didn't work.
> i also observed that: 
> 
> - if i put the laptop's speaker near my ear, i can barely hear music (very very low volume), when the headphones are not connected.
> 
> - if i disable the output, i can't hear music at all. (not in the headphones, not in the speakers).
> 
> - in output menu, it is selected: "analog output.", and that's how i can hear through the headphones, and very low in the speakers. If i select "analog headphones",i can't hear music in the headphones, i can only hear low volume music in the speakers.
> thank you


Do you have PCM turned all the way up?

----------


## Steven Edwards

> I have much the same problems you have.  I've done everything requested in the thread.
> 
> I have turned off the ATI HDMI output, and made everything was unmuted (after installing alsa-firmware).  And that worked.  The only problem is that when I reboot, it's as if I never made the change.
> 
> Frustrating.


 Have you tried alsactl store?

----------


## vagabundo

There seems to ben a awful lot of sound issues related to the upgrade to 10.04. 

My realtek onboard isn't detected by the gnome audio control, but ALSA can see it, I'm not sure what to do with that.

Any advice

Is there going to be an upgrade to fix the Realtek sound issue pushed out soon?

----------


## Yehudah

> Have you tried alsactl store?


Not that I know of, What is it?

----------


## Steven Edwards

> Not that I know of, What is it?


 Per this:




> Do this step to ensure that your alsamixer settings are reloaded with each boot. First make sure you have your settings just the way you like them in alsamixer. Then do sudo alsactl store 0 or if this is your nth sound card (where n is the number of soundcards in your computer) replace 0 with n-1. Many thanks to xpix for trying this out.

----------


## Yehudah

> Per this:


K, did that, rebooting, I'll let you know if it fixed it. 

Thx

----------


## Yehudah

> K, did that, rebooting, I'll let you know if it fixed it. 
> 
> Thx


gah.  Nope.  Still didn't save the settings.

----------


## grege

> gah.  Nope.  Still didn't save the settings.


The card number is not usually needed, I think. So a simpler approach .....

sudo alsactl store


If that does not work you may need a "alsactl restore" in your start up scripts, but try the above first.

----------


## SaintHak

I have no sound. I am new to linux. this is what i get when i run aplay-1
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 0: CA0110 Analog [CA0110 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 1: CA0110 Digital [CA0110 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

I only have one physical sound card plugged in my system. it is a creative sound blaster live 24 bit. i am running the latest version of ubuntu 10.4. i've tried the fix by 'nullhead' on "*How-To: Creative X-Fi"* but i could not finish the installation because of the error message "x config" could not be found. I also read the post from 'lordraiden' but to no avai. When I play a .mp3 no sound, when i play an .avi file i get no sound although i can see some of the picture the movie never plays. When I physically remove my sound card from my system .mp3 files play with no sound and .avi files play but with no sound. help. I have a fresh install of ubuntu 10.4

----------


## bcatt

I hope this has not already been covered somewhere. I've searched and searched but can't find anything on this problem (probably using the wrong search terms, knowing me). For some reason, my subwoofer routes to my center speaker (5.1 surround), all other channels route properly (including center).

aplay -l output:



> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


Not sure what information to provide aside from that. I have checked the alsamixer settings and changed the default channels in the pulse audio file from 2 to 6.

Also, it would be nice to know if I can improve my audio by switching somehow to the digital audio my card seems to be capable of. So far my sound has only worked when I have "Analog Surround 5.1 Output" selected under the hardware tab in the sound preferences, all other options break my audio.

Thanks in advance for any help!

----------


## megalodon16

> Do you have PCM turned all the way up?


yes, i tried putting it all the way up, and still didn;t work.
i also tried with alsa-firmware but still didn't work.  :Sad:

----------


## grege

> yes, i tried putting it all the way up, and still didn;t work.
> i also tried with alsa-firmware but still didn't work.


From Synaptic install the Pulse Audio apps, in particular the PulseAudio Device Chooser. Run it from Sound and Video menu and an icon will appear near the clock (looks like a headphone plug). Click on it and select configure local sound server. Last tab is Simultaneous Output and select "Add virtual output device for simultaneous output on all local sound cards".

Also play with the PulseAudio Volume Control, in particular the profile selected in the hardware tab.

If that does not help then .....

1. What is the notebook that you have?

2. You could try a Ubuntu 10.04 Live CD, and if it works start again.

3. You  could also try a KDE based distro (Kubuntu) as KDE does not use PulseAudio but works directly with ALSA via it's own audio framework - Phonon.

----------


## bcatt

I ended up solving my routing problem (LFE speaker routing to center, and crackling) by adding myself to the "pulse" and "pulse-access" groups. Audio sounds perfect now.

----------


## megalodon16

> From Synaptic install the Pulse Audio apps, in particular the PulseAudio Device Chooser. Run it from Sound and Video menu and an icon will appear near the clock (looks like a headphone plug). Click on it and select configure local sound server. Last tab is Simultaneous Output and select "Add virtual output device for simultaneous output on all local sound cards".


thanks for replying. i tried with pulseaudio device chooser, but didn't work. I also tried configuring a little and "playing" with the options i have in pulseaudio but didn't resolve the problem. I realy think that this is my laptop's fault because i can see that Pulse audio has a lot of options here, and if none of them worked, i don't think that there could be something else that can fix my problem. 

I think i will finally try a different version of linux. (that's too bad because i really started enjoying this one.)(can you tell me one that close to unr, without desktop?  :Smile:  thx)

1) i have a evolio smartpad s21 notebook. it is not that good but i can easily do what i have to do.  :Smile: .

2) could this problem be because i have installed linux with the headphones connected? (i do not recall to do that but i think that they may have been connected and linux has automaticaly selected the output mode.)

----------


## grege

@megalodon16

Having the headphones plugged in is a possibility for the cause of your problems, although I would think the installer would set the sound in a generic way ignoring the headphones. It is worth trying a complete reinstall without headphones, you have nothing to lose at this point.

There are too many netbook OS options to list. There is a KDE based version of Ubuntu for netbooks with a plasma interface.
https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook

There is MeeGo http://meego.com/ but it is very new and may be hard work, although it should work with your netbook as it is a basic Atom design.

Fedora, Debian, Suse etc etc all have netbook remixes.

I think I would try a clean install of 10.04 UNR without the headphones and then do all the updates and see what happens. I know this is a very "Windows" approach, but you have tried hard to fix it and there comes a time when you have to move on.

I have an EeePC 900 and a Dell Inspiron 11z and both work with UNR and both have fully functional sound, web cams and Skype.

----------


## megalodon16

Thank you all for your help. I have re-installed linux, this time Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, without headphones plugged, and all works great.  :Smile:

----------


## Yehudah

I've followed this thread, and many others had have some of the same problems with my Dell Studio 1536:

-Sound settings not being persistent
-No ATI drivers (once installed, upon reboot I have to default)
-Blackberry not being able to be mounted (but is seen in lsusb)
-No shut down; it goes into the shutdown routine and then stays turned on.

This was a clean install, but heh, I could have noobed it up.  I'm at a point where I think I need a clean install.

Is Ubuntu 10.4 LTS for me?  Is there another distribution that is stronger in these departments?

Please?

----------


## grege

> I've followed this thread, and many others had have some of the same problems with my Dell Studio 1536:
> 
> -Sound settings not being persistent
> -No ATI drivers (once installed, upon reboot I have to default)
> -Blackberry not being able to be mounted (but is seen in lsusb)
> -No shut down; it goes into the shutdown routine and then stays turned on.
> 
> This was a clean install, but heh, I could have noobed it up.  I'm at a point where I think I need a clean install.
> 
> ...


I have no knowledge of your notebook, except to say that Dell supply a custom Ubuntu 8.04 image. There may be an update as well. Look on the Dell Linux web site.

----------


## steve_steve

I would pay $100 for a Grand Unified Audio Control Panel.  One that shows all the soundcards, controls Pulse, ALSA, Jack, Gnome (et al), un-mutes them, is reasonably easy to comprehend, and saves the settings through a reboot.

Audio is the main reason I still have a copy of Windows on this box.  It drives me nuts in Ubuntu. :Guitar:

----------


## NachoKB

Guys, I've been having a problem since last Friday on a Lucid machine.

I've got a Creative CA0106 (I think it is an Audigy 2 SE or something like that). It was working perfectly until last Friday, when suddenly I couldn't hear any kind of sound coming out of it.

At first I thought it was some volume setting, and tried everything to no avail. pavumeter even shows volume levels moving (but nothing is heard).

Sound was not playing either through PA or alsa (via aplay or MythTV).

Today I remembered that I had a crappy integrated ICH9 Intel HD Audio. Tried that and it works beautifully. Of course its quality is far worse than the CA0106 so I gotta get this fixed somehow.

I tried following the guide at [1], and sure enough, everything was seemingly OK -- hardware was being detected, module is installed and loaded... at first I suspected it was a kernel update, and I tried booting up the old kernel (I have only two) and the problem persisted.

Any suggestion as to what may be wrong, what else could I try will be extremely welcome.

Cheers,

nachokb

[1] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449

----------


## fnokke

SOLVED:
Finally I found this post
http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-al...ed-issues.html
stating that in fact blender is incompatible with pulseaudio :Sad: . So I went about and uninstalled pulseaudio and voila finally everything works.  It seems to me after reading about this that the merits of pulseaudio are a lot fewer than the problems it is causing linux users and I do not understand why it is included per default in ubuntu.

Hi,

I have a problem driving me nuts in 10.04 (32 bit). I have used Blender VSE to edit some video clips together with some music and pictures and everything seemed to work, until I tried to render the thing with sound (multiplex enabled in Blender). I get some error about "Can't find a valid audio device". 

Sound had been working fine until then (or at least so I thought). I have tried various upgrades to ALSA (including installing the latest drivers ...), but it has not solved the problem. Blender seems to have had a known problem in that it sometimes does not play sound and a solution a found working for a while was using "export SDL_AUDIODRIVER=pulse" (ALSA is default I believe), but now that isn't working either. 

I think that the above solution for sound in Blender (did not help for the rendering problem though) stopped working when I tried to follow some of the troubleshooting guides for sound in ubuntu and ended up with the digital stereo duplex instead of the analog duplex (in sound/hardware settings). This led me to believe that the whole Blender problem has something to do with that there are two audio devices

> aplay -l 
 **** Lista över PLAYBACK hårdvaruenheter ****
 kort 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], enhet 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
   Underordnade enheter: 0/1
   Underordnad enhet nr. 0: subdevice #0
 kort 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], enhet 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]
   Underordnade enheter: 1/1
   Underordnad enhet nr. 0: subdevice #0

Sound plays fine when I play music from firefox for instance. I have not found in other error message from Blender on nothing from dmesg. Any other suggestions on how to debug this sound issue further?

Thanks,

Fnokke

----------


## undrline

I spent hours and hours digging through this thread, and other random ones, where everything succeeds.  I have an *onboard* *Intel ICH6*.  Its details are located at: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.p...x:Vendor-Intel  (btw, the part of about going and finding your chipset from a dropdown and the green text is a broken link.  I think it should point here, instead: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main).

My resolution ended up being, in the sound preferences, to change the Connector under Output from "Analog Output/Amplifier" to "Analog Mono Output/Amplifier" (No Amplifier works too).

I didn't find this advice anywhere.  I was going to give up, and was poking around, and saw the mono options.  Since onboard speakers are mono, I gave these choices a try.  So, hopefully, this helps someone else.  I appreciate this sticky; maybe there should be some information about how to find the appropriate sound settings in the guide ... somewhere in the beginning, around where you should check that your volume is up and your mute is off  :Smile:

----------


## FerrySabb

Hello,

I have an HP Pavillion d4990y.  I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 from Windows 7 and for days I have been trying to troubleshoot but love it.  But, the sound isn't working.  When I reboot, you can hear something but when I played videos on the computer or online, nothing.  So, I started your tutorial.  I get to step 2, I find 2 audio device.  So I continue on step 3, I found that only one soundcard matches (Creative Labs) and the other doesn't.  Which one should I go with?  

In the meantime, I went on ahead and tried step 4 and this is what it says  *FATAL: Module snd_ not found.*  What could it be?  


Thank you so much for the help.

----------


## leobin1989

*No sound internal speaker Msi M6276* 			 			 		   		 		 		I'm just a  newbie 
After I install ubuntu, everything goes alright except sound.
I have sound when I plug in the head-phone(sound for headphone)
But I cannot find how to play sound for internal speakers(1subwoofer + 2 speakers)
I've tried aslamixer, pulse audio and some other ways but no thing to play sound for internal speakers
This is my device's information 

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio  Controller (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 6740
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30
    Memory at fdef8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
    Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

----------


## hillhopper

:Popcorn:   I just fived the lack of sound on my Hardy system on my Compaq (Asus) A8N-LA-PB motherboard running a Conexant generic 56k hsf modem.  The mainboard has HDA and the modem driver interferes with the sound driver.  On the Linuxant website, is a link to downloading alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.23.0_all.deb

Now with both the generic Dell Conexant driver and the linuxant alsa driver, both the modem and the sound are working. :Guitar:  :LOL:  :Wave:

----------


## lkjoel

I was able to fix ALSA once, but then I broke it changing some configuration to make the sound in Flash work.
I switched to OSS, and then it worked.
Is it possible to make ALSA apps work with OSS?

----------


## jkoth05

I am at a loss with this.  I have tried the instructions from this guide to no avail.  


james@james-laptop:~$ lspci
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Memory Controller (rev a3)
00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 LPC Bridge (rev a3)
00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SMBus (rev a1)
00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SMU (rev a1)
00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a3)
00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a3)
00:06.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Ethernet (rev a3)
00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI bridge (rev a1)
00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP65 IDE (rev a1)
00:0a.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SATA Controller (rev a3)
00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 045b (rev a1)
00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)
00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)
00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)
07:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)
07:05.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
07:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)
07:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)
07:05.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev ff)
james@james-laptop:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...

----------


## cmh8133

I did the alsa purge and re-install. Didn't work.
I remembered that I had pulse installed. I purged those and rm -rf /.pulse then just to be sure I touch .pulse and chmod 000 .pulse 

BUT my soundcard was gone again (aplay -l) so I purged re-installed rebooted and sound was back!!

tanx
cmH :Guitar:

----------


## vagabundo

I'm having issues with my realtek card: Alsamixer can see it but pulseaudo only shows the internal speaker on the hardware tab - and all sound comes through that speaker.

I've updated my Alsa using the alsa script. I'm not sure what to do right now.



```
aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

EDIT:

Okay some weirdness. I've been messing about with alsamixer and it seems that if I mute the Front then the internal speak shuts off. but the Master, PCM, Front and Aux don't seem to do anything. Could the channels be messed up opr something?


FIXED:

I needed to edit the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf

With 

options snd-hda-intel model=hp

got some extra options in alsa mixer and sound suddenly started working!!

----------


## bendemben

Thanks, very good help   :Wave:

----------


## kakyoism

On lucid, everything was fine till today.

I have no device conflict. This is a sound quality problem.

Suddenly all my music and videos sound like there is some kind of aliasing
at high frequency band, e.g., a constant sharp ring is heard very clearly.

Could this be a codec problem or audio rending of the sound services?

----------


## kakyoism

Correction: The aliasing only happens with 5.1 speaker setup.
Using any other speaker setup through Preference => Sound would just create crystal clear sound as usual. So stereo, 4.0, 4.1, 7.1 etc. are just fine.

Only the "Analog Surround 5.1 output ***" are screwed up.

----------


## Garthhh

this machine was a dualboot with mint9, in mint the sound  works, with no changes.  I'm trying to figure out what setting, plug in or other issue is different.

I started at the top & alsamixer knows about the sound card
┌───────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.22 ──────────────────────────────┐
│ Card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4                             F1:  Help               │
│ Chip: Conexant Cx20468-31                            F2:  System information │
│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All             F6:  Select sound card  │
│ Item: Master [dB gain: 0.00, 0.00]                   Esc: Exit               │
│                                                                              │
│     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐                        │
│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                        >
│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                        >
│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                        >
│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                        >
│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                        >
│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                        >
│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                        >
│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ┌──┐     ┌──┐      │
│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │MM│     │OO│     │MM│     │MM│     │MM│      │
│     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘      │
│   100<>100 100<>100 100<>100   0<>0   100<>100    0                          │
│  < Master >Headphon   PCM      Line      CD      Mic    Mic Boos  S/PDIF     │
└─────────────────────────────────────────────────  ─────────────────────────────┘

when I check the driver is not supported by the alsa project.
continuing on I get to the section below
*

Adding the current user to the  audio group*

A very common cause for a user to not have sound is not having his/her  username in the /etc/group.

Thanks to *rustybutt* for this simple check.

 	Code:
 	grep 'audio' /etc/group 
You should see a line similar to  	Code:
 	audio :Mad: :29: 
 followed by a username i.e. if the username is "ubuntu" then you  should see  	Code:
 	audio :Mad: :29:ubuntu 
. If you see something else i.e.  	Code:
 	audio :Mad: :29:root 
 you should add your username to the file by doing  	Code:
 	 sudo nano /etc/group 
. Now find the line that looks like  	Code:
 	audio :Mad: :29:root 
 and change it to  	Code:
 	audio :Mad: :29:root:moocow 
 only replacing moocow with your real username.

Hit CTRL + 0 to save, then CTRL + X to exit. That's the end of that  :Very Happy: 

& get this
garthh@dhcppc2:~$ grep 'audio' /etc/group
audio :Mad: :29 :Razz: ulse

I'm not sure what to do next?
should I be configuring Pulse audio & where would I find it
nothing I can find is muted

----------


## cg1957tx

My head is spinning. I've read and read until my eyes are crossed. I am a total nube when it come to Linux. The more I read the more confused I get. I have several boxes I want to load up with Linux and give as gifts to friends and family. They are IBM Intellisation M Pro model 6219-23u. I've loaded Ubuntu 10.04 but can not get sound. I need the "Linux/Ubuntu for BIG Dummies" version help. I've tried removing and reinstalling several times but no luck. I've tried ALSA and Pulse but can never get sound out. Have checked volume and mixer settings to be sure nothing is muted. 

Here is what I have. 

 grep "audio" /etc/group
audio:29:craig

lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7205 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
00:00.1 Class ff00: Intel Corporation E7505/E7205 Series RAS Controller (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7505/E7205 PCI-to-AGP Bridge (rev 03)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18GL [Quadro4 580 XGL] (rev a2)
02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5702X Gigabit Ethernet (rev 02)

lsusb
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

cat /proc/asound/cards
 0 [I82801DBICH4   ]: ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
                      Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with ALC202 at irq 17

cat /proc/asound/cards
 0 [I82801DBICH4   ]: ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
   Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with ALC202 at irq 17

cat /proc/asound/modules
  0 snd_intel8x0

aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
ALSA lib conf.c:1645 snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:3:1:Unexpected char
ALSA lib conf.c:3425 nd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it
ALSA lib conf.c:3286 snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument
ALSA lib conf.c:3671 snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration
aplay: device_list:232: control open (0): Invalid argument

arecord -l
**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
ALSA lib conf.c:1645 snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:3:1:Unexpected char
ALSA lib conf.c:3425 snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it
ALSA lib conf.c:3286 snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument
ALSA lib conf.c:3671 snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration
arecord: device_list:232: control open (0): Invalid argument

Thanks
"The BIG Dummy" Craig

----------


## murphycc

Thank you SO much for this post. I recently installed Kubuntu 10.04 on my Thinkpad T42 laptop, and I thought the sound was dead. But I tried PC-Doctor which said the audio codec was working. I even updated the BIOS.

But alsamixer is what solved the problem for me. Why the heck would my master sound be disabled by default after installing Ubuntu? Needless to say, it all works now after I un-muted the master volume.

Thanks again!

-Chris

----------


## Elango Mani

Does re installing sound packages will solve microphone problems ??? my micro phone is not working but speakers are working fine . i am using ubuntu 10.4 desktop version in hp mini 210. Can some one help me ??

----------


## ronbo191

I am a new user of Linux. I installed Mint 9 in my Toshiba laptop and it is a nice OS to use. However, I have been trying for 1 month to get the sound to work. The laptop is a dual boot with Windows 7 and Mint 9. The sound works fine in Windows but nothing at all in Linux. I see there are 180 pages here with sound problems. Is there a way to narrow it down? The Laptop is a Toshiba P105-S6024. The audio is a Conexant Cx20551  Intel ICH7-M if that is any help. I am new to this Linux stuff and most of what I read so far is Greek to me. I want to learn how to use it but a laptop with no sound is no fun at all. I am at wits end trying to get the sound to work. I am even considering paying someone to come into the laptop with a program such as teamviewer and getting the sound to work for me..

----------


## haran_hockey

I've got problems on 10.04. Mic works and sound works, but when listening to any sound (music, youtube etc), when the base comes on (or like any beats), it produces a static like sound. My laptop speakers do not sound like this so I'm not sure what the problem is. I downloaded the also mixer but everything I tried wouldn't fix the problem.

EDIT: Reducing PCM to around 75% fixed my problem.

----------


## definiteform

I had perfect sound when I installed 10.04 (ICE1724 card here, M-Audio 192), but last night I ran Janitor and now my sound doesn't work. I would like to note that I use SPDIF, but that is the least of my worries right now.

http://www.weownu.com/Screenshot.png

I followed the guide to the "t" and I had to rebuild from the alsa source. The card is found, but it does not show up at all in the sound options in Ubuntu.

I've tried other options as well. I set the snd-ice1724 module to load on boot, set my alsamixer setup as default..

I do not want to blow up my install just to get sound back, but my six hours of trying to get this fixed, I just may, lest a wonderful soul comes to my aid.

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## lamb123

> I spent hours and hours digging through this thread, and other random ones, where everything succeeds.  I have an *onboard* *Intel ICH6*.  Its details are located at: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.p...x:Vendor-Intel  (btw, the part of about going and finding your chipset from a dropdown and the green text is a broken link.  I think it should point here, instead: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main).
> 
> My resolution ended up being, in the sound preferences, to change the Connector under Output from "Analog Output/Amplifier" to "Analog Mono Output/Amplifier" (No Amplifier works too).
> 
> I didn't find this advice anywhere.  I was going to give up, and was poking around, and saw the mono options.  Since onboard speakers are mono, I gave these choices a try.  So, hopefully, this helps someone else.  I appreciate this sticky; maybe there should be some information about how to find the appropriate sound settings in the guide ... somewhere in the beginning, around where you should check that your volume is up and your mute is off


first, thanks so much for this, had EXACT same problem/same specs etc and got sound this way.

But this generated a new problem, output is too loud, i can even hear sound when volume is at 0% or muted (very very quitly tho). but even when i slide the sound slider just a little bit to the right it goes very loud immediately.

thoughts ?

----------


## undrline

> first, thanks so much for this, had EXACT same problem/same specs etc and got sound this way.
> 
> But this generated a new problem, output is too loud, i can even hear sound when volume is at 0% or muted (very very quitly tho). but even when i slide the sound slider just a little bit to the right it goes very loud immediately.
> 
> thoughts ?


Yay!  That makes it all worth it.  Sorry I can't help with the fact that you still hear sound when it's muted ... I can only make a couple of suggestions.  I'm assuming you did it with the "no amplifier" option, and that whatever application your using to play sound isn't overriding the system sound settings with its own.  A lot of what I read would ask you to double-check by plugging in speakers or a headset, though I don't know where that would get you (other than possibly being able to add another layer of control).  Another thing you should check under the sound options are the Sound Effects and the Applications tabs.  They have their own independent volumes.  Since you said you had the same specs, on mine, the Applications is turned all the way up, and the Sound Effects is somewhere a little lower than the middle (mine is using the Amplifier option on the output, though).  Best of luck!

----------


## agsw2119@gmail.com

i cant find any sound drivers in my ubuntu 10.1

----------


## Linuxforall

All my issues went away when I removed Ubuntu and installed Kubuntu, arts and phonon does the job, no pulse, no cracking, excellent sound and KDE rocks now with latest added via Kubuntu PPA.

----------


## hugejames

really helpful info , thanks for sharing.

----------


## lamb123

> Yay!  That makes it all worth it.  Sorry I can't help with the fact that you still hear sound when it's muted ... I can only make a couple of suggestions.  I'm assuming you did it with the "no amplifier" option, and that whatever application your using to play sound isn't overriding the system sound settings with its own.  A lot of what I read would ask you to double-check by plugging in speakers or a headset, though I don't know where that would get you (other than possibly being able to add another layer of control).  Another thing you should check under the sound options are the Sound Effects and the Applications tabs.  They have their own independent volumes.  Since you said you had the same specs, on mine, the Applications is turned all the way up, and the Sound Effects is somewhere a little lower than the middle (mine is using the Amplifier option on the output, though).  Best of luck!


okay i dropped linux for a while but tried again today and reinstalled it. maybe i screwed something up by myself when i first tried to fix sound issues. Anyway, the sound is still not correct. I dont hear sound when its muted anymore but volume range is still like 0-15% instead of normal 0-100%. Like when volume is at 7% it is as loud as 50% would be normally.

----------


## Kixtosh

@lamb123: I'm not sure what type of machine you are using, but sometimes, installing a different flavour of Ubuntu can solve some issues (as the post by Linuxforall, above, indicates). I had an old Dell that was giving me problems with audio with Ubuntu 9.04, but just installing Xubuntu made a difference, and Puppy Linux worked flawlessly.

In your case, if you are having issues with 10.04, using command line recommendations when you are not familiar with how Linux operates can break things that didn't need fixing, especially since it's not always easy, as a new user, to keep track of the changes made and undo any that have been tried without success. Why not then try a different Ubuntu, like Xubuntu, or even Puppy Linux (the newest version, LuPu, is based on Lucid Lynx), and see if that solves anything for your system? You can even try Puppy without changing anything at all in your current install, since it works from a bootable CD drive and installs itself only in RAM, not on the HDD.

Best of luck!

----------


## Linuxforall

The reason Kubuntu works is because of lack of PULSE, this removes the noise I get with Ubuntu and everything works fine, Pulse can be removed from Ubuntu and esound or OSS can be installed but that creates issues with many of the apps installed in Ubuntu, no such problems when you switch to pulse less KDE.

----------


## swaprava

I'm using ubuntu 10.04 from the time it was released and had no problems so far with the sound. However, after my last updates installation (I didn't carefully look what were upgraded exactly, since I was so confident it will work), the sound stopped completely. This is something I never expected, since the other partition, which had windows, is working properly with the sound. I read this thread and meticulously followed the instructions without any luck. Now I can even load the snd-via82xx module using modprobe, however, sound is not coming anyway. The alsamixer command is giving the following output, see this screenshot, which is very unusual. I remember I used to see the multiple graphic equalizer in this part after typing alsamixer on the terminal. Can anybody let me know what is happening on this part. If anybody faces the same problem can you please share your experience?

----------


## pcreed

> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 from the time it was released and had no problems so far with the sound. However, after my last updates installation (I didn't carefully look what were upgraded exactly, since I was so confident it will work), the sound stopped completely. This is something I never expected, since the other partition, which had windows, is working properly with the sound. I read this thread and meticulously followed the instructions without any luck. Now I can even load the snd-via82xx module using modprobe, however, sound is not coming anyway. The alsamixer command is giving the following output, see this screenshot, which is very unusual. I remember I used to see the multiple graphic equalizer in this part after typing alsamixer on the terminal. Can anybody let me know what is happening on this part. If anybody faces the same problem can you please share your experience?


Exact same problem here. The details of the updates I made this morning, just before the sound stopped working, are below.


2010-07-26 08:33:00 startup archives unpack
2010-07-26 08:33:03 upgrade base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:03 status half-configured base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20
2010-07-26 08:33:03 status unpacked base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20
2010-07-26 08:33:03 status half-installed base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20
2010-07-26 08:33:03 status triggers-pending install-info 4.13a.dfsg.1-5ubuntu1
2010-07-26 08:33:03 status half-installed base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20
2010-07-26 08:33:03 status triggers-pending man-db 2.5.7-2
2010-07-26 08:33:03 status half-installed base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20
2010-07-26 08:33:05 status half-installed base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20
2010-07-26 08:33:05 status unpacked base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:05 status unpacked base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:05 trigproc install-info 4.13a.dfsg.1-5ubuntu1 4.13a.dfsg.1-5ubuntu1
2010-07-26 08:33:05 status half-configured install-info 4.13a.dfsg.1-5ubuntu1
2010-07-26 08:33:07 status installed install-info 4.13a.dfsg.1-5ubuntu1
2010-07-26 08:33:07 trigproc man-db 2.5.7-2 2.5.7-2
2010-07-26 08:33:07 status half-configured man-db 2.5.7-2
2010-07-26 08:33:08 status installed man-db 2.5.7-2
2010-07-26 08:33:09 startup packages configure
2010-07-26 08:33:09 configure base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:09 status unpacked base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:09 status unpacked base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:09 status unpacked base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:09 status unpacked base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:09 status unpacked base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:09 status unpacked base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:09 status unpacked base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:09 status unpacked base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:09 status half-configured base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:09 status installed base-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1
2010-07-26 08:33:09 startup archives unpack
2010-07-26 08:33:10 upgrade chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:10 status half-configured chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:10 status unpacked chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:10 status half-installed chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:11 status half-installed chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:11 status unpacked chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:11 status unpacked chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:11 upgrade chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:11 status half-configured chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:11 status unpacked chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:11 status half-installed chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:13 status triggers-pending hicolor-icon-theme 0.11-1
2010-07-26 08:33:13 status half-installed chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:13 status triggers-pending man-db 2.5.7-2
2010-07-26 08:33:13 status half-installed chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:14 status half-installed chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:14 status unpacked chromium-browser 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:14 status unpacked chromium-browser 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:33:14 upgrade google-chrome-unstable 6.0.466.0-r52279 6.0.472.0-r53024
2010-07-26 08:33:14 status half-configured google-chrome-unstable 6.0.466.0-r52279
2010-07-26 08:33:15 status unpacked google-chrome-unstable 6.0.466.0-r52279
2010-07-26 08:33:15 status half-installed google-chrome-unstable 6.0.466.0-r52279
2010-07-26 08:33:15 status half-installed google-chrome-unstable 6.0.466.0-r52279
2010-07-26 08:33:18 status half-installed google-chrome-unstable 6.0.466.0-r52279
2010-07-26 08:33:19 status unpacked google-chrome-unstable 6.0.472.0-r53024
2010-07-26 08:33:19 status unpacked google-chrome-unstable 6.0.472.0-r53024
2010-07-26 08:33:19 install linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic <none> 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:19 status half-installed linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:30 status unpacked linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:30 status unpacked linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:30 upgrade apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:30 status half-configured apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:30 status unpacked apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:30 status half-installed apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:30 status half-installed apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:32 status half-installed apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:32 status unpacked apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:32 status unpacked apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:32 trigproc hicolor-icon-theme 0.11-1 0.11-1
2010-07-26 08:33:32 status half-configured hicolor-icon-theme 0.11-1
2010-07-26 08:33:36 status installed hicolor-icon-theme 0.11-1
2010-07-26 08:33:36 trigproc man-db 2.5.7-2 2.5.7-2
2010-07-26 08:33:36 status half-configured man-db 2.5.7-2
2010-07-26 08:33:38 status installed man-db 2.5.7-2
2010-07-26 08:33:39 startup packages configure
2010-07-26 08:33:39 configure apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:39 status unpacked apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:39 status unpacked apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:39 status unpacked apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:39 status unpacked apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:39 status unpacked apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:39 status half-configured apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:39 status installed apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:39 status triggers-pending libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-26 08:33:39 trigproc libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-26 08:33:39 status half-configured libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-26 08:33:40 status installed libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-26 08:33:40 startup archives unpack
2010-07-26 08:33:41 upgrade apt-utils 0.7.25.3ubuntu9 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:41 status half-configured apt-utils 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:41 status unpacked apt-utils 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:41 status half-installed apt-utils 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:41 status triggers-pending man-db 2.5.7-2
2010-07-26 08:33:41 status half-installed apt-utils 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:42 status half-installed apt-utils 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:43 status unpacked apt-utils 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:43 status unpacked apt-utils 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:43 upgrade ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1 0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:33:43 status half-configured ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1
2010-07-26 08:33:43 status unpacked ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1
2010-07-26 08:33:43 status half-installed ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1
2010-07-26 08:33:43 status half-installed ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1
2010-07-26 08:33:44 status half-installed ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1
2010-07-26 08:33:44 status unpacked ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:33:44 status unpacked ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:33:44 upgrade apt-transport-https 0.7.25.3ubuntu9 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:44 status half-configured apt-transport-https 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:44 status unpacked apt-transport-https 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:44 status half-installed apt-transport-https 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:44 status half-installed apt-transport-https 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
2010-07-26 08:33:45 status unpacked apt-transport-https 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:45 status unpacked apt-transport-https 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:33:45 upgrade linux-generic 2.6.32.23.24 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:33:45 status half-configured linux-generic 2.6.32.23.24
2010-07-26 08:33:45 status unpacked linux-generic 2.6.32.23.24
2010-07-26 08:33:45 status half-installed linux-generic 2.6.32.23.24
2010-07-26 08:33:45 status half-installed linux-generic 2.6.32.23.24
2010-07-26 08:33:46 status unpacked linux-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:33:46 status unpacked linux-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:33:46 upgrade linux-image-generic 2.6.32.23.24 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:33:46 status half-configured linux-image-generic 2.6.32.23.24
2010-07-26 08:33:46 status unpacked linux-image-generic 2.6.32.23.24
2010-07-26 08:33:46 status half-installed linux-image-generic 2.6.32.23.24
2010-07-26 08:33:46 status half-installed linux-image-generic 2.6.32.23.24
2010-07-26 08:33:46 status unpacked linux-image-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:33:46 status unpacked linux-image-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:33:47 install linux-headers-2.6.32-24 <none> 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:47 status half-installed linux-headers-2.6.32-24 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:50 status unpacked linux-headers-2.6.32-24 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:51 status unpacked linux-headers-2.6.32-24 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:51 install linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic <none> 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:51 status half-installed linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:52 status unpacked linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:52 status unpacked linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:52 upgrade linux-headers-generic 2.6.32.23.24 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:33:52 status half-configured linux-headers-generic 2.6.32.23.24
2010-07-26 08:33:53 status unpacked linux-headers-generic 2.6.32.23.24
2010-07-26 08:33:53 status half-installed linux-headers-generic 2.6.32.23.24
2010-07-26 08:33:53 status half-installed linux-headers-generic 2.6.32.23.24
2010-07-26 08:33:53 status unpacked linux-headers-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:33:53 status unpacked linux-headers-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:33:53 upgrade linux-libc-dev 2.6.32-23.37 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:53 status half-configured linux-libc-dev 2.6.32-23.37
2010-07-26 08:33:53 status unpacked linux-libc-dev 2.6.32-23.37
2010-07-26 08:33:54 status half-installed linux-libc-dev 2.6.32-23.37
2010-07-26 08:33:55 status half-installed linux-libc-dev 2.6.32-23.37
2010-07-26 08:33:55 status unpacked linux-libc-dev 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:55 status unpacked linux-libc-dev 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:55 upgrade sreadahead 1:0.100.0-4.1 1:0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:33:55 status half-configured sreadahead 1:0.100.0-4.1
2010-07-26 08:33:55 status unpacked sreadahead 1:0.100.0-4.1
2010-07-26 08:33:55 status half-installed sreadahead 1:0.100.0-4.1
2010-07-26 08:33:56 status half-installed sreadahead 1:0.100.0-4.1
2010-07-26 08:33:56 status unpacked sreadahead 1:0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:33:56 status unpacked sreadahead 1:0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:33:56 trigproc man-db 2.5.7-2 2.5.7-2
2010-07-26 08:33:56 status half-configured man-db 2.5.7-2
2010-07-26 08:33:57 status installed man-db 2.5.7-2
2010-07-26 08:33:58 startup packages configure
2010-07-26 08:33:58 configure google-chrome-unstable 6.0.472.0-r53024 6.0.472.0-r53024
2010-07-26 08:33:58 status unpacked google-chrome-unstable 6.0.472.0-r53024
2010-07-26 08:33:58 status half-configured google-chrome-unstable 6.0.472.0-r53024
2010-07-26 08:33:59 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/x-www-browser x-www-browser /usr/bin/google-chrome 120
2010-07-26 08:33:59 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/gnome-www-browser gnome-www-browser /usr/bin/google-chrome 120
2010-07-26 08:33:59 status installed google-chrome-unstable 6.0.472.0-r53024
2010-07-26 08:33:59 configure linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:59 status unpacked linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:33:59 status half-configured linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:25 status installed linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:25 configure apt-utils 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:34:25 status unpacked apt-utils 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:34:25 status half-configured apt-utils 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:34:25 status installed apt-utils 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:34:25 status triggers-pending libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-26 08:34:25 configure ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1.2 0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:34:25 status unpacked ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:34:25 status unpacked ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status unpacked ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status half-configured ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status installed ureadahead 0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:34:26 configure apt-transport-https 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status unpacked apt-transport-https 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status half-configured apt-transport-https 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status installed apt-transport-https 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
2010-07-26 08:34:26 configure linux-image-generic 2.6.32.24.25 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status unpacked linux-image-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status half-configured linux-image-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status installed linux-image-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:34:26 configure linux-generic 2.6.32.24.25 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status unpacked linux-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status half-configured linux-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status installed linux-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:34:26 configure linux-headers-2.6.32-24 2.6.32-24.38 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status unpacked linux-headers-2.6.32-24 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status half-configured linux-headers-2.6.32-24 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status installed linux-headers-2.6.32-24 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:26 configure linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status unpacked linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:26 status half-configured linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status installed linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:27 configure linux-headers-generic 2.6.32.24.25 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status unpacked linux-headers-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status half-configured linux-headers-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status installed linux-headers-generic 2.6.32.24.25
2010-07-26 08:34:27 configure linux-libc-dev 2.6.32-24.38 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status unpacked linux-libc-dev 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status half-configured linux-libc-dev 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status installed linux-libc-dev 2.6.32-24.38
2010-07-26 08:34:27 configure sreadahead 1:0.100.0-4.1.2 1:0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status unpacked sreadahead 1:0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status half-configured sreadahead 1:0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status installed sreadahead 1:0.100.0-4.1.2
2010-07-26 08:34:27 configure chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status unpacked chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status half-configured chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status installed chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:34:27 configure chromium-browser 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status unpacked chromium-browser 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status unpacked chromium-browser 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:34:27 status half-configured chromium-browser 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:34:28 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/x-www-browser x-www-browser /usr/bin/chromium-browser 40
2010-07-26 08:34:28 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/gnome-www-browser gnome-www-browser /usr/bin/chromium-browser 40
2010-07-26 08:34:28 status installed chromium-browser 6.0.477.0~svn20100725r53603-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-26 08:34:28 trigproc libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-26 08:34:28 status half-configured libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-26 08:34:28 status installed libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2

----------


## pravej1

Hi All,

               I have windows XP installed on my machine. Yesterday I tried to install ubuntu 10.04. 
I have 4 partitation of my 40GB drive. in C drive I am having XP. I installed ubuntu in in D drive. It was installed successfully and I am able to login to ubuntu. But the problem is that I was not able to login to my Windows account. Also it dint show any menu at the startup, like which version you want to run (i.e. XP or ubuntu).
Today morning I again installed XP in C drive. Now I ma not able to login to ubuntu account.
Please help me, so that my both the account work (XP and ubuntu)
Thanks
Pravej

----------


## swaprava

> Hi All,
> 
>                I have windows XP installed on my machine. Yesterday I tried to install ubuntu 10.04. 
> I have 4 partitation of my 40GB drive. in C drive I am having XP. I installed ubuntu in in D drive. It was installed successfully and I am able to login to ubuntu. But the problem is that I was not able to login to my Windows account. Also it dint show any menu at the startup, like which version you want to run (i.e. XP or ubuntu).
> Today morning I again installed XP in C drive. Now I ma not able to login to ubuntu account.
> Please help me, so that my both the account work (XP and ubuntu)
> Thanks
> Pravej



Certainly not the right place to post your query. You might look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...untu+dual+boot , if you don't get your answer, post your query there. You might like to google up for other threads for the problem you're having.

----------


## pcreed

> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 from the time it was released and had no problems so far with the sound. However, after my last updates installation (I didn't carefully look what were upgraded exactly, since I was so confident it will work), the sound stopped completely. This is something I never expected, since the other partition, which had windows, is working properly with the sound. I read this thread and meticulously followed the instructions without any luck. Now I can even load the snd-via82xx module using modprobe, however, sound is not coming anyway. The alsamixer command is giving the following output, see this screenshot, which is very unusual. I remember I used to see the multiple graphic equalizer in this part after typing alsamixer on the terminal. Can anybody let me know what is happening on this part. If anybody faces the same problem can you please share your experience?


I fixed this by removing linux-alsa-driver-modules-(version)-generic, and installing the latest version of linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic.

Hope this helps!

----------


## swaprava

> I fixed this by removing linux-alsa-driver-modules-(version)-generic, and installing the latest version of linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hi pcreed, can you just copy paste the code that you did? I don't want to take chances to further screw up my system  :Sad:

----------


## swaprava

Wonderful pcreed, it really works! This is how I did it:



```
sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
```

and then install the backports:



```
sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(uname -r)
```

and reboot, voila !

----------


## syntax-error

I've been having troubles over enabling audio on my 10.04 box for quite some time now. I've tried almost all the steps on page one still I don't have the sound working. 

The catch is, after a fresh install before RESTARTING I have audio working, i mean everything works, I hear the load sound on the 1st bootup. Window and Button sounds etc. After I reboot though, everysound goes away.

What do you need to see to help me troubleshoot what is wrong with my box?

here's the output of aplay -l and lspci -v



```
root@gr0undz3r0:~# aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: VT1708B Analog [VT1708B Analog]
  Subdevices: 2/2
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: VT1708B Digital [VT1708B Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

root@gr0undz3r0:~# lspci -v
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ea
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at fbffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
	Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
	Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00
	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>
	Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
```

----------


## linuxyogi

Since 9.10 I cannot select 6 channel audio.  :Confused: 

Really need help from you guys.

Please visit 

*http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1544072*

Thanks.

----------


## neilms

> Wonderful pcreed, it really works! This is how I did it:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
> ```
> 
> and then install the backports:
> ...


WARNING!!!
Before i tried this the sound icon at least responded when the volume was adjusted. Now the icon does not respond at all.

----------


## scpandit

How do i install autopsy on ubuntu....what is the latest version available?

----------


## bluedalek

Hi all

I recently had a brain cramp while playing around, and told Phonon to forget my sound card(s). I have an on-board card and I have installed an old-school Sound Blaster CT-4832.

I have followed the steps listed in the comprehensive sound trouble shooting, and still no luck... I am not able to get any sound out of any device that I have tried in my system. 



```
gentle@Desktop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: NVIDIA HDMI [NVIDIA HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: Live [SB Live! Value [CT4832]], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]
  Subdevices: 32/32
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
  Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
  Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
  Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
  Subdevice #8: subdevice #8
  Subdevice #9: subdevice #9
  Subdevice #10: subdevice #10
  Subdevice #11: subdevice #11
  Subdevice #12: subdevice #12
  Subdevice #13: subdevice #13
  Subdevice #14: subdevice #14
  Subdevice #15: subdevice #15
  Subdevice #16: subdevice #16
  Subdevice #17: subdevice #17
  Subdevice #18: subdevice #18
  Subdevice #19: subdevice #19
  Subdevice #20: subdevice #20
  Subdevice #21: subdevice #21
  Subdevice #22: subdevice #22
  Subdevice #23: subdevice #23
  Subdevice #24: subdevice #24
  Subdevice #25: subdevice #25
  Subdevice #26: subdevice #26
  Subdevice #27: subdevice #27                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
  Subdevice #28: subdevice #28                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
  Subdevice #29: subdevice #29                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
  Subdevice #30: subdevice #30                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
  Subdevice #31: subdevice #31                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
card 1: Live [SB Live! Value [CT4832]], device 2: emu10k1 efx [Multichannel Capture/PT Playback]                                                                                                                                                   
  Subdevices: 8/8                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
  Subdevice #4: subdevice #4                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
  Subdevice #5: subdevice #5                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
  Subdevice #6: subdevice #6                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
  Subdevice #7: subdevice #7                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
card 1: Live [SB Live! Value [CT4832]], device 3: emu10k1 [Multichannel Playback]                                                                                                                                                                  
  Subdevices: 1/1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

and



```
gentle@Desktop:~$ lspci -v                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a2)                                                                                                                                                            
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84                                                                                                                                                                                                  
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0                                                                                                                                                                                           
        Capabilities: <access denied>                                                                                                                                                                                                              
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] LPC Bridge (rev a2)
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        I/O ports at 2f00 [size=256]

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus (rev a1)
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84
        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 10
        I/O ports at 2900 [size=64]
        I/O ports at 2d00 [size=64]
        I/O ports at 2e00 [size=64]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus
        Kernel modules: i2c-nforce2

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84
        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor (rev a2)
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        Memory at f9f80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84
        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10)
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
        Memory at f9f7f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 20)
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        Memory at f9f7ec00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10)
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
        Memory at f9f7d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 20)
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
        Memory at f9f7e800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] IDE (rev a1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: pata_amd
        Kernel modules: pata_amd

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        Memory at f9f78000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 01)
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32
        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SATA Controller (non-AHCI mode) (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
        I/O ports at b480 [size=8]
        I/O ports at b400 [size=4]
        I/O ports at b080 [size=8]
        I/O ports at b000 [size=4]
        I/O ports at ac00 [size=16]
        Memory at f9f76000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: ahci
        Kernel modules: ahci

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
        Memory behind bridge: fa000000-feafffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: pcieport
        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: pcieport
        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
        Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: pcieport
        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:14.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: pcieport
        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map
        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller
        Flags: fast devsel
        Kernel modules: amd64_edac_mod

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control
        Flags: fast devsel

01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)
        Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 8027
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
        I/O ports at cc00 [size=32]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: EMU10K1_Audigy
        Kernel modules: snd-emu10k1

01:08.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 08)
        Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 0020
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
        I/O ports at c880 [size=8]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: Emu10k1_gameport
        Kernel modules: emu10k1-gp

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GS] (rev a1)
        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 1330
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at fa000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=128]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fea80000 [disabled] [size=512K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: nvidia
        Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidiafb, nouveau

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
        Subsystem: J & W Electronics Co., Ltd. Device 7150
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
        Memory at febfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]
        Expansion ROM at febc0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: sky2
        Kernel modules: sky2
```

Alsa Mixer sees the Sound Blaster, but not the on board card.
See the screen shots.

Any help would be appreciated!

----------


## christophevr

Hello, On your screens we can see that your system is still using the audio hda drivers ALC888 I think)

I think that You first must remove all alsa audio like describede before this message. whit the apt-get --purge (command). also uninstall and PURGE !! the gnome volume control. Delete any entry about gnome volume control into your home/.gconf/apps folder.

Then reinstall all the alsa sound modules gnome mixer utility's and so one.The gnome volume control as well .
also the pulse audio ! ! (and eventually things like gdm and ...)

After restart you should have sound from your internal MB audio. If you want that old sb card to work You will need to blacklist Your internal audio first. First You have to look up which audio drivers (these are imbeded into your generic kernel) are loaded. Then add them into the file 
blacklist.conf situated into /etc/modprobe.d folder.(this will prevent them being loaded at start-up)
Restart Your system. And then there is big change that Ubuntu will automatically load the correct drivers for your sb card ct ...

Also install gnome-alsamixer . When tthis is installed You'll find it under applications and audio. Open it and config to show all channels. Untoggle all channels.

More I can't do But I'm shure that the sound card driverfor SB CT ... is embedded into the basic linux generic kernel. But since your MB has inboard audio as well linux loads that and wil not load he old ones.

Also a possibilty is if you can, disable your internal audio in yours pc bios setup.

christophe

----------


## christophevr

> Hello, On your screens we can see that your system is still using the audio hda drivers ALC888 I think)
> 
> I think that You first must remove all alsa audio like describede before this message. whit the apt-get --purge (command). also uninstall and PURGE !! the gnome volume control. Delete any entry about gnome volume control into your home/.gconf/apps folder.
> 
> Then reinstall all the alsa sound modules gnome mixer utility's and so one.The gnome volume control as well .
> also the pulse audio ! ! (and eventually things like gdm and ...)
> 
> After restart you should have sound from your internal MB audio. If you want that old sb card to work You will need to blacklist Your internal audio first. First You have to look up which audio drivers (these are imbeded into your generic kernel) are loaded. Then add them into the file 
> blacklist.conf situated into /etc/modprobe.d folder.(this will prevent them being loaded at start-up)
> ...


I forgot to mention How to find the Sound module which you have to blacklist.
in terminal type lsmod
there you will find somewhere somyhing similar as under here :


snd_hda_codec_realtek   279040  1 
tea5767                 6498  1 
tuner                  23256  2 
snd_hda_intel          25677  2 
snd_hda_codec          85759  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep               6924  1 snd_hda_codec

its only a smal extract.

For me I would have to blacklist snd_hda_intel.

just ad on the last line from blacklist.conf file

blacklist snd_hda_intel

My aplay l is 
kaart 0: Intel [HDA Intel], apparaat 0: ALC889A Analog [ALC889A Analog]
  Sub-apparaten: 1/1
  Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #0
kaart 0: Intel [HDA Intel], apparaat 1: ALC889A Digital [ALC889A Digital]
  Sub-apparaten: 1/1
  Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #0


and restart system.

----------


## watgrad

> Wonderful pcreed, it really works! This is how I did it:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
> ```
> 
> and then install the backports:
> ...


This also worked for me.  Ubuntu 64 bit - fresh install with no audio!
(HP Laptop with Realtex integrated audio and HDMI ATI audio cards.)  I went through the entire procedure for checking and fixing audio listed in the help pages.  Then found this at the end of the forum comments - this is what worked for me.  I haven't tried the HDMI audio yet, but am sooo happy that I have basic sound now!

Thanks!! :Capital Razz:

----------


## jis

Here they say you shouldn't put users in audio group: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup

----------


## deliiled

its really working..  :Very Happy:    i like alsamixer  :Very Happy:  
thank you very much..............

----------


## wkhasintha

Thanx for the information.

----------


## checcouniud

> Wonderful pcreed, it really works! This is how I did it:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
> ```
> 
> and then install the backports:
> ...




this worked for me too.
thanks

----------


## ultrastevep

I have a new HP Mini 110-3015DX loaded with W7 starter and have always wanted to take the step into Linux, so I did last night using Wubi to get the dual boot. Everything works great, my system is incredibly fast, I like the desktop setup, but the one problem I have is no sound, so to listen to music I have to boot back into windows, which I was hoping not to have to do. My hope is to someday remove Windows and Linux exclusively.

I loaded it with the Netbook flavor and I believe my sound is intel flash driven, not a card. I am not very computer savvy, but can copy/paste into the terminal without problem  :Wink: 

Anyone see this before?

Thanks,
Steve

----------


## ultrastevep

OK, I guess I posted too soon! I tried something, just restarted, booted into windows to make sure I heard sounds there still....did and then restarted and booted into Ubuntu and now have sounds! Just played a CD!
I love it when things fix themselves like this!  :Very Happy: 

Thanks...
Steve

----------


## Gonzalo_VC

> Wonderful pcreed, it really works!...
> and reboot, voila !



Gee! now my sound output is not working well (sound way lower, have to put it over 80% to hear it); however, the mic is.

*PS:* I work around it, by installing (thanks Synaptic!) the Gnome Alsa Mixer. Now I see several switches to move up and down and could increase master volume, so it's working better. Thanks!

----------


## brooklynzoo81

How do you get the crackling sound issue resolved?  I have the 64bit version of Ubuntu with a creative Fatality card.  I do get sound, but its all crackling.  I hope i have posted in the right section.

----------


## ypestis

Hi all,

I have been a happy Ubuntu user for a while but my bugs are getting a bit annoying.
There is a problem with my internal mic. Ater an update a while ago I don't remember the internal mic of my thinkpad x61 suddenly stopped working.

No pulseaudio installed just Alsa.

I have tried purging the drivers like in this guide but without results.
Is there anybody there who could guide me to some more comprehensive steps I could do to try to fix this problem.

Also the sound in firefox sometimes starts stuttering and looping. I think it's mostly when I also play music in a different app..

Any help is greatly welcome as the only

----------


## cespinal

+1 o  internal mics

----------


## ypestis

cespinal does that mean you have the same problem?

----------


## cespinal

Indeed, after the latest updates, my internal mic stopped working. I just feel I'm back to hardy heron after all these years  :Sad:

----------


## ypestis

Do you also have the same internal card ? Intel AD1984 ?
I made a bugreport here perhaps you can reply there you have the same problem so we might get it solved?
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...er/+bug/636857

----------


## Kixtosh

> ... Any help is greatly welcome as the only


Ypestis, you might want to try and start a thread on the topic. In these mega-threads you'll notice that individual problems tend very much to just get buried amidst all the "noise"!

One thing you might try, if it's convenient for you, is a Live CD of a different distro that you could run without installing it. Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Peppermint, or even Puppy would all be possible choices, if you can easily download those and burn them to a CD. I've found in the past that sound issues could sometimes be solved as easily as that, and if it works, you might even prefer the particular advantages of whatever distro provided the solution. At the very least it would show that a solution certainly exists already, if it can be properly identified.

Again, though, I would try to start a thread with a meaningful title, and add tags that list your relevant hardware, then click on the tag to see what else comes up (be careful to be exact in the spelling, including spaces, when adding the tag, otherwise the search will not be relevant).

----------


## ypestis

Hi Kixtosh,

Thanks for the advice, I have started that bugreport so im hoping to get some good help there especially if other people have the same problem.
I have a USB livecd running and this works without problems... I dont really understand though how this can help solve the problem I have on my HD install?

----------


## cinemaniac

I've been a Windows user for the last decade and a half. Installed Ubuntu 10.4 today and simply fell in love with it. Everything was great except that my onboard sound wasn't getting detected. Roamed around different blogs/sites trying to get a solution. Tried a million things...spent 6 hours...but it was a no go after all the trouble. Just when I had almost resigned to buying a new sound card, I chanced upon your guide. I followed the steps exactly as given and it worked like a charm. Thank you so much.  :Smile:

----------


## bad.skipper

*Toshiba Tecra A8 Laptop, Realtek ALC262, Sound is Not Working after updates!*                                                                             Hi,

I have installed ubuntu 32 bit using live CD. During installation sound was working. 

After running updates and installing some software sound was lost.  I really need sound because of Skype.

I have tried many different fixes, included downloading and compiling alsa driver. Under link below is my alsa-base.conf and alsa info: 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...41#post9861341

thanks in advance for help.

----------


## frappyjohn

The link (at the top of the post) to the new "home" for the guide is broken.

----------


## santhosh t

hi 
im new to ubuntu , great os  :Smile: , only problem 
i hav is sound.
my system has sound blaster 5.1, no sound comes  :Confused: when i use net,. eg you tube, n other sites.
plz help me :Sad:

----------


## santhosh t

[QUOTE=santhosh t;9964522]hi 
im new to ubuntu , great os  :Smile: , only problem 
i hav is sound.
my system has sound blaster 5.1, no sound comes  :Confused: when i use net,. eg you tube, n other sites.
plz help me :Sad: ,..

----------


## santhosh t

im new to ubuntu , great os  :Smile: , only problem 
i hav is sound.
my system has sound blaster 5.1, no sound comes  :Confused: when i use net,. eg you tube, n other sites.
plz help me :Sad: ,../

----------


## swaprava

[QUOTE=santhosh t;9964573]


> hi 
> im new to ubuntu , great os , only problem 
> i hav is sound.
> my system has sound blaster 5.1, no sound comes when i use net,. eg you tube, n other sites.
> plz help me,..


Get the sound card driver by googling and reinstall it. You'll know what sound card you have from your machine's specs.

----------


## Lobby Dosser

I have a Gigabyte GA-G41MT-D3 motherboard running Ubuntu 10.10 using the snd_hda_intel with Realtek ALC887 codec.  I had no sound until I edited my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and added
options snd-hda-intel model=generic

sound is now working fine.

Hope this is of some use to others with this problem.

----------


## dallas8101

> I have a Gigabyte GA-G41MT-D3 motherboard running Ubuntu 10.10 using the snd_hda_intel with Realtek ALC887 codec.  I had no sound until I edited my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and added
> options snd-hda-intel model=generic
> 
> sound is now working fine.
> 
> Hope this is of some use to others with this problem.


Many, many thanks!  I have not had sound on any system I have installed since 8.04.  This finally seems to have given me playback sound.

----------


## petran79

hallo, I have bought a Sound Blaster Play! USB card. 

Here is the problem: When I use the card in Ubuntu Lucid in the Toshiba NB100 netbook I can select both the internal card and the USB card without great trouble.

When I tried the same thing on the desktop PC, it refused to send output to the USB card. I had to disable the internal sound card from the BIOS because nothing else worked. Or else I had to install OSS4 and remove the Nvidia sound card modules from the list for the USB card to work.

Problem is the card is not properly supported and can play only one sound stream. When I have MPlayer running with sound and open a browser for Youtube, the browser has no sound and vice versa.

Any suggestions how this can be solved? Or is it a driver issue?

----------


## Chris11

Hello everyone

I just installed 10.10 on a Dell Dimension C521 and can't get sound working...

First I updated the BIOS from 1.0.4. to 1.1.1. (and solved the frozzen mouse problem.) I searched the forum and came across more ore less always the same information, also it looks like this problem is not described any more since 2 years on a Dell Dimensio C521..

Here some info: 
*
aplay -l

**** Lista de PLAYBACK dispositivos hardware ****
tarjeta 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], dispositivo 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
  Subdispositivos: 0/1
  Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0*

the codec is SigmaTel STAC9227

I added the following lines to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf

*options snd-hda-intel model=dell-3stack
options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1
*
I don't know how to go on now, any help is warmly appreciated

Thanks to all, Chris

----------


## big_bum

Nevermind, I managed to make sound working  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Scoobin

Hi y'all, on 10.10 I've had sound that starts off working when I boot the PC and then goes to static before dying. I uninstalled and reinstalled ALSA and Pulse but now no sound. It seems to not be detecting my sound card now. Anyone know how I can tell it to find my card?

----------


## Scoobin

Hi y'all, on 10.10 I've had sound that starts off working when I boot the PC and then goes to static before dying. I uninstalled and reinstalled ALSA and Pulse but now no sound. It seems to not be detecting my sound card now. Anyone know how I can tell it to find my card?

----------


## big_bum

> Nevermind, I managed to make sound working



But not for long...

If a play some music in rhythmbox and then switch to youtube I can hear the sound from the browser. Then, when I play again some music in rhythmbox, and then listen to something in browser, the browser crashes and no other sound application works.

I get the follwing error when I try to make the alsa driver:



```
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/cristi/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.23  CPP="gcc -E" CC="gcc" modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-23-generic'
  CC [M]  /home/cristi/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o
In file included from /home/cristi/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:6,
                 from /home/cristi/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/adriver.h:25,
                 from /home/cristi/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:2:
/home/cristi/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2222: note: this is the location of the previous definition
/home/cristi/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c: In function ‘snd_pcm_hw_params’:
/home/cristi/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:489: error: implicit declaration of function ‘pm_qos_remove_requirement’
/home/cristi/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:492: error: implicit declaration of function ‘pm_qos_add_requirement’
make[3]: *** [/home/cristi/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/home/cristi/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/home/cristi/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.23] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-23-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2
```

The compiling works well, no errors, but I'm stuck in making the driver. Do I have any dependencyies unmet?

PS: Skill level: beginner.


*LE*: I can have sound again by force-reloading alsa, but it's a pain in the a**...

*LLE:* When i listen something in a music player I can't hear any sound from another application. It's like one applicaion gained control over the soundcard and no other app can use it  :Confused:

----------


## Priswell

I'm having trouble with my sound. It did work when I first installed Ubuntu 10.04, but for some reason, it stopped working. Now, it hasn't worked for months. My sound card CA0106 is seen by the system. Alsamixer is unmuted, but still no sound.

OK, I unstalled/purged the linux sound base, alsa base and utils then reinstalled. I still have no sound. Help? I don't know what to do next.



```


aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 0: ca0106 [CA0106]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 1: ca0106 [CA0106]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 2: ca0106 [CA0106]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 3: ca0106 [CA0106]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```




```
lspci -v
00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7125
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7125
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7125
	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 10
	I/O ports at fc00 [size=32]
	I/O ports at 4c00 [size=64]
	I/O ports at 4c40 [size=64]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus
	Kernel modules: i2c-nforce2

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7125
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
	Memory at fe02f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7125
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
	Memory at feb00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7125
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
	[virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
	I/O ports at e000 [size=16]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pata_amd
	Kernel modules: pata_amd

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7125
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
	I/O ports at 09f0 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 0bf0 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 0970 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 0b70 [size=4]
	I/O ports at cc00 [size=16]
	Memory at fe02b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: sata_nv
	Kernel modules: sata_nv

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7125
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
	I/O ports at 09e0 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 0be0 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 0960 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 0b60 [size=4]
	I/O ports at b800 [size=16]
	Memory at fe02a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: sata_nv
	Kernel modules: sata_nv

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01)
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32
	I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff
	Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fdf00000-fdffffff

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7125
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
	Memory at fe029000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	I/O ports at b400 [size=8]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: forcedeth
	Kernel modules: forcedeth

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff
	Memory behind bridge: fdd00000-fddfffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdc00000-00000000fdcfffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00008000-00008fff
	Memory behind bridge: fdb00000-fdbfffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fda00000-00000000fdafffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00007000-00007fff
	Memory behind bridge: fd900000-fd9fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fd800000-00000000fd8fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00006000-00006fff
	Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fcffffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
	Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
	Flags: fast devsel
	Kernel modules: amd64_edac_mod

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
	Flags: fast devsel
	Kernel driver in use: k8temp
	Kernel modules: k8temp

01:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
	Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 1006
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17
	I/O ports at ac00 [size=32]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: CA0106
	Kernel modules: snd-ca0106

01:08.0 Modem: Smart Link Ltd. SmartLink SmartPCI562 56K Modem (rev 04)
	Subsystem: Smart Link Ltd. SmartLink SmartPCI562 56K Modem
	Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18
	Memory at fdeff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	I/O ports at a800 [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: serial

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41.1 [GeForce 6800] (rev a2)
	Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. Device c383
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
	Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	Memory at fb000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fc000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
	Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidia-173, nvidiafb, nouveau
```

----------


## Krzysztow

Haha... thank You! I got my sound back. That is great!

----------


## Renegadeek

Hello, all

I am a newbie in UNIX/Ubuntu. I have a Dell Vostro 1510 (see my signature for details) and I am running 10.04 64-bit. I am using an external USB audio card for playback solely, it is the Behringer UCA 222 (*here*). I am using the SPDIF optical out to connect it to an SR Receiver. After doing a lot of searching, I did manage to have playback (Rhythmbox, Movie Player, Flash Videos in Firefox), but unfortunately there are frequent "glitches" or fadings in the sound. 

1. I followed these *guidelines* regarding the USB device's settings (at this point sound via the card was audible)

2. In the alsa-base.conf file I inserted the line 


```
options snd-hda-intel model=auto
```

and I think this improved matters a bit regarding audio files (mp3, flac), even though this is related to the Intel HD Audio device. The "Digital Stereo (IEC958 Output" profile became available in the sound settings). The glitches are less frequent to my impression.

3. I followed the steps presented in this thread to configure the alsa-mixer (only PCM out was available).

I don't believe there is a performance issue here, the card performs fine on Windows XP with ASIO drivers. The system monitor's output cannot justify a shortage of CPU power (even at peaks, the 2 CPU cores never exceed values of 60-65% - even though the monitored processes do not sum-up to such a number).

I am posting the output of the script alsa-info.sh *here* 

If anyone could post a hint about what could be the cause of this "problematic playback" situation, I'd be grateful.

lsbusb output


```
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 08bb:2902 Texas Instruments Japan
```

alsa-base.conf excerpt



```
alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio
options snd-usb-audio index=1 vid=0x08bb pid=0x2902
options snd-hda-intel index=0
options snd-hda-intel model=auto
```

and


```
cat /proc/asound/cards
 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
                      HDA Intel at 0xf8500000 irq 22
 1 [default        ]: USB-Audio - USB Audio CODEC 
                      Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC  at usb-0000:00:1d.1-2, full s
```

----------


## Renegadeek

Hello, all

I upgraded the ALSA version to 1.0.23 and everything works perfectly now. No problems during playback.

----------


## snide_tripod

--2010-12-22 01:17:22-- ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive....12rc2.tar.bz2
(try:20) => `drive....12rc2.tar.bz2'
Connecting to ftp.alsa-project.org|77.48.224.243|:21... connected.
Logging in as anonymous ... 
Error in server response, closing control connection.
Giving up.

I have tried all three ways of doing this, only to have it fail. I too have the via88xx so any other ways of aquiring the drivers would be appreciated. Thanx for the great guide though.

here are some more error messages : tar: cd: Not found in archive
tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors

--2010-12-22 01:17:22-- ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive....12rc2.tar.bz2
(try:20) => `drive....12rc2.tar.bz2'
Connecting to ftp.alsa-project.org|77.48.224.243|:21... connected.
Logging in as anonymous ... 
Error in server response, closing control connection.
Giving up.

I am a noob when it comes to linux, and xubuntu, so maybe I have screwed something up.  I don't know.  I will try all three methods again, and this time will post each error message I get, if I get any.

----------


## joetheplumber67

I have a sound problem as well. I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a separate partition on my Sony Vaio VPCEB23FM. However, I have no sound and I'm not sure what to do. I started this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1656155) and I had a look at this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467628).

I'm also new to Ubuntu, so I really don't have any ideas.

----------


## oldgraf

alsa 1.0.23 will be in Synaptic for 10.04 some day ?

----------


## LLudovic

Hi,

Thanks for the fantastic help file, unfortunately it still doesn't work for me.

I've got a Toshiba U200 and I'm a Linux newbie.

I've tried those steps:
- checking the sound card --> seems to be snd-hda-intel
- it seems to be installed and it's listed in the sytems device manager
- alsa mixer is also in the device manager
- have added the options to modprobe.d 
- when I play something, I see the levels moving within PulseAudio Volume control

If I plug a USB headphone, it works (I can do skype at least)

I've been on for months on this one HEEEEELLLLPPPP !!!!!

----------


## jah1138

Wow. 

When I upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04 I discovered my onboard AC'97 sound didn't work. At some point I found that my hardware wasn't even recognized.

It took me three days and a bunch of  false starts and nearly a desperation clean install before I found this guide. It turns out all I needed to do to get my sound working was add 'intel8x0' to etc/modules.

This is what I started with:



```
alex@Daisy:~$ lspci | grep audio
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

alex@Daisy:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...

alex@Daisy:~$ cat /proc/asound/version
cat: /proc/asound/version: No such file or directory
```

After lspci -v identified the kernel module as intel8x0 and I added that to /etc/modules, I now get this output. (And my sound works!)



```
alex@Daisy:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

alex@Daisy:~$ cat /proc/asound/version 
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
Compiled on Dec  2 2010 for kernel 2.6.32-27-generic (SMP).
alex@Daisy:~$
```

Thank you so much! Maybe someday I'll learn enough to know why it's hard to make this happen in an install.

- Alex

----------


## kimme

This is how I get my sound working with an HDMI plug, hope this helps someone who has an HTPC with an HDMI plug an gets no sound on their television set....

"sudo usermod --group audio,video,fuse,cdrom,plugdev !USERNAME"

Replace !USERNAME with your own USERNAME, like...

sudo usermod --group audio,video,fuse,cdrom,plugdev kimme

that I do on my system....

edit: This worked for Lucid, but now on 11.10 it makes you unable to sudo anymore after an reboot, just enable the HDMI with the help of the command "alsamixer" in the terminal and you're set. Do not try this with an later Ubuntu than Lucid...

----------


## tryten

YOU ROCK!! Thanx for the best guide i ever seen!

----------


## PhilipGanchev

Great work with making this guide! Here are some suggestions:

1. Your link to docs.gwos.org/ does not work.

2. How putting this in a wiki, so that it can be made comprehensive and expanded with all possible debug cases that people run into on differnt systems, and add links from each "success" or "failure" result to the relevant section?

If you want to reply to this comment, please send me personal message because I am not subscribed to this conversation.

----------


## Lupgaru

Love this guide, used it several times, always with success.
Thank You

----------


## M1ke

Just used this guide to fix the mysterious lack of audio on a fresh 10.04 installation on the Eee 901 - a thousand thank yous!

----------


## Ealadin31

1. Hi, I am new to Ubuntu 10.10 I am MS convert to linux so most of the change over is simple just  I have a Biostar A780L MB that worked at first initial install of Ubuntu then the update manager updated the system a week later after that the sound started to fade then stop all together. I assumed it was the MB so I exchanged it for a new one. This also had the same issue. My hardware detects as the following.

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 821f
    Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
    Memory at fbff4000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
    Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

Were it says access denied I am assuming it is a permission issue Even though I am able to manipulate the driver I still am not able to change the capabilities access. And still unable to hear sound.

2. Currently I have the following hardware. 
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
    Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
    Memory behind bridge: fc000000-fe9fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
    I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
    Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000faf00000-00000000faffffff
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 43
    I/O ports at c000 [size=8]
    I/O ports at b000 [size=4]
    I/O ports at a000 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 9000 [size=4]
    I/O ports at 8000 [size=16]
    Memory at fbfff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ahci
    Kernel modules: ahci

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
    Memory at fbffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
    Memory at fbffd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17
    Memory at fbfff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
    Memory at fbffc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
    Memory at fbffb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
    Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
    Memory at fbffa800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700
    Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
    I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
    I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
    I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
    I/O ports at ff00 [size=16]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp
    Kernel modules: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 821f
    Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
    Memory at fbff4000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
    Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=64
    Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
    Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4396
    Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
    Memory at fbff9000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration
    Flags: fast devsel
    Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map
    Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller
    Flags: fast devsel
    Kernel modules: amd64_edac_mod

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control
    Flags: fast devsel
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: k10temp
    Kernel modules: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control
    Flags: fast devsel

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7300 GT] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
    Subsystem: Device 196e:0393
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
    Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
    Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
    Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
    I/O ports at d800 [size=128]
    [virtual] Expansion ROM at fe9e0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: nvidia
    Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 2308
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42
    I/O ports at e800 [size=256]
    Memory at fafff000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
    Memory at fafe0000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]
    Expansion ROM at feae0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: r8169
    Kernel modules: r8169

03:06.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
    Subsystem: RaLink EW-7108PCg
    Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21
    Memory at febf8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: rt61pci
    Kernel modules: rt61pci

3. I tried the fixes on this page and still no sound. I can go and re-exchange the motherboard if need be just seems redundant is all.

----------


## pickarooney

My sound skips all the time when listening to mp3s in any player on Maverick. This wasn't the case in previous releases.

----------


## IanWood

I am using 10.10, just a little note to say thanks for checking in the BIOS to see if the inboard sound is enabled. 

On my machine it wasn't and I even installed a different version of Ubuntu (10.04) to see if that was the problem.

Anyway - enabled sound in the BIOS and now have sound. 



Thanks again,

Ian

----------


## nucleuskore

Embedded midi would not work for me on firefox, even after installing mozplugger and mozplugger extras.

Solution:

Close Firefox

Open a terminal and type

*sudo gedit /etc/mozpluggerrc*

Search for timidity, and change 

*controls noisy stream: timidity -Od "$file"*

to 

*controls noisy stream: timidity "$file"*

Save and close

You're done.

Reference: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-motu/2009-07/msg00045.html

----------


## jsprz8382

Thank you very much for this!
I hope this can help me  :Smile:

----------


## Its_Rishi

Hi iam new to ubuntu 10.10 i don't know how to set 5.1 audio in sound preferences but after some forum references i tried to find out the options but i didn't found any at Sound Preferences>Hardware>Profiles...
Help me Please....!
My MB: intel DG31PR onboard Realtek 5.1 sound card...

----------


## jdbounce

Solved! With Ubuntu 10.10 my headphone sensor wasn't working. Tried all sorts of complicated solutions suggested in forums which eventually broke my sounds completely. These simple commands restored my driver and fixed the headphone issue:

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)

----------


## SundayForever

If you get no errors, you have  successfully installed your MIDI port. At the moment, I do not know if  any further configuration is necessary.

----------


## Amit Malina

Will try it tonight  :Capital Razz:

----------


## mt_uk

Finally, I've managed to solve my sound card problem. thank you guys.. :Smile:

----------


## G00GLE

Hi, Everybody

I am Very Lucky to finding this Forum
it is solved my Problem

Thanks A Lot **

----------


## davidhj

I have been struggling with the sound on my eMachine Model M622-UK8X laptop running Lucid Lynx.  When I boot up I sometimes have sound and everything works fine.  Other times all is silent and no matter what I do I cannot get any sound    I've tried using the troubleshooting guides and the following is a "diary" of my attempts to fix this:

QUOTE:
  	 	 	 	pre.cjk { font-family: "DejaVu Sans",monospace; }p { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }  Sound Troubleshooting


 Note: In a previous Lucid installation and attempted trouble shooting process I ended up in a dead end with Alsa 1.0.24 drivers, Alsa 1.0.23 Lib and Alsa 1.0.23 Util.  Not knowing how to proceed even after trying to install older matching drivers with a latest drivers installed message, I decided to reinstall Lucid.


 1. 26 February: Installed Lucid; sound worked fine after I set Connector to Analog Output/No Amplifier on the Output page of Sound Preferences


 2. 27 February: No sound on boot, sound on restart.  When I initially had no sound I opened Alsamixer and un-muted the speakers and the headphones. I left the external amplifier muted.
 On immediate restart I had sound.
 I then tried to store the settings as one of the online troubleshooting pages advised  it didn't work  permission was denied.   


 Terminal:
 david@david-laptop:~$ alsactl store  
 alsactl: save_state:1530: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied  
 david@david-laptop:~$  


 3. Booting several hours later...  no sound
 Alsamixer settings the same as  I had set them.


 System Information (F2)


 /proc/asound/version  
 	Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21
 /proc/asound/cards
 0 [IXP                              ]:	ATIIXP  ATI IXP
 				ATI  IXP rev 2 with Cx20468-31 at 0xd050400, irq 17
 1 [Modem		     ]:	ATIIXP-MODEM  ATI IXP Modem
 				ATI  IXP Modem rev 2 at 0xd0503800, irq 17
 /proc/asound/devices
 2:           : timer
 3:           : sequencer
 4: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback
 5: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture
 6: [ 0]    : control
 7: [ 1- 0]: digital audio playback
 8: [ 1- 0]: digital audio capture
 9: [ 1]    : control


 /proc/asound/oss/devices
   0: [0- 0]: mixer   
   1:          : sequencer
   3: [0- 0]: digital audio
   4: [0- 0]: digital audio
   8:          : sequencer
 16: [1- 0]: mixer  
 19: [1- 0]: digital audio  
 20: [1- 0]: digital audio


 [system information continued below]




 /proc/asound/timers
 G0: system timer : 4000.000us (10000000 ticks)  
 P0-0-0: PCM playback 0-0-0 : SLAVE  
 P0-0-1: PCM capture 0-0-1 : SLAVE  
 P1-0-0: PCM playback 1-0-0 : SLAVE
 P1-0-1: PCM capture 1-0-1 : SLAVE  


 /proc/asound/pcm
 00-00: ATI IXP AC97 : ATI IXP AC97 : playback 1 : capture 1
 01-00: ATI IXP MC97 : ATI IXP MC97 : playback 1 : capture 1


 Select sound card (F6)
 	     Sound Card  

(default)
 0  ATI IXP
 1  ATI IXP Modem
     enter device name...


 4. I selected 0 ATI IXP as my sound card, shut down, waited about 40 minutes and re-booted.  I had sound when I re-booted!  Since I've had such a crazy time with random sound booting I've decided that I will deem the problem fixed once I have sound on 10 consecutive boot up over the next few days.
 That's Once!



5. Booted up no sound, ugh!  Booted up 	late afternoon, sound yea!  While it was on I determined that Lucid 	was seeing my sound card and Alsa 1.0.21 includes the correct 	driver.  Using the Comprehensive Sound Problems Solution Guide from 	the Ubuntu Forums I added the my driver to the boot up sequence as 	follows:


 Go to the shell and type
 Code:	sudo modprobe snd-


 Now, press the TAB key BEFORE pressing the ENTER key to see a list of modules. Try to find the module that matches the driver you found in step 3.


 For example, my driver is a via82xx so I would type, sudo modprobe snd-via82xx.
 [mine is: sudo modprobe snd-atiixp]


     *Success	A success here means that your soundcard was installed, but it was not being loaded. Now you have loaded it for the current session. [I could not tell at this point if it was loaded or not because I still had a silent emachine.  Moving trustingly along]

             To load it for all sessions (you will probably want to do this) you will have to edit /etc/modules (I think this is the file, I'll check once I get to my Dapper PC).

             Type this into the shell
             Code:  sudo nano /etc/modules



             Add only the name of the module to be loaded at the end of the file. In my case, the via82xx module gave me sound so I added "snd-via82xx" to the end of the file.(iii) Make sure that you have all channels unmuted in alsamixer.  [I had previously unmuted alsamixer channels and they were staying as set so I added snd-atiixp to the end of the file.  I may now have to monkey around with saving the sound settings if this doesn't work.]

 On fresh boot, sound!  That's once! (again)   


 6. 28 February.  Booted up, had sound...  That's Twice! 	After boot several hours later: 3X!
 Looking back to Step 2 above, I now think I should have used the command alsactl store 0 instead of alsactl store, but since things seem to be working I'll leave well enough alone...  Sound worked fine all day.



7. 1 March.  Booted up-no sound, ugh!  	I un-muted alsamixer external; the only setting un-muted  I was 	trying to duplicate the Sound Preferences Output setting...  Full 	shut down with a few second pause, boot-no sound.  Looked at 	alsamixer again, F6: my sound card is set to -default, I changed it 	to ATIIXP.
Full  shut down, 3 minute wait, boot 	-no sound.  I checked, alsamixer external is muted and sound card is 	set to -default.   I checked Comprehensive Sound Problems Solutions 	Guide v 0.5e.  Step 3 led me to the Alsa website 	Matrix:Module-atiixp.     modinfo soundcore returns -  	
david@david-laptop:~$  modinfo 	soundcore  	
filename:       	/lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko  	
alias:          char-major-14-*  	
license:        GPL  	
author:         Alan Cox  	
description:    Core sound module  	
srcversion:     	51925557ECF0F2838930862  	
depends:         	
vermagic:       2.6.32-28-generic SMP 	mod_unload modversions 586  	
parm:           preclaim_oss:int  	
david@david-laptop:~$  	
 This indicates that I have the module....  I think.  At this point they have a list of commands for a Quick Installation but they contain xxx's & I do not know how to proceed.  I do not want to end up with mismatched drivers, lib & util again.


 Step 4 of Comprehensive...  sudo modprobe snd-atiixp returns:
 david@david-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-atiixp  
 snd-atiixp        snd-atiixp-modem   
 This would seem to indicate that my soundcard was installed but not loaded.  I checked sudo nano /etc/ modules and snd-atiixp is still there as the final line.  The guide indicates I should  now have sound. I tried to play a cd and got no sound.  Getting desperate I tried restart no sound & cd played w/o sound.
 Yesterday I had sound  I used Braseo to burn MP3 (data) CD's, surfed the web with Firefox, used Open Office Word Processing, and printed a couple of documents on an HP Photosmart C4250 printer.  Do these activities/applications cause conflicts with the sound card?



8. Since on alsamixer F6 the sound 		card seems to go back to -default I wonder if I need to somehow set 		the default to atiixp.  I selected atiixp on alsamixer F6.  After a 		restart and no sound it was set back to -default.  Comprehensive 		has a step to set defaults: Cat/proc/asound/modules returns:
david@david-laptop:~$ cat 		/proc/asound/modules  		
 0 snd_atiixp  		
 1 snd_atiixp_modem  		
david@david-laptop:~$  		

This 							makes it look like the defaults are correctly set, but I went 							to the next step and using
sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base I added: options snd-atiixp index=0 options snd-atiixp-modem index=1 to the screen that came up and saved it Shut down, had lunch, boot  no sound.  I unplugged the all peripherals (mouse cooler fan & printer), shut down, waited 5 minutes and re-booted  no sound 9. I looked around at sound troubleshooting websites and from SoundTroubleshootingProcedure in the Community documentation I pasted in the following *diagnostic* command: cat /proc/asound/{version,cards,devices,hwdep,pcm,seq/clients}; sudo rm /etc/asound.conf; sudo rm -r ~/.pulse ~/.asound* ;sudo rm ~/.pulse-cookie; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install aptitude; sudo aptitude install paman gnome-alsamixer libasound2-plugins padevchooser libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio; sudo lshw -short;ls -lart /dev/snd;  cat /dev/sndstat; lspci -nn;  sudo which alsactl; sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp /dev/snd/* ; dpkg -S bin/slmodemd; dmesg | egrep 'EMU|probe|emu|ALSA|alsa|ac97|udi|snd|ound|irmware  '; sudo /etc/init.d/sl-modem-daemon status; sudo grep model /etc/modprobe.d/* ; sudo dmidecode|grep roduct; lsmod | egrep 'snd|usb|midi|udio'; aplay -l; sudo lshw -C sound Result: 0 packages upgraded, 9 newly installed, 2 to remove and 12 not upgraded.  Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?] y  followed by lots of activity.... and afterwards the Update Manager popped up.  The 12 updates listed did not seem to be related to sound, but were listed as security updates so I installed them.  One of the pages said that I needed to make sure that I have  the following 5 groups: Audio, Pulse, Pulse-Access, Pulse-RT and Video.  I added Pulse-RT. Full shut down, wait 20 minutes, boot  no sound.  I checked alsamixer and muted external and pcm because I didn't know what pcm was!  The little sound aplet on the top right of mu screen muted so I un-muted it again.  Now I know what pcm is, I guess.  Checking Sound Preferences I found output set to Analog Output / Amplifier.  I know this is the wrong setting for my emachine so I changed it to Analog Output / No Amplifier.  Restart  *sound*! That's *once*!    Ok so now I tried alsactl store 0, result: david@david-laptop:~$ alsactl store 0.  alsactl: save_state:1517: Cannot find soundcard '0.'...  david@david-laptop:~$  Why can it not find soundcard '0' ?  Everywhere I look it identifies soundcard '0' with ATI IXP AC97 for example:  david@david-laptop:~$ aplay -l  **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****  card 0: IXP [ATI IXP], device 0: ATI IXP AC97 [ATI IXP AC97] 		(????????????) Subdevices: 1/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0  card 1: Modem [ATI IXP Modem], device 0: ATI IXP MC97 [ATI IXP MC97]  Subdevices: 0/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 		(????????????) OK, I gotta go do something else for awhile.... 
END QUOTE

Can you help me solve this?  If not, can you tell me where I can get some help?  
It should be some simple fix that always loads, or turns on, or otherwise enables my sound.   card

----------


## Luje

Hello, everyone,

My audio works through HDMI, but I use 2.1 desktop speakers connected with 1/8" cable into the soundcard. This soundcard/speaker combo works fine on Windows 7.

This new Ubuntu 10.10x64 install I did though makes just a loud hissing.

I have followed this guide and after doing the configuration with the module assistant, I got the error below. The soundcard in question is a soundblaster ca0106.

Thank you for your help and understanding,
Luke


THE ERROR
--------------------------------------------------

for i in control postinst postrm ; do \                                      
                                                                               │         if [ -f debian/$i.orig ]; then \                                     
                                                                               │         mv -f debian/$i.orig debian/$i ; \                                   
                                                                               │         fi ; \                                                               
                                                                               │         done                                                                 
                                                                               │ rm -f control-munge                                                          
                                                                               │ make mrproper                                                                
                                                                               │ make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                   
                                                                               │ rm -f .depend *.o snd.map*                                                   
                                                                               │ rm -f modules/*.o modules/*.ko                                               
                                                                               │ make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include'           
                                                                               │ make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include'            
                                                                               │ make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                    
                                                                               │ rm -f configure-stamp                                                        
                                                                               │ rm -f build-stamp

----------


## Call_M

Thank you very much for this topic.

I installed my Terratec DMX 6fire 24/96 with this tutorial. However I installed PulsAudio first.

Works perfectly!

----------


## brian665

I have just changed over from Opensuse to Ubuntu and installed 10.10.  Everything has gone really well but my sound is not working.

This is on PC - not a laptop, with a AM3 motherboard.

Here is what I am using:




> # sudo lshw -c sound
>   *-multimedia            
>        description: Audio device
>        product: SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
>        physical id: 14.2
>        bus info: pci@0000:00:14.2
>        version: 00
>        width: 64 bits
> ...


Is there any way to fix the sound and make it work?

thanks in advance.

----------


## Call_M

> Thank you very much for this topic.
> 
> I installed my Terratec DMX 6fire 24/96 with this tutorial. However I installed PulsAudio first.
> 
> Works perfectly!


Maybe I was a bit to optimistic.. 

Sound works in most cases but with some games it fails to work. It works for instance for OpenArena, Alien Arena and Warzone 2100 but not for the games Nexuiz and Sauerbraten. I already tried alsa-oss for the games. And that works only for OpenArena.

Please help!

Thank you!

----------


## Call_M

> Maybe I was a bit to optimistic.. 
> 
> Sound works in most cases but with some games it fails to work. It works for instance for OpenArena, Alien Arena and Warzone 2100 but not for the games Nexuiz and Sauerbraten. I already tried alsa-oss for the games. And that works only for OpenArena.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Thank you!


Here an update. I solved the problem by installing the following package: 


```
libsdl1.2debian-all
```

I installed it with synaptic package manager. 

All sound now works with all games.

----------


## Amp27

ok this all looks promiseing. and i had sound before i just gotta reintall all it back to default? 

but i didnt see a section where i could control what each of my 6 outputs on my onboard sound card. like make 2 of them front. one mic. one head phone. one rear/sub and one center :Sad: . is this even possible yet with ubuntu?

----------


## u-bunt-u

Hi All,

Let me first start off by saying that I'm a total newbie to Linux/Ubuntu...so all of those long and cryptic terminal-entered commands that I see being thrown around just scare the be-jiggers out of me.

That being said, my Ubuntu skills are limited to inserting the installation CD and replying to the prompts appropriately. With those basic skills I've installed ubuntu quite a few times (and everything **looked** okay, until I tried version 10.10...wherein the screen resolution wouldn't budge from a huge and ugly 800x600 or something like that, for my 20" Viewsonic monitor which can easily do 1600x1200 in Windows). But that's not my real issue.

My main issue is that I'm now trying to use a space PC (in the basement) to connect up to my power amp and stereo speakers, and play music that is streamed from my main computer on the 2nd floor. Guess what? The sound issues that a lot of people are talking about rears its ugly head. 

Yes, I've tried versions 10.10, 10.04, 9,10 and now 8.04 and all of them have the exact same problem i.e. very, very low volume. I have to turn the volume knob on my pre-amp way beyond the halfway mark before I can even hear the slightest bit of sound. With my Windows PC (at that volume level) the glass panes would have shattered. 

Now, for some weird (and unknown) reason, this spare PC cannot be used to install (or even just boot up Windows)...but I'm able to easily install all versions of Ubuntu on it....and so that's the reason why I'm left having to try getting the sound issues sorted out in Ubuntu.

I would appreciate any and all help in this regard. 

I have already searched (and tried) a number of solutions (removing PulseAudio) and using just ALSA etc....but nothing seems to work.

Now, I was reading (on one or more posts) that the issue could be due to multiple sound cards in the system...but I only seem to have the one on-board card (and no additional) PCI sound card installed. However, the output of "aplay -l" seems to show what looks like 2 cards, unless I'm understanding things correctly.

My mother board is an Asus P5PE-VM.

Here is what the "aplay -l" outputs:



Thanks for any and all help.

CeeGee

----------


## SquirrelyDirge

Hi! I just wanted to post a quick thank you for making this guide. I'm still a newbie when it comes to Ubuntu (let alone Linux at large), and within the past couple of days the sound suddenly stopped working on my PC. 

I tried fixing it, but only seemed to make the problem worse. When I went to Sound Preferences > Hardware, and tried to change the settings for the sound card, the whole thing disappeared. I was left with no sound and no driver to try to adjust (under that particular menu).

But! Thanks to your guide, I was able to determine how to restore my sound (I brought up ALSA Mixer from the terminal and turned all of the channels back up). So, you have my gratitude!

EDIT: ...Okay. Nevermind. It stopped working again. It seems that whenever I close AlsaMixer the selected sound card reverts from "HDA VIA VT82xx" to (default), though now I am uncertain as to whether this affects it or not.

EDIT Redux: Well, it seems to be a bit more stable now that I've restarted the system. Thanks again for your help!

----------


## Its_Rishi

My Mother Board is Inter DG31PR
I need the 5.1 audio settings for ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerket

----------


## pavlosto

Hi,
This is kinda awkward... 
The two lines:
_sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
_
as suggested in the article above seem to work fine for my laptop (Lenovo T61p running on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit)... until I reboot. Then it is entirely mute until I repeat the above procedure.

Answers to foreseeable questions:
$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

----------


## ZubairAhmedNayan

[QUOTE=swaprava;10066677]


> Get the sound card driver by googling and reinstall it. You'll know what sound card you have from your machine's specs.


 :Confused: MY SOUNDCARD IS REALTEK ALC-888, NOT WORKING WITH UBUNTU 10.10 AND ALSO NOT WORKING MP3, MPG, MP4, FLV FILES

----------


## cellomaestro

Hi guys

My laptop speakers cut out after a few seconds of sound - sometimes during the startup sound, sometimes about 30 seconds later. Can't figure this one out at all... (headphones continue to work fine)

I'm on a Toshiba NB255 netbook running 10.10

PCI (sysfs)  
  *-multimedia            
       description: Audio device
       product: N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 1b
       bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
       version: 02
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list
       configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0
       resources: irq:46 memory:f0300000-f0303fff

----------


## Its_Rishi

Useless Forums...!
No one can solve 5.1 audio for ubuntu :Shame on you:  this is really weird...
****-it-up ****-it-up **** off ubuntu-linux... :Mad:  :Brick wall:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Largaroth

Hi, I've read through the first page of the topic and done the steps.
Here's where I get a problem, after successfully finding my alsa driver with the modprobe snd- ... when I try to add the name in the file /ect/modules, it simply creates a new empty file, and so I'm at a loss.

I recently installed an update, which seems to be the cause of my no longer having any sound.

(For info, my sound card is a Creative Labs Soundblaster Audigy SE)

----------


## jcmhunting

I tried to follow the step to get drivers installed and got an error message.  Any help would be appreciated.  This is the error.  Thanks in advance for the help.

 ┌───────────────────┤ module-assistant, log file viewer ├────────────────────┐
 │                                                                            │
 │ for i in control postinst postrm ; do \                                     
 │         if [ -f debian/$i.orig ]; then \                                    
 │         mv -f debian/$i.orig debian/$i ; \                                  
 │         fi ; \                                                              
 │         done                                                                
 │ rm -f control-munge                                                         
 │ make mrproper                                                               
 │ make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                  
 │ rm -f .depend *.o snd.map*                                                  
 │ rm -f modules/*.o modules/*.ko                                              
 │ make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include'          
 │ make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include'           
 │ make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                   
 │ rm -f configure-stamp                                                       
 │ rm -f build-stamp

----------


## matt_symes

Hi




> Hi, I've read through the first page of the topic and done the steps.
> Here's where I get a problem, after successfully finding my alsa driver with the modprobe snd- ... when I try to add the name in the file */ect/modules*, it simply creates a new empty file, and so I'm at a loss.
> 
> I recently installed an update, which seems to be the cause of my no longer having any sound.
> 
> (For info, my sound card is a Creative Labs Soundblaster Audigy SE)


Try 



```
/etc/modules
```

and not



```
/ect/modules
```

This has come up a number of times. Is this some unusual contraction of Et cetera which is what i thought /etc stood for ?  :Confused: 

Kind regards

----------


## varelov

If it is of any help to anybody:
- if you had sound after initial Ubuntu installation and installed a suggested update and lost sound, you might want to boot into the pre- update kernel version, provided that the update you installed causes Ubuntu to create a backup version of the kernel (like a security update, for example).
After a security update on my Ubuntu machine, my USB speakers were no longer recognized. But after booting into a previous version of the kernel (the one before updates), those speakers were recognized. After another update from there, same speakers were suddenly recognized in the latest kernel version as well.

----------


## ESDEEM

thanks a lot......it gave my sounds back....
contented !

----------


## nightfever

Allright, here's the problem:
I have an e-mu 1212m (emu10k1) soundcard (which is supported), but Ubuntu only detects my onboard card (which is also enabled)

lspci -v gives the following output:



```
03:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
	Subsystem: Creative Labs EMU1010 Digital Audio System [MAEM8960]
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19
	I/O ports at a400 [size=64]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: snd-emu10k1
```

and then:



```
bogdan@bogdan-945PL-S3P:~$ sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
bogdan@bogdan-945PL-S3P:~$
```

And still nothing.

EDIT: tried the hard way:
sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source
sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source

And then I got an error and a huge log file, the last error being:


```
In file included from include/linux/pci.h:58:0,                             
 │                  from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,   
 │                  from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:      
 │ /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/linux/pci_ids.h:2:58: fatal error:     
 │ @CONFIG_SND_KERNELSRC@/include/linux/pci_ids.h: No such file or directory   
 │ compilation terminated.                                                     
 │ make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1        
 │ make[4]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2                   
 │ make[3]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2                 
 │ make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic'        
 │ make[2]: *** [compile] Error 2                                              
 │ make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                   
 │ make[1]: *** [build-stamp] Error 2                                          
 │ make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                   
 │ make: *** [kdist_image] Error 2
```

----------


## scifiart

Hello everyone.
I got a problem with codecs. So I installed ubuntu 10.10, made upgrade. Now I have sound coming out my sound card, but sound is not comin through speakers wich are inside my all-in-one computer. What I can do now? My computer model is Medion Akoya P4010D. Sound card in Realtek High Definition Audio Codec chipset, version 6.0.1.6285.
Thanks very much.
Regards.

----------


## wolfhowl

Hello all having sound problems.  NO sound comes out at all either from the headphone jack in the front or the speaker jack in the back.  I have followed through these steps as well as I am able but have some questions.  In step one I get

homestar@homestar:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
homestar@homestar:~$ 

which is fine until I try to do sudo modprobe snd-     every variant I have tried comes back as not existing.  no combination of ALC662 that I have tried or NVidia or HDA NVidia works.
When I go to search for the driver on the seperate website lists driver options for snd-hda-intel.  I have tried getting ALSA from a fresh kernel and even tried doing the complilation myself without getting any error messages.  Kinda at a loss as what to do next any help would be appreciated.

----------


## HDTimeshifter

My sound stopped working after upgrading to 11.04.  My ALSA info is at:
http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=59...0d327765fb4cc7

----------


## wpshooter

> Hello everyone.
> I got a problem with codecs. So I installed ubuntu 10.10, made upgrade. Now I have sound coming out my sound card, but sound is not comin through speakers wich are inside my all-in-one computer. What I can do now? My computer model is Medion Akoya P4010D. Sound card in Realtek High Definition Audio Codec chipset, version 6.0.1.6285.
> Thanks very much.
> Regards.


If I have to read & digest everything that is in this thread to get the sound to work on my computer, I think I will just purchase M/S windows.

Thanks.

----------


## DarkTide

I also wanted to add my thanks to the long list.  I tried every fix that  I could find, but removing and reinstalling the linux-sound-base  packages finally worked.  

After four days of pounding away at the terminal, the little bongo noise at Ubuntu start up was quite suprising and exciting!

----------


## volkswagner

Please edit this how-to.



```
aplay -l
```

On Ubuntu Server 10.04 yields:



```
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
```



```
sudo aplay -l
```

Yields:



```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: CMI8738 [C-Media CMI8738], device 0: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI DAC/ADC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CMI8738 [C-Media CMI8738], device 1: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI 2nd DAC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CMI8738 [C-Media CMI8738], device 2: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

The same for alsamixer needed to be root for me 'sudo'.

Please add the 'sudo' as this gave me a false negative.  I thought I had an issue, but did not....

----------


## BicyclerBoy

You need to add your user to the audio group.
sudo should not be needed.

----------


## Tupper

I tried to compile Alsa but got the same error message than nightfever. This hint I got from BUG #579300, I quote the header
 "In Maverick we're  investigating using OSSp to shunt all apps attempting to use the older,  in-kernel OSS API to use pulse instead. To do so, we'll need to disable  all forms of OSS (native and emulated). This means that we need to turn  off the following kernel configuration options in ubuntu-maverick.git  (current values given)"

The software that I am trying to run is e.g. CW from the Ubuntu repository. It fails with message cannot set up sound card. It looks for /dev/audio, which I believe is the OSS way of doing things.

I tried the wrapper alsa-oss but it does not work.

It looks like Alsa can do emulation for OSS, but how do I get it to work???? :Confused:

----------


## tanaya chaudhuri

I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I was facing sound problem recently, tried many solutions till I found this guide.

*THIS GUIDE WORKED WONDERS FOR ME.
*
Thank you so much!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## webolizer

I make a fresh install 11.04 but I never get sound from it.

I tried to reinstall alsa drivers, I did many thing but all fail..

Please help

My alsa info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cb...f1a10d8c64222d

tHanks

----------


## BicyclerBoy

Your alsa drivers re-install may have caused the problem..
Your alsa info shows driver 1.0.23 ...edit {this is plain wrong.}..

Correction:  Not wrong...just shows that standard alsa kernel module is used...

----------


## webolizer

> Your alsa drivers re-install may have caused the problem..
> Your alsa info shows driver 1.0.23 ...edit {this is plain wrong.}..
> 
> Correction:  Not wrong...just shows that standard alsa kernel module is used...


what do you suggest to fix this problem?

----------


## tcahall

I have a Toshiba Satellite A105 with a new install of 11.04.  I have followed the guide and everything looks fine except the Master Volume in alsamixer shows 00 and there is no bar above it to increase the volume.  (it also doesn't take any input).  I am on the latest version of alsa and the "card" (internal sound) shows as being there and active.

Any ideas?

Tim.

----------


## BicyclerBoy

@weboliser
I'm not sure it is a problem...
My 10.04 box has this config & it's fine..

The driver version indicates the alsa kernel module. You can compile & install this (replace old) but it will break at every kernel update.
You end up having to rebuild against latest kernel headers & re-install...

There are instructions on alsa project website ...I only compile the alsa-plugins package.

----------


## Tupper

Hi Tim

I assume you talk about the alsamixer started in terminal. All the controls are keyboard based, i.e. cursor keys left and right highlights the bottom selection, master, pcm and so forth. The cursor up an down keys adjusts the levels. If I remember correctly, one of them works with page up/down.

webolizer

If you look in synaptics package manager under alsa-utils - files installed, you will see under usr/bin/ quite a few programs that does not necessarily have a gui associated with it. These programs you can run in terminal mode and as such get some useful info from them. Speaker-test is interesting, amixer (not alsamixer) gives you a list of input/output possibilities. I thing if there is a list displayed, then your sound card or onboard device is recognized. Somewhere on a post I read that on a new install the audio is muted in the mixer by default.
The problems I had a few posts back lies in 'old' sofware that uses OSS instead of alsa, therefore I have no sound for some programs.
In gnome desktop, under sounds and video there should be a program Pulse audio device chooser, start it and look under devices. Your HW should be listed here. Pulse audio device chooser when started defaults as an Icon on your panel.

A different (maybe wrong?) version of alsa drivers IMHO should at least pick up your audio hardware.

Another possibility is to look into your syslog for alsa entries, maybe there is something like an error message to work from. At the least it could provide you with a search item on the web for assistance, maybe even here.
Good luck!

----------


## tcahall

Tupper,

You are correct that it is alsa-mixer from the terminal.  I understand how to operate the program without the GUI.  However, while all of the settings have a level bar and can be adjusted, the master volume does not even have a bar and cannot be adjusted.

I'll take a look in the log and see if there is something I can find.

Thanks for the help.

Tim.

----------


## samyo

Hello
My sound was working fine. But it went off when i tried to install modem drivers. To recover sound, I followed the steps in this post. I got errors  while compiling ALSA drivers. It was a big log file. I am pasting only the error part. Kindly help.

[
 In file included from include/linux/pci.h:58:0,                             
 │                  from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,   
 │                  from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:      
 │ /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/linux/pci_ids.h:2:58: fatal error:     
 │ @CONFIG_SND_KERNELSRC@/include/linux/pci_ids.h: No such file or directory   
 │ compilation terminated.                                                     
 │ make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1        
 │ make[4]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2                   
 │ make[3]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2                 
 │ make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic'        
 │ make[2]: *** [compile] Error 2                                              
 │ make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                   
 │ make[1]: *** [build-stamp] Error 2                                          
 │ make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                   
 │ make: *** [kdist_image] Error 2 

]

After this, I had to abort the process. Any suggestions ??

----------


## Tupper

Tim,

I tried to reproduce your problem and looking at the 'man  amixer' it looks like you can activate the bar. Here is my info if I  enter just the command 'amixer' for the master volume:-
Simple mixer control 'Master',0
Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum
  Playback channels: Mono
  Limits: Playback 0 - 31
Mono: Playback 11 [35%] [-30.00dB] [on]

Just to compare it, here is my headphone list, it does not have a bar and cannot be adjusted:-
Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0
  Capabilities: pswitch penum
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback [on]
  Front Right: Playback [on]
At the bottom of the 'man amixer' it gives examples of the command.

Samyo,

I have the same problem. I have seem more posts with the problem, but no solution. The error is in this line:-
/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/linux/pci_ids.h:2:  fatal error: @CONFIG_SND_KERNELSRC@/include/linux/pci_ids.h: No such  file or directory
The file /pci_ids.h is in the generic linux header  directory, but it looks for it in the alsa include directory.
 I do not  know if the ./config command issued before make is maybe missing a  parameter, or if the make file is wrong.
 A shortcut cheat would be is to  copy the pci_ids.h file into the directory where the gcc compiler  expects it to be, BUT, there could be more failures. Better to look for  the reason why the compiler is confused with the directories.

The  include files (*.h) sometimes gets called by testing certain  pre-requisites, for example kernel version or whatever. 
Thus one can  include or exclude certain files for certain kernel versions etc. One  way to solve this, is to trace the include file calls from the program  memalloc.c, and in this way see if all the requisites are met. 
The one  include file (or header file) calls the next, calls the next and it all  started when the gcc compiler tried to compile memalloc.c

But... the  other route is to find out why your sound disappeared, rather than  sorting out the compiling error. 
Maybe in your case where the original  installation did work, I would suggest un-install Alsa and re-install it  over the package manager and then look for the problem if it still  persists. 

At least then you have a version of alsa that you know did  work.

----------


## tcahall

Tupper,

Actually, this has never worked.  This is a new installation on an old laptop (my daughter finally got tired of Windows crawling along).  I grabbed the latest of the website and installed.

The system sees that it has a sound card and allows me to adjust all volumes but the master.  Of course, since the master is zero, no sound.  I have 10.10 running on another system and 11.04 on yet another without a problem (although neither is a Toshiba laptop).

I have taken Alsa out and put it back in without error.  I did have a problem with taking out Alsa and it would not reinstall, but decided to reinstall 11.04 since it was a clean system anyway.  Since then, I have followed this thread and gotten the system to acknowledge the existence of the card, but still can't get sound.

Tim.

----------


## Tupper

Samyo

If you were trying to install the latest alsa drivers, it cannot work by just compiling it. Here is
the right procedure:-

http://alsa.opensrc.org/AlsaBuild2.6

Tim

There are some quirks with some of the onboard audio devices. See ALSA-Configuration.txt.
If you can run  [sudo ./alsa-info.sh --with-amixer], you will get a summary for alsa audio currently running on your laptop. (the file is created in /tmp as a txt file. Check in the file what alsa module is loaded for your specific hardware and compare that with the ALSA-Configuration.txt file to see if there are any known
problems with your particular HW and also the workaround for it. The AC97 audio entry makes for some interesting
reading.

On my PC :- /proc/2326/cwd/alsa-kernel/Documentation/ALSA-Configuration.txt
and         /proc/2326/cwd/utils/alsa-info.sh

else just search for the files.

----------


## ste_bran

This probably is an easy one for you guys, but not for this noob! :( I am running Natty, and sound has been working for me. When I boot, I hear the ubuntu sound when I log in. Next, I did the updates, which included a flash update, then opened firefox and went to web site for The Daily Show, which uses flash. The video works fine, but no sound. I have had sound before with Natty, so I know sound works (or at least it can!). Anyway, I am getting the bongo drum sound at login, which comes through the speakers, so I suspect my sound card works.

Tried some other sites: Colbert, Youtube, a radio station, and msnbc videos. In all cases except msnbc the video worked fine, but no sound with any of them. Yep, I checked at the upper right of the screen to make sure my speakers were not muted, and checked each application to make sure it was not muted either.

Then I thought maybe it's a flash or firefox problem. So I inserted a CD and started banshee. Even tho Banshee shows the cd is playing, still no sound. Oh, I rebooted somewhere in here, too, but no joy.

Found this thread (thank you, ubuntu community!), and started on the troubleshooter. My soundcard(s?) show up, but when i run the command grep 'audio' etc/group, I get the response audio:x:29:pulse  I'm not sure what that means, but the troubleshooter says if it doesn't say ubuntu, maybe I need to add my user name in here using sudo something-or-other. Not sure if that really is my problem, but hehe, I don't know what my user name is. On each command line for the shell, it says steve@... so maybe that is my user name? Didn't want to add something that I shouldn't.

----------


## ayele

windows media audio 9 decoder is asking me to listen  audio

----------


## sanjeevpunj

Thanks for all the info I could get from this thread and finally fixed my Audio.Yet one silly thing happened, and the Sound Preferences do not come up when I select the "SOUND" application, or when I click on "Sound preferences" under the speaker icon top right.I just get a popup message "Waiting for sound system to respond" 

Anyway i am getting sound out of my PCI Sound Card now,so quite happy with it.I can play music using Alsamixer, thanks. I wonder though, if i needed to change my Sound Prefrences to use the inbuilt sound (HDA INTEL) so that I could hear music through the headphones, I would now not be able to change anything.Any tips? Well i figured that out, run Alsamixer in terminal, and when the GUI opens, press F6, select the sound card you need, and simply reboot!

----------


## DragoonKPX

*EEP!* I saw something fishy in my sound preferences and I set it back to default, turns out that some games and apps will change your selected sound device :\ also I don't advise turning your volume up to 1000% full blast and then listening to your favorite music. I nearly had a heart attack from the shock alone.

----------


## color23

thanks for the tips  :Capital Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 


>>Poker USA<<

----------


## wim.glenn

hello, i am trying to get sound on my natty with hda-intel 

i was following the guide on the first page of this post, and alsa seems to have built successfully but i have a problem on step 4 of the guide:



```
wim@wim-ubuntu:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel 
FATAL: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error running install command for snd
WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

in dmesg i have, well, a whole bunch of messages but the relevant stuff is i'm assuming this bit at the end:



```
[  635.479268] snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special (err 0)
[  635.479599] snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special_device (err 0)
[  635.480778] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)
[  635.480846] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry (err 0)
[  635.480932] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)
[  635.481105] snd_timer: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)
[  635.481178] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)
[  635.481273] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit (err 0)
[  635.481354] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register (err 0)
[  635.481421] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device (err 0)
[  635.481505] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)
[  635.481654] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev (err 0)
[  643.939110] snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special (err 0)
[  643.939389] snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special_device (err 0)
[  643.940558] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)
[  643.940626] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry (err 0)
[  643.940712] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)
[  643.940885] snd_timer: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)
[  643.940958] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)
[  643.941053] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit (err 0)
[  643.941135] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register (err 0)
[  643.941202] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device (err 0)
[  643.941285] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)
[  643.941434] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev (err 0)
```

what could i try next?

----------


## wim.glenn

nevermind, i have solved my own issue with the following method:  

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)

----------


## Sofox

I was having a problem with CA0106 cards (Creative Soundblaster Audigy and Blaster X-Fi). They worked fine on a fresh Ubuntu 10.10, but after Ubuntu updates, they stopped working (not to mention that any sound I tried to play on them seemed to get picked up by their microphone inputs).

Thankfully, due to another thread in the Beginners Forum (which I can't find), I came across a solution:

Install Gnome Alsamixer:


```
sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
```

Run it by hitting Alt+F2 and entering "gnome-alsamixer".
Click on the CA0106 tab.
Uncheck the option marked "IEC958"

I was surprised something so simple worked, but it did.

----------


## Swashbunglar

I get perfect sound to all 6 speakers.
Unfortunately I do not have mic function.
All I get is this noise sound like static and alien chatter, but no mic.
The soundcard and mic both work in Win7x64 ultimate.
Something is not quite right in the ALSA ports for the mic.
I've un-installed and re-install alsa to no avail.

Any suggestions, or should I just find a better linux compatible sound card?

EDIT: Small work around. I found a small usb Altec Lansing sound card/dongle. I plugged it in and ubuntu instantly recognised it. I plugged my mic in, set it up in the sound config, and viola I have mic.
So I'm running 5.1 out from my supreme fx ii and mic from my altec lansing.
It's not ideal, but it will do until I (or someone smarter) figure out a real solution to the supreme fx II mic port issue.

ASLA: 1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu1
Operating System:Linux 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu (Natty 11.04) 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux    
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair II Formula
Chipset: NVIDIA nForce® 780a SLI
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor ~3.2GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM DDR2 1066 OCZ Reaper
Hard Drive: 120 GB PCI-E SSD OCZ Revodrive
Video Card: 1GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SLI
Sound Card: SoundMAX Digital HD Audio ADI 1988B 8 -Channel High Definition Audio CODEC

----------


## alexander750

I'm having issues getting sound sorted out...
When I first started using my new setup, the only sound I had was the analog output, feeding my monitor speakers. Enabling digital output to my home theater amp required running alsamixer in the terminal and enabling "Audigy Digital Input/Output Jack", and I couldn't have both at the same time (or switch easily using "Sound Preferences"); switching required running alsamixer again to disable digital I/O.
But wait, there's more!
That digital output was strictly PCM--no Dolby Digital or DTS (i.e., AC3 passthrough). To enable AC3, I looked up the following and put the resulting .asoundrc file in my home directory. I ran alsamixer yet again, and enabled digital I/O and also something called "S/PDIF Optical Raw". Now I got AC3 with DVDs (in Movie Player and VLC) and nothing else--no sound effects, no Banshee, no nothing. Worse, I can't seem to switch back!
Is there a way I can get everything working, without constantly having to reconfigure, reconfigure, reconfigure? I'm used to using a Mac where all this "just works". More precisely:
(1) Is it possible to use analog and digital connections simultaneously? If not, is it possible for my sound card to automatically switch depending on what output is connected?
(2) When using digital output, how do I get media players to switch automatically between PCM and AC3? (My HT amp automatically detects this.)

Ubuntu 11.04 (64 bit)
Creative Audigy SB 0090 (PCI)
Biostar K8M800-M7A, Athlon 64 3400+, 1 GB DDR400 RAM, 2 TB SATA HD, LG DVD-RW (onboard audio and video disabled in BIOS)
EVGA nVidia GeForce 7800GS AGP 8X, 256 MB DDR SGRAM
Monitor: Acer H233H, connected via DVI/analog audio
HT amp: Yamaha HTR-5440, connected via S/PDIF coax

----------


## VcDeveloper

Host OS: Windows 7
Guest OS: Zorin 5 Ultimate x64 (Ubuntu 11.04 natty)
VBox 4.0.10 r72479
Head Phones: Gamecon Plantronics w/mic

Need  help figuring out why my onboard mic is not being detected. Not sure if  its because I'm using it in a Virtual Machine or not. Sound Preferences  doesn't show any Input Devices.  Everything else works fine.

Thanks!...

----------


## MSBF

You Rock. Keudoes!

----------


## Beth B

Is there any one that can help me here? I am not very technical. My son built this PC for me but for the life of me, some things just won't work for me. I upgraded Ubuntu and firefox but many things won't work. Now even says browser probs. 

This is what I saw when following the directions but can't figure out where my driver might be.

This is what I get from the command prompt:

eth@beth-desktop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: CK8S [NVidia CK8S], device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia CK8S]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CK8S [NVidia CK8S], device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia CK8S - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
beth@beth-desktop:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb Host Bridge (rev a1)
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb LPC Bridge (rev a2)
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 0c11
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce 250Gb PCI System Management (rev a1)
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 0c11
        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 10
        I/O ports at e000 [size=32]
        I/O ports at 1c00 [size=64]
        I/O ports at 2000 [size=64]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
        Memory at f6003000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
        Memory at f6004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        Memory at f6005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device a002
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]
        I/O ports at bc00 [size=128]
        Memory at f6001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK8S Parallel ATA Controller (v2.5) (rev a2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5002
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]
        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]
        I/O ports at f000 [size=16]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0a.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK8S Serial ATA Controller (v2.5) (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b002
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
        I/O ports at 09f0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0bf0 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 0970 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0b70 [size=4]
        I/O ports at d800 [size=16]
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=128]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AGP Host to PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 16
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=10
        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff
        Memory behind bridge: f2000000-f3ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-efffffff

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb PCI-to-PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=128
        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff
        Memory behind bridge: f4000000-f5ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 88000000-880fffff

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
        Flags: fast devsel

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R420 JI [Radeon X800PRO] (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 0002
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20
        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]
        Memory at f3000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at f2000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R420 [Radeon X800 PRO/GTO] (Secondary)
        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 0003
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32
        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
        Memory at f3010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Gigabyte)
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
        Memory at f5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        I/O ports at a000 [size=256]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 88000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

beth@beth-desktop:~$ 

Thanks for any help you can give me!

----------


## lkjoel

Thanks a lot, your tutorial helped me fix my sound!

Here is an extra entry you can add:

If aplay -l looks similar to this:


```
user@user-desktop:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
ALSA lib conf.c:3643:(snd_config_update_r) Cannot access file /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
ALSA lib control.c:882:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL hw:0
aplay: device_list:249: control open (0): No such file or directory
ALSA lib conf.c:3643:(snd_config_update_r) Cannot access file /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
ALSA lib control.c:882:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL hw:1
aplay: device_list:249: control open (1): No such file or directory
ALSA lib conf.c:3643:(snd_config_update_r) Cannot access file /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
ALSA lib control.c:882:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL hw:2
aplay: device_list:249: control open (2): No such file or directory
```

Simply do this:


```
user@user-desktop~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libasound2
```

----------


## lkjoel

> Is there any one that can help me here? I am not very technical. My son built this PC for me but for the life of me, some things just won't work for me. I upgraded Ubuntu and firefox but many things won't work. Now even says browser probs. 
> 
> This is what I saw when following the directions but can't figure out where my driver might be.
> 
> This is what I get from the command prompt:
> 
> eth@beth-desktop:~$ aplay -l
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: CK8S [NVidia CK8S], device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia CK8S]
> ...


Your aplay -l works perfectly, so no need to add anything to the kernel.

Simply skip to the Alsamixer part.

----------


## lkjoel

> Host OS: Windows 7
> Guest OS: Zorin 5 Ultimate x64 (Ubuntu 11.04 natty)
> VBox 4.0.10 r72479
> Head Phones: Gamecon Plantronics w/mic
> 
> Need  help figuring out why my onboard mic is not being detected. Not sure if  its because I'm using it in a Virtual Machine or not. Sound Preferences  doesn't show any Input Devices.  Everything else works fine.
> 
> Thanks!...


Could you give me the output of:


```
arecord -l
```

----------


## piccobello

Thanks a lot for this guide!

It was very useful for me, I'd like to share the solution I found:

Issue: Creative Labs SB0240 Audigy 2 Platinum 6.1 not working after installing Kubuntu Natty (11.04).

Solution:
$ sudo alsamixer
go to Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack
it's off (MM), turn it on typing m (becomes a green 00)
hear the magic pop in your speakers
sudo alsactl store 0 (to store prefs)

enjoy!

----------


## tcahall

arecord -l output
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

----------


## tcahall

picobello

I've been through the alsamixer path before.  I don't have an output jack.  I have master (fixed at 00, green and with no volume bar above), PCM, CD, beep, caller ID and Off Hook.  caller ID and off hook are mm, the rest are green and I can adjust valume (except the master).

Sound card offers default or Intel HDA (no change with selection), 

Tim.

----------


## VivianH

Hi 

Great HowTo but i still have no sound. I just followed all your instructions and still cant listen to music. I have Ubuntu 11.04 running on a Sony Vaio VGN-UX37GN. The output from lspci looks like this: 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 16)
07:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
07:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
07:04.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

running aplay -l i get this:

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC262 Analog [ALC262 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC262 Digital [ALC262 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

  The alsa-base.conf is unedited after reinstalling all the alsa packages.

Any Ideas? Had the same issue with Fedora 15 and Debian wont even run on this machine. Might it be the machine?

----------


## lkjoel

> Hi 
> 
> Great HowTo but i still have no sound. I just followed all your instructions and still cant listen to music. I have Ubuntu 11.04 running on a Sony Vaio VGN-UX37GN. The output from lspci looks like this: 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
> ...


Try Sound Troubleshooting in my signature.
It's based on this guide, except it has a bit more troubleshooting

----------


## doublewitt

My sound is not working at all [ubuntu 10.04 LTS] - was working fine until today!

doublewitt@InfoDesk:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

tried pretty well everything here: still no sound - what to do...?

----------


## detritusuk

Thanks for this guide.  It has been the best answer to try and resolve some of the issues I have had.

I have previously used other versions of Linux of the Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio Ilk but I have had issues with the sound for quite some time.  I did hope that a fresh install would do the trick.  Unfortunately not.

My knowledge is quite limited.  I have managed to tinker with ubuntu this far.  I still cant hear any sound from my speakers on my monitor though.

Perhaps the following might give a better idea what is going on




> stephen@ubuntu:~$ aplay -l
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: VT1708S Analog [VT1708S Analog]
>   Subdevices: 1/2
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
>   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: VT1708S Digital [VT1708S Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> ...


Thanks

----------


## Chaos7703

Hello every one!

I was trying to follow this post to get a sound card working on an HP Pavilion a1214n "HP Media Center" desktop for my neighbor.  However, I'm not sure if it of much use right now.

The link in the *update* lead to a 404 error.

I got to step three and the link to "http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/" sent me to a generic folder index page.  When I clicked to go into the folder in took me to "http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/alsa-lib/index.html" which appears to be a front end to a C library used to build the drivers.  There is no such "dropdown box" ("search for your sound card (chipset) manufacturer in the dropdown box").  Steps one and two gave me no chipset name(s) either (I believe).

Note:   When I just now tried going to "http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/" again it gave me a 404 error & got hijacked by my ISP to a generic search page..

I will post a request for specific help in a separate thread, but I thought that so long as the page(s) "behind" the help aren't working, then neither is the post.

Thanks again =)

----------


## detritusuk

I cant understand why but after many trials of following various parts in this forum and then failing.  Rebooting and trying again.  It now appears to be working. I cant explain why or what it was that made it work.

I can only say that I tried to search for my graphics card VT1708S in the forums.  Something that I should have thought about earlier.

Lidex in the second article made a suggested that I thought I would try which was here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...hlight=VT1708S

I also reinstalled pulse components.  As in Pulse Audio Pulse Manager and Pulse Volume I think it was in the ubuntu software centre and it appeared to work on the next reboot!!!

----------


## detritusuk

Hi Chaos,

Unfrotunately the link to the alsa project page appears to be down.  There is a list of drivers if you look about the website www.alsa-project.org when it is back up.

I would have directed you there as I have just been there myself.  But with it being out of commission at this very moment I am unable to get it for you.

----------


## Chaos7703

Thank you detritusuk.  I figured it was a temp error, but I thought I'd let some one know just in case.

To anyone who may be of help; I just posted a separate thread detailing what I have/know about my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...6#post11112476

----------


## debiant

I got this far...

mike@LMD:/usr/src/alsa$ cp /downloads/alsa-*
cp: missing destination file operand after `/downloads/alsa-*'
Try `cp --help' for more information.
mike@LMD:/usr/src/alsa$ 


Anyone know what the "missing destination file operand" could be?

The driver I'm after is called emu10k1 for the Creative 0404 Audigy 2 value.

I'll be grateful for any help anyone can offer.

 :Pray: 

Back on 10.04. Still no sound, working through Pulse issues now.  Will continue trying to install Ubuntu next weekend...

----------


## lkjoel

> Back on 10.04. Still no sound, working through Pulse issues now.  Will continue trying to install Ubuntu next weekend...


Try Sound Troubleshooting in my signature.

----------


## cam_c

Great guide, now got sound from the server with MPD using GMPC on the laptop!  Lovely job - just wanted to say thanks!

----------


## debiant

Still battling on...installed Debian 6 as a way of definitely escaping pulse-audio-it isn't used by Debian.
This is about as far as it goes-
mike@LMD:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)module-assistant alsa-source
[sudo] password for mike: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-2.6.32-5-amd64module-assistant
E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-2.6.32-5-amd64module-assistant'
mike@LMD:~$ 

Anyone got any ideas or suggestions or does linux/debian just not do sound? The card is an E-MU0404, the ALSA driver is EMU10K1, there just doesn't seem to be any way of installing it. 

 :Sad:

----------


## lkjoel

> Still battling on...installed Debian 6 as a way of definitely escaping pulse-audio-it isn't used by Debian.
> This is about as far as it goes-
> mike@LMD:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)module-assistant alsa-source
> [sudo] password for mike: 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-2.6.32-5-amd64module-assistant
> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-2.6.32-5-amd64module-assistant'
> ...


Could you give me the output of these Terminal commands?


```
uname -a
lsb_release -s -c
```

----------


## debiant

Hallo IkJoel,

mike@mike-LMD:~$ uname -a
Linux mike-LMD 2.6.32-33-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:07:13 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
mike@mike-LMD:~$ lsb_release -s -c
lucid
mike@mike-LMD:~$ 

Thank you so much for offering to help. I'm back with Ubuntu as you can see now!

Don't usually do huge messages but here are todays adventures, I'd alrady done the whole sound sticky to the point where no mixer appeared, so I did it all again saving everything as I went.

Any help will be really appreciated.

Mike

Cannot open mixer

If you have tried to install a couple of different ALSA versions, then sometimes the mixer cannot be opened anymore. This happens if you have tried 0.3.2 and want to downgrade to 0.3.0-pre4 (IIRC). You should delete all libasound files and links from /usr/lib and then recompile libraries and utils:

    rm /usr/lib/libasound.*

Just to be safe, remove all ALSA sound drivers afterwards, then recompile and install and reload the drivers. 



Terminal-



```
mike@mike-LMD:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
mike@mike-LMD:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
	Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
	Memory at <ignored> (64-bit, non-prefetchable)
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
	Memory behind bridge: fdf00000-fdffffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
	Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdb00000-00000000fdbfffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (prog-if 01)
	Subsystem: Jetway Information Co., Ltd. Device 7001
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22
	I/O ports at ff00 [size=8]
	I/O ports at fe00 [size=4]
	I/O ports at fd00 [size=8]
	I/O ports at fc00 [size=4]
	I/O ports at fb00 [size=16]
	Memory at fe02f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ahci
	Kernel modules: ahci

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	Memory at fe02e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	Memory at fe02d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17
	Memory at fe02c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	Memory at fe02b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	Memory at fe02a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
	Memory at fe029000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller
	Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
	I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
	I/O ports at fa00 [size=16]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp
	Kernel modules: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
	Subsystem: Jetway Information Co., Ltd. Device 888f
	Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
	Memory at fe024000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01)
	Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=64
	I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
	Memory behind bridge: fdd00000-fddfffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fdc00000-fdcfffff

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	Memory at fe028000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map
	Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller
	Flags: fast devsel
	Kernel modules: amd64_edac_mod

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control
	Flags: fast devsel

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]
	Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device e100
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27
	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	Memory at fdfe0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
	I/O ports at ee00 [size=256]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fdf00000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
	Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730
	Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device aa38
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
	Memory at fdffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26
	I/O ports at de00 [size=256]
	Memory at fdeff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Memory at fdbf0000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fdb00000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: r8169
	Kernel modules: r8169

03:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
	Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 4002
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 20
	I/O ports at cf00 [size=64]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: snd-emu10k1

mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
Display all 170 possibilities? (y or n)
snd-ac97-codec           snd-hwdep                snd-soc-ak4104
snd-ad1889               snd-i2c                  snd-soc-ak4535
snd-ak4114               snd-ice1712              snd-soc-ak4642
snd-ak4117               snd-ice1724              snd-soc-core
snd-ak4xxx-adda          snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx       snd-soc-cs4270
snd-ali5451              snd-indigo               snd-soc-l3
snd-als300               snd-indigodj             snd-soc-max9877
snd-als4000              snd-indigodjx            snd-soc-pcm3008
snd-atiixp               snd-indigoio             snd-soc-spdif
snd-atiixp-modem         snd-indigoiox            snd-soc-ssm2602
snd-au8810               snd-intel8x0             snd-soc-tlv320aic23
snd-au8820               snd-intel8x0m            snd-soc-tlv320aic26
snd-au8830               snd-korg1212             snd-soc-tlv320aic3x
snd-aw2                  snd-layla20              snd-soc-twl4030
snd-azt3328              snd-layla24              snd-soc-uda134x
snd-bt87x                snd-lx6464es             snd-soc-uda1380
snd-ca0106               snd-maestro3             snd-soc-wm8350
snd-cmipci               snd-mia                  snd-soc-wm8400
snd-cs4281               snd-mixart               snd-soc-wm8510
snd-cs46xx               snd-mixer-oss            snd-soc-wm8523
snd-cs5530               snd-mona                 snd-soc-wm8580
snd-cs5535audio          snd-mpu401               snd-soc-wm8728
snd-cs8427               snd-mpu401-uart          snd-soc-wm8731
snd-ctxfi                snd-mtpav                snd-soc-wm8750
snd-darla20              snd-mts64                snd-soc-wm8753
snd-darla24              snd-nm256                snd-soc-wm8776
snd-dummy                snd-opl3-lib             snd-soc-wm8900
snd-echo3g               snd-opl3-synth           snd-soc-wm8903
snd-emu10k1              snd-oxygen               snd-soc-wm8940
snd-emu10k1-synth        snd-oxygen-lib           snd-soc-wm8960
snd-emu10k1x             snd-page-alloc           snd-soc-wm8961
snd-emux-synth           snd-pcm                  snd-soc-wm8971
snd-ens1370              snd-pcm-oss              snd-soc-wm8974
snd-ens1371              snd-pcsp                 snd-soc-wm8988
snd-es1938               snd-pcxhr                snd-soc-wm8990
snd-es1968               snd-pdaudiocf            snd-soc-wm8993
snd-fm801                snd-portman2x4           snd-soc-wm9081
snd-gina20               snd-pt2258               snd-soc-wm-hubs
snd-gina24               snd-rawmidi              snd-sonicvibes
snd-hda-codec            snd-riptide              snd-tea575x-tuner
snd-hda-codec-analog     snd-rme32                snd-timer
snd-hda-codec-atihdmi    snd-rme96                snd-trident
snd-hda-codec-ca0110     snd-rme9652              snd-usb-audio
snd-hda-codec-cirrus     snd-sb16-dsp             snd-usb-caiaq
snd-hda-codec-cmedia     snd-sb-common            snd-usb-lib
snd-hda-codec-conexant   snd-seq                  snd-usb-us122l
snd-hda-codec-idt        snd-seq-device           snd-usb-usx2y
snd-hda-codec-intelhdmi  snd-seq-dummy            snd-util-mem
snd-hda-codec-nvhdmi     snd-seq-midi             snd-via82xx
snd-hda-codec-realtek    snd-seq-midi-emul        snd-via82xx-modem
snd-hda-codec-si3054     snd-seq-midi-event       snd-virmidi
snd-hda-codec-via        snd-seq-oss              snd-virtuoso
snd-hda-intel            snd-seq-virmidi          snd-vx222
snd-hdsp                 snd-serial-u16550        snd-vx-lib
snd-hdspm                snd-soc-ad1836           snd-vxpocket
snd-hifier               snd-soc-ad1938           snd-ymfpci
snd-hrtimer              snd-soc-ad73311          
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo nano /etc/modules
mike@mike-LMD:~$ alsamixer
cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
mike@mike-LMD:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
mike@mike-LMD:~$ 




(4) sudo nano /etc/modules:

 
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp
rtc
snd-emu10k1



mike@mike-LMD:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
mike@mike-LMD:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
	Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
	Memory at <ignored> (64-bit, non-prefetchable)
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
	Memory behind bridge: fdf00000-fdffffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
	Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdb00000-00000000fdbfffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (prog-if 01)
	Subsystem: Jetway Information Co., Ltd. Device 7001
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22
	I/O ports at ff00 [size=8]
	I/O ports at fe00 [size=4]
	I/O ports at fd00 [size=8]
	I/O ports at fc00 [size=4]
	I/O ports at fb00 [size=16]
	Memory at fe02f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ahci
	Kernel modules: ahci

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	Memory at fe02e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	Memory at fe02d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17
	Memory at fe02c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	Memory at fe02b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	Memory at fe02a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
	Memory at fe029000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller
	Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16
	I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
	I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
	I/O ports at fa00 [size=16]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp
	Kernel modules: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
	Subsystem: Jetway Information Co., Ltd. Device 888f
	Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
	Memory at fe024000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01)
	Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=64
	I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
	Memory behind bridge: fdd00000-fddfffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fdc00000-fdcfffff

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18
	Memory at fe028000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map
	Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller
	Flags: fast devsel
	Kernel modules: amd64_edac_mod

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control
	Flags: fast devsel

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]
	Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device e100
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27
	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	Memory at fdfe0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
	I/O ports at ee00 [size=256]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fdf00000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
	Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730
	Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device aa38
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
	Memory at fdffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26
	I/O ports at de00 [size=256]
	Memory at fdeff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Memory at fdbf0000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fdb00000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: r8169
	Kernel modules: r8169

03:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
	Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 4002
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 20
	I/O ports at cf00 [size=64]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: snd-emu10k1

mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
Display all 170 possibilities? (y or n)
snd-ac97-codec           snd-hwdep                snd-soc-ak4104
snd-ad1889               snd-i2c                  snd-soc-ak4535
snd-ak4114               snd-ice1712              snd-soc-ak4642
snd-ak4117               snd-ice1724              snd-soc-core
snd-ak4xxx-adda          snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx       snd-soc-cs4270
snd-ali5451              snd-indigo               snd-soc-l3
snd-als300               snd-indigodj             snd-soc-max9877
snd-als4000              snd-indigodjx            snd-soc-pcm3008
snd-atiixp               snd-indigoio             snd-soc-spdif
snd-atiixp-modem         snd-indigoiox            snd-soc-ssm2602
snd-au8810               snd-intel8x0             snd-soc-tlv320aic23
snd-au8820               snd-intel8x0m            snd-soc-tlv320aic26
snd-au8830               snd-korg1212             snd-soc-tlv320aic3x
snd-aw2                  snd-layla20              snd-soc-twl4030
snd-azt3328              snd-layla24              snd-soc-uda134x
snd-bt87x                snd-lx6464es             snd-soc-uda1380
snd-ca0106               snd-maestro3             snd-soc-wm8350
snd-cmipci               snd-mia                  snd-soc-wm8400
snd-cs4281               snd-mixart               snd-soc-wm8510
snd-cs46xx               snd-mixer-oss            snd-soc-wm8523
snd-cs5530               snd-mona                 snd-soc-wm8580
snd-cs5535audio          snd-mpu401               snd-soc-wm8728
snd-cs8427               snd-mpu401-uart          snd-soc-wm8731
snd-ctxfi                snd-mtpav                snd-soc-wm8750
snd-darla20              snd-mts64                snd-soc-wm8753
snd-darla24              snd-nm256                snd-soc-wm8776
snd-dummy                snd-opl3-lib             snd-soc-wm8900
snd-echo3g               snd-opl3-synth           snd-soc-wm8903
snd-emu10k1              snd-oxygen               snd-soc-wm8940
snd-emu10k1-synth        snd-oxygen-lib           snd-soc-wm8960
snd-emu10k1x             snd-page-alloc           snd-soc-wm8961
snd-emux-synth           snd-pcm                  snd-soc-wm8971
snd-ens1370              snd-pcm-oss              snd-soc-wm8974
snd-ens1371              snd-pcsp                 snd-soc-wm8988
snd-es1938               snd-pcxhr                snd-soc-wm8990
snd-es1968               snd-pdaudiocf            snd-soc-wm8993
snd-fm801                snd-portman2x4           snd-soc-wm9081
snd-gina20               snd-pt2258               snd-soc-wm-hubs
snd-gina24               snd-rawmidi              snd-sonicvibes
snd-hda-codec            snd-riptide              snd-tea575x-tuner
snd-hda-codec-analog     snd-rme32                snd-timer
snd-hda-codec-atihdmi    snd-rme96                snd-trident
snd-hda-codec-ca0110     snd-rme9652              snd-usb-audio
snd-hda-codec-cirrus     snd-sb16-dsp             snd-usb-caiaq
snd-hda-codec-cmedia     snd-sb-common            snd-usb-lib
snd-hda-codec-conexant   snd-seq                  snd-usb-us122l
snd-hda-codec-idt        snd-seq-device           snd-usb-usx2y
snd-hda-codec-intelhdmi  snd-seq-dummy            snd-util-mem
snd-hda-codec-nvhdmi     snd-seq-midi             snd-via82xx
snd-hda-codec-realtek    snd-seq-midi-emul        snd-via82xx-modem
snd-hda-codec-si3054     snd-seq-midi-event       snd-virmidi
snd-hda-codec-via        snd-seq-oss              snd-virtuoso
snd-hda-intel            snd-seq-virmidi          snd-vx222
snd-hdsp                 snd-serial-u16550        snd-vx-lib
snd-hdspm                snd-soc-ad1836           snd-vxpocket
snd-hifier               snd-soc-ad1938           snd-ymfpci
snd-hrtimer              snd-soc-ad73311          
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo nano /etc/modules
mike@mike-LMD:~$ alsamixer
cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
mike@mike-LMD:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libfltk1.1
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED
  alsa-base* alsa-modules-2.6.32-33-generic* alsa-utils* linux-sound-base*
  paconfig* ubuntu-desktop*
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 6 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
After this operation, 4,522kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 126197 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing alsa-modules-2.6.32-33-generic ...
Purging configuration files for alsa-modules-2.6.32-33-generic ...
dpkg: warning: while removing alsa-modules-2.6.32-33-generic, directory '/lib/modules/2.6.32-33-generic/updates' not empty so not removed.
Removing ubuntu-desktop ...
Removing alsa-base ...
Purging configuration files for alsa-base ...
Removing paconfig ...
Removing alsa-utils ...
Purging configuration files for alsa-utils ...
Removing linux-sound-base ...
Purging configuration files for linux-sound-base ...
Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
Processing triggers for python-gmenu ...
Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.en_GB.utf8.cache...
Processing triggers for ureadahead ...
ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Processing triggers for python-support ...
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-utils
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libfltk1.1
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  alsa-base
Suggested packages:
  apmd alsa-oss oss-compat
The following NEW packages will be installed
  alsa-base alsa-utils linux-sound-base
0 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 1,408kB of archives.
After this operation, 2,732kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Get: 1 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main linux-sound-base 1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3 [33.7kB]
Get: 2 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main alsa-base 1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3 [273kB]
Get: 3 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main alsa-utils 1.0.22-0ubuntu5 [1,102kB]
Fetched 1,408kB in 1s (1,202kB/s)   
Preconfiguring packages ...
Selecting previously deselected package linux-sound-base.
(Reading database ... 126037 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking linux-sound-base (from .../linux-sound-base_1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package alsa-base.
Unpacking alsa-base (from .../alsa-base_1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package alsa-utils.
Unpacking alsa-utils (from .../alsa-utils_1.0.22-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb) ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Processing triggers for ureadahead ...
Setting up linux-sound-base (1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3) ...

Setting up alsa-base (1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3) ...

Setting up alsa-utils (1.0.22-0ubuntu5) ...

mike@mike-LMD:~$  

(rebooted)



mike@mike-LMD:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 2: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source
[sudo] password for mike: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
build-essential is already the newest version.
linux-headers-2.6.32-33-generic is already the newest version.
module-assistant is already the newest version.
alsa-source is already the newest version.
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libfltk1.1
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
mike@mike-LMD:~$ apt-get autoremove
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages will be REMOVED
  libfltk1.1
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
After this operation, 1,151kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 126151 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing libfltk1.1 ...
Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source

Updated infos about 1 packages
Getting source for kernel version: 2.6.32-33-generic
Kernel headers available in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-33-generic
Creating symlink...
apt-get install build-essential 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
build-essential is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.

Done!
unpack 
Extracting the package tarball, /usr/src/alsa-driver.tar.bz2, please wait...
Target package file 
/usr/src/alsa-modules-2.6.32-33-generic_1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3+2.6.32-33.72_amd
64.deb already exists, not rebuilding!
(however, you could use the -f switch to ignore it)
dpkg -Ei /usr/src/alsa-modules-2.6.32-33-generic_1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3+2.6.32-33.72_amd64.deb 
Selecting previously deselected package alsa-modules-2.6.32-33-generic.
(Reading database ... 126142 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking alsa-modules-2.6.32-33-generic (from .../alsa-modules-2.6.32-33-generic_1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3+2.6.32-33.72_amd64.deb) ...
Setting up alsa-modules-2.6.32-33-generic (1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3+2.6.32-33.72) ...
You should now stop all applications using sound devices 
and reload all ALSA sound modules.

mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
Display all 170 possibilities? (y or n)
snd-ac97-codec           snd-hwdep                snd-soc-ak4104
snd-ad1889               snd-i2c                  snd-soc-ak4535
snd-ak4114               snd-ice1712              snd-soc-ak4642
snd-ak4117               snd-ice1724              snd-soc-core
snd-ak4xxx-adda          snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx       snd-soc-cs4270
snd-ali5451              snd-indigo               snd-soc-l3
snd-als300               snd-indigodj             snd-soc-max9877
snd-als4000              snd-indigodjx            snd-soc-pcm3008
snd-atiixp               snd-indigoio             snd-soc-spdif
snd-atiixp-modem         snd-indigoiox            snd-soc-ssm2602
snd-au8810               snd-intel8x0             snd-soc-tlv320aic23
snd-au8820               snd-intel8x0m            snd-soc-tlv320aic26
snd-au8830               snd-korg1212             snd-soc-tlv320aic3x
snd-aw2                  snd-layla20              snd-soc-twl4030
snd-azt3328              snd-layla24              snd-soc-uda134x
snd-bt87x                snd-lx6464es             snd-soc-uda1380
snd-ca0106               snd-maestro3             snd-soc-wm8350
snd-cmipci               snd-mia                  snd-soc-wm8400
snd-cs4281               snd-mixart               snd-soc-wm8510
snd-cs46xx               snd-mixer-oss            snd-soc-wm8523
snd-cs5530               snd-mona                 snd-soc-wm8580
snd-cs5535audio          snd-mpu401               snd-soc-wm8728
snd-cs8427               snd-mpu401-uart          snd-soc-wm8731
snd-ctxfi                snd-mtpav                snd-soc-wm8750
snd-darla20              snd-mts64                snd-soc-wm8753
snd-darla24              snd-nm256                snd-soc-wm8776
snd-dummy                snd-opl3-lib             snd-soc-wm8900
snd-echo3g               snd-opl3-synth           snd-soc-wm8903
snd-emu10k1              snd-oxygen               snd-soc-wm8940
snd-emu10k1-synth        snd-oxygen-lib           snd-soc-wm8960
snd-emu10k1x             snd-page-alloc           snd-soc-wm8961
snd-emux-synth           snd-pcm                  snd-soc-wm8971
snd-ens1370              snd-pcm-oss              snd-soc-wm8974
snd-ens1371              snd-pcsp                 snd-soc-wm8988
snd-es1938               snd-pcxhr                snd-soc-wm8990
snd-es1968               snd-pdaudiocf            snd-soc-wm8993
snd-fm801                snd-portman2x4           snd-soc-wm9081
snd-gina20               snd-pt2258               snd-soc-wm-hubs
snd-gina24               snd-rawmidi              snd-sonicvibes
snd-hda-codec            snd-riptide              snd-tea575x-tuner
snd-hda-codec-analog     snd-rme32                snd-timer
snd-hda-codec-atihdmi    snd-rme96                snd-trident
snd-hda-codec-ca0110     snd-rme9652              snd-usb-audio
snd-hda-codec-cirrus     snd-sb16-dsp             snd-usb-caiaq
snd-hda-codec-cmedia     snd-sb-common            snd-usb-lib
snd-hda-codec-conexant   snd-seq                  snd-usb-us122l
snd-hda-codec-idt        snd-seq-device           snd-usb-usx2y
snd-hda-codec-intelhdmi  snd-seq-dummy            snd-util-mem
snd-hda-codec-nvhdmi     snd-seq-midi             snd-via82xx
snd-hda-codec-realtek    snd-seq-midi-emul        snd-via82xx-modem
snd-hda-codec-si3054     snd-seq-midi-event       snd-virmidi
snd-hda-codec-via        snd-seq-oss              snd-virtuoso
snd-hda-intel            snd-seq-virmidi          snd-vx222
snd-hdsp                 snd-serial-u16550        snd-vx-lib
snd-hdspm                snd-soc-ad1836           snd-vxpocket
snd-hifier               snd-soc-ad1938           snd-ymfpci
snd-hrtimer              snd-soc-ad73311          
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo nano /etc/modules

# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp
rtc
snd-emu10k1x

(Now trying EMU10k1x in case I had the wrong driver...)


mike@mike-LMD:~$ alsamixer  (mixer opned with ATI SB as the default soundcard, E-MU SB0404PCI not on list?)


mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo alsactl store 0
Home directory /home/mike not ours.
mike@mike-LMD:~$ grep 'audio' /etc/group
audio:x:29:pulse,mike
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo alsactl
[sudo] password for mike: 
alsactl: Specify command...
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo alsactl store 0
Home directory /home/mike not ours.
mike@mike-LMD:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 2: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
mike@mike-LMD:~$
```

...No sign of E-MU SB0404 PCI

----------


## lkjoel

Every time you change something in /etc/modules, you have to reboot for changes to take effect.
So reboot and type in a Terminal window:


```
aplay-l
sudo aplay -l
```

and see if you can see your card now.

----------


## debiant

Thanks Ikjoel,
I'll do the sticky again rebooting after anything that mentions /etc/modules.

This is the output from what you suggested:


mike@mike-LMD:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo aplay -l
[sudo] password for mike: 
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
mike@mike-LMD:~$

----------


## lkjoel

Try this:


```
sudo sed -i 's/snd-emu10k1x/snd-emu10k1/g' /etc/modules
```

Reboot, and give me the output of:


```
aplay -l
sudo aplay -l
```

----------


## debiant

Thanks, here it is:

mike@mike-LMD:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo aplay -l
[sudo] password for mike: 
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
mike@mike-LMD:~$ 


 :Confused:

----------


## lkjoel

Could you give me the output of this command?


```
cat /etc/modules
```

----------


## debiant

mike@mike-LMD:~$ cat /etc/modules
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp
rtc
snd-emu10k1



mike@mike-LMD:~$

----------


## lkjoel

Try this:


```
sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
aplay -l
sudo aplay -l
```

----------


## debiant

mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
[sudo] password for mike: 
mike@mike-LMD:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
mike@mike-LMD:~$ sudo aplay -l
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
mike@mike-LMD:~$ 


 :Sad:

----------


## lkjoel

Try this:


```
sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
sudo alsa force-reload
aplay -l
sudo aplay -l
```

----------


## debiant

Hi Ikjoel,
Really appreciate you trying to help. I was wondering if I should go through this-

http://www.alsa-project.org/main/ind...e-emu10k1-fpga


I'm working a night shift tonight, so I'll try again tomorrow. I have spent another day searching the internet and typing code without result. I am grateful to Ikjoel for trying to help, but I can't escape the horrible feeling that after 3 years using Ubuntu I may have to give up and buy Windows. I was still using 9.10 and trying to upgrade has cost me dearly in time and grief. Unfortunately my documents didn't copy over to my XP disk, might have been a permissions issue.
Anyway, with 11.04, the first time I tried to boot my other XP drive GRUB 2 wiped it. I don't know how that happened, but it did. I now have absolutely nothing left!
I think there was a Maxtor tib file back-up of my old Ubuntu 9.04 from 2 or 3 years ago on the XP drive. My last plan is to run some recovery software, find that and restore it. That had sound running. But I'm left wondering what future there is in Ubuntu if I have to buy another soundcard before it is likely to work. I still have a Windows drive set up with XP which I've invested a lot in over the years as a home recording studio, (its stand-alone, so I need something else for the internet) a sound card for me will cost a lot more than Windows 7...
This is really sad as I love the idea of open source stuff and I always talk it up to my friends. I will feel like a fool now, when they see MS back on my pc.
If anyone has any other ideas about how to install a recent version of Ubuntu to run an E-MU 0400SB sound card (Alsa driver EMU10K1) I will be extremely grateful to hear from you.

Mike

----------


## lkjoel

Don't go to Windows yet. Apparently you have the driver, so we just need to find a way to use it.
Could you give me the output of this command:


```
modinfo soundcore
```

----------


## debiant

Thanks Ikjoel, lost it a bit yesterday. Its hurt pride more than anything! 


mike@mike-LMD:~$ modinfo soundcore
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.32-33-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko
alias:          char-major-14-*
license:        GPL
author:         Alan Cox
description:    Core sound module
srcversion:     51925557ECF0F2838930862
depends:        
vermagic:       2.6.32-33-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
parm:           preclaim_oss:int
mike@mike-LMD:~$

----------


## connellc

Where's the dropdown list at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/? Please update. I've used your sound guide before and had much success. (I will try to look for another link in the meantime.)

----------


## surajrajpurohit

hi
i'm using asus mother board which is having nvidia HDA audio. I found from nvidia website that hda-intel drivers will work. 
the current drivers in my ubuntu is LUCID-2.8.36

i read this thread comprehensive sound problem solution...


root@bt:/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.24# aplay -l
aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...

sudo modprobe snd-<TAB>

no drivers installed so notjing is coming wen i press tab;

so i moved to getting alsa drivers from fresh kernel

sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils

sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils

sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source

then from module assistant

sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source

here im getting error saying 

" kernel header for the target kernel version could not be found and you did not specify other valid  kernel headers to use"

plz help to solve this problem thnak q.....

----------


## debiant

Had to give up on this, back with Windows now. Very disappointed.

----------


## lkjoel

Try Sound Troubleshooting in my signature, if you still have Ubuntu.

----------


## jason_bourne72

Hi, 

I am newbie to Linux and have started off recently with Ubuntu 11.04 on my HP Compaq nx7400 just as a hobby and looking for an alternative to windows. 

I have a distorted max sound issue in my laptop and it starts from the startup sound to any sound related application i use. 

I have spent the better part of my day looking for a solution but i failed to locate a same or similar issue to mine. The closest one was related to a crackling noise but for a IBM machine. I did try and checked out a few solutions related to the no sound issues, but unfortunately those didnt work. 

From what i can tell you guys is that its an Intel HDA with AD1981 codec. I tried Lidex's solution but unfortunately it did not work for me. I have posted the sound configuration link below. 

http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=48...10449f5aefa0c0

Please help me on this as i am thinking of going back to windows since I do not have this issue over there. Right now, i have set ALSA to 71% to avoid this, but since i plan to share this laptop with my mom for her to see movies on it, i wanted to check if there is a solution for this issue. 

If this has already been resolved, please dont mind and guide me to the solution. 

Thanks. 

JB

----------


## jbeiter

needs a section for fixing sound problems just related to web browsers. It appears this happens frequently - system sound works fine, web browsers no sound.

----------


## lkjoel

> needs a section for fixing sound problems just related to web browsers. It appears this happens frequently - system sound works fine, web browsers no sound.


Try this:


```
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
sudo mkdir -p /tmp/.esd/
sudo touch /tmp/.esd/socket
```

----------


## reginabally

I followed this step by step guide and many other threads to solve my audio problem, but failed.

Here are something for you to help troubleshooting:
My ALSA Information Script Link: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=db...4adad4af9fe635

My sound card information:
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 054f
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 48
	Memory at d1c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

Error message while I'm using module-assistant to build alsa driver:
@CONFIG_SND_KERNELSRC@/include/linux/pci_ids.h: No such file or directory 
 │ compilation terminated. 

Many thanks!

----------


## lkjoel

What's your problem? Do you have sound, or is sound weird?

----------


## hasfar

NOTE: im using lubuntu. my soundcard(intel 8280db) was being detected but there wasnt any sound.
after searching endlessly for days i found the solution. 
type 'alsamixer' in your terminal screen. once there youll see all your devices muted and the volume fully turned down. use 'm' to toggle mute  and up and down direction keys to change volume.
judging by the number of posts on google with the same problem its worthwhile to check if your sound problems r cuz of this mute thing

----------


## Rey Templario

Somebody help please


I have 5 days without sound and this is my thread:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1841619

Thanks

----------


## FerroPower

Hi Folks,
  I got "IDT 92HD71B7X" sound chip in my Dell 1545 laptop. After all hardworks I got the sound working properly, but when I compare the output quality it just sounded worse quality compare to the sound output from Windows 7. 
I got dual boot machine whenever I wish to listen or play any media I have to boot into windows so that I can enjoy the sound. 

And I have configured the sound drivers perfectly Alsa detects everything perfect but Alas the sound is NO match compare to the sound output in Windows 7.

Maybe Alsa needs to works more for HDA Intel sound cards eventhough the card is basic it sounds awesome in windows.

----------


## 2handband

I have an m-audio delta 44 and while the outs are working fine, I can't get sound into it. Can someone please advise?

----------


## navin_west

Thanks a lot mate!!! Really helpful guide!!! cheers mate!!! :Razz:

----------


## P.Akkermans

Hey,I am new to Ubuntu and cant get Ubuntu recognizing my sound card. Its an Realtek ALC882M. I tried following all the steps in the guide, but the ALSA driver compilation failed. Also when I type 'aplay -1', the terminal states: " aplay invalid option __ ' 1' " . Thanks a lot for the clear the guide though! This is the logfile from the driver compilation:



```
In file included from include/linux/pci.h:58,                                
              │                  from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:13,    
              │                  from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:       
              │ /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/linux/pci_ids.h:2: fatal error:         
              │ @CONFIG_SND_KERNELSRC@/include/linux/pci_ids.h: No such file or directory    
              │ compilation terminated.                                                      
              │ make[5]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1         
              │ make[4]: *** [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2                    
              │ make[3]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver] Error 2                  
              │ make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'        
              │ make[2]: *** [compile] Error 2                                               
              │ make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                    
              │ make[1]: *** [build-stamp] Error 2                                           
              │ make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'                    
              │ make: *** [kdist_image] Error 2
```

----------


## kwtm2

> when I type 'aplay -1', the terminal states: " aplay invalid option __ ' 1' "


The guide said "aplay -l", not "aplay -1".  

I've got this sneaking suspicion I've just been trolled, but just in case you (or anyone else out there) really doesn't realize, the last letter in "aplay -l" stands for  "L)ist all the sound cards".  We can see this with the "man" command (as in, "man aplay" which will display the manual for the "aplay" command).

Don't confuse the lower case letter L with the number one.  If they look identical, then you might want to think about using a different font for the "fixed width" font in your browser.

----------


## adidas56

Looking for help getting ALSA working with an Intel 82801BA/BAM AC'97

Here is my thread
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...3#post11339633

----------


## Gaddy

I followed the guide to the T but got stuck here.
I get this on doing sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel

rishi@rishi-XPS-L501X:/etc$ sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
[sudo] password for rishi: 
FATAL: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error running install command for snd
WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

I'm a complete linux Newbie and have no idea what this means. Please help.

----------


## Gaddy

I get the following while trying to compile using the mod assistant. I believe smp_lock is no longer provided. My sound is still not working.
All this happened because I was trying to get the headphones to work. No there is no sound at all.
Please help

 │ mixer_oss.c:24:28: fatal error: linux/smp_lock.h: No such file or            
 │ directory                                                                    
 │ compilation terminated.                                                      
 │ pcm_oss.c:31:28: fatal error: linux/smp_lock.h: No such file or directory    
 │ compilation terminated.                                                      
 │ make[5]: *** [fastdep] Error 1                                               
 │ make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/oss'          
 │ make[4]: *** [_sfdep_oss] Error 2                                            
 │ make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'              
 │ make[3]: *** [dep] Error 1                                                   
 │

----------


## lkjoel

> I get the following while trying to compile using the mod assistant. I believe smp_lock is no longer provided. My sound is still not working.
> All this happened because I was trying to get the headphones to work. No there is no sound at all.
> Please help
> 
>  │ mixer_oss.c:24:28: fatal error: linux/smp_lock.h: No such file or            
>  │ directory                                                                    
>  │ compilation terminated.                                                      
>  │ pcm_oss.c:31:28: fatal error: linux/smp_lock.h: No such file or directory    
>  │ compilation terminated.                                                      
> ...


What is your Ubuntu version?

----------


## Thoer

Hi!

My problem is that all my apps freeze when instead of playing any sound unless I run them as root

aplay -l


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
[freezes here]
```

sudo aplay -l


```
[sudo] password for peter: 
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
Home directory /home/peter not ours.
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC887-VD Analog [ALC887-VD Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC887-VD Digital [ALC887-VD Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

I have this problem since Kubuntu 10.04 upgraded itself to Ubuntu 11.10

Thank you for your time and patiance!

----------


## metlira

> What is your Ubuntu version?


i've the same problem. try to install lack kernel modules.

----------


## lkjoel

> i've the same problem. try to install lack kernel modules.


Could you tell me your Ubuntu version, and your kernel version (you can get it by typing uname -r in a Terminal window)?

----------


## lkjoel

> Hi!
> 
> My problem is that all my apps freeze when instead of playing any sound unless I run them as root
> 
> aplay -l
> 
> 
> ```
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> ...


Try this in a Terminal window (copy and paste):


```
sudo usermod -aG `cat /etc/group | grep -e '^pulse:' -e '^audio:' -e '^pulse-access:' -e '^pulse-rt:' -e '^video:' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | tr '\n' ',' | sed 's:,$::g'` `whoami`
```

----------


## jzaiat

> Could you tell me your Ubuntu version, and your kernel version (you can get it by typing uname -r in a Terminal window)?


Hello, I have the same problem too. I've recently updated from Natty to Oneiric and I now my sound card is not detected. My kernel version is: 3.0.0-12-generic.

Also, I've run the alsa info script that generated a log file for me, here it is: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=de...1572f97daab012.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Jonathan

----------


## lkjoel

> Hello, I have the same problem too. I've recently updated from Natty to Oneiric and I now my sound card is not detected. My kernel version is: 3.0.0-12-generic.
> 
> Also, I've run the alsa info script that generated a log file for me, here it is: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=de...1572f97daab012.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance
> Jonathan


Could you give me the output of this Terminal command?


```
sudo aplay -l
```

----------


## jzaiat

> Could you give me the output of this Terminal command?
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo aplay -l
> ```


Hello lkjoel, thanks for your help.
The command returns:



```
aplay: device_list:240: no se encontraron tarjetas de sonido...
```

(in English: no sound cards detected)

What's next?
Thanks
Jonathan

----------


## lkjoel

Check out this link: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...ngc5SFLMI/edit

----------


## jzaiat

> Check out this link: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...ngc5SFLMI/edit


I have followed the instructions which lead me to another post (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577). Following the steps in that post lead me to an error while compiling (step 6): 



```
seq_clientmgr.c:27:28: error fatal: linux/smp_lock.h: File or directory not found
compilation ended.
make[3]: *** [fastdep] Error 1
make[3]: se sale del directorio «/opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24/acore/seq»
make[2]: *** [_sfdep_seq] Error 2
make[2]: se sale del directorio «/opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24/acore»
make[1]: *** [dep] Error 1
make[1]: se sale del directorio «/opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24»
make: *** [include/sndversions.h] Error 2
```

(note: I've translated the important part to English, so it may not be the exact phrasing)

Reading the last posts of the thread (#120+), I found out that the smp_lock.h file was removed from Oneiric. Another user states that installing the alsa firmware should fix it, but in my case it doesnt.

What should I do?
Thanks again
Jonathan

----------


## lkjoel

Could you give me the full output of this Terminal command?


```
echo "Sound cards recognized by the system:"; lspci -nn | grep --color=none '\[04[80][13]\]'; echo "Sound cards recognized by ALSA:"; lspci -nn | grep '\[04[80][13]\]' | while read line; do lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 '\[04[80][13]\]' | grep -e 'Kernel modules: ..*' -e '\[04[80][13]\]' | grep --color=none -F "$line"; done; echo "Sound cards recognized by ALSA, and activated:"; lspci -nn | grep '\[04[80][13]\]' | while read line; do lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 '\[04[80][13]\]' | grep -e 'Kernel drivers in use: ..*' -e '\[04[80][13]\]' | grep --color=none -F "$line"; done
```

----------


## jzaiat

> Could you give me the full output of this Terminal command?
> 
> 
> ```
> echo "Sound cards recognized by the system:"; lspci -nn | grep --color=none '\[04[80][13]\]'; echo "Sound cards recognized by ALSA:"; lspci -nn | grep '\[04[80][13]\]' | while read line; do lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 '\[04[80][13]\]' | grep -e 'Kernel modules: ..*' -e '\[04[80][13]\]' | grep --color=none -F "$line"; done; echo "Sound cards recognized by ALSA, and activated:"; lspci -nn | grep '\[04[80][13]\]' | while read line; do lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 '\[04[80][13]\]' | grep -e 'Kernel drivers in use: ..*' -e '\[04[80][13]\]' | grep --color=none -F "$line"; done
> ```




```
Sound cards recognized by the system:
Sound cards recognized by ALSA:
Sound cards recognized by ALSA, and activated:
```

Empty in all cases.

----------


## lkjoel

> ```
> Sound cards recognized by the system:
> Sound cards recognized by ALSA:
> Sound cards recognized by ALSA, and activated:
> ```
> 
> Empty in all cases.


Could you give me the output of this command?


```
lspci -nn
```

----------


## jzaiat

> Could you give me the output of this command?
> 
> 
> ```
> lspci -nn
> ```




```
00:00.0 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller [10de:0547] (rev a2)
00:01.0 ISA bridge [0601]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge [10de:0548] (rev a2)
00:01.1 SMBus [0c05]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus [10de:0542] (rev a2)
00:01.2 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller [10de:0541] (rev a2)
00:01.3 Co-processor [0b40]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor [10de:0543] (rev a2)
00:02.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:055e] (rev a2)
00:02.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller [10de:055f] (rev a2)
00:04.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:055e] (rev a2)
00:04.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller [10de:055f] (rev a2)
00:06.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller [10de:0560] (rev a1)
00:08.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Bridge [10de:0561] (rev a2)
00:09.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller [10de:0550] (rev a2)
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet [10de:054c] (rev a2)
00:0c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge [10de:0563] (rev a2)
00:0d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge [10de:0563] (rev a2)
00:12.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M] [10de:0533] (rev a2)
00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration [1022:1100]
00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map [1022:1101]
00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller [1022:1102]
00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control [1022:1103]
03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:001c] (rev 01)
```

----------


## lkjoel

> ```
> 00:00.0 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller [10de:0547] (rev a2)
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge [0601]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge [10de:0548] (rev a2)
> 00:01.1 SMBus [0c05]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus [10de:0542] (rev a2)
> 00:01.2 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller [10de:0541] (rev a2)
> 00:01.3 Co-processor [0b40]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor [10de:0543] (rev a2)
> 00:02.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:055e] (rev a2)
> 00:02.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller [10de:055f] (rev a2)
> 00:04.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:055e] (rev a2)
> ...


Could you give me the output of this Terminal command?


```
uname -a; lsb_release -a
```

----------


## jzaiat

> Could you give me the output of this Terminal command?
> 
> 
> ```
> uname -a; lsb_release -a
> ```




```
Linux vanesa-laptop 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
No LSB modules are available.
Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
Description:    Ubuntu 11.10
Release:    11.10
Codename:    oneiric
```

----------


## lkjoel

How old is your motherboard/computer?

----------


## manatlan

my output :


```
Sound cards recognized by the system:
00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio [8086:3b56] (rev 05)
01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller [10de:0be3] (rev a1)
Sound cards recognized by ALSA:
00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio [8086:3b56] (rev 05)
01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller [10de:0be3] (rev a1)
Sound cards recognized by ALSA, and activated:
00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio [8086:3b56] (rev 05)
01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller [10de:0be3] (rev a1)
```



```
$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:240: aucune carte son n'a été trouvée...
```




```
sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
[sudo] password for manatlan: 
FATAL: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic-pae/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error running install command for snd
WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic-pae/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic-pae/kernel/sound/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic-pae/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic-pae/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

and can't recompile alsa (with module-assistant), because it miss "smp_lock.h" !

no sound at all since 1 week
migrate from 11.04 to 11.10, sounds worked at the beginning
wtf?

----------


## lkjoel

> my output :
> 
> 
> ```
> Sound cards recognized by the system:
> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio [8086:3b56] (rev 05)
> 01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller [10de:0be3] (rev a1)
> Sound cards recognized by ALSA:
> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio [8086:3b56] (rev 05)
> ...


Follow procedure Ag of the guide.

----------


## Thoer

> Try this in a Terminal window (copy and paste):
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo usermod -aG `cat /etc/group | grep -e '^pulse:' -e '^audio:' -e '^pulse-access:' -e '^pulse-rt:' -e '^video:' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | tr '\n' ',' | sed 's:,$::g'` `whoami`
> ```


Got back absolutely nothing:


```
peter@peter-G31M-ES2L:~$ sudo usermod -aG `cat /etc/group | grep -e '^pulse:' -e '^audio:' -e '^pulse-access:' -e '^pulse-rt:' -e '^video:' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | tr '\n' ',' | sed 's:,$::g'` `whoami`
[sudo] password for peter: 
peter@peter-G31M-ES2L:~$
```

----------


## manatlan

> Follow procedure Ag of the guide.


What do you meen by follow "Ag of the guide" ?
Ag like "Advanced Guide" ?
If it's that : I tried to recompile alsa, via module-assitant (or from the real alsa sources), and it can't compile because it's missing "smp_lock.h"

----------


## lkjoel

Procedure Ag of this guide: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...ngc5SFLMI/edit

----------


## lkjoel

> Got back absolutely nothing:
> 
> 
> ```
> peter@peter-G31M-ES2L:~$ sudo usermod -aG `cat /etc/group | grep -e '^pulse:' -e '^audio:' -e '^pulse-access:' -e '^pulse-rt:' -e '^video:' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | tr '\n' ',' | sed 's:,$::g'` `whoami`
> [sudo] password for peter: 
> peter@peter-G31M-ES2L:~$
> ```


It shouldn't output anything. Just reboot

----------


## manatlan

> Procedure Ag of this guide: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...ngc5SFLMI/edit


Done !
It has just reinstalled "alsa-utils" ?! but it's not better ...
here is my config : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=be...1ea0df47cef9cc

another idea ?

----------


## lkjoel

Could you give me the output of this Terminal command?


```
sudo aplay -l
```

----------


## manatlan

here are:



```
manatlan@manatlan-desktop:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:240: aucune carte son n'a été trouvée...
manatlan@manatlan-desktop:~$ sudo aplay -l
aplay: device_list:240: aucune carte son n'a été trouvée...
```

----------


## lkjoel

Your ALSA is completely broken, so try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577

----------


## manatlan

> Your ALSA is completely broken, so try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577


Can't compile ;-(



```
gcc -M -D__KERNEL__ -D__isapnp_now__ -DMODULE=1 -I/opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24/include  -I/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic-pae/include -I/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic-pae/include -I/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic-pae/arch/x86/include -O2 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -D__SMP__ -DCONFIG_SMP -DLINUX -DALSA_BUILD -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -I/opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24/alsa-kernel/core/seq seq.c seq_lock.c seq_clientmgr.c seq_memory.c seq_queue.c seq_fifo.c seq_prioq.c seq_timer.c seq_system.c seq_ports.c seq_info.c seq_device.c seq_dummy.c seq_virmidi.c seq_midi_event.c seq_midi.c seq_midi_event.c seq_midi_event.c seq_midi_emul.c seq_midi_event.c seq_midi_emul.c seq_midi_emul.c seq_virmidi.c seq_midi_emul.c seq_virmidi.c > .depend
/opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24/include/adriver.h:63:26: erreur fatale: linux/module.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
compilation terminée.
/opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24/include/adriver.h:63:26: erreur fatale: linux/module.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
compilation terminée.
/opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24/include/adriver.h:63:26: erreur fatale: linux/module.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
...
```

----------


## lkjoel

Try Procedure Ae (https://docs.google.com/document/d/1.../edit?hl=en_US) then.

----------


## manatlan

same thing ;-(
The second line in AE : won't compile
because 



```
/home/manatlan/alsa-driver-1.0.24/include/adriver.h:63:26: erreur fatale: linux/module.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
```

----------


## lkjoel

Try this:


```
RELEASE=`lsb_release -sc`; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/pulse-testing; [[ "$RELEASE" == "natty" ]] && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/natty-testing; [[ "$RELEASE" == "maverick" ]] && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable; [[ "$RELEASE" == "maverick" ]] && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/maverick-testing; [[ "$RELEASE" == "lucid" ]] && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-iquik/alsa; [[ "$RELEASE" == "lucid" ]] && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install alsa-oss linux-image-`uname -r` linux-sound-base linux-headers-`uname -r` linux linux-image linux-headers; sudo apt-get install aptitude; sudo aptitude install paman gnome-alsamixer libasound2-plugins padevchooser libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio; killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*
```

Then reboot.

----------


## manatlan

nothing ;-(
still no sound, still no detected cards



```
manatlan@manatlan-desktop:~$ aplay -l
aplay: device_list:240: aucune carte son n'a été trouvée...
manatlan@manatlan-desktop:~$ sudo aplay -l
[sudo] password for manatlan: 
aplay: device_list:240: aucune carte son n'a été trouvée...
```

----------


## lkjoel

Could you rerun the alsa info script and give me the link here?

----------


## manatlan

here it is a fresh version of my broken system  :Wink: 
http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=35...1be544b4d64956

----------


## lkjoel

Could you give me the output of this Terminal command?


```
for i in `lspci -nn | grep '\[04[80][13]\]' | awk '{print $1}'`; do lspci -vvvs $i; done
```

----------


## manatlan

here :



```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7616
	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 15
	Region 0: Memory at f9ff8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
	Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 3100
	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10
	Region 0: Memory at fbc7c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
```

----------


## lkjoel

Could you give me the output of this command?


```
sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
```

----------


## manatlan

here it is


```
manatlan@manatlan-desktop:~/Téléchargements$ sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel 
FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic-pae/updates/dkms/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

it produces this (in dmesg)



```
[ 1439.710791] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add (err 0)
[ 1439.710829] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_jack_report (err 0)
[ 1439.710847] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_register (err 0)
[ 1439.710865] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new (err 0)
[ 1439.710900] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file (err 0)
[ 1439.710934] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove (err 0)
[ 1439.710958] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id (err 0)
[ 1439.710985] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1 (err 0)
[ 1439.711017] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add (err 0)
[ 1439.711038] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master (err 0)
[ 1439.711071] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)
[ 1439.711092] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info (err 0)
[ 1439.711118] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_jack_new (err 0)
[ 1439.711135] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new (err 0)
[ 1439.711193] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)
[ 1439.711228] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol _snd_ctl_add_slave (err 0)
[ 1439.711279] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup (err 0)
[ 1439.711305] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_free (err 0)
[ 1439.711324] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step (err 0)
[ 1439.711363] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width (err 0)
[ 1482.800224] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add (err 0)
[ 1482.800252] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_jack_report (err 0)
[ 1482.800266] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_register (err 0)
[ 1482.800279] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new (err 0)
[ 1482.800306] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file (err 0)
[ 1482.800330] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove (err 0)
[ 1482.800347] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id (err 0)
[ 1482.800369] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1 (err 0)
[ 1482.800394] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add (err 0)
[ 1482.800411] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master (err 0)
[ 1482.800437] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)
[ 1482.800453] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info (err 0)
[ 1482.800472] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_jack_new (err 0)
[ 1482.800486] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new (err 0)
[ 1482.800529] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)
[ 1482.800554] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol _snd_ctl_add_slave (err 0)
[ 1482.800589] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup (err 0)
[ 1482.800608] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_free (err 0)
[ 1482.800622] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step (err 0)
[ 1482.800651] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width (err 0)
```

----------


## lkjoel

Your kernel is broken! Could you give me the output of this command?


```
sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

----------


## manatlan

I'm up-to-date ! there is nothing to upgrade ;-(



```
0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 0 non mis à jour.
```

How my kernel could be broken ?! it's the official "3.0.0-12-generic-pae" from repos.

----------


## lkjoel

Type this in a Terminal window:


```
sudo software-properties-gtk
```

Make sure that these 4 are checked:

Click on the Other Software tab, then make sure that these 4 are checked:

Click on the Updates tab, then make sure that these 4 are checked:

Then click on Close.
After that, run in the Terminal window:


```
sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

----------


## manatlan

All check was checked (except "independant src" in "other tab" (which didn't exist) : but I've added this one in my sources.list by hand (deb-src))

But absolutly amazing ! But at this moment : apt-get want me to upgrade to "linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic-pae" ! (a fresh version ?) ... see below

Perhaps : the sound will come back ?!



```
manatlan@manatlan-desktop:~/Téléchargements$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 
Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
Construction de l'arbre des dépendances       
Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
Calcul de la mise à jour... Fait
Les NOUVEAUX paquets suivants seront installés*:
  linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic-pae
Les paquets suivants seront mis à jour*:
  accountsservice apport apport-gtk binutils chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra cups cups-bsd
  cups-client cups-common cups-ppdc eog evince evince-common evolution evolution-common evolution-data-server
  evolution-data-server-common evolution-exchange evolution-plugins gconf-defaults-service gconf2 gconf2-common gedit gedit-common
  gir1.2-accountsservice-1.0 gir1.2-evince-3.0 gir1.2-gconf-2.0 gir1.2-mutter-3.0 gir1.2-networkmanager-1.0 gnome-power-manager
  gnome-settings-daemon gnome-shell gwibber gwibber-service gwibber-service-facebook gwibber-service-identica gwibber-service-twitter
  language-pack-en language-pack-en-base language-pack-fr language-pack-fr-base language-pack-gnome-en language-pack-gnome-en-base
  language-pack-gnome-fr language-pack-gnome-fr-base libaccountsservice0 libcamel-1.2-29 libcups2 libcupscgi1 libcupsdriver1
  libcupsimage2 libcupsmime1 libcupsppdc1 libebackend-1.2-1 libebook1.2-12 libecal1.2-10 libedata-book-1.2-11 libedata-cal-1.2-13
  libedataserver1.2-15 libedataserverui-3.0-1 libevince3-3 libevolution libgconf2-4 libgwibber-gtk2 libgwibber2 liblightdm-gobject-1-0
  libmutter0 libnautilus-extension1 libnm-glib-vpn1 libnm-glib4 libnm-util2 libnux-1.0-0 libnux-1.0-common libpulse-dev
  libpulse-mainloop-glib0 libpulse0 libsmbclient libubuntuone-1.0-1 libubuntuone1.0-cil libwbclient0 lightdm linux-generic-pae
  linux-image-generic-pae linux-libc-dev linux-source-3.0.0 mousetweaks mutter mutter-common nautilus nautilus-data network-manager
  nux-tools onboard pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-module-bluetooth pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-x11
  pulseaudio-utils python-apport python-cupshelpers python-gobject python-gobject-cairo python-gobject-dev python-problem-report
  python-software-properties python-ubuntuone samba-common samba-common-bin shotwell smbclient sni-qt software-properties-common
  software-properties-gtk system-config-printer-common system-config-printer-gnome system-config-printer-udev ubuntu-docs
  ubuntu-system-service unity-lens-gwibber upstart winbind
124 mis à jour, 1 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 0 non mis à jour.
Il est nécessaire de prendre 213 Mo dans les archives.
Après cette opération, 119 Mo d'espace disque supplémentaires seront utilisés.
Souhaitez-vous continuer [O/n]*?
```

----------


## lkjoel

Just press Y, and reboot after it is finished.

----------


## manatlan

The "3.0.0-13-generic-pae" solve my sound problem (and a lot of others troubles) !!!!
It was the worst nightmare in my ubuntu experience (since hoeary rc). I've take more than 30 hours on this sound trouble !

Thanks lkjoel, for taking time to help me.
Really thanks to you !
I will close my bugs on launchpad !

----------


## lkjoel

Glad to know it works! If you ever have a problem with your kernel again, and there is no upgrades, reinstall it.

----------


## manatlan

Thanks for the tip ...
But I'm a dist-upgrad'er  :Wink: . If I haven't bought a new computer 2 years ago ... I will always have a "hoary rc" as base  :Wink: 
Thanks again to you

----------


## lkjoel

If you really like hoary, check out this: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/

----------


## Thoer

> It shouldn't output anything. Just reboot


Hmm, thought I already replied. Anyway, it didn't help.

----------


## lkjoel

> Hmm, thought I already replied. Anyway, it didn't help.


Follow this guide:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...ngc5SFLMI/edit

----------


## debiant

wim.glen  you're star!!!
That was the last bit of the jig-saw for me.  Haven't had a working Linux box since 9.10.  Thank you
 :Smile:

----------


## crjackson

Hi,

I just bought a new laptop for my daughter and installed 11.10.

The problem is this, sometimes (rarely) when it boots it has sound but most of the time it detects the HDMI sound output only which seems to produce nothing on the internal speakers.

When it does detect both sound devices (HDMI / Analog) the HDMI is the default and I have to change the sound device to Analog in the sound preferences.

I've looked at and tried some things in the guide (remove / reinstall ALSA) but none of that has worked so far.

Can someone please help me track this down and possibly make this work? I need a little hand holding here so I'm begging for assistance please!

Thanks

Here's some more information. This is my terminal output when sound is working:



```
ericka@ericka-MS-16GN:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Okay It seems that if I power all the way off after losing sound, it will return on next boot, but I still have to change the output device.

If I plug in headphones, they work fine, but when I unplug them I've lost the speakers again.

If I select reboot, then it will lose the analog device and I have no sound.

----------


## happyoctober

trying to get sound card hda-intel working on dell t3500 using unbuntu 11.10
got this error after step 6
sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=hda-intel
 make
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include'
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include'
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
gcc -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE=1 -I/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include  -I/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic/include -I/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic/include -I/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic/arch/x86/include -O2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-strength-reduce -finline-limit=2000 -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -D__SMP__ -DCONFIG_SMP -DLINUX -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -DALSA_BUILD -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -DMODVERSIONS -include /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic/include/linux/modversions.h  -DKBUILD_BASENAME=memory_wrapper   -c -o memory_wrapper.o memory_wrapper.c
cc1: fatal error: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory
compilation terminated.
make[1]: *** [memory_wrapper.o] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make: *** [compile] Error 1
root@jim-Precision-WorkStation-T3500:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver# 

HELP!! :Sad:

----------


## cmptrwhz

I have tried everything listed here and my sound isn't working for my speakers, but i can use headphones. I have a hp mini 1035nr. any ideas?

----------


## lkjoel

Try this: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...ngc5SFLMI/edit

----------


## alienlog

Anyone could help me on my sound problem ? 
I have listed all information in this post including screenshots : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...5#post11438495

It's been over a week since the sound stopped working and I've already try everything I found on these forums.
Thank you

----------


## snowdogging

I can not get audio over HDMI to work.  Speakers or headphones work great.  After 16 hours of futile research, here I am.

I have an I3-2105 on an ASRock Z68M-ITX/HT board and a hauppage capture card.  Running 11.10 with kernel 3.1 (the default kernel got no HDMI sound either)

Other than and updated kernel I have changed the xorg.conf to provide a custom resolution to a Vizio VW32L tv.

Nothing is muted in aslamixer.  I noticed that the Monitor Identifier in xorg.conf is HDMI3 and xrandr shows that HDMI device connected. But, the audio devices are HDMI0 AND HDMI1.  Where is the one for the physical HDMI3 connection?  I guess my main question is how can I map the audio HDMI outs to montior HDMI outs and am i missing an audio device?

CODE FOLLOWS:

aplay -l


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

lspci -v


```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 8892
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 52
        Memory at fbd00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
```

xorg.conf


```
Section "Device"
  Identifier  "Device0"
  Driver      "intel"
  VendorName  "INTEL Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier  "Screen0"
  Device      "Device0"
  Monitor     "HDMI3"
  DefaultDepth  24
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth       24
    Modes     "1368x768@60p"
  EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier  "HDMI3"
  HorizSync   14.0 - 70.0
  VertRefresh 24.0 - 62.0
  Option      "DPMS" "true"
  ModeLine    "1368x768@60p"      85.900 1368 1440 1584 1800 768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
  # fixes tearing
  Option      "Composite"           "Disable"
EndSection
```

xrandr


```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1368 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI3 connected 1368x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 700mm x 390mm
   1368x768@60p   60.0*+
   1280x720       59.9 +   50.0
   1024x768       60.0
   800x600        60.3     56.2
   640x480        60.0
DP2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DP3 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

----------


## lkjoel

> I can not get audio over HDMI to work.  Speakers or headphones work great.  After 16 hours of futile research, here I am.
> 
> I have an I3-2105 on an ASRock Z68M-ITX/HT board and a hauppage capture card.  Running 11.10 with kernel 3.1 (the default kernel got no HDMI sound either)
> 
> Other than and updated kernel I have changed the xorg.conf to provide a custom resolution to a Vizio VW32L tv.
> 
> Nothing is muted in aslamixer.  I noticed that the Monitor Identifier in xorg.conf is HDMI3 and xrandr shows that HDMI device connected. But, the audio devices are HDMI0 AND HDMI1.  Where is the one for the physical HDMI3 connection?  I guess my main question is how can I map the audio HDMI outs to montior HDMI outs and am i missing an audio device?
> 
> CODE FOLLOWS:
> ...


Try this: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...d.2rzn5uz8d2h4

----------


## Rey Templario

Hi,
Where is my sound card?

----------


## snowdogging

> Try this: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...d.2rzn5uz8d2h4


Yeah...I did go through that one.  Also the one on the ubuntu forums.  The one on the mythtv forums.  The one on the alsa forums.  The one on the mythbuntu forums.  The one on the linuxtv forums.  The one on the avs forum.  And various other guides which do not solve my specific HDMI problem with a specific chipset.  I don't ask questions unless I am at a dead end and need help.

----------


## Rey Templario

Me too, I did thousands of "solutions". Now I have a broken kernel, I can't even re-install the pulseaudio.

----------


## snowdogging

ASRock Z68M-ITX/HT HDMI audio out SOLUTION:

Not sure if its a BIOS issue or an alsa issue but Ubuntu is picking up the wrong default HDMI device for this onboard alc892 (cougarpoint) chip.  The rear HDMI port is plughw:0,7 but it the OS is using a default of plughw:0,3.  

To fix, create this file:

/etc/asound.conf


```
pcm.!default "plughw:PCH,7"
```

Rey, just boot into recovery and do and fsck and then a kernel repair.

----------


## Rey Templario

Hi again,

*aplay -l*
aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...

*lspci -v*
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 10
	I/O ports at 3080 [size=64]
	I/O ports at 3040 [size=64]
	I/O ports at 3000 [size=64]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus
	Kernel modules: i2c-nforce2

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor (rev a2)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
	Memory at fc200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
	Memory at fc486000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
	Memory at fc489000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at fc487000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at fc489400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
	[virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]
	[virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]
	I/O ports at 30c0 [size=16]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pata_amd
	Kernel modules: pata_amd

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=06, sec-latency=64
	Memory behind bridge: fc100000-fc1fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
	I/O ports at 30f0 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 30e4 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 30e8 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 30e0 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 30d0 [size=16]
	Memory at fc484000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ahci
	Kernel modules: ahci

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42
	Memory at fc488000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	I/O ports at 30f8 [size=8]
	Memory at fc489c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Memory at fc489800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: forcedeth
	Kernel modules: forcedeth

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=0e, subordinate=13, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff
	Memory behind bridge: f8000000-fbffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=0d, sec-latency=0
	Memory behind bridge: fc000000-fc0fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
	Memory at f4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
	[virtual] Expansion ROM at f1000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
	Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidia-173, nouveau, nvidiafb

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
	Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
	Flags: fast devsel
	Kernel modules: amd64_edac_mod

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
	Flags: fast devsel
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: k8temp
	Kernel modules: k8temp

01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
	Memory at fc100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci
	Kernel modules: firewire-ohci, ohci1394

01:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
	Memory at fc100800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
	Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

01:09.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
	Memory at fc101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

01:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
	Memory at fc101400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: r852
	Kernel modules: r852

08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4311 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
	Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: wl
	Kernel modules: wl, ssb


*sudo apt-get install pulseaudio*

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 pulseaudio : Depends: libpulse0 (= 1:0.9.22-0ubuntu1) but 1:0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu1~10.10~ricotz1 is to be installed
              Recommends: pulseaudio-module-x11 but it is not going to be installed
              Recommends: pulseaudio-esound-compat but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages

 :Sad:

----------


## lkjoel

> Hi again,
> 
> *aplay -l*
> aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
> 
> *lspci -v*
> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d6
> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
> ...


Could you give me the output of these commands?


```
lspci -nn
lsb_release -a
uname -a
sudo aplay -l
```

----------


## Rey Templario

> Could you give me the output of these commands?
> 
> 
> ```
> lspci -nn
> lsb_release -a
> uname -a
> sudo aplay -l
> ```


*lspci -nn*
00:00.0 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller [10de:0547] (rev a2)
00:01.0 ISA bridge [0601]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge [10de:0548] (rev a2)
00:01.1 SMBus [0c05]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus [10de:0542] (rev a2)
00:01.2 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller [10de:0541] (rev a2)
00:01.3 Co-processor [0b40]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor [10de:0543] (rev a2)
00:02.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:055e] (rev a2)
00:02.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller [10de:055f] (rev a2)
00:04.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:055e] (rev a2)
00:04.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller [10de:055f] (rev a2)
00:06.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller [10de:0560] (rev a1)
00:08.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Bridge [10de:0561] (rev a2)
00:09.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller [10de:0550] (rev a2)
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet [10de:054c] (rev a2)
00:0c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge [10de:0563] (rev a2)
00:0d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge [10de:0563] (rev a2)
00:12.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] [10de:0531] (rev a2)
00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration [1022:1100]
00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map [1022:1101]
00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller [1022:1102]
00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control [1022:1103]
01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller [1180:0832] (rev 05)
01:09.1 SD Host controller [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter [1180:0822] (rev 22)
01:09.2 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter [1180:0592] (rev 12)
01:09.3 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller [1180:0852] (rev 12)
08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 02)

*lsb_release -a*
LSB Version:	core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch
Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
Release:	10.10
Codename:	maverick

*uname -a*
Linux herbert-HP-Pavilion-dv2500-Notebook-PC 2.6.35-31-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 8 14:20:11 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux

*sudo aplay -l*
[sudo] password for herbert: 
aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...

 :Sad:

----------


## lkjoel

Ubuntu doesn't recognize your soundcard! Try putting in another one (as it may be broken).

----------


## lambcrazy

thanks ,,,,this guide helps a lot .. as ubuntu is new for me . 
thanks again ..

----------


## Rey Templario

> Ubuntu doesn't recognize your soundcard! Try putting in another one (as it may be broken).


The same sound card with Kubuntu 11.10:

*lspci -nn*
00:00.0 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller [10de:0547] (rev a2)
00:01.0 ISA bridge [0601]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge [10de:0548] (rev a2)
00:01.1 SMBus [0c05]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus [10de:0542] (rev a2)
00:01.2 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller [10de:0541] (rev a2)
00:01.3 Co-processor [0b40]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor [10de:0543] (rev a2)
00:02.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:055e] (rev a2)
00:02.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller [10de:055f] (rev a2)
00:04.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:055e] (rev a2)
00:04.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller [10de:055f] (rev a2)
00:06.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller [10de:0560] (rev a1)
*00:07.0 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio [10de:055c] (rev a1)*
00:08.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Bridge [10de:0561] (rev a2)
00:09.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller [10de:0550] (rev a2)
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet [10de:054c] (rev a2)
00:0c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge [10de:0563] (rev a2)
00:0d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge [10de:0563] (rev a2)
00:12.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] [10de:0531] (rev a2)
00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration [1022:1100]
00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map [1022:1101]
00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller [1022:1102]
00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control [1022:1103]
01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller [1180:0832] (rev 05)
01:09.1 SD Host controller [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter [1180:0822] (rev 22)
01:09.2 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter [1180:0592] (rev 12)
01:09.3 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller [1180:0852] (rev 12)
08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 02)

*sudo aplay -l*

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****                                                                                                                  
Home directory /home/herbert not ours.
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

I must say the audio is RANDOM after booting.

 :Sad:

----------


## pefty

Great guide, ran the steps but still foiled. Help?

My situation: On original ubuntu 11.4 install everything worked fine. But ever since I upgraded to 11.10 the sound will only play through the built-in speakers but not through the headphone jack. I am not trying to play over a network or anything crazy, just trying to plug in headphones. Not feeling inclined to reinstall the entire OS. A little help, please?

 thanks
 peftus

----------


## lkjoel

@Rey Templario, Why don't you use Ubuntu 11.10? The random audio can be fixed easily.

----------


## mörgæs

This thread, dating back to 2006, has now served its purpose. A lot of what is written here is obsolete.

A new sticky thread is ready:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885240

Enjoy!

----------


## nsznaj

After reading hundreds of threads explaining how to solve this crappy problem, I've decided to kill myself...whoooooaaaaaa

no, i'm just gonna reinstall ubuntu...
I'm SOOOO disappointed!!! Ubuntu 9.04 never gave me any headache. On ubunut 11.04 though, after the first time i plugged the headphones the sound died forever.

I hate to upload upgrade ubuntu, i'm never going to do that again.

Best !

----------


## lkjoel

> This thread, dating back to 2006, has now served its purpose. A lot of what is written here is obsolete.
> 
> A new sticky thread is ready:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885240
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks a lot for doing that!

----------


## mörgæs

We should thank the two of you for writing the new guide.

----------


## bmike1

you need to mention that the thrread has been moved to it's new location on the first page! Edit the initial post.

----------

